#ubuntu-si 2011-05-30
<CrazyLemon> mja..grem klope nabirat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> zrce
<bogdanov> zurat
<bogdanov> jebat
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ti kar
<nafisa> jst ne smem
<bogdanov> ma ti nc
<bogdanov> nesmes
<bogdanov> ks cicija
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> kaj je cicija?
<bogdanov> ah
<CrazyLemon> gugl it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> pozab
<bogdanov> in se posvet
<bogdanov> svojmu
<bogdanov> sefu
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kakmu Å¡efu?
<nafisa> ah, grem film spremljat na  tv ... k ste vsi tko dolgočasni
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<CrazyLemon> weirdo :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kva se dela
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> ma nč
<CrazyLemon> klikam kle povabila na yt
<CrazyLemon> folk hoče bit moj frend
<CrazyLemon> luzerji
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti
<CrazyLemon> še vedno gledaš tist dildo od nafise?
<bogdanov> se vedno
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> ker film je
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> unknown
<bogdanov> al ker
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/37589_9w2lc/hhh1.jpg
<bogdanov> slaba
<bogdanov> mula
<nafisa> kwa ... boš reku, da sm jst boljša al kaj?
<bogdanov> ja itak
<CrazyLemon> mah..tale je iz hardcore caffeja
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov unknown ja
<bogdanov> crfazy
<nafisa> lej, da gleda moje linke!
<bogdanov> o cem se gre
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa moram..če je bogdanov reku slaba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon gleda moje linke! ... pa se laže, da jih ne
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov poglej pa boš vidu o čem se gre
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ma jebote mladic
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ljolj
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem spat
<CrazyLemon> gud najt!
<nafisa> gut najti
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaa
<nafisa> nič
<nafisa> slabe volje sem
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zakva ze
<uni4dfx> son of a bitch, se mi je že usul natty
<uni4dfx> in zdej ga ne morm niti reinštalerat x_x
<bogdanov> uni4
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> ma klicat sm mogu v tokyo itak
<uni4dfx> vmes sm pa ubuntuja popravlu
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tokyo
<bogdanov> kako govoris dol?
<uni4dfx> slovensk lol XD
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ja kva to klices
<bogdanov> na ambasado
<uni4dfx> jp
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> to neke mutne
<bogdanov> posle
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<uni4dfx> でも日本語が分かるよ
<uni4dfx> dilamo japonsko drogo ane :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zrihti
<bogdanov> pocen robo
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> če ti zrihtam 50% cenej od tm pol bo lih koštal tolk kokr tle :D
<bogdanov> zakva
<bogdanov> av davka tok
<uni4dfx> drago k svina vse
<bogdanov> maja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aja japonska
<bogdanov> kva pa kitajska
<uni4dfx> kitajska je pa cheap
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> pol pa
<bogdanov> poklic
<bogdanov> na kitajsk
<bogdanov> se tud mens z japonci
<bogdanov> :S
<uni4dfx> dealextreme.com
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov> a ti z kle
<bogdanov> narocas
<bogdanov> ?
<uni4dfx> nč treba klicat
<uni4dfx> ja
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> alibaba
<bogdanov> :D
<uni4dfx> ne poznam lol
<uni4dfx> ka je to arabsk al kaj :D
<bogdanov> ma gor
<bogdanov> mas use
<bogdanov> kako nepoznas
<uni4dfx> damn pa res
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> kok casa
<bogdanov> pa to kej hod
<bogdanov> k narocis?
<bogdanov> mesc
<uni4dfx> ma ja
<uni4dfx> takoj je mesc
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> nc grem spat
<bogdanov> zutri treba
<bogdanov> delat
<bogdanov> mj se ajd
<bogdanov> ln
 * nafisa is back (gone 03:08:42)
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Naslednje jedro Linux bo 3.0  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4976/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Null: datoteke izginjajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4977/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> matr so tečni z anketami
<CrazyLemon> 8 enakih mailov so poslali
<yang> hm o cemu pa je
<CrazyLemon> mah fri related
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: datoteke izginjajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4977/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha maturanček..dobrodošel!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ooo, a alyosha je maturiru??
<CrazyLemon> mah kje
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> on je zdej že doktor
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<sasa84> alyosha je car :P
<CrazyLemon> a velik kot car al kaj si s tem mislila? :S
<CrazyLemon> SEJ NI DEBEL!
<CrazyLemon> :S
<nafisa> gledam runway ... te ženske so res obešalniki ... sploh nobenih jošk nimajo ...
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne se delat frajer
<alyosha> ker če te vidim kje se bom usedu nate
<alyosha> pa boš mew
<alyosha> ¨!
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha človek..js te branim a ti tko
<alyosha> sasa84 kjesinisi:D Å¡e vedno nisi povedala kje si bla u soboto!
<CrazyLemon> dobro je
<CrazyLemon> skregana sva
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> braniš a
<alyosha> jebemti sunac
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> berem zdej nedelo
<CrazyLemon> in na zadnji strani majo kdo se je poroču pa to
<alyosha> kaj pravijo da te bojo izvolli za precednika uprave:D
<CrazyLemon> pa ena dva iz marezig..ona 25 on 31
<alyosha> who?
<CrazyLemon> in sta skupaj že 11 let! od njenega 14ega!
<CrazyLemon> pedofil mona :D
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> tip je mew 20 ona 14
<alyosha> kaj je s tipom narobe?!
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> ma neka mateja grbac pa nek železnik
<alyosha> ne rečem da je mela 15
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> alyosha, ma kaj pa je blo u soboto??
<alyosha> ja kje si bla ane:P
<alyosha> si bla kaj na obali?
<alyosha> al maš kašno sesstro tu:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> nč nisem bla an obali
<alyosha> ehh
 * sasa84 je edinka
<alyosha> ena je bla ista ko ti
<alyosha> pa sem jo zalovil
<alyosha> pa je zginla
<alyosha> in pol je kr ni blo več
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> weirdo mona
<alyosha> sick bastard!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tip lovi ženske katere sploh ne pozna
<CrazyLemon> WIR DO!
<alyosha> haha pa če sem bil siguren
<alyosha> da je šaška
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in pol se alyosha čud, zkaj sem zginla :P
<alyosha> Å¡e ki je bil folk iz postojne
<alyosha> pa bi lahkobla tam umes tudi ona:D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej človek..ne delaj tega te bo kera prijavla policiji in pol boš šele najebal
<alyosha> dej dej
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<alyosha> ma jaaa
<alyosha> prijavlapoliciji
<alyosha> ti tudi
<sasa84> alyosha, če pridem kej na obalo...ti javim
<alyosha> ja ja to usse rečejo:D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> lej..skregan sem s tabo..dokler ne dobim opravičila se ne pogovarjam s tabo
<CrazyLemon> adijo sm reku!
<sasa84> ej bod vesel d sm to sam teb rekla... kwa če bi rekla isto krejziju še
<sasa84> za krejzija me boli patka in račka... s tabo bi pa šla na kofe a ne :P
<sasa84> tud če loviš kr ene ženske po kopru...se mi ne zdiš čudak :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> sem bil u izoli!
<alyosha> tam lahko
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> ee ja niso lahke:D
<sasa84> neso lhke ;)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj si se uzalu no nebom se usedu nate
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> ma dej CrazyLemon kuha mulo :P
<sasa84> ne kuha... CrazyLemon ne zna kuhat :P
<sasa84> !ping CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> !ping !ping !ping
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> v mikrovalovki jo pogreva :D
<alyosha> hahah
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> on je modern
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pa skoz hoče bit nek spešl
<alyosha> zdj bere pa noče odpisat kao je uzaljen
<alyosha> ke tiiip ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kje se skrivaš CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke
<alyosha> danes bla matura ja
<alyosha> jebemga
<sasa84> ti je Å¡lo???
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si kle?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj no nek te morm uprašat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj no, kje se skrivaš :P
<alyosha> kr kr
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> sicer baje da je blo malo tezje ko lani predlani
<sasa84> a ja?
<alyosha> tudi uno slušno razumevanje je blo kr neki
<alyosha> nekega australca so dali da govori
<sasa84> a to ste mel anglo?
<alyosha> nič se ga ni štekalo
<sasa84> mi smo takrat dobil neko indijko
<alyosha> anglo mona:p angleščino!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> to je angla :P
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :_D
<sasa84> alyosha, kok se CrazyLemon v komp udere? :P
<alyosha> napišeš !hack CrazyLemon  in je:D
<sasa84> zakon :P
<sasa84> uuu, kakšne slike ma gor mona!
<alyosha> ja pazi da kdo jne gleda odzadaj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ker CrazyLemon je drugače skriti pornostar:D
<alyosha> kao se ne ve
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lej jo sasa84 ki je padla not u slike
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja kaj veš ti sasa84 pri tem kao pismu angleškem kaj je pomembno kak napišeš ime pa priimek u naslov
<alyosha> ime priimek al priimek ime?
<andrejz> samo nick na ircu napišeš, nič imena :)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> alyosha@freenode
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kakšno kolekcijo dildotov ma CrazyLemon !!! ima več dildotov kt jaz oper!!!
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon res
<alyosha> bi že mislu da nemora več presenetit
<alyosha> in evo ga:D
<sasa84> alyosha, drugač pa... mislm d je fora tud kakšno pismo pišeš - uradno al neuradno oz. formalno/neformalno
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> pismo u zavetišče
<alyosha> tko
<alyosha> kao da boš addoptal neko zival
<sasa84> aha...pol ej zihr bl formalan zadeva al kaj?
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> ma pomoje to nima neki veze preveč
<alyosha> kaj ni tko nasplošno
<alyosha> al se piše prvo priimek pol ime
<alyosha> itak sem napisal tko normalno:D
<alyosha> Dominic Novak
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so nam dali ime:D
<sasa84> drugač je ena taka fora d gre prvo desno tvoj naslov, pol dol levo je naslovnik, pol datum
<sasa84> mislm d pr formalnem pismu ni tvojga imena na začetku
<alyosha> uu možno da ni imena ja
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> gre pa ja desno naslov tvoj pol datum desno
<alyosha> in pol levo njihov naslov
<alyosha> to sem 100%
<andrejz> jebote a ne znate googlat
<andrejz> http://www.usingenglish.com/resources/letter-writing.php#layout
<Pepelka> Formal Letter Writing Tips - Articles - UsingEnglish.com
<CrazyLemon> ma če so luzarji
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> sej sm mu povedala :P
 * sasa84 je sama svoja guglica
<alyosha> lej ga ta CrazyLemon se oglasi samo da se neki pritožuje
<nafisa> joj joj, andrejz ... kaj si tako hud?
<alyosha> c c c
<nafisa> alyosha, klasika
<alyosha> povej povej mu nafisa
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :d
<andrejz> saj veš kako je, ponedeljek
<nafisa> alyosha, ti bi se pa lahko naučil googlat ... to ima prav
<nafisa> dovolj si star
<alyosha> ma ja neda se mi
<alyosha> prašal sem tu saško
<nafisa> lenoba, zvest ti bom do groba!
<alyosha> že ki je tu
<alyosha> čene me pa ne briga tolko da bi pogooglal
<alyosha> itak je ze mimo to:D
<nafisa> joj ... če bi bil ti moj tip ...
<alyosha> tako ja lenoba do groba
<alyosha> kaj bi blo
<alyosha> bi me tepla a
<nafisa> madona, da vzamem jahalni bič iz omare ...
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> samo meni niso ušeč te tvoje igrice:p
<nafisa> saj to bi bila poanta
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> da bi se malo pomuval
<nafisa> pa naredil kaj uporabnega ... zase
 * nafisa is back (gone 08:27:21)
<alyosha> dej dej
<nafisa> nič dej dej
<alyosha> sj grem poju3snem u mac-a
<andrejz> al pa za ubuntu, če že zase ne :P
<alyosha> to je zame
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> haha, andrejz
<alyosha> sej
<alyosha> c c
<alyosha> lenoba do groba ja
<alyosha> tko kot nafisa pravi
<alyosha> to sem se od CrazyLemon -a nalezu
<alyosha> :d
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> pizda zdj gledam tu kao to pismo
<alyosha> če ne veš komu pišeš kao daš
<alyosha> Dear sir or maddam
<alyosha> :D
<andrejz> @alyosha: dokler se kakšne spolne bolezni ne nalezeš je ok :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> jat o bom mogu pa pazit ja:D
<alyosha> uglavnem jz sem napisal Dear people of Wild animal foundation
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to bo kr no go:D
<nafisa> hahaha
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> miha in da haus :D
<andrejz> Napiši "Dear folx of Wild animal foundation"
<sasa84> wassuuuuuuuuuuuuup :D
<sasa84> podpis: animal lover ;)
<miha> sasa84: !!!
<miha> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/05/30/0237259/Linus-Renames-2640-Kernel-To-Linux-30-Announces-Release-Candidate
<Pepelka> Linus Renames 2.6.40 Kernel To Linux 3.0, Announces Release Candidate - Slashdot
<andrejz> miha na ubuntu.si imaš še par ur novico
<sasa84> mihc, kaj bo lepga ;)
<miha> andrejz: oprosti :)
<andrejz> miha: np
<miha> sicer pa sm to bral, da bi lahko naredu že pred kakim tednom
<miha> sasa84: lep dan je.. soncek, glih prov topl, ne prevroce:D
<sasa84> jp jp ;)
<sasa84> ve kdo za kšn pametn film? bi kej zloudala
<andrejz> saša ne veš da so otroc lačni, če filme piratiziraš :P
<nafisa> sasa84, i'm number four
<nafisa> ni tako slab
<nafisa> nič ... otročički ... zaključujem, ker moram it proti LJ
<sasa84> andrejz, LOL
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<sasa84> i'm number four...o čem se gre?
<nafisa> o enih iz drugega planeta ...
<nafisa> pa jih hočejo eni zlobneži pobit
<nafisa> sicer pa
<nafisa> use google, bemtipičko
<andrejz> lol, nafisa
<nafisa> ajde ... mejte se
<nafisa> :******** vsem
<andrejz> ajde
<sasa84> sej sm googlala pol... nč spešl
<sasa84> včer sm gledala the ultimate gift...luškan film
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hall pass
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 beastly
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 cedar rapids
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 thats what  i am
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 limitless
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dovolj? :D
<sasa84> a so to drame al ?
<CrazyLemon> mešano na žaru
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nekaj je komedij
<CrazyLemon> ene so romantične
<CrazyLemon> druge ne
<CrazyLemon> vsi so pa kul filmi
<CrazyLemon> meni je recimo bil najbolši limitless
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej si trailerje na yt pa boš vidla ker žanr je
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr pipl
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<miha> sasa84: http://www.theonion.com/articles/pope-vows-to-crack-down-on-crime-in-vatican-city-s,20627/
<Pepelka> Pope Vows To Crack Down On Crime In Vatican City Slum | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Null: [rešeno] datoteke izginjajo  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4977/new/posts/
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLZUMNR_okc&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Budweiser "Poolball"&#x202c;&rlm;
<napsy> oh joy
<upd> :)
<CrazyMelon> tale poolball zgleda awesome
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20067249-1/retro-robots-and-the-remembrance-of-futures-past/
<Pepelka> Retro robots and the remembrance of futures past | Crave - CNET
<CrazyMelon> lol
<CrazyMelon> en tip zaspal pri sredi predavanja
<CrazyMelon> tako zanimivo je :D
<CrazyMelon> -pri
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, d ne boš še ti...te mormo skoz pingat
<CrazyMelon> naah..js mam WWW na razpolago :D
<andrejz> dražen, malo se na launchpadu ustavi :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> andrejz: sj si že vse prevedu
<CrazyMelon> uu se vedno mam 1300+ karme
<andrejz> al je Å¡e, kar pejd pogledat
<CrazyMelon> res je
<CrazyMelon> sm zdej vidu
<CrazyMelon> kako bi prevedu Smoky ..pa da to ni smoki
<CrazyMelon> meglica? :)
<andrejz> Kater paket pa je to?
<CrazyMelon> weather indicator
<CrazyMelon> https://translations.launchpad.net/weather-indicator/2.0/+pots/indicator-weather/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “indicator-weather” : Translations : Series 2.0 : Weather Indicator
<andrejz> to je kde paket, a ne?
<andrejz> smoke je drugač dim
<andrejz> samo ne vem kaj ma to z vremenom
<CrazyMelon> vem kaj je smoke
<andrejz> mogoče bi moral na arso vprašat
<CrazyMelon> mogoče ma kaj veze z smogom tole
<CrazyMelon> jp..kr smog bom dal
<CrazyMelon> in ne tole ni KDE paket
<andrejz> jap kot kaže je smog
<CrazyMelon> Weather Indicator 11.04.10 'Cloudy'
<CrazyMelon> natty indicator
<andrejz> aja ta je prav ločen
<andrejz> no kde ma tud neki svoj weather indicator z milijon nizi
<CrazyMelon> ne tale ma kr user friendly nize
<andrejz> no kde ma ne vem dež s sodro, sodra z dežjem, dež z snegom, dež z rahlo točo, rahla toča z dežjem, dež z močno točo ...
<CrazyMelon> vem ja
<CrazyMelon> sm že prevajal en podoben apket
<CrazyMelon> paket
<CrazyMelon> brb
<CrazyMelon> logout
<miha> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/zaradi-detonacije-laze-poskodovana-pripadnica-slovenskega-kontingenta-v-afganistanu.html treba bo iztrebit te talibane
<Pepelka> Zaradi detonacije laže po&scaron;kodovana pripadnica slovenskega kontingenta v Afganistanu
<CrazyMelon> uhh
<CrazyMelon> tukaj je Å¡e tok neprevedenga
<CrazyMelon> sam piše da je 100% translated
<CrazyMelon> :S
<andrejz> kje?
<CrazyMelon> weather indicator
<CrazyMelon> kazalnik vremena :D
<CrazyMelon> zgleda ni developer ni uvozu prevoda
<CrazyMelon> -ni
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a teb tud 2x piše d je baterija napolnjena...?
<sasa84> tm k maš ikonco na gornjem pultu
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: ne
<andrejz> meni se to včasih pokaže
<sasa84> pa če kliknem mi nč ne dela...morm prvo kliknt na zvok al pa koledar...d lohk pridm do BT ipd
<andrejz> če baterijo ven pa not jemljem
<sasa84> jaz jo new
<upd> CrazyLemon; en wheather je že preven v slo. bil nekoč
<upd> in so takšne besede da boš težko sam prevedel pravilno vse
<CrazyMelon> upd ne vem kako lahko dvomiš vame
<CrazyMelon> :S
<upd> resno pravim :) poglej na launchpad en app je preveden že ko vem k sm pisal aplikacijo za vreme
<CrazyMelon> upd vem
<upd> k je tko laj 64 vrst vremena :)
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> sj sm pisal da sm že prevajal app za vreme
<CrazyMelon> :)
<upd> aja ok
<CrazyMelon> upd drugač je bolš vleč xml z arsa
<CrazyMelon> prevedeno pa še fotke maš :)
<CrazyMelon> slikce*
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kje si dol potegnu limitless?
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: tega js ne počnem
<upd> am ja sm hotu, ampak sm hotu naredi za po celmu svetu, weather.com pa je jeba parast html, za xml pa zahtevajo da se vsak registrira in aplikacija more imet dva njihova bannerja tko da sm pustil projekt
<CrazyMelon> js sm si sposodu limitless
<CrazyMelon> ter ga lepo vrnu nazaj
<sasa84> pardon :P
<sasa84> sej res...jaz pa vlečem dol in otroc stradajo
<sasa84> (tko me je poučil andrejz )
<CrazyMelon> upd: zakaj nisi uporabu google? me en lep api kok js vem :)
<upd> ima ja, ampak tiste je samo za igoogle, in ni public oz. je bolj skriven tko da ni tutoriala nobenega, pa Å¡e samo za 3 dni je
<upd> in tud ne dovoljujejo zunanjih aplikacij da to uporabljajo
<upd> nekak tak no :)
<upd> sem to vse pregledal, itaq je pa brezveze :)
<CrazyMelon> kok vem smo mi na enih vajah
<CrazyMelon> uporabli googleov api
<CrazyMelon> za prikaz vremena v našem servletu
<CrazyMelon> neki v smislu google.com/weather?=Ljubljana
<CrazyMelon> pa dobiš nazaj xml
<CrazyMelon> neki takega
<CrazyMelon> brb pavza
<upd> jap, full mal podatkov dobiš nazaj :)
<upd> http://blog.programmableweb.com/2010/02/08/googles-secret-weather-api/
<Pepelka> Google&#8217;s Secret Weather API
<upd> http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=ljubljana
<upd> sam do četrtka kar je useless for me :)
<CrazyMelon> matr si zahteven
<CrazyMelon> a misliš da znajo napovedat vreme za več k 2 dni vnaprej? :)
<andrejz> jaz znam za 2 dni nazaj s 100% zanesljivostjo
<upd> seveda da znajo
<andrejz> lahko tud več kot 2 dni
<upd> weather.com ima za 10 dni
<andrejz> @upd: samo zanesljivost ni ne vem kako visoka
<CrazyMelon> upd: napovejo že..ampak ni zanesljivo :)
<CrazyMelon> sploh ni :D
<CrazyMelon> js mam na telefonu ilmeteo
<andrejz> za piknik so 2x napovedali dež in 2x popolnoma jasno potem pa so se 5 dni prej odločili za dež in je bil res :)
<CrazyMelon> ki je eden bl natančnih ta slovenijo
<upd> seveda ni zanesljivo, z vsakim dnem pada točnost ampak dons se da napovedat za soboto in nedeljo vsaj 45% tančno
<upd> natančno*
<CrazyMelon> in ti napove uro kdaj bo kaj
<CrazyMelon> sam za več kot 2 dni vnaprej pa ne znajo :)
<CrazyMelon> mislim znajo..samo ni zanesljivo
<upd> sj zadnič na 24ur niso povedal zvečer da bo dež pa je ponoč bil, zjutri so se pa opravičili
<upd> :=)
<andrejz> imo nekje do 4, 5 dni je kar ok
<andrejz> upd, 24 ur je pa itak tko tko
<CrazyMelon> 24ur je pa obup
<CrazyMelon> nonstop majo dž napovedan
<CrazyMelon> pa nikoli ni dž
<CrazyMelon> :D
<upd> :)) če majo tuš v sobi
<upd> sj itaq iz arso pobirajo podatke
<Sky[x]> sej vsi iz arso pobiramo podatke
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyMelon> js ne!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<zgaga> kdo tukaj delo kej z drupalom?
<CrazyMelon> js ne!
<miha> js ne :) typo3, magento.. pa lastni stosi
<zgaga> miha, a si mogoce naredil kaksen multilanguage sajt v typo3?
<zgaga> jst sm se ful matral, pa mi do zdaj ni ratal
<miha> ne, to sm sam po svoje delu :)
<miha> typo3 je cist prevec kompliciran :)
<zgaga> res je
<zgaga> v drupal pa v wp sem takoj pogruntal kako se naredi multilanguage site
<zgaga> !t sl en zmogljivost
<Pepelka> capacity
<zgaga> !t sl en zmogljiv
<Pepelka> Performance
<bogdanov> triglav
<bogdanov> izpadu
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> supki eni
<bogdanov> predsednik
<bogdanov> nedaje kesa
<andrejz> če koga zanima prevajanje je danes ob 20.00 sestanek na to temo
<upd> tu al gmail ?
<andrejz> gmail
<upd> ok
<andrejz> upd, če boš prišel, si tole preberi (oziroma preleti) - https://docs.google.com/document/d/17PO8-oLnYYDBV4z43vfrKb_FqIOSBQ1qvTGrYcDS_zo/edit?hl=en_US&authkey=CKbO7aED
<Pepelka> Moved Temporarily
<sasa84> ooooo bogdanov
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> fantički moji...šibam jst ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte in pozdravte mamice :D
<sasa84> čafčl ;)
<nafisa> ja, glih, ko sem jo odzdravila
<nafisa> jao jao
<sasa84> a?
<sasa84> me šmarnce zdej čakajo no :P
<nafisa> let
<miha> sasa84: lp
<sasa84> papa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] logist: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<jodlajodla> oo
<nafisa> uu
<kubanc> hey hov...
<jodlajodla> ker irc chat program se najbl splača uporablat?
<nafisa> irssi :D
<jodlajodla> + da če nekdo neki napiše, da se to prikaže kot "obvestilo"
<jodlajodla> tko kot recmo empathy če nekdo neki napiše, da se zgor pojav oblak in del sporočila
<nafisa> xchat maš ... pol pa daš v empathy en plugin ...
<nafisa> pa ti lahko dela to
<nafisa> kolkor vem ...
<nafisa> sem 1x to neki sprobavala
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> a pa xchat opozarja na nova sporočila?
<nafisa> ja, mene je
<nafisa> sam se ne spomnem, ker plugin je bil
<nafisa> brb
<jodlajodla> ql
<jodlajodla> tyt
<kubanc> uptime 17 dni
<kubanc> :=
<kubanc> :)
<kubanc> pa mej windows OS skoz nazgan 17 dni
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> en išče fergazr za skuterja ... lahko je nov :D
<nafisa> kubanc ... sem že povedala, da je mel moj kolega prižgane xp-je 260 dni
<kubanc> ja si ja
<kubanc> :P
<jodlajodla> grem js, ty, ajd :)
<nafisa> limun je v topicu pozabu napisat, koga se more kliknt :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kasna fergazer
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> kaj ti jst vem ... sam napisu mi je :D
<bogdanov> kasn*
<bogdanov> pras ga kok mm
<nafisa> grem pogledat, če je še gor
<nafisa> je napisu 14 mm
<bogdanov> kva to rab za tomosa
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ne vem :D
<bogdanov> jebe nj si mater pol
<alyosha> haha kaj pa drugo ko tomoc če je 14
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa reči mu da za tomos je dovolj če cevko kr direkt napelje u cilinder
<alyosha> bo delalo:D
<nafisa> šefica me ganja, če mi lahko obrvi oblikuje ...
<nafisa> a tipi sploh gledate, kake oblike obrvi majo ženske?
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> precej ne...razen če ma res une gozdarkse
<alyosha> pol nemoraš da ne opaziš
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> oo šaška
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> wsap
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> no,. saj nimam gromozanskih
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<alyosha> no pol nebo noben opazu razlike
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> o, sasa84 je iz šmarnc pršla
<sasa84> ooo alyosha :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ta sasa84
<sasa84> nafisa, res je ;)
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kako kaj solzice, sasa84 ???
<alyosha> Å¡marrnice mona
<alyosha> nmj
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ma zakon...zlo sm pridna :P
<alyosha> ma sasa84 mi u to ne dvomimo:D
<nafisa> js nism bla pri Å¡marncah ... 3 leta po moje
<alyosha> kdaj bo posnetek?
<alyosha> ma ta nafisa
<alyosha> you are baad baaad girl
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, ti vem d me zmer podpiraš :P
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, tud jaz še čakam posnetk
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> vemo da ga maš doma
<alyosha> samo nočeš pokazat
<alyosha> :p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sasa84, dej povej ... a si jst res morm preoblikvt obrvi?
<nafisa> ne zdej na fejsa hodt gledat, no :D
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> bogdanov -a praši ja on je pićkolovac:D
<alyosha> on to opazi:D
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ah, bogdanov je vame zatrapan
<bogdanov> :))))
<nafisa> on bo subjektivno reku, da ne
<alyosha> hahha:d
<alyosha> ta bogdaaan:D
<bogdanov> NOZ ZICA SREBENICA
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti si pa res Å¡pica
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sm pr fuzbalu
<bogdanov> kos vedla
<nafisa> ej ... to pa moram na lastne oke prevert
<nafisa> da vidim
<nafisa> al si solist ... al si dober v timskem delu
<alyosha> a uporablja kdo pure-ftpd?
<alyosha> kot server
<sasa84> bogdanov, a ti si na fb-ju?
<sasa84> nafisa, am...pa kaj jst vem :)
<nafisa> saj s me vidla!
<nafisa> dost na bliz, da b loh presodla
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> ja glih u tvoje obrvi sem bulla, če si mela pa tak dekolte!!!
<nafisa> saj ni bil tok hud dekolte, no!
<sasa84> ja pa je bil!
<sasa84> jaz sem bla spodobno oblečena
<miha> sasa84: slike..
<nafisa> saj nisem bla nespodobna!
<sasa84> miha, ?
<miha> :)
<sasa84> ja pa si bla
<nafisa> o, marija ...
<nafisa> v delovni obleki sm bla"
<sasa84> jaz sem bla lepo u srajčki...ti pa tko na hojladri
<nafisa> !
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> delovna obleka...delovna obleka je zame kombinezon :P
<nafisa> nisem vedla, da si to tako gledala ...
<sasa84> ne pa kombineža :P
<nafisa> od Å¡efa mama ni mela nobene pripombe
<sasa84> hahahaha
<sasa84> hec... sploh se ne spomnm kok si bla oblečena ;)))
<nafisa> se mi je zdel, da me zezaš!
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> pri tisti majci se še rob jošk ni vidu velik!
<sasa84> dejansko se spomnš kaj si bla oblečena? :O
<nafisa> ja, se spomnem, ja
<sasa84> kaj sem bla pa jaz?
<nafisa> to se pa ne spomnem
<alyosha> ženske in njihova oblačila:/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<alyosha> niso lahke niso lahke
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja kdo je Å¡ow naprej na telentih? vi2 boste to vedle:D
<alyosha> sasa84 nafisa
<alyosha> ?
<nafisa> una operna jasmina
<nafisa> al kaj je
<nafisa> pa una Å¡tangarca katharina
<nafisa> moja predvidevanja
<nafisa> so se izpolnila
<sasa84> alyosha, nč ne gledam
<alyosha> a toko
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kolega je sam gledal :D
<nafisa> ko sem prej povedala, keri gresta v finale
<nafisa> pa sta pol dejansko bili izbrani
<sasa84> bogdanov, a si kle'
<sasa84> BigWhale, kje si miško mišjak ;)
<BigWhale> ma tle sem
<nafisa> julija je ... kramar ...
<nafisa> ne uno, ko sem prej napisala
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> a tipi sploh gledate, kake oblike obrvi majo ženske?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh | Potrebujem A ter AAAA STOP Imaš? STOP Klikni CrazyLemon STOP
<CrazyLemon> sam zate nafisa
<miha> jst se bojim preveč obrvi pr ženskah :)
<miha> oblika me ne moti
<CrazyLemon> ene majo res grdo
<nafisa> ooo, kak lepo, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon nima za burek :P
<sasa84> skrijte se, andrejz bo zdej težiu s sestankom :P
<andrejz> nč ne bo težil, lahko pa kdo pride, če hoče
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> suck it sasa84 ! :>
<CrazyLemon> js pridem ko posesam pa pojem
<CrazyLemon> brb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> p.s. sj me itak ne rabte
<sasa84> sesal boš? :P
<sasa84> "posesam pa pojem"...k da te Å¡e dojijo :P
<miha> hm
<kubanc> folk a veste mogoce, ce se ti Cd od windows home premium zjebe, a ti posljejo novega, al te odjebejo?
<miha> vpraši.. sj če se vid da je original, morda res zamenjajo.. itak je važna serijska
<nafisa> iz neta si lahko home potegneš ...
<nafisa> če imaš kodo
<nafisa> vsaj pri XPjih na home edition je blo tako
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mskobe: Linux skupaj z Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4978/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] logist: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Linux skupaj z Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4978/new/posts/
<urbancek_> hihi
<urbancek_> working !! :D
<skyx> nobenga tukej ?
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> :)
<skyx> čćžšđ delajo umniki ?
<miha> umniki delajo
<bogdanov> :D
<skyx> ql
<CrazyLemon> seveda delajo
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi na macu
<skyx> heh zdj si se pa zareku :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<skyx> kva dogaja kej vsi nekam tiho ?
<CrazyLemon> molimo za tvojo jabolčno dušo
<skyx> hvala dovolj o tem !
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> matr
<CrazyLemon> nobenga filma ni
<CrazyLemon> :S
<skyx> jst sem ucer gledov fast 5
<skyx> sam pol sem zaspav
<skyx> bom pa dons mejbi kej da sprobam ekran hehe
<CrazyLemon> eh..to je slaba kvaliteta :)
<skyx> drgac pa thos
<skyx> thor
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/0muhqQyQZk8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Dubioza Kolektiv- Euro Song&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> hah..awesome komad :D
<skyx> u muska :))
<upd> v cityparku
<upd> neznanc: a lahko prašam kje je tuki kšna dobra trgovina? tko za obleke pa to?
<upd> js: nvem. pousot.nvem
<upd> neznanc: kje pa ti kupujš obleke?
<upd> js: internet
<upd> neznanc: a pa to je kje tuki u btc-ju al??
<upd> .....*pauza*......
<upd> ajaa. prek interneta. ok hvala čau.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js mam univerzalen odgovor za to "h&m"
<CrazyLemon> pa nikol tam  ne kupujem :)
<upd> heh jap h&m je ql tud tko majo tud kaj dost poceni :)
<CrazyLemon> niso dragi ne
<upd> 2.9MB/s a je to max speed ko neki kopiram iz dvd+r na disk ?
<upd> kaj tuki bremza disk al dvd
 * CrazyLemon ne uporablja dvd-jev
<CrazyLemon> in verjetno dvd bremza :)
<upd> hm ja so že stari ene 5 let
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 madona..bež spat!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ne, gledam film
<sasa84> pa lačna sm :(((
<sasa84> alyosha, maš kej čevapov?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma sam en čevapčič
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> ti maš čevapčič, alyosha ma štruco
<sasa84> :P
<skyx> jst bi tud cevape
<CrazyLemon> haha..a tolažis sebe al kr oba ?
<skyx> njam njama :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst res dvomm d maš ti orjaka no...k se mal preveč hvalš :P
<sasa84> sicer pa sej veš kakšno je razmerje... ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dj ne mot me mail pišem
<CrazyLemon> in skopiraj mi kje se hvalim ;)
<skyx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj sasa84
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ne sasa84 ne vem kakšno je razmerje..o kakem razmerju je govora? :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, naštimej tko roke kao pištola
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> za tole pa prvič slišim :D
<sasa84> luštn film
<sasa84> nč, zdej šibam spat
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočkula ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] logist: Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<skyx> lahko noč :)
<bogdanov> jo
#ubuntu-si 2011-05-31
<nafisa> ka sm js spala zdajle
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaaa
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> sisaaaaaa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<bogdanov> kera
<bogdanov> ga sisa
<CrazyLemon> tista k ma 5min časa
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ker
<bogdanov> film si gledu
<CrazyLemon> nobenga :)
<bogdanov> kva pas
<bogdanov> radio
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> gledu
<CrazyLemon> navigator navtika
<CrazyLemon> in navigator karavaning
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nis resn
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> berm kle na enmu forumu
<CrazyLemon> valda sm :D
<bogdanov> zakaj mi neuzge motor
<bogdanov> pa use nasteje
<bogdanov> daje dobr
<bogdanov> pol pa napise
<bogdanov> nisem imel dovol bencina ko sem ga dolil deluje
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> seljak :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> si kupu androida? :D
<bogdanov> ne swe
<bogdanov> ta tedn :D
<bogdanov> bom kr ace
<bogdanov> mij res kul
<bogdanov> nokia gre na
<bogdanov> MS
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> sam baje da Å¡e vedno razvijajo symbian
<CrazyLemon> in da bodo mel tudi tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> res so finci :D
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bom mog
<bogdanov> poklicat
<bogdanov> dol
<CrazyLemon> si mel v roki ace-a?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> kok je kej velik zaslon?
<bogdanov> tko normalno
<CrazyLemon> inči me zanimajo
<CrazyLemon> inči :D
<bogdanov> TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
<bogdanov> Size 	320 x 480 pixels, 3.5 inches
<bogdanov>  	- Gorilla Glass display
<bogdanov> - Multi-touch input method
<bogdanov> - Accelerometer sensor for UI auto-rotate
<bogdanov> - Touch-sensitive controls
<bogdanov> - TouchWiz v3.0 UI
<CrazyLemon> 3.5 ..kul
<CrazyLemon> fajn velik :)
<bogdanov> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_ace_s5830-3724.php
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 - Full phone specifications
<bogdanov> kok
<bogdanov> mas ti unga?
<CrazyLemon> 3.2
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> aje kul 3.5
<bogdanov> lih prov
<bogdanov> semi zdi
<bogdanov> un samsung
<bogdanov> galaxy
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> al kvaje
<bogdanov> mije
<bogdanov> prevelk
<bogdanov> too much geek
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> un je 4.3 al kok
<CrazyLemon> al je 4..hmm
<CrazyLemon> 4 ni preveliko
<CrazyLemon> 4.3 pa je že konkretno
<bogdanov> 	OS 	Android OS, v2.2 (Froyo), upgradable to v2.3
<bogdanov> CPU 	800 MHz ARM 11 processor, Adreno 200 GPU, Qualcomm MSM7227 chipset
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> navijem
<bogdanov> procesor
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> 2000mhz
<bogdanov> vodno hlajenje
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kaj boš navijal
<CrazyLemon> to lepo prede..k mucka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sam mater..veš kaj bi lahk naredu..na svojega bi lahko dal gor kak openwrt
<CrazyLemon> pa bi mi laufau kot router
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> 2.3
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> a ne bi bil geek a :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> sm mel
<CrazyLemon> samo sm dal nazaj gor 2.2
<bogdanov> zakva
<CrazyLemon> oz 2.1
<CrazyLemon> ne vem več
<CrazyLemon> 2.2
<CrazyLemon> ni laufal tako kot mora :)
<bogdanov> presvoh
<bogdanov> masina
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma to je res ja..sam je laufal normalno
<CrazyLemon> bl so bugi jebeni
<CrazyLemon> ker noben ne razvija za moj telefon 2.3 :)
<bogdanov> razviji.ti.si :))
<CrazyLemon> ja valda :D
<bogdanov> tkoj to crazy ja
<CrazyLemon> a boš kupu z naročnino ?
<bogdanov> pomoje ne
<bogdanov> za 200eu
<bogdanov> ga en zrihta
<bogdanov> novga
<CrazyLemon> pa a maš naročnino?
<bogdanov> jp
<CrazyLemon> ker brez naročnine (interneta) je ta telefon k vsak drug..pol raje si kupi regljo :D
<bogdanov> orto u nulo
<bogdanov> sicer
<bogdanov> interne
<bogdanov> t
<bogdanov> uporablam
<bogdanov> sam livescore
<bogdanov> page
<bogdanov> za spremjanje
<bogdanov> rezultatov
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> maš malo morje aplikacij za to :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah ni men to nevem kva
<bogdanov> toj blo k sm biu 13
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dobr sj zdj sm 15
<bogdanov> ampak ok
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nemoguuu
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ni nevem kva
<bogdanov> nemogu bez
<bogdanov> tebe ja
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> tkoj to ja
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> nimas kej
<bogdanov> treba delat
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> ti pa sam lenars
<bogdanov> ccc
<CrazyLemon> ma vraga lenarim
<CrazyLemon> ob 11ih se moram zbudit človek
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> in kaj
<bogdanov> bos delu
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj bom delu..na fax grem mudel..kwa pa?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> fax
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> fax ja :D
<bogdanov> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/le-en-moski-pomagal-napadenemu-decku.html
<Pepelka> Napadenemu fantu pomagal le en moški - 24ur.com
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> toj usak
<bogdanov> dan dol
<bogdanov> papisejo
<bogdanov> takle
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a cigani se štihajo z noži pa ne vem kaj
<CrazyLemon> a tle en mali dobu batine
<CrazyLemon> pa cela slovenija mora vedet
<bogdanov> haha ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> po moje je to sam način kako 24ur obvešča SVOJE cigane
<CrazyLemon> da grejo v srbijo da naredijo pizdarijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> bo z domeno
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> SUB*
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> sub čega bre? :D
<CrazyLemon> domena je šla rakom žvižgat
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tko
<bogdanov> a naus
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> nabaciv
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj bi lahk zdj eno .si dobu đabe
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj če mi :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ilegal
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> vse legal
<CrazyLemon> sam js itak rabim domeno tok da lahk dostopam do desktopa od zunaj
<CrazyLemon> da ne rabim IPja pisat
<bogdanov> godady
<bogdanov> info
<bogdanov> za en euro
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mnogo brate!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :DDD
<bogdanov> nabav si
<bogdanov> .mobi
<bogdanov> crazy@ma.nov.mobi
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> alpa
<bogdanov> fuck.me
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> fuck.me je bila rezervirana že prvi dan
<CrazyLemon> ko je .me pršla na trg
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> Domain Create Date:29-Apr-2008 18:00:22 UTC
<CrazyLemon> nič
<CrazyLemon> grem spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> ejga
<bogdanov> cicija
<bogdanov> gre spatg
<bogdanov> oooooo
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> tebi jee
<bogdanov> zivot
<bogdanov> zabava
<bogdanov> tebi se nocu nespava
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ajdee
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPwKQiBdyQo
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Rico Bernasconi - Love Deep Inside (Official Video HD)&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> fell the lovee deeeep inside :)
<nafisa> jao, upd
<upd> hehe kaj :)
<nafisa> tak zgodi že s tem tuki smetiš? :P
<nafisa> andrejz, dobro jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<nafisa> si pa zgodn
<upd> :)
<nafisa> saj ne, da je upd že ob pol osmih linke popal
<upd> hah en mora smetit :D
<nafisa> če že jst ne, a ne?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6SSTMpIRFI&feature=share :D
<upd> res je :P
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tiësto vs. Diplo ft. Busta Rhymes - C&#39;mon (Catch &#39;Em By Surprise)&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> nč grem si čokolešnik pripravit
<nafisa> no, dej, dete ... pejdi si ga pripravit
<nafisa> js bom pa solato jedla
<bobe__> nafisa: ne morš solate navsezgodi
<bobe__> pol boš kisla cel dan ;)
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> js sem pokonci že od 2h
<nafisa> bobe__, saj ti me ne bo treba prenašat
<bobe__> auuuu
<nafisa> ka pa si si naredu? da javkaš ...
<skyx> lp
<nafisa> skyx, oj
<andrejz> nafisa, srce ga boli :)
<nafisa> zakaj pa to?
<nafisa> bobe__, zakaj te srce boli?
<bobe__> srce?
<bobe__> ne, vse me zaboli, če si predstavlam, da se zbudim ob 2h
<nafisa> aja :)
<bobe__> ne sam zbudim, da moram vstat
<nafisa> sam ko si predstavljaš, te boli :)
<bobe__> če se sam zbudim, brez problema zaspim nazaj :)
<bobe__> jp
<nafisa> saj mi ni blo treba ustat ...
<nafisa> sam zbudila sem se
<bobe__> aja. ok, pol je že mal bolš :)
<bobe__> sanjala z odprtimi očmi
<nafisa> par čikov skadila pa mal po kompu štorala
<nafisa> sem čist razbolela ... pa sem bolj lenobno razpoložena
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: SVN kako instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: SVN kako instalirati  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] uros: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<nafisa> mo :P
<upd> * Oj stari, kva pa delaš? "" Stol za ženo. "" Ajaaa! Pa gre? " "Ooo ja gre
<upd> gre, sam elektrika me še mal zajebava. jebentiš.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jzmx: Linux skupaj z Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4978/new/posts/
<kubanc> hellow
<kubanc> a je ze kdo slisal za stran www.1stran.com?
<napsy> nop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] logist: [rešeno] Shareanje datotek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4830/new/posts/
<kubanc> fukn stran se sko prkazuje na enmu racunalniku kot home page
<sasa84> kubanc, ne opre mi te strani :\
<kubanc> ceprav sm spremenil naslov domace strani
<kubanc> ja zdele trenutno ti je ne bo odprlo
<sasa84> ok
<kubanc> Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
<kubanc> Browser hijacker
<sasa84> alyosha, jutro ;)
<yang> ojla saka
<yang> saska
<CrazyLemon> sasa je cist not padla
<CrazyLemon> k je zdej QA pa to
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> dražen, ubuntu.si porihtaj - Unable to connect to MySQL server. MySQL reported: Too many connections
<andrejz> CrazyLemon
<andrejz> Unable to connect to MySQL server. MySQL reported: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111
<andrejz> The error occurred on line 45 in /var/www/vhosts/ubuntu.si/httpdocs/punbb/include/dblayer/mysql.php
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> vem
<andrejz> a saj je cel ubuntu.si down
<andrejz> pa kdo je punbb prevajal?
<andrejz> Zgodila se je napaka povezana z podatkovno bazo
<andrejz> S podatkovno zbirko
<CrazyLemon> poglej ane :)
<andrejz> ne vidim nikjer uradnega prevajalskega projekta
<CrazyLemon> http://punbb.informer.com/wiki/punbb13/language_packs
<Pepelka> punbb13:language_packs - PunBB Wiki
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<sasa84> zdej delam, d krejzija prehitim po levi v prevajanju :P
<CrazyLemon> pha
<CrazyLemon> dream on little girl
<andrejz> se vidi da so harologi  - http://www.harologi.si/v2/
<Pepelka> Predstavitev Harologije - Harologi
<CrazyLemon> a to so tisti ki govorijo "har har" ?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, padu boš s prestola :P
<andrejz> ne tisti k se z lasmi ukvarjajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Linux skupaj z Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4978/new/posts/
<CrazyCesplja> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> teb je pa dougcas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyCesplja> :D
<gapi> živjo
<CrazyCesplja> lačna sem :S
<CrazyCesplja> o gapi
<gapi> eno vprašanje mam
<CrazyCesplja> jp
<gapi> se da v ubuntuju spremenit lastnišvo  celi drevesni strukturi naenkrat
<gapi> reinštalacija in različni user
<gapi> staff
<CrazyLemon> em..
 * CrazyLemon confused
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti zdej hotu ?
<CrazyLemon> spremenit lastništvo pol pa omenjaš reinštalacijo
<andrejz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chown
<Pepelka> chown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gapi> reinštalacija je bla prva  shranjene  datoteke na starem disku
<gapi> nov username
<gapi> sej googlam
<gapi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259320   tole berem
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] Change permissions on an entire directory tree - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> chown -R user:group folder/
<gapi> ok  tale group  je ponavadi user al  kej drugega
<gapi> CrazyLemon  : Potrebuješ baterije kake  posebne vrste  :)   !topic!
<CrazyCesplja> kaj pa boganov nek skače ;)
<bogdanov_> :D
<bogdanov_> kdor ne skace ni slovenc !
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyCesplja> lol
<CrazyCesplja> bogdanov_, a ti je všeč moj nick? :P
<bogdanov_> haha nevem nevem :P
<CrazyCesplja> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<andrejz> CrazyLemon si tu?
<CrazyCesplja> ne ga ni, CrazyCesplja pa je :P
<andrejz> ok, ko pride gandalfar gor mu povej, da je sestanek prevajalcev 9.6. ob 19.00 v kiberpipi
<andrejz> nekaj ga je zanimalo
<andrejz> pa ti si po cele dneve tle gor skup z limono
<andrejz> ga boš ziher kaj vidla
<CrazyCesplja> lol
<CrazyCesplja> sam limona ne pali na mojo češpljo a veš :P
<andrejz> a je on bolj za banane al kako? :P
<CrazyCesplja> zgleda :P
<CrazyCesplja> sej veš...darko in tko :P
<nafisa> rofl
<andrejz> ljubezen ne pozna meja ;)
<nafisa> andrejz, kaj ko bi mu pa mail poslal?
<nafisa> če prevaja, pol maš verjetno mail
<andrejz> je boljš če saša reče, ker bo z osebno noto :D
<nafisa> krejzyčešplca ... :D
<nafisa> pinguyOS je posebej distribucija, al je kaka verzija minta?
<nafisa> aaa, na ubuntu je
<miha> http://www.wolfey.si/38720.jpg
<andrejz> to mamo že 2 mesca pr nas v pisarni nalimano :)
<miha> hehe
<andrejz> wii konc sem z enim dolgim paketom
<nafisa> dons pa bolj slabo to dol vleče ... samo 320 kilo :S
<CrazyCesplja> miha, LOL
<CrazyLemon> andrejz sm ja
<CrazyLemon> gapi to niso baterije ampak DNS zapisi :)
<kubanc> a kdo ve koliko casa tjara creating checlsum v braserotu?
<kubanc> creating image checksum
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..meni k pečem cdje z muzko rab kr neki časa
<CrazyLemon> sam ne pečem z braserotom ampak s tem builtin programom
<yang> ojla bogdano  query
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.finance.si/313916/Pahor-Sprejetje-pokojninske-reforme-kot-izvolitev-Obame-v-ZDA lol
<Pepelka> Pahor: Sprejetje pokojninske reforme kot izvolitev Obame v ZDA  - Finance.si
<miha> men se ta človk res smili. sicer nism volu zanj in tud ne bom. sam smili se mi. smili, ker ga lastni ne podpirajo.
<CrazyLemon> žalostno je ko te nekdo kot je erjavc izsiljuje ja :)
<miha> to še najmanjši problem. problem je, ker je pahorček ignoriral tako sindikate kot SDS. ene od njih bi lahk. oboje se pa matematično ne izide :D
<miha> al bi se dogovoril s sindakati, al z sds, pa bi Å¡lo
<miha> skoz
<CrazyLemon> problem je če so sindikati pa sds same crap :>
<miha> niso
<miha> sindikati so pahorjevi
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<yang> pismo citam, facebook igra, lying down game, tip je padel z balkona dol
<miha> jah
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1642151
<Pepelka> STA: Laboratorijski testi Å¡panske kumare oprali krivde
<miha> zdj bodo španci tožl za poslovno škodo :)
<miha> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/slovenija-je-cudezna-dezela-sindikati-pa-nimajo-alternative/258793
<Pepelka> "Slovenija je čudežna dežela ... sindikati pa nimajo alternative" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<upd> a teb se dejansko da to vse sranje brat
<upd> razne pahorjeve kumare  :)
<miha> berem velik sraja. smešno je.
<miha> matr zdj testiram android 3.0 simulator... se bolj počasn.. rabim nov pc, core2 ni več dost :D
<upd> :)
<kubanc> ej a je kdo ze kdaj pekel z braserotom?
<kubanc> vsak iso DVD k ga zapecem me neki jebe...
<kubanc> sploh noce zagnat...
<alyosha> bu jz sem pred par dnevi posnel je delalo use ql
<alyosha> iso fajle
<miha> jst vedno na k3b
<upd> !t en sl to cuddle up close to someone or something.
<Pepelka> Občevanje na blizu , da nekoga ali nečesa .
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042448817
<Pepelka> Panika v Braziliji: Oxi je dvakrat močnej&scaron;i kot crack in mnogo cenej&scaron;i | Dnevnik
<alyosha> Halucinogena droga, ki povzroča močno zasvojenost je mešanica paste kokaina, bencina, kerozina in kalcijevega oksida, po domače žganega apna
<alyosha> mega jim je res:D
<upd> te ne bojo dolgo živeli
<alyosha> nebojo ne
<alyosha> piše da tko max eno leto
<alyosha> pa si gotov:D
<alyosha> en "kamen" pa stane 0,5€
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jah ... tako je, če se špilaš
<alyosha> ja nafisa ti že veš! mumilarka:D
<nafisa> alyosha, nea me zafrkavaj!
<alyosha> nea te zafrkavam ali kaj
<alyosha> nea se ti mumiliraj pa te neabom zajebavo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> saj sem se samo 1x, bemu sunac
<alyosha> jednom đaner uvek đaner!:D
<nafisa> la la la
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> beka amfetamine nabija u nos..c c c
<nafisa> b-ju manjkajo :D
<alyosha> kao ker je mogla doti delat
<nafisa> nisem v nos!
<alyosha> kaj pa si jedla bombice:D
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> nism snifala, jebote ...
<miha> :)
<alyosha> pa kako si pa pol konztumirla?
<alyosha> al si vlekla al si jedla
<alyosha> druge skoraj da ni
<alyosha> edino če si se pokala to pa skoraj nebi verjel:D
<nafisa> skoraj! :P
<nafisa> jedla nisem ... sem spila
<alyosha> kaj si dala u iglo pa drzala zraven roke da si se skoraj:p
<alyosha> spila
<alyosha> jao jao
<alyosha> luda kuča
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> aa ... luda kuča pa je bla
<alyosha> nemoraš pit speeda no kaj je z vami
<miha> verjetn lahk.. sam grenko je :)
<alyosha> pol si se pa čudlazakaj te usta pelejo
<alyosha> pa maš razjeta
<nafisa> ja, kaj se pa s tableti dela? ni jih blo tolko, da bi jih žvečla!
<alyosha> ja ma se ne meša in pije...s enardi bombico
<alyosha> u rizlo zaviješ in poješ
<alyosha> da ti ne dela Å¡kode po ustih
<alyosha> amaterji:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> najprej se vzame pol tablekte ... pol čez par ur pa še drugo polovico
<alyosha> hehehe to so praw une srednješolske:p
<nafisa> ja halo?
<nafisa> saj Å¡e nikol prej nisem
<miha> a ni boljš snifat? speed je ok
<alyosha> in kaj ma veze
<alyosha> ti si u prvi polovički
<miha> sm probu enkrat ecstasy snifat.. to pa NI kul
<alyosha> lahkodobila ves mdma
<alyosha> al pa u drugi
<alyosha> in u prvi ni blo nič
<alyosha> ker ni v celi tableti razporejenm
<alyosha> ker to kar dobiš pri nas so use tko kr smeti
<miha> sam zdj sm že star pa se ne grem več teh neumnosti :D
<nafisa> je blo v prvi ... ker drugače ne bi mogla delat
<miha> otroci pazte nase
<alyosha> namiksane z raznoraznimi zadevami
<nafisa> pa Å¡e par redbullov ...
<alyosha> miha extazi smo snifali ja samo to je tudi tko kr neumnost:D
<alyosha> ker ni namenjen snifanju ampak hranjenju:D
<alyosha> samo nos ti sprži
<miha> :D
<miha> ja
<nafisa> kot da konzumiranje nasploh ni neumnost, ne?
<alyosha> jooj kko smo bli neumni:D
<alyosha> nafisa ni ne
<miha> ma kaj pa vem, zdj že par let nism tega... pa ne pogrešam.. otroci.. pazte nase :D
<alyosha> mi smo se meli praw super:D
<alyosha> ma seveda da ne več...to je blo aktulano
<alyosha> konec srednje Å¡ole
<alyosha> oziroma proti koncu:D
<nafisa> miha, govoriš, kot da si 50 let star
<alyosha> nafisa mimamo usi 22let ko ti:p
<alyosha> hahaha:p
<alyosha> :D
<upd> bolj začetek srednje šole :)
<miha> nafisa: skrbi me za vas..
<nafisa> nisem 22!
<alyosha> hehe upd ne ne na začetku pa še ne:D
<alyosha> 2. letnik se je začelo
<alyosha> Å¡vajsanje u ambasadi:D
<alyosha> jao jao
<upd> mja 2 letnik začetek ubistvu ja
<upd> v 1. so bili najprej cigareti pol pa jointi
<upd> pa naprej.. :)
<alyosha> praw se spomnem prvega xtc-ja.D
<alyosha> so ble zabavne ja
<alyosha> :D
<upd> :)
<nafisa> bom jst ostala pri cigaretah z mentolom ...
<upd> ma ne z mentolom fuj :)
<alyosha> lool
<nafisa> ni fuj
<alyosha> nafisa ti maš res ene čudne:po
<nafisa> vem, alyosha
<alyosha> zdj boš rekla da oxi kadiš na pipo zvečir:o
<alyosha> :D
<upd> oxi pa pol čokolešnik čez
<nafisa> oxi sploh ne vem, kaj je
<alyosha> kaj nič ne gledaš kaj miha nalepi
<alyosha> od novic
<alyosha> c c c
<nafisa> čokolešnika še nikol jedla nisem
<alyosha> sram te bodi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma jaaaa
<alyosha> ti si res čudna
<upd> :=)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> čokolešnik = hrana naše mladosti:D
<alyosha> dosti čokolešnika pa malo mleka:D tko da je ful gosto
<alyosha> pa med Å¡e umes al kaj takega
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> zdj bi ga jedu:d
<nafisa> ne smem mleka sploh!
<alyosha> sploh se nebom več pogovarjal s tabo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kaj naj berem članke iz dnevnika, če imajo pravopisne napake!
<nafisa> katastrofa!!!!!!!!
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> ti si tudi pravopisna napaka pa kaj::p
<nafisa> nisem pravopisna napaka!
<nafisa> brb ... stranke
<nafisa> evo me nazaj
<nafisa> a meni net ne dela ... al ste vi zaspali?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj čejo met stranke?
<alyosha> kje to delap?
<nafisa> aja, vsi iščejo napako v članku
<alyosha> u klubu?
<nafisa> ne, ne v klubu
<alyosha> kje pa?
<alyosha> dj Å¡e meni kako delo zrihtaj
<alyosha> jz sem brez
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sobe oddajam ...
<nafisa> ej, zate pa res nimam dela ...
<nafisa> sry
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> iščemo pa deklino, ki bi topless delala v klubu :D
<nafisa> tako da ... edino če imaš lepe polne joške ...
<nafisa> z napetimi bradavičkami
<nafisa> hahahah
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1642185 dogaja
<Pepelka> STA: V Beogradu blokiran promet, kolona policijskih vozil proti letališču
<nafisa> alyosha z lepimi joški ... z napetimi bradavičkami ... buahahaha ... fak ... kera slika je to v moji glavi zdaj :D
<alyosha> ha ha
<alyosha> :D
<miha> nafisa: strapon gor pa navali :D
<nafisa> nisem jst ljubiteljica straponov
<miha> rajš ti fašeš a
<miha> :D
<nafisa> a strapa? ne
<miha> pravga?
<nafisa> halo? probi 1x pravega pa boš vidu razliko!
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> miha bos probal
<alyosha> al ji verjameš:D
<miha> alyosha: ji bom rajš kr verjel
<nafisa> mojmu Å¡efu dogaja ... kaj so mu spet vturili ... mislem ...
<nafisa> mi piše v nemščini pa nemško sploh ne zna :D
<alyosha> se dela hudega:D
<alyosha> kao on zna
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> 10 samskih moških s podeželja išče svojo sorodno dušo iz mesta ...
<nafisa> jao, kaj si bodo Å¡e zmislili
<nafisa> http://www.tv3.si/o-tv3/sporocila-za-javnost/ljubezen_na_seniku_s_saso_lendero
<Pepelka> o tv3 - tv3
<miha> kaka neumnost da greš na tv :)
<nafisa> ja, vem
<miha> gostilna al pa nafisin klub..
<miha> :D
<nafisa> saj ni moj klub, no
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> klub kje je nafisa regular:p
<miha> :D
<nafisa> inventar :D
<nafisa> neettko prišu ... spet brat, kaj se dogaja :P
<miha> nafisa: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/seveda-gospod-policist-raje-bom-vaso-liziko-kot-svojo-cigareto/258802
<Pepelka> Seveda, gospod policist! Raje bom vašo liziko kot svojo cigareto! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> jao ...
<nafisa> no, jst se tega ne držim ...
<nafisa> kadim dons ko budalo :D
<alyosha> c c c
<nafisa> če sm pa dobila 2 škatle cigaret
<alyosha> nic sibam jaz
<alyosha> bbl
<miha> jst ne kadim cigaret. kadim tobak :)
<nafisa> Å¡e bolje ...
<nafisa> no, jst pa ko bom imela dost dnarja ... si bom kupla elektronsko cigareto
<miha> jst pa one obliže.. pol bom pa zasvojen tko da bom cel polepljen z njimi :D
<nafisa> saj elektronski čik je tekoči nikotin
<miha> mah
<nafisa> pa Å¡e vedno je cigaret v roki
<miha> tist NI cigaret
<nafisa> pa car zgledaš s tem
<kubanc> folk a se da ksneje nasnet slovenski pack za ubuntu 10.04?
<nafisa> saj samo jezik spremeniš?
<nafisa> a ni tko?
<kubanc> aja tocno
<kubanc> pozabil :D
<nafisa> niso to winsi, mona
<kubanc> ej, a swap se da primarni ali sekundarni razdelek?
<nafisa> don't ask me :D
<kubanc> but i did :P
<matijja> swap je swap
<matijja> lahko maš enga, al pa več, jih bo sistem sam zaznal pa prklopu
<nafisa> mmm, brokoli
<nafisa> kubanc, brokoli si dej pol za ozadje :D
<nafisa> al  pa brstični ohrovt
<kubanc> je vezda
<kubanc> da se zastrupim :P
<nafisa> =???
<nafisa> saj lahko tud grah, no
<nafisa> sam da niso bio Å¡panske kumare
<upd> http://chzsomuchpun.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/a9d31047-dee0-4e94-8355-011dfa13c6e5.jpg :/
<nafisa> ok, ne Å¡tekam
<kubanc> folk, kako se pride v boot loader menu
<kubanc> ce se mi noce prkazat
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot
<Pepelka> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<miha> If the menu is not normally displayed during boot, hold down the SHIFT key as the computer attempts to boot to display the GRUB 2 menu.
<matijja> poglej v /boot/grub/menu.lst pa si poštimaj kar rabiš
<kubanc> shift treba drzat
<kubanc> ma samo password od uporabnika sm mogu spremenit
<kubanc> kr ne vem kva tocno sm pr instalaciji vpisal
<nafisa> kak si ti raztresen človek
<kubanc> OZ. A JE MOZNO DA BI BIL V VNOSNIH POLJIH ZA GESLO BUG, IN TI NAMESTO Z-JA VZAME Y
<kubanc> to je seveda pri slovenski instalaciji
<kubanc> pr angleski se mi ni se nikol zgodlo
<kubanc> nafisa, trenutno delam 3 stvari na enkrat, tko da...
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> ja, nisi ženska
<nafisa> sprijazni se
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> multitasking ti ne gre najbolje
<nafisa> ni tak, ko me, ko kuhamo, se pogovarjamo po telefonu ... pišemo sms fantu pa zraven še po kompu pišemo
<kubanc> aja uf, to so pa zajevana opravila :P
<kubanc> jst trenutno rihtam 2 racunalnika pa zraven diplomsko pisem :P
<nafisa> kak lahko zraven diplomsko pišeš*
<kubanc> ja velko mizo mam
<nafisa> veš, kak je težko tipkat z enim, pisat sms pa govorit z enim hkrati?
<kubanc> gor 2 racunalnika
<kubanc> enga mam pa se v drugi sobi
<kubanc> ga testiram...
<nafisa> moj kolega utihne na telefonu, če samo po kompu zraven neki bere
<kubanc> ja zato ker se posveča človeku ki je na drugi strani...
<kubanc> in ne besedilu :P
<nafisa> ne ... posvečal se je besedilu ... mene pa sploh ni poslušal
<nafisa> grem Å¡tevce popisat ... brb
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> zakaj ženske zmorejevo več hkrati ?
<Sky[x]> ker se morjo hkrati zadovoljevat zgoraj in spodaj in od tukej tud praksa ženkse zmorejo hkrati več ..
<nafisa> jao, Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> menep a tale ram mal bega :>
<Sky[x]> Wired: 1.9 GB, Active 913MB, Inactive 1.12GB. Free 100MB ?
<Sky[x]> a ni inactive kao free ?
<nafisa> http://www.finance.si/forumi/index.php?m=1200592&single
<Pepelka> Finance.si Forum: 1200592
<napsy> Sky[x]: s kerim ukazom to gledas?
<Sky[x]> finance ponavad miha pasta :)
<Sky[x]> napsy: en widget mam :>
<nafisa> ja, ok ... zdaj sem jst pastala
<napsy> aja
<napsy> verjetno je tist cached
<LorD_DDooM> inactive je cache
<LorD_DDooM> basicaly je to free ram
<Sky[x]> aha to bi blo pa smiselno pol ja
<LorD_DDooM> ki ga je sistem uporabil za programe
<Sky[x]> x86 win sem naložu v viretualca :>
<Sky[x]> a bi kej hitrje delal Å¡e bi dal 64bit ?
<Sky[x]> če*
<napsy> pomoje ne, sam vec rama ti bi pokurl
<Sky[x]> pomojetud nebi blo bistvene razlike no
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/slovenija/1042447602
<Pepelka> Neposredni prenos Dnevnikove okrogle mize: Pokojninska reforma. Že, že ... | Dnevnik
<zgaga> ali ima EDUROAM geslo?
<andrejz> @zgaga: ja
<zgaga> ali si sam dolocis geslo ob registracji, ali ti dajo ze neko geslo?
<nafisa> hehe, dejansko je nick zgaga :D hehe
<zgaga> sprasujem za sestro, ki je v studentskem pa neki sprasuje za geslo, prej je delal ql
<andrejz> ja jaz sem si izbral geslo
<nafisa> eduroam dobiš ti geslo
<nafisa> ko greš se prijavit za net
<Sky[x]> v študentskem domu itak dobiš user pa pass :)
<nafisa> ti dalo uporabniško ...
<Sky[x]> pa securew2 morš met
<Sky[x]> pa vista ful rada jebe :)
<miha> !google eduroam.si
<Pepelka> Eduroam http://www.eduroam.si/
<nafisa> pa neke nastavitve je kdaj treba Å¡e uredit v kompu ...
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> pa za linux rabš še certifikat :D
<miha> ja, za vse rabiš certifikat. sam eduroam.si/arnes ponujajo securew2 skupaj s certifikatom
<miha> za win luzerje ko tega ne bi znali..
<nafisa> ja, in "admini" v študentih ne znajo naštelat na linuxe tega :D
<miha> ti znaš ane nafisa
<kubanc> nafisa, says who?
<nafisa> ej, lej ... jst sem ga prosila, če mi nastavi v linuxih ... pa ni znal sploh
<nafisa> miha, so navodila tam, kako naštelat ...
<miha> :)
<nafisa> samo jst sem takrat mela en drug problem
<nafisa> mi mrežne nikakor ni hotlo prepoznat
<nafisa> 135 kilo mi uploada ... pa ne vem, če je to ok al ni :S
<miha> odvisn kje si
<miha> na ADSL je še tolk nemogoče :D
<nafisa> no ... že bolje ... 150
<nafisa> samo transmission pol procesorja pobira ...
<andrejz> netbook?
<nafisa> aja, kako se v transmission-u naredi torrent?
<nafisa> ja, andrejz
<nafisa> saj drugega nimam
<andrejz> navadi se :)
<nafisa> a kdo ve?
<Sky[x]> nafisa: sej maš GUI
<nafisa> jst bi na partis en torrent dala ... pa ne vem, kako se ga ustvari v tem transmišnu
<Sky[x]> make torrent al kva je že
<Sky[x]> še prek web GUI ga maš
<nafisa> no, bom pregledala ...
<nafisa> The daemon doesn't have the ability to create torrents but the 2.10+ source came with command line utilities to create and modify torrents.
<nafisa> ah, gremo to delat na roke
<nafisa> sam da najdem, kako se to nrdi
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20067593-266.html
<Pepelka> WHO: Cell phones may cause cancer | Signal Strength - CNET News
<nafisa> ja ja ja ... dobr ... ravno po poročilih tole blo
<upd> omg flashnews
<upd> :)
<upd> hitr
<upd> eno resize funkcijo za slike
<upd> !g ubuntu resize image
<Pepelka> nautilus-image-converter : quickly resize or ... - Ubuntu Tutorials http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/17/nautilus-image-converter-quickly-resize-or-rotate-images-within-nautilus/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kaj bi bilo tole narobe
<kubanc> http://img402.imageshack.us/i/20110531194717.jpg/
<Pepelka> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<kubanc> a so to napake za disk?
<nafisa> evo ... nove slikice naložene na FB :))
<kubanc> a je kdo seznanjen z tem errorjem: ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<kubanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615456/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<napsy> ker disk pa mas
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> a lshw bo pokazal?
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<napsy> mogoce
<kubanc> bom zdele pogledal
<kubanc> napsy, hitachi disk je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: "Å¡tekanje" .mkv datotek BluRay  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4975/new/posts/
<napsy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/550559
<Pepelka> Bug #550559 in Ubuntu: “hdd problems, failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED”
<napsy> tu majo eni enak problem z hitachi
<kubanc> lahko da je problem z AHCI
<kubanc> sm dal zdej na IDE
<kubanc> da vidm
<Sky[x]> na ide dela vse :)
<nafisa> aaa, ženskam so za psm dajali prozac :D
<Sky[x]> napsy: kako ti primerjaš pri SVNju recimo raznične verzije enga fajla če to delaš prek konzole ? :D
<napsy> hm nevem poskusu z svn diff
<Sky[x]> hehe
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a more OS/skripta vikat uporabnika?
<nafisa> updjko :*
<upd> CrazyLemon;
<upd> nafisa; :*
<upd> CrazyLemon; privat
<upd> rabi kdo male mucke ?
<nafisa> js bi jih mela fuuulll, če bi mela keš za futr
<upd> :)
<nafisa> si že povedu, da nič muckov zame
<upd> ja če v kleti živiš
<upd> maček rabi travo
<upd> drevesa
<upd> ne pa beton
<upd> :S
<upd> bogdanov; midva en posel narediva, ti prodajaš pc-je pa daš še majhnega mačka zravn pa men 10% zaslužka :)
<upd> Ta račun je bil ukinjen(Leecher!).
<upd>  Hvala za razumevanje,
<upd> aaaa blink zabit
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> Å¡lika pac :P
<andrejz> kva mački tud travo kadijo al kaj ?
<andrejz> :P
<nafisa> men se pa blink sploh ni hotu registrirat!
<upd> ne miške lovijo po travi :)
<nafisa> voluharje tam lovijo, upd
<upd> nafisa; men se tud noče
<upd> voluharje :)
<nafisa> zato imam pa partis rada ... dokler bo razmerje nad 3
<upd> mja sam na blinku je več stvari
<nafisa> bi verjela ...
<nafisa> sam kaj naj, če me noče registrirat
<upd> mene tud ne, ker piše da je ip v uporabi, retardi ne vejo da je lahko več userjov na en ip.
<nafisa> men pa nič takega
<nafisa> samo napiše, da naj preverim mail za validacijski link
<nafisa> pa nikoli ne dobim
<kubanc> folk, kako se ze nasneme dodatne driverje za ubuntu
<kubanc> build-essentials
<kubanc> al kva je ze?
<upd> da
<upd> build-essential
<andrejz> ne
<andrejz> restricted-extras so
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<skrlec> a mi lahko kdo pomaga z tole instalacijo
<CrazyLemon> povej kaj te matra
<skrlec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615476/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sasa84> Limun <3
<skrlec> 2> In Makefile
<skrlec> oz. sploh ne najdem DPB_RT2860_Linux_STA_x.x.x.x.tgz
<CrazyLemon> jah s kje si dobu tale readme :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 </3
<sasa84> :(
<skrlec> mam pa tole wireless kartico
<skrlec> RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<skrlec> CrazyLemon, http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<Pepelka> Ralink corp.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekV5THpFM0wyUnZkMjVzYjJGa09URTJORFF5TWpreU9TNTZhWEE5UFQweU1ERXdYekV5TVRkZlVsUXpNRGt3WDB4cGJuVjRVMVJCWDFZeUxqUXVNQzQwWDFkcFJtbENWRU52YldKdlgwUlFUdz09Qw%3D%3D
<Pepelka> ralink software end user license agreement
<CrazyLemon> sj si mel tam link
<CrazyLemon> za rt3090
<skrlec> ja sem snel dol zip file
<skrlec> samo navodila so pa taka
<miha> http://www.finance.si/314002/Tar%E8e-hekerjev-tudi-komitenti-slovenskih-bank
<Pepelka> Tar�e hekerjev tudi komitenti slovenskih bank - Finance.si
<CrazyLemon> no zdej razširi vsebino nekam
<CrazyLemon> pejt v mapo
<CrazyLemon> odpri makefile
<CrazyLemon> pa maš točko 2.
<upd> aj slovenc hekal bosanc mu pa kavo kuhal :P
<skrlec> sej te nastavitve lahko tud pustim na default...
<CrazyLemon> skrlec sj ubistvu je vse že naštimano kok vidim
<skrlec> define the linux kernel source include file path LINUX_SRC
<upd> ne vem če ima ubuntu LINUX_SRC sploh 0.o
<skrlec> v bistvu grem jst kr na 4 odstavek
<skrlec> naredim make
<skrlec> al kdo drug ve kva treba nardit?
<CrazyLemon> si naredu make??
<skrlec> delam zdele
<skrlec> vse sm pustu tko kot je nastimano
<CrazyLemon> pa kok tebi da napišeš m a k e :D
<CrazyLemon> +rabi
<skrlec> hja
<skrlec> dolgo dolgo
<skrlec> sm se neki bral vmes
<skrlec> :P
<skrlec> make: *** [LINUX] Error 1
<skrlec> cp: cannot create regular file `/tftpboot': Permission denied
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga bi rabu /tftpboot
<skrlec> kot zgleda bo treba sudo make
<skrlec> al kako
<skrlec> ...
<CrazyLemon> sudo bi rešu ta problem ja
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem  zakaj za vraga driver za wireless kartico potrebuje /tftpboot
<skrlec> sm zdele pognal sudo make
<skrlec> tko da..
<CrazyLemon> wii pokuru sm 1986 kalorij
<CrazyLemon> <3
<skrlec> cp -f /home/skrlec/Prenosi/20101216_RT3090_LinuxSTA_V2.4.0.4_WiFiBTCombo_DPO/os/linux/rt3090sta.ko /tftpboot
<skrlec> je ratalo
<skrlec> CrazyLemon, 6> load driver
<skrlec> a to samo v te datoteko notr vpisem
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> piše ti kako loadaš
<CrazyLemon> /sbin/insmod rt2860sta.o
<CrazyLemon> oz ne
<skrlec> a to je potem ukaz: insmod rt2860sta.o
<CrazyLemon> /sbin/insmod rt2860sta.ko
<CrazyLemon> tole je tapravo
<CrazyLemon> .ko
<CrazyLemon> in sudo boš rabu
<skrlec> insmod: can't read 'rt2860sta.ko': No such file or directory
<skrlec> pa smo tam
<skrlec> :D
<CrazyLemon> ls -l rt*
<skrlec> ls: cannot access rt*: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> ls -l
<CrazyLemon> ls -l | grep rt
<CrazyLemon> tadrugi
<skrlec> nic
<skrlec> ce grem v sbin je neki
<zdobersek> skrlec, a si instaliru?
<skrlec> samo nc od tega rt2860
<zdobersek> pognal 'make install'?
<zdobersek> sudo make install, no.
<skrlec> hja tm pise samo make
<bogdanov> ooo
<zdobersek> probej 'modprobe rt2860sta.ko'
<zdobersek> al pa 'modprobe rt2860sta'
<skrlec> zdej sm dal tud make install
<skrlec> pa isto pise
<skrlec> insmod: can't read 'rt2860sta.ko': No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kateri dan je danes :>
<zdobersek> ce si instaliral v defaul direktorije (/usr pa to), potem bi modprobe komanda morala delovat.
<skrlec> FATAL: Module rt2860sta.ko not found.
<skrlec> ja cak mal, kam pa morm jst v usr to isntalirat?
<bogdanov> crazy?
<bogdanov> :D
<zdobersek> skrlec, kamor hoce po defaultu
<zdobersek> sam da odzipam pa pogledam, kaj se sploh lahko dela ...
<skrlec> ja k to ne naredi make ukaz pa make install
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne veš kateri dan je danes? :>
<skrlec> al bi mogu jst se prej daat ukaz ./configure
<skrlec> ?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pri makefile je logično zaporedje ./configure;make;make install
<CrazyLemon> sam kle ne piše tega
<skrlec> ja tle pise samo make
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov danes je torek
<bogdanov> i?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> in kaj sm js reku da se bo zgodilo v torek? :>
<bogdanov> mladic?
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<skrlec> sam tale LINUX_SRC mene matra
<skrlec> LINUX_SRC = /home/peter/ap_soc/SDK_3_3_0_0/RT288x_SDK/source/linux-2.6.21.x
<CrazyLemon> a obstaja ap_soc ?
<skrlec> al jst nimam home mape peter
<CrazyLemon> no pol pust to..to je od petra
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> banjaluka
<bogdanov> protestira
<bogdanov> haha
<skrlec> ja lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nisem..zdej sm pršu domov
<skrlec> :D
<CrazyLemon> in se mi nič ne da
<bogdanov> najjaci
<bogdanov> general
<bogdanov> je biu se americani so rekl
<bogdanov> taktika itd
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> skrlec
<bogdanov> sudo rm -rf /*
<bogdanov> tibo namestil
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> jebemti xchat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..to dela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> zakvas
<bogdanov> odbenu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> drugič boš bil bannan cel dan :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> k bom jst
<bogdanov> ceu dan
<bogdanov> benan
<CrazyLemon> pa ne reci da ti nisem lepo reku :)
<bogdanov> bos ti ves
<bogdanov> kaj
<bogdanov> ;)
<zdobersek> jo jo CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> dej mi neki pojasn
<CrazyLemon> mah kje si mene najdu
<CrazyLemon> ne vem js
<CrazyLemon> res ne vem
<zdobersek> kok sm lahko za dodatnih 12 evrov interneta nabil, ce se (po tvoje) sploh ne da presec 100MB?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah tko da si klical na 090
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<zdobersek> nikol.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> danes je 31.maj right ?
<zdobersek> ya.
<CrazyLemon> no ti zdej js povem mojo porabo
<zdobersek> 21. maja so mi ze posilal, da sem na 90%
<CrazyLemon> pa mam sinhronizacijo kontaktov, koledarja, mailov
<CrazyLemon> pa mam twitterjev widget k se vsake tok časa refresha
<CrazyLemon> pa mam vreme k se vsake tok časas refresha
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/nokias-elop-android-is-killing-us-in-china-europe/49665
<Pepelka> Nokia's Elop: Android is killing us in China, Europe | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da ne updejtam aplikacij prek edge-a
<CrazyLemon> ampak vedno prek wlana
<zdobersek> Microsoft's Elop ubistvu.
<zdobersek> JA NO
<zdobersek> KAK POTEM
<zdobersek> eh.
<CrazyLemon> aja zdobersek pa ko kolesarim se delno zdownloada gmaps :)
<CrazyLemon> in poraba je 48MB
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> Prevec si doma.
<CrazyLemon> sj je tudi na faxu wi-fi
<zdobersek> AFAIK Nokie v US of A sploh ni (v nekih izrednih stevilkah), je tak?
<CrazyLemon> nokia ma povsod izredne Å¡tevilke
<CrazyLemon> sam ne med smartphonei :D
<zdobersek> a te ni strah sevanja? :/
<zdobersek> http://money.cnn.com/2010/09/16/technology/nokia/index.htm
<Pepelka> Why Nokia can't crack the U.S. market  - Sep. 16, 2010
<zdobersek> 'Nokia phones make up just 7.8% of the U.S. handset market, according to comScore, far behind leaders Samsung, LG and Motorola.'
<zdobersek> Tko da ubistvu jim ne gre neki ohinsplohdobr.
<CrazyLemon> lg da ma tok?
<CrazyLemon> tist kuki zgleda uspešn
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js neki kalorij pridobit
<CrazyLemon> (kokakola tajm)
<zdobersek> V pheezdi so.
<zdobersek> Zadn cajt, da zacnejo svoje mobitele talat v subsaharski Afriki.
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> nokia se je pač odločla da ne gre na android..in bo kmalu mogla reč baj baj
<miha> ma, naj ga nehajo srat. naj dajo symbian lepo kot navadne pocen telefone, za stare mame in ate
<miha> ane CrazyLemon  :D
<CrazyLemon> sj majo take telefone
<CrazyLemon> pa tist OVI maps
<CrazyLemon> OVI bullshit maps
<miha> :)
<miha> sam zanimivo rajš dobijo fiksn keš od m$ kot da bi prodajal telefone
<miha> nova strategija :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<miha> dobl subvencije za winphone 7.. ki se nikol ne bo prijel :D
<CrazyLemon> m$ pa dobi keš od androida
<CrazyLemon> narobe svet
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> ja :D
<miha> a je že M$ office za droide?
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> naah :D
<miha> kr na kakem gallaxy tabu al kej
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<miha> to sploh ne bi blo slabo
<miha> ;D
<CrazyLemon> sj sploh ne vidim pointa v teh appih
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 gudbaj bi gud! :D
<CrazyLemon> miha za tablice maš tist quickoffice pa gdocs :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/microsoft-will-it-be-too-late-to-tablet-party-not-with-office-optimized-device/49580 tole je blo včeri
<Pepelka> Microsoft: Will it be too late to tablet party? Not with Office optimized device | ZDNet
<miha> sam hudič ko je vse tolk vezano na winse
<miha> če bi spravl to na ipad pa android tablice
<miha> bi mel stabiln prihodek Å¡e dolga leta
<CrazyLemon> miha noben ne bo tega kupoval
<miha> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> da dajo ceno 50€ za en fcking office za tablete
<CrazyLemon> as nor
<Sky[x]> ej že kdo mel probleme da se mu ubuntu ni hotel povezat na wireless share p2p povezavo ?
<CrazyLemon> gdocs je free
<zdobersek> Microsoft bo preskocu tablets pa su na tables
<Sky[x]> samo če je brez gesla se poveže drugače pa ne
<zdobersek> !g microsoft surface
<Pepelka> Welcome to Surface - Microsoft http://www.microsoft.com/surface/
<CrazyLemon> kaj je wireless share p2p povezava?
<Sky[x]> ko daš v windowsih da sheraš povezavo preko wireless
<Sky[x]> prkloplen si na kabl pa prek wi-fi sheraš naprej
<zdobersek> Rad bi jedu na BSOD.
<zdobersek> Al pa strudl zviju.
<CrazyLemon> jah kaj pa vem..mogoče ubuntu ne mara ad-hoc povezave
<CrazyLemon> android je ne :D
<miha> zdobersek: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KESyoPHt2kw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Kruh hočem rezat&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> nč...grem se js probat stuširat...sam težka bo
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> kako vidim u terminalu če mi bere use rame?
<alyosha> oz. kolko rama kao mam?
<upd> cowsay "KolkoRamaImam"
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo tko če kdo veiz glave ki se mi ne da iskat zdj
<alyosha> bom ju3 čene:D
<upd> ne vem
<upd> top
<upd> al pa
<upd> free
<upd> hm je Å¡e kj
<Sky[x]> dmesg
<Sky[x]> top
<Sky[x]> ntop
<Sky[x]> od kar sem na bsd sam še za terminal žvim :D
<upd> ma
<upd> free je ql
<upd> :P
<upd> Sky[x]; sj to je ql
<alyosha> nice nice
<upd> tko usaj veš ne pa gui
<alyosha> top reši use:D
<Sky[x]> top -C
<Sky[x]> al -U
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=25770
<Pepelka> V Belfastu proslavili 100. obletnico splavitve Titanica | Politikis
<upd> a ma kdo kakšno stran al neki serivce al neki program
<upd> da pobira rss
<upd> pa pokaže novice
<upd> k se mi ne da skakat več po vseh straneh
<miha> google reader ?
<miha> sicer pa http://triton.gfd.si/novice/ :)
<Pepelka> #novice
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kjes debeli
<CrazyLemon> upd igoogle ftw :)
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kwa je mudel
<bogdanov> eo nista
<upd> ma ta igoogle je za en k
<CrazyLemon> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011060105651201
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: VIDEO: 101 meter poleta dovolj za nov svetovni rekord
<CrazyLemon> ker car
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon pokes sasa84 with oslič
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG1TaKb3okQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;ASUS Padfone mockup hands-on&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov evo..tole si kup
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> taj tak
<bogdanov> k ti
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tip je car tko da samo psst
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cej pa ta car sm pa jst
<bogdanov> hrvat
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi bil car
<bogdanov> http://nogomania.com/Slovenski-Nogomet/Ekipa/Triglav/Novica/Subic-Kandidiram-za-predsednika-NZS.aspx
<Pepelka> Å ubic: Kandidiram za predsednika NZS! - Novica - Nogomania
<CrazyLemon> potuješ po svetu
<bogdanov> kva se ta gre
<bogdanov> ga nam jutr
<CrazyLemon> pišeš o telefonih in tablicah
<bogdanov> pocakov s podkapo
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> potuj an
<CrazyLemon> ma če mi mama ne pusti :((
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> morm ji jst
<bogdanov> rect
<bogdanov> :P
 * sasa84 pokes CrazyLemon z orjaškim lignjem
 * CrazyLemon ga vrže na žar in pripravi tržaško
 * sasa84 se sprašuje, če je povabljena...
<bogdanov> offtopic!!!
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> nč, pančat grem zdej
<sasa84> pridkani bodte
<sasa84> ti Å¡e posebej bogdanov
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> ;)
<bogdanov> enako mwa ;)
<bogdanov> sve mi tvoje
<bogdanov> nedostaje
<bogdanov> vrati se
<bogdanov> milo moje
<bogdanov> hah
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> tako je mala ko ljubi srbin :P
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ostan Å¡e mal
<CrazyLemon> ker bl k bosta pocukrana manj se mi bo spal
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> moj je
<bogdanov> pocukran
<bogdanov> avs lizu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..liži si ga sam
<CrazyLemon> al pa pokliči nafiso :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kva se delas zj
<bogdanov> nam pvt
<bogdanov> kopiru
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, midva z bogdanov mava pač svoje momente...spel se :P
<bogdanov> tocn tko
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ne bit lubusumn!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah sj prav da mata
<CrazyLemon> js spodbujam vajine pocukrane momente
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> kaj jst???
<nafisa> kaj mene poklicat?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti..kaj te ne bi smel bogdanov poklicat al kaj
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxJ3CQbSen4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Crni - Sad moj zivot ime nema NOVO spot 2010&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ne vem, o čem ste se pogovarjal
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, :*
<sasa84> papa nafi ;)
<nafisa> papa, saška :*
<bogdanov> sasa84 :* nocko
<bogdanov> Je Fusion AMD-jeva sekira v medu?
<bogdanov> AMD sev pokakov
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> amd je že prodal 5mio fusionov
<bogdanov> hahah
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> in jih sploh ne morejo izdelat tok kok jih proizvajalci želijo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> naus me prepricu!
<bogdanov> ve se kdoje glavni
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sej te niti ne mislim prepričat
<CrazyLemon> js ti govorim dejstva
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..ti fusioni so za netbooke
<bogdanov> SB FTW!
<CrazyLemon> in ne laptope/pcje
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kao
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, sama dejstva so te vedno ;)
<bogdanov> usakdanje
<bogdanov> neki
<bogdanov> jajca
<bogdanov> uglavnm
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> toga
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jah sej so..sam bulldozer pride pol ..enkrat konc poletja
<bogdanov> atom
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> tist bo šele beštja
<nafisa> bogdanov, kaj bi js neki naj lizala?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah tak sm..full of facts :D
<nafisa> nisem poštekala
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> ask
<bogdanov> my
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ask your what?
<CrazyLemon> his čuna
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> chuna even :D
<nafisa> kwa je čuna?
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> pa unknown
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> js pa nimam nč za gledat
<CrazyLemon> in mi je dougčas
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> gadno
<bogdanov> vem koj to!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> jebeno ane :S
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pojdi ven in glej zvezde
<bogdanov> stej
<bogdanov> zvezde
<bogdanov> k bos prestel
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nism js tko kot ti na mumilih in mi je zabavno gledat zvezde
<bogdanov> prid
<bogdanov> nazaj
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> +da -in
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> as res
<bogdanov> na
<bogdanov> mumilih
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> pa nisem!
<bogdanov> pridna
<bogdanov> :*
<nafisa> :$
<bogdanov> nimam
<bogdanov> dolarjov
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> EURE SAM
 * nafisa dobila lupčka :$
<nafisa> :$ pomeni blush, bogdanov
<nafisa> rdeča lička pa to
<bogdanov> ok sm ze kj druzga mislu das
<bogdanov> kes...
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> ma kaki keš?
<nafisa> kje ga pa naj dobim?
<bogdanov> pare
<bogdanov> nisu problem
<bogdanov> para nema
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> haha
<bogdanov> moj kolega mi je povedal, da je boljše imeti linux kot windowse. naj nebi bilo veliko virusov.
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kasne ma folk
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> jutr pa nova pošiljka
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> kasna
<nafisa> bolj majhna ... ma ok
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> saj si uprašu, kakšna?
<nafisa> pa sem odgovorila
<bogdanov> ja
 * CrazyLemon pošlje anonimni mail na info@policija.si     subject: Mojca dila mumila @ LU
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> majmun
<nafisa> latex niso mumila
<CrazyLemon> mhmmmm
<nafisa> pa roza ledr še iščem
<Sky[x]> moj kelaga je reku da je čas za akcijo :D
<nafisa> kaj je kelaga?
<nafisa> ajaaaa ... tvoj kolega?
<nafisa> tanarbolš prjatu?
<nafisa> k je vedno s tabo?
<nafisa> a se bosta Å¡la rokomet?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> bbl
<bogdanov> UNKNOWN
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> :}
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mudel
<CrazyLemon> a si mel zagovor OS?
<uni4dfx> v petek mam
<uni4dfx> why
<CrazyLemon> prašam :)
<uni4dfx> ti?
<CrazyLemon> danes (no včeraj) mel
<uni4dfx> in si se zdilov za vse točke
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mi ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> tam k piše ena naloga
<CrazyLemon> je da ti preveri da ti dela tudi če podaš 05 recimo oblika meseca/dneva
<CrazyLemon> pa je men to čist normalno funkcioniralo
<CrazyLemon> pa mi niso upošteval
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je še bl zanimivo? :)
<uni4dfx> da so nesposobni?
<CrazyLemon> sošolki sm naredu nalogo..pa je dobila 5 pik več kot js
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> haha
<CrazyLemon> tko da je ona dobila na koncu 22..js pa 17 :D
<nafisa> oj, uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> ja en sošolc je isto dubu 22
<uni4dfx> k nima pojma o tem
<uni4dfx> sup nafisa
<CrazyLemon> tell me about it..en sošolc dobu 25..pa nism sploh mislu da bo naredu
<nafisa> tiha  voda bregove dere
<uni4dfx> to so oni mal na random razdelil k ne znajo drgač
<uni4dfx> pomoje so ugotovil da jim tester ne dela
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če pa je vse naloge en sam asistent popravljal :)
<uni4dfx> pol so pa kr na random dodeljeval :D
<uni4dfx> kter to
<CrazyLemon> (batagelj al kaj je)
<nafisa> ja, batagelj je en
<uni4dfx> a ta pizda nesposobna
<nafisa> nam je tud un pregledoval
<CrazyLemon> in ta bo tudi vse zagovore ocenjeval
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> pri eni nalogi mi je dal 99 %
<nafisa> in tist en procent me je pol domačih nalog stal!
<nafisa> jobomumajko
<uni4dfx> ma naj gre u ...
<uni4dfx> fak men se tok ne da Å¡e na izpite :D
<uni4dfx> zakaj morjo bit že tok kmal
<nafisa> jst ne vem, kako naj OP nrdim :D hehe
<nafisa> ne rata mi
<nafisa> pridem na izpit pa nimam pojma
<nafisa> prej pa mi delajo programi
<uni4dfx> ma OP je đabe :D
<CrazyLemon> sej na izpitu OS je sam ena programerska
<uni4dfx> zakaj sm js vzel Testiranje in Kakovost
<nafisa> ja, zate :)
<CrazyLemon> tista teorija je fcked up
<nafisa> OP, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx izpit TiK je pis of kejk
<uni4dfx> kako veš
<CrazyLemon> sam tist je hudič...seminarska
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> crap
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a mate Mraza ? če ja pol je pis of kejk
<uni4dfx> ne
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa
<CrazyLemon> rožanca mate
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> kr neki je cel predmet
<CrazyLemon> pol ne bo lih pis of kejk :D
<uni4dfx> še zmer ne vem o čem se gre
<CrazyLemon> men je kr kul..verjetno zaradi Mraza
<CrazyLemon> ampak vaje so pa kr neki
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> nevem nism biu skor nikol :D
<CrazyLemon> nanos.fri.uni-lj.si/tik/
<CrazyLemon> tik
<CrazyLemon> vaje
<uni4dfx> ja to sranje
<uni4dfx> Å¡e zmer nism izpolnu lol :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš za izpolnit? :D
<uni4dfx> un testlink
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/vroce-zgodbice/zadet-od-ugodja-v-dezeli-prvakov-214859/clanek
<Pepelka> Zadet od ugodja v deželi prvakov - članek | Vroče zgodbice | Zurnal24.si
<CrazyLemon> ah
<CrazyLemon> saks
<uni4dfx> what the fuck
<CrazyLemon> pa hudson tudi
<uni4dfx> ja hudson *bruh*
<nafisa> !g youtube naj te nosi pivo
<Pepelka> YouTube - Siddharta & Dan D - Male Roke / Voda (live) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQQh19FlXjM
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eTMDkbS0fc
<nafisa> ah
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;World First BMX Triple Backflip - Jed Mildon May 28, 2011&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> tale pa je car
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, Hudson je boring work?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mah..kr neki moraš klikat
<CrazyLemon> sj si nism zapomnu
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> great
<CrazyLemon> ker je blo "kliknite to kliknite to vpišite to ja zdej pa kliknite to"
<CrazyLemon> like..gtfo
<CrazyLemon> sj sm ga prosu da napiše pdf
<CrazyLemon> pa ga Å¡e ni objavu
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-01
<uni4dfx> lol :)
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PWqBhxbYQo&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Lady Gaga - Poker Face (Hardstyle Remix)&#x202c;&rlm;
<Sky[x]> napsy me kliče
<Sky[x]> jebač se ga napije pol me pa kliče
<Sky[x]> neb me on prej povabu :D hehe
<Sky[x]> sam komp zamenam brb
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY8X7-YRL9o
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Why You Shouldn&#39;t Take Your Chat Room on a Date&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> loooool
<uni4dfx> js sm pa nazaj na Ubuntu Lucid T_T
<urban_> evo me
<urban_> a me lohk en whoisa pa pove kasn host mam ?
<CrazyLemon> v6
<CrazyLemon> oz ne
<CrazyLemon> zdj maš v4
<CrazyLemon> telemach
<CrazyLemon> sj ..a se ne znaš sam whoisat :D
<urban_> znam sam ti sam sebe itak normalno vids
<urban_> od ostalih pap onavad ne vids IPja
<urban_> xchat usam po tanovem :D
<nafisa> grem jst v pekarno ...
<nafisa> mejte se
<urban_> nafisa kero ?
<urban_> dej se men neki prnes za jest :D
<nafisa> celovško domačo pekarno in slaščičarno
<nafisa> če te že zanima
<urban_> aja
<nafisa> kes pa ti?
<urban_> vič
<nafisa> daleč :)
<nafisa> za peš
<nafisa> jst mam do pekarne par minutk
<nafisa> ajde ... bbl
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<urban_> 60m mam do pekarne :D
<urban_> metrov..
<nafisa> jst tud :P
<urban_> crazy kok pik si dobil za operaijske ?
<uni4dfx> 17
<CrazyLemon> no ubistvu 39
<CrazyLemon> 17 mojih pa 22 od sošolke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<urban_> hehe
<urban_> unmu k sem jst delov je pozabu spremenit pot do wtmp fajla in je dobu 0 pik jao
<CrazyLemon> jah tko je to..tudi sošolka bi pozabla če ji ne bi 10x ponovil :)
<CrazyLemon> pač če ne veš kaj program dela ne veš niti kaj moraš spremenit
<urban_> jp
<urban_> kurc tale listing directorz mi dela skor 10s to ni normalno
<urban_> nv a mam net tok zabasan al je program v pizdi al je server
<uni4dfx> Being alive has a 100% chance of death. :P
<nafisa> sred noči gužva v pekarni ... ne me jebat
 * nafisa is back (gone 00:21:53)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyMkKdXoukw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Camo & Krooked - All Fall Down (ft. Shaz Sparks) (Club Mix)&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> tadrugi komentar rox
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> a ni škoda da niso dubstep že prej pogruntal :D
<uni4dfx> to je prov mankal
<CrazyLemon> depends
<CrazyLemon> eni komadi so like..identični
<CrazyLemon> drugi npr. tale
<CrazyLemon> je pa kr kul
<CrazyLemon> ah ne..tist je dnb :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, http://soundcloud.com/ibenjidub/ibenji-boneless-free
<Pepelka> IBenji - Boneless(Free) Download link added by IBenji on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<uni4dfx> ta komad je men tok zakon :D
<CrazyLemon> yt please :D
<uni4dfx> matr si zbirčn
<uni4dfx> oboje je jeben flash :D
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpksyojwqzE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Minecraft - Acid trip shader mod&#x202c;&rlm;
<uni4dfx> tle je ta komad zravn
<CrazyLemon> jah pri yt lahk lajkam pa dodam med priljubljene :D
<urban_> swasta
<urban_> sam v unmu pogramu tolk pocas dela ...
<CrazyLemon> hm..kaj pa vem..ni mi bog ve kaj :)
<uni4dfx> preveč na easy zate? :P
<CrazyLemon> ma začetek je pure jazz
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ..no ja..nč spešl
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> bah ti nimaš okusa! :D
<urban_> cyberduck za ftp ni vredu sem su nazaj na filezillo
<CrazyLemon> i'm tasteless..kaj naj :(
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/B-YzTGTmc_w      tole je recimo po mojem okusu :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Sander van Doorn feat. Carol Lee  &#39;Love Is Darkness&#39; The Official Video&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5bYDhZBFLA
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Benny Benassi - Satisfaction&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> lačn :S
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, v pekarno pejd
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> lahko ti pa eno tako dobro pico prek chata pošljem :P
<CrazyLemon> najbližja pekarna je cca. 5min vožnje z avtom
<CrazyLemon> o bijač..pico si vzela?
<nafisa> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e ta pekarna dvomim da je odprta
<nafisa> sam po kruh za čez dan sem šla
<CrazyLemon> vse se  zaprejo okrog 10ih
<nafisa> ker vem, da se mi ne bo dal, ko se bom zbudila
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/5901QC8Dt40
<urban_> ful me mot k ne morm enih oknckov raztegnt cez cel ekran grrr
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Benny Benassi - Finger Food&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> zdej so mi pa ostal samo še čiki brez mentola :S
<urban_> :)
<urban_> na š pa đ mam [] fun :D
<CrazyLemon> NOT
<CrazyLemon> še posebi če delaš v bashu :)
<nafisa> pejte se o bashu na zasebca pogovarjat, no
<urban_> jp ceprov sej mam klelealt koj zdravn tko da ni panike
<nafisa> ker mi bo slabo ratalo
<urban_> bomsi vzel za vikend cajt pa preklopu na US tipkovnco za foro ce bo kej bolj
<nafisa> wine mi je zaribu :S
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/kQQMihrhj6o
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;I am not drunk (pump-kin remix) Benny Benassi&#x202c;&rlm;
 * CrazyLemon si gre sposodit mal muzke
<urban_> jst pa spat koma sem ze jao
<nafisa> ja ja ... spat, otroc!
<CrazyLemon> huda fotka http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJi34ef_5qM :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Ben Westbeech - Falling (original extended mix)&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> ne smem kliknt, da mi komp ne zariba :D
<nafisa> ok, zdej pa loh
<nafisa> luškane male joškice
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mislim, da sem gej :S
<CrazyLemon> male?
<CrazyLemon> dj nehi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa misliš? js to že dolg vem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim...lol  zate :D
<nafisa> ne, resno
<nafisa> geji so mi blazno všeč
<CrazyLemon> no..tudi punce so ti blazno všeč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ma, geji majo un parfum, ko ponorim, ko ga zavoham
<nafisa> mislim ... ponorim v pozitivnem smislu
<nafisa> full so mi všeč trakovi za okol vrata pa tiste kapice ...
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi gej
<CrazyLemon> ti si sam čudna
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ok ... tolk da vem, da nism gej
<nafisa> :}
<bogdanov_> mr tejlor
<bogdanov_> haha
<nafisa> hardcore hočejo posnemat za nami ...
<nafisa> v lokalu boš mel swing večere, ja
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ je kul a :)
<bogdanov_> ja
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda je če sm  js tko reku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov_> kvaj reku
<bogdanov_> a kej drkas
<bogdanov_> haha
<CrazyLemon> na nafiso...vsak dan
<CrazyLemon> grem spat...sm zmatran k ps :)
<CrazyLemon> najt
<nafisa> nočkom CrazyLemon
<bogdanov_> haha ajde hrvoje
<bogdanov_> :D
<nafisa> sam ... kok loh name drka :\
<nafisa> grozn
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> sam res
<bogdanov_> :D
<nafisa> Å¡tekam, da bi ti to reku ...
<nafisa> sam CrazyLemončič ...
<uni4dfx> jebemti kurcbuntu
<bogdanov_> nafisa haha
<nafisa> a kurcbuntu je tut?
<bogdanov_> ubuntu sux
<bogdanov_> a se nis dojev uni4*
<bogdanov_> :D
<nafisa> ni res!
<uni4dfx> ma prov res
<nafisa> bogdanov_, lej ...
<nafisa> natipkas prvo crko nicka ...
<nafisa> pa tolkokrat tab pritisnes )nad capslockom), dokler se ti ne prikaze nick
<nafisa> bo Å¡lo?
<bogdanov_> tnx nafisa nism vedu :S
<bogdanov_> :))
<nafisa> no ... da se ne boš matru s pisanjem nickov
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> jebes tab
<bogdanov_> sux
<bogdanov_> :>
<nafisa> bogdanov_, bogdanov_ bogdanov_ bogdanov_ bogdanov_ bogdanov_ bogdanov_
<bogdanov_> kul
<bogdanov_> :D
<uni4dfx> :D
<bogdanov_> uni4*
<bogdanov_> kera grafa bo pol
<bogdanov_> :>
<nafisa> bogdanov_, no ...
<uni4dfx> men gre edin pr xchat ful na jetra da mi razne /ping in /query response nabije not v log od serverja
<nafisa> klikn u pa tab
<nafisa> uni4dfx,
<nafisa> pa ni treba tipkat ...
<bogdanov_> lol
<uni4dfx> pa info in podobne zadeve
<bogdanov_> :))
<uni4dfx> to bi mogl bit vsaj v istem oknu če ne v novem
<uni4dfx> tko k ma mirc
<uni4dfx> oh well
<nafisa> ojoj, uni4dfx ... kak je to hudo
<bogdanov_> mirc FTW
<bogdanov_> :))
<uni4dfx> nafisa, ja kaj, zakaj bi mogu met slabš če bi lahk blo bolš
<uni4dfx> matr ne Å¡tekam folka k je zadovoln z vsem :D
<nafisa> saj si lahko mirca daš gor
<uni4dfx> bogdanov_, 6990? :D
<nafisa> ka jokaš?
<uni4dfx> ja al pa če ne bom v wine poganju programov lol
<bogdanov_> uni4* a bos :)
<uni4dfx> kolk je lol
<nafisa> pizda, ste eni zaribani
<bogdanov_> ja nismo tko k ti ze 100 pohonana
<bogdanov_> :))
<bogdanov_> x
<bogdanov_> uni4* prevec
<uni4dfx> thought so :P
<nafisa> pohonana?
<nafisa> WTF???
<uni4dfx> 5970 že maš? :D
<bogdanov_> ne :SS
<nafisa> bogdanov_, kwa to pomen?
<bogdanov_> googl it
<bogdanov_> :)
<nafisa> grrrrrrr
<nafisa> !g pohonana
<Pepelka> A Chef Like Roger Gatal http://www.mikeygatal.com/connect/index.php?topic=113.5310;wap2
<bogdanov_> uni4*
<bogdanov_> naus me prepricu u amd
<nafisa> !g kaj pomeni pohonana
<bogdanov_> :P
<Pepelka> FORUM motoSPIRIT.eu ::  Poglej temo - Yamaha TZR 125 http://www.motospirit.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?p=117004&amp;sid=db5ce9a3339d59a426f41ec2dd34412a
<uni4dfx> bogdanov_, sej to ni moj cilj :D
<nafisa> bogdanov_, ni mi jasnu
<nafisa> pohonana mašina
<nafisa> pa pohonani bati ... :S
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> :))
<bogdanov_> uni4*
<bogdanov_> kva mas za en proc
<uni4dfx> AMD :D
<uni4dfx> X4
<bogdanov_> hehe
<uni4dfx> en tak cheap
<bogdanov_> :)
<bogdanov_> pabos
<bogdanov_> obremenil
<bogdanov_> lah tako
<bogdanov_> grafo
<bogdanov_> do fula?
<uni4dfx> 5870 brez problema
<uni4dfx> gonim do konca in vmes komot še delam karkol druzga ne-grafičnega
<uni4dfx> pomoje tud pr bolših nav bistvene razlike
<bogdanov_> :)
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> jst že dremam
<nafisa> lahzko noč
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] uros: Kateri netbook?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4618/new/posts/
<BigWhale> FP!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
 * nafisa is back (gone 06:30:25)
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<sasa84> juhuuu
<upd> huhu :)
<sasa84> oj upd ;)
<sasa84> ps: lepa slikca na fb-ju ;)
<upd> ola
<upd> he tnx
<upd> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
 * nafisa is back (gone 01:49:28)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon CrazyLemon
<sasa84> dej ustan CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> kwa ga pa tok rabš, češplca?
<nafisa> hehe, ker dober nick ... :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gadgeterija.net/2011/06/01/google-napokon-otvara-ured-u-zagrebu/
<Pepelka> Google napokon otvara ured u Zagrebu! // Gadgeterija
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<nafisa> meni bo zdajle tako super scrashalo komp ...
<CrazyLemon> p.s. članek je v hrvaščini :D
<nafisa> mi že miš laga
<sasa84> kwa je pa gugl zgubu u zagrebu? :P
<nafisa> uff ... ratalo zapret flash ... nujno rabim dodatne rame noter dat
<sasa84> folks...jaz sklaplam stvari...
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<nafisa> ti tudi
<nafisa> češplca
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t469978    <- zate miha k si včeraj o nokii govoru :D
<Pepelka> Nokia se potaplja @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> a so vodoodporne nokije nrdil?
<nafisa> :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nokia se je potopila ze kasno leto dve nazaj
<alyosha> tipi mona že 10 let furajo isti os nič spremenjen
<nafisa> ma dej dej ... najboljše telefone nasploh ... so prodajali ene 4 leta nazaj
<nafisa> sedaj gre s temi naprednimi tehnologijami samo Å¡e v PM
<nafisa> telefon sploh ni več telefon
<nafisa> ampak nek mali računalnik ... k kao more bit na dotik pa to sranje ...
<alyosha> zdj je komaj telefon nečemu podoben
<alyosha> ne pa une nokije
<alyosha> kača kalkulator
<alyosha> in jebi se za drugo
<alyosha> :/
<nafisa> takoj, ko bo kaj vrednega se našlo ... menjam nazaj za kako klasik nokio
<nafisa> al pa svoji stari novo baterijo kupim
<nafisa> ker je zlata vredna
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> najbolše pol da gremo nazaj
<alyosha> u jame živet
<alyosha> :/
<zdobersek> cukeci so bli kul
<nafisa> klici, sms-i ... da lahko kak mail pošlješ ... pa da lahko pogledaš, kdaj gre vlak ... pa da ebuddy dela gor
<zdobersek> !g siemens C10
<Pepelka> Siemens C10 - Full phone specifications http://www.gsmarena.com/siemens_c10-84.php
<nafisa> in to je vse, kar rabm
<alyosha> lol simens c10:D
<nafisa> igre, če je možno, vse sproti dol pobrišem, ko dobim aparat v roke
<nafisa> zdaj so Å¡e opero neki posodobil ...
<nafisa> no ... vsaj to lahko rečem, da so jo na boljše
<nafisa> ker zadnja posodobitev je bla na slabše
<alyosha> pojma ti nimas:p
<nafisa> jst gledam, kaj najbolj rabim ...
<nafisa> za vse ostalo imam netbooka
<nafisa> ki je bil cenejši, kot tile pametni telefončki pa to sranje
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> android do jaja
<alyosha> poceni
<alyosha> dobar
<alyosha> use maš gor
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> povej mi za en "dober" sodoben telefon, ki je v prosti prodaji cenejši od 200 €
<alyosha> htc tattoo
<alyosha> 160 180€ neki takega
<alyosha> android OS
<alyosha> dela do jaja
<alyosha> use kar rabis mas gor
<alyosha> od wifi naprej
<CrazyLemon> tattoo saks..in je kr star
<CrazyLemon> zdej se bol splača kaj pa vem..
<nafisa> htc je sranje
<CrazyLemon> ace mogoče..v akciji z majhno naročnino
<nafisa> 1x mela ... nikol več
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti si sranje!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ma jaaaaa
<alyosha> htc je do jaja
<alyosha> sem ti reku jaz da pojma ti nimas
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja ... polna čreva ga imam včasih, CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ti se drzi nokie
<alyosha> :p
<nafisa> alyosha, kr zarin si ga u jaja
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> pojma nimaš poooojma
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> grrrrr ... ne rata mi narest 21. levela :S
<alyosha> kaj to na kači
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> ma ne
<nafisa> na ptičih
<alyosha> mene tudi jebe en level tam
<alyosha> praw se mi jih neda igrat
<alyosha> in to kr blizu na začetku je level
<alyosha> neki okoli 20 tudi
<nafisa> aja ... mene je 13 neki zafrkavu ... pa pol 18.
<nafisa> 21. je pa tečn ...
<nafisa> čist mal mi manjka
<miha> fajn muzka http://www.radiopayback.com/
<Pepelka> Radio Payback
<nafisa> tasredinskega praseta ne morem ubit
<miha> ?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/cheap-gpus-are-rendering-strong-passwords-useless/13125
<Pepelka> Cheap GPUs are rendering strong passwords useless | ZDNet
<sasa84> juhuuu
<nafisa> kera dobra nevihta!
<sajko> tle se nc ne pada..
<LorD_DDooM> Lih prav sem avto umaknil :)
<andrejz> Å¡e dobro da avto ni pod streho, se je umil :)
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> tu je tudi začelo grmet pošteno
<alyosha> in padat
<alyosha> sj ste vidli da crazy je zbezal
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> se boji grmenja
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> vsi so zbežal
<nafisa> men je pa komp zaružu, ko sem ga dala na baterijo
<nafisa> kr v ozadju se je začelo nekaj mlet ...
<nafisa> in naposled je prikazovalnik obstal ... in je blo treba samo Å¡utat na forco
<miha> :))
<nafisa> kwa sm napisala ... Å¡utat na forco :D hahaha
<sasa84> alyosha, juhuuuu
<alyosha> ooo saška
<alyosha> kva dogaja
<sasa84> berm...nč spešl
<sasa84> pa ti
<alyosha> beka kr bere
<alyosha> nisi ti kar tako:D
<alyosha> ma jz nič spešl
<alyosha> lezim
<alyosha> mogu bi se učt
<alyosha> pa se mi neda
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> nic moram it tu do soseda nest rame:D
<alyosha> bbl
<sasa84> rame?
<sasa84> LOL
<nafisa> bogdanov, še kr jebeš tab?
<bogdanov> ne eno crno
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<napsy> lih iz sihta
<nafisa> nč
<nafisa> CrazyMelon, a te ni nič nobena nevihta namočla?
<CrazyMelon> zakaj bi me?
<miha> yo
<nafisa> vprašam
<nafisa> tuki je bla taka lepa nevihta
<CrazyMelon> sj mu avto ne pusca da bi me nevihta zmocla :)
<CrazyMelon> mi*
<CrazyMelon> bbl
<sasa84> crazy se zirh boji grmenja ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, si že nesu rame? :P
<nafisa> je je
<nafisa> je že nazaj
<miha> Bakterija Ehec: Na Češkem smrt Američanke, našli so jo tudi v jelenovi salami http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/zdravje/1042449048 <-- brez prvih dveh besed je naslov dosti bolj zabavn :)
<Pepelka> Bakterija Ehec: Na Če&scaron;kem smrt Američanke, na&scaron;li so jo tudi v jelenovi salami | Dnevnik
<alyosha> sasa84 ja ja bil tam rešu dobil neki materjala
<alyosha> nazaj doma
<alyosha> se ze ukvarjam z drugimi zadevami:D
<alyosha> ti si skuhala kosilo?:D
<alyosha> kaj se je kdotu ukvarjač ze z temi google apps
<alyosha> pa mail prek njih Å¡timal?
<alyosha> me zanima za ta CNAME če to bi moglo tkoj delat al traja da refresha al neki?
<napsy> Sky[x]: oj hoj :)
<nafisa> al ne slišiš zvonca, al ne slišiš zvonca, din dan don :D
<nafisa> šentjurčani so zmagaliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> ups :D
<sasa84> alyosha, kosilo skuhala mami, jst pa...berm
<sasa84> hihi
<nafisa> ljenčina ;)
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> jz bi tudi mami da mi kuha
<alyosha> pa ni nič od tega:D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzFGSwy1NCw
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Djordje Balasevic - D Moll (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> alyosha, nej kuha če hoče hihi
<nafisa> na a kanalu je FF
<sasa84> ff '
<nafisa> fear factor
<sasa84> AAAŽ
<nafisa> aaaž?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obi4iELWJ3Y
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Vengaboys - Shalala lala&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> to fotr nažiga na yt!!!
<nafisa> js sm pa lačna ... bi bil že cajt za južno, a ne?
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20067865-17.html
<Pepelka> Tupac hackers to Sony: 'Beginning of the end' | The Digital Home - CNET News
<miha> jst še kr poslušam http://www.radiopayback.com/
<Pepelka> Radio Payback
<sasa84> miha, majo dobro musko?
<miha> men je zlo všeč :)
<miha> hekerska muzika?! :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mskobe: Linux skupaj z Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4978/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> www.woed.de
<Sky[x]> napsz: oj oj sele zdj vidu
<Sky[x]> pijanc k me klice dobr da se nism spal hehe :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> ma ne sj
<napsy> baje nisi bil edini ko si bil klican
<napsy> ce je uceri telefonu dogajal
<Sky[x]> ce bi me vsaj una blonda k je bla tud tam poklicala ne pa ti :P
<napsy> zgleda da rabim neki novega pocas :)
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> a andreja ;)
<Sky[x]> dej na privat mi dej njen FB :P
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> ne vem ce ma fb
<sasa84> kr kle...d počekiramo še mi
<napsy> sam njo se je za pazit je tezko-kovinarka ;)
<Sky[x]> aja ?
<napsy> mhm :-)
<sasa84> bogdaaaaaaaaaaaaan lupčka
<Sky[x]> kaj to splohp omen tezka kovinarska ?
<Sky[x]> metalka al kva
<napsy> ja
<napsy> :)
<sasa84> lol
<napsy> ma ne sj drugace je vredu
<napsy> za ozent zenska
<napsy> kokr sm jo js spoznal
<miha> if you say i do, be the ugly one..
<miha> :D
<bogdanov> sasa84 :***
<Sky[x]> ja no vihehe
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> napsy: kaj si pol kej rdecelasko cukov za laske ? :D
<napsy> hehe lol
<napsy> kje :)
<Sky[x]> nis upl ?
<Sky[x]> upal
<napsy> :)
<napsy> sploh ne vem zaka bi to delu na prvem mestu :-)
<Sky[x]> kaj pa bi ji ti delal ? :D
<napsy> hah lol
<napsy> pogovarju bi se :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> mislim da ona nima facebook
<napsy> je pa samsma, afaik :)
<napsy> samska*
<sasa84> Sky[x], akcija
<Sky[x]> situacija bi reku mike :D
<Sky[x]> kako  prenest 5GB med dvema kompoma
<Sky[x]> pa nebi rad dajal na dropbow
<Sky[x]> share folders mislm da ne pride v poštev pa wireless je vmes
<napsy> Sky[x]: scp
<napsy> sam bo pac kako urco trajal :-)
<Sky[x]> ja 6h lol
<Sky[x]> sam 300kb/s gre
<Sky[x]> se ksna druga ideja ? :D
<Sky[x]> a misls da bi share folder bil kej hitrej ?
<Sky[x]> na win sheram poveavo prek wirelessa
<Sky[x]> in zdj na ta drug komp k jeprek wirelessa online morm prenest 5gb grrr
<bogdanov> sj bo
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> hitrej ce z neta na nov potegnem
<Sky[x]> k bo 3h sam
<Sky[x]> a če od filezille iz win preneseš na ubuntu
<Sky[x]> bos mel se vse nastavitve pa passworde itd.... ?
<miha> kak lahk prenašaš to prek wirelessa
<miha> za to je utp
<Sky[x]> ce nimam kabla :D
<Sky[x]> cros kabla
<miha> mazohist
<miha> dva utp tud nimaš pa dva placa na routerju? :)
<Sky[x]> nimam sploh ruterja v tem je fora
<miha> navadna
<miha> lol
<Sky[x]> zdj sheram prek kompa k je na kabl prkloplen :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] Linux skupaj z Windows  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4978/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> a sem Å¡e online ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<Sky[x]> tnx
<CrazyLemon> matr..nobenga muvija
<CrazyLemon> pa to je za znoret
<CrazyLemon> !
<Sky[x]> :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: partis.si --> HD --> Browse
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx partis.si -> sax -> hd -> ok -> browse -> done
<uni4dfx> sax?
<CrazyLemon> saks!
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> sucks
<nafisa> haha ... jao, pobje
<nafisa> ko zorijo jagode pejte gledat
<CrazyLemon> moje so že dozorele in sm jih že pojedu
<uni4dfx> enako
<uni4dfx> celo gajbo
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> sadsadasd
<Sky[x]> asd
<Sky[x]> asd
<Sky[x]> dasddfbdf
<Sky[x]> eh sploh ne vidm k tipkam grrr
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moraš vse videt madona :S
<alyosha> ma kjes CrazyLemon a je nehalo grmet:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti si odgrmel svoje :D
<alyosha> dej dej:D
<Sky[x]> ql deva :)
<alyosha> povej ti meni na uneih google apps sem dal pač mail na svoj naslov in tam je tip dodal CNAME ampak ko grem na ta url
<alyosha> mi ne odpre
<alyosha> odpre web ko da grem na domeno direkt
<alyosha> ?!
<CrazyLemon> joj človek
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimaš
<alyosha> ma ti nimaš pojma:D
<alyosha> dela drugo use ql
<alyosha> samo ta CNAME je pomoje tip zajebow neki
<alyosha> jel tako?
<alyosha> drugo nima kaj bit
<miha> apache...
<miha> sicer pa CNAME je brezveze, sam dlje resolva, več A pa je
<CrazyLemon> google ma en kup cname-ov :)
<CrazyLemon> nima kle apache nč veze z gapps :)
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/oracle-gives-openoffice-to-apache/9035
<Pepelka> Oracle gives OpenOffice to Apache | ZDNet
<Sky[x]> grrr ntfs-3g mi neki ne worka
<miha> http://politics.slashdot.org/story/11/06/01/1639215/NATO-Report-Threatens-To-Persecute-Anonymous lol
<Pepelka> NATO Report Threatens To 'Persecute' Anonymous - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/microsoft-ships-free-malware-cleaner-that-boots-from-cd-or-usb/8712
<Pepelka> Microsoft ships free malware cleaner that boots from CD or USB | ZDNet
<yang> pride kdo od vas jutri na IPv6 summit ?
<Sky[x]> ket kdaj ?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnr7DfxlZdg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Videosex  - Ti si moja roža&#x202c;&rlm;
<andrejz> kdo bo jutri namestil 11.10 alfa 1 ? :P
<Sky[x]> jst ne :P
<sasa84> andrejz, a bom bl zadovolna kt zdej? :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda boš
<CrazyLemon> zadovoljena boš kot še nikoli
<CrazyLemon> zadovoljna*
<uni4dfx> andrejz jst definitivno ne!
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti si reku da tudi unity ne boš probal
<CrazyLemon> pa si ga!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ga še zdej uporabljaš (?)
<uni4dfx> kako nej če mi ne boota več natty
<uni4dfx> hardfrizne takoj ob bootu
<CrazyLemon> p.s. kul komad na salomonu
<uni4dfx> neglede a zberem navadn boot al tist rescue console
<uni4dfx> jajca gnila
<CrazyLemon> me sploh ne preseneča
<CrazyLemon> ker si se tok bunu glede nattya...da stavim alyoshino levo jajce da si ga sam tudi zajebal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja sure
<uni4dfx> sej ne da sm vsaj 5x reinštaleru
<uni4dfx> iz različnih medijov
<uni4dfx> vmes sm še Mint 11 probu k ma čist isti problem
<CrazyLemon> jah..očitno ni problem pri unityu
<CrazyLemon> torej gnome/ubuntu related
<uni4dfx> ni gnome related
<uni4dfx> pomoje je že driver related
<uni4dfx> ta natty je tak polom
<uni4dfx> sm mislu da so bli prejšni releasi... ampak tole je neprimerljivo
<uni4dfx> bom pomoje naložu gor debian unstable
<uni4dfx> which, ironically, is more stable than ubuntu
<sasa84> tud jaz sem gruntala o debianu
<alyosha> debian je zakon:D
<alyosha> join us at irc.debian.org #debian.si
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti ne spammaj k boš ban dobu!
<CrazyLemon> mucl preklet!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> mucl..mulc :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a bi lahk en ki ma xchat napisal
<sasa84> alyosha, pust ga... CrazyLemon nima za burek
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o host webmail.storitve-dot.com
<CrazyLemon> hvala
 * sasa84 ma xchat :P
<sasa84> pa ne bo napisala :P
<alyosha> webmail.storitve-dot.com has address 89.212.50.29
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vredu je
<CrazyLemon> skregana sva
<uni4dfx> sej bo nafisa, se je prej neki hvalila da ma xchat pa da rada poganja zanimive komande
<nafisa> kwa spet jst?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti pač ne zaupam :P
<CrazyLemon> KR NEKI!
<alyosha> povej jim povej
<alyosha> uglavnem grem jaz gledat season finale od Breaking bad
<alyosha> si gledaw ti CrazyLemon ne?
<alyosha> tipi so hudi una2 res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm gledal ja
<CrazyLemon> eno leto nazaj
<CrazyLemon> mona
<alyosha> mr. Heisenberg
<alyosha> ma ja mona
<alyosha> kaj da ti rečem si hud
<CrazyLemon> stare serije gledaš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lej
<alyosha> če nismo še gledali
<CrazyLemon> sploh mi ne rabiš govorit
<CrazyLemon> ker vem
<alyosha> smo gledali drugo
<CrazyLemon> V
<CrazyLemon> E
<CrazyLemon> M
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ma ti veš ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> povej rajsi
<alyosha> kako je z e una
<alyosha> kao Malcom
<alyosha> ampak bolj kruta
<alyosha> isto neka familija bolana
<alyosha> je The Middle
<alyosha> al neki takega
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> je nardilo zdj ding ding ding
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> tip ma isklopljeno dinganje:D
<CrazyLemon> čuj tipa..dinganje
<CrazyLemon> ti si en dingo mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ding ding
<alyosha> :DD
<Sky[x]> brb
<alyosha> grem jaz tudi gledat
<alyosha> bi gut
<alyosha> take drugs
<alyosha> nafisa tebi ne rabi no!
<alyosha> ti si ze overdozirana
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pa kwa je z vami?
<nafisa> kaj me skos hajlajtate pa omenjate?
<CrazyLemon> Ocena	8.85 od možne ocene 10 (88%)
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon> sem hud
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa niti gugla nisem uporabu!
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon ti si prehud
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> madafaka is a badass
<nafisa> alyosha ???
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ?
 * CrazyLemon da dol hlače
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<sasa84> ah nč
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> dost več k nč je!
<CrazyLemon> and you know it!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> sem že dobila potrebno pomoč...in jo zdej odplačujem :P
<CrazyLemon> a si bila pri psihiatru? lepo da si zbrala pogum
<sasa84> pf, a ti si mislu d bi ti ga pa potegnla al kaj? hrvatu nikol!
<sasa84> bogdanov naš srbin...zanga ni panike :P
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<CrazyLemon> o čem ti zdej ?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon je piflar :P
<CrazyLemon> you just hate me because i'm know stuff :(
<sasa84> cause you are NO-stuff :D
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyLemon> pozdrav psihiatra!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon je piflar ... hahaha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kolk si dobu za seminarsko?
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa mumilarka!
<CrazyLemon> haha!
<nafisa> za cenOS
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> centOS*
<CrazyLemon> 2/3
<nafisa> dobr je
<nafisa> dost za tebe
<CrazyLemon> res je
<nafisa> si kej upošteval moje pripombe za dopolnitev? ;)
<CrazyLemon> bl ne kot ja :D
<CrazyLemon> sm pa popravu tiste vejice pa  typote
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> no, se mi je zdel ...
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem gledat young people fucking
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> jst seminarske delam tko, k se Å¡ika ...
<nafisa> ti pa nekej napol :d
<upd> :D
<nafisa> upd, kaj se pa ti smejčkaš?
<upd> old man going to watch young people fucking
<upd> first thought
<upd> :P
<nafisa> rofl
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb young people fucking
<Pepelka> Young People Fucking (2007) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0913445/
<upd> aj ql
<upd> bom priporočil punci ;)
<CrazyLemon> bolš ne
<CrazyLemon> k ti bo pol govorila "lej..upam da ne bova midva taka"
<CrazyLemon> pa bosta čez par mescev res taka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> haha :) kakšna
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> poglej film pa boš vidu
<upd> zihr se kregata
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<upd> bogdanov; dj mi en kebap prnes
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NwJNZdTNIo to to
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Fudex feat. Rale - život (HD)&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> ma kje je seniorita, ta Pepelka Å¡e parsat ne zna naslova
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> miha bo to zrihtu :p
<upd> njemu sm že reku d nj izklopi ta hellow message pa še zdej ni izklopil
<CrazyLemon> pozabu je
<CrazyLemon> je že v letih
<upd> sej, eno batarijo v možgan pa bo
<upd> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/navijmo-cloveske-mozgane-z-baterijo.html
<Pepelka> Navijanje človeških možganov z baterijo
<upd> like this one :P
<upd> djte si assult cube zlovdat pa gremo Å¡pilat kdaj zakon Å¡pil
<Pepelka> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> ej, tale fuk od mladih ljudi se pa super uploada!
<nafisa> tud po en mega mi uploada
<upd> :)
<upd> a maš wifi
<upd> wireless
<nafisa> ja
<upd> ql
<upd> miha; 1+
<nafisa> kaj je z mihčetom?
<miha> ?
<nafisa> upd neki sanja :D
<upd> ma imamo sad Seniorita jebuvas
<upd> :)
<nafisa> nočem Seniorite
<nafisa> hočem Pepelko
<bogdanov> lol
<upd> nafisa;
<upd> !g ricky
<Seniorita> Ricky (2009) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1189076/
<upd> !g ricky danc
<Seniorita> Dance with Ricky http://www.dancewithricky.com/dancingweardiscounts.html
<upd> !g ricky dance
<nafisa> kaj kaj?
<Seniorita> Dance with Ricky http://www.dancewithricky.com/dancingweardiscounts.html
<upd> taj zate
<upd> ne pepelka
<upd> ;)
<nafisa> js hočem Pepelkoooooooooo :'(
<upd> !g ricky striptiz
<upd> d0h
<Seniorita> Domov - .: Total KnockOut :. - De Angelo, Ricky, Deeno, Izzy, striptiz http://www.total-knockout.com/code/user/default.asp
<upd> ma nj gre u kurac
<upd> aha uuu
<upd> sj je prava stran
<upd> nafisa; http://www.total-knockout.com/code/admin//FileManager/public_files/wallpapers/deni_ricky_2010_a.jpg
<upd> lej kok sta huda
<upd> haha
<nafisa> tile mladiči pa hudi?
<nafisa> neeeeeee
<upd> ma dobr no
<upd> kaj ti rabiš stare curake
<upd> k majo trebuh pivski
<upd> d Å¡e nog ne vidijo
<nafisa> ne ne ... nema pivskega trebha
<upd> ah ja
<upd> :D
<nafisa> morejo bit atletske postave ...
<upd> http://www.total-knockout.com/code/admin//FileManager/public_files/wallpapers/tko_2011a.jpg
<upd> a to ni
<upd> atletska postava
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/33585_mkrqk/DSC_0274.JPG
<nafisa> take
<upd> uuu :)
<upd> cool dobr ambient :P
<upd> nafisa;
<upd> ta je bl tko v vlogi služabnika an
<upd> e
<nafisa> sužnja
<upd> aha
<nafisa> star je pa 48
<nafisa> ;)
<CrazyLemon> mladenič!
<CrazyLemon> </sarcasm>
<nafisa> je mladosten, ja
<nafisa> pa poriva tut fajn
<CrazyLemon> pa ravno sm mislu prašat
<CrazyLemon> ti kot da mi misli bereš
<nafisa> ni to fajn?
<nafisa> sm ti pršparala pisaje :D
<CrazyLemon> ful fajn
<CrazyLemon> le kaj bi mi brez tvojih "koristnih" informacij
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249812_107103692714748_100002453532557_65438_7288431_n.jpg
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002453532557
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj se skriva za sliko? :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, po vsej verjetnosti to počne bolš ko ti :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa lepo njemu!
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> Skušali ste dostopiti do domene a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net, namesto tega pa ste dosegli strežnik, ki se izdaja za domeno a248.e.akamai.net. Do tega je morda prišlo zaradi napačne nastavitve strežnika, lahko pa je vzrok resnejši. Morda vas skuša napadalec v omrežju pripraviti do tega, da bi obiskali lažno (in morebitno škodljivo) različico domene a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net. Ne nadaljujte.
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne veš a? :D
<CrazyLemon> fejk profil je..so naredili da lahko objavijo stave pa to :D
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002453532557&sk=wall
<CrazyLemon> poglej zid
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> in kaj je fora objavljanja stav
<CrazyLemon> ni tok fora objavljanja kot je fora komunikacije s strankami
<CrazyLemon> oni nudijo "zanesljive" stave
<CrazyLemon> če jim pošlješ sms
<CrazyLemon> in oni tebi pošljejo pare
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> santos 02
<bogdanov> pa 110eu
<upd> hm :)
<bogdanov> triglav
<bogdanov> tos
<bogdanov> NZS
<bogdanov> toz
<bogdanov> *
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nzs priznava
<bogdanov> napako
<bogdanov> sm mogu predsednika
<bogdanov> za vrat prjet
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> si ga ti za neki druzga prijel
<CrazyLemon> kr povej
<upd> Å¡e vedno ne vem, kako ti lahko nudijo zanesljive stave
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ko se samnom kaci
<bogdanov> zivot muje kraci
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ne more nekdo drug natančneje napovedat stave, kot nekdo tretji.
<CrazyLemon> upd "zanesljive" kot sm napisal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> ce
<bogdanov> hocte
<bogdanov> kes
<bogdanov> mam jst
<bogdanov> fixe
<bogdanov> jutr
<CrazyLemon> maš ti čune
<bogdanov> atletico bilbau - real madrid
<bogdanov> 1ka
<bogdanov> 1.80
<bogdanov> kvota
<bogdanov> 100eu notr
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> 180 vn
<CrazyLemon> dej človk
<CrazyLemon> zresni se
<bogdanov> no dj
<bogdanov> ce nebo
<bogdanov> me benas lah skle
<bogdanov> cene pa sebe benas
<bogdanov> ajde cicija
<bogdanov> upas?
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> važi
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> basket
<bogdanov> tok da ves
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pol ne važi
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu fuzbal
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> si zdj se uprpiv
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> nism..sam nisi omenu basketa
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> fuzbala ni
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah zdj rečeš kurvo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kako pas
<bogdanov> vedu dabo fuzbal
<bogdanov> reku si sam nis resn
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> pjt vidva stavit kdo dlje ščije :)
<CrazyLemon> jah predvidevam sm da o fuzbalu govorimo
<CrazyLemon> upd to ga naščijem
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> valda
 * sasa84 is back (gone 02:19:03)
<bogdanov> ces hrvoje
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<bogdanov> wb sasika
<bogdanov> :*
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<upd> sama se jebeš
<upd> dost slab zate :P
<nafisa> lepo se mejte ... jst grem spat
<sasa84> hej bogdanov :*
<nafisa> nočko vsem :*
<bogdanov> sam res upd mas prov
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nocko
<sasa84> nočk
<upd> lp :P
<upd> ln*
<sasa84> to pravm nafisi ;)
<sasa84> jaz morm it še kšnga pržgat ;)
<upd> prid k men
 * CrazyLemon polije bogdanov z bencinom
<upd> k mam glih dost dima že
<CrazyLemon> prižgi ga!
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> kaj ti bo bencin ce mas kolo?
<CrazyLemon> da lahk gledam leteče pujske!
<sasa84> upd, sam d ne bo nekdo jezen ;)
<upd> to bi pa znala bit ja :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nisi smešn :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, ti kadiš?
<CrazyLemon> hm..neki se sliši..pa ne vem kaj
<bogdanov> ze po leta ne vec
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> uuuuuu
<sasa84> pohvalno
<bogdanov> jp
 * sasa84 poboža bogdanov po bučki ;)
<bogdanov> hehe :P
<bogdanov> pase se
<bogdanov> :)
 * sasa84 mimogrede brcne CrazyLemon v dupe :P
 * sasa84 še mal počoha bogdanov 
 * upd prdne
 * CrazyLemon pošprica s pipsom okol sebe k komarji pikajo
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> smrdi smrdi smrdi o kako smrdi
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> kaj pa je?
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov> jah upd je prdnu
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<sasa84> swašta
<sasa84> bogdanov, sam od upd prdec pa ja diši!
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> čist po...vijolicah
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> nism vedu
<bogdanov> :S
<sasa84> mhm
<upd> res je!
<bogdanov> kasn je
<bogdanov> pa od
<bogdanov> hrvota
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> gniv kasn pa
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> loooooool
<upd> njegov naredi premik plošče na japonskem
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> k usi stran bežijo k tk smrdi
<upd> :>
<bogdanov> crazy je raj tih
<bogdanov> sj prov
<sasa84> od hudga gre cres kr prot italiji :P
 * CrazyLemon prdne bogdanovu v obraz
<bogdanov> gotovina
<bogdanov> je umru
<CrazyLemon> a je gniv? :>
<bogdanov> paje minuta
<bogdanov> tisine
<bogdanov> na hrvaskem
<bogdanov> haha
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> gotovina je umrl?
<bogdanov> crazy kao ccc
<bogdanov> sasa84 ma ke
<bogdanov> JOKING
<bogdanov> :D
<sasa84> sem misnla d mi je že kej ušlo pr novicah :P
<CrazyLemon> 
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> jabuk
<CrazyLemon> no če kdo ve kaj je to je car
<sasa84> jabuk ;)
<CrazyLemon> noben? :S
<sasa84> več jabuk :P
<CrazyLemon> no če ne bo noben niti probal
<CrazyLemon> to je miška z velikim lulekom k teče po snegu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> WTF?!
<upd> al je to neki z vesolja
 * sasa84 čikpavza
<upd> Zvečer se mož in žena odpravita v posteljo.
<upd> Mož začne božat ženino nogo in nežno vpraša:
<upd> "Draga, a bova malo?"
<upd> "Ma dragi moj, oprosti, ampak jutri imam pregled pri ginekologu, pa bi rada ostala sveža in čista!"
<upd> Mož se, vidno razočaran, obrne na drugo stran in molči.
<upd> Ne mine dolgo časa, ko se ponovno obrne k njej in vpraša:
<upd> "A imaš pri zobozdravniku tudi pregled?"
<upd> i like floood
<bogdanov> hyhy
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjcnD9lX4dM&feature=share
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;T.I. - Whatever You Like&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> ok zdej pa dam mir :P
<sasa84> upd, LOL
<sasa84> nč miške moje drage...grem u mižiland
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)
<bogdanov> nocko mwa
<sasa84> mwa mwa bogdanov
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a dam tud teb lupčka? :P
<sasa84> noče :P
<sasa84> nč, držte se
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<upd> :)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kak dober film? :D
<bogdanov> unknown
<bogdanov> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-02
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> sisaaaa
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> oces
<bogdanov> sise
<bogdanov> a nema ih
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ima ima
<CrazyLemon> sisa sisa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> matr je dougcas
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> gledam
<bogdanov> kr en film
<bogdanov> kanal a
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.siol.net/tv-spored.aspx?val=4696636&flag=sdal3ac7yfplquodisxig
<Seniorita> TV Spored - SiOL.net
<CrazyLemon> a un črno beli ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/sport/nogomet/po-interblocku-tudi-aluminij-zavrnil-prvo-ligo.html
<Seniorita> Po Interblocku tudi Aluminij zavrnil prvo ligo - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> as vidu
<CrazyLemon> na koncu bo v prvi ligi sam Å¡e koper maribor pa olimpija
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> sta imaa
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč
<CrazyLemon> grem počasi spat
<CrazyLemon> dost je blo
<CrazyLemon> gledu neki maraton franja
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> oo
<CrazyLemon> sam je mal 2 much :D
<bogdanov> avs su tect
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> ti k mas
<bogdanov> 100 kg
<CrazyLemon> 156km :D
<bogdanov> bi su lah
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> ni tek..kolesarjenje
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> uff
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> je kr uff ja :D
<CrazyLemon> pa glede na to da sta dva kr fajn huda klanca
<CrazyLemon> pa cca. 5ur nonstop kolesarjenja
<CrazyLemon> je uff ja :D
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> ti si doma
<bogdanov> za kompav
<bogdanov> za druzga
<bogdanov> ni
<bogdanov> kompam*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> dj nehi mudel!
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm prekolesaru 73km
<bogdanov> uber geek
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> v..torek
<bogdanov> a mas
<bogdanov> ti lajf
<bogdanov> al sam
<bogdanov> komp
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dobr kolesars
<bogdanov> :=))
<CrazyLemon> sam komp me ma rd
<CrazyLemon> :/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> jebiga tko je to..prideš na fax..moraš na komp..prideš domov..moraš na komp
<CrazyLemon> ne gre drugače :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi ko sm na kolesu dobim maile..tko da tudi takrat nimam miru :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<bogdanov> ajd
<uni4dfx> kdo tle?
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> zadev stave
<bogdanov> ln :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je Libreoffice 3.3  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4715/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: Prekinitev 'zmrznjenih' programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4980/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Prekinitev 'zmrznjenih' programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4980/new/posts/
<napsy> se spomne kdo kaksen je ukaz za nastavljanje keyboard layout prek terminala?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Prekinitev 'zmrznjenih' programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4980/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, rabil bi te nekaj za prevod iz hrvaškega v slo, samo mora bit čimbolj točno
<marko-_-> pa mislim da si ti za to
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * upd bi pa zdele en sendvič iz nore krave, s kurjo gripo pa španskimi kumarcami :P
<nafisa> upd, privošči si
<upd> :)
<andrejz> upd, življensko se zavaruj prej pa jaz naj bom upravičenec :)
<upd> haha :D
<upd> sj mogoče bi se pa bakterije med sabo pojedle pa mi ne bi bilo nič, mogoče.
<andrejz> ne vem kako se bodo jedle
<andrejz> v norih kravah maš prione (proteine), v prašičih viruse, na kumarcah pa bakterije, tri čist različne stvari
<andrejz> k bi rekel da bosta drevo pa lev drug druzga požrla
<upd> u sj res ti si kemik :P
<upd> res je, ne bi Å¡lo
<upd> :)
<andrejz> upd, kako kaj tista dokumentacija? če se jo nameravaš lotit moraš najprej posodobit datoteko, ker so se nizi vmes že malo spremenili
<upd> ah lol :) kje si me najdu
<upd> ne vem, sploh, mislem da se pozabil kopirat tisto datoteko, .po, tko da sem zbrisal vse
<upd> bo treba na novo, sicer pa ni bilo veliko prevedenega...
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> sporoči, ko se boš nameraval lotiti
<upd> okii
<upd> ta mesec imam 10 izpitov jeee :P
<andrejz> lepo, da si vesel :)
<upd> seveda da sem :)
<upd> fajn 6h na dan nabijat bedarije v možgane, se kr bolš počutim :)
<upd> http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2011/06/oracle-gives-openoffice-to-apa.html
<Seniorita> Oracle gives OpenOffice to Apache - What a Terrible move. - InternetNews:The Blog - Sean Michael Kerner
<upd> apache pa openoffice wtf :)
<andrejz> apache ftw :)
<sasa84> o miške ;)
<upd> miška :)
<andrejz> tle smo sami mački, miši ni več :P
<andrejz> oziroma mački
<andrejz> pa ljudje z mačkom :)
<nafisa> jebotipasmat** ... zakaj mi kaže, da mi neki laufa v ozadju ... sploh procesov ne morem odpret ... komi, da sm sploh okno preklopila
<nafisa> še miš mi laga ... pa piše mi z zamikom ...
<nafisa> chrome kriv bil
<sajko> ti mas pa res probleme s tem chromom
<sajko> mas kake addone?
<sajko> oz extentione..
<nafisa> google talk
<nafisa> samo tistega mi posebej kaže v procesih
<upd> sj jih ni treba imet, dovolj je da že tapravo stran odpreš, in celotna zadeva začne trokirat.
<sajko> no to itak, pornografijo zapri pa bo :)
<nafisa> nimam porna odprtega
<nafisa> pa tut nobenega flasha ne
<nafisa> 2x navadno html stran ... en forum ... pa FB
<nafisa> pa gmail Å¡e, no
<nafisa> tako da ... sajko ... ne sodi po sebi
<sasa84> upd, kaj zdej miško ;)
<upd> pa bo, spravljam se učit že dve uri, pa ti ?
<nafisa> upd, te se pa idi učit ... men se ne da ... ker že vem, da se bom prepisala ... pa ne bom rabla met the izpitov ...
<upd> hehe :), kam se boš pa prepisala
<sajko> nafisa, jest nimam problemov :)
<sasa84> upd, ma jaz bi se lohk tud kej učila ja ;)
<sajko> je kak Å¡tromar tle? mam par knjig za prodat :)
<upd> heh :)
<upd> ah elektro faks je že zadi :P
<upd> sajko; a si bil na FE v lj ?
<sajko> yep
<nafisa> upd, na pedagoško v MB
<upd> nafisa; ql ql :)
<upd> sajko; in si naredu ?
<sajko> zaenkrat vse izpite
<nafisa> js mam iz FE Å¡e full zapiskov iz 1. letnika
<sajko> Å¡e diploma..
<sajko> :D
<sajko> sam se mi ne da mudi..
<upd> aja super :)
<sajko> nafisa, zakaj v MB? a nis ti dol z obale nek? Koper ti ne lezi?
<nafisa> pa skripto za fiziko mam Å¡e ...
<nafisa> sajko ... jst sme štajerka drugače
<nafisa> pa živim v LJ
<sajko> jest mam celo omaro robe, morm presortirat pa to..
<sajko> ah
<upd> jest mam tud skripto za fiziko :P pa dve za mato, pa osnove elektrotehnike itd..
<nafisa> zakaj me maš za primorko?
<upd> pride tud zima nekoč :)
<sajko> te pa idi f toti Maribori :)
<sajko> nevem..
<nafisa> za OE knjigo sem si sposojala pa v knjižnici se učila
<sajko> jest bom par knjig obrdrzu, nikol ne ves kdaj kej rabis .D
<sajko> OET mam original .P
<nafisa> ja, le daj
<CrazyLemon> nafise že ne bi sprejeli med primorke! :P
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mene so hotli sprejeti med kraševce
<nafisa> ko so me gledali, kako pršut režem
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pust tiste tvoje dedke s katerim seksaš..js govorim za normalne ljudi
<CrazyLemon> :))
<upd> haha
 * upd se gre učit.
<nafisa> js ne sexam z njimi!
<sajko> :)))
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kak si ti pokvarjen
<CrazyLemon> jah tvoja resnica je pokvarjena
 * nafisa is back (gone 11:13:45)
<nafisa> nič ni pokvarjena!
<nafisa> kaj se skos name spravljaš?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj sm se nate spravljal? in čemu bi kaj takega počel? :)
<nafisa> ja, skos me obtožuješ, kaj da delam ... ne sexam že več ko pol leta, mona
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> sva
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ta
<sasa84> nafisa, zkaj pa ne?
<nafisa> nism še našla prave ;)
<sajko> (zdej se bo CrazyLemon izkazal za kavalirja in se ponudil da poteši nafisino spolno slo :)
<sasa84> achso ;)
<sasa84> sajko, CrazyLemon ma bl mal šans... mislm d jih mam več od njega :P
<sajko> uf
<CrazyLemon> and thank god for that!
<sasa84> nafisa, a jst bi bla prava? :P
<sajko> my bad :)
<sasa84> ušla je od hudga :P
<nafisa> ja, sasa84 bi bila bolj primerna od CrazyLemon-a
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> ಠ_ಠ
<nafisa> kak ga nrdiš*
<nafisa> ಠ_ಠ
<nafisa> zdaj sem skopirala
<sasa84> ಠ_ಠ
<sasa84> la la la
<uni4dfx> ಠ
<uni4dfx> držiš ctrl+shift
<uni4dfx> in odtipkaš CA0
<uni4dfx> in potem spustiš ctrl+shift
<sasa84> nč ni :(
<uni4dfx> aja... levi ctrl+shift
<sasa84> men ne dela :(
<sasa84> sej sm dala levga
<uni4dfx> aha sj tud na desnem dela
<uni4dfx> ja na kerem OS-u pa si?
<sasa84> 
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> ubuntu
<uni4dfx> čudno
<uni4dfx> aja
<uni4dfx> sorry
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ej
<uni4dfx> pozabu sm oment
<sasa84> evo me
<uni4dfx> vtipkaš
<uni4dfx> UCA0
<uni4dfx> Å¡e u je spredi
<sasa84> d vidmo ;)
<sasa84_> hehehe
<sasa84_> skenslal me je :(
<sasa84_> u glavnm...
<uni4dfx> huh?
<sasa84_> ಠ_ಠ
<sasa84_> a je še kšna taka fora?
<uni4dfx> pa nevem kaj ti ne dela :D
<uni4dfx> to čist povsod deluje
<uni4dfx> na vseh distribucijah
<sasa84_> sej sm rekla d mi dela :)
<sasa84_> tist sm misnla d je O ne pa 0
<sasa84_> :)
<uni4dfx> oh
<sasa84_> sej znam ;)
<sasa84_> ಠ_ಠ
<sasa84_> ;)
<uni4dfx> sam tega pa nisi rekla
<uni4dfx> da ti dela
<sasa84_> sej sm ti natipkala ;)
<sasa84_> ihihi
<sasa84_> uni4dfx, ja pa sm :P
<sasa84_> kdo pa je ta packa sasa84? :P
<uni4dfx> lahk ti screenshot pošlem
<sasa84> ok...ve kdo za kšn dobr film?
<napsy> 127 hours
<sasa84> o čem gre?
<nafisa> ಠ_ಠ
<nafisa> wiii
<nafisa> 127 ur je un, ko si je roko prškrnu noter v unem kanjonu, ne?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> sam js se nism gledu
<napsy> pravijo pa da je ze pogledat
<nafisa> men je ok film
<nafisa> ni tako slab
<nafisa> ammmm ... zakaj mi tab noče delat?
<nafisa> napišem a pa tab ... pa mi ven alfi alyosha andrejpan_ andrejz ans Aseq vrže
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> jokala booooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm :'(
<andrejz> wav - http://slo-tech.com/novice/t470142
<Seniorita> Spremembe kazenskega zakonika na obzorju @ Slo-Tech
<andrejz>  Kdor neupravičeno uporabi eno ali več avtorskih del ali njihovih primerkov, katerih skupna tržna cena pomeni večjo premoženjsko vrednost, se kaznuje z zaporom do treh let.
<nafisa> andrejz ... help me ...
<andrejz> s čim?
<nafisa> če napišem a pa tab stisnem, mi vrže ven vse nicke, ki so na a
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> na xchatu
<andrejz> in kaj naj jaz storim ?
<nafisa> ahttp://file.si/view/full/37903_fp1ly
<Seniorita> xchat_tab_problem.png
<nafisa> če veš, kako se to popravi
<andrejz> nekje v možnostih se da to 100% izklopiti
<andrejz> samo ne vem kje, ker ga nimam nameščenega
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: A maš statistiko od arnesa uno od lani?
<nafisa> hmmm ... ok, bom pregledala nastavitve, če je kje to
<nafisa> grrr ... noče
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: kam si Å¡el zdaj?
<nafisa> andrejz, CrazyLemon
<andrejz> ja*
<nafisa> ok ... mislim, da bo delalo
<nafisa> samo ne na prvo črko
<nafisa> 2 morm vtipkat pa pol tab
<andrejz> in kaj se pol zgodi?
<nafisa> če samo eno črko ... uno, k sem sliko prejle dala
<nafisa> http://file.si/view/full/37903_fp1ly
<Seniorita> xchat_tab_problem.png
<andrejz> ja vse možnosti ti izpište
<andrejz> če več črk napišeš je teh možnosti manj
<andrejz> če napišeš C, bo samo CrazyLemon poudarjen
<nafisa> samo mi jih ne izpiše v vpisno vrstico ...
<nafisa> ampak direkt gor v pogovorno okno
<nafisa> tako, kot sem pokazala na sliki ... spod sem samo a napisala pa nobenega entra
<andrejz> aja saj empathy isto dela
<andrejz> samo tisto samo ti vidiš
<nafisa> ja ... saj zato sem pa nrdila prtscr
<nafisa> ampak prej sem mela, da sem kliknla a ... pa se mi je v vpisni vrstici menjevalo zaporedje nickov ... anprej alfovo, porem aljošino ... dokler se ni tvoje pokazalo
<nafisa> zdej pa samo a pa tab stisnem ... pa se mi vsi nicki na a kr gor izpišejo ... grrrrrrr
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nafisa, pretep xchat...kaj se pa gre, mulc!
<nafisa> ka mi nuca ... če ga ne morem
<nafisa> moje lubice pa ne bom tepla
<nafisa> moj moj lapi topi
<sasa84> wiii, Å¡e pol urce pa bo film dol ;)
<sasa84> dons bom gledala (spet) almodovarja :)
<nafisa> kako povezavo pa maš, da nucaš več ko pol ure za film dol?
<sasa84> ja jaz mam tnajbl osnovn paket pr siolu
<sasa84> 1/256
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> poznam ... samo doma
<sasa84> ma ja... sej je dost
<sasa84> mislm...ne kompliciram preveč
<nafisa> tuki mam pa 10/8 al neki tazga
<sasa84> jaz mam obdobja, k kšn film dol potegnem...pol pa spet tolk mescou nč
<nafisa> jst pa bratu na partis uploadam
<andrejz> CrazyLemon: Anres mi je poslal statistiko dostopa do ubuntu.si mirrorja za letos
<andrejz> rabim datoteko od lani, da vidim, če je bila kakšna rast al nič
<andrejz> če se prav spomnim številk od lani je število dostopov ~ 30% večje kot lani
<andrejz> sporoči mi, da eno novičko napišem
<nafisa> andrejz, to je zato, ker jst tok velik gor hodim ;)
<nafisa> joke
<andrejz> saj se ne spomnim točno cifer zato več al manj ugibam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Prekinitev 'zmrznjenih' programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4980/new/posts/
<sasa84> uuuuuuu
<sasa84> men tud zajebava :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: [rešeno] Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
<sasa84> ી
<andrejz> u fancy:)
<sasa84> adamn
<sasa84> ી
<sasa84> ಠ
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> bemti no
<andrejz> car - http://skype-open-source.blogspot.com/
<Seniorita> skype-open-source
<sasa84> pa to dela sam za a
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> andrejz, zdej pa sm nek poštimala baje :p
<sasa84> hehehe
<sasa84> radi ;)
<sasa84> damn
<sasa84> LOl
<sasa84> hm
<andrejz> saša, čakamo na novico o pivu, žeja je huda
<sasa84> dragi uporabniki na A, se opravičujem, ker pingam :P
<sasa84> o bemtiš, sj res!!!!
<yang> skype obstaja tud za android
<sasa84> takoj
<nafisa> yang, a še ne veš tega?
<yang> ja sem ga ze imel gor pa sem ga zbrisal
<sasa84> ahm
<sasa84> andrejz, a se spomniš unga hrošča v empathyu k je lupčke pošilu??=? :D
<andrejz> mal se Å¡e
<andrejz> saša nobenga ne pingaš
<andrejz> vsaj mene na pingaš, pa sem na A
<nafisa> če pa nič ne vrne, če se te pinga
<sasa84>  alfi alyosha andrejpan_ andrejz ans Aseq
<sasa84> to se men izpiše k dam a+tab
<andrejz> no zdaj si me pa pingala
<sasa84> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Protokol Skype je bil reverzno inžiniran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<nafisa> dans pa se je folku tak težko normalno poslovit ... kr zginejo :S
<sasa84> ?
<andrejz> a danes odhajaš?
<napsy> kam pa gres?
<nafisa> ne Å¡e, andrejz
<nafisa> tko ... k grejo iz neta ... se jim je težko poslovit
<nafisa> je pa res, da sem Å¡ele dans povedala ... da bom Å¡la ... in da me dolgo ne bo
<andrejz> zato je bog izumil SMS
<napsy> nafisa: kam odhajas?
<nafisa> od enih sploh telefonske nimam :D k se videvam z njimi :)
<nafisa> jim bom kr maile poslala
<nafisa> napsy, daleč ;)
<sasa84> kam gre nafi? :(
<sasa84> a dobim kšn sms? :)
<andrejz> poke na FB dobiš ;)
<nafisa> boš dobila ... preden bom šla
<uni4dfx> zdej bo tko rekla da gre v pekarno po kruh
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> hehe
<andrejz> po burek
<nafisa> dobr, da si me spomnu
<nafisa> res morm it po kruh :P
<zdobersek> in kaj je A in kaj AAAA?
<andrejz> A je ena četrtina od AAAA
<nafisa> zdobersek, ne spraševat ... ko bo CrazyLemon spet reku, da ste tumasti, tko kot je rekel meni
<zdobersek> lazi me ne motijo.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zjasni se.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prekinitev 'zmrznjenih' programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4980/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Ubuntu v Windowsu 7 (preko virtual pc)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4936/new/posts/
<sasa84> http://youtu.be/8SRpYxrDLvA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;e-mail Female&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dns record
<CrazyLemon> andrejz si jim napisal da so prasci? :)
<andrejz> ne, zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker so :)
<andrejz> zakaj da bi bli prasci?
<CrazyLemon> ker sm jim dvakrat poslal mail pa niso odgovoril
<andrejz> res da so 2 dni rabili za odgovor na mail, ampak zato že niso prasci :)
<andrejz> hja, moraš znat z ljudmi :)
<andrejz> daj mi pošlji podatke, da primerjam, in če je kaj več zadetkov napišem novico, če ne pa ignore
<CrazyLemon> sej sm poslal no :)
<CrazyLemon> preglej raje mail
<CrazyLemon> in andrejz seriously..reverzno inžiniran ?
<CrazyLemon> in ti prevajaš software??
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> nisem se boljšega spomnil
<andrejz> kar popravi
<CrazyLemon> obratno inžiniran?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> grem jst raje v trgovino
<nafisa> mejte se
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 midva sva pa skregana!
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne napišeš novice al pa vodiča :D
<sasa84> pf, prou!
<sasa84> sej sm napisala novico...d bo prevajačlsko pivo <:P
<sasa84> bl... prevajalsko
<sasa84> to je NOVICA!
<CrazyLemon> nisi nič ti napisala
<andrejz> ej dražen prid v četrtek na pivo pa bosta umirila strasti
<CrazyLemon> niti da bodo tiste 'help' urice
<andrejz> :)
<sasa84> o pa sem!
 * sasa84 si popravi frizuro, modrc, odpne 2 gumbka in gre do CrazyLemon 
<sasa84> andrejz, kje si pa to še vidu, d bi CrazyLemon na pir pršu :)
<CrazyLemon> če boš mela 2 gumbka manj zapeta ne pomeni da se bo novica sama napisala :>
<andrejz> ja on bolj na destilirano vodo pali
<andrejz> radenska una z l-karnitinom za shujšat
 * CrazyLemon sovraži radensko oz. vodo z mehurčki
<andrejz> saj je tud brez mehurčkov
<CrazyLemon> vem :)
<CrazyLemon> 2 poletji sm delal s pijačo...tko da vem vse o njej :D
<sasa84> kaj pa si delou? ;)
<sasa84> kelnaru? :)
<CrazyLemon> naah..v mercatorju sm delal
<zdobersek> Se ko je bil Zoki tam?
<sasa84> oo, CrazyLemon je biu najbolši sosed :)
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> ne ni  blo več zokija tma
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa kje nis ti vse delou... varnostnik, mečkator, h. norman,...
<CrazyLemon> abanka
<sasa84> uuu
<CrazyLemon> tomos
<CrazyLemon> mehano
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> pr igračkah? :)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> vlakce sm delal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> čuuuu čuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> oz. tist k vrti kolo
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> o---o
<CrazyLemon> nek takega
<sasa84> tis pa res deklica za vse :)
<zdobersek> zoki je bil ku
<zdobersek> l
<CrazyLemon> no..v večini teh podjetij sm delal kot varnostnik
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa je bilo Å¡tudentsko delo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> k so ga dal na stran, se je po celi sloveniji vozu od mercatorja do mercatorja, tko so ga mel radi.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sumljiv velik Å¡ihtou si menju :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj ti pravim
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> no..v večini teh podjetij sm delal kot varnostnik
<CrazyLemon> menjal sm podjetja ne pa Å¡iht
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> sej sej...mi je blo to mal čudn :)
<sasa84> pa si meu tud pištolo? :P
<CrazyLemon> na abanki sm delal ko so začeli eure delit po sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> naah..tisto majo sam interventi..js pa nism hotu bit intervent :)
<CrazyLemon> so me pa hoteli poslat na usposabljanje ja
<sasa84> uf, pol bi se te mogoče člouk pa še clo bal ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga pištola čist nč
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa na prevozu denarja sm tudi delal..tam je sicer obvezna pištola.. sam noben od naju je ni mel če se prav spomnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lahk bi vsaj kak graf naredu jebelacesta :)
<andrejz> če ne morem na ubuntu.si uploadat
<CrazyLemon> a maš dropbox al nimaš :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bit k mernik :>
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kdo pa ti je posredoval podatke?
<sasa84> arnes :P
<CrazyLemon> to vem..zanima me oseba :)
<sasa84> jst
<zdobersek> sem ze mislu da ste obiskanost tegale kanala vzel za vir :)
<CrazyLemon> ti bi rada dobila kick ja :)
<sasa84> LOL
<andrejz> helpdesk@arnes.si
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> to vem..zanima me oseba :)
<CrazyLemon> a je tako težko prebrat kaj napišem lenobe preklete :)
<sasa84> S.B. je povedala :P
<andrejz> Milos Gajic
<sasa84> no, zdej pa maš :P
<zdobersek> milos car!
<CrazyLemon> no milos je tudi lani poslal statistiko
<sasa84> miloš je care!
<zdobersek> lepo, da ga recesija ni odnesla.
<sasa84> matej vadnjal je Å¡e tam? :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa Jaka Muddha?
<andrejz> sicer sem malo pogoljufal, ker imamo za lani podatke od 12 maja do 11 junija
<zdobersek> sam ne okol govort.
<zdobersek> al pa na loggan irc kanal pisat.
<zdobersek> :)
<sasa84> andrejz, ti packa
<CrazyLemon> ta saša..prav ne more počakat da js prvo objavim novico na fb
<CrazyLemon> ampak mora ona prej..pff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> evo sem dal Å¡e slikco, da ne bo pene
<alyosha> s5 se neki pritožuješ CrazyLemon
<alyosha> samo še to znaš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač  zna!
<alyosha> jaoo jaoo
<alyosha> banditen
<alyosha> kaj maste  guzvo za domov?:D
<CrazyLemon> ma je bla ob dveh ja
<CrazyLemon> tle do tega ovinka spodaj je bla
<CrazyLemon> oba pasa zasedena
<CrazyLemon> za gor
<CrazyLemon> prekleti turisti mona
<alyosha> ma da ki turisti
<alyosha> italjani mona
<alyosha> smrdljivi
<CrazyLemon> zdej ne vem če je
<alyosha> ma zdj baje da je dol
<CrazyLemon> u matr jim
<alyosha> tam pri idili že da se stoji
<CrazyLemon> pa lih zdej moram it
<alyosha> za na mejo
<alyosha> kam greš?
<CrazyLemon> na fax
<alyosha> ma ja mona
<alyosha> gor nimas guzve nikamor
<CrazyLemon> ja mona
<alyosha> za dol ko bos sow pa itak ne bo vec nikjer guzve
<CrazyLemon> gor ne..ampak tam pri tebi me zanima če je gužva
<alyosha> nene tu ni
<alyosha> zdj em sow mimo
<CrazyLemon> no pol je kul :)
<alyosha> na kroznem novem je ql
<alyosha> samo uno krozno je no good
<CrazyLemon> ma je ql kurac
<CrazyLemon> ti ki grejo od kopra proti meni gor
<alyosha> če ne mislijo ločit še en pas posebej nebo nič od unega
<CrazyLemon> samo pičijo ravno
<alyosha> ja ja
<alyosha> debili
<CrazyLemon> isto kot da ni krožnega
<alyosha> isto uno od gor proti dol
<alyosha> ma kreteni italjani in ljubljančani
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> kolko jih je tu zdj na kanalu takih:D
<CrazyLemon> ahha
<alyosha> prej sem skoraj se zaletew u tipa kolko me je znerviraw
<alyosha> oz. zenska
<alyosha> stara neka
<alyosha> bolj ko so stari bolj se delajo glupe
<alyosha> mona
<alyosha> mooo
<CrazyLemon> najhujše so take
<alyosha> in ji piskam
<alyosha> in beka se dela da ne čuje
<alyosha> gleda u drugo stran
<alyosha> ki bi se ji zaletew mona bočno notri
<CrazyLemon> ma človek..ni da se ne dela
<alyosha> da jo prevrnem
<CrazyLemon> ampak po moje res ne čuje
<alyosha> hahah ma ja
<alyosha> če ko sem začew piskat
<alyosha> s eobrnilau drugo stran
<alyosha> kao gleda ona
<alyosha> neki u prazno
<alyosha> mater ji
<alyosha> sj sem widu neke pkice po tleh kao bojo dali neki
<alyosha> da so dva pasa
<alyosha> da nemoraš it kr rawno
<alyosha> kretenoidi italjanski
<alyosha> fašisti
<CrazyLemon> lahko
<alyosha> pobit jih use
<CrazyLemon> če so tko naredili krožišče
<CrazyLemon> da ravno greš
<alyosha> ja ti prawim ni pasa Å¡e enega
<alyosha> če dajo še en pas
<alyosha> pol nemoraš
<CrazyLemon> sej sta 2
<alyosha> zdj ubistvu teoretičnjo lahko greš
<alyosha> ma sta kurac
<alyosha> en pas je
<CrazyLemon> ma valda sta
<alyosha> in neke pikice umes
<CrazyLemon> 2
<alyosha> 11111111111111
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> pikica ti je v gatah mona
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma stari zdj grem tam
<alyosha> in pridi dol
<alyosha> da ti pokazem
<alyosha> in da ti dam eno zlepo mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kolkokrat sm se vozu
<CrazyLemon> valda vem kolko jih je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> 3x ki je od uciraj
<alyosha> seljo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> NISTA DVA PASA!
<CrazyLemon> samo danes sm bil tam 2x
<CrazyLemon> sta
<alyosha> ločena kako
<alyosha> da čujem
<alyosha> z črto?
<CrazyLemon> ko greš kp -> hr
<CrazyLemon> sta dva pasa
<CrazyLemon> za gor in  za dol
<alyosha> not v krožnem
<alyosha> cepec
<alyosha> jao mene
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<alyosha> notri u krogu
<alyosha> da sta dva pasa
<alyosha> ?!
<CrazyLemon> ja notri v krogu ja
<alyosha> kaj si jedu tripe pa xe
<alyosha> ma kje si jih ti vidu
<alyosha> človek
<alyosha> une plastike so nabite okoli
<alyosha> kao krog
<alyosha> z rumeno črto
<alyosha> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> pa pikice so ble :D
<alyosha> in po sredini kjer bi bil Å¡e pas
<alyosha> so pikice ja
<alyosha> jebale te pikice
<alyosha> uno ni nič
<alyosha> uno je kje bo upajmo da hmalu
<alyosha> črta al pa pregrada
<alyosha> al neki
<CrazyLemon> pa cel krožni ni nič :D
<CrazyLemon> vidiš kako majhen je človek
<alyosha> ma sj ko bo narjen bo ql
<CrazyLemon> je uleteu autobus od mercatorja proti Å¡alari
<CrazyLemon> in je zablokiral una dva pasa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> če tip je šow samo rawno
<alyosha> seljak
<alyosha> namesto da je delaw krog
<alyosha> samo itak ne mora delat kroga ki nima se po čem orientirat
<alyosha> sj mozno da bojo ju3 porihtali
<alyosha> danes so že neki
<alyosha> Å¡irli
<alyosha> in pobrali semaforje
<alyosha> in to
<alyosha> mogoče bo
<alyosha> a kaj ti se delaš da greš u šolo:D
<alyosha> kdaj maš'
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ob 6ih začnem
<alyosha> in seveda tip bo šow po slovenski strani porabu 15min več 3l benza več
<alyosha> onesnažu okolje več
<alyosha> i tako dalje i tako dalje
<alyosha> namesto da italjanom onesnažuješ
<sasa84> alyosha, ljubavi :*
<alyosha> ke tip
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi človek
<alyosha> ooo srce
<sasa84> <3
<CrazyLemon> js vozim pod dovoljeno hitrostjo
<CrazyLemon> in tako manj onesnažujem
<alyosha> hahhaha
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno onesnazujes!
<CrazyLemon> pa ti tudi..še več kot js!
<sasa84> ಠ_ಠ
<alyosha> jaz itak da ja samo jz lahko
<alyosha> jaz mam dovoljenje
<alyosha> od drzave
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti
<alyosha> kva je sasa84 kva se dela?:D
<CrazyLemon> ti edino kar maš je pikico v gatah
<CrazyLemon> drugo nič
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> čega'
<alyosha> ?
<sasa84> alyosha, CrazyLemon voz 40km/h in to v peti, d mn benza pokur :P
<sasa84> alyosha, ma nč kej tazga... ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..tam kjer lahko :)
<alyosha> hahaha vem jaz da on neve vozit
<alyosha> Å¡para kio
<alyosha> da se ne pokvari
<alyosha> ke tip
<sasa84> mhm
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi je od 45 pa naprej peta :)
<alyosha> ma jz se učim!
<alyosha> cel dan ze
<sasa84> sicer pustmo, d ma motor čist zj*, pa ajde...pa pr benzu pršpara! :P
<CrazyLemon> kako laže človek
<CrazyLemon> a v ljubljani bil cel dan
<alyosha> jao jao CrazyLemon jaz bi ti ispit pobral!
<alyosha> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> in kao se cel dan uči
<CrazyLemon> ma dej lažnivc en
<alyosha> učil se človek
<alyosha> po poti
<CrazyLemon> debeli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ko smo vozli
<alyosha> gor ko sem čakaw
<alyosha> nazaj ko smo vozli
<alyosha> prehod iz srednjega u novi vek
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> zdj se moram kmečke upore
<alyosha> in to je to
<alyosha> sem se odloču da se bom nauču 2 tuje 2 slovenske teme
<alyosha> in to je to
<alyosha> pa če bo bo čene pa augusta:D
<alyosha> in fucking matematiko staari mogu bi nardit
<alyosha> jebena je u pm
<alyosha> oz. snovi je pun kurac
<alyosha> še jz ki sem mogu use iz nule se začet učit
<alyosha> praw uno
<alyosha> moo
<alyosha> in lažimir si ti CrazyLemon jaa
<alyosha> jaa?!
<CrazyLemon> ma dobro ma kaj je spet..prvo maš nek monolog
<CrazyLemon> in zdej js lažem
<alyosha> gor sem vidu
<alyosha> da si napisaw
<alyosha> da lazem
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se kdaj sm to napisal
<CrazyLemon> ampak se strinjam s svojo izjavo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> ma dej lažnivc en
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> zakaj mi noče časa zraven kopirat
<alyosha> ko kopiram text mona?!
<alyosha> sploh ne moram označit unega časa
<alyosha> predpostom
<sasa84> lažimir LOL
<alyosha> ?!
<CrazyLemon> Å IFT MONA
<CrazyLemon> ŠIFT DRŽI
<alyosha> ke tiiip
<alyosha> pa ta CrazyLemon je cel hax0r
<CrazyLemon> ma nism je cel h4x0r
<sasa84> prou l33t bi člouk reku :P
<CrazyLemon> ti si cel luz4r
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> luz4r ti u gačama mona!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> dej dej ne me motit
<alyosha> mora se učit fucking
<alyosha> kmečke upore
<alyosha> aka CrazyLemon se upre!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol veš da so zmagali
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda ju3 mora zgodovina
<alyosha> 2x 90min
<alyosha> fucking toom uch
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> pizda zračunaj mi tu verjetnosti katira tema bo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 10 jih mamo
<alyosha> 2 bojo
<alyosha> 5 svetovnih 5 slovenskih
<alyosha> od usake po ena bo
<alyosha> od svetovnih takoj črtamo eno ker je bla lani 2x
<alyosha> spomladanski in jesenski rok
<alyosha> ostanejo Å¡e 4.
<sasa84> dj no alyosha potrud se
<CrazyLemon> pusti ti verjetnost
<alyosha> ena od teh Å¡tirih je bla predlani
<sasa84> 2. pa 3. se nauč :P
<CrazyLemon> pri verjetnosti moraš upoštevat murhpya
<alyosha> sej
<CrazyLemon> ki te vedno lepo zajebe
<alyosha> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> tko da se nauči vse pa je
<alyosha> murphy mona
<alyosha> praw bi g apretepu
<alyosha> kaj so ga rodili
<sasa84> sama mati previdednost je CrazyLemon
<alyosha> da nebi blo njega bi blo use lazje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> previ what
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> previdnost hahaha
<sasa84> previdednost LOL
<sasa84> čeprou...je lepa beseda...previdednost
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu previdednost - podedovana previdnost
<CrazyLemon> oz ded k je previden...previdednost
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, podedovana ni :P
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> CrazyLemon si zmišlja nove neke besede
<alyosha> bi rad bil uni
<alyosha> kaj je BOhorič
<alyosha> al kaj je biw
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> toporišič :P
<alyosha> ewo to
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> llol
<sasa84> bohorič z articae horulae pa toporišič s slovnco...tm ene 400 let razlike :D
<CrazyLemon> lej jo ki se pametno dela
<sasa84> a je bohorič...1584?
<sasa84> čak :)
<sasa84> !g bohorič articae horulae
<Seniorita> Adam Bohorič: Articae Horulae :: Multimedijski predvajalnik, MMC ... http://tvslo.si/predvajaj/literarni-nokturno/ava2.48910034/
<alyosha> ja ja ja
<alyosha> to bo to
<alyosha> samo tu gledam to polo od srednjega veka
<alyosha> kr kr gre
<alyosha> 2 bi blo
<sasa84> 1584...točna sem bla ;)
<sasa84> to letnco sem si zapomnla k ma zadne dve cifri tko k letnca mojga rosjtav
<sasa84> rojstva
<alyosha> mata sasa84 ni kar tako
<sasa84> ajde...400 let razlike, sam ni pene ;)
<sasa84> alyosha, ja itak ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js se ne bi hvalu s tem da si stara :P
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
 * sasa84 je brihtna punca a ne alyosha ? :P
<alyosha> celo leto več ko crazy mona
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> sasa84 je najbrihtnejša
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> !
<alyosha> kaj ti si tudi 86?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon Å¡e puh raste :P
<CrazyLemon> jes sir
<alyosha> kaj nisi ti neki kao eno leto starejsi
<alyosha> or something
<alyosha> a
<alyosha> jebemte
<sasa84> ma kaki :P
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..samo sm Å¡el leto prej v Å¡olo :)
<alyosha> ti si ko andria
<sasa84> jaz bi dala še kšno leto manj ;)
<alyosha> ke tip mona
<alyosha> ma mas usaj tam
<alyosha> januarja brthday?
<CrazyLemon> feb.
<sasa84> februarja ;)
<alyosha> eh
<alyosha> 12?
<sasa84> sem vedla ;)
<alyosha> 18
<alyosha> 21
<alyosha> 9?
<alyosha> enega sem skunu wlda
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<alyosha> eh
<andrejz> aprila
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj 4. maš al kaj:D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> ma ne...1x prot konc
<alyosha> dej dej
<sasa84> tm nek čez 20. a ne?
<alyosha> 28
<alyosha> 32
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> a-a
<CrazyLemon> čez da
<CrazyLemon> 28 ne
<alyosha> nimas wlda
<alyosha>  26
<sasa84> 21-23...tm nekej ;)
<alyosha> al 27
<CrazyLemon> ne
<sasa84> 21, 22, 23
<alyosha> sj nwem
<CrazyLemon> in ne
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne
<alyosha> ja Å¡e 24 in 25
<alyosha> so ostali
<alyosha> to je to
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tako je
<sasa84> 27!
<alyosha> 25!
<sasa84> 24!
<CrazyLemon> bravo alyosha
<sasa84> haha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> yeeeaaaa
<alyosha> si mi dowen pico
<alyosha> z primaveri
<sasa84> alyosha, kdaj mam pa jst? ;)
<alyosha> ki sem ugani
<alyosha> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> ajde folk
<alyosha> ona maaaa
<alyosha> maja?
 * CrazyLemon off - fax
<alyosha> ajd idi ti
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :*
<alyosha> polako čez slovenijo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> mwahahahah
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> kaj pol sasa84 je maja al ne?:p
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENnAa7rqtBM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;TISM - Everyone Else Has Had More Sex Than Me [HD]&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> to kolega dal an fb hahahah
<sasa84> alyosha, ni maja ;)
<alyosha> hmm
 * sasa84 je jesensko dete
<alyosha> oktober 16th
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> mesec pravi, dan ne
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> 21st?
<sasa84> <--16
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> 9
<alyosha> 12
<sasa84> bliiiiiiiiiiz!
<alyosha> 11
<alyosha> 10
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> to ti lohk povem, d mam ful preprost datum za zapo,mnt ;)
<alyosha> 10!
<sasa84> 10.10 ;)
<alyosha> aaaa
<alyosha> je kebeeeka
<sasa84> wiiiii ;)
<alyosha> ti si skorja ko ubuntu:D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> 10.10 je bil Å¡e neki ja :D
<alyosha> pa cela huda si ti
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj ti to znese po horoskopu
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vodnar
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> vaga ;)
<alyosha> gramarka:D
<sasa84> kilaža :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> kebeka
<alyosha> eee ja niso lahke
<sasa84> ti si pa...dvojček?
<alyosha> fa Å¡oo
<sasa84> k moja mat ;)
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuuu
<sasa84> jutr maš rd!!!
<alyosha> kako veš da ju3?!
 * sasa84 is a spy
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> ;)
<alyosha> sem pa ze mislu
<alyosha> da te nateram da ugibaš
<alyosha> ki nebi uganla
<alyosha> :D
 * sasa84 Å¡la an fb pogledat ;)
<alyosha> ja ma kaj piše ze tko?
<alyosha> kaj ni da ju3 komaj pise
<sasa84> piše datum rojstva ;)
<alyosha> ne uporabljam jaz tega tolko tko da nevem:p
<alyosha> ma kje?!
<sasa84> zgori, hodi gledt :)
<alyosha> pa res
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> če bi se mi dalo z tem jajcemukvarjat bi ga še zbrisal:D
<alyosha> samo ki ta FB ma neke
<alyosha> take debilne menije
<alyosha> moraš praw ga preštudirat
<sasa84> se ga pa baje da zbrisat ;)
<alyosha> ma da se use večalmanj
<alyosha> samo moraš se dobro potrudit:D
<sasa84> brb, kofe :)
<sasa84> pridn bod tačas :)
 * sasa84 strogo pogleda
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> dj dj mroam se učit
<alyosha> !
 * nafisa is back (gone 01:26:58)
<nafisa> gor pri vremenu piše, da gre dež
<nafisa> kera zmešana aplikacija
<zdobersek> jst mam en gnome applet za vreme in se en unity applet
<zdobersek> za vreme
<zdobersek> in po neki cudni logiki za isto lokacijo kazeta razlicne podatke
<CrazyMelon> and i ia bek
<CrazyMelon> is*
<nafisa> lol?
 * sasa84 is back ;)
<nafisa> fajn
<sasa84> zdobersek, kter applet maš za unity?
<sasa84> oooo CrazyMelon ;)
<CrazyMelon> oooo
<CrazyMelon> js
<CrazyMelon> :-)
<sasa84> run in the background...kok to slovenmo že?
<sasa84> d so zagnani v ozadju ni glih a?
<sasa84> izvajati
<sasa84> !
<nafisa> poganjati :D
<nafisa> na predporočni večerji sestra od neveste meče hrano okol ... stara je 25 let pa se je zjokala, češ da ni vedla, da je na večerji od kralja pa kraljice ... in to v dragi restavraciji :D hahaha
<upd> nafisa;
<upd> ups
<upd> napsy;
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> ah, spet ta upd se moti ...
<nafisa> dej ... uzem se mal u roke pa glej, kaj pišeš
<upd_> sraje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] pino: kako instalirati kdenlive iz SVN repozitorija  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4979/new/posts/
<mufl0n> napsy;
<Sky[x]> grega here ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<mufl0n> !t en sl salem
<Seniorita> Salem
<zgaga> !t sr en jebacu ti majko
<Seniorita> I'll fuck your mother
<sasa84> jou ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Building "Windows 8" - Video #1&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> ubistvu lohk tud socket uporabim pa gif downloadal pa prikažem
<upd> da ne bom vse slike shranjeval
<upd> tk so mejhne ikonce
<upd> ja ja dobr
<upd> pol bom pa kr tko
<zdobersek> mhm.
<upd> zdobersek; hvala. dobr si se spomnu to.
<zdobersek> np.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni od muh !
<Sky[x]> :)
<zdobersek> zdobersek je special
<zdobersek> je pogledu kdo windows 8 UI?
<zdobersek> ubistvu enak izgled kot na windows phone, sam da gre za racunalnike
<zdobersek> je pa potreben touchscreen, ocitno,
<zdobersek> .
<CrazyLemon> torej fail ? :)
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Building "Windows 8" - Video #1&#x202c;&rlm;
<zdobersek> ta predstavljatoR je mal ...
<zdobersek> ne izpada mi kompetenten.
 * sasa84 gre gledat film.. ženske an robu živčnega zloma :D
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Velike datoteke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4983/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Velike datoteke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4983/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> a sev
<bogdanov> benu
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? se je fuzbal končau?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogergr: Velike datoteke  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4983/new/posts/
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> basket
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ukakov si se nimas kej
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa že glumiš neki
<CrazyLemon> lepo sm ti reku da sm mislu da govoriš za fuzbal
<bogdanov> maja nism ti reku
<bogdanov> daje fuzbal
<bogdanov> sam atletico bilbao real madrid
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> vem da nisi reku..zato pa sm napisal "sm mislu" :)
<nafisa> aaa, sploh se nisem na away dala ... ok ok
<CrazyLemon> kaka Å¡koda ker nisi kle spammal s svojim lame away msgem!
<CrazyLemon> upam da naslednič boš!!111
<nafisa> sorry ... komu ti to?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vedno misliš da se s tabo pogovarjam?
<CrazyLemon> a si edina oseba kle?
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ass
<Sky[x]> jst sem si pa autoaway vklopu :D
<upd> svaštva
<upd> gledam na fb, skupnje prijatelje če bi vse dodal jih bi imel 2k :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> :)
<bogdanov> ceb jst use zoke potrdu k me hocjo dodt
<bogdanov> bi mi friznu
<bogdanov> face
<bogdanov> ;)
<Sky[x]> pismo en dobr ozadje si morm nastimat predlogi ? :D
<sasa84> oh, zakon film
<upd> bogdanov; haha :)
<upd> sasa84; koji
<sasa84> ženske na robu živčnega zloma od almodovarja
<sasa84> perfekten film
<sasa84> film, ki je komedija, drama,ma swašta
<bogdanov> sasa84 a za u dvoje?
<bogdanov> ;)
 * sasa84 obožuje almodovarjeve filme :)
<upd> dj odkar mam punco
<upd> že same komedije z dramami gledam
<upd> k sci-fi omenim dobim Å¡amar
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cicija!
<upd> :/
<upd> dobr sj to tko k sva skup, drgač gledam kar mi paše an :)
<upd> in nism cicija ;)
<sasa84> jaz mam pa ful rada dobre drame
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> drama sploh ne more bit dobra :P
<upd> aka leap year
<upd> cjo to morm jutri gledat že kar vidim da bo kr neki
<upd> :P
<sasa84> morjo bit dobre drame...ne kr ene
<sasa84> men so všeč almodovarjevi filmi, pa ure do večnosti je tud zakon film
<sasa84> ni vsak Å¡it k nos ime drama...dober film ;)
<sasa84> bergman je kul, passolini, visconti
<bogdanov> na partisu
<upd> hm :)
<bogdanov> xxx
<bogdanov> so men dobre
<bogdanov> drame
<bogdanov> ;))
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, mal se zadrž no :P
<bogdanov> sry :SS
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> al če boš z mano kej mutil... boš mogu tud take stvari gledat, k jih gledam jst :P
<sasa84> sej vidš d sm bl umetniška dušca :)
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda...
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> zna se koje gazda kod srbina
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqtoK1HHHHw&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;ZEMLJA LJUBAVI - Nedeljko Bajic Baja&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> svaka ti čast
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> taj hrvat
<upd> veš
<upd> :P
<sasa84> bogdanov, boš ti vidu če mene dobiš u bajto...kdo je gazda, bemtiš!!!
<sasa84> :P
<bogdanov> upd kdo?
<bogdanov> sasa84 haha
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> ;)))
<sasa84> čikpavza fantički ;)
<bogdanov> lah si na dolocenih
<bogdanov> stvareh
<bogdanov> glavna
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> mhm, res je...
<bogdanov> no pjd
<bogdanov> enga skadit
<bogdanov> :P
<sasa84> pr enih stvareh hočm bit šefica...ostale ti pa prepustim d si ti prvi... npr. financiranje novga krznenga plašča :P
<sasa84> Å¡ibam kadit ;)
<upd> a ni nedeljko hrvat
<upd> dj nehi
<upd> mi cigarete
<upd> omenjat
<upd> k sm že 5h brez
<bogdanov> upd ne?
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa sm živčn
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> sj ze ime
<upd> kak ni :)
<bogdanov> use pove
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> !g nedeljko bajic
<Seniorita> Nedeljko Bajic Baja / zvanicna Internet prezentacija http://www.nedeljkobajicbaja.com/
<upd> aa
<upd> ja točno bosanac
<upd> :P
<bogdanov> republika srpska!
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNp8HhImJ1s :P
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Недељко Бајић Баја 2010- Додир неба Спот&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> ti moja tajno vecita
<bogdanov> tntn
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> car je nimas kej
<bogdanov> skoda k u nuben diskac u slo
<upd> da
<bogdanov> nepride
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> predrag :S
<bogdanov> jp
<upd> al nima za vinjeto :S
<bogdanov> neki od tega je
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> da
<bogdanov> al pa zato kj crazy hrvoje?
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> pa ne upa čez hrvaško zarad njega
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<upd> We are not yet able to translate from Bosnian into Slovenian.
<upd> k :S
<upd> gugl
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč fantički, šibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočkula ;)
<upd> aj
<upd> pa Å¡e jest grem
<upd> lahkonoč
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFf8w9CugVY&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Adi Smolar - Jaz sem nor&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> jaz sem mali psihopat ... in te stisnu bom za vrat ... ker js sem mali psihopat ... z mano se ne smeš igrat :D
<bogdanov> nafisa vemo
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... :?
<nafisa> :***
<bogdanov> nafisa :***
<nafisa> Kaj postane daljše, če ga potegneš,
<nafisa> se dobro prilagaja med joški,
<nafisa> se odlično fiksira v luknjo
<nafisa> in najbolje dela kadar se nategne???
<bogdanov> kondom
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> pokvarjenc, bogdanov !!!!!
<nafisa> varnostni pas
<nafisa> v avtomobilu
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :S
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-03
<nafisa> ne bom varnostnega pasu v avtu jebala, mona
<frojnd> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t470253#crta :S
<Seniorita> Spletna stran Prevoz.org ugasnjena zaradi domnevno nezakonitega ogla&#353;evanja dela na &#269;rno @ Slo-Tech
<frojnd> zivimo v butalski drzavi
<frojnd> officially confirmed!
<CrazyLemon> true that
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> pa_stream_cork() failed: Povezava je bila prekinjena
<nafisa> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Povezava je bila prekinjena
<nafisa> v VLCju bom vse gnala ...
<nafisa> totema mam dost
<bogdanov> ne a res
<bogdanov> VLC ROX
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> pa saj na 10.04 sem porihtala totema ...
<nafisa> neki sem mogla brisat ven iz kode
<nafisa> samo ... se mi ne da ...
<bogdanov> sory ti
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> pa zakaj bi, če na vlc-ju vse dela
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/Bu7MLhwK1XA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Adi Smolar-Vroči telefon.&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CrFlyL35ok
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;MC STOJAN - KUKU LELE [ OFFICIAL VIDEO ]&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> LOL
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> vzameš enga napol raperja
<CrazyLemon> in daš not 10 napol golih punc
<CrazyLemon> in maš hit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> boli ga
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> mja sj
<CrazyLemon> jebe se mu
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> zgleda bl si kmet
<bogdanov> prj uspes
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma on sploh ni kmet
<CrazyLemon> on je navadn komad govedine :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/system76-serval-professional-review/
<Seniorita> We review the System76 Serval Pro: Is it the best Ubuntu laptop ever?
<CrazyLemon> hud laptop
<CrazyLemon> i7 proc
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> fak..8gb rama
<CrazyLemon> pa ssd disk
<bogdanov> grd
<CrazyLemon> Nvidia GeForce GTX 485M Graphics with 2.0GB GDDR5 Video Memory
<CrazyLemon> 2nd Generation Intel Core i7-2820QM Processor (8MB L3 Cache, 2.30GHz)
<CrazyLemon> 8 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333MHz – 2 X 4GB
<CrazyLemon> 80 GB Intel SATA II 3 Gb/s Solid State Disk Drive
<CrazyLemon> lahk je on grd
<CrazyLemon> sam glej kak hardware ma
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> jurja paje
<CrazyLemon> ma v sloveniji je tak laptop najmanj 1.5k €
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> tam pa pride manj k jurja če preračunaš ceno v eure :)
<bogdanov> jp
<bogdanov> dje se picke jajare
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paRSC3q1PcI&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Kristijan golubovic    GDE STE PICKE NA JARE&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> ko oce da se zakaci
<bogdanov> mi smo srbi
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js spat
<CrazyLemon> ajde jajara
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> spavajlija
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> nočko, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti tut greš spat?
<nafisa> alyosha se še kr uči?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/I0uepFhEFN8
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;adi smolar - če bi živeli v pradavnini&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> as res
<bogdanov> slovenka
<bogdanov> mojca kva pa
<bogdanov> hah
<nafisa> ja, slovenka sem ... te kaj moti pri temu?
<nafisa> bogdanov, ???
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiqwXdxDerI&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Citulja-Kristijan&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> knele
<bogdanov> mafic
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kaj te moti pri slovenkah=
<nafisa> bogdanov, ??
<bogdanov> da poslusajo tako
<bogdanov> musko
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> pa saj drugače gothic poslušam
<nafisa> pa dalmatinske
<nafisa> pa rock
<nafisa> pa metal
<nafisa> pa .........
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> klasično ... ala bach, wagner ... mozart ...
<nafisa> carmina burana ...
<bogdanov> as ti
<bogdanov> rockercka
<bogdanov> metalka
<bogdanov> ?
<nafisa> nič od tega
<nafisa> js sam poslušam lepo muziko :))
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> BigWhale, ka ti si že pol ure pokonci?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: [rešeno] Velike datoteke (>4GB) na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4983/new/posts/
<BigWhale> nafisa, zdej sem ze mal dalj j :>
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> jutro ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] Velike datoteke (>4GB) na USB ključku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4983/new/posts/
<sasa84> alyosha, kje pa si ;)
<uni4dfx> lol zagovor za OSS
<sasa84> oj dhbiker :)
<dhbiker> lp
<napsy> jutro
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<upd> kaj pa jest
<upd> :/ :]
<upd> nafisa;
<upd> ma
<upd> napsy;
<napsy> ja
<upd> 	char *start = strstr(buffer, "<?xml version=\"1.0\"?><xml_api_reply version=\"1\">");
<upd> 	char *end = strstr(buffer, "</xml_api_reply>");
<upd> kako nj to zdej kopiram nekam v en buffer v tem področju
<upd> mal sm iz C-ja že
<upd> pa me jebe skoz
<nafisa> upd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<upd> sorry draga
<upd> :P
<napsy> um
<sasa84> oj upd miško moj mali :D
<sasa84> jutro nafi ;)
<upd> olalala :D
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> upd, Å¡e komad zate
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq6lQqeY09g&feature=share
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Hajdi-Tvoj pogled muči me&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> ooo kubanc :)
<kubanc> pozdravljena
<kubanc> :)
<sasa84> :)
<kubanc> kako smo kaj na petek...
<napsy> delovno
<upd> sasa84; hah kes pa hajdi najdla :d
<kubanc> napsy, kdaj si pa se ti kej delal
<kubanc> rajs povej da sedis v pisarni pa se ucis internet pa pamet :P
<napsy> ma tu tut
<napsy> treba sledit da ne zamudim kj :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> upd, ma sam zate :P
<upd> ooo :)
<upd> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/napadel-me-je-nezemljan.html not again
<Seniorita> 'Napadel me je Nezemljan!' - 24ur.com
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<sasa84> upd, ja revež ;)
<kubanc> :D
<upd> :D
<sasa84> upd, pa so ti storil silo? :P
<upd> jap Å¡e zdej me Å¡upak boli
<upd> :)
<sasa84> lol
<upd> but i can say, an alien rape me!
<upd> :)
<sasa84> blagor teb ej :P
<sasa84> važič!
<upd> ha kajneda :)
<kubanc> jst sm pa koncno nasel vzrok za en hitachijev disk kva je blo narobe..
<kubanc> hitachi drive fitness test je zlo dobra zadeva..
<kubanc> tudi za ostale produkte, ki niso hitacdhji
<dhbiker> kubanc: spinrite je tudi kul za take zadeve
<kubanc> bom pogledal
<kubanc> samo tole je uradni program za hitachijeve diske, tko da, ma da mi zamenjajo disk
<kubanc> ker je se pod garancjio..
<dhbiker> heh
<kubanc> da ne bodo slucajn kej prevec pametni
<dhbiker> hitachi + diski = slabe izkušnje
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> :D
<dhbiker> ne da imam kaj proti njim ...
<dhbiker> samo slabi sektorji
<dhbiker> crknjena elektronika
<dhbiker> ne hvala
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRmDwVj5CRM
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Perform a full hard drive check with Spinrite when reloading your computer.&#x202c;&rlm;
<kubanc> dhbiker, bad clusters je tud men javjo v programu....
<kubanc> potem sem pa uporabil fitness test
<dhbiker> mja sej je dosti tega
<kubanc> tale spinrite zgleda kr vredu
<dhbiker> samo ta zadeva je že testirana
<dhbiker> iz moje strani
<dhbiker> na preko 100 diskov
<kubanc> tole pomoje ni slaba zadeva da stestriras ko dobis nov racunalnik
<dhbiker> točno to
<dhbiker> lahko kar disk nazaj neseš
<dhbiker> pa je mir
<kubanc> sam tale spinrite treba nabavt al je free?
<dhbiker> *khm* torrent
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> khm agreed :D
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> :D
<dhbiker> Size	3.61 MB (3,781,354 bytes) | 10 files | Show Filelist
<dhbiker> to je najbolj smešno
<dhbiker> taka mala zadeva tako efektivna :D
<kubanc> dhbiker, kok si mel ti velik falj ko si downloadal?
<kubanc> okol 7 MB ?
<dhbiker> tu neki
<dhbiker> oz odvisno kira verzija
<dhbiker> :D
<kubanc> 6 ...
<dhbiker> hmm
<dhbiker> mogoče maš kaki image več
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol kok je biu simpl zagovor
<dhbiker> kot sem ga jaz imel ko sem downloadal
<uni4dfx> kaj razpravljate? :)
<dhbiker> spinrite
<dhbiker> je debata
<kubanc> 0x75 error code hitachi :d
<dhbiker> lol
<teardrop> lo
<teardrop> andrejz, mene ne bo na prevajalskem pivu
<sasa84> :(
<andrejz> saj lahko vodo piješ :)
<dhbiker> Å¡pilferderber :O
<dhbiker> :P
<andrejz> ej teardrop, a tam zgoraj je tisti bar odprt, se da pivo kupit?
<teardrop> ja
<teardrop> do 23h
<sasa84> kaj skrbi andrejza ;)
<andrejz> ok, kul
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj si mel
<upd> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/74962_1558601058122_1628157318_1318280_462947_n.jpg :P
<Seniorita> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1628157318
<sasa84> upd, ti ne smeš takih fotk pošiljat okol ;)
<upd> prov vedu sm da boš nekaj takega napisala ;) ah sj gledam lahko :P
<upd> me zanima če njeni tastari vejo kakšne fotke ima na fb :D
<CrazyLemon> to je očitno sestrična od frenda :D
<upd> sj je lepo 130 klikov všeč mi je zbrat, sam ne zavoljo tega da si napol gol
<upd> aja :D
<upd> CrazyLemon; kr akcija :)
<upd> al ti ne smeš tud :P
<CrazyLemon> ni mi do nekih wannabe bitchez :)
<upd> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a ve zakaj sizeof(x)/sizeof(float) vrne 1?
<R33D3M33R> x=array
<R33D3M33R> ki ima definitivno več kot pa 1 vrednost
<zdobersek1> sizeof(x) == sizeof(float)?
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak to bi pomenilo, da x vsebuje samo 1 vrednost
<R33D3M33R> prvih 10 vrednosti x pa je: 0.800000,1.200000,1.600000,2.000000,2.400000,2.800000,3.200000,3.600000,4.000000,4.400000
<CrazyLemon> ti želiš velikost x[] ali velikost x[i] ?
<R33D3M33R> velikost x[]
<R33D3M33R> torej Å¡t. elementov v x me zanima
<napsy> R33D3M33R: kak tip pa je x?
<R33D3M33R> float *x
<napsy> sizeof(x) * sizeof(void*)
<napsy> oz cak
<napsy> ne mors zvedet
<napsy> sj x ni array
<R33D3M33R> seveda je
<napsy> ne
<napsy> to je pointer
<R33D3M33R> x=vector(1,items);
<R33D3M33R> tole kasneje naredim
<napsy> in kaj naredi vector?
<napsy> in x je se vedno tipa float *
<R33D3M33R> preko malloc se inicializira
<napsy> torej ni array
<R33D3M33R> hm, ampak ga pa lahko printam s for zankov
<R33D3M33R> *zanko
<R33D3M33R> hm, tole bom morda moral tako ali tako drugače rešiti
<napsy> seveda
<napsy> sam prek sizeof ne mors ugotovit kaj se skriva v tem pointerju
<napsy> oz sizof vidi x kot float* in ne tistega, kar ti noter dajes
<napsy> obvlada kdo python+django?
 * CrazyLemon points at kami
<napsy> mm, se kdo drug :-)
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> a ne maraš kamija? :o
<CrazyLemon> :))
<napsy> mm ne ni to
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> joke :>
<napsy> kokr mi je znano ma on ze nek job
<CrazyLemon> aja ti job ponujaš
<napsy> sam mora pac res obvladat
<CrazyLemon> js edino kar res obvladam je vožnja na faks
<CrazyLemon> lejtr :D
<napsy> :-)
<napsy> no, ce kdo misli da obvlada naj me msg-ja
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon
<R33D3M33R> a pa obstaja možnost, da dobim zadnji element tega x?
<napsy> ne brez da ves koliko elementov je not
<napsy> struct { float *x; int length; } _x;
<napsy> pol pa nrdis se funkcije za to strukturo
<R33D3M33R> hm, bom premislil
<R33D3M33R> hvala za1x
<napsy> np
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon dans zjutri
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rejven: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> omg
<CrazyMelon> tole saks
<CrazyMelon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/doublebyobu.png
<napsy> a
<napsy> ka mas pa to?
<CrazyMelon> sm kliknu z middle gumbkom na byobu v launcherju (unity)
<CrazyMelon> v upanju da bom dobu nov terminal
<CrazyMelon> pa se je v bistvu ta samo podvojil
<CrazyMelon> in mam dva enaka terminala
<CrazyMelon> in kar napišem v enem
<CrazyMelon> se takoj vidi v drugem
<CrazyMelon> sinhronizirano je
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyMelon> sploh ni lol
<CrazyMelon> annoying je
<CrazyMelon> če quitam v enem oknu
<CrazyMelon> quitam tudi v drugem
<CrazyMelon> :D
<napsy> heh
<napsy> za kaj pa je to prakticno?
 * sasa84 razmišlja, če bi pingala CrazyMelon 
 * Tadej ji to potezo odsvetuje
 * CrazyMelon razmišlja o /kickban sasa84 
<CrazyMelon> :))
<sasa84> pf :P
<sasa84> pol ne boš več dobil tutorialov :P
<CrazyMelon> sj niti novice nisi napisala
<sasa84> kakšne novice?
<CrazyMelon> o tem da boste meli ubuntu help urice
<sasa84> jah kaj...na naši strani sem!
<sasa84> pf!
<CrazyMelon> a tko..js pa sm mislu da so ubuntu urice  pa so to prevajalske urice
<dhbiker> unity ?
<CrazyMelon> kaj je z unityjem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<dhbiker> wait...
<dhbiker> očitno že dolgo nisem ubuntuja gledal
<dhbiker> o.O
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<CrazyMelon> js pojma nimam o čem ti govoriš :)
<dhbiker> amm
<dhbiker> nisem znal kaj je unity
<dhbiker> ebat ga
<dhbiker> :D
<dhbiker> jebat*
<uni4dfx> dhbiker in kam misliš o unityju?
<dhbiker> nimam nič proti ubuntuju.. samo mi je zanimivo da niso več na gnome
<dhbiker> heh
<sasa84> dhbiker, sej unity gradi na gnome
<sasa84> ljoškoooooooooooooooooooooo
<sasa84> VSE VSE VSE NAJBOLJÅ E :*********************
<sasa84> alyosha, kje se skrivaš ;)
<alyosha> hehehe hvala hvala
<alyosha> ma učim se:/
<sasa84> ajej :(
<alyosha> ju3 je matematika
<dhbiker> mature ?
<dhbiker> a*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<alyosha> dhbiker jes jes matura:D
<alyosha> sasa84 haaa zdj sem widu posnetek:D
<alyosha> very nice:D
<dhbiker> heh..
<dhbiker> vse najbpljše pa polno sreče potem :D
<dhbiker> najboljše*
<dhbiker> heh
<alyosha> hehe hvala hvala
<alyosha> dej dej moram se it učit naprej
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> ma ne me jebat kera reklama:DD
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwQZqw-dz4w&feature=digest
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Žile ve, kako se dobar surfa&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> napsy;
<napsy> jo
<upd> jo
<upd> en problem kako nj podam pointer na buffer, funkciji da ga lahko v funkciji potem spremenim da kaže drugam
<napsy> um
<napsy> pointer na pointer
<napsy> ?
<upd> http://pastebin.com/FRahNLK5
<Seniorita> [C]   int check_data(char *buf, char *d, char *r)  {  	char *start = strstr(buf, d); - Pastebin.com
<upd> hm ja mislem da je tko
<upd> char *buffer = malloc(150);
<upd> taj tud pointer ja, torej je ptr pointer na pointer a ga podam kot check_data
<upd> no problem je v vrstici 26.
<upd> buf = stop;
<napsy> *buf = *stop // s tem tak ze spremenis vsebino bufferja
<upd> to seveda ne dela, delal bi tam pol k pa podaš drugi funkciji ne dela več, uglavnem ko se funkcija končuje more buf kazat na stop, stop pa kaže nekje na sredino v buf
<upd> da res je
<upd> mislim da bi moral bit char **buf
<napsy> aha ti hoces naslov spremenit kamor kaze buffer
<napsy> ja saj, dvojni pointer
<upd> ok kako pa tam pol ko passam funkciji
<upd> *buf
<napsy> chack_data(char **buf, ///
<upd> ali &buf
<napsy> check_data(&pos, ...
<upd> sure ? :)
<napsy> ja
<upd> kako pa pol spremenim
<upd> *buf = stop;
<napsy> ja, pol bo pos kazal na stop
<upd> ker bo pointer na pointer
<upd> ok let me try
<upd> char *start = strstr(buf, d);
<upd> zdej moram Å¡e vse te spremenit ane
<upd> ni več buf ampak vse zamenjam z *buf
<upd> valda se sesuje hmmhmh :)
<upd> napsy;  dela, prej je bilo buf++; da se je pointer naprej pomaknil no pol pa ni *buf++; ampak (*buf)++;
<sasa84> Tadej pa skoz nek gor pa dol skače ;)
<sasa84> ej, eno komercialno sporočilo... pozna kdo kšnga ribiča, k ma barko???
<upd> ribič pepe
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ribič pepe nima barke
<nafisa> pa kakadu tud ne :P
<upd> :D
<CrazyLemon> ribič pepe ima barko
<CrazyLemon> sam k je trenutno na popravilu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a veš una ladjo k ma spodi šipo, d lohk gledaš dno...a voz iz pirana?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> s kje pa bo vozla :D
<CrazyLemon> v izoli itak ni tok zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ni zanimiv podvodni svet :D
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> morm najdit en cheap prevoz z ladjico...d se bodo mulci mal pelal
<CrazyLemon> sj maš vodni taksi al kak se že imenuje :D
<upd> na un čovn jih pel k po lublanci fura
<sasa84> hehe
<sasa84> ma raj bi morje
<sasa84> upd, sam zate... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq6lQqeY09g&feature=share
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Hajdi-Tvoj pogled muči me&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> sasa84; že drugič mi daješ ta komad dons :)
<upd> sj če me hočeš na pico peljat ti kr povej :p
<sasa84> to je pa za CrazyLemon... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e25_3FuQWHg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Tajci - Hajde Da Ludujemo (ESC 1990 - Yugoslavia)&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> upd, en je pastou ta komad na fejsbuk... sploh ga nism poznala in mi je smešn za crknt :))))
<upd> :D
<upd> ql ql
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEincQVdAkU&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;RIBIČ PEPE - Kleopatra&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> taj bolš an :P
<sasa84> ribič pepe???
<sasa84> pa čuki zravn???
<sasa84> LOOOOL
<sasa84> bogdanov, ljubavi, sam zate... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKYHNOekCJE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Lepa Brena - Miki, Mico&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> hehe jo
<bogdanov> dobr ja
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> čeprou je muslimanka, si jo kr lastite a? ;)
<zgaga> ona je iz brckoga
<bogdanov> porocena
<bogdanov> z srbam
<bogdanov> ;)
<sasa84> to pa ;)
<sasa84> kaj j e že... fahreta jahić al kok?
<bogdanov> fakreta jahic
<bogdanov> ja
<sasa84> brena je carica
<bogdanov> jp
<sasa84> dražen voli disko disko... :P
<nafisa> tuc tuc tuc tuc
<sasa84> neee, harmonka more bit kle :P
<sasa84> pa ena dalmatinska klapa k dela "mmmmm" :D
<nafisa> sasa84, js mam na uhih zdajle i love disco iz 70ih
<upd> °F to °C	Deduct 32, then multiply by 5, then divide by 9 je deduct odštej ?
<nafisa> (°F  -  32)  x  5/9 = °C
<nafisa> bo ok, upd ???
<upd> da tnx.
<nafisa> za obratno pa itak znaš speljat ... vsaj upam :D
<nafisa> °C  x  9/5 + 32 = °F
<nafisa> da boš mel
<nafisa> ka jas kiham, stari, čuj
<sasa84> čuj :P
<upd> nč grem k ženi, adijo.
<CrazyLemon> <upd> °F to °C Deduct 32, then multiply by 5, then divide by 9 je deduct odštej ?
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> (°F  -  32)  x  5/9 = °C
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> ((°F  -  32)  x  5)/9 = °C
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je
<PotegnemTiGa> daj pogooglaj malo, limun
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi guglal karkol
<CrazyLemon> js sm pameten brez gugla!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem naprej češnje jest
<CrazyLemon> adijo
<PotegnemTiGa> ja, kr dej
<PotegnemTiGa> upam, da nimajo e-coli
<CrazyLemon> E.coli*
 * CrazyLemon off
<PotegnemTiGa> .--..--.-.-l.-.-.-.-
<kubanc> lol, kaksni nicki :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<CrazyBreskvica> kubanc, a ti niso všeč? ;)
<dhbiker> uh kaki nicki
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<kubanc> CrazyBreskvica, kva ce mi ni vsec?
<kubanc> nicki?
<kubanc> ej folk
<kubanc> kako se rece additional drivers v slovenskem ubuntuju
<napsy> dodatni gonilniki
<kubanc> hvala
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je to "gonilniki strojne opreme"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> ej, kako mas v slovenscini da nastavis na privzeto namesto unity na gnome
<kubanc> kje je tisto v nastavitvah?
<CrazyLemon> emmm
<CrazyLemon> nikjer
<CrazyLemon> pri loginu izbereš ubuntu classic
<kubanc> ja pa lahko nastavis...
<kubanc> jst sm na virtal machine nastavil
<CrazyLemon> no pol nastavi kaj mene sprašuješ pol :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ja ne vem kakso je ime v nastavitvah
<CrazyLemon> jah enako kot v angleški različici
<CrazyLemon> sam da je slovensko ime
<CrazyLemon> in 99% verjetnost je da se nahaja na enakem mestu :)
<CrazyLemon> v meniju that is
<kubanc> smo ze najdl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Na voljo so ASUS-ovi mini prenosniki s prednameščenim Ubuntujem  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4984/new/posts/
<CrazyBreskvica> KubaLibre, a si najdu?
<CrazyBreskvica> CrazyLemon, a ne greš dons nč žurat? ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako je pa to vprašanej
<CrazyLemon> seveda grem!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, slabo ti kaže :P
<CrazyLemon> kako pa ti veš kako meni kaže :>
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ženski čut mi izdaja kok ti kaže :P
<KubaLibre> CrazyLemon, sm sm
<CrazyLemon> KubaLibre kaj si?
<sasa84> napsy, si tukej?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :P
<sasa84> oj dhbiker
<dhbiker> lp
<sasa84> ej, poznaš ti kej tele awk komande?
<dhbiker> awk ?
<CrazyLemon> awk '{ ... } '
<dhbiker> ah to
<dhbiker> nope
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<sasa84> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> čisto pozabu sm da je danes tekma
<sasa84> kakšna?
<CrazyLemon> ferski otoki: slovenija
<sasa84> s temi ferskimi pa dostkrat Å¡pilamo :P
<CrazyLemon> če smo tam tam po kakovosti :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: [11.04] problemi s skype-om (audio/video)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4973/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> kjes niga
<bogdanov> eome
<CrazyLemon> http://go6.si/2011/06/projekt-ipv6-t2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+go6si+%28go6.si%29&utm_content=Twitter
<Seniorita> Projekt IPv6 T2 (by Zobo) | go6.si
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> jst sm ga kuj imu
<bogdanov> k sm za vrat
<bogdanov> prjev sefa
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> grem u LJ
<bogdanov> ajd
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> oj Sky[x]
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat
<sasa84> nočko ;))
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-04
<napsy> buta buta buta
<napsy> roko v ogenj dam
<napsy> za dj time
<napsy> roko v ogenj dam
<napsy> etc.
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeMqt4jIe1Q&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Mujo i Haso - Taxi&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> vauuuuuuuviiiiiiiiii
<Grega> kak sem vrejzannnn ;)))
<Grega> kiii snnn
<Grega> nafisa!! :)
<Grega> ljuUBICA
<nafisa> ka je?
<Grega> takl to me 1 2 3
<nafisa> Gregore ... srce ... reci
<Grega> zasto ne SPAVASSSSSSSSSS
<nafisa> nehal smo delat zdajle
<Grega> wooowiiiii
<nafisa> i šta je tebi ... baš ne spavaš ... kao ja
<Grega> bruhal sem
<Grega> skoz okno
<Grega> avta
<Grega> zivalsko
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> se mi je zdel, ja
<Grega> ne vem kaj mije blo
<Grega> zgleda je bla pica pokvarjena
<nafisa> ka le, a?
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> napio si se ...
<nafisa> živalsko :D
<Grega> niiisaaammmm
<nafisa> životinsko :D hahaha
<Grega> :>
<Grega> pizda sem zajebal
<Grega> kot se nikoli
<nafisa> vem, da si velik ...
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ker se z mano pogovarjaš ... celo
<Grega> aalooo malaaaaa
<Grega> jaz te ljubiiimm
<Grega> nasktivaj
<nafisa> a res ...
<Grega> naskrivaj
<Grega> :P
<nafisa> a me boš, ko se bom septembra preselila v MB, še vedno? :P
<Grega> uh
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> a bos bluzi miklavza?
<nafisa> v tezno se bom preselila
<Grega> zakon!
<Grega> a bos dala kaj?
<nafisa> za en pir bom pa dala
<Grega> neeeeee
<Grega> nocem pira
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> fuj
<nafisa> te pa sok
<nafisa> kava?
<nafisa> redbull?
<Grega> jak
<Grega> ne ne ne ne
<nafisa> vodo, evo!
<Grega> saj se da vse zmenit...
<Grega> free sex al pa nic
<nafisa> ok, te pa nič
<Grega> :P
<Grega> kurba!!!!!
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> ne ne
<nafisa> prasica! :D
<Grega> tocno!
<nafisa> kurba da vsem
<nafisa> prasica pa vsem ... sam teb ne :P
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> k mojemu se selim, veš
<nafisa> tak da ...
<nafisa> se moreš z njim zmenit
<Grega> saj nisem ljubosumen
<Grega> :)
<Grega> vse se da zmenit!
<nafisa> saj pravim ... z jim se zmeni, čuj
<Grega> cuuuujjj
<Grega> :))))
<Grega> uhshit
<Grega> ne vem kdaj me je zmankalo
<Grega> lacn sem
<Grega> a kuhas=
<nafisa> mam golaž
<Grega> haaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> sm ga učer skuhala
<Grega> w00t w000t
<Grega> gimmi
<Grega> mmmm kja bi zdaj naredo za golaz
<Grega> pol-umrl
<nafisa> nisi prej dobro prebral ...
<nafisa> septembra se selim v MB
<Grega> zamrzni ga
<Grega> :)))))
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> te bom novega skuhala
<Grega> deal!
<Grega> zdaj sem se kr na golaz povabil :>>>
<nafisa> sam je moj reko, da en mesec al pa 2 ne bom mela interneta
<nafisa> tak da za november se lahko zmenima
<Grega> ne ne ne
<Grega> ti samodaj naslov
<Grega> jaz sem lac
<Grega> n
<Grega> saj ne rabis interneta
<nafisa> boš kr potrko ... pa mojemu reko, da si na golež vablen? al kak?
<Grega> a je nasilne narave?
<nafisa> ja, me kr čuva
<nafisa> bi se temu reklo
<Grega> te bom na rolerih!
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> pa ne boš mel "pokvarjene" pjače pod kapo, ne?
<Grega> pico
<Grega> mogoce
<nafisa> da ne boš reko, da si zaradi goleža kozlal na rolerjih :D haha
<Grega> ej
<Grega> kak sem jaz sploh priso domov
<Grega> vem da sem bruhal skoz okno
<Grega> ampak civav je bil avto
<nafisa> ja, te so te že dostavili na naslov :D
<Grega> pridni
<nafisa> zelo!
<Grega> pa v gatah sem se zbudil
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> jas bi te u en grmovje zvalila pa te tam pustila :D
<Grega> saj vem!!!!
<nafisa> saj ne
<Grega> babe!!
<Grega> ja ja
<nafisa> nism taka
<Grega> mmmhmmmm
<nafisa> dam čez rame pa nesem
<Grega> babe ste take! nic se zadne case ne da zmenit
<nafisa> tak ko sem prejle Å¡efico nesla u pojstlo
<nafisa> glede česa?
<Grega> :>>>
<Grega> heeeloooowwww
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> glede česa se ne da zmenit?
<Grega> niiicccc
<Grega> fafaj!
<nafisa> če mi poveš, ki si doma ... če ga boma kdaj skupi pila ...
<nafisa> te bom odnesla domov
<nafisa> če nimaš preko 120 kil
<Grega> eh, dva me neses
<nafisa> prejle sem in Å¡efa in enga kolega ... vsakega na svoji roki ... dvignla
<nafisa> tak da ... može tut 135 kil :D
<nafisa> če je pol treba še nest, ne sam dvignit
<nafisa> ti si bol tele sorte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDigbBdU-Ho&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Mujo i Haso - Zena Za Zenit&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> meni je dovolj ga mi ga dvignes
<Grega> mislim
<Grega> da me dvignes
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ja, lahko te tut dvignem z lajno tahitrega ...
<nafisa> to je še najlaži
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> sam povej prej, da kolegu rečem ...
<Grega> wooowiiii
<Grega> malaaa
<Grega> a me osvajas?!
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> ne :D
<Grega> haha
<nafisa> ahjej ... res si pil :D
<Grega> :>
<Grega> ne vem kaj mi je blo danes
<Grega> prvo je blo malo pira
<Grega> potem sharkvodke
<Grega> potem pa je zmalkalo
<Grega> pa je bil cisti jeger
<Grega> potem pa vec ne vem :S
<nafisa> jaaaaa ...
<nafisa> mešu si, ne?
<nafisa> mona
<nafisa> kaki Å¡tajerc si ti?
<Grega> ce pa je zmankalo!!!
<Grega> kelanrca nora
<nafisa> dobr veš, da če se ga hočeš kvalitetno nalit ... moraš sam eno stvar pit
<Grega> hmmm
<Grega> zdaj vem!!!
<nafisa> pa šarkvodke sploh niso tako nedolžne
<Grega> :))
<Grega> alo
<Grega> zmenima se nekaj
<Grega> :)))))
<nafisa> to je blo v franciji celo nekaj časa prepovedano
<nafisa> ker jih je velik mladih pobral zaradi the mešanc
<nafisa> ka bi se pa ti zmeno?
<Grega> w000t
<Grega> ok
<Grega> jaz sem pune lacn
<Grega> nekaj morem dat v pecico
<Grega> ampak zna bit pizrdraija
<Grega> ce zaspim :>
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> daj telefonsko
<Grega> to!
<nafisa> pa telefon na glas
<Grega> 040818196
<Grega> brb
<nafisa> ka ko bi ti to na privat pisal, ne tuki?
<nafisa> si dal telefon naglas?
<Grega> avo ga
<Grega> ene 20min more bit noter
<Grega> mmmmmmm
<Grega> am am am
<nafisa> že v mislih ješ?
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> nafisa moja telefonska je kot poceni 090... anyyytimeeeeee
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> te bom iz skrite klicala ;)
<Grega> hahaha
<Grega> :>
<Grega> boljse :>
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> za svaki slučaj :P
<Grega> stocker
<nafisa> ja ... nikol ne veš ...
<nafisa> sem že mogla menjat cifro pa to ...
<nafisa> sem previdna
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> te ne poznam dobro :D
<Grega> ves da sem jaz dobra dusa!
<Grega> :>>
<nafisa> ipak :D
<Grega> a ves kaj bom jedo? mmmm
<Grega> se 19min
<nafisa> ne vem ... piščanca?
<Grega> ja
<Grega> skoraj
<Grega> no
<nafisa> purana?
<Grega> verjetno
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> lol
<Grega> ne vem
<Grega> shit!!!
<Grega> woman!
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> kaj je? grema midva na privat?
<nafisa> da ne bojo tega usi pol bral ...
<Grega> a bova govorila grdo?
<Grega> :>>>
<Grega> hoopaaa
<nafisa> ne ... sam vsi bojo tole bral pol ...
<Grega> Gregaaa boo pa vritualno sexaallll
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> hahahaha
<Grega> c
<nafisa> pijan si ... ti Å¡e ustat ne more :D
<nafisa> haha
<Grega> wiskey dick
<Grega> haha
<Grega> mmmm, mam pr zgodbic na whiskey dick
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> glih se slačim za u postlo
<Grega> hellooowwwwwww
<Grega> ja, ene 16min se mama za enga na hiterco
<Grega> potem pa morem it jest!!
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> rofl
<Grega> rofln?
<nafisa> n?
<Grega> naked
<nafisa> hahaha
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> mmmm 14min, se malpooooo se malooooo
<Grega> zgleda da sem se vce raj zmeno da grem ob 8.30 laufat na belvi
<Grega> to bo zakon
<nafisa> super! :D
<Grega> 12min!!!!
<Grega> oleee leeee
<Grega> nafisa!!! ne zdaj spat
<nafisa> Å¡e 10 minut ... oleee oleee :D haha
<Grega> ze vidim kak bi ti mene zbudla
<Grega> ce bi zaspal
<Grega> kurca!!!
<Grega> vse bi blo zazgano
<nafisa> ti mene ne moreš ... ko nimaš moje številke :D haha
<nafisa> ok, na skype bi me poklico ... mam naglas ...
<Grega> samo jaz sem tr00 st0cker
<Grega> bi te traceal
<nafisa> hehe
<Grega> hm
<Grega> piscanec je!
<Grega> zdaj vem!
<Grega> ke r so "piscancji medaljoncki"!
<nafisa> diši po osmojenem perji?
<nafisa> lol
<Grega> al je puran?! :/
<Grega> shit
<nafisa> ne, če piše, da so pšančji ... te je pšanc, ne
<nafisa> kolko si dal za to?
<nafisa> če je manj, ko 5 € ... te so pšančji
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> haha
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> puran je drag
<nafisa> še 5 minut mama ... ka greš že na toti skype al ne?
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> puran je high society only
<Grega> a morem na skzpe
<Grega> y
<Grega> hmmmm
<Grega> ce sem na skoraj nagi!!
<Grega> :(
<Grega> no prav!!! naj ti bo
<Grega> :)))))
<Grega> smao da vidim ce me je mama kaj klicala
<Grega> :))))
<nafisa> zaj si Å¡el na offline, mujo!
<Grega> ker morem na laptpou
<Grega> mona
<Grega> ni te
<Grega> 4min
<Grega> oleeee
<Grega> le
<nafisa> sem!
<Grega> nisiii
<nafisa> prejle sm se prklopla na skype ...
<nafisa> pa mi je zdajle napisalo, da si se izpisu
<Grega> a bi me rada izkoristla a
<Grega> zdaj ko sem vinjen
<nafisa> lyoši je gor ...
<nafisa> tak mi piše
<nafisa> tebe pa ni
<Grega> vidis!
<Grega> myhackign skilz
<Grega> alooo
<Grega> kii siiii
<Grega> tiii
<Grega> kr sla je ej
<Grega> babe
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Protokol Skype je bil obratno inženiran  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4981/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> lp
<kubanc> ej kdo ve ce je kej tezav na 64 bitnem ubuntu 11.04 z graficno kartico ati radeon HD 5500
<kubanc> aja, pa guten morgen
<kubanc> :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> kubanc ne znam ti pomagat :)
<kubanc> nc novga
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> lol
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> nikol nism 64 bit uporablov
<Sky[x]> sem pa trenutno na 64bit :D
<Sky[x]> ups :P
<sasa84> oj Sky[x], oj kubanc ...dobro jutro pobčka ;)
<kubanc> enako punčara ;)
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> oi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kv2dr: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<kubanc> jov
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Virusi napadajo!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4985/new/posts/
<kubanc> a veste kaksen je ukaz da vidim instalirano verzijo x.org na ubuntuju?
<matijja> X -version
<bobe__> kubanc: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<kubanc> Xorg -version
<kubanc> hotu sm pogledat katero verzijo ima, ce lahko uradne driverje za ATI instaliram
<kubanc> in kot zgleda je dovolj nova verzija X.org :D
<kubanc> ker jih je glih kar instaliralo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Virusi napadajo!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4985/new/posts/
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> instaliram uradne driverje za ATI in sedaj noce zagnat gdm-ja
<matijja> xorg.conf moraš malo pošlihtat
<kubanc> a ves mogoce kako?
<kubanc> oz. kaj...
<kubanc> problem je v tem, ker sem racunalnik rihtal preko remote desktopa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] aljazek: Virusi napadajo!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4985/new/posts/
<kubanc> sedaj je pa v terminalu :D
<matijja> ponavadi ko zaženeš ti javi napako (čene pogledaš pa v log)
<matijja> nerad se ukvarjam z gonilniki za grafično :)
<kubanc> tole je napisalo
<kubanc> stopping automatic crash report generation failed
<matijja> probi zagnat: X
<kubanc> startx mislis?
<matijja> jp
<kubanc> ne deluje
<kubanc> tudi sudo start gdm ne deluje
<kubanc> pravi da mu samo v novo vrstico skoci
<matijja> Xorg ?
<matijja> nastavitve maš nekje v /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matijja> Xorg -configure (ti generira nove)
<matijja> Xorg -config mojenastavitve.xorg (jih pa stestiraš)
<kubanc> pardon, sploh se mu terminal ne pokaze, ampak kot zgleda mu ostane v login screenu in sploh ne more nic pisat...
<kubanc> kot zgleda bo treba it v recovery console...
<matijja> ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<matijja> al ctrl+alt+backspace (ti rese
<matijja> ...ti reseetira X-e če maš naštimano... (samo to ni to)
<kubanc> CTRL+ALT+F1
<kubanc> je...
<kubanc> samo res je, to ni to..
<kubanc> mi bo zdej sliko poslal
<matijja> ja zdej prideš v prvi terminal (tty1)
<kubanc> da vidim zakaj se gre..
<kubanc> aja, to je pa tudi res..
<matijja> če tam nemoreš xov zapred greš pa v tty2 pa jih killaš
<bobe__> kubanc: kaj pa če nainštaliraš fglrx še enkrat pa probaš, če zalaufa X-e?
<bobe__> "fglrx - Video gonilnik za grafične kartice ATI"
<kubanc> a das samo ukaz sudo apt-get install --reinstall fglrx
<kubanc> al kej druzga?
<bobe__> ja. al pa remove pa install, če ne gre drgač
<kubanc> ot. tukaj se mu ustavi
<kubanc> http://www.shrani.si/f/C/PM/4HXu9AXr/04062011.jpg
<kubanc> kar je zelo cudno...
<sasa84> kubanc, maš hp-ja? :P pa sem misnla d te bom vsaj v odsevu vidla :P
<kubanc> ni moj racunalnik
<kubanc> jst mam DEll-a
<kubanc> ;)
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> lohk bi vsaj tko sliku, d bi bil Å¡e ti zraven :P
<kubanc> ma ce hoces mene vidt povej..
<kubanc> jst sm svetski clovek
<kubanc> ;)
<sasa84> ja čakam na kšno slikco :P
<kubanc> bi ti reku da poglej na google samo ne vem ce bo kej naslo..
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<kubanc> sasa84, http://kubanc.blogspot.si/
<Seniorita> preproste resitve
 * sasa84 počekirala :P
<sasa84> pismo, zdej sem vsaj tvoje ime zvedla :D
<kubanc> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Prekinitev 'zmrznjenih' programov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4980/new/posts/
<bobe__> kubanc: aja, sam to se ustavi dost pred X-i :)
<kubanc> bobe__, sm resetiral X.org
<kubanc> zdej sm spet notr...
<miha> kak ste banda
<kubanc> zdele morm driverje se enkrat nasnet
<sasa84> oj mihc ;)
<kubanc> pa prepisat X.org
<kubanc> samo morm ukaz najdet..
<miha> sasa84: :D
<kubanc> aticonfig --
<kubanc> pa se neki je..
<kubanc> pa se ne spomnem zdelel
<CrazyLemon> a zdej si v namizju ?
<sasa84> oo CrazyLemon jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> o miha ..mam  zate en hud članek
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84  & other pipl
<miha> CrazyLemon: ? :)
<CrazyLemon> miha http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/11_24/b4232056703101.htm
<Seniorita> Stephen Elop's Nokia Adventure - BusinessWeek
<CrazyLemon> zanimivih 7 strani čtiva :)
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako kasken je ukaz v terminalu da vidm katere driverje uporabljam za graficno kartico?
<sasa84> sudo lspci -k ?
<miha> CrazyLemon: me ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> kubanc
<kubanc> joc
<kubanc> jov
<CrazyLemon> sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<miha> CrazyLemon: nokia je zame mrtva.. winphone joke
<CrazyLemon> miha že...sam zgodba za tem je zanimiva :)
<kubanc> kot zgleda niso dobri fglrx driverji katere priporoca ubuntu za HD mobility radeon 5000
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> a zdej si v namizju ?
<kubanc> ti to men?
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> teb ja
<kubanc> ce ti to men, zdele sm v namizju in prej k je mel intalirane fglrx driverje so mu filmi stekal
<CrazyLemon> sebe že ne sprašujem :D
<kubanc> zdej sm pa naredu sudo aticonfig --uninstall
<kubanc> in mu filmi normalno delujejo
<kubanc> ne vem pa kaj bo bilo ce nasnemem uradne driverje od ATI-ja
<kubanc> prej se mu je med logiranjem cisto ustavlo
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> kubanc si slišu za izraz dont fix something that aint broken ?  :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, ja sm ja, samo v tem primeru je blo broken, ker so mu filmi stekal
<kubanc> sicer res da je sedaj resena zadeva :D
<sasa84> evo me
<kubanc> pozdravljena
<kubanc> :P
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> kaj se pa CrazyLemon nek na forumu usaja pa on-topic pa take fore :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84> ah ;)
<sasa84> uf, kofe! BRB
<CrazyLemon> jah nekdo mora vzpostavit red
<CrazyLemon> če še vsi drugi ga kršijo
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> že*
<sasa84> bučke od bučka ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<kubanc> cairo-dock segmentation fault
<kubanc> :S
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ker ubuntu maš gor ?
<kubanc> 11.04
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti bo cairo dock če je unity skor same shit  ? :)
<kubanc> ne maram unity
<kubanc> sm sel na gnome classic
<CrazyLemon> si probal unity-2d ?
<CrazyLemon> al sam klasičen unity?
<CrazyLemon> "klasičen"
<kubanc> nocem unityja
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> sam segmentation fault od samga starta :S
<CrazyLemon> nisem te prašal če ga hočeš :D
<CrazyLemon> prašal sm te če si probal 2d
<miha> hehe
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ne nism
<CrazyLemon> no pol prvo probaj :D
<kubanc> zakaj?
<kubanc> ce hocem gnome
<CrazyLemon> sej je to gnome
<CrazyLemon> 2d kok vem uporablja del cairo docka
<CrazyLemon> oz. je del cairo docka med odvisnostmi
<CrazyLemon> če sm prav vidu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> ma unity not gut
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> gnome FTW
<Sky[x]> x11 :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: MS office problem z word-om in powerpoint-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4986/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> gnome pa unity sta dva različna pojma :)
<miha> zakaj sploh težijo s tem unity?
<CrazyLemon> bikaz its d fjučr
<miha> če hočejo telefon/tabletke, bi rajš android kopiral :D
<CrazyLemon> asus zdej dela čuda z androidom :)
<CrazyLemon> najprej transformer
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa Å¡e prihaja padfone
 * CrazyLemon is turned on :$
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] matucln: MS office problem z word-om in powerpoint-om  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4986/new/posts/
<kubanc> ej kater service port uporablja remote desktop...
<matijja> 3368
<matijja> al 3386
<kubanc> ne to
<kubanc> mam na izbiro service port
<kubanc> ftp, http, pop3, sock, telnet, itd..
<matijja> ki, niti številke nemoreš vnest?
<Sky[x]> 3386 udp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] mks1992: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
<sasa84> a je kdo iz idrije tu?
<miha> :D
<sasa84> miha, a si iz idrije?
<sasa84> zanima me, če tist akvarij v idriji še fura :)
<miha> nism
<frojnd> sasa84: ne ne fura
<frojnd> sasa84: preselil so ga v LJ pred nekaj casa..
<sasa84> a ja? pa je možn ogled?
<miha> sasa84: [14:53:18] David: Å¡e
<miha> sasa84: [14:53:40] David: priporočam ogled :)
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> zdej pa ved :)
<sasa84> baje je to najbolš eksotičn akvarij
<bogdanov> joo
<sasa84> o bogdanov :*
<bogdanov> sasa84 :*
<sasa84> ;)
<Sky[x]> kdo ve tocno ker file je treba skopirat sam za gesla pr mozilli ? :D
<matijja> a nima opcije izvozi?
<Sky[x]> ne da bi vedu zdj sem en dodatek najdu  za to
<kubanc> Sky[x], sej drgac lahko gesla vidis v firefoxu
<Sky[x]> kubanc: a bos vsa gesla Å¡el prepisovat ? :D
<kubanc> ja v sili se slon muhe je :P
<Sky[x]> za vsa 3 leta kar sem mel komp :)
<kubanc> ok, to glih ne...
<kubanc> :D
<Sky[x]> ja no :)
<Sky[x]> pa se razlicna OSa sta tko da sem zdj sam skopiral pa ni slo
<Sky[x]> gremo googlat
<Sky[x]> ker mam se certifikate grr
<sasa84> gdje je krejzilimun?
<sasa84> Å¡ta radi da ga nema :D
<nafisa> net mi ne dela :S spljoh ... pa ne vem, al je z mojim wifi-jem na kompu kaj narobe ...
<sasa84> trmi se
<nafisa> madona, sasa84 ... si zahtevna ... kak naj vemo, kje je pa kaj dela
<nafisa> pozovi ga
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Virusi napadajo!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4985/new/posts/
<sasa84> pa nemam broja :P
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> vidš, on mene čut
<sasa84> on mene čut
<nafisa> evo ... tuki ga maš
 * CrazyLemon ni ni - žre torto
<sasa84> on mene čut...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Å tevilo uporabnikov Ubuntuja v Sloveniji raste  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4982/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> tooorta!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšna pa je? :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], on sam zase drži to torto :(
<nafisa> njama ... js dans še nism nič jedla
<CrazyLemon> češnjeva..če me brbončice ne varajo :D
<CrazyLemon> pa čokolada je tudi nekje vmes
<sasa84> kok so češne po hrvašk/srbsk?
<CrazyLemon> č zamenjaj z tr
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> a so pol trešnje?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<sasa84> k sm mela nek u glav glede enih trešenj...pa nism bla zihr :)
<nafisa> svašta ... wifi mi ne dela ... imam prižgan samo Xchat ... a pobira mi pol procesorja :S
<CrazyLemon> seveda ti dela
<kubanc> cak, wifi ti deluje ce ti delas chat
<nafisa> neett, ne dela mi wifi
<nafisa> ne?
<nafisa> jst sem prek mobitela gor
<CrazyLemon> kubanc pust jo..ona žre mumila :/
<kubanc> mumila every day, just for fun she said...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne me spravit v še bolj slabo voljo, kot sem že
<CrazyLemon> is that a challenge ??
<CrazyLemon> challenge accepted!
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, tol je za nafisa
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVgjC5Gw8y0
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;The Horrorist - One Night In New York City (Uncensored)&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> </stenson-style>
<CrazyLemon> ta je kr kul komad ja
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyMrkva> :D
<kubanc> nafisa, a si ze slisala ta komad?
<CrazyLemon> what's up doc? :)
<CrazyMrkva> hihihihi
<nafisa> jao ... saša ... od kdaj limunčiča pecaš?
<nafisa> kubanc, ne morem odpret ... mam premal prenosa podatkov, da bi se s tem Å¡pilala
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ja pa ti lavfas zdej preko kabla al preko wifi?
<CrazyLemon> CrazyMrkva ko smo že pri teb...zakaj za vraga nisi šla papeža pogledat? :D
<nafisa> prek telefona!
<CrazyMrkva> I knew I shoulda taken that left turn at Albuquerque... :D
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, kje pa je papež? :P
<CrazyLemon> CrazyMrkva omg!
<nafisa> samo ... pokaže mi pa, kera omrežja so dosegljiva ...
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi v vatikanu
<CrazyLemon> sam tokrat je bližje
<nafisa> pizda, ta access point
<CrazyLemon> zagreb
<CrazyMrkva> a je šou na hrvaško al kaj?
<CrazyMrkva> aa, najs :P
<nafisa> sam kladu bo ga še prčaku
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, pa nism nek bajn pope-fan :P
<CrazyMrkva> zto k je tradicionalist!
<CrazyLemon> CrazyMrkva ne..ampak si rimokatoliška-cerkev-fan-girl
<CrazyLemon> in sm predvidevam da boš ti ja šla ga prečekirat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyMrkva> ne :P
<nafisa> rkc fan girl :D buahahaha
<CrazyMrkva> ghehehehe
<kubanc> evo, naslov komada za nafiso
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyRKC :P
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTHasA7eDXY&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;The Horrorist - Mission Ecstasy&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> kubanc, prid sem ... da te 1x flocnem
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, katoliš si lohk tud če ne caplaš kamr gre papa :P
<kubanc> define: prid sem :P
<CrazyLemon> CrazyMrkva ampak slab katolik! :D
<CrazyMrkva> ne pa ne! :P
<nafisa> LJ šiška ... slovenija avto
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, nism slab katolik če nn grem papeža pogledat v zagreb :P
<kubanc> od kdaj pa v slovenija avto delas?
<CrazyLemon> seveda si
<nafisa> kubanc, mam tud bič, če ti je to bolj pri srcu
<CrazyLemon> kubanc remember..mumila :>
<CrazyMrkva> to si ti, k si hrvat... papež nej pride u slovenijo, če me hoče vidt! :P
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, you've just got an applause :D
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<nafisa> kubanc, zraven sem doma
<CrazyLemon> CrazyMrkva pošlji mu en rimokatoliška-cerkev-fan-girl mail :D
<kubanc> ahm...
<CrazyMrkva> LOL
<CrazyLemon> pa tale torta ni tok dobra
<CrazyMrkva> na fejsu ga bom dodala za frenda :P
<nafisa> v neposredni bližini
 * CrazyLemon bi raje baccio !
<CrazyMrkva> poke joseph :P
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, izvoli... :*
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> js sm učer jedla baccio :P
<kubanc> wtf je baccio? ?
<CrazyMrkva> poljub ;)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> in pol sm jst na mumilih, a? :D
<CrazyLemon> kubanc baccio je badass
<CrazyLemon> !g baccio torta
<kubanc> ja fak kako pa naj vem kva ta italijanska beseda pomeni...
<Seniorita> Dolcissimo :: Torta Bacio http://www.cucinainsimpatia.net/viewtopic.php?f=24&amp;t=8102
<kubanc> :S
<nafisa> ej, reklama za to je bla vsepovsod
<CrazyLemon> v italijanscini pomeni to kar mrkva pravi
<nafisa> in to že kr nekej let nazaj
<kubanc> nafisa, sorry, ne gledam televizije...
<CrazyMrkva> mrkva LOL
<CrazyLemon> sam okus je pa kr kul
<nafisa> saj ni blo samo po tv, mona
<CrazyLemon> lešniki pa to če se prav spomnem
<CrazyMrkva> lešnjak ;)
<CrazyMrkva> tko se ej moja stara mam prej pisala :P
<kubanc> ja kje pa je bla reklama
<nafisa> lešnik, oblito s čokolado ...
<kubanc> na 24ur.com
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> mmmm
<nafisa> tud po reklamnih panojih ... v reklamah od spara, mercatorja, tusa ...
<nafisa> po radiu
<nafisa> vsepovsod je blo
<CrazyLemon> mrkva..lešnjak?   a tvoja mama čefurka?
<CrazyMrkva> LOL
<kubanc> neki se mi sanja..
<kubanc> o temle
<CrazyLemon> ker če bi bila slovenka bi se pisala lešnik
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyMrkva> hahahaha
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, stop, please, or i will have to applause you all the time
<kubanc> lol
<nafisa> js mam žlahto u srbij ... sam klinca, ko se pišejo slovensk :D hahaha
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, 80 let nazaj še ni blo čefurjev :P
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> mrkva..lih 80let nazaj so prve PVC trenirke pršle v modo!
<CrazyMrkva> swašta ;)
<CrazyMrkva> hahahahaha
<kubanc> najprej šumeči tableti, nato šumeče trenirke...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc knows his history!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, ne boš verjel... na sliki od 1. obhajila je v belih supergah lacoste, trenirki pa tko torbico ma čez rame :P
<nafisa> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... men sploh ne lovi edge zdejle ... gsm mi lovi :S
<kubanc> lacoste, pretiravas
<kubanc> adidas
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyLemon> adidas ja
<CrazyMrkva> lacoste!
<CrazyMrkva> :P
<CrazyLemon> lacoste so sam torbice
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> mislim ... gprs
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<CrazyMrkva> zdej se pa itak na ič pišem a ne :P
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxwUPiCjhv0&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Siva pot - Đeseniška verzija&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> js se pa na -šek pišem :))
<CrazyLemon> mumilar-Å¡ek ?
<CrazyMrkva> LOL
<kubanc> hahaha
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon
<CrazyMrkva> nafišek :D
<kubanc> pišek
<CrazyLemon> kubanc http://www.ricciepasticci.it/?p=194
<Seniorita> voglia di cioccolato
<CrazyLemon> baccio torta <3
<nafisa> pejd pogledat na fejsa
<nafisa> nafisa mumilaršek
<CrazyLemon> bacio even!
<CrazyMrkva> pr kubanc morš pa 2x pogledat kok se piše... k nis čist zihr kaj je ime pa kaj priimk ;)
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> jst sm zajeban model
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<kubanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EjLrLDZEdQ
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;zajeban model&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyMrkva> lohk bi te na fbju dodala
<kubanc> ja lej, probej :P
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<CrazyLemon> tale kubanc pa ma čist čefurski priimek!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyMrkva> nobenga skupnga frenda nimava
<kubanc> kdo?
<kubanc> jst čefur pa ti slovenka :P
<CrazyMrkva> ti pa jst :P
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMrkva> LOL
<kubanc> CrazyMrkva, zacen kej hodt naokol pa se z ljudmi druzt pa bo :P
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<CrazyMrkva> ja sej...ne pa sam za kompom a ne :P
<miha> otroc ne se kregat
<kubanc> miha balončke piha :P
<CrazyMrkva> mihi...
<miha> :)
<CrazyMrkva> mihc, ti si tud na fbju?
<CrazyLemon> seveda je!
<miha> :)
<kubanc> miha mihajlev
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<CrazyMrkva> kubanc me noče dodat :P
<kubanc> kam te nocem dodat?
<CrazyLemon> prasc je tale blažev jožef oz jožefov blaž
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> Naloži fotografijo
<nafisa> Iz svojega račnalnika
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyMrkva> kubanc, na fb! :P
<CrazyMrkva> se bojiš zarad punce a? :P
<kubanc> cak da do tam pridem
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyMrkva> lol
<CrazyLemon> lej ti mrkvo kako preverja če ma kubanc punco
<CrazyLemon> slick!
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, ti bi pa lohk slikco spremenu... kšno tako k si u kopalkah al pa tko :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyMrkva> pol "al pa tko" je mišlen velik stvari :P
<CrazyLemon> tale je kul slikca
<CrazyLemon> in bo ostala gor do konca mojih dni!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyMrkva> hm...
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, ja če je tale najbolš od tebe...
<CrazyMrkva> :P
<CrazyLemon> žalostno mar ne
<CrazyMrkva> mhm...
<CrazyLemon> ampak sprijaznu sem se  z realnostjo
<CrazyLemon> in zato bo tista slikca ostala tam
<CrazyLemon> dokler bom imel stik z realnostjo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<kubanc> CrazyMrkva, a bo ?
<CrazyMrkva> kubanc, zmer je :P
<CrazyMrkva> kofe bi
<kubanc> jst bi mu pa rad diplomsko napisano
<kubanc> pa ne gre glih vse tko
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyMrkva> jaz jo morm tud Å¡e spisat
<CrazyMrkva> :\
<CrazyMrkva> tretjino mam
<kubanc> ja jst mam tud neki tazga...
<kubanc> sej pocas bo
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyMrkva> itak ;)
<CrazyMrkva> jaz bom kr podalšala absolbenta :)
 * CrazyLemon gre "počivat"
<CrazyMrkva> CrazyLemon, počivaj v Gospodu :P
<nafisa> [freenode-info] channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp :S
<Seniorita> freenode: frequently-asked questions
<kubanc> a ste res naredl profil nafisa mumilaršek :D
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyMrkva> hihi
<kubanc> stop drinking :P
<CrazyMrkva> to je nafisa nrdila
<kubanc> baje
<kubanc> :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Bash skripta za lepši izpis prijav  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4950/new/posts/
 * CrazyMrkva požgečka vse na kanalu
<CrazyMrkva> al nej vas pingam? :P
<nafisa> ne, ni treba
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> Spet nevihta ...
<dhbiker> nevihta ?
<dhbiker> to samo nekaj malo grmi
<napsy> dan
<nafisa> ščijeeeeeeeeee
<kubanc> to je od nas prslo
<kubanc> h vam :P
<nafisa> ahjej
<kubanc> nimas kej...
<kubanc> vazno da je vlazno :D
<nafisa> očitno
<nafisa> mater, spet treska
<CrazyMrkva> kle je Å¡e mir :)
 * sasa84 uščipne nafisa 
 * dhbiker pokes sasa84 
<nafisa> kaj je?
<sasa84> dhbiker, AUČ!!!
<sasa84> bad boy!
<sasa84> ;)
 * Grega vas pobruha... vse...
<nafisa> sasa84, mene tut to boli
<nafisa> mona
<sasa84> Grega, ti packonko
<Grega> se zgodi
<dhbiker> bljak
<nafisa> Grega, a piščenčje medaljone si zbruhu ven?
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> ne
<sasa84> Grega, a te nismo lepšga obnašanja kle učil?!
<Grega> ne
<sasa84> za kazen... 100x na tablo napič, d ne boš več bruhu :P
<sasa84> napiš
<Grega> ne!!
<sasa84> o pa ja! a mi ugovarjaš slučajn?
 * sasa84 grdo pogleda
 * Grega pobegne
<sasa84> nafisa, zdej pa poslušam un komad, k si ga dala an kanal.. ona sanja o ljubljani :P
<nafisa> nism ga jst dala!
<sasa84> (zdej čakam, d se bodo tipi usul kao "fuuuuuuuuuj, jaaaaaaan!")
<nafisa> mihče ga je dal!
<Grega> jaaaannnnnnn
<sasa84> a miholca?
<sasa84> opa ;)
<nafisa> jst sem ta komad poslušala nazadnje pred več kot pol leta
<Grega> jaz pa prejsn teden, v zivo
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> uuu, gregsi :D
<kubanc> romantik :D
<Grega> a je treba omenit, da sem bil full pijan? :)
<dhbiker> meh
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> Grega, kje si pa to poslušu*
<nafisa> ?
<Grega> roj. dan od radia city (pohorje)
<nafisa> to so ti zastonj koncerti
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> pa majo keuc sem vprasal "kak si, mala?!" :)) (komaj stal) :>
<sasa84> LOOOOOOOOOOL
<Grega> ne, niso zastonj
<dhbiker> hahahahahah
<sasa84> ta je huda! ;)
<sasa84> Grega, si ji vsaj čestitu za eurosong?
<sasa84> kak si mala LOL
<Grega> ne vem
<Grega> :>
<sasa84> in kaj ti je rekla? "čuj, vrei sn"
<Grega> .. ne vem tocno :>> nekaj v tem stilu, ja
<sasa84> haha
<Grega> se zgodi
<nafisa> grega ... zakaj ti tolko piješ?
<Grega> saj nena, lol :)
<nafisa> dons ponoč si bil pijan
<Grega> to sta zdaj bila 2 vikenda
<nafisa> prejšnji teden si bil pijan ...
<Grega> ja, no
<Grega> prej pa skoraj nic
<Grega> :)
<Grega> dans sem pa bil cist adijo :>
<Grega> poslusaj to.. :>
<Grega> sem sel v mb po pico pa sem se oglasil v gostilni kjer smo pili
<sasa84> Grega, preveč piješ
<sasa84> poglej kok je kubanc tak vzdržen :P
<sasa84> al pa jst npr :P
<Grega> pa je sefica rekla "prvo sta pila sharkvodke, potem je zmanjkalo pa sta pila borovnicke in jegra, potem je zmanjkalo, pa sta pila puskin, potem pa se beherovko..."
<Grega> :)))
<kubanc> what?
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> js sm v zadnih dveh tednih en gintonic spila
<dhbiker> alkohol fuj
<sasa84> kubanc, a ne d bi se Grega lohk po naju zgledvou, k nč ne pijeva? :P
<Grega> saj jaz tudi v bistvu zelo malo.. ampak ko pa pride tisti dan, pa se pac ne spara :>
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> al ni prvi april
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<kubanc> kje si mene najdla :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> khm, jaz bi se tud težko kej pretirano oglašvala :P
<nafisa> saj sem vidla na unem prevajanju
<nafisa> sam pir ...
<bobe__> nafisa: a na maratonu u pipi?
<nafisa> ja
<bobe__> eh, tam smo bli čist ovčke
<nafisa> kaj sem potem jst???
<nafisa> studenec?
<nafisa> če ste vi ovčke?
<bobe__> :) neki tacga ja
<nafisa> mater, sem se goleža nažrla
<nafisa> o marija
<nafisa> pol mojih kolegic se dons ženi
<nafisa> ne dons
<nafisa> letos
<bobe__> ja šment. sej več kako pravjo: iz č'če žena, iz žene baba, iz babe pa grdoba ;)
<nafisa> brat je mel prometno
<nafisa> sm vedla, da ne bo mel dolg avta
<dhbiker> o.O
<tolmun> witch =)
<kubanc> kubanc, gre pit pico
<kubanc> pivo
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ajde bok
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> papa kubanc
<sasa84> la la laaaaaaa ;)
<Sky[x]> lala :D
<Sky[x]> pa smo zrihtal se ene par stvari :)
<Sky[x]> sam se opero pa ff passwords morm nekak prenest se mi prej dopoldne pol ni dal vec ...
<Sky[x]> objemi me zaxaraj me poljubi me in vemi me :D
<Sky[x]> ko reces mi to letiva v nebo :P
<sasa84> Sky[x], ? :)
<sasa84> kaj poslušaš?
<CrazyLemon> nč ne posluša..on je tak talent da kr romantične besede letijo pod njegovimi prsti
<miha> hm a kdo predlaga kak irc server za test.. ki je.. odprt?
<sasa84> oh...najs, k bi bil tud ti tak.. :P
<miha> al morm res svojga postavt :D
<alyosha> ammm cura kuplja nek usb ključek kao 16gb in ko daš gor datoteko nwem 6 7 gb napiše da je prevelika?!
<alyosha> anyone?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> debeli
<CrazyLemon> happy brzdej
<alyosha> kva je
<alyosha> ja hwala ane
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mwa mwa
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> dj zdj brzdej prezent:D
<alyosha> powej mi kaj muči ta usb key
<CrazyLemon> in en hint za datoteko...filesystem
<alyosha> kaj da formatiram kao ntfs?
<LorD_DDooM> alyosha FAT#"->NTFS
<LorD_DDooM> 32
<alyosha> jes jes sem Å¡tekaw nekako:D
<LorD_DDooM> FA32 ima omejitev 4GB na datoteko
<Sky[x]> vse najbojše :D
<alyosha> tnx
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda nisem vedu da je fat tko bogi:D
<alyosha> ma dobro kaj dogaja temu ključku?!
<alyosha> ko hočem formatirat
<alyosha> napiše da je device busy
<alyosha> ma kako formatiraš komaj ko umountaš?
<alyosha> ni mi preveč jasno
<alyosha> mislim sem naredu samo nwem kako to funkcjonira?
<alyosha> buuu
<tolmun> %( is )np: The Cranberries-Zombie
<Grega> mmmmm
<Grega> jufka
<Sky[x]> rabm eno musko za zvonenje
<tolmun> %( is )np: Édith Piaf-Non, je ne regrette rien
<tolmun> =)
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo kak free dns service kot je afraid al kaj podobnega?
<Sky[x]> siel.si
<Sky[x]> je lo
<Sky[x]> pa ql
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak a siel.si ma prosto dostopne poddomene? :)
<Sky[x]> ti sam k njim pripnes domeno 4free lahko pap ol z njo uprablavlas
<CrazyLemon> vem kako siel deluje..sm ga uporabljal cca. par let nazaj ko je komaj pršu na web
<CrazyLemon> sam js trenutno nimam domene
<CrazyLemon> in je ne mislim kupovat ker mi ne rabi
<CrazyLemon> in rabim poddomeno za A ter AAAA
<CrazyLemon> in kok vidim siel.si ponuja 'vrocimail.com' ter 'rula.org' ampak samo za A zapis
<nafisa> a ti maš pa monolog?
<CrazyLemon> sm probal tista tvoja mumila pa zdj sam s sabo govorim ja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> aja nafisa
<CrazyLemon> tist mail ludni.ca
<CrazyLemon> ni več available
<nafisa> ga verjetno ni več, ja
<nafisa> vem
<CrazyLemon> pozabu sm da ti to uporabljaš
<nafisa> mam vse stike v fajlu shranjene
<CrazyLemon> sej če se ne motim se še vedno lahk not prijaviš
<CrazyLemon> sam mail ne dela
<nafisa> aha ... fajn ...
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> pozabu geslo od YT/UbuntuSlovenija
<CrazyLemon> gademit
<nafisa> sam v tem zasavju mam tako zanič internet ...
<nafisa> da mi tud v gmail ne pride
<nafisa> pa tud tule ne vem, če sploh pošilja gor ... al sama s sabo govorim
<CrazyLemon> nafisa upam da nisi mela kak pomemben mail na ludni.ca
<CrazyLemon> če si se probaj zdej na gmail prijavit
<CrazyLemon> pa exportat
<CrazyLemon> ker drugač v roku cca. 60min bom js zbrisal to vse :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drugim talas mejle, men pa nč :((((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 preber Å¡e enkrat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je za ludni.ca in ne za ubuntu.si
<sasa84> <CrazyLemon> nafisa upam da nisi mela kak pomemben mail na ludni.ca
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> vem
<CrazyLemon> jah a ni bolš da ti nism ponujal ta mail
<CrazyLemon> k zdj bi vse  zgubila
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> ne morem se prijavit, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> nafisa na gmail ?
<sasa84> jaz bi ubuntu.si mejl :(((
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> prešvoh net
<nafisa> zasavje
<CrazyLemon> nafisa no pol ti bom zamenjal geslo pa se js not prijavim
<CrazyLemon> exportam maile pa ti jih pošljem na drug mail
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če daš ubuntu.si mail, pa ti napišem novico d bo pir u četrtk pa help-desk :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha
<CrazyLemon> NČ NE BO
<CrazyLemon> kr obdrž si svoj pir pa wannabe help desk
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ratal mi je, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> v mail prit
<nafisa> si bom importala na drugem mailu pošto
<nafisa> upam, da mi bo ratalo
<nafisa> neki melje
<nafisa> pofukano zasavje!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> no sj ni panike
<CrazyLemon> recimo da bom zaenkrat pustu tko kot je
<CrazyLemon> sam pač..maila ne boš mogla uporabljat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, u suck :P
<sasa84> lohk bi mi dal mail k sm pridna :P
<sasa84> mislm...jst sem kao anđeo :P
<CrazyLemon> to men čist nč ne pomeni :D
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> pozabu gessssslooooooooooo
<CrazyLemon> stupidmadrfakr
<sasa84> ouje!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> nobeno meni znano geslo ne deluje
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bi dobu geslo za yt
<CrazyLemon> brez dostopa do  maila?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<nafisa> osnovni html mi dela tko počas ...
<CrazyLemon> BAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH
 * miha se igra s tor.. sam povsod je banan :D
<CrazyLemon> znorel bom :)
<miha> :)
<sasa84> miha, kaj em pingaš? :P
<sasa84> !ping miha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, geslo za youtube?
<nafisa> sasa84 pa ne zna prov pingat :D haha
<sasa84> nafisa, pingala sem ga že s tem, d sm napisala miha :P
<nafisa> to hajlajtaš
<nafisa> ne pa pingaš :D
<miha> :)
<nafisa> celjeeee
<nafisa> ciljna postaja: v 10ih minutah
<nafisa> mucki moji ... rada vas mam ... se javim kasneje, ko vidim, kaj je tamau naredu z avtom
<nafisa> sasa84, CrazyLemon miha in ostali :*
<miha> celje? :)
<nafisa> miha, sem že v štorah
<nafisa> v Å¡entjurju grem dol
<nafisa> pač ... čez 4 minute
<nafisa> pa počasi zaključujem ...
<nafisa> dajem mojo lubico spat ... da bom pol film naprej lahko gledala
<sasa84> nafisa, pridna bodi
<nafisa> saj pridem mal pred polnočjo nazaj gor
<nafisa> sam da vidim, kako je kaj avto skrešan
<nafisa> brat mel prejle prometno
<nafisa> ajde
<nafisa> papa
<nafisa> :********
<nafisa> love u all
<Blaay> :o
<matijja> celje končno...
<Blaay> A je s Cela?
<matijja> 22:13 < nafisa> celjeeee
<matijja> 22:13 < nafisa> ciljna postaja: v 10ih minutah
<matijja> verjetno, al pa je falila vlak
<Blaay> :D
<Blaay> od kdaj je wireless na vlaku???
<matijja> gsm
<Blaay> Uf
<sasa84> nč folk...pridni bodte
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> Dober večer zbrana družba!
<miha> čer
<Sky[x]> čer
<CrazyLemon> čer
<CrazyLemon> kdo mi bo shekal yt acc
<CrazyLemon> da vas vidim h4x0rji
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * miha ne zna
<Sky[x]> jst te bom shekov k ti bom dve kepe ukol ušes dal ap se boš spomnu :)
<CrazyLemon> sm že probu to
<CrazyLemon> ne worka
<CrazyLemon> rabim eno easy to remember domeno na afraidu
<CrazyLemon> pozna kdo kako?
<miha> crazylemon?
<CrazyLemon> miha ?
<matijja> ftp.sh
<miha> crazylemon.very.afraid
<CrazyLemon> ftp.sh je nekak cliché
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam o crazy.jesus.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matijja> alocohol-addicted.com
<nafisa> matijja, hahaha ... caaaaaaarrrrr
<matijja> jesus.si bi bolj pašala Christoos-u :)
<CrazyLemon> res je
<CrazyLemon> sam njega ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa dam 99.cent.si  ?
<matijja> a misleš pobirat vstopnino? :=
<matijja> :)
<CrazyLemon> nikol ne veš :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak to si je lahk zapomnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> -je
<matijja> sej lahko poddomene dajaš 100.99.cent.si
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi to počel? :D
<matijja> recimo če pride inflacija...
<nafisa> apčih ... matijja ... ma prov :))
<CrazyLemon> hehe
<matijja> nazdravje
<nafisa> hvala
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa weird
<CrazyLemon> ker tole dela
<CrazyLemon> to drugo pa ne!
<miha> :))
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ||  Naslednji sestanek: enkrat že .. | In Ubuntu 11.10 kodno ime je ..*drums*  Oneiric Ocelot ! | Ubuntu 11.04 je voljo na http://goo.gl/AUijh
<CrazyLemon> ne potrebujem več a/aaaa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matijja> kako je z ipv6 na t2-ju?
<CrazyLemon> laufa normalno
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov recimo občasno dobi v6 po defaultu
<matijja> je treba ki posebej naštimat, poklicat?
<CrazyLemon> sam eden z go6.si
<CrazyLemon> je klical na t-2
<CrazyLemon> pa prašal če lahko dobi ipv6
<CrazyLemon> (ker so T-2jevci na eni konferenci rekli da delijo ipv6)
<CrazyLemon> pa je tist na helpdesku reku da sam i pe verzija 4
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni še seznanjen s tem
<matijja> tisto sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> pa kok vidim
<CrazyLemon> Tadej (sorry 4 ping)
<CrazyLemon> ma t-2 v6
<alyosha> jaz pa niiimam:/
<alyosha> weee
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> če ne znaš
<CrazyLemon> L
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> ma jz čakam da bo po defaultu
<alyosha> neda se meni neki delat
<alyosha> zajebanega tko kot ti
<alyosha> to smo delali ko smo bli majhni:D
<CrazyLemon> ni nič zajebano
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni povej neki
<CrazyLemon> si se ti napapal danes?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> nisem ne
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem jedu samo kosilo
<CrazyLemon> pa kak b-day je to človek če se nisi najedu
<alyosha> hobotnica u solati in orada u pečici z krompirjem
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> človek učiraj sem mew b-day
<alyosha> učiraj sem se najedu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajaaaaa
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> nemoram dva dni jest
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> valda lahko
<CrazyLemon> če si debeli :D
<alyosha> pa nego
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lahko 4
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> stari u dveh dneh sem pojedu cel pladenj tiramisuja
<CrazyLemon> hotu sm te neki prašat
<CrazyLemon> pa sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> skoraj kilo mascaroponeja:D
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..nism te hotu nič prašat
<CrazyLemon> neki sm hotu guglat
<alyosha> jao mene
<alyosha> negre ti neki preveč a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si vidu dukea forever
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nisem
<alyosha> miš da na konzoli bo kaj bolsi al bo isto jajce ko za pc?
<CrazyLemon> sm pa prebral
<alyosha> baje da je obup
<alyosha> jebemga danes smo meli matematiko je bla jebena
<alyosha> bo kr drugi rok treba nardit:D
<CrazyLemon> btk
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e si ti mlad
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> človek lanske predlanske pole
<alyosha> use so ble bolj u izi
<alyosha> ko ta zdj
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni povej
<CrazyLemon> kolko maš  zdej let
<CrazyLemon> 23?
<CrazyLemon> 24?
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> luzar en
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> 1/4 stoletja človek
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej mulc da nauš eno okrog buče dobu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> sem ti povedal don't mess with me cuz i'll sit on you
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> as long as its not H in between i'm happy :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> don't be so sure:D
<alyosha> kao hud CrazyLemon
<alyosha> on ma tudi ipv6
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> človek
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimaš kako sm res hud
<alyosha> hahha dej dej
<alyosha> sividu reklamo za telemeh?:DD
<CrazyHUUUUUD> <-
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> tip je kao 99c
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm reku da sm hud!
<CrazyLemon> in ja sm vidu že en teden nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> tip kao hud
<alyosha> ke tip mona pobira free domene
<alyosha> iz affraida
<alyosha> L
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> lahko bi dal usaj 50
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa samo en je 50 cent
<alyosha> oz.
<CrazyLemon> in nemorem js bit on
<alyosha> 0,34c
<alyosha> mi smo u europi!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma hud
<CrazyLemon> celo  minuto 31 sekund si rabu da si izračunal kolko je 50centov v €
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> če sem mogu pogledat kolko je tečaj mona
<alyosha> ketip
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> e moj alyosha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa človek to je po današnjem tečaju!
<alyosha> ne se hecat
<alyosha> oz. po predučirajšnjem
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> 0.5 US$ = 0.34190372 €
<CrazyLemon> si vidu
<CrazyLemon> en gugl search
<CrazyLemon> pa že vem rezultat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> e moj alyosha !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> no, dajta se Å¡opirit ...
<nafisa> ker bo prej sliko od svojih jajc poslal?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne ne to ni točno
<CrazyLemon> emmmm..od kdaj se hvali z jajci ??
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ti nafisa si res na mumilih
<alyosha> pusti nafisa ona se drogira zdj
<alyosha> ne Å¡teka dosti okoli sebe
<nafisa> nisam
<alyosha> ne me lagat nafisa !
<alyosha> poznamo mi take fore
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/golf-gti-je-se-vedno-ikona/259132
<Seniorita> Golf GTI je Å¡e vedno ikona :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<matijja> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/05/These-days-The-internet-knows-everything.jpg
<CrazyLemon> samo ne bi ga mel :)
<nafisa> matijja, help ...
<alyosha> ma jebeš ti golfa gti
<nafisa> lej kaj me obtožujeta
<alyosha> matijja huda:D
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje kakega focusa al pa leona :)
<matijja> bi prvi poslal sliko od jajc, pa je prazn hladilnik...
<alyosha> zadnjic sem vidu enega iz gorice ima unega
<alyosha> RS focusa al kaj je ze
<CrazyLemon> jp
<alyosha> kr zanimiva zadeva
<CrazyLemon> 350konjev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> solidno:D
<CrazyLemon> kr ja :D
<CrazyLemon> pa 35k €
<alyosha> se da kaj porihtat za te pare bolj kulturnega
<alyosha> kasnega z350 bi jz
<alyosha> pa malo ga Å¡e navit
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo si siguren da je RS in da ni ST?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> zmontirat en biturbo
<alyosha> ne ne RS je bil
<alyosha> st je kar je:D
<CrazyLemon> st je smeče :D
<alyosha> plastika
<alyosha> mašina pa je igračkasta
<CrazyLemon> rs je pa hitro smeče
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> samo Å¡e wedno je ford ne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bi ga mel ne :D
<alyosha> ma bi ja ker je mašina do jaja
<CrazyLemon> bi pokazal tle italiančkom kako se uletava v 'kurve'
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> sividu ki so narisali črte:D
<alyosha> čepraw mallo tako
<CrazyLemon> pa isti dan so narisali :D
<alyosha> ampak so
<alyosha> ma uni dan so neki napow narisali
<alyosha> drugi dan so končali
<CrazyLemon> samo so čudne neki črte
<alyosha> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> ker so neprekinjene tam v krogu sm vidu
<alyosha> da ki čudne
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nism lih gledau..js sm vozu po svoje
<alyosha> ma obupno je narisano
<CrazyLemon> in upau da me kdo ne rukne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> za it iz kroznega vn
<alyosha> je skoraj nemogoče da ne greš čez powno
<uni4dfx> kdo od vsa 4chan lurka
<CrazyLemon> not me
<alyosha> učasih ko ni kaj delat
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> kul :D
<alyosha> tu pa tam je kaj zanimivega gor:D
 * CrazyLemon ne razume point 4chan-a
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne razume maričega
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> skos je kej zanimivga, sam morš več boardov prečesat
<uni4dfx> lih v tem je point da je the ultimate time sink
<uni4dfx> zmeri je neki :D
<alyosha> ja samo gre ful hitro
<alyosha> dokler neki pogledaš hmalu ni več
<uni4dfx> odvisno ker board
<CrazyLemon> sj maš www na razpolago..ne sam 4chan
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> mislim je tolko novega da tezko najdes
<Sky[x]> nafisa spet sexa na fb
<CrazyLemon> sky nč novga
<alyosha> ta nafisa
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon na kerem sajtu boš mel na vsako sekundo nov content? :D
<alyosha> lahko bi usaj tu dala kašen webcam link
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a res rabiš vsako sekundo nov content?? :)
<uni4dfx> ja? :D
<alyosha> usake pol!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<CrazyLemon> pejte raje na bicikelj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> dejte mi Å¡e mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alyosha> hahhaha
<alyosha> kao kolesar CrazyLemon
<alyosha> dj no
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> bicikelj lol :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha valda
<alyosha> nafisa dajte nama mir se reče!"
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne, men dejte mir
<alyosha> nafisa ne ti tko nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha hotla je rečt "dejte mi še!!!!!!!!!!!"
<CrazyLemon> pa je 'mir' typo
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, mi prideš pod spalno srajčko pogledat?
<CrazyLemon> spalno srajčko nosiš? komu zdj lažeš..meni al sebi?
<alyosha> to se samo tko reče
<uni4dfx> #ubuntu-si: Porn and stuff
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Porn .
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx /s/stuff/and more porn/
<CrazyLemon> :d
 * nafisa ma res spalno srajco gor ... magari CrazyLemon ne verjame tega
<alyosha> lej jo lej nafisa
<alyosha> http://images.4chan.org/s/src/1307210253288.jpg
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> i wish!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> nice!
<uni4dfx> pfft
<uni4dfx> http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/332282842
<Seniorita> /b/ - Random
<alyosha> to je pa CrazyLemon
<alyosha> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1307225577359.jpg
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ko je bil Å¡e zenska
<alyosha> preden je spol spremenil
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> rofl
<CrazyLemon> a misliš na un iron cock? :D
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi bil js ja
<alyosha> :D
<matijja> 00:42 < alyosha> preden je spol spremenil
<matijja> in zdej si?
<alyosha> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1307225892917.jpg
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ta je pa huda
<CrazyLemon> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1307225732726.gif
<alyosha> nafisa you'll like that:D
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa baaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> faaaaak
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> edin mal nepraktično
<alyosha> ja ja lih sem vidu zdj to
<alyosha> sick
<alyosha> sick
<alyosha> and sick again
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> če hočš vidt kaj je res sick
<uni4dfx> reloadi /b/ board parkrat
<uni4dfx> zaradi varnostnih razlogov svetujem da izklopš browser cache :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kero sliko sm zdej vidu
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> moje ne!
<alyosha> there are some sick bastards in this world
<CrazyLemon> and they all hang on 4chan.org
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> samo na /b/
<nafisa> tale .gif je pa dober, alyosha
<uni4dfx> vsi ostali boardi sovražjo /b/
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> če so sami sickows tu gor mona
<uni4dfx> yup
<alyosha> kao random
<alyosha> a nič od random
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use isto
<uni4dfx> lol ja :D
<alyosha> sick nafisa stile
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> http://fuckyeahsociallyawkwardpenguin.tumblr.com/ lol
<Seniorita> Socially Awkward Penguin.
<uni4dfx> http://fuckyeahsociallyawkwardpenguin.tumblr.com/post/2829078910 XD
<Seniorita> Socially Awkward Penguin.
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> dobar pinguin:D
<alyosha> dej dej dovolj 4chan mona
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-05
<alyosha> tu gor ko zacnes
<alyosha> pol ni konca
<uni4dfx> jap :P
<alyosha> zaglaviš lahkogor 10 ur
<alyosha> gremjaz spat rajšibolše bo:D
<uni4dfx> fak je že 1 ura
<alyosha> bodte pridni
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ajd lepo spi
<alyosha> enako
<alyosha> c'ya
<alyosha> CrazyLemon dosta je bilo bdsm
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<uni4dfx> js bom pa Å¡e mal CrazyLemona zabavu
<alyosha> hahaha ti kr ti kr:D
 * CrazyLemon gre gledat muvi 
<alyosha> kašen!
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ni bdsm related :>
<CrazyLemon> hanna
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne nam lagat! vemo mi te tvoje fetishe
<alyosha> hanna montana the movie
<alyosha> pa ti si car
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti
<CrazyLemon> kdor zna pač zna
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> !g hanna
<Seniorita> Hanna (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0993842/
<alyosha> njah
<alyosha> ti kr glej
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd
<CrazyLemon> ajde debeli
<CrazyLemon> stay fat !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> http://fuckyeahsociallyawkwardpenguin.tumblr.com/post/1025725129/by-duckling to bom dal na FB
<Seniorita> Socially Awkward Penguin.
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> tale je sam zate
<CrazyLemon> http://www.thebadchemicals.com/?p=438
<Seniorita> the bad chemicals - Simple Mistake
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> mogoče ma pa odipusov kompleks
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> podnapisov ni
<Sky[x]> objemi me začaraj poljubi me in vzemi me ko rečeš mi to letiva v nebooooo(skyyyy) :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], to že cel dan goniš?
<Sky[x]> ne
<nafisa> že prej si to pisal
<Sky[x]> ma skos se vrti po radju
<Sky[x]> pa ni važn ket sem za kompom, v avtu itd ...
<nafisa> zato mej pa za vsako stvar svojo postajo :))
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t470494
<Seniorita> LulzSec pohekali FBIjev projekt Infragard @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> pimpeka je pokazalo!
<Sky[x]> ej a če si ta komad dam na telefon bo vredu ? :D
<nafisa> kovi?
<Sky[x]> marko vozel
<Sky[x]> :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyEtmfQCxbY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Lil Wayne - The Sky Is The Limit&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYGjxZh0W7U
<nafisa> ta je lepša
<Sky[x]> sux
<nafisa> ja, nisem našla nobene: spank me, sky
<uni4dfx> zakaj ne morm dat <img> tagu not rel="..." in pol dostopat do tega atributa prek javascripta
<uni4dfx> piše undefined ;_;
<Sky[x]> ker se o ne dela ? :D
<Sky[x]> v <a href se daje rel notr
<uni4dfx> ma ja
<uni4dfx> sam pol morm met <a> okol slike
<uni4dfx> blah
<uni4dfx> pa a ni Å¡e tko da strict html ne dovoljuje rel-ov
<Sky[x]> mislm da ne
<Sky[x]> men nikjer ne jamra da ni valid zard rel
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<nafisa> juterčka?
<nafisa> keri živ?
<napsy> jutro
<BigWhale> napsy, Jest, na pol :>
<napsy> kaj se bol splaca nabavit, nexus s ali samsung i9000 galaxy s
<napsy> ?
<BigWhale> no idea
<BigWhale> neki kar ma full qwerty keyboard je zami win
<napsy> oz. nasploh, ker novejsi telefon priporocate?
<BigWhale> zame
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<kubanc_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG2tOSPfUFE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Exclusive -- "Anonymous" hacker speaks of revenge for WikiLeaks, Assange&#x202c;&rlm;
<kubanc_> yeah...
<sasa84> jou
<nafisa> jou jou
<sasa84> hej nafi ;)
<sasa84> lepo pančala?
<nafisa> hej, sasa84
<nafisa> pa, Å¡e kar
<sasa84> pridna ;)
<nafisa> kratko ... ampak sladko
<nafisa> ti?
<sasa84> pa tud...pa že opravla nedeljkso 'obveznost' ;)
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> naš tata je zdajle pri maši
<nafisa> oz. zdajle se bo začela
<nafisa> smrkavec pa ni hotu it k maši ... pa je lahko samo srečen, da mu nič ni ... ker avto je za na odpad
<sasa84> kolk pa je star?
<nafisa> 19
<sasa84> ja no...zdej je Å¡ofer pol ;)
<sasa84> jaz sem drug dan izpita mal avto razbila...pa pol zvečer nism hotla it z avtom ven in je fotr pršou do mene, je reku d sm zdej šofer, mi dau kluče od svojga avta pa d nej sam grem :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> jst pa nimam izpita ... ne avta ... ne registracije mi ni treba plačevat, bencina ...
<sasa84> jaz mam izpit, nimam avta, nimam registracije, nimam bencina...za to sta naša dva :D
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> ne morm jaz plačat registracije pa tega...ubog otrok :o
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> do vlaka me foter zapelje
<nafisa> v LJ mam pa bus
<nafisa> al pa pešhondo
<sasa84> jaz si sploh ne predstavlam...dobr, mam Å¡e skuter, ampak tko... sej morm skohz nekam skakat
<nafisa> jst pa velik stvari imam sedaj v LJ skoraj na dosegu roke
<nafisa> večino kar peš hodim
<sasa84> ja sej... jaz mam pa kr tko no..d sm dost u avtu
<nafisa> pol, ko bom v MB, tud ne bom rabila drugega k bus ... ostalo bo moj vozil ...
<nafisa> sasa84, na referendum si že šla?
<sasa84> nafisa, ne
<nafisa> boš šla*
<nafisa> ?
<yang> danes bom pa sprobal tole bicike(lj)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4988/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: ukaz za zagon screen saver-ja...  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4926/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4988/new/posts/
<nafisa> napšo je živ :D
<napsy> sveda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: banshee  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4988/new/posts/
<sasa84> nafisa, mogoče...kaj pa vem ;) jaz mam povn kufr the referendumov :P
<dhbiker> referendumi.. meh
<nafisa> nafisa ma novo slikico na novem FB računu :D
<miha> a kdo zna perl?
<sasa84> folk, kdo zna kej awk?
<sasa84> miha, se ti kej spoznaš?
<miha> nič
<sasa84> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: [RTS] 0 AD velikopotezna open source RTS igra  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4350/new/posts/
<nafisa> živce mam pa čist zjebane ...
<nafisa> B12 rabim nujno ...
<nafisa> v ponedeljek treba to tkoj kupt
<sasa84> v kosmičih je tud b12 :P
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> rabim po 2-3 kapsule koncentriranega B12
<nafisa> na dan
<Sky[x]> zakva recimo na linux koj zazna in je ready za uporabo 320gb zunanji prenosni disk z NTFS particijo
<Sky[x]> na win pa to traja skor 5min :>
<zgaga> men takoj zazna na win 1 TB zunanji
<miha2> a mam lep host? :)
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: ubuntu 10.10 sami problemi  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4987/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> a ste Å¡li volt :)
<miha> ne Å¡e
<uni4dfx> kok mi v neurejeni državi žvimo, kr sram me je
<miha> počaki do 19:00 :)
<uni4dfx> lahk je sam še slabš lol :D
<uni4dfx> ta referendum je prov tist lose-lose situation
<miha> mhm.. offtopic.. prosim
<uni4dfx> jutro lemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> tan tan tan tan ta ran tan
<nafisa> ledoliz ... njama
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :*
<nafisa> nA FB mi noče uploadat ... prokleti siol
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<tolmun> pozdravljena buntu druzba
<tolmun> sem zdrsel na ta kanal da se zahvalim za ta distro ki je ne enkrat resil znance in tujce
<bogdanov> :)
<sasa84> oj tolmun, nas veseli ;)
<sasa84> bogdanov, braco :*
<bogdanov> sasa84 :*
<sasa84> a je CrazyLemon že vstal? :P
<nafisa> ne, sasa84
<nafisa> CrazyLemon Å¡e spi
<sasa84> ccc :P
<sasa84> on je tud ena zvezdica zaspanka :P
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> dobr ... on je zvezdica zaspanka ... jst sem bla pa včasih trmasta zvezdica
<Grega> ce imam polje[10][10], kak izpisem stevila po diagonali (iz desne proti levi!)?
<uni4dfx> Grega kakšne diagonale
<uni4dfx> spodaj-desno --> zgoraj-levo ?
<Grega> iz leve proti desni samo preverim ali je i == j, ampak kaj ce more bit iz desne proti levi
<Grega> ne, zgoraj desno -> spodaj levo
<Grega> w8
<uni4dfx> :)
<uni4dfx> simpl
<nafisa> obratno ... hmmm
<uni4dfx> začneš v polje[10][0]
<uni4dfx> in pol i odštevaš, j pa večaš
<Grega> hm
<Grega> torej.. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401125/
<Seniorita> Paste #401125 | LodgeIt!
<Grega> je iz leve proti desni (1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 => 1,5,9)
<nafisa> kaj ... for (i=9; i>0; i--) ...
<Sky[x]> naisa: odštevaš vedno za -1 ?
<nafisa> pa Å¡e ena ugnezdena for zanka?
<Grega> hm, ok
<Grega> hm, ne.. :>
<nafisa> vprašam samo
<nafisa> stari ... nimam pojma o tem :D
<uni4dfx> erm
<Grega> saj ni tezko, samo razmislit je treba :>
<Grega> samo moji whiskey brains vec ne delajo :>
<uni4dfx> N=10; for(i=0;i<=10;i++) izpisi(polje[N-i][i]);
<nafisa> stari ,... jst grem na pedagoško ...
<nafisa> ne bom se ubadala s tem ... več :D
<Sky[x]> sam čak ti maš tabelo že določeno ?
<uni4dfx> hehe good point Sky
<uni4dfx> Grega ma več kot samo ta problem v tistem programu :)
<Grega> zakaj pa je to pomembno
<uni4dfx> aja ne sej so sam int-i
<uni4dfx> my bad, je kul
<Sky[x]> če mas tabelo poddano vedno -1 odtevas, če pa nimaš pa vedno +1 pristevas
<Sky[x]> ostala polja so pa prazna
<Sky[x]> ce pa rabis se ostala polja napovnt pol pa itak rabs 2 for zanke
<Grega> wtf
<Sky[x]> kaj ?
<Grega> ne razumem in ne razumem zakaj je pomembno ali je tabela "podana" ali ne, kaj sploh pomeni podana/dolocena?
<Grega> pac neka tabela je, dimenzije AxA (polje[10][10] npr) in potem sta dva loopa s katerima vpises vrednosti
<Sky[x]> če boš ti ustvaru tabelo boš mel prazno in boš lahko sam eno for zanko naredu pa pristevov +1 pa bo za filan
<Sky[x]> če bo pa tabela ze napolnjena
<Sky[x]> pa dejansko isto lohk nardis :D
<Sky[x]> sam nek piše iz desne proti levi če se ne morm
<Grega> saj nisem vprasal kako jo napolnit.. to itak ze dela example
<Grega> gre se za diagonalo, ker je dvodomenzijska tabela
<Grega> ni samo ena dimenzija
<Grega> shit, staradva prideta cez par min, morem malo bajto k sebi spravit
<Grega> brb
<Sky[x]> ti rabis iz desne zgorej proti levi spodej
<Sky[x]> potem samo odstevas
<Sky[x]> ce te vmesna polja ne zanimajo ce rabis sam diagonalna polja
<Grega> kako odstevam? :)
<Grega> napisi kodo
<uni4dfx> N=10; for(i=0;i<=N;i++) izpisi(polje[N-i][i]);
<Sky[x]> zakaj bi se sprehajov cez vseh 20 polj ce gres sam cez unih 10 ki jih rabis
<Grega> uni4dfx: tnx, sem ze prej videl.. bom sprobal zdaj
<uni4dfx> da boš mel čim manj problemov
<uni4dfx> int N=10; for(int i=0;i<=10;i++) izpisi(polje[N-i][i]);
<Sky[x]> for(i=10; i>=0; i--) print polje[i-1][i-1]
<Grega> to je v bistvu 11x.. tako da je verjetno i<N
<Grega> hmmm
<Sky[x]> for(i=10; i>=0; i--) print polje[i][i]
<Sky[x]> tkole bo prov
<Sky[x]> ja nv a se ti 0 tud steje al ne
<uni4dfx> am sky to ne gre po pravi diagonali
<Sky[x]> i>0 ce 0 ne steje
<nafisa> če je i=10 ... pol se ne šteje
<matijja> for(i=9; i; i--) (9-0)
<matijja> če maš polje[10]
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: zakaj ne gre po pravi diagonali ?
<uni4dfx> <Grega> ne, zgoraj desno -> spodaj levo
<uni4dfx> tvoja koda gre spodej desno zgorej levo
<Sky[x]> ja zdj je odvisno kako je tabela obrnena ziroma kako tabelo gledas :)
<uni4dfx> to nima nbene veze
<uni4dfx> on hoče zgoraj-desno -> spodaj-levo
<Sky[x]> al zgorej zacnes z 0 al 10 je razlika
<Grega> lol
<Sky[x]> v mojem primeru mas  desno zgorej 10 vrstico
<Sky[x]> ce mas pa 0 vrstico pa 10 stolpec
<Sky[x]> pol je pa drugače
<Sky[x]> ok das 2 for zanke prva je i=0 i++ za vrstice pa drugo j=10 za stolpce in to je to
<Sky[x]> j--
<Sky[x]> n izpisujes
<Sky[x]> polje[i][j]
<matijja> ki bi rad nardil?
<Sky[x]> pa bo sigrno delal
<Sky[x]> ini4dfx: bo to delal al ne bo  ? :D
<napsy> kaj to ustvarjate?
<nafisa> napsy, sexajo ;)
<miha> :D
<sasa84> hihi
<sasa84> nafisa, lohk bi vedla d se to drugač dela ;)
<sasa84> to Å¡e jaz vem :P
<nafisa> ja, ne vem, kak se tipi med sabo ,...
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ti ne veš...right
<miha> 2 punci sta čist dost za žur :D
<sasa84> oooooo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lp
 * sasa84 poklekne in poljubi roko CrazyLemon 
<nafisa> uf uf uf
<nafisa> sasa84, od kdaj greš pa ti po moji poti?
<sasa84> papež je biu u zagrebu pa sm pokazala CrazyLemon kok se dela :P
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno je
<sasa84> uf
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bo Å¡ou kej domov? ;)
<CrazyLemon> pokliči 080 PA PEŽ    pa praši :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sj jst mam itak njegov mobitel... tko d mu lohk mesić pošlem... lieber joseph, wann kommst du nach house? die heilige sasa :D
<sasa84> hause
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidla da govori slovensko/hrvasko? tko da ne rabis v nemscini pisat
<sasa84> joško, kad dođeš? ;)
<bogdanov_> sta ima
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ooo bogdanov_
<nafisa> rofl
<bogdanov_> sta ima
<bogdanov_> :P
<nafisa> ej, vi2 ... moja mama se vama smeji
 * nafisa is back (gone 05:00:48)
<CrazyLemon> sj bogdanov_ je tak hecn fant..tudi js ko ga vidim crknem od smeha :)
<nafisa> tebi, CrazyLemon ... in saši se smeji
<nafisa> k mata tele z joškotom
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ rokomet? napoved?
<sasa84> nafisa, tvoji mami ne smeš dat za brat takih stvari, k so pohujšljive!!
<nafisa> hahaha :D
<bogdanov_> crazy kera tekma?
<nafisa> ja, ne veš, kake je prej zagnala, ko smo lipo obiral ...
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ kera tekma? u bemte smotana.. HRVAÅ KA - SRBIJA
<nafisa> pa sem rekla, da sem premala ... pa je reku foter ... da sem premal nategnjena ...
<nafisa> pa sem mu prbila, da je premal nategval, ko me je delal
<bogdanov_> tezka full
<nafisa> mat pa čist popizdila
 * sasa84 bo navijala za srbijo
<bogdanov_> srbija ma bolso formo
<bogdanov_> sam hrvaska doma igra
<bogdanov_> tko da bl 1ka
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20069023-71/apple-store-in-germany-defaced-with-huge-windows-logo/
<Seniorita> Apple store in Germany defaced with huge Windows logo | Technically Incorrect - CNET News
<nafisa> srbijaaaaaaa!
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ lepo je videt da si enkrat za spremembo realen :)
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> bomo vidl
<bogdanov_> :)
<bogdanov_> as vidu
<bogdanov_> kdo je prvak
<bogdanov_> u vaterpolu
<bogdanov_> kje je hrvaska
<bogdanov_> partizan?
<bogdanov_> :P
<CrazyLemon> a govoriš o ekipah al državah
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> po ekipah nimajo tko dobre..sam mladost kok vem je ok
<bogdanov_> mah oboje
<bogdanov_> so srbi bolsi
<bogdanov_> toj to
<bogdanov_> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa lih sm mislu da si ratal realen..in zdej tako neumnost pribiješ :/
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FINA_Water_Polo_World_League
<Seniorita> FINA Water Polo World League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bogdanov_> poglej i zacepi
<bogdanov_> ;)
<bogdanov_> 6
<bogdanov_> mest
<bogdanov_> hrvaska
<bogdanov_> ?
<bogdanov_> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<bogdanov_> 1 mest srbija
<bogdanov_> :)))
<CrazyLemon> downloadam neki
<bogdanov_> haha
<CrazyLemon> in ne morem nč gledat
<bogdanov_> jah sj lah se tolazs
<bogdanov_> Rank  	Nation 	Gold 	Silver 	Bronze 	Total
<bogdanov_> 1 	 Serbia* 	5 	1 	1 	7
<bogdanov_> 2 	 Hungary 	2 	2 	1 	5
<bogdanov_> 3 	 Montenegro 	1 	1 	0 	2
<bogdanov_> 	 Russia 	1 	0 	0 	1
<bogdanov_> 5 	 Spain 	0 	2 	0 	2
<bogdanov_> 6 	 Croatia 	0 	1 	1 	2
<bogdanov_> aja nimate
<bogdanov_> zlate
<bogdanov_> :)))
<bogdanov_> kurba ste zanic
<bogdanov_> :SSS
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> SRBIJAAAA
<bogdanov_> ja itak
<bogdanov_> crazy
 * sasa84 išče kšn komad na yt kjer so une frule :P
<bogdanov_> ŠAPIĆĆĆĆĆĆ
<CrazyLemon> pa vidiš da so komaj leta 2009 začeli igrat
<bogdanov_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandar_%C5%A0api%C4%87
<Seniorita> Aleksandar Šapić - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bogdanov_> crazy
<CrazyLemon> in takoj medalje
<bogdanov_> totije
<bogdanov_> igrac
<sasa84> bogdanov_, kok je teb sploh ime?
<bogdanov_> ivan
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jooj čak da to slišiš
<CrazyLemon> pol se boš komi smejala
<sasa84> dj no...brez zajebancije :=
<CrazyLemon> k je kao srb pa to
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ivan je hrvašk...ti bi mogu bit jovan!!
<bogdanov_> http://www.rts.rs/upload/storyBoxImageData/2008/08/23/45524/sapic.jpg
<bogdanov_> ej to
<bogdanov_> mrgo
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.com/20080227/images/spo5a.jpg
<bogdanov_> idin cev ta
<bogdanov_> sundo sandro
<bogdanov_> HAHAHAHAHA
<bogdanov_> HRVAT
<bogdanov_> poglej ga
<bogdanov_> haha
<sasa84> pleča k od bika od tega šapiča ;)
<sasa84> ć
<nafisa> uuu, Sky[x] me je sprejel na fejsu :D
<CrazyLemon> lejga kako menja temo
<CrazyLemon> k ga je sram :>
<bogdanov_> sram?
<CrazyLemon> ja..k nisi jovan :p
<sasa84> a zarad imena?
<bogdanov_> ceje
<bogdanov_> pa ivan
<bogdanov_> hrvasko
<bogdanov_> pol sm pa jst
<bogdanov_> nevem kdo
<bogdanov_> haha
<sasa84> bogdanov_, majke ti... kok mate?? evangelij od ivana al od jovana???
<bogdanov_> rusko!
<bogdanov_> IVAN DRAGO
<sasa84> ti bom jst dala ivan
<sasa84> jaz mam ikono svetga janeza...in piše gor sveti jovan
<bogdanov_> :))
<sasa84> ne me nategvat na suho :P
<miha> :)
<sasa84> bogdanov_, prekrsti se :P
<bogdanov_> sese
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma vsaj hrvaško ime... pač veš d je 'od tam' ;)
<bogdanov_> svaki dan tri puta sa tri prsta
<bogdanov_> ;)
<bogdanov_> fora
<bogdanov_> je
<sasa84> pa le glej d držiš 3 prste skup pa 2 skup in da znaš razložit zakaj!
<bogdanov_> daje crrazy
<bogdanov_> iz republike
<bogdanov_> srpske
<bogdanov_> k smo bombandiral
<bogdanov_> hrvasko
<bogdanov_> je spizdil
<bogdanov_> k nm
<bogdanov_> HAHAHAHA
<sasa84> bogdanov_, zakaj držiš 3 prste skup?
<sasa84> d vidmo če znaš razložt ;)
<bogdanov_> neznam
<bogdanov_> :S
<sasa84> 3 osebe v Bogu
<CrazyLemon> ker enga ma v riti..druzga v nosu..in ostanejo sam Å¡e trije
<CrazyLemon> :S
<sasa84> zkaj maš pa druga prsta skup? označujejo pa 2 naravi v Kristusu
<sasa84> bogdanov_, zto tud patriarh nos u eni roki 3 svečke, u drigo pa 2 :P
<nafisa> mihče ... zakaj maš tak čuden nick?
<sasa84> drigo-drugi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa psst..skriva se
<bogdanov_> crazy
<sasa84> to je bla krinka no!
<bogdanov_> republik srpska
<miha2> :)
<sasa84> nafisa, ti pa neb bla za v tajno službo...k bi vsazga špecala :P
<miha2> haha
<nafisa> kdaj sem pa rekla, da bi bla, sasa84 ???
<miha2> dejte version pa to :D
<sasa84> bogdanov_, srbija je večkrat spreminjala ime države kt pa ulce po beogradu :P
<bogdanov_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP4Y0IIN5eI&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202a;Jovan Perisic - Samo jednom srce voli&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> on je jovan, ne pa ivan :P
<bogdanov_> sasa
<bogdanov_> srbija je bla zmeri srbija le druge drzave so hotle bit zravn :P
<sasa84> če bi bil ivan...bi mel tamburico pa pel "more, ribe i moja dalmacija"
<sasa84> bogdanov_, aha :P
<bogdanov_> sasa
<bogdanov_> ccc
<nafisa> rofl
<bogdanov_> DOKAZ DAJE IVAN HRVASKO!
<sasa84> itak d je ivan hrvaško...kaj pa ti plozam že 1 uro :P
<bogdanov_> ah ni
<bogdanov_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_%28name%29
<bogdanov_> haha
<Seniorita> Ivan (name) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bogdanov_> BUGAR
<bogdanov_> :SSS
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, njemu bi tud pasal ime... ante
<bogdanov_> Ivan (Bulgarian, Russian, Macedonian, Serbian: Иван, Belarusian and Ukrainian: Iван) is a Christian male given name of Slavic origin, common among Bulgarians, Croats, Macedonians, Russians, Serbs (newer adopted form compared to older more traditional Jovan), Slovenians, Belarusians, and Ukrainians. It is etymologically related to many other given names in other Indo-European languages (see John (name) for a full list).
<sasa84> (newer adopted form compared to older more traditional Jovan),
<sasa84> bogdanov_, ti hočeš bit pač modern jovan...to je to :P
<bogdanov_> ja!
<bogdanov_> :P
<CrazyLemon> on hoče bit džon
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> dj ti ivica
<sasa84> lol
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> as uceri
<bogdanov_> kj
<bogdanov_> jokcov
<bogdanov_> gruzija???
<bogdanov_> HAHAHAA
<bogdanov_> komi
<bogdanov_> :)))
<bogdanov_> eduardo
<bogdanov_> hrvat
<bogdanov_> :)))
<bogdanov_> nc grem jst crazy je cist brez besed sj kva pa bo hrvoje lepo se mjte bbl ;)
<nafisa> haha
<sasa84> papa bogdanov_ priden bod :*
<napsy> hm
<napsy> js si bom pa verjetno nexus s nabavu :-)
<nafisa> me not like it
<napsy> android 2.3 ma
<napsy> kar bo velik skok za mene, zdj sm obtical pri 1.6
<nafisa> uuu
<nafisa> jst sem mela do zdaj največ TouchWiz operating system
<CrazyLemon> nafisa touchwiz ni operacijski sistem..ampak grafični vmesnik
<nafisa> samsungu to povej
<nafisa> uni to prodajajo kot OS
<CrazyLemon> kok vem oni oglašujejo svoj grafični vmesnik kot touchwiz :)
<CrazyLemon> !g touchwiz
<Seniorita> TouchWiz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TouchWiz
<CrazyLemon> "It is sometimes incorrectly identified as an operating system."
<frojnd> Ej ljudje
<frojnd> jaz mam en problem
<frojnd> mam 5 slik velikosti 793x553 pixlov recmo jim B1, B2, ... B5 in pol mam se 5 malih slik velikosti 300x300 pixlov, recmo jim S1, S2, S3, ... S5
<frojnd> zaj pa bi rad kopiral S1 in jo dau na tocno doloceno pozicijo v B1
<frojnd> prav tako za S2 bi jo rad dau na enako mesto v B2 kokr je bla S1 v B2
<frojnd> kak naj to nardim
<frojnd> na roke ocitno sfalim..
<CrazyLemon> a delaš homemade picture in picture? :(
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<frojnd> huh?
<CrazyLemon> nč..pozab
<frojnd> si mi pravkar povedal ime programa k ga nucam
<frojnd> picture in picture?
<frojnd> jao
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je pač picture in picture ..tko k maš na tvju :)
<frojnd> res nimam idej
<frojnd> aja
<frojnd> sploh ne vem kak naj pogooglam
<CrazyLemon> v kerem jeziku to počneš?
<frojnd> gimp
<frojnd> jeziku?
<CrazyLemon> aja ti to na roke
<frojnd> ja saj
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da želiš sprogramirat to
<frojnd> ma nimam ?asa
<frojnd> nucam zele za 15min met nareto
<frojnd> ce pa ves za kak progy k to nardi bi blo pa splendit
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj je tako težko copy paste narest pa dat na tapravo pozicijo tapravo sliko?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj te matra
<frojnd> ja
<frojnd> pozicija
<frojnd> k sfalim
<frojnd> kr je sam na levi stran uno ravnilo
<CrazyLemon> sj ti piše spodaj
<CrazyLemon> kje si
<CrazyLemon> x ter y
<frojnd> zaj razimm oblikovalce z dobrimi miskami :D
<frojnd> razumm*
<CrazyLemon> dobri oblikovalci dajo kak euro mihi
<CrazyLemon> k jim sprogramira java app k to sam počne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> haha
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> preklet ident daemon
<miha> haha
<sasa84> pa kaj se tile mihati klonirajo? :P
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/turk-pahor-bi-moral-ponuditi-svoj-odstop/259188 lol
<Seniorita> Turk: Pahor bi moral ponuditi svoj odstop :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> iz procentov lahk tkoj vidiš da folk sploh ni vedu zakaj je šou na volitve
<CrazyLemon> in je jasno da tist k je bil proti je vsa tri listka obkrožu proti
<CrazyLemon> in vice versa
<sasa84> točno
<miha> CrazyLemon: jst nism :)
<sasa84> mene pa npr. sploh ni blo na volišču ;)
<CrazyLemon> miha ti nisi..zato se pa ne ujemajo lih procenti
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> prasc..zaradi tebe nimamo lepih procentov
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> haha
<CrazyLemon> js tudi nisem Å¡el volit..ampak ne zato ker ne bi hotu ampak zaradi drugih osebnih razlogov
<miha> jst sm Å¡u
<CrazyLemon> drugač bi vse  za dal..pa ne zato ker ne bi vedu o čem se gre ampak lih zato ker vem o čem se gre
<CrazyLemon> ne vem recimo kaj jih tok motijo arhivi
<miha> jst sm sam o arhivih glasoval :D
<miha> a ti.. razložim? :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi bil proti pokojninski reformi??
<miha> ne
<CrazyLemon> kak janševec pa si ti..jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> lol
<miha> :D
<miha> jst sm zlo sebičn :)
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kok je janša happy k lahk reče - slaba vladajoča koalicija
<miha> vidim
<miha> tudi meni je lepo ane
<miha> čeprov če gledaš tvslo
<CrazyLemon> thats the janša spirit :)
<miha> jst sm za šuštaršiča
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, huda ;)
<CrazyLemon> js sm za lahovnika
<sasa84> jst sm za zelene!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 muslimanska stranka Å¡e ne obstaja!
<sasa84> (pač k pridejo v parlament) :P
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hahahahaha :D
 * sasa84 bo ustanovila novo stranko
<sasa84> ime rabm :P
<miha> sasa84: cerkev/sekto :P
<CrazyLemon> Pride of Islam ??
<miha> me boš lahk krstila
<CrazyLemon> POI
<sasa84> miha, al vem d bi bil ti prvi vernik v moji cerkvi ;)
<CrazyLemon> (point of interest med drugim)
<miha> sasa84: reši mojo dušo...
<sasa84> vidm d ti kr požiraš moje nauke :P
<miha> :P
<sasa84> miha, k te bom krstila...boš pol ministrant pr mojih mašah
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bo pa svečo nosu :P
<CrazyLemon> naah..js bom tist z zvončki
<CrazyLemon> oni so carji
<sasa84> ok, nej ti bo ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ma zvončke, miha pa nos tiste lončke :P
<CrazyLemon> sam js bom bil modern in se bom potrudu ter napisal aplikacijo za android
<CrazyLemon> k naredi "tirilijlilil"
<CrazyLemon> takrat seveda ko pritisnem na telefon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lahko...sej bomo itak mal bl sodobna cerku
<CrazyLemon> a bomo LCD tvje mel?
<sasa84> jaz bom brala evangelij s kompa...
<CrazyLemon> pa predvajal MTV ?
<sasa84> pa pol dala usb ven in ga polubla :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma kaj vem mtv... sej mam rada pop in rock, ampak obožujem tud klasiko
<sasa84> tko d... na mtv bomo prešaltal k bo na mtvju madonna in like a prayer :p
<sasa84> to ej taka pobožna pesmica...ostalo je pa eno samo razbijanje ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Sega: Asus K52J - obrnjena slika iz vgrajene kamere  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4717/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a kr nexus..fajn bi mogoče mogu razmislit mal tudi o galaxy-ju S II
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da nexus takoj dobi upgrejd k je le ta na voljo :)
<nafisa> jebote nafisa
<nafisa> napsy!
<CrazyLemon> aja napsy
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> dej si drug nick..buča! :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, preveč jo pingaš pa pol... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ona je itak '...' ;)
<sasa84> mumile :P
<nafisa> sasa84, men mumile hajlajta, prosim ... tako da ...
<nafisa> ne tega pisat
<bogdanov_> sta
<bogdanov_> imaa
<zgaga> ima 100 zena i 200 sisa
<sasa84> zgaga, CrazyLemon nima jošk, bogdanov_ tud ne...
<sasa84> z nafiso jih pa nimave 200 :P
 * CrazyLemon ma prav lepe joške
<zgaga> :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov_> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pokaž!!!
<bogdanov_> crazy shemale!
<CrazyLemon> €€
 * sasa84 plača 2€
<sasa84> nafisa, si dodana na fb
<sasa84> a morm Å¡e koga dodat? :P
<nafisa> haha
<andrejz> lol, vmesnik v poedit se je kar v ČB spremenil :)
<sasa84> to zto, k ne uporablaš windowsov :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ henrys crime
<uni4dfx> hell yes, PROTI PROTI PROTI
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> o še en janšovc
<CrazyLemon> matr vas je velik
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> no nism lih nek uber janša fan
<sasa84> lol
<uni4dfx> ampak pahorja in njegove barabe pa sovražm
<CrazyLemon> you just hate him because he's better looking than you :(
<bogdanov_> lol
<bogdanov_> crazy ok
<nafisa> zakaj čakala bi na maj :D
<bogdanov_> sam res
<bogdanov_> ce lah zdj das
<bogdanov_> :D
<nafisa> ej, bejbi, jst sem tok slab v postli ... to morš probat :D
<nafisa> faaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkk
<bogdanov_> lol
<bogdanov_> aj res
<CrazyLemon> in nafisa mumilaršek..no i will not be your fejsbuk frend!
<CrazyLemon> mumila are bad i have no intention to support them!
<bogdanov_> lol
<bogdanov_> 99
<bogdanov_> :D
<miha> :D
<bogdanov_> kvaje miha kvaj novga u celju
<miha> bogdanov_: ne vem :)
<bogdanov_> kako neves
<bogdanov_> a nis z m
<bogdanov_> tm*
<bogdanov_> :D
<sasa84> ah ja...
<nafisa> kaj pa je?
<bogdanov_> tkoj to ja
<nafisa> sasa84, maš kak strapon na zalogi?
<nafisa> aja, to je za na offtopic
<bogdanov_> punci a kej sexata
<nafisa> bogdanov_, jst ne
<nafisa> pa ti?
<bogdanov_> tud svoh
<bogdanov_> ze en mesc nism
<bogdanov_> :S
<nafisa> a en mesc?
<bogdanov_> ja
<nafisa> jst mam dans polletnco
<bogdanov_> ko to
<nafisa> moj me strada :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> nevem kvaj stvojmu
<bogdanov_> :S
<bogdanov_> da nema neku drugu taj tvoj
<bogdanov_> :P
<nafisa> ima, ja
<nafisa> ;)
<nafisa> bogdanov_, dej ... ne bom tuki tega naprej pisala ...
<bogdanov_> kakor zelis :P
<nafisa> če hočeš na #ubuntu-si-offtopic al pa na privat
<bogdanov_> hehe
<nafisa> nočko!
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<bogdanov_> haha
<sasa84> nafisa, nč nimam
<sasa84> nč, šibam spat ;)
<sasa84> nočk
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-28
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: [12.04] wine 1.4 sploh ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38268/#p38268
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/Guo5I.jpg
<CrazyLemon> haha
<zdobersek> hahh
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> nič "juhuuu"..južno pejt kuhat prekleta baba!
<lupastro> ma si divji danes
<CrazyLemon> ma ona razume samo malce bl "ostre" besede :))
<lupastro> ma vidva sta par al kako?
<CrazyLemon> lol ne :D
<lupastro> aja, ne vem, ki jo tko intimno poznaš ;)
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne vem kdo je to babše! :D
<lupastro> varjanta spank me baby ipd :)
<sasa84> lupastro, a vidš kok je ta CrazyLemon nesramen?!
<sasa84> grozn :S
<sasa84> in ne...nisva par! :D
<lupastro> sej ti pravim, da sem mislil, da sta par, ki ponavadi se tipi tko delajo frajerje, dokler jih pol ženske ne dajo spat na hladen usnjen kavč :P
<sasa84> lupastro, +1
<lupastro> hehe :P
<sasa84> vidm, da se mal spoznaš na zadeve :D
<lupastro> poznam ljudi ja :)
<lupastro> očitno kšna druga zanj skrbi, da se te ne boji :P
<CrazyLemon> lupastro sej kul..dokler je kavč usnjen je vse kul! :D
<lupastro> ja ma ti bi rad, da je žensko usnje pod tabo ane? :) pacek en :D
<lupastro> haha
<sasa84> lupastro, ja, mama zanj skrbi :P
<lupastro> :)
<sasa84> lupastro, kaj pa žensko usnje 'nad'? :D
<lupastro> :) sasa84, a je treba vprašat?
<sasa84> ^^
<lupastro> hehe, ok, da ne bomo zašli iz teme računalništva :D hahaha
<sasa84> lupastro, temu se reče programiranje :P
<lupastro> aja? razloži :)
<lupastro> torej? :)
<CrazyLemon> kuha :D
<lupastro> ja ma je pridna :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql
<CrazyLemon> http://bryanquigley.com/uncategorized/rasberry-pi-vs-old-dell-p4
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> Rasberry Pi vs old Dell, P4 | Bryan Quigley
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, res kuham :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38269/#p38269
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38270/#p38270
<CrazyLemon> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=6075098&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Re: [12.04] wine 1.4 sploh ne zažene  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38271/#p38271
<CrazyLemon> pah..38.5km/h povprečje po alpskih prelazih
<zdobersek> ZDAJ LE NEKDO SI KOGAR SEM VCAS'H POZNAL
<gokk> !t sr sl umorne
<Pepelka> utrujeni
<dz0ny> eno težavo imam, ima kdo čas?
<lynxlynxlynx> povej
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa ne
<dz0ny> problem imam z apache +php5 v virtual boxu
<dz0ny> ne morem ne brati ne pisati preko php
<dz0ny> skupina uporabnik in uporabniške pravice so vse ok
<dz0ny> www-data
<dz0ny> sendfile je izključen
<dz0ny> napaka je Could not open handle fopen
<dz0ny> poizkusil sem tudi z root (proces teče kot root)
<dz0ny> enako
<dz0ny> če namestim nginx dela normalno
<dz0ny> + php5-fpm
<dz0ny> rama in diska je tudi dovolj, posodobljeno na zadnjo verzijo
<dz0ny> tud paket je pravilen libapache2-mod-php5
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/foto-voznica-izgubila-oblast-nad-vozilom-in-zapeljala-v-jarek.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Voznica izgubila oblast nad vozilom in zapeljala s ceste
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda bmwja :/
<yang_> http://delo.si/novice/kronika/policisti-na-njivi-povozili-pobeglega-motorista.html
<Pepelka> Policisti na njivi povozili pobeglega motorista
<yang_> So bli taksni tut v mojih cajtih mpediranja :)
<yang_> bil je en tip, "zoisov" stipendist, ki pa ne bi smel vozit. Je rekel, da je imel preko 20 nesrec v treh letih
<yang_> zgleda, se je znal vse drugo naucit kot pa prometne znake
<zdobersek> der talent!
<zdobersek> hahah
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poznam to krozisce
<zdobersek> nc posebnega, gospe je ocitno noga zaspala na plinu, ko je sla ven.
<yang_> prevelik avto za zensko
<zdobersek> jao dekla, kaj si naredla iz avta ...
<yang_> zdobersek: ti si iz mraibora ?
<zdobersek> yang_: celja
<zdobersek> konjice so pa lih nekje na sredi
<yang_> pa tud pr vas resilci divjajo vsakih 5 minut ?
<yang_> men je rekel kolega, da v tokiu ni slisal tolikokrat resilca kot v ljubljani
<yang_> saj ni cudno, ce pa folk ne zna vozit
<zdobersek> ma so kr pogosti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mam nalogo zate :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: brb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek good one :>
<zdobersek> ne, res.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure sure
<zdobersek> fo sho my homie
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek potrebujemo en plugin!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ma ne!
<CrazyLemon> koda je spisana..sam sestavit ga moraš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> daj, sprehaj, pol se grem ucit ...
<dz0ny> kul radio http://m.radioterminal.si/#/Selector-564 #pressoff
<Pepelka> ♫ Selector - 564 | Radio Terminal
<CrazyLemon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj/revision/113
<Pepelka> ~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/razvoj : revision 113
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ucit..dej nehi no
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa kle neki španaš :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hva nej s tem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ko se nehaš učit
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaš punbb extension
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ko se neham ucit, grem spat.
<CrazyLemon> http://punbb.informer.com/wiki/punbb13/extension_development      like this :D
<Pepelka> punbb13:extension_development - PunBB Wiki
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kva zdej, ta mark as solved extension - kaj ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni extension
<CrazyLemon> ampak je poseg v core
<CrazyLemon> kar pa ni pametno..ker ob vsakem updejtu
<CrazyLemon> ga ni več :)
<zdobersek> AWSNAP!
<CrazyLemon> indeed
<CrazyLemon> zdej se pa bejž učit
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: Minecraft survival server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38272/#p38272
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I LIED
<zdobersek> ... zdejle se grem ucit. U MAD?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu predstavitev v brskalniku  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38273/#p38273
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> ne!
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdj pa gremo lohk spat :)
<sasa84> lahkonočko ;)
<micoka_12> e
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-29
<CrazyLemon> je kdo občutu potres?? :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql dobu sem mms
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> jebemte
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon in ja..jz sem občutu potres
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo je bil kr..močn :D
<alyosha_sql> ni mi blo ajsno al se mi zdi samo da se gunga cew kawc al se res:D
<CrazyLemon> kr pošteno se je premikala moja postelja :D
<alyosha_sql> tudi trajaw je eno 10s
<alyosha_sql> mogoče kašno sekindo manj
<alyosha_sql> praw uno čutim da se neki gunga i mi blo ajsno in pol gledam tu u kawc in praw se je premikal:)
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> kdaj si dobu MMS?!
<CrazyLemon> zdaj
<CrazyLemon> ko sem ti napisal
<CrazyLemon>  29. 5. 2012 ob 9. uri in 0 minut močan potresni sunek. Po preliminarnih podatkih Evropsko-mediteranskega seizmološkega centra (EMSC) je bilo žarišče potresa 300 kilometrov jugozahodno od Ljubljane, v bližini Modene. Preliminarno ocenjena magnituda potresa je bila 5,8.
<CrazyLemon> sem reku js
<alyosha_sql> vidiš ti
<CrazyLemon> a lih ob 8:59
<CrazyLemon> zvoni na vrata električar
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> povej ti meni
<CrazyLemon> in pol se začne postelja drmat
<CrazyLemon> čudno vse blo :D
<alyosha_sql> PKI je simetrična al asimetrična kriptografija
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> asimetrična..ker imaš zasebni in javni ključ
<CrazyLemon> če je to kar js mislim da je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ja to je uno
<alyosha_sql> z centrom
<alyosha_sql> avtentikacija
<alyosha_sql> Avtentikacij az pomočjo centra - (a)simetrična kriptogragfija
<alyosha_sql> eno od the 2h moram zbrat:)
<alyosha_sql> ma zadnji kviz in moram nardit najmanj 70%
<alyosha_sql> tko da moram malo gledat kaj dam:)
<CrazyLemon> samo eno šanso maš al kaj?
<alyosha_sql> jp
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> e Å¡emso Å¡emso
<alyosha_sql> Kakšna je vloga naslednjih dejanj pri zagotavljanju oziroma ugotavljanju integritete sporočila?
<alyosha_sql> Uporaba svojega tajnega ključa za podpis zgoščene vrednosti sporočila	
<alyosha_sql> Podpisovanje digitalnega izvlečka, ne celega sporočila	
<alyosha_sql> Uporaba javnega ključa prejemnika za kriptiranje sporočila	
<alyosha_sql> Ponoven izračun zgoščene vrednosti sporočila po prejemu le tega.
<alyosha_sql> jao jao
<alyosha_sql> kko se mi neda samo končaj bi dal
<CrazyLemon> ponoven izračun hasha..preveriš integriteto :)
<alyosha_sql> samo ki rabim točke jebemmu mater
<alyosha_sql> Preverjanje ali je zgoščena vrednost enaka podpisani?
<alyosha_sql> to je možen odgovor
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> javni ključ prejemnika uporabiš če želiš da ga samo on vidi (ker ga on odpre s svojim zasebnim ključem)
<alyosha_sql> sepravi zagotavljanjezaupnosti
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> podpisovanje digitalnega izvlečka je dokaz identiteet?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ja..zaupnost za javni ključ prejemnika
<CrazyLemon> za dokaz identitete hmm
<CrazyLemon> js bi dal uporaba svojega tajnega ključa
<CrazyLemon> nisem pa 100%
<alyosha_sql> možen odgovor je še Večja hitrost
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> samo ta pomoje ne gre nikamor od tu
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi šlo v podpisovanje digitalnega izvlečka
<alyosha_sql> to bo to ja
<alyosha_sql> kao če ne rabiš tašne zaupnosti podpišeš samo izvleček
<alyosha_sql> ker je bolj hitro
<alyosha_sql> Kaj se lahko zgodi, če napadalec prestreže sporočilo med sejo avtentikacijskega protokola?
<alyosha_sql> Če pošljemo sogovorniku kriptiran izziv,	
<alyosha_sql> Če pošljemo sogovorniku zgoščeno vrednost ključa skupaj z obema izzivoma,	
<alyosha_sql> Če pošljemo sogovorniku zgoščeno vrednost ključa,
<alyosha_sql> odgovori so al bo lahko uporabu t oal ne bo mogu u naslednji seji
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> moja PREDVIDEVANJA so "da", "ne", "da"
<alyosha_sql> moja tudi:DD
<alyosha_sql> Kaj od spodnjega je pomembno za delovanje infrastrukture javnih ključev?
<alyosha_sql> Izberi en odgovor:
<alyosha_sql> a. Uporaba istega zgoščevalnega algoritma pri vseh udeležencih
<alyosha_sql> b. Vpis izdajateljev digitalnih potrdil v register kvalificiranih overiteljev.
<alyosha_sql> c. Dolžina ključev vsaj 2048 bitov.
<alyosha_sql> d. Zaupanje izdajateljem digitalnih potrdil.
<alyosha_sql> jz bi dal b
<alyosha_sql> samo mozno je tudi d
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja..b in d
<lupastro> in f in j
<alyosha_sql> samo en odgovor je
<alyosha_sql> pravilen
<lupastro> :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql !
<alyosha_sql> sem vedu da boš to naredu!
<alyosha_sql> :)
<alyosha_sql> povej rajši kateri je bolj rpavilen
<alyosha_sql> b al d
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> ma b bom dal
<alyosha_sql> bmk
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> če ne nardim boš ti kriv
<alyosha_sql> !
<alyosha_sql> jebemti miša
<alyosha_sql> ni bil prav B
<alyosha_sql> !
<CrazyLemon> d
<CrazyLemon> je bol :D
<alyosha_sql> 68%
<alyosha_sql> gremo računat:D
<CrazyLemon> eee Å¡emso Å¡emso
<CrazyLemon> bi mogu prej "računat"
<CrazyLemon> ne zdaj
<CrazyLemon> js računam a rabim http://vo2sport.com/reflex-the-edge-p-170.html?page=2&number_of_uploads=0     al ne
<Pepelka> Reflex The Edge [Å¡portni napitek] - &euro;29.52 : &#352;portna prehrana in dodatki za vzdr&#382ljivost, huj&#353anje in mi&#353i&#269no maso, beljakovine, proteini, kreatin, fat burner, glutamin, l-karnitin, bcaa
<alyosha_sql> ma kaj daješ tu neke napitke gor
<alyosha_sql> ee Å¡ime Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> rajši pojej dva exera pa bo
<alyosha_sql> ne pa neke napitke tu
<alyosha_sql> strupene
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je to strupeno človek
<alyosha_sql> mwahahhaha 50,02%
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> povprečje
<alyosha_sql> to je to ne...izračun u nulo:D
<alyosha_sql> ma strupeno je to človek
<CrazyLemon> ne streljaj :D
<alyosha_sql> nisi resen
<alyosha_sql> res
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql jutri bi lahko Å¡li malo prej
<CrazyLemon> me zanima ali sem pri tušmobilu dobil octavio
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in bom mogu skočit do tuša :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> si dobil si
<alyosha_sql> ti takoj povem lahko
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql si ti Å¡ou preverit?
<alyosha_sql> ma kašna octavia
<CrazyLemon> ker baje vsak dobi 80€ kao bonusa pri tušmobil storitvah
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> what the hell are you talking about?!
<alyosha_sql> what what
<alyosha_sql> jz bi tudi 80%
<alyosha_sql> €
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150862930097839&set=a.183073257838.122463.183068912838&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Fotografije na zidu | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> ta letak..si dobu ?
<alyosha_sql> a jebiga zdj
<alyosha_sql> kje naj dobim letak
<alyosha_sql> jebemga
<alyosha_sql> kolko maš letakov
<alyosha_sql> ?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> enga
<alyosha_sql> jebemga:D
<alyosha_sql> kdaj je prišlo to?
<CrazyLemon> par dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> 24/25.
<alyosha_sql> in kaj bojo dali v vrednosti 80€ mona
<alyosha_sql> neke lopovscine sigurno
<CrazyLemon> jah po moje popust pri storitvah :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976780
<Pepelka> [SOLVED] GIMP 2.8 does not show in 12.04 Laucher or Alt-Tab when Open - Ubuntu Forums
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo še to težavo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Re: Plazma na 12.04 Ubuntu -težave s KWALLET  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38274/#p38274
<CrazyLemon> nevermind
<lupastro> ojla
<miha> lp
<lupastro> ej CrazyLemon, kaj je še kdo od "naših" tukaj gor?
<CrazyLemon> lupastro naših ? fri? primorcev? katerih naših :D
<lupastro> mhm
<lupastro> fri sežanskih
<lupastro> naših :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql je svež fri sežančan
<lupastro> priden :)
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ne..ostalo al je fri lj...feri mb..al pa xyz :)
<lupastro> al pa saska :)
<lupastro> ok
<CrazyLemon> xyz je ona :D
<lupastro> ahaaa
<lupastro> nekdo mora skrbet za apetite, takšne in drugačne :)
<miha> sasa84 duhovna podpora
<lupastro> hehe
<sasa84> lupastro, ? :)
 * sasa84 ni frijevka, ampak teologinja :D
<lupastro> urka
<miha> sasa84: grešil sm... v mislih in besedah, v dejanjih pa zadnje čase bolj mal
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<lupastro> v nasih studentskih cajtih na FE so ble teologinje ta hujše žurerke
<lupastro> :D
<sasa84> lupastro, jp, tak status mamo pa res :)
<lupastro> miha, dejanja pomenijo več kot besede :D
<miha> lupastro: res je
<lupastro> sasa84, vem ja...sam kako si pa ti povezana z ubuntu kanalom?
<lupastro> forumom...
<miha> lupastro: prevajalka je. pridna.
<lupastro> opa
<lupastro> spoštovanje ;)
<lupastro> sicer vsem prevajalcem, ker spremljam kolko naredite :)
<sasa84> lupastro, jah... 1x sm slišala, da lohk nek linux buta s cdja in me je zanimal...mal guglala, vidla da am ubuntu slov. podpornike...in tko je šlo počas naprej :)
<CrazyLemon> bl malo prevaja! tko da ne jo preveč hvalit :p
<lupastro> pa če pravi miha, da je pridna
<lupastro> sasa84 super, in zdej si na ubuntuju?
<sasa84> mhm
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> pa Å¡e recepte vam lahko da za kosilo, kaj se bunite ?! :)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lupastro, dj...oni sploh ne vejo kakšen biser majo kle na kanalu :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YOUR OPINION IS REQUIRED
<zdobersek> AT ONCE, GADDEMIT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek SIR, YES SIR
<lupastro> saška, se mi zdi da res, ja :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2012/05/beyonce_je_shujsala_27_kilogramov.aspx
<Pepelka> Beyonce je shujšala 27 kilogramov - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> a pozna kdo kšnga pocen lektorja? :D
<zdobersek> WTF je to
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no fcking way!
<zdobersek> kok se lahk zenska za enega otroka nabajsa za 27kg?!
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, lohk tud več :S
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek srečo maš da je sam sasa kle
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek> ok, gremo naprej
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2012/05/justin_bieber_napadal_paparaca.aspx
<Pepelka> Justin Bieber napadal paparaca - Planet Siol.net
<sasa84> zdobersek, ni sam od otroka odvisn... ampak tud zarad hormonskega ravnovesja in to
<zdobersek> prvi stavek!
<zdobersek> nedolzni Justin Bieber!
<sasa84> če bi mel težave s ščitnico, bi vedu... upam, d ne fašeš tega. jst sm mela vsaj to milost, d mi je preveč delala in sm v 8 dneh shujšala 10 kil
<zdobersek> hahahaha poglej kok lepe zokne ma :D:D:
<lupastro> sasa84, če ne daš tega skozi pač ne moreš vedet ;)
<sasa84> lupastro, jp :)
<miha> http://www.finance.si/354302/%28%C5%A1ala-dneva%29-Zakaj-je-Facebook-kot-zapor/
<Pepelka> (Å¡ala dneva) Zakaj je Facebook kot zapor? - Finance.si
<lupastro> haha #ubuntu-si, spetegolezzi sul canale rosa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek psihič je!
 * zdobersek is free!
<sasa84> lupastro, a poznaš kšnga pocen lektorja? :P
<lupastro> žal ne
<lupastro> na  kirem koncu to rabiš?
<lupastro> za slovenščino domnevam
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> za diplomsko
<lupastro> :)
<sasa84> rada bi kej cenej kt 250-300€
<lupastro> pridna...na kirem koncu?
<sasa84> mam mal dost zto pa me tok pride
<sasa84> notranjska
<sasa84> pa sej...take stvari se pošle po emailu ;)
<lupastro> jaz sem tudi z notranjske :D
<lupastro> haha
<sasa84> ma ja?
<lupastro> hmm
<lupastro> občina Pivka
<sasa84> občina cerknica :)
<lupastro> eko, susjeda :D
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> pol bi kdaj lohk pršou na ubuntu urice v PO :)
<lupastro> zdej še reči, da si hodila poleti s cerkvijo v adrijo na počitnice :D
<lupastro> lahko bi, sam imam 4,5 let starega sina in sva sama popoldan, ker moja ženička dela, tako da se težko kam odpravim
<sasa84> v adrijo? ne nikol
<sasa84> ooo, že sinkota maš? ful lepo :)
<sasa84> kok mu je ime?
 * sasa84 sicer opaž
<lupastro> Renee
 * sasa84 sicer opaža, da jo cirka dobro leto materinski čut buta
<lupastro> Renej se izgovori
<lupastro> zdej je že drugi na poti :)
<sasa84> oooo :)
<lupastro> da ne bodo govorili, da ta mladi nič ne damo na prirastek prebivalstva :D
<sasa84> zdej k je ta drug na poti... si že nad povprečjem :)
<sasa84> npr. moja mami... more še 0,2 otroka narest, da bo vsaj v povprečju :)
<lupastro> haha, ma kakšne izračune imaš to? :D
<lupastro> no, poglej  kakšna lepa slika s slivnice med eno radioamatersko aktivacijo http://www.slikomat.com/slika/5298119.htm
<Pepelka> SlikoMat&reg; - Brezpla�no gostovanje slik
<CrazyLemon> renee madona si ti en hipster :D
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/panda-z-resitvijo-za-od-virusa-w32ransomcrypt-kriptirane-datoteke.html
<Pepelka> Panda z rešitvijo za od virusa W32/Ransomcrypt kriptirane datoteke
<CrazyLemon> kaspersky je to že zdavnaj mel a ni? :)
<CrazyLemon> in če koga zanima ransomcrypt
<CrazyLemon> bo predavanje na FRI
<CrazyLemon> junija
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/novice/svet/pri-modeni-v-italiji-potres-cutili-smo-ga-tudi-pri-nas.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Potres na severu Italije zahteval smrtne žrtve
<CrazyLemon> pa kakšne hiše majo v italiji da se vse to zruši ob potresu
<lupastro> CrazyLemon, zakaj hipster?
<lupastro> renee pomeni novo življenje v latinščini
<CrazyLemon> lupastro pač.. vsi vi novodobni starši si neka čudna imena "zmišljujete" ..lai,mai, nai. vai.. etc :D
<lupastro> v italiji je večje objekte od vedno gradila mafia, sploh cerkvi. In ker so delali za male šolde, s podkupovanjem občinskih gradbenih inšpektorjev, ki niso opravljali svojih dolžnosti, so nafijci gradili z zanič materijali, betonom itd...
<lupastro> ben, ti boš svoja poimenoval jurček in marjetka, če ti bo pasalo :)
<CrazyLemon> nehaj no
<CrazyLemon> jože pa jožica bosta
<CrazyLemon> kakšna marjetka
<lupastro> jurčk
<lupastro> polde
<lupastro> Å¡tefana
<lupastro> a ni lepo ime Renee, prav paše mu, ki je tak lepi sonček :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne preprosto 'rene' ..čemu komplicirat z še enim 'e' ..to mi ni jasno :D
<lupastro> ker rene, je italijanska beseda za ledvico in ker sem tudi italjan poleg slovenec, ga ne bom klical ledvička moja, pridi na kosilo
<CrazyLemon> ledvičkaaaaaa kosilo je na mizi
<CrazyLemon> prav kul je :D
<CrazyLemon> ah..italjano..torej moram pazit kaj govorim o italijanih :)
<lupastro> aja? hehe, ko boš imel hčerko ji lahko daš ime prostata :D
<lupastro> ma zaradi mene govori  ni panike, sej večina jih je malo štupidih
<lupastro> in ignorantnih
<lupastro> dosti ignorantnih
<CrazyLemon> malo je understatment če mene vprašaš :)
<lupastro> če med evrovizijo razlagajo kako hrvaška v celoti meji na italijo in slovenija se stika z italijo na eni točki na morju
<CrazyLemon> sej..to bi njim pasalo..tko bi hitreje prišli do hr. morja
<lupastro> ni panike, bodo že hrvati z zadolževanjem poskrbeli, da bodo prodali vse možne otoke in otočke....
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t520052
<CrazyLemon> zanimiv malware :)
<miha> nismo nič boljši kot italijani.. ko se oni znebijo berlusconija, pr nas volijo zokija
<lupastro> ma, raje zokija kot pa janšo...še raje bi videl pa, da bi Virant nastopil tako kot je obljubljal v predvolilnem obdobju, ne pa se pol prodal....
<miha> sm za janšo. šuštaršič je tud vredu. virant me ne moti, gane pa tud ne
<CrazyLemon> in kaj ti pomaga glas ljudstva če pa je nato na oblasti tisti ki je zgubil :)
<lupastro> sej ni izgubil
<lupastro> pač ni dobil največ glasov
<CrazyLemon> demokracija at its finest
<lupastro> praktično gledano je zmagal, ker je sestavil vlado
<lupastro> jankovič se je cincal in ni prišel nikamor
<miha> janković je mislil, da so vsi dolžni plesat po njegovo, ker je celih 28% dobu
<CrazyLemon> to je neumnost.. če bi js odločal bi dal tisti ki se ga izvoli ima večino
<miha> aroganca pač
<CrazyLemon> pa se ti pol je..
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da so potem razni kahli pa viranti
<CrazyLemon> ki izsiljujejo s tistimi parimi procenti ki so jih dobili
<miha> CrazyLemon: če nimaš 50%, se pač moraš pogajat. noben te ni dolžen izvolit.
<lupastro> hmmm ne izsiljujejo so pač leziček na tehtnici
<miha> karl je pa itak vidu, kolk ga ljubi "levi trojček"
<CrazyLemon> lupastro seveda izsiljujejo..sej se obračajo tko kot veter piha...tisti ki sprejme njihove pogoje tisti dobi njihov glas
<CrazyLemon> to je zame izsiljevanje
<lupastro> škoda, da nismo šli spet na volitve, ker bi se slika spremenila, virant in nsi bi zleteli ven, sds bi dobil glasove nsi, jankovič pa virantove
<lupastro> CrazyLemon, to ni izsiljevanje, to je politika
<CrazyLemon> lupastro potato potato :)
<lupastro> tudi ti boš delal za tistega, ki ti bo dal boljše pogoje dela in višjo plačo, a je to izsiljevanje?
<CrazyLemon> lupastro ne..sej mu ne bom js postavu pogojev ..ampak jih bo on določal :)
<lupastro> to pomeni, da ne veš kolko si vreden
<lupastro> in ti vedno x oseba določa ceno
<miha> očitno je napaka, da so pahorjevi kgbjevci tolk grdo s karlom delal v prejšnjem mandatu. tisti, ki so bili preveč levi, so šli al na svoje al k zokiju. kar je ostalo od desusa, je dovolj karlovo
<miha> da ga niso mogl Å¡e enkrat..
<miha> zato pač desus ni pr zokiju
<miha> virantu je blo pa vseen, sam stvar pogajanj (finance, pravosodje)
<lupastro> sej to je
<lupastro> njemu je bilo vseeno, govoril pa je čisto drugače
<miha> ja sj je dobu dve ministrstvi, ki jih je hotu. za 8% na volitvah je dobu vse kr je žele.
<miha> želel
<lupastro> ni lih tako
<miha> več kot pr zokiju, zoki hotu met svoje tm
<lupastro> želel je pravosodje, ekonomijo in notranje ministrstvo
<miha> zokiju bi pač ustrezal, da finance in pravo njegovi vodijo...
<miha> to ni skrivnost.
<lupastro> ker je pravil da ne jankovič ne janša ne moreta vodit teh resorjev, ker se oba okoli policije sučeta
<miha> lupastro: seveda. zoki pa tega ne bi dal, ker bi družina trpela.
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> no, kar je je....naj služijo reveži
<lupastro> moram na teren, mejte se fajn
<lupastro> sjau
<miha> lej, jst itak takoj od začetka naviju, da bi janša bil predsednik vlade, šuštaršič pa finančni minister. že takoj, 2 mesca pred volitvami.
 * miha dobu kar je želel :D
<miha> ko je zgledal da bo zoki, sm sam molil, da bo šuštaršič finančni minister, da zoki ne poje vsega.
<lupastro> jaz pa ne, ker bo merklovi prepustil Å¡e tisto malo gospodarstva, ki je donosno v sloveniji
<miha> bil je zadnje upanje pred zoki-ekonomijo
<lupastro> šuštaršič ja, janša ne
<lupastro> virant pa nima jajc
<lupastro> so bogi dol v italiji
<lupastro> vse telefonske linije so Å¡le, tudi gsm
<lupastro> kjer je bil potres
<lupastro> :/
<lupastro> grem zdej, ciao
<miha> lp
<lupastro> ;)
<miha> prid Å¡e kej :D
<lupastro> sej sem stalno gor, sam tudi delam vmes...doma pa imamo blokiran irc in Å¡e veliko ostalega pa Å¡e internet je sad ga ima sad ga nema :P
<lupastro> zdej pa res grem
<lupastro> ciao
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/zaradi-potresa-ljubljancani-bezali-na-plano.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ljubljančani bežali na plano, na Jesenicah evakuirali 700 dijakov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/druzba/infoteh/v-sloveniji-danes-v-prodajo-samsungov-galaxy-s-3.html
<CrazyLemon> danes!
<Pepelka> V Sloveniji danes v prodajo Samsungov galaxy s 3
<CrazyLemon> ob 19.01!
<CrazyLemon> hitro na banko in k operaterju!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha zaradi potresa Ljubljančani bežali na plano
<alyosha_sql> ne se ti jebat
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej bi tudi ti bežal če ne bi bil tako len!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> dej no
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> mogoče če bi bil u 12. nadstropju
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kaj piše že kje na tušmobilu kolko bo s3?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql mnogo brate mnogoe
<CrazyLemon> mnogo*
<CrazyLemon> 1€ bo 100%
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mtr
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo orodje
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> pomoje bo 50€ na istem paketu ko onex
<alyosha_sql> alpa mogoče bo ista cena
<alyosha_sql> kašno orodje?
<alyosha_sql> jz bi tudi
<CrazyLemon> mtr
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebote
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql si vidu ti http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20120526_144141.jpg :D
<alyosha_sql> lool
<alyosha_sql> po kolko so?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..nisem upal zavit :D
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqCeEG5hs0&skipcontrinter=1
<Pepelka> Walt Disney "Education for Death" (1943)      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> nmj si gledal ze to?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne gledam js takih stvari :D
<CrazyLemon> brb
<alyosha_sql> ke tip
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> tyt
<CrazyLemon> kuham človek.. moram vsake toliko časa brb-jat :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, wiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Plazma na 12.04 Ubuntu -težave s KWALLET  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38275/#p38275
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti tud kuhaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 neki ustvarjam ja :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, priden :)
<sasa84> jst tud kuham :)
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> res res
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kmal bo, kmal bo skuhan :P
<sasa84> in moje bo bolš! ha!
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> http://cdn1.siol.net/sn/img/12/150/634738840628619674_20120528_193827.jpg
<zdobersek> tamle na drugem bregu ljubljanice, pr mostu, sem pa jst danes zajtrk jedu!
<zdobersek> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/vtisi/2012/05/ocenili_smo_samsung_galaxy_s_iii.aspx
<Pepelka> Ocenili smo: Samsung Galaxy S III - Planet Siol.net
<zdobersek> tole bo treba ubost ... da se najstarejsi galaxy koncno zamenja z najnovejsim
<zdobersek> zard tega bi mi lahko kej popusta dal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> danes!
<CrazyLemon> 19.01!
<zdobersek> 24ur?
<CrazyLemon> 500€ pa je tvoj!
<zdobersek> bom sel tja pa reku
<zdobersek> YO
<zdobersek> HIT THE FLO'
<zdobersek> I GOT A GUN IN MY HAND YO
<zdobersek> GIMME PHONE LET'S GO
<zdobersek> HELLO?
<zdobersek> K NICE, WORKS, BYE-O
<zdobersek> pa bo moj
<zdobersek> mkay?
<CrazyLemon> in pol ti bo on reku
<CrazyLemon> "stupid white boy this is butcher's shop"
<zdobersek> on bo reku OWMYGAWD I SHIT ME PANTIES
<zdobersek> GIVE HIM DA PHONE, WHERE THA F IS THE TOILETZ
<zdobersek> brb
<sasa84> zdobersek, a pol prodajaš galaxya SII? :)
<zdobersek> LMAO
<zdobersek> sasa84: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I7500
<zdobersek> tegale!
<Pepelka> Samsung i7500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy
<Pepelka> Samsung Galaxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> poglej, cist taprvi, junij 2009
<zdobersek> ma ne, shranu ga bom, ko bom mel Galaxy VIII pa bom delu retrovizijo
<sasa84> zdobersek, achso
<zdobersek> sasa84: jaja
<sasa84> jst raj ne bom kazala :P
<CrazyLemon> raj ne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti kazi!
 * CrazyLemon da hlace dol 
<CrazyLemon> ne se ustrasit
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje pa maš...?
<sasa84> zdobersek, a ti kej vidš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ? sladoled?
<CrazyLemon> v roki
<sasa84> edina stvar, k jo lohk opaziš...če maš ti hlače dol :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: srcke ma na spodnjicah
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja...v spodnjicah pa nč
<zdobersek> C-string ma!
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja, on dejansko lohk to nos :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1636826/    kaj praviš
<Pepelka> Project X (2012) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> a je vredno sposoje
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lemme see the trailer ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... ce ti posoja travnik. #recesija
<sasa84> zdobersek skoz skace gor pa dol ;)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, CrazyLemon ... a si že skuhu??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ze zdavnaj
<sasa84> uu, kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> guess!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne boš nikoli zadela
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> makarone ti dostkrat kuhaš :P
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne :)
<sasa84> ooo lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj povej tetici kaj si skuhu no :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ugani :D
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, any clue?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zelenjava je :D
<sasa84> bučke? :P
<CrazyLemon> zame ena boljših :)
<miha> Å¡pargli?
<CrazyLemon> noup
<CrazyLemon> noup
<alyosha_sql> ma CrazyLemon ne zna kuhat
<alyosha_sql> ne mu verjet kar vam tu laže
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, +1
<alyosha_sql> klical je v Primavero in naroču na dom
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, paradižnik?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql pojdi žret sladico :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 noup
<alyosha_sql> uuu CrazyLemon dobra ideja
<alyosha_sql> neki je mnajkalo
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> kosilu
<alyosha_sql> in lih to bo to
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql raje bi Å¡ou direkt v primavero pa dobu popust/zastonj :D
<alyosha_sql> ene milefoglie
<alyosha_sql> moo
<CrazyLemon> odvisno a teta dela al ne :P
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon lažimir
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, jst sm nrdila pražem krompir, pečenga piščančka pa zeleno solatko
<sasa84> pražen*
<alyosha_sql> solidno solidno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> krompir je zakon...piščanček je bil verjetno cel nek
<alyosha_sql> bedrca perutničke?
<alyosha_sql> to ni tko ql:p
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kaj so že cene od s3 na tušmobilu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql menjaš telefon ? :))
<alyosha_sql> n ene
<alyosha_sql> HTC rox
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> jebeš ti s3
<alyosha_sql> samo me zanima kolko bo cena
<alyosha_sql> na simobilu baje da je 90€ + 45€ na mesec
<alyosha_sql> na orto paketu
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> Galaxy S III pride v prodajo predvidoma v začetku junija
<CrazyLemon> tušmobil zamuja
<CrazyLemon> jao jao
<alyosha_sql> ja prej sem bral tam
<alyosha_sql> da kao ju3 poju3snem
<alyosha_sql> da bo
<CrazyLemon> pri simobilu ter mobitelu je že danes!
<alyosha_sql> nima tuš še dobrih pogodb z dobavitelji
<CrazyLemon> oziroma bo čez par ur!
<alyosha_sql> sej
<alyosha_sql> tudi oneX na simobilu in mobitelu
<CrazyLemon> sej je samo en dobavitelj za samsung v sloveniji
<alyosha_sql> ga dobiš brez problema
<CrazyLemon> janus trade
<alyosha_sql> katerokoli barva
<alyosha_sql> tudi z drugimi
<alyosha_sql> ne samo samsung
<alyosha_sql> ti pravim oneX drugje ga dobiš bp.
<alyosha_sql> na tušu
<alyosha_sql> je sranje da boli galva
<alyosha_sql> u kopru smo ga naročili 2 tedna nazaj skoraj
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e ga nimajo
<alyosha_sql> pol sem ga naroču prek tušmobil centra za pomoč uporabnikom:D
<alyosha_sql> dobiš po pošti telefon pogodbo
<alyosha_sql> use
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ne rabiš hodit nikamor
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/svet/v-soli-ucil-anglescino-ceprav-sam-o-njej-ni-imel-pojma wov
<CrazyLemon> sej modrega s3
<Pepelka> V šoli učil angleščino, čeprav sam o njej ni imel pojma | Slovenskenovice.si
<CrazyLemon> nima noben
<CrazyLemon> zamujajo malo z izdelavo
<alyosha_sql> s3 je samo bel ja
<sasa84> nč, šibam ;)
<alyosha_sql> to je tko ko na silo neki hočejo
<sasa84> se vidmo
<sasa84> ppapa
<alyosha_sql> sasa84 bi gut
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, ajm olvejs gut
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql si zrihtal reklamo ?? :D
<CrazyLemon> bom js octavio dobu ti pa citigo pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha_sql> pa to je to
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo isem dobu reklame ne
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> pojdi do nonota
<CrazyLemon> al pa stare
<alyosha_sql> moram it pogledat ja
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<alyosha_sql> neki sem bral
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi papa Å¡turm 100% ma to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> da kao naročnino da ti dajo popust
<alyosha_sql> al neki
<alyosha_sql> če ne  dobiš nič
<alyosha_sql> ma gor sem gledal že in nisem najdu
<alyosha_sql> sploh nisem vidu Å¡e te reklame
<CrazyLemon> če reciklirajo papir malo prebrskaj če so ga mogoče vrgli :D
<alyosha_sql> reciklirajo ja
<alyosha_sql> mićo to use reciklira
<alyosha_sql> moram it pogledat u kišto
<alyosha_sql> za odpadni papir
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> hodi ja :D
<alyosha_sql> moram dobit awto ja:D
<alyosha_sql> bo prišu praw
<CrazyLemon> sej ga nimaš kam parkirat
<CrazyLemon> js ga mam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma kaj ne mona
<alyosha_sql> mam tu zadaj jz placa
<alyosha_sql> za 3 awte
<alyosha_sql> še če dam hundyja proč
<alyosha_sql> pol Å¡ele
<CrazyLemon> ne streljaj..tam hyundai blokira
<alyosha_sql> pff
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ma hundy gre proč
<alyosha_sql> nemudoma
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> te je klical tip? al ne bo nič od tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> mater mu
<alyosha_sql> nic ni klical
<alyosha_sql> moram ga klicat kj
<alyosha_sql> jebemga
<alyosha_sql> tip je edini ki je klical sploh:D
<CrazyLemon> ma reci mičotu naj on zrihta kupca
<alyosha_sql> sem mu ze
<alyosha_sql> neki je skoraj zrihtal
<alyosha_sql> samo ni blo pol nič
<alyosha_sql> on je reku mogoče da ga bo kupu
<CrazyLemon> mogoče
<alyosha_sql> jah tezka bo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> za 100€ gre takoj proč
<alyosha_sql> ma jz bi usaj 150-200
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> da lahko Å¡e klimo nafilam
<alyosha_sql> in servis nardim na temu
<CrazyLemon> pol se boš pa načakal :D
<alyosha_sql> maja sj mam plac tu:D
<alyosha_sql> stoji
<alyosha_sql> smao pizda
<alyosha_sql> mogu bi benz vn dobit
<alyosha_sql> da dam u scooter
<CrazyLemon> sej si dobu za klimo mona..od papa Å¡turma
<alyosha_sql> je notri pol rezervarja se
<alyosha_sql> ma ja nima se para za zivet ni uno za klimo:D
<alyosha_sql> plača pride komaj drugi tedden
<alyosha_sql> :)
<CrazyLemon> pakaj ti vsaka dva tedna dobiš plačo :D
<alyosha_sql> skoraj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> ne ne cura dobi takoj začetek mesca
<alyosha_sql> jz dobim 15-20
<alyosha_sql> tko da dobim placo vsake 2 tedna
<alyosha_sql> in Å¡e Å¡tipendija umes
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] JaPee: Re: Minecraft survival server  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38276/#p38276
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si poln keša ..3 plače na mesec dobiš :D
<alyosha_sql> je res da je uska za eno pol plače tašne boge bolj
<alyosha_sql> ampak ql
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebemti električarja mona
<CrazyLemon> pršu je..zamenjal števec in šou
<CrazyLemon> ni pa pustil nobenga dokumenta da je zamenjal Å¡tevec
<CrazyLemon> zdaj imam "nov" Å¡tevec (ubistvu je star samo da je poservisiran in ima gor nalepko 2012)
<CrazyLemon> z drugim stanjem na Å¡tevcu
<CrazyLemon> stanje katero je cca. 30.000kwh višje kot na starem števcu
<alyosha_sql> btk
<alyosha_sql> kaj to znese par 1000€
<alyosha_sql> kaj je to zate
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek> kaj sem nor, fak no ...
<zdobersek> sel mesat 400g muslija pa 200g cokolina ... in se na polovici nisem, pa bom poknu
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je suho, komot počaka
<zdobersek> ... zalil z mlekom
<lynxlynxlynx> fuj
<zdobersek> sej ne mores suhega cokolina jest!
<lynxlynxlynx> čokolina sploh še nikoli nisem
<lynxlynxlynx> musli pa komot
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa zraven piješ
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡koda delat pocasto, ko pa lepo hrustlja
<zdobersek> zej sem tak mrtev ..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu One tudi v Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38277/#p38277
<sasa84> jou
<miha> jou
<sasa84> oj mihi ^^
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql !
<CrazyLemon> pohiti ker se mi lula
<alyosha_sql> zakaj piše da this app is not compatible with my mobile device?!
<CrazyLemon> ker ni compatible
<CrazyLemon> next!
<alyosha_sql> app je pa za tegra3
<alyosha_sql> kaj tu ni kompatibilnega
<alyosha_sql> misliš da je samo za tablete?
<CrazyLemon> vezrija androida
<CrazyLemon> možno
<alyosha_sql> kaj je samo za stare verzije?
<alyosha_sql> wt
<alyosha_sql> f
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne delajo vsi za vse verzije
<CrazyLemon> nič..pičim
<alyosha_sql> samo sj stari androidi niso meli Å¡e tegra3
<alyosha_sql> al ja?
<alyosha_sql> ne dj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> je bilo tudiza 3.2
<alyosha_sql> jebemjih u usta pokvarjena
<alyosha_sql> idi pišaj
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa resolucija
<CrazyLemon> al pa kaj drugega
<alyosha_sql> mozno
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e neko prej sem pobraw in ni bla compatibl
<alyosha_sql> damn
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151173886604782.545154.63319904781&type=1
<Pepelka> Čakanje na začetek prodaje Samsung GALAXY S III | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> začelo se je!!
<alyosha_sql> jebeš to
<alyosha_sql> HTC-ja kupi!
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> samo folk dejansko čaka u vrsti:D
<miha> pa kaj tolk hvališ svojga konja? :D
<miha> samsung vredu, htc vredu. sam da ni apple.
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon malo zajebavam
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> je pa ja tko kot si reku
<alyosha_sql> use je ql samo da ni apple:D
<miha> :D
<alyosha_sql> so pa itak to od s2 naprej že use tolko hudi telefoni da je use isti k
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> jao jao..bratranec si kupu macbook air
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pejt tepst
<CrazyLemon> ne smem..ker je bicycle buddy in pol ne bo mel s kom kolesarit
<zdobersek> a poslusa iPoda, ko kolesarta?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. sej ni neumn..med kolesarjenjem se ne posluša čisto nič razn zvokov narave ter avtov  ki prihajajo za tabo :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kakšno žlahto pa maš???
<sasa84_> jao :S
<sasa84> BigWhale, BigWhale BigWhale slikceeeeeeee
<sasa84> ne tvojih...sicer jih vzamem, če boš ti gor... sam take slikce...d jih lohk objavmo na ubuntu g+
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mah apple fan je ratal
 * CrazyLemon ashamed
<BigWhale> what what
<BigWhale> kake slike ze?
<BigWhale> :/
<CrazyLemon> UDS jebelacesta
<BigWhale> aja
<sasa84> UDS, release party...
<BigWhale> nobene nimam k sem jest gor :>
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> pa tok fotogeničen si!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> BigWhale, dj, to bova privat pol.. sam slikce iz UDS pa release partya k nis gor :P
<sasa84> tud vzamem... vse vzamem, kt smrt :P
<BigWhale> ja, sam je anatomsko cist nemogoce da bi se sam slikal v taki fotogenicni pozi!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ah... dj tega bratrančija mal v roke vzem
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale če kdo to zmore pol si to ti
<sasa84> BigWhale, eni tipi se hvaljo, d ga lohk sami seb... ti se pa ne morš slikat???!!!
<sasa84> lame :S
<BigWhale> uni nej se kr hvaljo
<BigWhale> hehe
<sasa84> bigi, mali moj kitolinko...a mi boš kej poslou...pliiiiz
<BigWhale> zdele mam se eno uro dela preden lahk sploh prdnem :/
<sasa84> drgač bom gaby zamorila, nej te mak v roke prime...ampak tko na trdo
<sasa84> ne, na mehko...trdo bo teb všeč :>
<sasa84> no BigWhale, k boš mel cajt... mi mal pošl ;)
<CrazyLemon> ne mu tega govort
<CrazyLemon> ker bo pol spet pozabu :P
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> in zdobersek in 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kok pa je bratranc star? :>
<CrazyLemon> 1
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> WB zdobersek jow jow jow
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si vidla...A SI VIDLA
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vidla! na lastne oči!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 konkretno starejši od obeh je :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ^^
<sasa84> a voz kamion?
<sasa84> traktor, kombi..?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žal ne :/
<sasa84> mah... bicikl je tko mal seljačka varianta :\
<CrazyLemon> sej je specialka..ni kr tist navadn seljački
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * LorD_DDooM is monitoring this thread closely!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ok...pol je vsaj neki od 'bicikle' :D
<sasa84> sam, tale lordy dum ma pa ubuntu kolesarke a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja! ker car!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> sej to so vsi taki ki vozijo specialke.. pazijo da so barvno usklajeni s kolesom ..fensi mudeli :>
<sasa84> ja, on ma stil a ne...
<sasa84> pa ja... moj dres je mel sicer mal zelene, tko d je šlo prbližn an bicikl... najbl pa na barvo smreke, zto sm se najraj v gozdu zadržvala :P
<CrazyLemon> a to je tudi razlog zakaj si večino časa v gozdu preživela na kolenih..ker si se hotela zlit z naravo?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz sem dejansko zares vzela razsvetljenski ideal "nazaj k naravi" :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dost narave pejt spisat novico o fedori 17
<sasa84> sj zdj bi mogla 1x kmal pridt vn a?
<sasa84> vrjetn dns ja :P
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam že naloženo :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no pol pa ti spiši eno novico :) take so najboljše..vtisi iz prve roke..nič objektivnega samo subjektivni vtisi!
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a uporabljaš drgač fedoro?
<LorD_DDooM> Fedoro za corporate okolje, Ubuntu za doma
<sasa84> ej, LorD_DDooM ma ti si čist h00d
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj si pol skuhu no?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e nisi uganla..keep trying
<sasa84> lubenica je tud zelenjava :P
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ah..si že joinal
<CrazyLemon> :P
<zdobersek1> :>
<zdobersek1> hvala, moj najvecji fan!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1
<CrazyLemon> [20:27:42] * zdobersek has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<CrazyLemon> [20:27:51] <CrazyLemon> in zdobersek in 3
<CrazyLemon> [20:27:51] <CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> [20:27:52] * zdobersek (~zan@BSN-61-1-117.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> mhm..i'm that good
<zdobersek1> whateva
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, Å¡tej!!!
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne bo ga več nazaj!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550887_10150908335141597_2026242841_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<micoka_12> lol
<micoka_12> je to res, da bo Fedora 17 poimenovana Beefy Miracle? <-- this is just stupid
<micoka_12> http://www.redhat.com/about/news/archive/2012/4/fedora17-beefy-miracle-beta-release-now-available-for-taste-testing
<Pepelka> Red Hat | Fedora 17 “Beefy Miracle” Beta Release Now Available for Taste Testing
<LorD_DDooM> Kodni nazivi za Fedoro so bili vedno mastni, interna fora...dejansko je Beefy Miracle zelo dober naziv za izdajo, sa je polna novosti :>
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je beefy miracle čudno razvojno ime
<micoka_12> saj pa to je hot dog
<CrazyLemon> quantal quetzal pa ne? :D
<micoka_12> to je še hujše
<LorD_DDooM> :D
<CrazyLemon> jah verjetno niso mislili dobesedni prevod besede 'beefy'
<CrazyLemon> ampak neki v smislu nabildanga
<LorD_DDooM> Točno,
<micoka_12> http://beefymiracle.org/
<LorD_DDooM> Samo Fedora je vedno imela povezavo z baconom, ergo, proper naziv :>
<Pepelka> meet your new god
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgchrome.com/google-officially-introduce-faster-chromebook-chromebox/
<Pepelka> Google Officially Introduce &#8216;Faster&#8217; Chromebook, Chromebox &#8211; OMG! Chrome!
<CrazyLemon> preberi si spodaj
<CrazyLemon> lih k berem novico :D
<CrazyLemon> "beefier"
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<CrazyLemon> torej boljše specifikacije v tem kontekstu..in ne bl goveje specifikacije :)
<micoka_12> zanimivo :D
<micoka_12> mystery solved
<LorD_DDooM> Saj Google ima tudi ICe Cream fore
<LorD_DDooM> Bolje da ne veš kako bo Fedora 18 poimenovana :>
<micoka_12> omb, zdaj gledam name suggestions
<micoka_12> Vegetarian Ding-Dong
<lynxlynxlynx> še bolj zmedeno, če pomisliš, da je fedora klobuk
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV5_xj_yuhs
<Pepelka> Rockelbel&#39;s Canon (Pachelbel&#39;s Canon in D) - 4 Cellos - ThePianoGuys      - YouTube
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni lol
<CrazyLemon> ampak awesome!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, +1
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ele po dveh minutah videa
<CrazyLemon> sm ugotovil da je to en in isti tip
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ...
<sasa84> ža si ugotovu, d je tale tip una una mamca? :P
<CrazyLemon> ni :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4BzonlVlw
<Pepelka> The Cello Song - (Bach is back with 7 more cellos) - ThePianoGuys      - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, je...una stara mamca :)
<CrazyLemon> ni
<CrazyLemon> una stara mama je mela čist kratke lase
<sasa84> una k je nrk v plavmu oblečena pa z robčkom si briše solzice
<sasa84> nek*
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> nč..tv tajm
<sasa84> šibam pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte ;)nočka ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> nn
<sasa84> nočko lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> CrazyLemona mal pod komando vzem :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu One tudi v Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38278/#p38278
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-30
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1455-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1455-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu One tudi v Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38279/#p38279
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> ooo CrazyLemon jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38280/#p38280
<lupastro> hmmm, kaj se danes dogaja s to internetno povezavo...vidim, da nimamo samo mi težave...
<CrazyLemon> t-2? :)
<lupastro> mhm
<lupastro> kaj imajo? juh buh Å¡trafa?
<lupastro> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> lupastro
<lupastro> jesss
<CrazyLemon> kaj si rabu :D
<lupastro> praviš, d aje neki narobe s t-2?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da ste tisti z t-2 zjutraj skupno odpujsali dol
<CrazyLemon> bi reku ja :;D
<lupastro> aaaaa
<lupastro> sem mislil, da je buh prekinil povezavo
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..tko krut pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> nič...faks kliče
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<lupastro> je mogoče kdo gor, ki obvlada virtualbox?
<lupastro> zadnje čase imam ful problem, da mi virtualbox abortira, ko poganjam winxp (licenčne, da ne bo kakih nevmesnih vprašanj)
<LorD_DDooM> Če poganjaš iz terminala, bi ti morala napisati zakaj se je virtualbox sesul.
<lupastro> bom poskusil....brb
<lupastro> hmmm mi zablokira.....
<lupastro> ok, da vidimo
<LorD_DDooM> A ti mogoče zmanjka prostora na disku, kak swap, imaš dinamično alokacijo prostora ali statično?
<lupastro> dinamično
<lupastro> luka@ltsp3:~$ VirtualBox -startvm "winxp"
<lupastro> Killed
<lupastro> to mi izpiše
<lupastro> v logu so na koncu errorji...
<lupastro> 00:00:03.583 ERROR [COM]: aRC=VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80bb0005) aIID={09eed313-cd56-4d06-bd56-fac0f716b5dd} aComponent={Display} aText={Could not take a screenshot (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED)}, preserve=false
<lupastro> 00:00:03.597 Guest Log: BIOS: VirtualBox 4.0.4_OSE
<lupastro> 00:00:03.602 PIT: mode=2 count=0x10000 (65536) - 18.20 Hz (ch=0)
<lupastro> 00:00:03.633 ERROR [COM]: aRC=VBOX_E_IPRT_ERROR (0x80bb0005) aIID={09eed313-cd56-4d06-bd56-fac0f716b5dd} aComponent={Display} aText={Could not take a screenshot (VERR_NOT_SUPPORTED)}, preserve=false
<lupastro> 00:00:03.656 PIIX3 ATA: Ctl#0: RESET, DevSel=0 AIOIf=0 CmdIf0=0x00 (-1 usec ago) CmdIf1=0x00 (-1 usec ago)
<lupastro> 0
<lupastro> pol vse zresetira
<lynxlynxlynx> killed - host ga je fental
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče oom killer
<lynxlynxlynx> LorD_DDooM je bil na pravi sledi
<lupastro> to pomeni?
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> aha
<lupastro> da mu zmanjka rama
<lupastro> ok, vse skenslal razen irca :)
<lupastro> celo je prišel do login screena
<lupastro> je not
<lupastro> da vidim kolko cajta....
<LorD_DDooM> Koliko pomnilnika pa imaš nastavljenega za klienta (XP) in koliko ga ima host?
<lupastro> 2g host in 748 klient
<lupastro> ok
<lupastro> zdej celo dela
<lupastro> no, hvala za pomoč :)
<lupastro> mi ni blo jasno kaj ga nonstop ven meče
<lupastro> dela normalno, hvala....Å¡ibam na kosilo, lep dan vsem, ciao ciao
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38281/#p38281
<yang_> Ima morda kdo ODESK account ?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> vedno dobre volje :)
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, veš, tkole je... ni tko slabo a ne :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če ti rata, je super
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38282/#p38282
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AleYSkW2LoQ
<Pepelka> Goal Celebrations FX      - YouTube
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na drink ;)
<sasa84> papa
<dz0ny> Družba, nekdo spama zapiske sestankov https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zYgGeqotO3kFOCgDX4mpbVa_E0NkjUPAf1v06aLz8XY/edit
<Pepelka> Sestanek 2012-05-31 - Google Docs
<CrazyLemon> edino prav
<CrazyLemon> če se pustijo odprti
<CrazyLemon> naj se spammajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38284/#p38284
<lynxlynxlynx> btw
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž bo lugosova skupščina enkrat junija in bo spet piknik
<zdobersek> C E V A P I
<zdobersek> Žan bi lahko spisal plugin za Solved - koda na voljo na LP:ubuntu-si-www
<zdobersek> Banda!
<zdobersek> sploh me noben pingal ni!
<zdobersek> pol me se pa ignorirajo
<zdobersek> FujFej!
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je v pogojniku
<zdobersek> aja, ok
<zdobersek> no biggie pol
<CrazyLemon> [20:27:46] <CrazyLemon> zdobersek potrebujemo en plugin![20:27:52] <CrazyLemon> koda je spisana..sam sestavit ga moraš!
<CrazyLemon> ne glumi da te noben ni pingal
<CrazyLemon> pingal sem te :>
<zdobersek> ja, vcer
<CrazyLemon> ja včeraj ja..kdaj bi pa ti
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38285/#p38285
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38286/#p38286
<zdobersek> ... danes?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ping
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a rabis kej od mene?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek plugin bi lahk sestavu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek koda je že spisana!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dobiš jo na LP1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ampak zakaj jaz, podpovprecni script-kiddie brez primerne izobrazbe?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek script kiddie nisi ampak koda ti pa gre od rok!
<CrazyLemon> če si dovolj dober za apple webkit
<CrazyLemon> si dovolj dober za punbb plugin
<CrazyLemon> Športno navdihnjeni orjaški terenec je namreč med testno vožnjo na potovalnem računalniku kazal povprečje 27,6 litra.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38287/#p38287
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38288/#p38288
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link?
<zdobersek> a so se s tankom vozl?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<CrazyLemon> mercedes :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link?
<CrazyLemon> !g siol.net test najnaj G
<Pepelka> Mercedes-Benz G - Planet Siol.net http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/testi/avtomobili/2012/05/pv_mb_g_amg.aspx
<zdobersek> jebem ti GNU make ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne rabiš GNU make za punbb extension
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: SHOOOOSH
<zdobersek> k sem jezen
<zdobersek> na tebe bolj k na make
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> (:
<zdobersek> :(
<CrazyLemon> ):
<sasa84> ok, sm zakapirala :P
<sasa84> živjo lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> a jst pa smrdim.
<sasa84> uuu, Å¡e LorD_DDooM...(kolesarke!)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ni nesramna?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zelo.
<CrazyLemon> fuj fej!
<zdobersek> boli.
<sasa84> joooj
<sasa84> pardon!!!đ
<sasa84> dober večer zdobersek *lupčka*
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> zdravo.
<sasa84> (užaljen je...)
<CrazyLemon> pha.. *lupcka*...najmanj *dryhump* si mu dolžna
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: miška nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38289/#p38289
<sasa84> BigWhale, slikce!!!!!!!!!!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj nej nrdim z BigWhale? nč me ne uboga :((((
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 me ne briga!
<CrazyLemon> žana nisi niti opazla!
<CrazyLemon> in sva ti zamerla..oba !
<sasa84> res ga nism... sm misnla d je lynksi ta drugič napisu spet...res sorči :S
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYL4T6aF4Q4&feature=g-u-u
<Pepelka> GIMP 2.8 Tutorial How to Make Picture Pop out of Frame - Easy      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ženska obvlada
<sasa84> šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočkula
#ubuntu-si 2012-05-31
<lupastro> jutro vsem :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: miška nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38290/#p38290
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38291/#p38291
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: miška nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38292/#p38292
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> jutro zdobersek :D
<lupastro> jutro saši
<zdobersek> a da je.
<lupastro> anka tebi zdobersek
<zdobersek> enako lupastro
<lupastro> hvala :)
<marko-_-> http://gawker.com/5914059/grab-your-boomstick-the-zombie-apocalypse-may-actually-be-upon-us
<Pepelka> Grab Your Boomstick: The Zombie Apocalypse May Actually Be Upon Us
<marko-_-> fucked up
<marko-_-> in ne, ne gre se samo o tistem tipu ki je jedel faco od onega drugega tipa
<marko-_-> celi mesec
<marko-_-> že taki incidenti
<marko-_-> v floridi
<marko-_-> povezani z čudnim "rashom"
<marko-_-> ki ne vejo od kod je
<marko-_-> dogaja se folk
<sasa84> ooo jutro lupastro :)
<marko-_-> https://twitter.com/IlliniAlert/status/207309505611051009
<marko-_-> najbolj creepy je to
<Pepelka> Twitter / IlliniAlert: Hazardous materials releas
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> upam da sem en izmed onih ko je imun in pol je zombie slaying time
<marko-_-> čez kako leto, dve
<marko-_-> ko bo virus mutiral, se bolj razširil
<marko-_-> to bo precej kul imo
<lupastro> ammmm
<lupastro> lahko pa so se enostavno ljudje, ki so drugače posejani po celi državi, čisto slučajno znašli na enem mesti
<sasa84> ah, sej bomo dal to skoz ;)
<marko-_-> lupastro, veš kaki primeri
<marko-_-> si prebral?:)
<marko-_-> en tip je
<marko-_-> odprl želodec
<marko-_-> svoj
<lupastro> sem ja
<marko-_-> pa fuknil organe
<marko-_-> Å¡kifu
<marko-_-> to ni normalno
<marko-_-> to ne delajo droge
<marko-_-> to delajo zombiji
<lupastro> to delajo tudi halucinogeni
<marko-_-> pa to https://twitter.com/IlliniAlert/status/207309505611051009
<marko-_-> vse pove
<Pepelka> Twitter / IlliniAlert: Hazardous materials releas
<marko-_-> in pol glej
<marko-_-> naslednje poste od te illinialert
<sasa84> jaz v zombije ne verjamem :\
<marko-_-> kao "it's all safe now"
<marko-_-> sasa84, kako si predstavljaš zombije?
<marko-_-> kot film, undead?
<marko-_-> to niti najmanj ni tak
<marko-_-> zadosti je da pride virus ki človeka naredi agresivnega
<marko-_-> in smo že v kurcu
<marko-_-> kot je v tem primeru
<lupastro> kaj pa če ni virus?
<marko-_-> lupastro, veš kaki halucinogeni to morajo bit
<marko-_-> ne vem, kaj bi drugo blo
<sasa84> ne predstavljam si, da imajo ljudje 'po naravi' kakšne take 'kvalitete'... mi je pa čisto logično, da obstajajo ljudje, kjer 'niso vsi doma' :)
<marko-_-> saj če si videl so tam govorili o nekem rashu
<lupastro> kaj pa če se je človeku strgalo od vsega hudega?
<marko-_-> ja, človeku se je ftrgalo tak, da se je do nagega slekel pa še enega drugega slekel do nagega pa mu pojedel 80% obraza pa se drl oziroma growlal na policaje
<marko-_-> pa 6 moških v maju
<marko-_-> je naredilo isto
<marko-_-> to niso samo naključja
<sasa84> jaz bi rekla samo, da se določenim ljudem trga...pa vidim pa v tem kakšne zombie apokalipse
<marko-_-> + on rash ki se pojavlaj v floridi
<marko-_-> pa ne vejo ka j je
<lupastro> če si je sposoben pijan in zafrustriran najstnik ugašat cigareto 3 ure po celem telesu, ker se tako sovraži, česa je sposoben šele človek, ki to jezo zbira v sebi 30 al 40 let
<marko-_-> sasa84, ma ni to tak težko sploh naredit... recimo mad cow disease če pride na človeka, se reče nekak, ne vem več kak
<marko-_-> in osnovne funkcije so, da postane agresiven in disorientiran
<marko-_-> ne zgleda kot človek
<marko-_-> čeprav hodi
<marko-_-> pa napada
<marko-_-> evo, en taki banalen primer
<marko-_-> sicer smo to
<marko-_-> kontrolirali
<marko-_-> oziroma kontrolirami
<marko-_-> mad cow disease
<marko-_-> ampak misliš da je to en virus ki je zmožen samo tega
<marko-_-> posebej v današnje msvetu
<marko-_-> kje se non stop ukvarjajo in experimentirajo
<marko-_-> z živimi bitji
<sasa84> človk postane agresiven tud zarad stekline... pa ljudje tud niso videt 'normalni', če imajo napad epilepsije
<marko-_-> ja no
<marko-_-> ampak mi povej, je nekdo zaradi stekline delal to
<marko-_-> daj
<marko-_-> je sploh kdo prebral
<marko-_-> te linke ko sem dal?
<marko-_-> ker če ne, sploh nima kaj za govorit
<marko-_-> preberi primere ki so se zgodili
<marko-_-> pa boš vidla da ne gre za simple jezo
<marko-_-> pa droge
<lupastro> Simptomi in znaki stekline
<marko-_-> a fakulteta
<lupastro> Inkubacijska doba (čas od okužbe do nastanka kliničnih simptomov) je pri steklini dolg (nekaj mesecev ali več let), kar je dobro, saj je cepljenje tako učinkovito tudi še po ugrizu živali. Po inkubacijski dobi se pojavijo t.i. prodromalni znaki (neznačilni, splošni znaki), ki so vročina, slabost, bruhanje, slabo počutje, vedenjske motnje. Ti znak trajajo nekaj dni (do 10 dni). Nato se razvije novrološka faza, ki se kaže z motnjami go
<lupastro> vora, halucinacijami, slinjenjem, delirijem, zmedenostjo, ohromelostjo. Ta faza traja do 1 tedna. Nato sledi koma in smrt.
<marko-_-> pa fakulteta za bio kemijo in biologijo
<marko-_-> iz floride
<marko-_-> je napisala
<marko-_-> "Hazardous materials released at Institute for Genomic Biology. Escape area if safe to do so. Otherwise seek shelter.
<marko-_-> "
<marko-_-> 1 teden
<marko-_-> pred vsem tem
<marko-_-> celi maj se to tam dogaja v floridi
<lupastro> sej lahko da so v zrak spustili kakšno obliko virusa stekline, ki se prenaša s kapljevino ali pa pač po zraku
<sasa84> marko-_-, en folk je pač 'čuden'... trobec tud ni bil normalen, da je 5 žensk posilil in sežgal
<sasa84> marko-_-, steklina je npr. ena izmed bolezni, za katero ni zdravila
<marko-_-> sasa84, en tip je POJEDEL drugemu tipu 80% face. 18 minut je to delal. Tip, ki kadi samo travo pa še to je nehal, reče njegova punca
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> pa 13x
<marko-_-> ga je policaj
<marko-_-> moral ustrelit :)
<marko-_-> da je umrl
<marko-_-> 2x je reloadal magazin
<lupastro> marko-_-: ko je adrenalin v telesu
<marko-_-> 13 strelov?!?!
<marko-_-> to tudi če ej telo polno
<marko-_-> speeda in coke
<marko-_-> po 5 strelu
<marko-_-> padeš
<lupastro> ma to američani ful radi počnejo
<lupastro> verjetno je bil črnc
<sasa84> marko-_-, američani zlo radi strelajo :)
<lupastro> ;)
<marko-_-> lol :D
<marko-_-> no, drug tip je pred policajom odprl želodec
<marko-_-> potegnil ven organe
<lupastro> lej kako so tistega fanta pretepli
<marko-_-> pa fuknil v njega
<marko-_-> tretji je bil en doktor
<marko-_-> priznan
<marko-_-> ki se mu ej spipalo
<marko-_-> policaj ga ustavi
<marko-_-> doktor začne nekaj growlat
<marko-_-> pa Å¡pukat krv v njega
<lupastro> ma ne, uni je pljuval kri v policaja in ga je s Å¡okerjem
<marko-_-> četrti pa tudi normalen profesor ki ga ustavijo
<marko-_-> pa tip tak dolgo z glavo
<marko-_-> v steklo benclja
<marko-_-> dokler si jo ni presekal
<marko-_-> to niso naključna
<marko-_-> naključja
<marko-_-> preveč je vse postlano
<marko-_-> da bi bla
<marko-_-> prvo tisto z univerzo in biohazardnimi materiali ki so se sprostili v javnost, te pa samo primeri
<sasa84> čeprav, marko-_- a ne... v bibliji poznam en dokaz za 'zombije' :D
<marko-_-> ki so precej čudni
<marko-_-> sasa84, pa ko slišiš besedo zombie ne misli na filme pa ne hordo ljudi ki hodi za tagbo
<marko-_-> misli na normalne ljude ki smo kot jaz pa ti samo so infected z virusom ki je 10x hujši
<marko-_-> ko steklina
<marko-_-> mi rečeš da to ni možno?
<marko-_-> ta človek pol več ne loči ljudi
<marko-_-> samo agresiven je
<marko-_-> zdaj pa Å¡e ta virus samo naj mutira
<marko-_-> čez 2-3 leta
<marko-_-> smešno je, pa vsi filmi se zak začejo
<marko-_-> tak*
<marko-_-> ker je najbolj logično
<marko-_-> sicer glej. Zombie apokalipse ne bo
<marko-_-> prej bodo florido nuknili
<marko-_-> mi mamo preveč naravnih predatorjev
<marko-_-> pa hladne kontinente
<sasa84> jaz pravim....sam brez panike ;)
<marko-_-> da bi celi sbet
<marko-_-> okužil
<marko-_-> samo vseeno
<marko-_-> bi blo kul
<marko-_-> če bi lahko po cesti laufal
<marko-_-> pa klal
<marko-_-> folk
<sasa84> rekla bi, da zadeve niso tko kritične :)
<marko-_-> meni je samo smešno kako je po tem, ko je folk zAČEL DELAT
<marko-_-> paniko
<marko-_-> da je zombie apolakipsa
<marko-_-> takoj ona
<marko-_-> illionis alert
<marko-_-> ko so napisali za materiale
<marko-_-> takoj napisala da je vse ok
<marko-_-> da je samo na campusu
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> ker lahko ti kontroliraš virus
<marko-_-> kar tak
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> prosim
<marko-_-> prikrivajo stvar
<sasa84> lupastro, a misliš, da ja marko-_- kakšen programer, ker vsako besedo v svojo vrstico napiše? :D
<marko-_-> ne bo nič, samo nekaj se je zgodilo
<marko-_-> sasa84, ko sem navdušen pišem tak :D
<sasa84> tkole bom rekla... res je zanimivo, da je vse to na istem koncu... sam se ni pa prvič to zgodilo a ne
<lupastro> sasa84:  sem lih razmisljal ja :D
<sasa84> imamo primere ljudi, ki sedijo za rešetkami ali so že mrtvi, ki so počeli stvari, da se ti želodec obrne
<lupastro> mhm
<marko-_-> http://dogandponyshowwebsite.com/imagine-a-world-where-the-zombie-apocalypse-already-happened/
<Pepelka> Imagine a World Where the Zombie Apocalypse Already Happened. &#8211;  - Dog and Pony ShowDog and Pony Show
<marko-_-> sasa84, saj, to je res. Samo point je v tem, da se vsi ti dogodki dogajajo v takem časovnem razponu
<marko-_-> pa na isti lokaciji
<marko-_-> da ne more biti samo naključje
<marko-_-> pa vsi ti ljudje majo normalno
<marko-_-> preteklost
<marko-_-> razen on, ko je jedel faco
<marko-_-> je bil v zaporu če se n emotim
<marko-_-> zaradi drog par let nazaj
<marko-_-> ostali so bli doktorji, profesorji
<marko-_-> na osnovni šoli se je začel spreadat rash prvo
<marko-_-> in niso vedli kaj je
<marko-_-> pol pa po celi floridi
<marko-_-> počasi
<marko-_-> pol pa Å¡e te scene
<sasa84> pa ja... če bi gledali profile 'extra' morilcev, sosedje bi dal roko v ogenj, da kej tazag pa res ne delajo
<marko-_-> Å¡e zdaj ne vejo kaj je ta rash ki se naredi na ljudeh
<marko-_-> saj to je res
<sasa84> če ej nekdo doktor, profesor ipd... to ga še ne zaščit pred lastno neumnostjo
<marko-_-> ampak zakaj bi ti ljudje to delali glih
<marko-_-> zdaj
<marko-_-> v javnosti
<marko-_-> v tem mesecu
<marko-_-> razumeš?
<marko-_-> preveč povezano je vse skupaj
<sasa84> mogoče pa konstelacija planetov :))
<marko-_-> zarota pa ni, ker vlada noče še več panike
<marko-_-> pa folka na cesti z orožji
<sasa84> tko kt un italijanski znanstvenik prav glede potresov :)
<sasa84> jst sem pr 28tih prežvela že 3 apokalipse...bom pa še to :)))
<sasa84> kar te ne ubije.. :D
<sasa84> a ne lupastro ? :)
<sasa84> marko-_-, ?
<marko-_-> povej
<sasa84> povej kok se lohk jst pa lupastro oboroživa...kaj nuca? :)
<marko-_-> dejansko cdc (center for disease control) priprooča (ja, dejansko so vodiči kaj v takem primeru delati)
<marko-_-> da si poiščeš shelter
<marko-_-> jaz bi naredil to ,da bi šel v vas, v hišo z 2 ali več nadstropji
<sasa84> vodiči?
<marko-_-> se spravil v najvišjo
<marko-_-> majhna populacija
<marko-_-> tam bi čakal par tednov da se situacija razvije do konca
<sasa84> jst že živim v majhnem kraju, ki sicer ni čist vas...pravmo, da je trg :)
<marko-_-> nato bi šel na policijsko postajo si po orožje. Veš, smešno se ti zdi
<sasa84> sem v bajti
<marko-_-> ampak tukaj je
<marko-_-> kill or be killed
<marko-_-> takrat ne bo zakonov
<marko-_-> takrat ti ne bo policaj dal kazni
<marko-_-> razumeš
<marko-_-> takrat moraš krast
<marko-_-> ubijat
<marko-_-> pa delat ilegalne stvari
<marko-_-> vse to seveda, če ne bi bil infected
<marko-_-> kar pa je itak največja jeba
<sasa84> marko-_-, ampak zakon je tak, da v primeru naravnih in drugih nesreč... te lahko vojska ubije
<marko-_-> virus vdihneš (če je tako razvit)
<marko-_-> ali pa se prenese na tebe na kakršen koli način
<marko-_-> sasa84, jap
<marko-_-> to je to
<marko-_-> vojska bo to glih delala
<marko-_-> areo kjer je preveč že infected
<marko-_-> bodo samo zradirali
<sasa84> zakon dopušča, da če delaš kazniva dejanja in ne poslušaš navodil vojske, da te lahko ubije
<sasa84> ker so to izredne razmere
<marko-_-> vem sasa84 jaz to govorim
<marko-_-> če se dejansko apokalipsa zgodi
<marko-_-> to pomeni, da niti vojske ne bo
<marko-_-> v tem primeru jaz govorim
<marko-_-> drugače bi se itak evakuiral
<marko-_-> ampak veš kaka groza mora to bit
<lupastro> sasa84:  stari trg? :D
<sasa84> lupastro, rakek :)
<marko-_-> recimo da je zdaj to, pač virus ne. Oni bodo ga conteminejtali pa vse, ampak recimo da ostane nekaj, se čez leti mutira
<marko-_-> postane bolj agresiven
<marko-_-> hitrejši
<lupastro> a rakeku rečete trg?
<marko-_-> predstavljaj si tvojega fanta
<marko-_-> da postane infected
<marko-_-> pa te začne ubijat
<marko-_-> oziroma te proba faking pojest
<sasa84> lupastro, ja, mi se nimamo za vas... pravmo, da smo trg
<marko-_-> veš kera groza je to
<lupastro> sasa84:  :)
<sasa84> marko-_-, moj je na švedskem...ne bo tko hitr pršou :P
<lupastro> lol
<marko-_-> tam je hladno
<marko-_-> ma večje
<marko-_-> precej večje
<marko-_-> Å¡anse
<marko-_-> kot mi :>
<sasa84> res...Å¡e otok oland ma bliz... ;)
<lupastro> marko-_-:  daaii :)
<sasa84> lupastro, ti se pa lahko tam po brkinah nekej skrivaš :P
<sasa84> nekje*
<lupastro> ma ni panike pri nas
<lupastro> vse okoli mene so kmetje in lovci, bi poklali vse kar vidijo :)
<lupastro> bi posušili meso in preživeli :)
<sasa84> uf, jst mam tud vile doma!
<marko-_-> lupastro, tile kmetje in lovci
<marko-_-> bodo prvi infected
<marko-_-> ker živijo taki jebiveter lajf
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> zakaj že?
<marko-_-> saj sem jaz tudi kmet z precej veliko kmetijo, prej kot me sasa84 obtoži nečesa
<lupastro> marko-_-:  sej nisi res prepričan v to kar govoriš, a :)
<marko-_-> ampak taki folk recimo ne jemlje takih stvari resno
<sasa84> marko-_-, hvala Bogu :)
<sasa84> temu se reče zdrava kmečka pamet :)
<lupastro> hihi
<marko-_-> sasa84, pa saj jaz ne govorim da bodo čez 1 mesec
<marko-_-> hodili zombiji okoli o_0
<marko-_-> ampak zadosti zanimivo je kaj se dogaja
<marko-_-> in da se lahko komot kaj takega zgodi
<marko-_-> na srečo noben ni zadosti fukjen
<marko-_-> predstavljaj si da študiraš kemijo in biologijo
 * sasa84 je teologinja
<marko-_-> pa se ukvarjaš z bio stvarmi pa temi sranji
<marko-_-> dobro veš, da več al manj ni nič nemogoče
<sasa84> marko-_-, duhovne stvari so lohk še bl tko opasne...kaj če te jst s kšnimi stvarmu uročim??!!
<marko-_-> lahko se nekdo doma igra z nekim virusom iz čisto tretjega razloga
<sasa84> :D
<marko-_-> pa zlomi flašo, pa pol vidi kaj dejansko naredi zadeva
<marko-_-> en banalen primer
<marko-_-> ki je čist plausable
<sasa84> marko-_-, oblubm da bom svoj kletni pajzl zaprla... sam Å¡e eno stvar da prevrem :D
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> drugače pa nas je tak preveč na svetu
<marko-_-> torej bi zombie apokalipsa glih prišla prav
<sasa84> ni nas preveč
<marko-_-> da nas nekih 2000 ostane
<sasa84> vse ljudi na sveti bi lohk spravm v texas
<sasa84> ooo lynxlynxlynx
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, a si tu?
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, da ali ne...prihaja zombi apokalipsa? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> marko-_-: piš, samo ne mi piskat
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, daj preberi ta članek http://dogandponyshowwebsite.com/imagine-a-world-where-the-zombie-apocalypse-already-happened/
<Pepelka> Imagine a World Where the Zombie Apocalypse Already Happened. &#8211;  - Dog and Pony ShowDog and Pony Show
<lynxlynxlynx> sem sredi sestanka
<marko-_-> pa povej kaj si misliš
<lupastro> marko-_-:  ti povem en Å¡tos.
<lupastro> Na psihiatriji v Idriji so zasliševali serijskega morilca:
<lupastro>  Zakaj ste človeka najprej posilili, nato mu trgali koščke kože s telesa, na koncu pa še prerezali na živo na pol?
<lupastro> Morilec: Bog mi je to naročil!
<lupastro> Iz hodnika se v tistem trenutku zasliši glas: Ni res!! Jaz ti nisem nič takega naročil!!!
<sasa84> :D
<marko-_-> ta je dober, lupastro :)
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, ah šit pol, dobro če boš našel čas da prebereš to
<marko-_-> pa še onim tam lahko pokažeš
<marko-_-> resna zadeva :>
<marko-_-> zdaj pa te več ne bom hljal
<marko-_-> ups, ne ta link
<marko-_-> http://gawker.com/5914059/grab-your-boomstick-the-zombie-apocalypse-may-actually-be-upon-us
<Pepelka> Grab Your Boomstick: The Zombie Apocalypse May Actually Be Upon Us
<marko-_-> to sem mislil
<sasa84> mah... glavn d smo mi učer krompir oplel :P
<marko-_-> ma mene res straši to
<marko-_-> https://twitter.com/IlliniAlert/status/207309505611051009
<marko-_-> zakaj bi faks to napisa
<Pepelka> Twitter / IlliniAlert: Hazardous materials releas
<marko-_-> če nebi šlo
<marko-_-> za neko
<marko-_-> RES
<marko-_-> nevarno zadevo
<lupastro> LA Kings na Twitterju: Hvala, Slovenija, da si nam dala Anžeta Kopitarja!
<lupastro> :D
<sasa84> jeeeeej
<sasa84> lupastro, a so zmagal učer na 1. tekmi?
<lupastro> mhmmm
<lupastro> lih po kopitarjevi zaslugi menda
<lupastro> Junak uvodne zmage v finalu lige NHL je bil Slovenec Anže Kopitar. Hrušičan, ki je mojstrsko preigral legendarnega Martina Brodeurja in poslal plošček za njegov hrbet, je po dvoboju priznal, da je občutek po takšnem 'dosežku' izjemen.
<sasa84> :))))
<sasa84> super
<lupastro> http://24ur.com/sport/hokej/kopitar-obcutek-je-izjemen.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Kopitar: Tak gol sanjaš kot mali otrok!
<sasa84> http://24ur.com/sport/hokej/kopitar-osmesil-brodeurja-in-popeljal-kralje-v-vodstvo.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO in FOTO: Kopitar osmešil Brodeurja in popeljal kralje v vodstvo!
<lupastro> izjemne dosežke nam nosijo na pladnju naši športniki zadnje čase
<lupastro> plavalci, gimnastiki, smučarji, skakalci, motociklisti, rokometaši....za tako majhno državico res izjemno
<marko-_-> You know this is how it starts? Some isollated incident everyone sees but no-one believes then tomorrow America is zombies.
<sasa84> lupastro, veš kaj mi je blo všeč...kok se je speedo takoj opraviču plavalni zvezi pa dugonjiču
<sasa84> glede na to, da nas je cirka 2 milijona... smo svetovna velesila ;)))
<lupastro> jap, sicer nisem videl ali bral, mi je pa krissy, moja žena, povedala, je bila tudi ona ful presenečena
<lupastro> ma altro ke svetovna :D
<lupastro> sam je pa res, da ko ne dosegajo rezultatov jih vsi skenslamo ponavadi
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> res je :S
<lupastro> sej tudi v drugih športih je podobno, jaz sem recimo rossijev navijač in letos, ko ne dosega spodobnih rezultatov, ga tudi nekateri njegovi bivši navijači pljuvajo in povzdigujejo stonerja in jorgeja
<lupastro> jaz pa Å¡e vedno navijam zanj, ker je profi, ne glede na to kje je
<yang_> Il dottore
<marko-_-> I used to work with this kid who was a viral biology major at a really well known ivy league school, one of the most brilliant people I've ever met. He used to talk about this virus that was discovered not long ago that actually has the ability to infect, kill, then reanimate dead cells in order to control them. We had a lot of long talks about the zombie apocalypse starting due to it mutating or something. With that knowledge one ca
<marko-_-> n't help but question the possibilities.
<lupastro> ja, ni zastonj dottore, je pokazal tudi na zadnji dirki....
<sasa84> lupastro, men jorge nekok ne potegne :)
<sasa84> rossi mi je še zmer fajn...sicr ful mal spremlam in gledam... sam že prej sta mi bla všeč rossi pa un ta drug španc na hondi...dani pedroso
<yang_> Jst sem se nagledal avtosportov
<yang_> in motosportov
<lupastro> agresiven človek je, poln osebnih problemov zaradi očeta...
<yang_> Od bivse foter je bil rejlist
<lupastro> pedrosa je podcenjen, žal
<lupastro> yang_:  pol si se pa res nagledal :)
<yang_> ja vsako soboto in nedeljo pri kosilu
<lupastro> :)
<sasa84> :)))
<yang_> so bli cepljeni na hlape
<yang_> bil je vice prvak jugoslavije
<lupastro> meni je rally al pa gorske ok, f1 ne več odkar ni senne, žal, mtociklizem je pa...mmm :)
<lupastro> ma kdo to?
<yang_> jih poznas, bivse soferje ?
<lupastro> nekaj jih poznam, ker sem sledil, osebno pa sam peljhana
<lupastro> :)
<sasa84> lupastro, jaz pa dekleva :)
<lupastro> poznas deklevo?
<lupastro> al si ti njegova?
<lupastro> oz. njihova
<sasa84> poznam ja...njegov sin je z mnao hodu v šolo pa kle bliz žvi, sosedn kraj
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> pol je tudi tam okoli vas smrelo po benzu :D
<sasa84> haha :)
<sasa84> zdej so nehal tekmovat...tud njegov starejš sin ne tekmuje več
<lupastro> sej ni čudno, ni denarja skoraj niti za živet
<yang_> ja
<yang_> motosport je precej drag sport
<yang_> ce nisi privatnik skoraj ne mores tekmovat
<yang_> ta avto pride cca. nad 100.000 eur
<yang_> pripravljen na rally
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql s3 je zdaj tudi pri tušmobilu..hitro reci punci naj pokliče na tušmobil in zamenja hox za s3 :D
<alyosha_sql> m aja
<alyosha_sql> nisi resen
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kolko €€€
<alyosha_sql> ?
<marko-_-> 700
<marko-_-> jaz si ga bom kupil
<alyosha_sql> 700 ni ne
<alyosha_sql> manj je
<marko-_-> na simobilu
<marko-_-> je bil včeraj
<marko-_-> 700
<marko-_-> če se ne motim
<alyosha_sql> ja ja na simobilu:D
<alyosha_sql> u prossti prodaji je 500€:D
<marko-_-> ja pač v redni prodaji
<marko-_-> saj to mi je čudno
<marko-_-> mogoče je to blo samo predvčeraj pa včeraj
<marko-_-> ker je 29. prišel
<marko-_-> v slovenijo
<marko-_-> prvih 100 modelov
<marko-_-> za simobil
<alyosha_sql> ja simobil mora kaj zasluzit
<marko-_-> kaj ti to pomaga
<marko-_-> ko bo apokalipsa?
<marko-_-> a?
<alyosha_sql> naroči kje online
<marko-_-> takrat ne bo networka
<marko-_-> ne bo simobila
<marko-_-> mobitela
<alyosha_sql> jebemtish
<marko-_-> VSI BOMO FUCKED
<alyosha_sql> bala ful
<marko-_-> http://gawker.com/5914059/grab-your-boomstick-the-zombie-apocalypse-may-actually-be-upon-us
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kaj ti misliš kdaj bo apokalipsa
<Pepelka> Grab Your Boomstick: The Zombie Apocalypse May Actually Be Upon Us
<alyosha_sql> :D
<marko-_-> dogaja se že :)
<marko-_-> preberta ta članek dobro
<alyosha_sql> lol
<marko-_-> pa preverta source v članku
<marko-_-> čudne stvari
<marko-_-> se zadnji mesec
<marko-_-> dogajajo v floridi
<marko-_-> folk je ljudi
<marko-_-> več ljudi
<marko-_-> 10 zabeležnih primerov
<marko-_-> enega so 8x ustrelili
<marko-_-> da je komaj umrl
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- drugs are bad mkay
<marko-_-> govorijo da so droge
<marko-_-> saj, vlada bi to rekla, da bi folk umirila
<marko-_-> zakaj ne more biti virus ki je izšel
<alyosha_sql> :DD
<marko-_-> pred vsem tem pa je fakulteta
<marko-_-> za kemijo in bio tehnologio pa biologijo
<marko-_-> https://twitter.com/IlliniAlert/status/207309505611051009
<marko-_-> napisala to
<Pepelka> Twitter / IlliniAlert: Hazardous materials releas
<marko-_-> Hazardous materials released at Institute for Genomic Biology. Escape area if safe to do so. Otherwise seek shelter
<marko-_-> vse skup naključja? :)
<marko-_-> čuden rash
<marko-_-> se je začel spreadat tam dol
<marko-_-> in cdc (center za disease)
<marko-_-> ne ve kaj je
<marko-_-> prvič vidijo
<marko-_-> nekaj se dogaja folk
<marko-_-> pač, novi virus, ali pa mutirani virus stekline
<marko-_-> to je more likely
<marko-_-> pač agresivnega te naredi
<marko-_-> in disorientiranega
<marko-_-> saj prej kot bo kaj resnega bodo florido nuknili
<marko-_-> samo to se Å¡iri po zraku, preko vgrizov
<CrazyLemon> lets all troloololo :)
<marko-_-> ma ni trolanje to
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> preveč global je
<marko-_-> pa international
<marko-_-> da bi bil troll attempt
<marko-_-> en tip si je gor odprl želodec
<marko-_-> pa v policaja fuknil organe CrazyLemon
<marko-_-> tudi droge? :D
<marko-_-> to se vse v maju
<marko-_-> dogajalo
<marko-_-> v floridi
<marko-_-> samo florida
<marko-_-> ne govorim o zombijih ala the walking dead, resident evil
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- jp..tudi droge
<marko-_-> pa to
<jinzo> marko-_-, a oni pol tudi ko so ga parkrat postrelali?
<marko-_-> govorim samo o virusu ki človeka naredi agresivnega
<CrazyLemon> lp :D
<jinzo> ko je jedel nekoga
<marko-_-> jinzo, onega je Å¡kif baje 8x usztrelil
<marko-_-> eni govorijo da celo več
<marko-_-> ful malo se ve
<marko-_-> autopsija ni nič pokazala
<jinzo> ja pač
<jinzo> sam da so ga dostkrat :D
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> a ni to čudno?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: miška nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38293/#p38293
<lynxlynxlynx> ni
<marko-_-> ja, 50 centa so tud 9x ustrelili lol (dela folk take primerjave)
<marko-_-> sam 50 cent ni jedel
<marko-_-> obraz od drugega človeka
<marko-_-> pa ni growlal
<marko-_-> na policaja
<marko-_-> nekaj se dogaja
<marko-_-> in čez 1 leto ali pa 2, ko bo vse skup mutiralo v hitrejši, agresivnejši virus ki se bo širil še hitreje in lažje
<marko-_-> bo prepozno
<marko-_-> takrat pa bodo evakuacije
<marko-_-> vojske
<marko-_-> začelo se bo točno tak, kot pri i am legend
<uni4dfx> what the hell am i reading...
<marko-_-> uni4dfx, si prebral on članek?
<uni4dfx> marko-_- a misliš tweet?
<marko-_-> tudi tweet
<marko-_-> http://gawker.com/5914059/grab-your-boomstick-the-zombie-apocalypse-may-actually-be-upon-us
<Pepelka> Grab Your Boomstick: The Zombie Apocalypse May Actually Be Upon Us
<marko-_-> tu pa maš zabeležene vse incidente
<marko-_-> v maju
<marko-_-> ki spominjajo na zombije
<marko-_-> in vsi so iz kanade
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> floride*
<uni4dfx> meh
<marko-_-> in vse po tem, ko je tisti tweet prišel
<marko-_-> saj je kratek članek
<marko-_-> 5 minut branja :)
<uni4dfx> sm preletel
<uni4dfx> meh ker ne bo nč iz tega
<marko-_-> ma zdaj Å¡e ne
<marko-_-> ker se bo virus kontaminiral ali pa se nuka florida
<marko-_-> ampak verjami mi, ta virus je zdaj v zraku
<marko-_-> in bo čez leta še kje mutiral
<marko-_-> v kaj hujšega
<marko-_-> tak kot virusi to delajo
<marko-_-> ali pa Å¡e huje, se bodo lotili pa bodo experimentirali s tem
<marko-_-> kar je zelo verjetno
<marko-_-> curiosity killed the cat
<yang_> CrazyLemon: no da vidim "ponudbo" pr Tusmobilu
<yang_> ce je bolj ugodno kot pri mobitelu
<uni4dfx> marko-_- kako gre že una pesem
<uni4dfx> "And nothing ever happens..."
<uni4dfx> "Nothing happens at all"
<CrazyLemon> yang_ povsod je same shit..noben ti ga ne bo podaril zastonj..in noben ne bo šel v izgubo zato da ti bl poceni dobiš S3 :D
<yang_> ni mi jasna ta njihova tabela
<yang_> FREE 20 + Opcija 29
<yang_> zgleda da je 20 narocnina + 29x24 mesecev za mobitel
<uni4dfx> T-2 bo mel GS3 verjetno
<uni4dfx> za kakih 300€
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: miška nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38294/#p38294
<yang_> ma t-2 ima zanic signal oz. mislim da imajo samo 3G repetitorje
<uni4dfx> nadalnje odplačuješ s klici
<uni4dfx> yang_ T-2 ma zdej povsod signal ker so preklopil na simobil
<yang_> sej prej so imeli mobitel
<yang_> men je skoz ven metalo
<yang_> sem raje zamenjal
<uni4dfx> js sam mobitel jim ni pustu met 3g
<yang_> Tus dela BP
<yang_> pa mas tud neomejen internet
<uni4dfx> sure ampak ti ne dajo Galaxy S2 za 300€ :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..ampak ga dajo za 1€ !!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang_> sploh nevem zakaj imajo te pakete
<yang_> ker je ena bedarija
<yang_> to je samo nakup na obrocno placilo nic drugega
<uni4dfx> pri T-2 ni čist tko
<uni4dfx> js sm mel vsak mesec vsaj 20€ računa za klice
<uni4dfx> in mam Å¡e vedno
<uni4dfx> sam da mi to Å¡tejejo kot obroke
<uni4dfx> za GS2
<yang_> aha
<yang_> se pravi imas brezplacne klice
<uni4dfx> tko nekak
<miha> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/kazen-zaradi-seskanja-po-zadnjici-ostaja :D
<Pepelka> Kazen zaradi šeškanja po zadnjici ostaja | Slovenskenovice.si
<miha> frajer
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa počne bivša uslužbenka v njegovem stanovanju :D
<miha> spank spank :D
<CrazyLemon> spolno nadlegoval od konca oktobra 2003 do konca marca 2004 v njegovem stanovanju na Vojkovi cesti ali v njenem
<CrazyLemon> loool
<CrazyLemon> tako v njegovem kot v njenem stanovanju
<CrazyLemon> in ona pravi da jo je nadlegoval :D
<miha> da Å¡ef, seveda pridem
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :D
<miha> ni čudn da se smeji na sliki, kdo se ne bi
<CrazyLemon> zakaj da fak se SN refreshajo vsakih x sekund ?
<miha> da si updejtan
<CrazyLemon> ajax anyone? :D
<lupastro> kaj delaš reklamo za pralni prašek?
<CrazyLemon> jp..vsakič ko uporabiš prašek se sam napolni ne da bi šel v trgovino po novo škatlo :D
<lupastro> hehe
<lupastro> sej 24ur se tudi refreshajo vsake tot sekund oz na minutko
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zombi apokalipsa, skrij se! :D
<lupastro> hihi
<lupastro> sasi kaj  bo finega za kosilo?
<sasa84> lupastro, res ja...zdj bom 1x začela kuhat ;)
<sasa84> marko-_-, http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4133708300800&set=vb.146534798766800&type=2&theater
<Pepelka> 31. maj 2012 3:45 | Facebook
<sasa84> že v kanado se seljo :P
<marko-_-> sasa84, to je druga stvar
<marko-_-> to so psihiči
<marko-_-> vsi ti, v floridi
<marko-_-> niso skrivali
<marko-_-> oni so med belim dnevom
<marko-_-> čist čudni
<marko-_-> to Å¡li delat
<marko-_-> razumeš to razliko
<marko-_-> razlika je ko je nek psihič pakole ljudi pa jih je
<marko-_-> pa med tipom ki hodi pa randomly med belim dnevom
<marko-_-> 20 minut
<marko-_-> lepo je
<marko-_-> truplo
<marko-_-> pri cesti
<marko-_-> kot je bilo v onem primeru
<sasa84> marko-_-, dj mir... jst pa lupastro sva že čist presrana :)))
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<sasa84> :>
<zdobersek> DAN.
<zdobersek> dan.
<sasa84> se hočm mal odkupt za včeri :)))
<zdobersek> kr probavej.
<yang_> marko-_-: americani so pac "malo" cudni, nimas kej kle dost nardit
<marko-_-> lej
<marko-_-> zombiji so
<marko-_-> to je to
<marko-_-> apokalipsa bo
<marko-_-> zdaj pa grem na joint
<marko-_-> ajde
<yang_> ne skadi prevec
<marko-_-> zdobersek, http://gawker.com/5914059/grab-your-boomstick-the-zombie-apocalypse-may-actually-be-upon-us prišel je čas
<Pepelka> Grab Your Boomstick: The Zombie Apocalypse May Actually Be Upon Us
<marko-_-> to je verjetno bil moj zadnji post
<marko-_-> nasvidenje, kameradi
<miha> marko-_-: drži se
<marko-_-> visoki položaji so vaši prijatelji
<marko-_-> pa mačete
<sasa84> 'zdej pa grem na joint' LOL
<sasa84> pa prav, d niso 'mumile' krive :P
<sasa84> oj andrejz
<andrejz> oj
<Mesar> Dober dan, ali ima kdi izku¹nje z optimizacijo eee PC in debian.
<Mesar> namreè rad bi izbolj¹al èas baterije
<yang_> mislim, da obstaja kanal #debian-eee ali #debian-eeepc na irc.oftc.net
<yang_> pa malo tam povprasaj
<Mesar> ok hvala
<Mesar> ah gani
<yang_> ta pa je bil taprav, kanal obstaja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu One tudi v Kubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38295/#p38295
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38296/#p38296
<CrazyLemon> 24ur: "Potresa v Italiji povzročila za dve milijardi evrov škode"
<CrazyLemon> rtvslo: "Gospodarska škoda, ki jo je povzročil potres na severovzhodu Italije je ocenjena na pet milijard evrov"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, komu verjameš pol?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 (24ur + rtvslo)/2
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> okol...okol tri pa pol :P
<CrazyLemon> tako :D
<CrazyLemon> Telekom Slovenije uporabnike obvešča, da so prve zaloge nadvse iskanega mobilnika Samsung Galaxy S III v Mobitelovi ponudbi že pošle.
<CrazyLemon> pa naj Å¡e kdo pravi da je recesija! ni je! :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdaj pride stvar k simobilu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je že?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ni več ampak bo še :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi operaterji imajo oz. so imeli s3 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ni za zacetek sam prek mobitela?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<zdobersek> kolkr sem jst sledil je blo kao ekskluzivno ... nevermind.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope :)
<CrazyLemon> simobil in mobitel sta mela včeraj al kdaj je bil uradni release
<CrazyLemon> 29.
<CrazyLemon> danes je pa še tušmobil dobil
<lupastro> predvcerajsnjem ob 19:01
<lupastro> lih sodelavec mi ga je kazal, telefon, da ne bo pomote, ki ga je kupil včeraj
<lupastro> lušna igrača za 390€
<CrazyLemon> lupastro right..z naročnino 40€ ? :D
<lupastro> nope, lih zato je tko drag telefon, da je naročnina malo nižja
<lupastro> drugače je 39€ naročnina menda in telefon 350
<CrazyLemon> same shit :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si seznanjen, kolk stane telefon iz tujine?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tam okrog $500 bi mogu bit
<CrazyLemon> amazon bo vedu :)
<zdobersek> 370 evrov.
<CrazyLemon> http://kricac.tumblr.com/post/24114675407/jernej-je-dobil-enega-od-prvih-raspberrypi
<lupastro> haha, kiri komad ima za suonerijo, Vanessa Carlton - A Thousand Miles
<Pepelka> Kričača se ne da utišat - Jernej je dobil enega od prvih RaspberryPI...
<CrazyLemon> jih že pošiljajo!
<zdobersek> 'In sem Å¡el preiykusit.'
<zdobersek> tipicno saltanje iz EN na SL tipkovnico :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38297/#p38297
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://tusmobil.si/mobilni-telefoni.html#m_mid224
<Pepelka> Mobilni telefoni
<CrazyLemon> go for it!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo 1€ je če daš 49€ na mesec!
<CrazyLemon> al pa 44€!
<zdobersek> dej dej.
<zdobersek> pocakam, da pride zaloga na simobil, pa pustim da dzabest.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek belega vzemi
<zdobersek> oziroma ...
<zdobersek> za simobil gledam orto u nulo + maksi plus, je 30 e/mesec
<zdobersek> + 340 za telefon
<CrazyLemon> na tušmobilu pa maš 34€
<CrazyLemon> pa 170€ za telefon
<zdobersek> tusmobil je drek.
<CrazyLemon> ti si drek!
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> sam si spisi plugin.
<CrazyLemon> like i said!
<CrazyLemon> extension je spisan!
<CrazyLemon> samo ga je potrebno sestavit!
<zdobersek> sam si vstavi plugin.
<zdobersek> kamor ces.
<zdobersek> nic, bbl.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38298/#p38298
<alyosha> i need help ASAP
<alyosha> Ali lahko na Linux-u sami določimo parametre razvrščevalnika?
<alyosha> da ne
<sasa84> alyosha, juhuuuu
<alyosha> sasa84: nimam casa pišem kao kolokvij
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> Kaj pomeni "porazdeljevanje bremena"? Na kaj je treba paziti pri dodeljevanju različnih procesorjev tekočim poslom?
<CrazyLemon> tko je to ja.. ko si prelen da bi prebral 20 slajdov :)
<alyosha> dej dej
<alyosha> Zakaj je pri razporejanju v večprocesorskem sistemu pametno dodeliti dele istega procesa enemu procesorju in ne večim?
<sasa84> zanimivo pisanje kolokvija... :)
<alyosha> kr kr
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha like
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo ta CrazyLemon je počasen :/
<alyosha> in Å¡e ve ne usega
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> saksam
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj pomagi aljoškotu no, če ne ve :(
<CrazyLemon> če bi se učil bi vedu :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dj nooooooooooooo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drgač bom marko-_- rekla d si zombi... in boš vidu kok boš tam po šmarjah letal, marko-_- za tabo pa s sekiro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 24123541345134. nisem iz Å¡marij
<sasa84> zanalašč sem rekla, ker vem d nis iz šmarij :)
<CrazyLemon> ne laži!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp jp
<sasa84> ti si tam iz ene vasi in mi nis hotu povedat imena
<sasa84> tko d... hvala lepa a ne
<sasa84> zto pa boš za kazen iz šmarij :P
<sasa84> *word*
<CrazyLemon> ne me mešat s tistimi iz šmarij lepo te prosim :D
<sasa84> no, pridn bod pa te en bom ;)
<sasa84> ne*
<sasa84> BigWhale, pišuka! SLIKCEEEEE
<sasa84> *argh*
<lynxlynxlynx> uds?
<BigWhale> sasa84, lih koncujem blog post
<BigWhale> cez pol ure bo
<sasa84> oooo, ma ti si zlatek moj mali ;)
<sasa84> sej mail pa maš ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu.si feed spet ne dela na odprtakoda.si
<lynxlynxlynx> zgleda, da že kar neki časa
<CrazyLemon> že dolg
<CrazyLemon> so ga odstranli
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> jah takrat ko smo dali wp gor
<CrazyLemon> ter testirali wp2punbb plugin
<CrazyLemon> smo pač pisali več testnih postov
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, torej nič političnega :)
<CrazyLemon> in se je to pol objavilo na odprtikodi
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, za piknik razmišljamo 23.6.
<sasa84> piknik?? :)
<sasa84> ok, to je znamenje, da me lynxlynxlynx noče na pikniku :S
<lynxlynxlynx> lugos skupščina
<lynxlynxlynx> skoraj vedno je bil kar piknik
<lynxlynxlynx> lani cel event
<lynxlynxlynx> letos bo neki vmes
<CrazyLemon> aja..lani je bil veliki pok :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38299/#p38299
<miha> lol.. mravlje zgledajo pijane od ostanka jegra v kozarcu
<miha> v krogu neki hodjo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38300/#p38300
<sasa84> sestank na g+ :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, juhuuuuu
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/05/prva_slovenska_knjiga_za_seniorje_o_racunalniku_in_spletu.aspx
<Pepelka> Prva slovenska knjiga za seniorje o računalniku in spletu - Planet Siol.net
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: a mate Å¡e sestank?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, jp
<sasa84> prid
<lynxlynxlynx> 23.6. bo zgleda dokončen datum za piknik
<lynxlynxlynx> ista lokacija kot lani
<lynxlynxlynx> tako da vsi vabljeni
<lynxlynxlynx> g+ pa Å¡e nimam
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž izguba časa
<yang_> miha: to knjigo bom za sorodnika kupil
<yang_> zadnjic sem bil v gostilni in je bila druzba upokojenk tko okol 75-80 let
<yang_> in so govorile kako surfajo po facebooku in placujejo poloznice online, jst sem sam buljil
<miha> :D
<yang_> tko, da nikoli ni za nic prepozno
<miha> seveda ni
<miha> tudi proti demenci je dobr, krkol delas z mozgani :)
<miha> moja teta je zdj na tečaju interneta, sponzorira ljubljanska občina, je zadovoljna :)
<miha> za upokojence al neki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ juhu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/forum/43860/nakup_kolesa.html         ahaha
<Pepelka> Forum | Bicikel.com
<CrazyLemon> to je tisto..študenta kupuje kolo višjega cenovnega ranga..nima rednih prihodkov...
<miha> slika?
<CrazyLemon> želiš nago napol nago ali čist oblečeno?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj se pa za zensko pretvarjas?
<zdobersek> AWSNA{
<zdobersek> AWSNAP
<CrazyLemon> fail!
<CrazyLemon> snap fail!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj se pa za zensko pretvarjas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa ne!?
<l0wkey> re
<CrazyLemon> re
<jinzo> l0wkey, here, l0wkey there, l0wkey everywhere
<jinzo> s/l0wkey/BigW/
<l0wkey> lol
<l0wkey> jinzo, haven't noticed to be more popular than BigW ! :)
<jinzo> :D
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> Oseba Ubuntu Slovenija je bila v klepetalnici.
<CrazyLemon> 48 oseb je bilo v klepetalnici »Hangout«.
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> od tega 45 indijcev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pa nafisa, mistery solved.
<CrazyLemon> nekaj turkov je bilo Å¡e vmes
<CrazyLemon> pa arabcev
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek emm.. mam bon za 80€ za tušmobil če se odločiš pri njih kupit s3 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: hvala, ne hvala.
<CrazyLemon> no..če kdo rabi /msg
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> ker bi mi ga ziher prodal za 100 evrov, Mr. Businessman
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi ti ga prodal lol :D
<zdobersek> ker je vreden denarja lol :?
<CrazyLemon> niti ne?
<CrazyLemon> zame je useless ker ga ne rabim..torej zame je brez vrednosti :)
<zdobersek> ... niti nisi Mr. Businessman
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2012/05/jerry_seinfeld_zavrnil_100_milijonov_za_nadaljevanje_serije.aspx
<Pepelka> Jerry Seinfeld zavrnil 100 milijonov za nadaljevanje serije - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Wanna be Seinfeld?
<zdobersek> 100evrov!
<zdobersek> (ne od mene, drgac)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 80€ coupon from Tusmobil ok??
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38301/#p38301
<sasa84> kdo pa bi sploh hotu met tuš mobil? :P
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> pa mirko tuš!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> dober večer zdobersek
<zdobersek> lp.
<sasa84> am...a si mi že kej odpustu?
<CrazyLemon> js ti ne bi
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne bi posredovala topless fotk
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj maš pa ti kle zravn :P
<sasa84> jst pa zdobersek se bova že pvt zmenla
<CrazyLemon> nič..sam pravim da ti js ne bi odpustil
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<sasa84> nočk CrazyLemon
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1457-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1457-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1456-1: Nut vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1456-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1458-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1458-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mrkhalil: Test - ignore it  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38302/#p38302
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1459-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1459-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38301/#p38301
<CrazyLemon> wtf
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-01
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1460-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1460-1/
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> pokonci, delovno ljudstvo! :)
<lupastro> jutro
<lupastro> smo pokonci, smo pokonci :)
<lupastro> marko-_--:  http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380323_307404179347292_157750900979288_691642_307903511_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=157750900979288
<lupastro> hmm zdej pa ne vem če bo pokazalo
<lupastro> v glavnem na sliki piše tako:
<lupastro> You can't run from all your problems....
<lupastro> ...but it will help you lose weight, evade zombies...
<lupastro> :D
<sasa84> lupastro, LOL :D
<sasa84> dobro jutro ;)
<zdobersek> zdravo sasa84!
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek ja dobro jutro
<sasa84> pa lej..nisem vedla, da si že pokonc
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> rise&shine!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] t0mekk: testiranje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38303/#p38303
<sasa84> BigWhale, pa jst te bom za ušesa!
<BigWhale> sasa84, sej sem blog post spisal, tam pober ven slike!
<sasa84> oukej bigi!
<BigWhale> mislim, iz samga eventa nimam fotk
<sasa84> a to maš tam...3je modri? ;)
<BigWhale> med predavanji nisem slikal hehe
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> :D
<sasa84> oki ;)
<zdobersek> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/kill_hitler.png
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] t0mekk: test spet  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38304/#p38304
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38301/#p38301
<uni4dfx> jutro
<uni4dfx> kdo tle
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Re: GRUB - iskanje izgubljene particije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38305/#p38305
<uni4dfx> Kaj kej novga doli na morju CrazyLemon
<uni4dfx> Sm lih v torek biu v Portorožu k sm punco pelu na letališče. Vreme je blo prov prijetno, sam voda pa še ni za kopat.
<CrazyLemon> na letališče v portorož?
<yang> uni4dfx: ali je letalisce v portorozu se aktivno
<CrazyLemon> a na skok s padalom?
<CrazyLemon> ker bl mal je komercialnih letov :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon, yang, v benetke, sam sva se tm ustavla
<yang> hm, to si pa ovinek naredil
<uni4dfx> Ja zadn dan v sloveniji, je mogla Å¡e mal morje vidt :P
<CrazyLemon> a ne pride več nazaj? :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne veva še kdaj točno
<yang> cez 9 mescev
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> good one
<uni4dfx> drgač pa ni iz slovenije tko da je kr problem
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> saks
<yang> ljubezen na daljavo
<uni4dfx> yang ni fun :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozabila si napisat v novici da se morajo najprej oglasit pri tebi/andreju da jih lahk doda za hangout
<CrazyLemon> http://www.index.hr/images3/7c08c97c-f6bb-436a-9695-b28306aa0999.jpg
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, joooj, pozabla :(
<sasa84> pa mi je andrej reku
<sasa84> a lohk Å¡e kej urejam?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wat?
<sasa84> že urejam ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaj tag
<CrazyLemon> Novce
<CrazyLemon> Novice*
<CrazyLemon> jebela cesta
<sasa84> a urejat ne smem?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi smela urejat?
<CrazyLemon> hm...zakaj se novica ni objavla na forumu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<lupastro> marko-_--:  http://www.today.it/mondo/cannibale-maryland-miami-stati-uniti-foto.html
<Pepelka> Stati Uniti, cannibale uccide il compagno di stanza e mangia il suo cuore
<lupastro> btw, letališče v portorožu je še kako aktivno :)
<lupastro> tudi tisto v divači :P
<CrazyLemon> no ja..za tamala letala že ampak nekih hudih komercialnih letov pa niti ni
<CrazyLemon> je pa kul ker so poleti pač ti skoki aktivni
<lupastro> kakšnik komercialnih?
<CrazyLemon> čarter leti
<lupastro> pa sej ne more letalo tipa 737 pristat v portorožu
<lupastro> zato pa si želijo podaljšanja steze
<CrazyLemon> čarter ni samo 7x7 :)
<lupastro> da bodo lahko čarterji zaživeli, ane? :)
<lupastro> ma ja uni ta mali že delajo sam to ni to
<lupastro> če ti pelješ 10 ljudi
<CrazyLemon> sej...zato pa pravim da ni ravno dosti komercialnih letov :)
<lupastro> je tudi cena znatno višja, če imaš pa 50 ljudi na letalu je to že nekaj
<lupastro> ja ja
 * CrazyLemon sliši skoraj vsako letalo ki gre v portorož na letališče
<lupastro> ti pa maš cajta :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..mam pa odprto okno :)
<lupastro> ti pa maš odprto okno :)
<CrazyLemon> jp! :)
<sasa84> :))
<lupastro> hehe
<CrazyLemon> torej sasa84 a bo kaj
<lupastro> za kosilo?
<CrazyLemon> kosilo bom že sam zrihtal..mene bl zanima novica :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..Å¡e je ni na forumu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat da hel!?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/znanost-in-tehnologija/stiri-milijarde-let-do-trka-nase-galaksije-z-andromedo/284339
<Pepelka> Štiri milijarde let do trka naše galaksije z Andromedo :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> kmalu bo konec sveta :/
<lupastro> pismo ej
<lupastro> prav ful kmalu
<lupastro> sam malo starejši bom
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja na ubuntu.si je novica
<CrazyLemon> treba bo začet z gradnjo bunkerja ..če ne ne bomo preživeli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> ma ne bunker, rov v središče zemlje
<CrazyLemon> ne..tam je preveč vroče
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NM7jJJeRk-o
<Pepelka> Miha Kralj - Andromeda      - YouTube
<sasa84> poslušte ta komad k berete novico :P
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, komad zate http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MANKljb1p-Q
<Pepelka> Seal - Crazy - (Official Video)      - YouTube
<lupastro> sam da mi ne date 1000 miles :P
<sasa84> lupastro, od koga?
<lupastro> vanessa carlton
<lupastro> je bil v filmu white chicks
<lupastro> nor film, za crknit od smeha
<lupastro> a obstaja kak audio trigger za ubuntu, že spisan in pripravljen za uporabo,?
<lupastro> imam eno aplikacijo v javi, ki pač oddaja zvok, rad bi posnel okno oplikacije, ko bi se ta zvok pojavil
<sasa84> lupastro, a to una k se s klavirjem voz po cesti? :P
<lupastro> ja ja
<sasa84> kakšen trigger bi ti rad?
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimiv problem
<lupastro> sam v filmu sta dva prizora s tem komadom in je mega, sam komad je pa že premlet u nulo
<sasa84> :))
<lupastro> sasa84: trigger, ki sproži program za snemanje okna na desktopu (audio in video), ko zasliši zvok na zvočni kartici
<lynxlynxlynx> edino kar mi pade na pamet je direktno branje iz /dev/dsp ali česa podobnega
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak to bi se sprožilo ob vsakem zvoku, šumu
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače bi moral še primerjat zapise, ugh
<lupastro> sem neki našel, audiotrigger in ladspa trigger
<lynxlynxlynx> https://sourceforge.net/projects/audiotrigger/
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> če še dela
<lupastro> lih zdej gledam
<lupastro> porkamotorka, imam en pc z malo rama kjer iščem, se je vse obeslo :P
<CrazyLemon> ram je poceni :>
<lupastro> niti ne
<lupastro> se je podražil zaradi ujm in drugih naravnih nesreč
<lupastro> :)
<CrazyLemon> 8gb kit ddr3 1600mhz 52€
<CrazyLemon> bi reku da je poceni :D
<lupastro> tega ne morem uporabit, žal :)
<lupastro> s kladivom, ga mogoče celo not sprvim v režo :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bova pol popoldne uredila.
<zdobersek> sem pa 100% da ste spet z CHji, SHji in ZHji vse zjebal.
<zdobersek> ahja.
<zdobersek> later.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če bi to bilo res bi bilo enako kot prej
<CrazyLemon> bi bil objavljen post
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne bi bilo vsebine
<lynxlynxlynx> naši sosedi madžari vs naši sosedje madžari??
<CrazyLemon> 2. mi zveni bl pogovorno
<CrazyLemon> 1. pa bl pravilno
<sasa84> ma kdo kšn komp za prodat? tak đabe... vsaj 512 rama, lohk več
<sasa84> sej bi rekla bogdanovu pa zgleda d je zaprt :P
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> bom prašal aljošo če ma kaj odveč
<zdobersek> kdo ali kaj? sosedi.
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem mu prodal pc
<CrazyLemon> tak kot ga ti iščeš
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<zdobersek> http://bos.zrc-sazu.si/cgi/a03.exe?name=sskj_testa&expression=sosed&hs=1
<Pepelka> Slovar slovenskega knji&#x017E;nega jezika, delovna verzija - izid poizvedbe.
<zdobersek> oboje vazi.
<zdobersek> later.
<lynxlynxlynx> men se tud valja cel kup enih rezervnih delov
<lynxlynxlynx> Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) Server at vode.arso.gov.si Port 80
<lynxlynxlynx> arso ma linux strežnike :)
<lupastro> pridni :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mene sploh navdušuje, da je večina prostorskih podatkov javnih
<lynxlynxlynx> prava redkost v evropi
<lupastro> lynxlynxlynx: celo sem uspel pobrat dol audiotrigger
<lynxlynxlynx> dela?
<lupastro> instaliral se je, sam se mi ne zažene, verjetno spet ram
<lupastro> pravi da se naloži v  taskbar
<lupastro> jaz prav nič ne vidim :/
<sasa84> alyosha_sql, a ti je CrazyLemon kej pomagu pr izpitu?
<sasa84> kolokviju*
<alyosha_sql> jah nek ije ja:D
<alyosha_sql> ne dosti
<alyosha_sql> :p
<alyosha_sql> :D
<sasa84> sej vem...sm ga pol mal spucala veš
<sasa84> :P
<lupastro> hehe, sam oštro sasa84
<sasa84> lupastro, pa itak ;)
<sasa84> hm... zdj gledam, d mam jst neki dost flash/gnash stvari naštimanih... :\
<lupastro> pa ti si prav ena mami :)
<sasa84> lupastro, zakaj? :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: USB miška/touchpad nehala delat  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38306/#p38306
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: Å¡e nisi popravu???
<dz0ny> živjo, se je kdo potem ukvarjal z slo verzijo ploščka?
<CrazyMelon> optimist :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> a ni bila debata
<CrazyMelon> na hangoutu?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> mislim prejšnjem
<CrazyMelon> aja..debata je bila ja
<CrazyMelon> ampak do realizacije je pa dolga pot
<CrazyMelon> kot sem ti že prej omenu :D
<dz0ny> :) no jaz sem nekaj delal na tem
<CrazyMelon> kul
<dz0ny> v bistvu mi sedaj builda iso
<dz0ny> v bistvu sem omogočil samo slovenski jezik in vrgel ven ostale
<dz0ny> kul bi bilo če bi recimo imeli par slo ozadij, bližnjice za ff pa radijske psotaje za predvajalnik
<dz0ny> zanima me samo kako je z distibucijo recimo restricted  extras v sloveniji
<dz0ny> jaz bi to zraven zapekel
<CrazyMelon> nau Å¡lo :)
<CrazyMelon> poglej si mal !f slobuntu
<CrazyMelon> emm
<CrazyMelon> !forum slobuntu
<Pepelka> Slobuntu 11.10 (Stran 1) - Novice - Ubuntu.si forum https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5334/
<CrazyMelon> on je mogu dovoljenja za flash dobit od Adobe inc.
<CrazyMelon> pa za Skype
<CrazyMelon> etc.
<dz0ny> kaj pa čarovnik ob prvem zagonu
<dz0ny> pa da takrat potegne
<dz0ny> no sej flasha sedaj ni več za linux
<dz0ny> samo preko nacl
<CrazyMelon> sej te praša :)
<dz0ny> uradno!
<CrazyMelon> in obkljukjaš
<CrazyMelon> obkljukaš*
<dz0ny> to je res
<CrazyMelon> glede radijskih postaj pa urediš xml fajl
<CrazyMelon> in je to to
<CrazyMelon> sam glede bli
<CrazyMelon> bližnjic v ff ne vem kako bo
<dz0ny> ne ni več tako
<CrazyMelon> ker so verjetno v sqlite
<CrazyMelon> kaj ni več tako?
<dz0ny> maš txt daoteko kjer potem ob namestitvi paketa nameče v aplikacijo, tako ff kot predvajlnik
<dz0ny> predvajalnik*
<dz0ny> primer
<dz0ny> # List of radio stations in Rhythmbox and Banshee
<dz0ny> #
<dz0ny> # Format: arbitrarily many lines with
<dz0ny> # URL; Genre; Name
<dz0ny> #
<dz0ny> # Example:
<dz0ny> # http://www.radioparadise.com/musiclinks/rp_128.m3u; Eclectic Rock; Radio Paradise
<dz0ny> # http://www.swr3.de/wraps/musik/webradio/aplayer/stream_extern.php?format=mp3e&channel=0; Pop; SWR3
<CrazyMelon> no
<CrazyMelon> naslednjič dej na pastebin
<CrazyMelon> :)
<CrazyMelon> ne vem kje ti to maš
<CrazyMelon> ampak js mam v xmlju
<CrazyMelon> default radijske postaje :)
<dz0ny> samo malo bom sheral celotno zadevo na github
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<dz0ny> delam pa z ubuntu-defaults-builder
<CrazyMelon> no ko zbuildaš povej če ti delajo postaje
<dz0ny> ok bom
<dz0ny> aja je kej kakšen seznam postaj
<CrazyMelon> je ja
<CrazyMelon> on the internet :D
<dz0ny> misliš splet :)
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, nov humble bundle je zuni
<lynxlynxlynx> nenavadno uspešen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: javi se.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: R U RDY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ALWYS
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM če te zanima http://www.prisladkikatki.net/turbokatka.html
<Pepelka> Turbo KATKA
<dz0ny> ali kdo uporablja gwibber?
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: Hvala, zgleda dost proper.
<LorD_DDooM> Marcipan, onom nom
<dz0ny> crazylemon: dela :) slo radiji in ff pravilno http://dl.dropbox.com/u/302704/ubuntu_si.mp4
<l0wkey> re
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<uni4dfx> hi
<l0wkey> petek pa to?
<sasa84> dost je blo za dns ;)
<l0wkey> sele zacelo se je ..
<dz0ny> če koda zanima slo ubuntu recept https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<sasa84> dz0ny, gledam video ;)
<dz0ny> sasa84: kul, par stvari se ni ok časovni pas je napačen, prevod nepopoln
<dz0ny> se komu sanja katere nastavitev (gconf) določa privzeti jezik ui
<dz0ny> katera/e*
<sasa84> mene sam zanima kok je naslov do vala 202 na ritmškatli :)
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si/blob/master/sl/multimedia/radiostations.txt
<Pepelka> ubuntu-si/sl/multimedia/radiostations.txt at master · dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<sasa84> kuuuul, dela ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny emm.. ja.. mogoče če bi izbral ob namestitvi slovenski jezik bi delalo
<sasa84> zto k sm že 1x nek dodajala...pa druge mi je ratal, vala pa sploh ne
<CrazyLemon> tko pa v live načinu pa ne
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam :)
<dz0ny> mislim da je fora v privzetem gconf
<dz0ny> ker paketi za slo so vsi nameščeni
<dz0ny> sem našel že nastavitev
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> do tell :)
<dz0ny> zgleda da /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_language ali lang
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: povej, kaj tocno je za fixat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sašine novice ne pokaže na forumu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdobersek se mi maščuje...nč ni narobe!
<sasa84> :P
<zdobersek> https://www.ubuntu.si/login
<zdobersek> a to je predviden output?
<zdobersek> al kak bug?
<zdobersek> in kje za vraga se loginam?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem!
<CrazyLemon> če bi povedal kje bi se rad loginal ti mogoče pomagam!
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ne!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, rad bi se loginal
<zdobersek> v wp
<zdobersek> bitteschon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jah dragi moj! zadnjič si reku da ti ne rabiš usernamea tam in smo te zbrisali! ane!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: resno? :D
<zdobersek> lolololol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..j/k
<CrazyLemon> wordpress/wp-login.php
<CrazyLemon> dodaš
<CrazyLemon> sam nisi admin več :D
<sasa84> uuuu, nizka :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: kter nick mas na forumu?
<dz0ny> sasa84: je unity 2d v celoti preveden
<zdobersek> unity 2d gre adijo
<dz0ny> vem da gre
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je
<CrazyLemon> vse je!
<CrazyLemon> ni da ni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 'sasa'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nima istega emaila v WP in PunBB
<zdobersek> zato ne pride skoz
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf
<zdobersek> sasa84: javi.se
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jah, tako sito sem takrat uvedu, da se pac lahko v PunBB nastavi avtor
<zdobersek> sem tud povedu parkrat, sam se pozabi ...
<zdobersek> kaj ces.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne nisi
<CrazyLemon> ampak hvala ker si tokrat!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: fo sho da sem.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Dobimo se na Google+ Hangout!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38307/#p38307
<zdobersek> sploh pa je to razvidno iz plugina, tko da ni izgovora.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..sam za username si reku
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si ti kej spreminju?
<CrazyLemon> plugina pa ne mislim pregledovat ker bi potem mogu ga tudi sam popravit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda sem
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cesa?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek mail
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ok, sam povej zenski
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: le zakaj ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem..zakaj
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: eh.
<zdobersek> si ti en zloben sysadmin
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne mors kr emaila spreminjat brez da bi uporabnik to vedu!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: trolls should be in bed by now
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek they are
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res ne vidim problema zakaj ne bi saši spremenu maila
<CrazyLemon> ker ga v navezavi s forumom tko al tko ne uporablja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni eticno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol ..sej ji nisem gesla spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> to ne bi bilo etično :>
<zdobersek> ker ti oseba zaupa podatke, ti pa jih, ceprav dobronamerno, spreminjas brez njene vednosti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> oseba zaupa podatke forumu
<CrazyLemon> ne meni
<CrazyLemon> js samo imam dostop do teh podatkov
<sasa84> evo me evo me
<sasa84> kaj bi radi? :P
<sasa84> zdobersek, a CrazyLemon je posegu v mojo zasebnost? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič.. zdobersek neki komplicira
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mail si mi spremenu na forumu???
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp!!
<sasa84> ooooo grdi grdi fantek!!!
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> te bo tetica saška naspenkala!
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa še nataši pirc musar te bom zatožla!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne no! samo ne nataši!
<sasa84> ma ti povem...sam še 1x, sam še 1x!!! te bo nataša dobil v roke!
<sasa84> dobila*
<sasa84> LOL
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> scary
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> o ja!!!
<sasa84> al more bit scary, d ne boš več tega delu!
<sasa84> jo bom dodala na twitter pa prjavla celotno zadevo :P
<sasa84> 11. Pritožba na ukrepe: Uporabniki naj o ukrepih osebja foruma ne razpravljajo javno. Vse pritožbe, če že bodo, je treba najprej z uporabo zasebnega sporočanja nasloviti na ustreznega moderatorja. Če težave ne bo mogoče rešiti, morata moderator in uporabnik svoje poglede predložiti upravniku. Ta bo podal končno odločitev.
 * CrazyLemon = upravnik
<CrazyLemon> bo zanimiva končna odločitev
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> pffffff
<sasa84> protestno bom zamenala email :P
<CrazyLemon> ti kr..sam tvojih novic pol ne bo noben bral :p
<sasa84> so itak na prvi strani :P
<sasa84> zdobersek bo pa itak stopu na mojo stran, k se mu zdi tvoje početje neetično :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa on ve..Å¡e je mlad
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> kr heci se...boš vidu!
<sasa84> tetica NPM že steguje roke prot teb!
<sasa84> *frikiii*
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> to me ne preseneča
<CrazyLemon> tetica se mi zdi taka kot da ma rada mlajša
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mlajše*
<CrazyLemon> nč..sleep time
<CrazyLemon> g'n8
<sasa84> jaz grem tud u mižiland ;)
<sasa84> nočka
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-02
<sasa84> juhuuu
<yang> ojla saska
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Humble Indie Bundle V je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38308/#p38308
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Humble Indie Bundle V je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38309/#p38309
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: IRC sestanek  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38310/#p38310
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1714203/
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Pepelka> Piranha 3DD (2012) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> od kje folku dnar za take neumne filme :D
<zdobersek> od tam kot tem: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HeE6NWmDE
<Pepelka> Hot Problems (official single) - Double Take      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlKyoiVP1D4         kaj praviš
<Pepelka> Touch Season 1 (Fox)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> good or bad
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://lopsa.org/CodeOfEthics
<Pepelka> The System Administrators' Code of Ethics | League of Professional System Administrators
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e nisi prebolel? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zgleda OK
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CY_HGl6W2U
<Pepelka> Shark Pool: Official Trailer      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> :what is this shit:
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx jp..sm že vidu shark pool..zgleda pretty awesome! :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon k bi biu vsaj taprav film :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a ni? :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne :(
<CrazyLemon> baah
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda
<CrazyLemon> "just dont go in"
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Sky[x]> :)
 * sasa84 dvigne očala... "oo, helou" :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, rise&shine!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sončna??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mhm
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<CrazyLemon> zuni dežuje ti pa sončna očala
<uni4dfx> zakaj so zagrebčani lahko purgerji, ljubljančani moramo bit pa žabarji
<uni4dfx> diskriminacija
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<sasa84> a to je tist..ubi ubi..? :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kle mamo sonček
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, dan :)
<nejc-> jo aje kdo kle rabu bi eno pomoc glede audio driverja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] plazydor: Re: Ubuntu 9.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38311/#p38311
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> a ti maš še ubuntu-si-www bzr na pcju ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mozno, ampak ni updejtan
<Sky[x]> a mate kej druzga ze ?
<CrazyLemon> no shit :D ..ce noben ne commita
<zdobersek> jah, stable software
<Sky[x]> github je prevec dobr za vas :)
<CrazyLemon> github can't handle ubuntu.si
<Sky[x]> ?
<zdobersek> github bi crashnu, pravi CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> githubi nima za palacinko z nutello
<CrazyLemon> -i
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Chrome je postal vodilni spletni brskalnik  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38312/#p38312
<Sky[x]> hy?
<Sky[x]> why
<zdobersek> niso bogati.
<Sky[x]> ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: back me up yo
<CrazyLemon> github preprosto ne zadostuje izjemnim pogojem katere ubuntu.si ima
<lynxlynxlynx> Sky[x]: nabijajo
<zdobersek> KEINE SCHEIZE HERR SCHERLOCK
<zdobersek> :>
<CrazyLemon> po domače
<CrazyLemon> no shit mr. sherlock
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ponavad ne rečeš mr.
<CrazyLemon> res je..ampak js samo prevajam kar zdobersek napiše
<zdobersek> :/
<lynxlynxlynx> a sploh obstaja kak hub za bzr projekte
<lynxlynxlynx> ki ni launchpad
<zdobersek> lynxlynxlynx: seveda ne.
<CrazyLemon> wohooo
<CrazyLemon> po dolgem času spet commit
<CrazyLemon> no wai
<sasa84> zdobersek, lynxlynxlynx .. CrazyLemon posega v mojo zasebnost, tko d bosta vedla :\
<zdobersek> sasa84: jst ze vem.
<CrazyLemon> mah pust jo..vidiš da je attention whore :P
<sasa84> ti si edin, k si se zame potegnu... hvala zdobersek
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nataša gre!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul.. pol ti bo Å¡e ona spremenila mail :D
<sasa84> on te bo našeškala, boš vidu
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> in povem...ne bo pasal!!!
<sasa84> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a ti maile bere?
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, brez moje vednosti/privoljenja mi je zamenu mail na forumu :P
<sasa84> zdobersek prav d to ni etično :P
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če ni novi tvoj mail
<sasa84> a-a
<lynxlynxlynx> tsk tsk tsk
<sasa84> no, a ni pacek? al govorim... :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> in seveda je tist tvoj novi mail
<CrazyLemon> ker sm ti ga js naredu :D
<sasa84> novi mail...mam ga že skor en let ti rožica
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne
<sasa84> ooo pa ja
<CrazyLemon> a ti povem kdaj si ga dobila in kdaj nazadnje uporabljala? :D
<sasa84> to zto, k mam narjeno preusmeritev miško!
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> ajm bek!
<uni4dfx> wb sasa84
<sasa84> elow uni4dfx ;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 kaj bo dobrega
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ah nč...učim se za diplomske izpite
<sasa84> ti?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 diplomske izpite?
<sasa84> uni4dfx, jp
<uni4dfx> mi pa nimamo nbenih izpitov za diplomo narest
<sasa84> prvo predstavič diplomo, pol te sprašujejo...in pol maš še diplomski izpti (izbereš dve smeri in predstojnika kateder te sprašujeta)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 weird, nism še slišu za to
<sasa84> uni4dfx, na ff jih majo tud Å¡e
<sasa84> sam tam se mi zdi, da so pa prou posebej datumi...tko kt npr. za 'normaln' izpit
<sasa84> ni 2x za rečt, d nima kšnih diplomskih tud pravna...?
<uni4dfx> nevem na FRI baje predstavš, dobiš par vprašanj in to je to
<uni4dfx> morš se že kr potrudt da ne nardiš
<sasa84> sej tko no...kar se tiče diplom pravjo, da ko 1x oddaš, si že naredu a ne...
<sasa84> sam to pa vem, da an ff so hudi diplomski
<uni4dfx> ti si na FF?
<sasa84> moja kolegica je na sloven. pa španšč... je za crknt...kšna književnost čez vsa 4 leta ipd
<sasa84> uni4dfx, noup...teof
<sasa84> se tolažm s tem, da iz petih letnikov sm pa že kej odnesla :D
<uni4dfx> interesting, en moj kolega je tud tm
<zdobersek> ce bi se rad kdo ptickal: https://twitter.com/#!/Falco_Sigh
<Pepelka> Twitter
<sasa84> zdobersek, a to je 'zdobersek on twitter'? :))
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a je 3leten al 5leten program?=
<zdobersek> sasa84: recimo.
<sasa84> zdobersek, te že folovam :)
<zdobersek> hvala.
<uni4dfx> sasa84 8leten XD
<sasa84> uni4dfx, je na dr.?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ah kje :D
<sasa84> sm te že misnla vprašat kok ma predavanja :P
<sasa84> nek razmišlam, čeb jesen ubodla dr.
<sasa84> uni4dfx, aha...pol ma on Å¡e 'posebna' predavanja ;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ne, sam len je :D
<uni4dfx> sam drgač pa kje se lahk zaposliš s to izobrazbo
<uni4dfx> to mi nikol ni blo jasn
<sasa84> uradno kao tam, kjer je zahtevana humanistična smer...pa tud npr. sociala
<uni4dfx> sam humanistov je že tko preveč
<sasa84> uni4dfx, v glavnem...jst bom Å¡kofinja! :P
<uni4dfx> Nova direktorca T-2
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> pa zvon 1 :P
<sasa84> al pa veš kaj uni4dfx ...lej, kupm zdj stolnco v mb pa grem na svoje :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 kul, jst tud delam zdej diplomsko
<sasa84> boš kmal kej diplomiru?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 upam da avgusta če bo kak prfoks tm :D
<sasa84> mah, jst sm se ustrašla, d mi bo prodekan kej težiu zarad diplome, k je mal dolga... sam je blo kul pol vse
<sasa84> a konc avgusta?
<uni4dfx> sasa84 nevem še kdaj, čim prej i guess
<uni4dfx> pol grem v korejo
<sasa84> k kao zagovorov ni med počitncami
<sasa84> severno al južno? :)
<uni4dfx> vem :P
<uni4dfx> južno obviously
<sasa84> jah...kaj pa vem ;)
<sasa84> lohk d bi se Å¡ou poklont 'ljubljenemu vodji' :D
<uni4dfx> bo že cajt tud za to :D
<sasa84> :D
<uni4dfx> sam tud v severno bi Å¡u pogledat
<uni4dfx> sm vidu fotke k je en Å¡u
<sasa84> baje je ful v redu...sam morš mal navodila upoštevat :)
<uni4dfx> prov lepo urejen je vse
<uni4dfx> jap
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kaj ne bo :)
<sasa84> se vid kje ej red ;)
<sasa84> je*
<uni4dfx> nbenih zarpuščenih opic po cestah k se ne znajo obnašat tko k tle
<sasa84> jp...prec fašeš kšn let prsilnega :)
<uni4dfx> mogoče to sploh ni tko neumn
<sasa84> uni4dfx, psih. zadel je mnennja, da 50% ljudi v prom. nesrečaj umre zto, k majo prou :)
<sasa84> 'majo prou' :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a so te sprejel na gsoc2012 ???
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdaj vem od kod zanimanje za s3 :P
<zdobersek> ma to je collateral :>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa congrats :)
<zdobersek> hvala
<zdobersek> delam k zamorc :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne laž no
<zdobersek> ma ni tko hudo, sam neki moram kao designat
<zdobersek> en gcc panel za gamepade konifgurirat
<zdobersek> moram pa enmal designerje povprasat, kaj si mislijo o mojih osnutkih
<zdobersek> nimam pa se niti osnutkov na netu niti do designerjev nisem prisu
<CrazyLemon> za zrisat mockup designa maš en extension v chromeu če rabiš :)
<zdobersek> mam tamle v mapi na treh a4 papirjih nekej osnove ... inkscape moram povohat, da vidim, ce lahko kej sproduciram
<zdobersek> drugac pa na roke in pod skener
<CrazyLemon> nonsense :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, lohk ti tablco posodm :P
<sasa84> wacom...dela na linuxu :P
<sasa84> o CrazyLemon, email changer :S
<sasa84> a je kej po tv dns?
<sasa84> grem mal pogledat ;)
<sasa84> papa
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kako gre faks :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx same old same old
<uni4dfx> Ruska avtocesta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4NiUwpTUMk
<Pepelka> Реальное бездорожье      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> talenti :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-03
<sasa84> juhuuu
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<CrazyLemon> oh snap..pravkar te je lynx zakomentiral!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
<sasa84> oo lynxlynxlynx živjo :)
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zakomentiral?
<sasa84> dns ma ljoši RD! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> /* c */
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kaj želiš povedat? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu je to sova
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pa hotu dat primer komentarja v c
<sasa84> jst sem s kmetov doma...nč ne vem kaj ti znaki poemnjo :P
<sasa84> uu, sovica :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si že vošču ljošiju?
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> sasa84 živjo
<uni4dfx> kaj bo dobrga
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ah... že delovno :) ti?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pacek? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ma sam r.d.
<CrazyLemon> ni se poroču
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> Treba bo začet youtube videe delat
<uni4dfx> se da kr lepo zaslužt
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja! naredi video kako prekriješ mozolje in boš bil glavni na youtubeu!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sam škoda k nimam jošk
<uni4dfx> to je avtomatsko pol 50% več subscriberjev :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx true that..ampak tudi z 600.000 subscriberjev se da preživet!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a tolk jih maš ti
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx v mojem imaginarnem svetu..ja :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon oh
<uni4dfx> jst jih mam celih 18
<uni4dfx> kar je presenetljivo velik glede na to da jih nism niti probavu pridobit
<CrazyLemon> js mam 3
<CrazyLemon> dve založbi pa en weirdo
<CrazyLemon> 17
<CrazyLemon> naročnikov
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu slovenija
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kle še mene štej a ne... k smo pač pogledal iz usmiljenja a ne :S
<uni4dfx> sploh nevem kake videe bi delu
<uni4dfx> kej z linuxom bi lahk
<uni4dfx> tutoriale or something
<uni4dfx> al pa bitching about how _____ sucks
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam si res bjonda :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> govorimo o naročnikih in ne ogledih!
<uni4dfx> hmm js mam ~150 ogledov na dan
<uni4dfx> škoda k zarad copyrightanih videov k jih ne morm oglaševat
<CrazyLemon> zihr maš hentai pron gor
<CrazyLemon> :99
<uni4dfx> sam 150 ni nč
<uni4dfx> nucaš vsaj 10k na dan
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj sm naročnica
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Re: [Mint 9]Orodje za nastavljanje energijskih shem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38313/#p38313
<sasa84> *zEh*
<sasa84> dz0ny, wb
<CrazyLemon> noben te ne mara :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Orodje za nastavljanje energijskih shem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38314/#p38314
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti si tudi taka https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580093_369305863125581_122314701158033_1049227_1417093548_n.jpg     ? :))))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozabi :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne Å¡tekam fore
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vem :D
<CrazyLemon> zato pa pravim pozabi ;)
<sasa84> ne vem kaj ma pr men fora 10. ura...
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> ja ja...
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :p
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kasna se ti zdi kej tale ponudba ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=6090657&show=1
<Pepelka> www.Avto.net
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] prešvoh je
<CrazyLemon> če ga želiš imet samo po mestu je kul
<CrazyLemon> izven naselja pa po avtocesti bo pa bl len in ga boš mogu kr fajn stiskat
<Sky[x]> res da je sam 1.2 ampak ga ne rabm prtiskat :)
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr ohranjen..sam 55km je premal če misliš se več voziš po avtocesti
<CrazyLemon> to da je 1.2 nima čist nobene veze kle :)
<CrazyLemon> ker so tudi 1.0 motorji pa imajo čez 100KM :)
<Sky[x]> aja ja to itak
<Sky[x]> dejansko sem navajen se vozt s tok mocnmu avtom po avtocesti :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in kok ti kaj pije tak avto?
<sasa84> sam...je razlika med 1.8 motorjem pa 120 konji in 1.6 pa 124... 1.8 je bolš :)
<CrazyLemon> ogromno :)
<CrazyLemon> če ti ni važno kok pije..pol je kul avto..tudi zgleda ohranjen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odvisno je tudi od navora :)
<Sky[x]> glede na to da se 1-3x na mesec epelem LJ-bled bi bil ok :)
<sasa84> Sky[x], u tork grem an bled :P
<Sky[x]> a bejz no
<Sky[x]> sam mene ne bo vec :/
<sasa84> ah :P
<zdobersek> gg zdobersek
<Sky[x]> gg ?
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
 * sasa84 se prikloni do tal
<zdobersek> dve leti sem placval k debil za neko storitev, k so me enkrat zahaklal na ulci
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pust me pr mir...nč ti s tem na nakazujem!
<zdobersek> good guy
<sasa84> ooo, pridn fant
<sasa84> storitev? hm ^^
<CrazyLemon> mhm..en ga zahaklal na ulci...in mu je mogu plačat v naturi :p
<zdobersek> mygigg.si
<zdobersek> kr neki, stvar se zgleda ni nikol vzpostavla ...
<zdobersek> sem pa dobu obesek za kljuce!
<zdobersek> ce gledam racun za mobitel prejsnji mesec, 8.30 evrov brez ddv, pa nisem niti enga smsa dobu
<zdobersek> the f?
<sasa84> vaaav, obs za ključe!
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi dal 8.30 za obesek za ključe!
<sasa84> zdobersek, dj cifro a ne... pol pa ne boš mel mira :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na mesec!
<zdobersek> za dve leti!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kul obesek!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> v mojih oceh je zlat.
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> 8,30*24=
<sasa84> huh
<sasa84> za 200€ dobiš že oreng obesk :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek za 200€ sem js lahk tvoj obesek!
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<Sky[x]> lol
<sasa84> LOL
<zdobersek> mah, upam, da ni blo vsak mesec tolk potrate ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, teb je treba pa res plačat, d se obesiš na nekoga ja :S
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..vse je lažje če je dnar v igri!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<Sky[x]> sasa84> ne, res ni crazy :))
<Sky[x]> ups
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> tega niste vidl :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne gre z mano na bled
<CrazyLemon> brez skrbi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja, dj mu povej! :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i just did :D
<zdobersek> kaj zdej?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a neb dal ti v topic, d midva nč ne mutiva??
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/nogomet/ep-v-nogometu-2012/ronaldo-zavrnil-deklico-ker-je-nosila-barcelonin-dres/284477
<Pepelka> Ronaldo zavrnil deklico, ker je nosila Barcelonin dres :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<LorD_DDooM> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/206811_204699582884808_164124320275668_652503_1167761_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=164124320275668
<LorD_DDooM> za Crazyja...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM true that!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kter pusi ta ronaldo :P
 * CrazyLemon nekoč igral nogomet in sedaj kolesari čez eno leto pa bo ultratriatlonec!!
<sasa84> ja...jst pa papež
<sasa84> gremo dalje :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, oblubm, d si dam pol ime D**enka I. :P
<sasa84> zihr bi rulala
<sasa84> kavo bi...
<sasa84> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=284139615005941&set=a.179391855480718.46906.179289762157594&type=1&ref=nf
<sasa84> lol
<Pepelka> Fotografije na zidu | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> js pa bi neki sladkega
<Sky[x]> +1
<CrazyLemon> mmm..tiramisu z nutello
<Sky[x]> +2
<LorD_DDooM> Too much OH!!!
<CrazyLemon> OH is good!
<LorD_DDooM> [16:16]	CrazyLemon	OH is good če športaš! *fixed*
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM to je samoumevno :D
<LorD_DDooM> Sam preverjam :P
<dz0ny> ewo back
<CrazyLemon> opa LorD_DDooM ..danes si pa bil kr hiter :)
<LorD_DDooM> Mah, na polno je pihalo, 10m/s stalno v čelo :S za 2 sekundi sem falil rekord :D
<dz0ny> Poslovenjen ISO z Ubuntu je narejen (prenos in predogled) na https://github.com/dz0ny/ubuntu-si
<Pepelka> dz0ny/ubuntu-si · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lol..a celo veter meriš na kolesu?
<CrazyLemon> (freak :P)
<LorD_DDooM> Na Arso sem čekiral :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa ko ti kolo začne premetavati levo-desno po cestišču poj veš da piha, ne rabiš merilca za to ;)
<sasa84> kao vsi neki Å¡portniki :P pa sej LorD_DDooM Å¡e verjamem, CrazyLemon pa...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM em.. živim na območju vetra...vem kako je če piha direkt v prsa :D   in ga preprosto sovražim :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa dj...ne morš se ti z LorD_DDooM a ne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah kje
<CrazyLemon> on je pol profi že
<sasa84> k bi mel vsaj ubuntu kolesarke :..
<CrazyLemon> js pa komi četrt profija
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> pa še ubuntu 'hlačk' nimaš :P
<LorD_DDooM> lol, only on #ubuntu-si.
<dz0ny> iso se še nalaga btw (10min), če bi se komu dalo ubatati še z privzetimi linki itd lahko sodeluje, drugače pa meni zadošča tekšen io kot je sedaj
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, a hočš rečt d smo off topic? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Ne ne, samo da kej takega samo na tem kanalu slišiš :)
<CrazyLemon> no such thing as off topic
<lynxlynxlynx> tle je bolj no such thing as on topic
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tle se pa motiš
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> k bi mel vsaj ubuntu kolesarke :..
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> pa še ubuntu 'hlačk' nimaš :P
<CrazyLemon> <LorD_DDooM> lol, only on #ubuntu-si.
<lynxlynxlynx> maš prav, ko težiš zdobersku je ponavad zarad strani
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš..se kar dost omenja ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> in ja.. ampak zdaj mu ne smem več težit
<CrazyLemon> ker je fant ima gsoc obveznosti
<CrazyLemon> -je
<sasa84> grem na đelato
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> MojAvtokm je zavarovanje, ki ga lahko sklenete že od 66 eur naprej*
<CrazyLemon> *Navedena letna zavarovalna premija 66 eur + 0,6 centa/km velja za zavarovanje avtomobilske odgovornosti z zakonsko zavarovalno vsoto, in sicer za zavarovanca, starega 26 let ali več, ki je v skladu z zavarovalnimi pogoji razvrščen v 1. do 4. premijski razred in sklene zavarovanje za vozilo, katerega moč ne presega 59kw, ter v zavarovalnem letu ne prevozi več kot 1.000 km.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<lynxlynxlynx> za mestne
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e to ne :9
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> wtf :)
<zdobersek> to je za babice al pa kej tazga.
<uni4dfx> Jao js bom znoru. A 4GB res ni več dost za Ubuntuja??
<uni4dfx> spomina namreč
<CrazyLemon> dovolj je
<uni4dfx> očitno ne
<uni4dfx> ker mi vse Å¡teka za znort ker skos po swapu neki drka
<CrazyLemon> za tvoje "tweake" ni
<uni4dfx> edino kar mam odprt: eclipse in firefox
<CrazyLemon> za normalno namestitev je
<uni4dfx> nimam nbenih tweakov
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> eclipse
<dz0ny> hm zmanjši swapines
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> default setting
<CrazyLemon> ugasni eclipse pa boš vidu kako vse laufa :D
<dz0ny> maš slučajno System Load Indicator
<uni4dfx> ja pa Å¡e firefoxa nej ugasnem
<uni4dfx> k smo že pr tem lahk še cel komp
<uni4dfx> dz0ny nope
<CrazyLemon>  1.8 GiB
<CrazyLemon> trenutna poraba rama
<CrazyLemon> od tega chrome uporablja 800mb
<dz0ny> no jaz sem na 3gb
<uni4dfx> pr men je še 800MB spomina pa je že 500MB v swapu
<uni4dfx> bom kupu zdele karto do finske da grem Linusa pretepst
<dz0ny> chrome + sm2 + virtualbox
<CrazyLemon> kot je dz0ny napisal..kok maš kej swapinness
<uni4dfx> sam a je normalno da ti xorg 14% spomina požre
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: poglej kaj ti žre lahko je bug (ni nič kernel kriv)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny xorg 14%, java 11% (go figure), to je pa to
<CrazyLemon>  96.9 MiB +   9.4 MiB = 106.3 MiB	Xorg
<dz0ny> korg je pri meni 51MB
<uni4dfx> men xorg 560 MB
<dz0ny> hm fglrx?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny yes
<uni4dfx> dz0ny sam pazi to
<dz0ny> kaj imaš fglrx ali fglrx-updates
<uni4dfx> dz0ny zaprem Eclipse in gre poraba xorg dol na 200MB
<uni4dfx> to je tok enih memory leakov tle da mi je kr slabo
<dz0ny> ja java pač
<CrazyLemon> pejt do eclipse developerjev z bejzbolko :)
<dz0ny> kateri jvm uporabljaš
<dz0ny> iced ali sun?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny od Suna
<uni4dfx> v iced pol stvari sploh ne dela
<dz0ny> samo 200 mb za korg je še vedno preveč
<uni4dfx> dz0ny men se tud zdi
<dz0ny> jaz bi probal z swapines na 10
<CrazyLemon> +1
<uni4dfx> no pa dejmo
<uni4dfx> kolk mata vidva nastavlen?
<dz0ny> če to ne bo bolje daoj novo jedro recimo 3.4 delo dobro (samo dglrx potem odpade)
<dz0ny> fglrx*
 * CrazyLemon predkratkim nastavil na 10
<dz0ny> 10
<uni4dfx> pr men je 60 :P
<dz0ny> 10 je swapines pr men
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je default
<uni4dfx> weird shit
<uni4dfx> zakaj je tok visok
<dz0ny> ker dajajejo swap eni 128mb pri 4gb rama
<CrazyLemon> men je tudi swapalo kr za brezveze..ko je bilo še 2gb fraj rama..pa sm zmanjšal
<dz0ny> tako da gre potem ves cache v swap
<uni4dfx> ok sam še zmer mi bo swapal ker tok požre ta klinčeva java
<CrazyLemon> neki že..ne pa tok
<dz0ny> ne to ga prisli da objekte ki niso več v uporabi prvo ven vrže
<uni4dfx> fajn je blo prej k sploh nism mel swapa
<dz0ny> podobno kot da bi pognal garbage collector
<uni4dfx> ko je hotu swapat je zmrznu sistem... če v 5 sekundah nism prepoznal simptomov in reseteru X je hardfriznl vse
<dz0ny> pol pa kernel panic doživiš med shranjevanjem kode
<dz0ny> po moje fglrx leaka
<uni4dfx> java mi požre 11% spomina
<uni4dfx> plus Å¡e xorg gre zravn gor
<uni4dfx> nevem če je fglrx, sam verjamem da tud ta svoje doda zravn
<dz0ny> jaz bi ti predlagal:
<dz0ny> 1. Swapines na 10
<dz0ny> 2. Odstrani FGLRX
<dz0ny> 3.  Zamenjaj jedro (3.4 je v mainline za 12.10)
<uni4dfx> 1. done
<uni4dfx> 2. ni variante, vse ostalo je še slabš
<uni4dfx> 3. to bi šlo sam ne verjamem da bo kej bolš k ta problem mam že izjemno dolg pa se še ni nč spremenil
<dz0ny> 3. tri potem odpade tud, ker fglrx ne podpira
<dz0ny> kaj pa jvm
<uni4dfx> js mislm da je v javi problem
<dz0ny> iced jvm dela kr okej za android programiranje
<uni4dfx> bom probu
<uni4dfx> dz0ny opa sm preveru, default je biu iced6
<uni4dfx> that might explain a thing or two
<uni4dfx> na zdej pa ni Å¡u xorg gor
<uni4dfx> jebemti OpenJDK
<uni4dfx> OpenJejDreK
<dz0ny> kam ni Å¡e xorg?
<uni4dfx> dz0ny poraba spomina
<dz0ny> aa si ga odstranil al kaj?
<uni4dfx> ni Å¡la gor
<uni4dfx> ne, sam preklopu sm iz OpenJDK na Sun
<dz0ny> aja
<uni4dfx> in zdej ko sm zalaufu eclipse je vse vredu
<uni4dfx> tista odprta jajca niso za nikamor
<dz0ny> fglrx then
<uni4dfx> kako je lahk to default... *bruh*
<uni4dfx> ne sej zdej je zgleda vredu vse
<uni4dfx> xorg je zdej na 169MB
<uni4dfx> če šteješ da laufa še compiz pomoje sploh ni tok velik
<dz0ny> hm meni 53m pri dveh monitorjih z open source gonilnikom
<uni4dfx> dz0ny razumljivo, opensource driver itak nima nbenih featurjev :D
<dz0ny> gledaš res ali virt za xorg
<dz0ny> virt je tudi pri meni tako
<uni4dfx> res gledam
<dz0ny> sm pragmatik
<uni4dfx> virt je 550MB
<dz0ny> kar dela bolje uporabljam
<dz0ny> uff
<dz0ny> aja em pa na 3.4 jedru
<dz0ny> mogoče je v tem fora
<uni4dfx> ampak so vsi programi tko pr men, nevem kaj je narobe, ful si vzamejo virtualnga spomina
<uni4dfx> rhythmbox recimo ma prek 1000MB
<dz0ny> virt pomeni delitev z drugimi programi,knjižicami (libc)
<uni4dfx> dz0ny VIRT = RES + SWAP + to kar si ti reku
<dz0ny> btw imamš kak zombie process
<uni4dfx> dont think so
<dz0ny> ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z
<dz0ny> recimo pri javi je običajno da jih imaš kar nekaj
<uni4dfx> nope ni jih
<dz0ny> pač eclipse preverja lai se je prevajanje zaključilo
<dz0ny> Å¡e ena ideja
<dz0ny> spremljaj kateri program ti začne prekomerno žreti ram
<uni4dfx> sej to skos gledam
<uni4dfx> v glavnem so to java, xorg in firefox
<dz0ny> mislim programsko
<dz0ny> da ti izriše graf
<dz0ny> drugače pa ja rešitev je tudi več rama
<dz0ny> tudi jaz že razmišljam o tem
<dz0ny> 8gb za naslednji dve leti bo kar dovolj
<uni4dfx> dz0ny what happened to 64KB ought to be enough for anyone
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tale x32 "arhitektura" je zanimiva
<dz0ny> programi so bili pisani v asm :)
<dz0ny> pa fancy grafike ni bilo, poglej demo sceno program velik 4kb ko ga zaženeš požre 2gb rama
<uni4dfx> haha preber si naslov http://imgur.com/gallery/N8pn3
<Pepelka> Asshole hit my car and drove off, luckily, I got his licence plate number. - Imgur
<dz0ny> talent, to zgleda da je bolj on posnel
<dz0ny> haha http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4363378_460s.jpg
<dz0ny> Catholicism vs pizza
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.wimp.com/ofortuna/
<uni4dfx> 1,178,249 people are atheists
<Pepelka> O Fortuna misheard lyrics. [VIDEO]
<uni4dfx> and like pizza
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx haha ilustracije so epic
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLpROhIg9eA ta je tud huda
<Pepelka> Indian Nipple Song      - YouTube
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/oggctopus/status/209346525317431296/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / oggctopus: Jadranka pred ogledalom #x
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja...lih neki takega je
<dz0ny> http://9gag.com/gag/4362952 ena boljša če komu ni do x
<Pepelka> 9GAG - The first time I've actually laughed at a ventriloquist
<CrazyLemon> huda :DD
<dz0ny> od sedaj se izogibam prvim vrstam :)
<CrazyLemon> res huda :DD
<l0wkey> re
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> ja baba..sej te vidmo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> mogoče je pa njen fant odšel/prišel
<dz0ny> al pa kaj tretjega
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala za prijaznost ;)
<sasa84> dz0ny, jah... :)
<dz0ny> jah?
<sasa84> dolga zgodba :P
<dz0ny> rad imam dolge zgodbe...
<sasa84> dz0ny, nimam jst glih blazne sreče pr vezah :\
<sasa84> to tud k se neki plete... :\
<dz0ny> aja, sory ne bom drezal, občutljivo področje
<sasa84> čakam koga za ožent...pa nek švoh kaže :P:P:P
<dz0ny> :) Kdo se pa še ženi? Drugače pa baje pomaga trenutno in "Girls" na hbo...
<sasa84> ok, dost heca :)
<sasa84> men osebno je zakon lepa stvar... sam niti pod razno mi ne pade na pamet, d bi se zdej že poročila :)
<sasa84> mi kr ustreza tko kt je :9
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny> Zato sem pa včlanjen v Klub krasnih, a samskih
<dz0ny> aja glih zate en "Be the woman a man needs, not the woman that needs a man."
<sasa84> dz0ny, really don't need it ;)
<dz0ny> btw si na twitterju sasa84?
<sasa84> sem
<dz0ny> tale že ne https://twitter.com/#!/sasa84
<Pepelka> Twitter
<sasa84> dz0ny, ma mi je kr saša ime, ne mostafa :P
<dz0ny> kateri pa?
<CrazyLemon> mostafa
<CrazyLemon> tapravo ime zate
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ne moti, se menm!
<CrazyLemon> ti kr osvajaj
<CrazyLemon> več k osvajaš
<CrazyLemon> manj meni težiš
<CrazyLemon> :p
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-27
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Kateri prenosnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40260/#p40260
<dz0ny> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Kateri prenosnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40261/#p40261
<miha> http://funstud.com/its-a-mushroom.html#.UaL9UxURidk
<Pepelka> It's a Mushroom!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sterna> zdravo
<miha> jutro
<sasa84> živjo sterna in miha
<sasa84> ej miha, dns ponoč sem se pa menla z enim iz vašga konca
<sasa84> :P
<miha> lepo sasa84
<sasa84> miha, sej sm te čakala...pol sm pa obupala :P
<sasa84> tko k nad CrazyLemon
<sasa84> pa Pepelka in ubuntulog
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> miha nič ji ne verjet..sam želi da si lubosumn da se mal bl zmigaš s to kavo :>
<dz0ny> ej ff uporabniki, kam je izginil gumb clear browser cache
<miha> CrazyLemon: hvala za informacijo
<miha> sasa84:  ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: težave s 3TB diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40262/#p40262
<dz0ny> gee od kdaj je ff tako buggy
<sasa84> dz0ny, clear broser cache?
<dz0ny> počistiš predpomnilnik
<dz0ny> sem Å¡ek kr prek .cache
<sasa84> ja, to vem... jst ponavad ponavad to kr v kšnem tweaku popucam, k vse na kmal :P
<sasa84> miha, CrazyLemon ma prou :P
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zdej mi je mal nerodn, k si me pogruntu :$
<sterna> ti nima bit za kej
<sterna> cist uredu poslovni model mas
<sterna> bbl
<miha> sasa84: :p
<sasa84> lol sterna :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: `Football Manager` Game Coming To Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/j9wR3PkQYHg/football-manager-game-coming-to-linux.html
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kot+nekdo+ki+imel+me+bo+rad&oq=kot+nekdo+k&gs_l=youtube.3.1.35i39j0l2.508357.509488.0.511941.11.11.0.0.0.0.177.1158.4j7.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.bVXiKEcngGA
<Pepelka> kot nekdo ki imel me bo rad - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Share your videos with friends, family, and the world«
<sasa84> damn...
<sasa84> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-ditka-haberl-kot-nekdo-ki-imel-me-bo-rad/4561652f2506193487c2
<Pepelka> Ditka Haberl - Kot nekdo, ki imel me bo rad
<Pepelka> »Video: Ditka Haberl - Kot nekdo, ki imel me bo rad«
<sasa84> tole..ditka :P
<miha> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuEGPSWr8F4
<Pepelka> American Horror Story: Asylum - Soundtrack "S02E01" - Dominique - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download pictures, episodes and music from AHS:Asylum in the sites above: http://facebook.com/UltimateFearOficial http://ultimatefear.blogspot.com/«
<dz0ny> .yt http://hypem.com/artist/HAERTS
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_J0DQI4_Is
<Pepelka> »The best place to find new music on the web. Every day, thousands of people around the world write about music they love — and it all ends up here.«
<dz0ny> .yt HAERTS - All The Days
<breza1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lND0Y1rPsWk
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/inspektor-vas-lahko-kaznuje-clanek-194743
<Pepelka> Inšpektor vas lahko kaznuje - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Če na družabnih omrežjih iščete delo, vas lahko oglobi tržna inšpekcija. Gre namreč za kršitev, za katero je predvidena globa v višini 208 evrov.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je že dolgo
<dz0ny> sam v zadnjem času to kaznujejo
<dz0ny> še v sš smo se o tem učil
<CrazyLemon> sam mene zanima koga za vraga moti če ti vprašaš na fb da iščeš delo
<dz0ny> ni to to
<dz0ny> to se gre če ti vprašaš kdo ti speče torto
<dz0ny> pa se soseda ponud
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne ni to to
<dz0ny> to je to
<dz0ny> Globa za naročnika in izvajalca
<dz0ny> to pomeni poslovno transakcijo
<dz0ny> ne reševanje socialnega položaja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je pa članek napisan tako da lahko sklepaš da gre za to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mogoče zato ker gre za to :>
<dz0ny> :) to zato ker je popularno udrihat po državi
<dz0ny> k je tko ena čudna entiteta to, si v njej pa hočeš ven
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> a je cas za kokice?
<CrazyLemon> nočem js ven..sam če je tko kot v članku piše pol je to en velik BS
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti si ze tak zunej
<dz0ny> clank ki ne citira zakona je BS
<dz0ny> to je kofe clanek
<dz0ny> da maš municijo proti ablasti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek do explain ..i really really want to know your explanation
<zdobersek> mi itak sam delo beremo, edini normalen casnik
<zdobersek> ane miha
<CrazyLemon> miha bere haber.ba :)))
<dz0ny> haha en dev si je pod experience zapisal ruby, python, rust,guitar,wife
<yang> priporoca kdo kaksen portal za iskanje dela - delo na domu, kaksen SLO portal ?
<yang> pa ne ravno mojedelo in zaposlitev.net
<dz0ny> zdobersek: https://soundcloud.com/mixmag-1/daft-punk-horizon
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny rt is down!
<dz0ny> ja že pripravljam šibo
<zdobersek> dz0ny: Contact je ubitacen komad
<dz0ny> lxc-freeze ma čudne posledice na cel sistem
<yang> o markec
<yang> si ze zamenjal laptop
<dz0ny> jao počas bo začel sovražit upstart
<dz0ny> če ga verbose mode, moraš pognat kernel z --verbose flagom
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tiny Tiny RSS Ubuntu PPA (Google Reader Alternative)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HeJlVJErPOY/tiny-tiny-rss-ubuntu-ppa-google-reader.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Kateri prenosnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40263/#p40263
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi.. če kupiš camelbak podium boš mogoče mogu zamenjat bidon holderje :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope.
<dz0ny> http://osgameclones.com/
<Pepelka> Open Source Game Clones
<Pepelka> »List of open source clones of popular old-school games.«
<zdobersek> lula 3d je gor? :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] enastarakura: Re: [rešeno] [10.10] Problem pri odpiranju vsebine zunanjega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40264/#p40264
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-28
<miha> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: KeePass 2 AppIndicator Extension For Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TKfFVVWpNi4/keepass-2-appindicator-extension-for.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=338613259598992
<Pepelka> 28. maj 2013 0:12 | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> holy crap
<CrazyLemon> kako baba vozi
<CrazyLemon> od druge minute naprej je "zanimivo"
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuu
<zdobersek> yeehaaaa
<sasa84> zdobersek, zate mam dns kavico...arabico!
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<zdobersek> WHOOHOOHOHOOO
<sasa84> vse za mojga zlatga fanta!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, cesta je visela v btcju pa... :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a tko se ti izgovarjaš? :>
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d mi ni ratal tko vozt, k sm bla nasuta k mina
<sasa84> a je možn, d je bla mal v rožicah?
<sasa84> pa ne unih bliz sežane :O
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :)
<sasa84> evo zdobersek, arabica sam zate!
<marko-_-> a je kdo tu?
<marko-_-> miha, ping
<sasa84> marko-_-, pong
<marko-_-> sasa84, a obvladaš računalniške komuniakcije in omrežja?
<sasa84> a dvomiš marko-_- ? :>
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<Sky[x]> dn kavico sem pebral kot DNS kavico haha :D
<marko-_-> b. pr—imerZW.net
<marko-_-> taka ne more bit domena ane? :D
<marko-_-> Sky[x],
<marko-_-> 8. Omrežje ima omrežni naslov 172.18.0.0 in masko 255.255.0.0 Določi masko omrežja, ki omogoča delitev omrežja na 6 podomrežij.
<marko-_-> a) 255.255.255.192
<marko-_-> b) 255.255.224.0
<marko-_-> c) 255.255.192.0
<marko-_-> a veš to :D
<marko-_-> b? :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Standalone Opera Mail App Coming to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z7fX6auqi8A/opera-splits-mail-app-bringing-it-to-linux
<yang> marko
<yang> eden od teh odgovorov naj bi bil na izbiro?
<yang> marko 255.255.224.0 ti da 8 podomrezij, tako jih lahko 6 alociras
<miha> marko-_-: dan
<miha> yang: kak že to gre... 224 pretvoriš v bite? ;)
 * miha to znal :p
<yang> 256-224  je 32/4 - 8
<marko-_-> miha, yang http://pastebin.com/HDYkpAcb za pivo :p
<Pepelka> 1. Spodaj naštete izjave opisujejo lastnosti protokola UDP oz. ga demantirajo. - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> 50% je že rešeno
<CrazyLemon> d. Ima mehanizme za zanesljiv prenos podatkov
<CrazyLemon> narobe
<CrazyLemon> e. Zna sestaviti sporočilo, tudi če pridejo podatki v napačnem vrstnem redu
<CrazyLemon> narobe
<CrazyLemon> f. Nima mehanizmov za zanesljiv prenos podatkov /NAROBE
<CrazyLemon> prav
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa sam reši :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..narobe ni prav... udp nima mehanizmov za zanesljiv prenos podatkov..
<Sky[x]> marko-_-, kalkulator pgolej
<marko-_-> kaki kalkulator? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je tricky q, udp ma algoritem za preverjanje ali je paket ok, nima pa zagotovila da bo paketev v določenm času prišel do naslovnika
<dz0ny> !g cidr
<Pepelka> Classless Inter-Domain Routing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<dz0ny> !g cidr calculator
<Pepelka> Online IP CIDR / VLSM Supernet Calculator http://www.subnet-calculator.com/cidr.php
<dz0ny> gee Å¡e domena je
<marko-_-> dz0ny, a je lahko domena 0-0.si?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni tricky..nima mehanizma da bo prišel v določenem času.. in nima mehanizma da bi prišel v pravem vrstnem redu... tko da nima mehanizma za zanesljiv prenos podatkov
<miha> marko-_-: nimam časa, pa drugi tle znajo boljš
<dz0ny> marko-_-: probi jo registrirat :P
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<dz0ny> aja na unu listu 1. ker ma premalo znakov, 2. ker ma utf-8 znak
<dz0ny> ceprav se jo da sam ne vem na kateri rfc ste se učil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej si rekel da ne smem komplicirat, evo maš oba primera
<yang> marlo lahko je 0-0
<sterna> v resnici se nej ne bi zacel s cifro po veljavnem standardu
<yang> najmanj 2 crki morajo biti, - je dovoljen znak, ne vem pa ce je cifra lahko prvi znak
<yang> sterna kok je treba letno zapraviti kot .si registrar?
<yang> majo neko kvoto, ne
<sterna> afaik 100 domen
<yang> in ce ne zapolnis tok
<yang> neka sredstva mors deponirat, a pol zapadejo
<sterna> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> miha: pepelka je spet začela spuščat git rss, ostali pa delajo :s
<miha> :(
<miha> CrazyLemon: http://www.haber.ba/zanimljivosti/luda-planeta/43539-naru%C4%8Dio-prostitutku%2C-do%C5%A1la-mu-%E2%80%93-supruga.html
<Pepelka> Tragikomedija - Naručio prostitutku, došla mu – supruga! - Haber.ba
<Pepelka> »Prava tragikomična bračna drama dogodila se Nedeljku Karevu (38) iz Burgasa koji je telefonom zakazao provod s prostitutkom. Dama je došla tačno u dogovoreno vrijeme, a klijent samo što nije pao u nesvijest jer je to bila njegova - supruga.«
<CrazyLemon> lool :)
<miha> no morda je za plačilo boljša storitev? :p
<yang> ta dva sta si ocitno usojena
<sterna> upejmo da je vsaj druzinski popust dobil
<dz0ny> http://people.debian.org/~stapelberg/2013/05/27/systemd-survey-results.html
<Pepelka> Michael Stapelbergs Debian blog
<miha> sterna: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942145_10151614385504614_183093640_n.png
<CrazyLemon> 4. I have a problem with systemd upstream and/or Lennart in particular (weight: 87)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> miha: morm se vidt drzavo k ma privately operated utilities pa bi si zelel zivet v njej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: notranji pomnilnik Xperia T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40265/#p40265
<dz0ny> Itak Plejs, CrazyLemon ti zhr veš kaj je to
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny plejs za itak uporabnike? :)
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<dz0ny> !forum printer
<Pepelka> Printer server (Stran 1) - Vprašanja glede ostalih Linux distribucij ... https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/468/
<dz0ny> ST ma ST na pašnikih
<BigWhale> May 28 19:16:57 unknown lpr.notice p9100d[2657]: Connection from ::ffff:10.0.0.1 port 49305 accepted
<BigWhale> May 28 19:16:57 unknown lpr.notice p9100d[2657]: Finished job: 73032 bytes received, 0 bytes sent
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> neki se prek ipv6 connecta ...
<BigWhale> al mu pa to sam v logu pise
<dz0ny> ::::ffff je localhost
<dz0ny> sam 10.0.0.1 je pa mal čudno
<dz0ny> ker bi pričakoval ip od klienta
<dz0ny> je pa imel en podoben problem pa tednov nazaj
<dz0ny> poglej malo po forumu
<dz0ny> !g tomatousb network printing
<Pepelka> newb question: installing network printer - TomatoUSB http://tomatousb.org/forum/t-265883/newb-question:installing-network-printer
<BigWhale> dobi job
<BigWhale> in rece, da je finished
<BigWhale> sprinta pa nic :>
<dz0ny> ja ze mogoce printer ne prepozna profila
<dz0ny> ce mas hp-ja ma tist ne svoj zapis joba
<dz0ny> al neki
<dz0ny> nekje sem enkrat bral
<dz0ny> v glavnem od hp moraš potem njihovo orodje met
<BigWhale> asmsung je
<BigWhale> zdej sem en exe dljal iz samsungovga page-a
<BigWhale> bom kr pognal!
<dz0ny> na win potem sam port spremeniš
<BigWhale> ja sej port imam
<BigWhale> najbolj bizarno je to, da mi je stvar ze delala :>
<BigWhale> pol sem pa windows reinstall naredu
<BigWhale> in pol neke driverje od samsunga instaliral
<BigWhale> men se zdi da dela
<BigWhale> rdeca lucka utripa hehe
<BigWhale> prej se to ni
<dz0ny> ja win ni cupsa ko vse dela :>
<BigWhale> ... "Žena je imela raka na endokrinih žlezah in je bila že na obsevanju 18 dni.
<BigWhale> Sedaj je zdrava, ni ji bila potrebna ne operacija, niti kemoterapija, zdaj poka od zdravja." ...
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle 8 Launches with 7 New Linux Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wldCfyLn8aM/humble-indie-bundle-8-launches-with-linux-games-in-tow
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: težave s 3TB diskom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40266/#p40266
<dz0ny> .yt twenty one pilots: Car Radio
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92XVwY54h5k
<dz0ny> nekaj novega ^^ [rnb/eurodance]
<dz0ny> + rock
<zdobersek> rnb + eurodance + rock?
<dz0ny> ne vem kam bi čisto umestil
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Axe Laptop Competition After Just 2 Weeks  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0aWFnbAEe28/ubuntu-axe-laptop-competition-after-just-two-weeks
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: notranji pomnilnik Xperia T  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40267/#p40267
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-29
<miha> jutro
<sterna> zgleda da fiskalno pravilo nc ne pomaga
<sterna> jutro.
<miha> sterna: a bo prišla trojka dans? :D
<dz0ny> jutro
<miha> jutro dz0ny
<miha> jutro sasa84 .. pa ostali
<sasa84> jutro miha
<sasa84> ;)
<miha> o sasa84 ;)
<sterna> miha: dvomim, k pr nas ni cistilcev cevljev na ulicah
<miha> sterna: ja pr nas bi radi na ulci evre brez dela :)
<miha> socializem pač
<sterna> misls amerika
<miha> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/45-letnik-mladoletnico-vabil-k-sebi-domov.html !g dirty old man
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - 45-letnik mladoletnico vabil k sebi domov
<Pepelka> »Kranjske policiste je mati mladoletnice obvestila, da je moški njeno hčerko klical po telefonu, jo vabil k sebi in se zanimal, kje stanuje. Policisti so ugotovili, da dejanje 45-letnika ni nezakonito, pač pa skrajno neprimerno. Opozorilo otrokom, naj se ne pogovarjajo z neznanci, je tako zelo na mestu.«
<Pepelka> Old Man Videos - Neat Tube. Free tube porn videos. http://www.neattube.com/popular/162/old-man/1.html
<sterna> valda da ni nezakonito
<sterna> k bi mogl zaprt vse duhovnike ce bi blo
<sterna> kdo bi pa pol jabolcni kis patra asica delu?
<miha> sterna: zdj gledam  !g american horror story asylum
<Pepelka> American Horror Story (TV Series 2011– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1844624/
<miha> tm so eni čudni duhovniki pa nune, poznaš?
<sterna> bou
<sterna> nevem nč
<miha> že pesem je supr https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuEGPSWr8F4
<Pepelka> American Horror Story: Asylum - Soundtrack "S02E01" - Dominique - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download pictures, episodes and music from AHS:Asylum in the sites above: http://facebook.com/UltimateFearOficial http://ultimatefear.blogspot.com/«
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9N7IPsZIaQ
<Pepelka> Intervju 12 - YouTube
<miha> kul intervju
<dz0ny> miha: poglej si hanibala
<sterna> miha: ti pa ne znas francosko ane
<sterna> no sej i guess majo oni kr dost teh far out pesmc
<miha> sterna: na srečo ne znam
<miha> http://www.siol.net/novice/zdravje/2013/05/raziskava_najvec_moznosti_za_smrt_imajo_operirani_konec_tedna.aspx
<Pepelka> Raziskava: Največ možnosti za smrt imajo operirani konec tedna - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Bolniki, ki so operirani konec tedna, imajo 82 odstotkov več možnosti za smrt v mesecu dni po operaciji v primerjavi z bolniki, operiranimi v ponedeljek.«
<dz0ny> http://delimiter.com.au/2013/05/29/reversal-australian-govt-picks-odf-doc-standard/
<Pepelka> Reversal: Australian Govt picks ODF doc standard | Delimiter
<Pepelka> »In a move which appears to reverse its previous approach based on Microsoft's file formats, the Australian Government's central IT decision-making agency appears to have decided that it will standardise its office documents on the Open Document Format going forward.«
<miha> sasa84: sterna http://www.dnevnik.si/svet/papez-se-tudi-dva-meseca-in-pol-po-izvolitvi-ne-namerava-preseliti-v-apostolsko-palaco
<Pepelka> Papež se tudi dva meseca in pol po izvolitvi ne namerava preseliti v Apostolsko palačo | Dnevnik
<Pepelka> »Papež Frančišek se tudi dva meseca in pol po izvolitvi za poglavarja Katoliške cerkve ne namerava preseliti v zanj preurejene prostore v Apostolski palači. Še vedno se najbolje počuti v domu svete Marte, vatikanski rezidenci za goste. &quot;Tam nisem osamljen,&quot; je v pismu argentinskemu župniku zapisal Frančišek, poroča avstrijska tiskovna agencija APA.«
<zdobersek> ktera mona.
<sasa84> miha, kul a ne :)
<miha> sasa84_: seveda
<sasa84_> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install MDM 1.2.5 From Linux Mint 15 In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/cSjgRwu9abI/how-to-install-mdm-125-from-linux-mint.html
<sasa84> miha, lačna sem...kdaj bo južna?
<CrazyLemon> ko jo skuhaš baba prekleta..tkoj v kuhno južno narest
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> EJ EJ EJ
<zdobersek> sovinist, odstrani se!
<sterna> pa "prekleta" je narobe
<sterna> "zagamana" se rece
<CrazyLemon> ah tko
<sasa84> oooo, hvala zdobersek
<sasa84> evo, tkoj dobiš kavico
<sterna> a zahvaljujes se mu za zascito in resevanje
<sterna> al za kofe
<miha> CrazyLemon: !!!
<CrazyLemon> miha : ???
<sterna> CrazyLemon: zensk se ne pretepa.
<sterna> zasipa se jih s kitschem, kozmetiko in komplimenti
<CrazyLemon> sterna kdo pa pravi da se jih pretepa? :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če same ne prosijo :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ko si bil ti majhen
<dz0ny> a  si slučajno mravlje žgal al pa rože sosedi puli...?
<sterna> oboje, obviously
<sterna> sej so same prosile :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nč od tega
<sasa84> fantje, zlati ste, k me brante pred tem trobvem iz Å¡marij :P
<sasa84> trobcem*
<sterna> jsm sicer iz titanovih zlitin ampak ok
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: `Great Little Radio Player`: Simplistic Internet Radio Player For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QCro53ONfDg/great-little-radio-player-simplistic.html
<dz0ny> ^^ to sem imel pa idejo enkrat naredit
<dz0ny> samo jaz bi dal Å¡e prepoznavo kaj se predvaja itd :)
<miha> že kompliciraš
<miha> keep it simple :D
<miha> sasa84:
<miha> sasa84:
<miha> sasa84: http://radio.ognjisce.si/sl/142/aktualno/10830/
<Pepelka> Papež pri avdienci o Cerkvi kot veliki božji družini | Radio Ognjišče
<Pepelka> »Papež Frančišek je pri splošni avdienci na Trgu Svetega Petra, kjer se je zbralo devetdeset tisoč romarjev, spregovoril o skrivnosti Cerkve, katere del smo tudi mi. Ob koncu pa je zbrane na trgu povabil k sveti maši, ki jo bo na jutrišnji praznik Sv. Rešnjega telesa in krvi daroval v baziliki Sv. Janeza v Lateranu.«
<sasa84> miha, pa ti si k radio vatikan no :P
<miha> sasa84: hm
<miha> sterna: angleška verzija pa ni tak skrivnostna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuNc6YHOt5o :p
<Pepelka> Mary Ford - Dominique - English Version - 1964 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dominique, nique, nique, over the land he plods along And sings a little song Never asking for reward He just talks about the Lord He just talks about the Lo...«
<sterna> miha: ni isto :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.hola
<Pepelka> Hola Accelerator & Unblocker - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<Pepelka> »Hola Internet Accelerator & Unblocker - Better Internet ★ ★ ★ ★ ★ "It's freaking fast.. I never had such a fast Internet browsing experience on mobile network till now...«
<dz0ny> kr spotify dela :)
<sterna> a?
<sterna> u sloveniji?
<dz0ny> mhm z hola
<sterna> aja eh
<miha> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3e37NtAYb5g
<Pepelka> American Horror Story: Asylum 2x10 "The Name Game" Song - Jude, Kit, Lana Singing & Dancing Scene HQ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch this song with Lyrics here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MG4UnjnI_k Youtube Principal: http://www.youtube.com/user/BestUSATVSeries Síguenos en Twitt...«
<dz0ny> drugače deezer dela v sloveniji bp
<dz0ny> samo zbirka ni ravno velika
<sasa84> ej miha, kje je zdej papež? :P
<sasa84> brezveze d gledam kšn rome report, radio vatikan ipd... kr tebe vprašam :D
<sasa84> vidm d si bl na tekočem k... :)
<miha> sasa84: verjetn je v rimu no
<sasa84> aha! tnx miha ;)
<sasa84> breza: kje je papež?
<breza> Who made you?
<sasa84> lol :D
<miha> .a sasa84
<breza>                        ___  _  _
<breza>                       / _ \| || |
<breza>   ___  __ _ ___  __ _| (_) | || |_
<breza>  / __|/ _` / __|/ _` |> _ <|__   _|
<breza>  \__ \ (_| \__ \ (_| | (_) |  | |
<breza>  |___/\__,_|___/\__,_|\___/   |_|
<breza>                                    
<breza>                                    
<sasa84> zdej pa sklizne
<dz0ny> srčka si še ne upa poslat :P
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> .yt twenty one pilots: Car Radio <3
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92XVwY54h5k
<sasa84> d vidmo kok breza srček izriše
<sasa84> .a <3
<breza>     ______
<breza>    / /___ \
<breza>   / /  __) |
<breza>  < <  |__ <
<breza>   \ \ ___) |
<breza>    \_\____/
<breza>             
<breza>             
<sasa84> češk :P
<sasa84> breza: michelangelo glih nis...
<breza> Are you an alien?
<sasa84> maybe, baby
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Intel Linux Graphics Installer Available For Ubuntu 13.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/02FC3fCiziE/intel-linux-graphics-installer.html
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne poslušam/gledam video vsebin prek telefona :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> iščem pa kabl..micro usb - usb oziroma obratno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/5950000625/q=micro%20usb/podatkovni-kabel-celly-usb-micro-usb      takega..sam js bi za to ceno dva :D
<Pepelka> Podatkovni kabel Celly USB - micro USB - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Podatkovni kabel Celly USB - micro USB je primeren za povezavo vseh naprav, ki imajo micro USB priključek.«
<sterna> CrazyLemon: dx.com
<CrazyLemon> sterna ja..sam dx.com potrebuje 30dni :)
<sterna> ja, ampak stane $2 s postnino vred
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja..
<CrazyLemon> zato bi rad enega kupu tu.. ker mi rabi..drugega pa prek dx
<sterna> sposod si ga
<sterna> a nujno rabis tako dolgega?
<sterna> jsm jih 10 kupu pred kratkim
<CrazyLemon> dolžina ni pomembna :)
<sterna> jih mam doma v predalu
<sterna> dolgi so 10cm :)
<CrazyLemon> no.. 10cm je premal
<sterna> kar zna bit mal prekratko za tvojo rabo
<CrazyLemon> kr prašaj sasa84
<sterna> ej, micropenis se zacne pr 8cm med erekcijo.
<sterna> tko da...
<sterna> je 10 cist zadost ce clovk zna.
<CrazyLemon> lej..ne bi vedu :)
<sterna> ja sej ti js povem
<sterna> mam doma leksikon cankarjeve zalozbe "spolnost"
<sterna> vse pise not
<sterna> se slikce so
<sterna> ceprov ponavad so res crnobele fotografije ksnih anticnih kipov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> spomnem se da je "favn in nimfa - kunilinkcija"
<sterna> je pa kr nice kip
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> dost nazoren.
<sterna> da se clovk nauci
<sterna> kr pobegnila je
<sterna> zdej se loh spet o ponijih pa rozicah zacnemo pogovarjat
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu js moram it..krompir je v pečici
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<slax0r> hi, kak se v ubuntu serverju pogleda katera verzija laufa?
<Matthai> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Matthai> uname -a pa za kernel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a? kake video spotify je audio
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: the hell dej si bouncerja zrihti
<dz0ny> jz ti cel roman spišem
<dz0ny> pol pa ugotovim da te ni več
<dz0ny> dics: roman za irc pojme
<zdobersek> .a M O N E
<breza>   __  __    ____    _   _   ______
<breza>  |  \/  |  / __ \  | \ | | |  ____|
<breza>  | \  / | | |  | | |  \| | | |__
<breza>  | |\/| | | |  | | | . ` | |  __|
<breza>  | |  | | | |__| | | |\  | | |____
<breza>  |_|  |_|  \____/  |_| \_| |______|
<breza>                                    
<breza>                                    
<zdobersek> yeah breza, tell 'em!
<marko-_-> lp
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/QMZr6.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny govoru sem o hola in general :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: aj problem skopirat ? :D
<Sky[x]> al pa zacni gtalk uporablat :D
<CrazyLemon> gtalk is dead, long live hangouts
 * CrazyLemon pukes
<Sky[x]> ma ni mi kul no
<Sky[x]> ne mors met vseh chatov v enmu oknu kar je beda
<Sky[x]> pa skos mi neki blinka
<Sky[x]> krn eki res
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> xmmp je sedaj samo Å¡e pr fb pa dukgo
<zdobersek> not for long ...
<dz0ny> a bi kdo tomahawk sprobu z mano?
<zdobersek> kdo ma hawk?
<zdobersek> cigav tomo?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: :)
<dz0ny> a maš pms?
<CrazyLemon> ni tomo..toma
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je tomahawk dz0ny ?
<CrazyLemon> razn..očitnega :)
<zdobersek> zan@bianche:~$ tomah awk
<zdobersek> No command 'tomah' found, did you mean:
<zdobersek>  Command 'tomac' from package 'macutils' (universe)
<zdobersek> tomah: command not found
<dz0ny> private music player with sharing
<dz0ny> http://www.tomahawk-player.org/download.html
<Pepelka> TOMAHAWK | download
<dz0ny> sem pa dz0ny at dukgo.com
<dz0ny> v bistvu maš potem privat spotify omrežje
<dz0ny> med "frendi"
<dz0ny> tko to zgleda in full power http://db.tt/qw8Heoaf
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-29 20:12:03.png
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: problem je ker mam HD resolucijo jst bi pa rad dal v 800x600 fun :)
<Sky[x]> 720x480 je ravno to kar rabim sam kva k se vid da je slika stisnena skupaj grrr
<dz0ny> 16:9 hočeš v 3:4 spravt good luck with that
<Sky[x]> ma ja
<Sky[x]> 720x480 sem spravu na 15mb haha :D
<Sky[x]> sam so barvi v p***
<Sky[x]> se mi zdi da je kr dobr ratal :)
<CrazyLemon> evo za Å¡tudente http://1nadan.si/ponudba/Dolenjska/5401/mega-burger-king-ponudba-whopper-ali-long-chicken-za-samo-99-centov-minus-67-odst-popusta-na-sendvic-ali-whopper-ali-long-chicken-nakup-10-kuponov-1x-?isPreview=False
<Pepelka> 1nadan.si - MEGA Burger King ponudba: Whopper ali Long Chicken za samo 99 centov! - 67 % popusta na sendvič: ALI Whopper ALI Long Chicken! NAKUP 10* KUPONOV = 1X ZLATI KUPON + NAGRADNA IGRA: ZADENI 500 € za nakupe na 1nadan.si!
<Pepelka> »To poletje bo še posebej slastno s sendviči WHOPPER in LONG CHICKEN.«
<CrazyLemon> 1€ whopper
<sterna> brezveze
<yang> CrazyLemon: kul, whoprcki
<yang> sterna: a ti sam zdravo hrano jes
<sterna> ne, sam zbircn sm pr nezdravi hrani.
<yang> 5200 prodanih kuponckov hehe
<yang> sterna: od nezdraqve se mi zdi whoper kr kul, boljsi kot mcdonalds
<yang> hm
<yang> ne deluje jim sistem za verifikacijo placilnih kartic
<yang> cudno pise napaka, kuponi pa so vseeno v inboxu, dobro zgleda je slo skoz
<sterna> yang: valda gres rajs na falafel
<sterna> ful vec zelenjave, humus, cicerika
<sterna> awesome
<sterna> prakticno je vec beljakovin not kokr u whopperju
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam ni pa 1€ :)
<yang> ja falafel je tut ok
<yang> jst jem vse
<yang> btc mam blizje kot trubarjevo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: ja sam falafel je za ceu kosiu
<sterna> nc druzga ne rabs zravn
<sterna> se zejen nis
<yang> ah kje pa, falafli so mejhni
<yang> jst sem zadnjic 3 pojedu
<yang> pa je blo vec k 5 eur
 * CrazyLemon ni nikoli jedu falafel in ne ve kako sploh zgleda
<yang> pa tak zgleda kot malo vecji kakec
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang> glede na to da ma ciceriko noter, tut fajn prdis potem
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Linux Mint 15 `Olivia` Available For Download [Screenshots Tour]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1-7uu38swtg/linux-mint-15-olivia-available-for.html
<yang> Linux Mint is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu. Linux Mint has a more complete out-of-the-box experience than Ubuntu by including proprietary software :(
<yang> hehe distribucija z zenskimi imeni
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Čas prijave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40268/#p40268
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Čas prijave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40269/#p40269
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: Čas prijave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40270/#p40270
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> spet ti
<sasa84> pf, spet ti!
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sj vem da si me vesela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a mamo kak film
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nč!
<dz0ny> gatsby je cam
<dz0ny> sam ne vem kolk bo to meni všeč
<CrazyLemon> js sploh cama ne povoham
<CrazyLemon> sm si sposodu oz the great bla bla
<CrazyLemon> pa je tak BS prvih 15min
<CrazyLemon> kr 4:3 je
<CrazyLemon> nato se spremeni v 16:9
<CrazyLemon> pa dokler je 4:3 je črnobela slika
<CrazyLemon> nato v 16:9 pa kr naenkrat v barvi
<dz0ny> pa mogoče se še kader parkrat spremeni
<dz0ny> maš kr film v filmu
<dz0ny> nč grem spat
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> na telefonu mi piše da imam spominski pomnilnik usb :)
<sasa84> gatsby je zanč
<dz0ny> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t569014#crta
<dz0ny> Pepelka: 100 medvedov
<dz0ny> zihr je cenzura
<anny> čer, čer
<dz0ny> oj
<CrazyLemon> čafčy
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: čafćy
<dz0ny> a nisi rekel da greš spat
<CrazyLemon> [22:41:34] <dz0ny> nč grem spat
<CrazyLemon> [22:41:40] <dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> [22:42:26] <CrazyLemon> ln
<CrazyLemon> a si kaj pil? :D
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny :P
<dz0ny> em mehiško sem jedel
<dz0ny> zdej me pa zgaga peče k svina
<sasa84> pa te napenja? :P
<dz0ny> zdej bom pa pol bajte zbudu k ne vem kje je un tablet proti zgagi
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa žejn
<anny> že spat dz0ny?
<anny> dz0ny, radenska pomaga ali pa donat, če ga imaš
<anny> grem speč krompir za večerjo
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<anny> kaj lol?
<CrazyLemon> v katerem time zoneu si?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> v istem kot ti ob zadnjem preverjanju
<anny> pravkar sem prišla domov in sem lačna
<CrazyLemon> krompir je too heavy...sam fyi :)
<anny> uf
<anny> ne zame
<anny> zjutraj sem imela pol ure dvigovanja uteži, nato tek 5km , 20 km s kolesom in še ene 4 peš
<anny> ne morem spat, če sem lačna
<CrazyLemon> pridna.. sam zdej s krompirjem boš vse pokvarla :)
<sterna> anny: huh
<sterna> a si triatlonka?
<anny> ne, to so samo opravki
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima zdaj bo triatlon v kopru
<anny> v soboto grem na 10 km!
<sterna> js sm mel pa kolesarsko zabavo zdele
<CrazyLemon> tudi Å¡tafete se lahk prijavijo :)
<anny> ok, razen prvih dveh
<sterna> sred noci sm pred marico prpelu v napacno smer skoz rdeco luc in pol zavil skoz se eno rdeco luc cez celovsko in nadaljeval pot po pravilni strani ceste naprej
<sterna> in se jim je pomoje to zadnje zdel tok dobr
<sterna> da niso niti trznl
<anny> :))))
<anny> to je še boljš kot krompir ob polnoči!
<dz0ny> rupurut vse pozdravi
<dz0ny> noč sasa84
<sterna> sm bil kr presenecen
<sterna> pa s kripo sm bil
<anny> misliš z avtom?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> turist luxusom
<sterna> mam slikco zdej cak
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/turist-luxus.jpg
<sterna> tadaa
<sterna> polnokrvn osndvejscolar
<anny> bela cesta, se ne čudim, če jim je čeljust dol padla
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny
<anny> ln
<sasa84> bogi đonko, k ma zgago :\
<sasa84> šibam pančkat :)
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<sterna> srecno
<anny> moj krompir je pečen
<sterna> dober tek
<sterna> js morm pa joj
<sterna> antibiotik po pa jest
<sterna> brb
<anny> hvala
<sterna> evo js mam pa koruzo tuno sojino omako cili popr pa mal majoneze.
<anny> dober tek tudi tebi...in vsem ponočnjakom
<CrazyLemon> br tek obema
<anny> mnjam, vse popala
<CrazyLemon> D
<CrazyLemon> +:
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> ln, lepo aji
<sterna> jsm tut
<sterna> dwoba je blo
<anny> še bulš
<sterna> a singing birthday card has more computing power than the allied forces in 1945
<gregors> nice
<anny> huda
<gregors> jap :D
<anny> gremo ninat
<gregors> mah bi blo prov
<gregors> čeprov ne vem kako mi bo uspelo
<gregors> :D
<anny> mene je čompe dotolkel
<gregors> čompe ?
<gregors> kaj je pa to čompe ?
<gregors> heh
<anny> krompir
<gregors> hehe
<gregors> ma kej zdej si jedla ?
<anny> čompe je primorska beseda
<anny> jap
<gregors> aja ?
<gregors> pa sej jz sm tudi primorc pa ne poznam tea
<anny> jaaaaaaa!
<gregors> tega
<gregors> hehe
<gregors> od kod si ?
<anny> lj
<gregors> kaka obala
<gregors> a ben
<gregors> ma to mora bit kak izraz iz obale
<anny> http://www.gurman.eu/recepti.php?S=6&Article=449
<Pepelka> Kuharski recept - čompe s skuto
<Pepelka> »topla krompirjeva priloga ali samostojna jed iz kuhanega krompirja in skute; slovenska specialiteta z Bovškega«
<gregors> hehe
<sterna> mmm
<gregors> aaaa evo, bovško
<gregors> severno primorsko
<gregors> heh
<sterna> no vseen, js bom su spat
<gregors> dej dej, jz grem tudi spat
<sterna> zjutri mam zobarja
<anny> jp
<gregors> hehe
<gregors> noč
<sterna> srecno
<anny> mama boš z mano šla?
<sterna> a do zobarja?
<sterna> a to je ksna pesnca
<anny> da naum iz stola pou
<sterna> ma
<anny> ko mogu reč bom a!
<sterna> ne takrat ni panike
<sterna> k mi bo zaracunu pa utegnem :)
<anny> je pesem od čukov
<sterna> aha ok pol sm pa zadovoln da ne poznam :)
<anny> itoimenska
<anny> z mulci smo to vedno peli na taborih
<anny> gremo spat...ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-30
<dz0ny> .a jutro
<breza>     _       _
<breza>    (_)     | |
<breza>     _ _   _| |_ _ __ ___
<breza>    | | | | | __| '__/ _ \
<breza>    | | |_| | |_| | | (_) |
<breza>    | |\__,_|\__|_|  \___/
<breza>   _/ |
<breza>  |__/
<miha> jutro
<miha> jutro sasa84 in ostali
<sasa84> jutro miha :)
<sasa84> oooo bigica je pršla :D
<miha> !g there are no girls on internet
<Pepelka> There Are No Girls On The Internet | Know Your Meme http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/there-are-no-girls-on-the-internet
<CrazyLemon> kako ugotovim zakaj je stran cpu hungry? kot recimo http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2013/05/bmw_x5.aspx
<Pepelka> BMW X5 – prvič s štirivaljnikom, lahko tudi brez štirikolesnega pogona - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Novi BMW X5 ne prinaša oblikovalske revolucije, zato pa se aktualnim eko trendom poskuša približati z novim štirivaljnim dizelskim motorjem. Na voljo prvič tudi različica brez štirikolesnega pogona.«
<zdobersek> profiliras, kaj zre procesor
<dz0ny> v chome maš profile pa timeline
<dz0ny> pa zdej Å¡e performance monitor
<dz0ny> sam moraš bit na beta za tole zadje
<dz0ny> zadnje
<CrazyLemon> collect javascript cpu profiles?
<dz0ny> kaj sumiš da dela probleme?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam.. nimam nič na sumu.. ponavadi so kaki sliderji ki so cpu hungry..kle pa ni nič
<CrazyLemon> sam text pa fotke..tko da je neki v ozadju
<dz0ny> javascript profiler ti pove katere funkcije se največkrat izvajajo
<dz0ny> css kateri skaldi najbolj obremenjjejo gpu,
<dz0ny> tebe zanima timeline
<dz0ny> kdaj cpu poskoč čez razumno mejo
<CrazyLemon> torej record ter refresh ?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> tale stran vsak 5s nek ticker pržge za siol tv
<dz0ny> siol profil or smth
<dz0ny> po moje te flash zjebe
<CrazyLemon> sj ni flasha
<CrazyLemon> gor
<dz0ny> oglasi
<CrazyLemon> adblock :)
<dz0ny> btw  amd-fglrx 13.06
<dz0ny> beta samo
<CrazyLemon> lej pa res
<CrazyLemon> niti 05 bete niso meli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> a poslušaš kaj rt
<CrazyLemon> in general ali trenutno?
<dz0ny> trenutno
<dz0ny> mal smo zvočno sliko spremnil
<CrazyLemon> [377199] Fix the error for APL initialization failure
<CrazyLemon> tole mi je filalo dmesg
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mi Å¡e vedno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-6LINBetaDriver.aspx
<Pepelka> AMD Catalyst™ 13.6 Beta Driver for Linux
<CrazyLemon> opazno ja
<CrazyLemon> bl..stereo mi zveni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če mi je všeč :)
<dz0ny> Driver install via .deb package will cause OS desktop corruption
<CrazyLemon> to je že od 13.x :)
<dz0ny> hehe v bistvu je manj ker ni več stereo enhancerja
<CrazyLemon> ja..se sliši en tak čudn.."šum"
<CrazyLemon> ampak zveni pa bl stereo kot je prej :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..mogoče je pa tist bil le komad tak.. zdaj se sliši normalno
<dz0ny> mja eni so slabše kakovosti
<dz0ny> join stereo pa to
<dz0ny> joint
<dz0ny> http://db.tt/6zga6BsB
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-30 11:57:02.png
<dz0ny> tko to zgleda ko je vse linux
<dz0ny> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/pogresana-16-letnica-in-17-letnik/309938
<Pepelka> Pogrešana 16-letnica in 17-letnik :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Od torka sta pogrešana 16-letna Nastja Lišanin iz Štor in 17-letni David Jevšenak iz Kozjega. Po zadnjih podatkih obstaja verjetnost, da sta na območju Kopra.«
<miha> sta Å¡la CrazyLemon pogledat
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> Å¡la sta si ogledat tekmo za pokal
<CrazyLemon> maribor:celje
<CrazyLemon> pa sta ostala Å¡e mal
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e mulca nardit zraven
<CrazyLemon> tako
<dz0ny> sam a ni mal deževno vreme pr vas dol
<CrazyLemon> sej policija ve kje je.. sam k so preleni da bi dejansko sledili njuni lokaciji
<CrazyLemon> trenutno ne..je pa zjutraj kr konkretno deževalo
<dz0ny> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 13.7°C @30.05.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 13.19°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:20:11, Sončni zahod: 20:45:14
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 10.6°C @30.05.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 11.79°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:32, Sončni zahod: 20:42:19
<dz0ny> mja nč bolje ni k pr nas
<miha> dan sasa84
<sasa84> o mihi
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> SHITTY SHITTY WEATHER
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 11.5°C @30.05.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-30 12:10
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 10.35°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:11:24, Sončni zahod: 20:41:41
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11°C @30.05.2013 12:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 11.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:51, Sončni zahod: 20:43:50
<sasa84> zdobersek, za 0,05 je toplej pr nas :P
<sasa84> občutna razlika!
<dz0ny> sasa84: 0,05 != 0,5
<sasa84> dz0ny, pr nas je kao 11,55, pr zdobersek pa 11,50
<sasa84> je razlika!
<dz0ny> ne mroeš dveh različnih postaj primerjat
<sasa84> ja pa lahko...na rakku je toplej! :P
<dz0ny> .yt Sigur Ros - Glósóli
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz8iEJeh26E
<zdobersek> SHITTY WEATHER EVERYWHERE
<zdobersek> selimo.se
<dz0ny> kalaj se samo smeji
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=o-50GjySwew [nsf]
<Pepelka> Prancercise: A Fitness Workout - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This video shows the 4 modes of Prancercise® .You can visit me at www.prancercise.com where you can learn more about Prancercise®: "A springy,rhythmic way of...«
<dz0ny> camel toe and other weird things
<CrazyLemon> thats an old toe
<CrazyLemon> :S
<zdobersek> nsf?
<sasa84> zrihtana pa je za Å¡portat :P
<sasa84> ne pa jst u eni trenirki pa t-shirt...
<zdobersek> the fuck
<dz0ny> to morš bit aerodinamičen
<sasa84> če se tko oblečem in skašem tko po naši ulci...
<sasa84> *rolling eyes*
<dz0ny> haha zlodej jo je obsedel
<sasa84> dz0ny, zihr bodo misnli, d se janezovi hčerkici fuzla in je na drogah
<sasa84> ps: janez je moj fotr...ne leti nate :P
<dz0ny> oz fanta nima pa se afna al neki, tko bi kakšne stare mame.
<dz0ny> oh te vaške, pripetije
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/Itak12/status/340054598008070145
<Pepelka> Twitter / Itak12: Še vedno imam enga Galaxy S2 viška;)
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne potrebujem 2 GS2 :)
<dz0ny> a pol si nabavu
<dz0ny> fuck a je danes tak dan al kaj mene namreć vse boli
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny včeraj ko sm bil v lj sm šel do btcja ja :)
<dz0ny> kolk si pa dal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 169 :)
<dz0ny> kolk star
<dz0ny> kr ugodno
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 10mescev v garanciji
<CrazyLemon> no ja..ugodno
<sterna> http://twitter.bug.quietbabylon.com/
<CrazyLemon> brez slušalk pa brez usb kabla :)
<Pepelka> Tweets out of Context
<CrazyLemon> pa vse smrdi po čikih (škatla, garancija, polnilec)..prekleti kadilci
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa kupuješ tako robo :P
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek is back!
<zdobersek> ooo sasa84
<zdobersek> SHITTY WEATHER ALL THE SAME THOUGH
<sasa84> i know, i know...
<sasa84> a te lahko potolažim s kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim :'/
 * sasa84 prinese kavico za zdobersek 
 * miha bi tud kavo :p
<sasa84> miha, a zdej po pol leta si pogruntu, da piješ kavo? :P
<zdobersek> Impostor!
<dz0ny> .yt glasvegas - geraldine
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGOCEOsBE3w
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 taka roba je še vedno dosti bolša kot tvoja roba :p
<CrazyLemon> 4.1.2 ! tega ti sploh videla ne boš :p
<sasa84> pf, to se teb sam zdi :P
<miha> sasa84: jaz vedno pijem kavo. a moram to razglasat?
<sasa84> miha, ja tko bi jo Å¡e teb skuhala a ne :P
<miha> prov, skuhaj ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa fajn jo skuhaj..da bo zadišala po vsem virtualnem prostoru :>
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.sds.si/news/12345
<Pepelka> SDS.si
<Pepelka> »Odkritje spominskega obeležja ob 25. obletnici sojenja četverici JBTZ«
<CrazyLemon> miha a mine dan ko ne greš na sds.si?
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/geek_musical/rihanna-ft-t-i-live-your-life-dj-psicopatha-pres-podaroq-128
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<miha> CrazyLemon: seveda ne mine
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Bug #1 Marked As Fixed By Mark Shuttleworth  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hVlzy4VHNQc/ubuntu-bug-1-marked-as-fixed-by-mark.html
<aaljosa> helloo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mark Shuttleworth Marks Bug #1, ‘Microsoft Has Majority Marketshare, As Fixed  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/c2VGHaBmzYo/mark-shuttleworth-marks-bug-1-fixed
<sasa84> ooo ljoškoooooo
<sasa84> ja kje si dušica ;)
<sasa84> si se že oženu aaljosa ?
<aaljosa> ja lejjo šaško
<aaljosa> ČD
<aaljosa> sasa84: nisem se se...pomladi 2014 :)
<sterna> C:Đ>
<aaljosa> o lej jo :)
<aaljosa> sterno
<aaljosa> :DD
<sterna> porocil se bos?
<sterna> odsvetujem.
<aaljosa> jp
<aaljosa> hahah
<sterna> niti partnerska, niti intimna zveza se ne tice nikogar razen tistih, ki so v zvezo vpleteni
<sterna> nepotrebno jo je deklarirati komurkoli, zaupanje med partnerjema je v resnici itak edino, kar jo tvori
<sterna> ostalo je pa druzben balast
<lynxlynxlynx> a davčno si na istem?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/sta-nastja-in-david-v-kopru.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Sta Nastja in David v Kopru?
<Pepelka> »16-letna Nastja Lišanin iz Štor in 17-letni David Jevšnik iz Kozjega sta v torek odšla neznano kam. Po zadnjih podatkih obstaja verjetnost, da sta v Kopru. Če ste ju videli, to sporočite na številko 113.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dej pejd pogledat
<sterna> lynxlynxlynx: ja, v drzavah, kjer sta religija in drzava loceni, si
<aaljosa> 100% jih CrazyLemon skriva doma
<aaljosa> sterna: v katerih drzavah sta religija in drzava loceni?
<aaljosa> jz tko iz glave ne vem za nobeno
<lynxlynxlynx> heh?
<aaljosa> u teoriji so skoraj vse
<aaljosa> u praxi pa bolj svoh
<sterna> aaljosa: v sloveniji.
<aaljosa> dej no dej
<aaljosa> dokler bo drzava cirkvi dajala blejske otoke in podobno
<aaljosa> ne bom sploh komentiral
<aaljosa> ugalvnem
<aaljosa> konec za danes
<sterna> to je denacionalizacija
 * aaljosa off
<sterna> drzava nima izbire pri tem
<sterna> ti jo pa imas.
<aaljosa> jo mam ja
<aaljosa> da se porocim ker mi tako pase in me ne briga niti za cirkev niti za drzavo
<aaljosa> zdj pa res moram it
<sterna> ja sej js odsvetujem
<sterna> ne prepovedujem.
<sterna> no, loh tut prepovem ce kdo hoce.
<sasa84> no sterna, ne bit tko kritičen :P
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhFJdyLLmc
<Pepelka> SRP - Kritična pesem št. 3 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Glasbena skupina SRP, Kritična pesem št. 3, Gojimir Lešnjak Gojc in skupina.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/film/umakni-se-garfield-prihaja-grumpy-cat/309975
<Pepelka> Umakni se, Garfield, prihaja Grumpy Cat :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Dobra novica za vsako spletno senzacijo in domačega ljubljenčka, ki je kdaj dobil svojih pet minut in milijon klikov na YouTubu: Grumpy Cat, namrgodena mačja zvezda Facebooka, bo kmalu še zvezda ...«
<marko-_-> jo
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750509735/prenosnik-dell-latitude-e5530-28-ghz-3831079947944#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Dell Latitude E5530 2,8 GHz (3831079947944) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Latitude E5530 je poslovni prenosnik opremljen z zmogljivimi komponentami, kot so Intel Core i5 procesor, 15,6" - 39,6 cm široki zaslon, 4 GB pomnilnik, 500 GB disk itd..«
<marko-_-> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750563331/prenosnik-lenovo-thinkpad-l530-25-ghz-n2s52sc#tech
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Lenovo ThinkPad L530 2,5 GHz (N2S52SC) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Prenosnik Lenovo ThinkPad L530 je zmogljiv prenosnik s 15,6-palčnim (39,6 cm) zaslonom, Intel Core i3 2,5 GHz procesorjem, 4 GB DDR3 pomnilnika, 500 GB disk, gigabitno mrežno kartico, brezžičnim omrežjem, WWAN Ready (možnost mobilnega interneta) in drugimi odličnimi komponentami. Nameščen je tudi licenčni operacijski sistem, to pa pomeni odlično vrednost za svojo ceno!«
<marko-_-> evo med tema dvema se zdaj odločam. 100x sem šel skozi, zamenjal bom pc in ta dva sta edina ki me pritegneta
<marko-_-> oba sta si precej podobna. dell ma numpad kar je velik plus pa i5
<marko-_-> ostalo pa je vse isto
<marko-_-> thinkpad ma i3 pa nima numpada
<marko-_-> glede na to da bom ga rabil za internet, šolo, službo in gledanje filmov
<marko-_-> je i3 čist zadosti, ane? Samo ne vem, nikoli ne veš kdaj bom rabil ekstra moč
<marko-_-> pa denarno sta tudi samo 10€ razlike
<marko-_-> lahko tudi kaj drugega samo meni je to padlo v oči. Edini pogoj je to, da je 15.6 in med 650-750€ (ker vračam prenosnik en in mora bit v tem cenovnem rangu ta drug)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajt človek..vzemi že enga sj je vseeno
<dz0ny> em i5
<zdobersek> em i12
<dz0ny> i3 nima vseh stvari vključenih (porabi več energije)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: if you get one
<marko-_-> dz0ny, sej. V tem primeru ko sta iste cene je res neumno če bi i3 preko i5 vzel
<marko-_-> čeprav mi to ni tak pomembno. Pač to so razlike ki sem opazil, poleg še verjetno molijon manjših
<marko-_-> milijon*
<marko-_-> sam ja, dell bo verjetno
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, ni vseeno
<marko-_-> tak kot tebi ni, ko kupuješ
<marko-_-> koji kurac si vedno tečen in sarkastičen
<marko-_-> srsly rabiš babo
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- srsly.. buy one and give us a break
<marko-_-> nope :)
<marko-_-> pa nehaj v množini govorit
<marko-_-> ker maš sam zdoberseka na svoji strani
<marko-_-> on se tudi spreminja v sarkastičnega elitista na žalost
<marko-_-> :>
<CrazyLemon> n00b..on je rojen kot sarkastični elitist..se nič ne spreminja
<marko-_-> ah ja
<marko-_-> malo se še trudi bit bolj smešen :D
<marko-_-> pač nit voj kanal, ni vaš kanal, ni kanal od najbolj aktivnih
<marko-_-> kanal za pomaganje folku je
<marko-_-> na drugih ubuntu kanalih tudi najdeš elitiste kot ti, samo jih na srečo hitro utišajo
<marko-_-> pač, zavedaj se, da bodo prišli tečni in dosadni n00bi
<marko-_-> katere je najboljše ignorirat, če se ti že ne da
<marko-_-> sam pač, ti moraš komentirat, dat opazko
<marko-_-> sej vem kako je. Tudi jaz sem že pol leta brez babe
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam oni tudi odidejo.. ti pa še kr vztrajaš :>
<marko-_-> in se spreminjam v sarkastičnega cinika :>
<dz0ny> ah http://i.qkme.me/3un7lo.jpg
<marko-_-> haha
<dz0ny> m tale je pa že za zgodovinske anale http://i.imgur.com/kuZDeCP.png
<dz0ny> če še niste videli https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jmB3KecuS9s
<Pepelka> прикольный мишка - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Even I cant believe that this is a real bear In the«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OaMICkNlzQ
<Pepelka> I Expect You To Die - Those You Love - YouTube
<Pepelka> »For exclusive content, LIKE us on Facebook: http://on.fb.me/MfBtki SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM Follow us on TWITTER @AboveAverag...«
 * dz0ny http://i.imgur.com/rGh8u.gif
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 10.5°C @30.05.2013 19:00 CEST.
<breza> Šibke padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-05-30 19:28
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 10.01°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:08, Sončni zahod: 20:44:02
<CrazyLemon> pingu!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> hm amis mi pošlje reklamo za internet priključek, bimboti pa ne vejo da pri nas sploh ni možna
<dz0ny> se vid da je oglaševanje prepoceni
<CrazyLemon> pri nas kjer je možno in sem mel amis pa mi noben nič ne pošlje :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> hm tole si morm pa bukmarkat nekam
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/377997_537680322957018_226923086_n.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a si zrihtu zdej ta apu
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naj bi zrihtu dz0ny
<dz0ny> a nimaš freeze?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če bi mel se ne bi pogovarjal s tabo :)
<dz0ny> mah ko igraš kaj...
<CrazyLemon> jah to nimam js kaj zrihtat..to mora amd :)
<CrazyLemon> nimam zdj časa probat 13.6
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/pDwOnLX.gif
<sterna> ta pa ma glavo na pravem mestu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/30/google-says-nexus-family-will-continue/
<Pepelka> Google says Nexus device series 'will continue'
<Pepelka> »With all this talk of stock Android on your favorite smartphones, we'd be forgiven for thinking it might be the end of the road of Google's Nexus brand«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny najdu zakaj mi siol.net nabija cpu :)
<anny> čer
<anny> da se ne bo kdo zgražal  - jem zelenjavno juhico z zvezdicami
<CrazyLemon> 'žio
 * CrazyLemon je milko ter pije cheap energy drink by spar
<anny> ooo, Krejzi!
<anny> pa prelaufala sem 9 km po dežju in blatu
<CrazyLemon> ker si hotla al te je nekdo preganjal? :D
<anny> ker me čaka 10 v soboto
<CrazyLemon> mene pa x10 :)
<anny> prosim, un čip enerdži drink je mojemu frendu vse zobe preluknjal :(
<CrazyLemon> am.. kako hitra si pa bila? :)
<anny> kam greš s kolesom?
<anny> 1 ura
<CrazyLemon> preluknjal? kako za vraga? a je jedu pločevinko?   ma grem na standardni 100km krog tu po hrvaško-slovenski istri
<anny> ne, sladkor ali sladilo ali kaj vem ker hudič iz teh energijskih drinkov
<anny> njegova najljubša je bila sicer mercatorjeva znamka, mislim da je cola
<CrazyLemon> torej okrog 7m/km ..kr ok :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..ta je tudi kul
<anny> priden, poglej na Parenzano
<CrazyLemon> js jih itak pijem samo ob koncu semestra :)
<anny> na progi je še približno 100 m vzpona
<CrazyLemon> anny ja..sej grem en del mimo parenzane.. samo da js vozim po glavnih cestah in ne po makadamu :)
<anny> aha
<anny> specialka?
<CrazyLemon> ne..gorc
<CrazyLemon> sam z gumami za asfalt :)
<anny> eh, z gorcem greš lahko po makadamu
<anny> so Hrvati tako žleht, da natresejo žebljičke?
<CrazyLemon> maš na pvt krog
<CrazyLemon> niti ne.. nisem še srečal hrvata na kolesu.. po hrvaški istri vsi pozdravijo "živjo" :D
<anny> :D
<anny> ne delajo samomora
<anny> drugače pa zelo lepa fura
<anny> meni je sploh tam okrog Buzeta všeč
<CrazyLemon> meni je všeč dolina mirne - od buzeta proti bujam/motovunu
<CrazyLemon> ker je lepa ravninska cesta..pa brez lukenj
<anny> ja, iz avta se malo drugače vidi
<anny> kje si Å¡el pa 216km/h?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam :D
<anny> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš v soboto? tist dm tek al kaj je že?
<anny> s čim  meriš?
<anny> jap
<CrazyLemon> z endomondo :)
<anny> izogni se ljubljni, ker bo padalo...tolk bab na kupu ni dobro
<CrazyLemon> hence the page endomondo.com :D
<CrazyLemon> ja.. res bo padalo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> tok bo mokrih bab na kupu.. da bi se mogoče celo splačalo it v lj :D
<anny> :)))
<anny> vse bodo v kapicah in vetrovkah...ne
<anny> torej z androidom?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<anny> kul
<anny> jaz iščem eno športno uro za tek
<CrazyLemon> definiraj Å¡portno uro :)
<CrazyLemon> utrip pa čas pa nič druzga.. ali želiš tudi gps beleženje etc? :)
<anny> khm...porabo kalorij, merjenje korakov
<CrazyLemon> hm.. pedometer v uri.. tega Å¡e nisem vidu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vsezazdravje.si/sportne-ure/beurer-pm-18-sportna-ura-z-merilnikom-srcnega-utripa-in-korakov      pa vendarle obstaja :)
<Pepelka> BEURER PM 18 športna ura z merilnikom srčnega utripa in korakov
<Pepelka> »BEURER PM 18 športna ura meri srčni utrip z EKG natančnostjo. Na podlagi programskim možnosti vas bo ura obvestila, ali ste presegli okvire varne vadbe. Ura ima vgrajeno tudi funkcijo merjenja korakov (pedometer). BEURER PM 18 po najugodnejši ceni.«
<anny> ja obstaja
<anny> ta kitajska vekarca tudi ima nekaj podobnega :)
<anny> https://www.omv.si/portal/01/si/omv_si/Fizicne_osebe/Akcije/Akcija_sportna_oprema_Kappa/Kappa_izdelki_v_akciji/!ut/p/b1/04_SjzQ0MTO3sDQ3NzLTj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOLNDSxNjIwNjCwtnEydDDz9XDwDgoNMjdwDQBoigQp8DSw93DxDjUIdTYwMvE29wxwNDSCAkP7g4hx9P4_83FT93KgcC0dHRUUAbU7V6Q!!/dl4/d5/L0lJSklrQSEhL3dMTUFCa0FFak1nIS80SmtHUW9RNFFBISEvWjZfNzA5NDIzMDI5OEI1QjBJTkRJUFNSNTJHRDIvWjdfNzA5NDIzMDI5OEI1QjBJTkRJUFNSNTJHUDMvSG9tZQ!!/
<Pepelka> OMV - Več kot gibanje. - Kappa izdelki v akciji
<Pepelka> »Kappa izdelki v akciji«
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<anny> sori za pacast link
<CrazyLemon> sam pazi..
<CrazyLemon> po 2100 bo neuporabna
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> Samodejni koledar od 2010 do 2099
<anny> aha
<anny> 2100 bom jaz na žalah
<anny> ura pa v večnih loviščih
<sterna> ah, mej mal vere v sodobno medicino no
<sterna> mogoce bos pa v cryotube
<anny> ne hvala
<anny> sem za naravno gnitje
<CrazyLemon> zelo bio! :)
<anny> bio, eko, zeleno pa te fore!
<CrazyLemon> hipsterske fore! mhm! :)
<anny> hja...nismo v sobi odprtokodne skupnosti?
<CrazyLemon> a meniš da smo hipsterji? :)
<anny> peace, delimo, furamo alternativo
<anny> večina nas je zelo ne-hipsterjev, vsaj kolikor poznam
<anny> hipster folk ne nori po dežju in blatu in se vozi po Istri z beciklom
<CrazyLemon> mogoče smo pa le new age hipsterji pa se tega ne zavedamo! ker je to zelo hipstersko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> new age se je izpel
<anny> taprau hipster bi se počil v fotelj z rolo v roki in gledal dežne kaplje
<anny> nč, grem se še malo pretegnit in v mižale
<anny> ln
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> bejž spat
<sasa84> tišina ;)
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqFaiVNuy1k
<Pepelka> Patrick Stewart Gives Passionate Response to Question At Comicpalooza 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This was my question to Sir Patrick Stewart at Comicpalooza 2013. I wanted to thank Patrick Stewart for his speech at Amnesty International it personally hel...«
#ubuntu-si 2013-05-31
<dz0ny> jutro
<sasa84> juhuuu
<dz0ny> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro đonko ;)
 * sasa84_ prinese kavico za zdobersek 
<sasa84_> moj zlati fant!
<zdobersek> SHITTY WEATHER ENSUES
<zdobersek> ampak hvala, sasa84_
<sasa84_> zdobersek, lahko bi mi npr. zdej zapel "ti si moje sonce" :>
<zdobersek> kaj pa tole: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KzaFxGME9o
<Pepelka> Bob Marley - Sun Is Shining (Smoke out DUBSTEP MIX) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Bob Marley - Sun Is Shining (Dubstep Remix) Brand Blank Remix (https://www.facebook.com/brandblank ) Download @ http://itunes.apple.com/au/album/dubstep-madn...«
<sasa84_> uu zdobersek ...better!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/340369437641297920
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: Veliko vpr. o piškotkih ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> zdobersek: hm malo trollajo to Trenutno noben brskalnik, niti ne druga aplikacija, še ni dovolj razvit, da bi zgolj z nastavitvami lahko sklepali na veljavno privolitev ali spremembo nastavitev glede piškotkov.
<dz0ny> dejansko mi ni jasno kaj še hoče http://db.tt/VQObkz7G
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-31 09:34:45.png
<kubanc> helo!
<kubanc> a je kdo tukaj ki se spozna na piškotke?
<zdobersek> kubanc: https://twitter.com/nmusar/status/340369437641297920
<Pepelka> Twitter / nmusar: Veliko vpr. o piškotkih ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<kubanc> zdobersek: mene ne zanima to, mene zbolj kot ne zanima za kaj je specifičen piskotek na spletni strani, ker je njegovo ime zelo dolgo: name:"e9ac3b48846b6ca74a7d578592cc5003"
<kubanc> CrazyLemon: ki se spozna na vse, a se spoznaš tudi na to čemu služi določen piškotek...?
<zdobersek> dz0ny bo tud vedu
<dz0ny> kubanc: sej si ga ti postavil tja a ga nisi?
<kubanc> dz0ny: kako to misliš?
<dz0ny> ja zakaj ga pa uporabljaš?
<kubanc> ja ne vem zakaj se ga uproablja ker ni definirano: http://www.cookie-checker.com/check-cookies.php?url=aico-nm.si%2F
<Pepelka> Aico-nm.si uses 5 cookies - Cookie-checker.com
<Pepelka> »Aico-nm.si uses 5 first party cookies and 0 third party cookies. The site also requests 2 external URLs. #EUcookielaw #privacy«
<dz0ny> kubanc: GA maš pa nek session cookie
<dz0ny> ga se nastavi prek js
<dz0ny> session pa prek php
<dz0ny> X-Powered-By: PHP/5.2.17
<dz0ny> Set-Cookie: e9ac3b48846b6ca74a7d578592cc5003=cjdra41clkgfjt2i44unh0ngp7; path=/
<dz0ny> kje pa zakaj pa ti  ki imaš pregled nad kodo veš
<kubanc> dz0ny: ja za ostale vam da so GA cookies, samo tale s tem dolgim stringom mi ni jasen. Pa kako veš da je session cookie?
<dz0ny> ker ima trajanje omejeno do konca seje :)
<dz0ny> Expires: Mon, 1 Jan 2001 00:00:00 GMT
<dz0ny> torej poteče v preteklosti
<kubanc> kje vidiš expired, ker meni kaže da cookie nima datuma poteka..
<dz0ny> narobe ti kaže :P http://db.tt/7dJ7NSeh
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-31 10:15:16.png
<kubanc> dz0ny: kot zgleda različni brskalniki kažejo različni datum poteka..
<dz0ny> kubanc: ne
<dz0ny> poglej z curl -I "http://aico-nm.si/"
<dz0ny> isto kot chrome
<dz0ny> ff http://db.tt/1sMm1DZF
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-05-31 10:17:08.png
<dz0ny> ne vem od kje tebi da drugače kaže, če pa striktno zahteva datum poteka v preteklosti
<kubanc> dz0ny: v firefoxu pokaze datum poteka, v operi ne
<dz0ny> ja nas tehnično zanima
<dz0ny> in expire set by http headers v preteklosti pomeni  session cookie
<dz0ny> ali pa če bi pisal v sessionStorage
<dz0ny> kubanc: tist cookie se verjetno uporablja za funnel?
<dz0ny> potek obiska strani ^^
<dz0ny> poleg tega ip-rs še ni slišal za DNT
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<kubanc> dz0ny: kaj pa ce je ta cookie povezan z joomlo
<dz0ny> odvisno kake module imaš
<dz0ny> joomal je stupid ker vsakemu uproabniku določi cookie, peorav ga ne potrebuje
<dz0ny> ene par hackov obstaja ki ti izključijo ta cookie
<dz0ny> sam potem ti skoraj nič ne dela :P
<CrazyLemon> naslednji teden bo potrebno zrihtat ubuntu.si! :)
<CrazyLemon> sam fyi dz0ny :p
<sasa84> dz0ny nima cajta CrazyLemon :P
<sasa84> a ti ne znaš? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :(
<sasa84> :(
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<CrazyLemon> ampak!
<CrazyLemon> visa electron me čaka v banki! kar pomeni da bom končno zapravu dnar v play storeu! :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: plan nared
<dz0ny> keri cookiji so, kolk časa se hranijo, za kaj se uproabijo
<dz0ny> jaz ti dam kodo :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp...tole bom tud jst naročila
<sasa84> a to pride čist kt kartica, d jo maš lohk tud za šoping, če greš kam v tujino?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> js sm vzel predplačilno
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-6Dww8QFSBw
<Pepelka> Louis CK Stand Up 1987 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A young Louis CK in Boston«
<LorD_DDooM> Ohoho, CrazyLemon kr stotko odpeljal, takole za Å¡alo
<CrazyLemon> torej naložim gor denar..in ga imam toliko na voljo pa nič več
<sasa84> kuuuuul
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM as vidu?!! :p
<CrazyLemon> p.s. prehitel sem tvoj personal best na 100km :p
<LorD_DDooM> Max speed: 216.7 km/h, something is afoot here
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ja..sam max. speed je off.. drugo je tko kot je bilo tudi na Å¡tevcu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, sam da moja stotka ima 2000m višinca, tvoja pa 700 :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM potato potato :p
<LorD_DDooM> Pa moja stotka se Å¡e pri sasi ustavi :P
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..cilj mi je 100km v 4ih urah..torej še 6min zbijem.. pa sm tam kjer želim bit :)
<LorD_DDooM> Lepa drugače
<LorD_DDooM> A to ste imeli grupiča?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM naah..js pa bratranc :)
<CrazyLemon> za druge je bilo premrzlo
<LorD_DDooM> Summerboysi
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sploh ne vem če sem šel letos v poletni opremi kolesarit...skoz imam tole zimsko kramo gor :)
<sasa84> to lohk potrdim, da se LorD_DDooM Å¡e pr men ustav pa endomondo kr laufa :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny basically.. GA (4x _utmX) .. PHPSESSID.. pa potem ob prijavi Å¡e ubuntu_forum kuki .. to je za forum
<LorD_DDooM> Ja sasa84 , pa kalorije se kr nabirajo!!
<dz0ny> hm kje se phpsessid uporablja ?
<sasa84> včasih kšn gps signal zgubi, k pride v kšne "temine"-... :P
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, k si pa pr men se ti pa kalorije res ne nabirajo ^^
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js vedno kolesarim v poletni :) sam dodam občasno še rokavičnike pa nogavičnike
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny forum
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma zmer tiste kratke hlačke pa bundo :>
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: Endomondo jih beleži, to hočem rečt :P
<sasa84> ker misl, da stojiš a ne :P
<sasa84> v resnic pa ležiš!
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> to se prav... lordi pr men počiva in pol še nabija CrazyLemon na 100km al kaj? :\
<sasa84> ah CrazyLemon SillyLemon
<sasa84> nabije*
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je zato k ma lep dres in vozi hitreje
<CrazyLemon> ko bom velik bom tudi js mel lep dres in bom vozu čist tko hitro kot on
<sasa84> mhm, lordi ma ubuntu dres!
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon ... ti privoščim!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če mi privoščiš mi lahk potem kr nakažeš 90€ za ubuntu.si dres :p
<sasa84> pf...zakaj že? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kako zakaj že.. ker mi privoščiš.. ane
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ti se še pr men nis oglasu, ne vem če dejansko obstajaš... to bi me zihr rad ogoljufal :\
<CrazyLemon> lej..ti meni nakažeš
<CrazyLemon> sej ti bom vrnu.. x2
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> prevara na internetu se imenuje CrazyLemon :\
<sasa84> in jst sploh dvomm, d ti kolesarš :P
<sasa84> ni poznat.. lordiju se res pozna
<sasa84> da ti vidiš kakšna stegna..uuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej ne..v bistvu sam kruzam okol ker mi je dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> če bi ti kej kolesaru, ne bi bil tak k pajk :P
<sasa84> to ne pomen, d maš 8 nog... :P
<sasa84> zdej pa dost...se bo andrejM kregu, da sam o kolesarstvu kle razpravljamo :P
<CrazyLemon> pa jo mam!
<CrazyLemon> (viso electron)
<anny> čestitam
 * CrazyLemon bows
<CrazyLemon> hvala hvala
<anny> zej pa v Å¡oping!
<CrazyLemon> sej sem že na play.google.com! :P
<anny> :)
<anny> moški in igračke
<dz0ny> girls and shoes
<dz0ny> btw CrazyLemon ker app pa je tako dober?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny endomondo pro ter weatherpro
<anny> guys....eno vprašanje
<anny> port za MySql naj bi bil zaseden, to je 3306
<anny> je možno, da ga uporablja kakšen drug program?
<sasa84> bravo CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> anny preveri :9
<CrazyLemon> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1174/mysqld
<anny> imam nmap
<CrazyLemon> anny če si povezana na strežnik kjer mysql laufa ter je linux
<CrazyLemon> sudo netstat -tupan | grep mysql
<anny> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1333/mysqld
<CrazyLemon> no..sej posluša na pravih vratih
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ti laufajo dva ?
<anny> tudi možno
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..mogoče želiš uporabit drugega pa ta ne more laufat ker en že laufa na teh vratih
<anny> ja, že od prej je na kompu mysql
<kubanc> dz0ny: a si tukaj?
<anny> CrazyLemon, zdaj pa mislim, da bo
<sterna> tupan :)
<sterna> CrazyLemon: vidm da ma vsak svoj mnemonic :)
<sterna> kko si flage za netstat zapomnt
<CrazyLemon> sterna sej drugač si ne bi  zapomnu :D
<anny> krejzi, uspelo!
<sterna> je pa dost nenavadno da ti hkrati dva mysqla teceta
<anny> eden je od prej
<sterna> ja, sej, tistega od prej uporabis
<anny> sem raje zbrisala
<BigWhale> NUKE IT!
<BigWhale> ... from orbit ...
<sterna> a z loicom
<sterna> vreme so mi unicl
<sterna> aha no jutr bo 15-20 stopinj
<sterna> lih prov za u hribe
<BigWhale> a ti orgonski top posodm?
<BigWhale> pa si nahaarpas?
<sasa84> oooo bigica
<BigWhale> ooo sasika :P
<sasa84> a se greva igrat?
<BigWhale> ne, k si bla pridna :P
<sasa84> breza: let's play!
<breza> Do you watch TV?
<sterna> BigWhale: ma ne rabm tok
<sterna> BigWhale: a mas ksno orgonsko brzostrelko
<sterna> da mam sabo na kolesu
<BigWhale> hmmm an AK47 predelan
<sterna> a na orgonski ammo
<anny> danes je 13!
<sasa84> 31 :P
<BigWhale> sterna, ja na kapsule
<sasa84> lol
<BigWhale> anny, 13?
<anny> na severnem tečaju je pa res 29
<anny> ja
<BigWhale> kwa 13?
<sasa84> stopinj :P
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.6°C @31.05.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 12.26°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:15, Sončni zahod: 20:44:44
<sterna> notranci majo se bl mrzlo
<sterna> tle u lublan je prov prijetno
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<breza> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756m): 8.4°C @31.05.2013 13:00 CEST.
<anny> BW  f*cking 13!
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Hrib-Loski Potok: 13.26°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:56, Sončni zahod: 20:43:13
<anny> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/vreme_avt.html
<Pepelka> Podatki samodejnih postaj
<sasa84> dz0ny, pr vas je bl toplo k kle :\
<sterna> anny: pa sej to je kul
<anny> prijetno...ravno včeraj sem vlekla zimske škornje ven!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 14.6°C @31.05.2013 13:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 13.41°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:36, Sončni zahod: 20:46:07
<CrazyLemon> nč..bo treba kr dolgo majico obleč
<sterna> ne vem no men je prov fino tkole
<anny> bi kdo pobral BigWhal-a s tal... ker ga bomo Å¡e rabili?
<dz0ny> sasa84: em 8 stopin je
<dz0ny> its aprilish
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo julija/avgusta mayish :)
<sterna> BigWhale is never down
<sterna> VelikaKita ves cas stoji.
<anny> zdaj mislim, da je
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9052_10201068705297893_1050425963_n.jpg
<anny> težke novice podrejo še tako močnega fanta
<sterna> sej je mortadelo jedu, stoji ko turn
<BigWhale> anny, upam da me res ne boste rabili
<BigWhale> ker me boste lepega dne porabili
<anny> o super, živ je!
<sterna> dokler te ne bodo zlorabili ni panike.
<anny> mi te nucamo ko koščkih
<BigWhale> tko k je sterna reku
<BigWhale> I'm never down
<BigWhale> po kosckih?
<BigWhale> fasiranga, a?
<anny> da dlje časa trajaš...kot sladoled
<sterna> hm to sm mel pa dons zanimivo izkusnjo
<BigWhale> sladoled se prej stopi ce je v kosckih...
<sterna> z zlico sm poskusal odrezat cetrt bance
<sterna> pa jo zapicm not
<BigWhale> preprosta fizika
<sterna> pa potegnem vn
<BigWhale> in izmenjeva toplote pa to
<sterna> in v banci ni blo nc vec.
<BigWhale> unpossible!
<sterna> edini minus take lucke je
<anny> česa ni bilo več?
<sterna> nicesar!
<sterna> kilsko lucko sm mel na zlici
<anny> sladoleda?
<sterna> ampak ker je zlica kovinska
<sterna> ja
<sterna> sladoleda
<BigWhale> sterna, mau je nerodn celo v usta dat :D
<sterna> ker je zlica kovinska je jako neudobna
<sterna> bi mogu z leseno zlico to nardit
<BigWhale> ej
<BigWhale> ves kwa si nared
<anny> plastično bi zlomil
<BigWhale> eno un balance grip od kolesa
<anny> kuhalnica bi bila pa kr v redu
<sterna> bom drugic kuhovnco
<sterna> ja
<BigWhale> pa zavaris gor eno staro jekleno anteno
<sterna> BigWhale: to bi slo ja
<BigWhale> prfect!
<BigWhale> sterna, ej, kolk casa ze tvoja jaha?
<sterna> hm hm
<sterna> pomoje zdej ze kr ksne 20 let
<BigWhale> a tolk je ze stara?!?!
<anny> ?
<BigWhale> ;>
<sterna> je bla se preteen ko je zacela
<BigWhale> aha
<anny> joj joj, lihkar bo za v penzijo
<BigWhale> anny, sej jest tud
<anny> nauš
<sterna> ma ni za v penzijo
<sterna> prov mladostna zgleda
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/3/EZjN56kOzwOZfPuDOsJvkOqwvQA.jpg
<BigWhale> to tud jest
<BigWhale> sam nimam tolk dobre majce
<anny> jaz tudi ne :/
<BigWhale> se dobr, da nima klobuka
<BigWhale> k bi te banal
<dz0ny> .sporoči Kubanc na pv piš
<BigWhale> :D
<sterna> http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/9Kv2jsarSKcdVvpLo-gbtiPcTqw.jpg
<sterna> evo to sm isku
<BigWhale> aja skace ..
<BigWhale> awsm!
<BigWhale> to bom tud jest
<BigWhale> k bom velik
<anny> kakšni bicepsi
<BigWhale> a od konja?
<anny> od bejbe
<BigWhale> nehte me motit... hotu sem Kerbal Space Program spilat
<anny> če ma kdo zveze pri ŠefuTamGor, naj ga prosi, če lahko malo zakuri
<BigWhale> zdej ste me pa cist zmedl
<anny> posipamo se s pepelom, točna navodila bo dala saša
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> pa sej ni mrzlo
<BigWhale> mislim, men centralna dela
<BigWhale> pa je cist znosno
<BigWhale> heeh
<sterna> anny: se ksn tedn
<sterna> predn bo spet nad 20
<anny> jaja
<sterna> http://imgur.com/e6DNDkq
<Pepelka> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<anny> CrazyLemon, si bil to ti?
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/oborozen-rop-poste-v-kopru-clanek-195317
<Pepelka> V Kopru oropali pošto, na Jesenicah banko - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »S pištolo v roki oropal koprsko pošto.«
<CrazyLemon> anny žal ne..sm pa zato čakal 25min v gužvi zaradi prekletih policajev
<anny> :(
<anny> še hitro si prišel skozi
<CrazyLemon> anny ampak to je bilo cca. 3 ure po ropu :D
<anny> :o
<anny> dobr, kozarec je vseeno pol poln
<anny> si predstavljaš, da bi bil takrat na pošti?
<sterna> heroj bi bil
<zdobersek> 'DEJ DNAR!'
<CrazyLemon> anny si!
<sterna> k bi roparja ustavu
<anny> po bitki so vsi generali
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UHOgkDbVqc
<CrazyLemon> sterna exactly..sam ga ne bi ustavu.. ampak bi ga sam z avtom mal ruknu :P
<Pepelka> Woody Allen - Take the money and run - Bank robbery - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Woodly Allen's character attempts to rob a bank in the movie Take the Money and Run.«
<anny> največji smeh bi bil, če bi oropal roparja
<CrazyLemon> to ne bi bil smeh..ampak genij
<CrazyLemon> ker bi policaji lovili njega.. ne mene :D
<anny> imel bi mogoče uro, dokler ne bi lovili tebe
<anny> koliko globoko v istro bi prišel?
<CrazyLemon> anny hm.. dovolj globoko da ne bi bil v EU :)
<anny> jp...zanimivo je, da je večina ropov v bližini meje
<sterna> kaj je oropal?
<sterna> posto?
<sterna> a je znamke vzel? :)
<anny> jaz bi!
<anny> znamke se ne obarvajo
<sterna> pa ksne so prov lepe!
<sterna> ce ne druzga si loh oblepis stanovanje z njimi
<sterna> skoda k so vse enake na eni poli
<sterna> pa zdej so itak neke samolepilne
<sterna> where's the fun in that
<anny> tko ja...zaflikaš špranje v strehi in na oknih
<anny> lizanje je...nehigiensko
<sterna> ja sej
<sterna> zato pa radi lizemo.
<sterna> otroc parkirne ure, odrasli pa...
<sterna> druge reci.
<anny> dokler ne en za drugim je vse v redu
<zdobersek> https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/PYTHON-532
<lynxlynxlynx> plebbery :)
<anny> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bi reku "dej mi denarja" :P
<sterna> DISCOVER ORIGINAL AUTHOR SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED NEAR COMPUTER
<sterna> sasa84: negative.
<sterna> ce je prav primorc bi reku
<sterna> "dej solde"
<sasa84> dej mi soude
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> haha, ja ;)
<sterna> ce bi pa un reku "nimam" bi pa reku
<sterna> "ou smeti dej"
<sterna> pa bi su
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Re: Vrnitev iz suspenda 3.8.0-22 ne deluje (HP ProBook 5320m)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40271/#p40271
<BigWhale> Tko vam povem
<BigWhale> ah nic .
<slax0r> lepo si tole povedu... :P
<sterna> pa kugaj s tem dzam
<sterna> kr ne more se zjasnt
<sasa84> *zeh*
<slax0r> *yawn*
<sterna> *gäspa*
<slax0r> *gähne*
<Sky[x]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1834
<Pepelka> Comment #1834 : Bug #1 (liberation) : Bugs : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ip-rs.si/varstvo-osebnih-podatkov/informacijske-tehnologije-in-osebni-podatki/piskotki-odgovori-na-pogosta-vprasanja
<Pepelka> IP-RS: Piškotki - odgovori na pogosta vprašanja
<Pepelka> »Informacijski pooblaščenec je samostojen in obenem tudi neodvisen državni organ.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, si že kej kupu al se sam hvalš, d maš viso electron??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej sm napisal kaj sm kupu..preden si ti napisala 'bravo' :)
<sasa84> endomodo pro? :P
<CrazyLemon> in
<sasa84> pa weather?
<CrazyLemon> pro
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> vaaaaaav
<sasa84> Å¡e kej? :P
<sasa84> android premium?
<sasa84> androirc*
<CrazyLemon> nobene več ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> naah.. itak ga nisem uporabljal
<sasa84> pf
<CrazyLemon> igo primo bi kupu..če bi le ta uradno obstajal
<sasa84> itak, k si mel tak telefon, k ga je mel noe :P
<sasa84> sej kul CrazyLemon ...sej kul
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e vedno ga imam
<CrazyLemon> kupiš?
<CrazyLemon> 35€ pa je tvoj
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84> tist htshit?
<sasa84> pf
<CrazyLemon> ti itak ne veš kaj je dobro...zato pa si vzela sonya :p
<sasa84> 35€ raj pršparam pa kupm kavico za zdobersek
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...če si kupu znucan 5 let star fon... nis đek ok? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ti misliš
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> mislim!
<sasa84> cogito, ergo sum!
<sasa84> ok, s kolegom renejem se poslovim...grem nazaj študirat še za kšno urco :P
<sasa84> mogoče si kdaj že slišu za študij CrazyLemon ... :P
<sasa84> a si naredu letnik al ne?!
<sasa84> orkalapipa!
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi :D
 * CrazyLemon off 2 lj
<sasa84> uuuuu
<sasa84> lohk se ustavš pa d vidm fon... k drgač so taki sam še na bolšjaku
<sasa84> :P
<anny> ojej
<anny> tak fon imam tudi jaz
<sterna> js pa neki sanjam o s4
<sasa84> jst lohk sam sanjam :P
<anny> jst pa čakam, da stara nokia izdihne...pa kar noče in noče
<sterna> to bos pa dolg cakala
<sterna> js svoje tri 5+ let stare nokije se kr posojam okol ko komu crkne
<sterna> pa kr delajo
<anny> ja, res je
<anny> ta čas lahko pa malo spremlja, kaj je na trgu
<anny> sterna, lučke za kolo so pripotovale z DX
<sterna> nobl
<sterna> a une rdeca+bela
<anny> med potjo so paket nemarno vrgli, tako da se je ena rdeča vžgala in je utripala
<sterna> aha ni panike
<sterna> sej zlo dolg zdrzi ce utripa
<anny> ker me ni bilo doma, je nek osebek iz bližine mislil, da je bomba
<sterna> men okol 2 mesca
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> a je poklicu bomb squad
<anny> haha
<sterna> no ce bos rabla baterije sm jih kupu 100
<sterna> za $28
<anny> klical pod nujno...rekla sem, da naj kar odpre, da ga ne bo strah :)
<sterna> aha se dobr
<sterna> sm se bal da so ti jih detoniral
<anny> sterna, imam baterije za ponovno polnjenje
<sterna> une ploscate?
<anny> jp
<sterna> zanimiv to pa sploh vidu se nism
<anny> ne vem, če pri nas prodajajo
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/gukaward.png
<Sky[x]> sterna: sam S4 nima stoc androida ane ?
<BigWhale> Lalalalala
<BigWhale> Vse je naprodaj!
<BigWhale> Se posebi ljudje. :>
<sterna> Sky[x]: en ma
<sterna> Sky[x]: mislm, obstaja stock android s4 afaik
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> ker mene je tud s4 zamikala sam ce ni stock androida pol ne mislm
<Sky[x]> jst sem nexusa solku ravno prejsn tedn
<Sky[x]> mam razbitga
<sterna> Sky[x]: isto htc one
<Sky[x]> in se mi ne splaca menjat displaya za 100eur
<sterna> mas vanilla android gor
<sterna> ce kups tacga
<BigWhale> sterna, Munar injection delam!
<sterna> munar?
<sterna> injection?
<Sky[x]> htc ona je tud bomba zdj
<BigWhale> mhm!
<sterna> BigWhale: kuga je injection
<sterna> orbital?
<BigWhale> trans munar burn
<BigWhale> ... sorry :>
<BigWhale> Zej mam slovensko zastavo!
<BigWhale> bom dau na jutjube
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Surface Pro Owner? Here’s How to Install Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4H5GNG24S2E/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-surface-pro
<sterna> kuga je trans munar burn mi ni cist jasn
<sterna> a to pomen grav accel okol lune?
<sterna> drugac sm js ze polimu zastavce po munu pa minimusu zdej
<sterna> naprej pa se nism su
<sterna> sm pa meu rescue mission in resu lander+cmd module iz minimus parallel orbite
<sterna> sm se naucu prlimat na orbito pa ga ujet
<sterna> ubistvu je ful easy k reces js bi targetal tegale pa ti kaze rel speed pa pol sam nacilas en rendezvous trajectory
<sterna> pa pospesujes/bremzas da skp prideta na par km
<BigWhale> trans munar burn je to k se protu munu usmeris
<BigWhale> trans munar injection
<sterna> pol k si cist bliz izenacs velocity
<sterna> in pol odrcsjas do njega uizi
<BigWhale> MechJeb 2.0 je kr dobr
<BigWhale> za take zadeve
<BigWhale> za na grobo
<sterna> aja ne js mam vanilla
<sterna> ze tko sm jezn nase da nism na demotu ostou
<sterna> k vrzem eno uro na dan v smeti s tem :)
<BigWhale> zamudil sem orbital insertion burn
<sterna> nc hudga
<sterna> to mi je ful vsec pr tem gejmu
<BigWhale> sem meu sreco
<sterna> k zamudis take stvari k gledas v drug window
<sterna> k bi astronavti tarok spilal
<BigWhale> da nisem prletu do mun escape
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> :>
<sterna> pa mel na silent un radio comms
<sterna> po pa "oh shit we're t+30 minutes on the retro burn!"
<sterna> "you're just saying that because you're losing!"
<BigWhale> ugh
<BigWhale> a so kaki visoki hribi na munu?
<BigWhale> k mam periapsis 15km
<BigWhale> pa brez trusterjev sem
<BigWhale> :D
<sterna> na munarju so
<sterna> na munu so max ene 750m ce je orbita paralelna z mun orbito
<sterna> js playam safe pr 1500m pa nism se nc zadel afaik
<dz0ny> ma kdo 5 min časa http://jsfiddle.net/Ja3MR/1/ [chrome prepozna samo pdf, moral bi tudi odt]
<Pepelka> Edit this Fiddle - jsFiddle
<BigWhale> mam se eno tretjino fuel-a
<BigWhale> emm dve tretjini
<BigWhale> na 15km sem
<BigWhale> zdej bom pa decouplal satelit od engina bom pa ven iz orbite poletel
<BigWhale> :)))
<sterna> a mas ful tezk engine al kva
<sterna> pa un explosive stage separator
<sterna> pa ful lahk satelit?
<sterna> ne ga retro decouplat
<BigWhale> ja
<sterna> k ti bo dol padu :)
<BigWhale> sem se prograde obrnil
<BigWhale> za 2km sem dvignil AP
<BigWhale> :))
<sterna> vn ga nau odnesl, a apo ga prograde decouplej
<sterna> tm k mas najnizji speed
<sterna> bo sam mal bl okrogla orbita
<BigWhale> Sem naredil tri misije za Slovenia in Space
<BigWhale> zej mam satelit okol zemlje
<BigWhale> first manned orbital flight
<BigWhale> pa satelit okol Muna
<BigWhale> en EVA mission bi moral narest
<BigWhale> sam k nimam tetherja
<BigWhale> pa mi bo Jebidiaha odnesl
<sterna> sej ma jetpack
<sterna> r prtisnes
<BigWhale> ja vem
<BigWhale> nazadnje k mi je jakob reku: "atiii en mi je ven padu! zdej pa ne morem nazaj not"
<BigWhale> sem po pol ure skor boardal z 2% fuel-a
<BigWhale> in tamau je ze bil cist tko: 'eh sej vseen ati, sej ga ne rabva'
<sterna> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> http://dissenter.firedoglake.com/2013/05/29/imprisoned-cia-torture-whistleblower-john-kiriakou-pens-letter-from-loretto/
<Pepelka> Imprisoned CIA Torture Whistleblower John Kiriakou Pens “Letter from Loretto” | The Dissenter
<Pepelka> »Former CIA agent John Kiriakou, who blew the whistle on the US government’s use of torture under the Bush administration, is currently serving a 30«
<lynxlynxlynx> kot da bi bral kak scenarij
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: povožena particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40272/#p40272
<lynxlynxlynx> shitty driver?
<zdobersek> foggy conditions
<sasa84> bigi
<BigWhale> o
<yang> sasa84: dz0ny sta ze sprobala recept ?
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11.9°C @31.05.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 10.36°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:14:32, Sončni zahod: 20:44:56
<yang> .vreme piran
<breza> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 15.7°C @31.05.2013 20:00 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Pirano: 13.03°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:20:18, Sončni zahod: 20:46:41
<sasa84> yang, jst Å¡e nism
<sasa84> čakam, da me dz0ny povab :$
<yang> pametno :)
<sterna> zjutri bo mal soncka zgleda
<yang> upam, kle je cisto zimsko v lj
<sterna> ja sej bo zimsko
<sterna> sam ne bo mokro
<yang> tacga junija ne pomnim
<sterna> jah
<sterna> ce bi bil 2000 let star bi ga zihr.
<CrazyLemon> ni tako zimsko
<CrazyLemon> temperature so podobne kot na obali
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e enga sm vidu v kratkih danes v lj
<yang> ja bedakov je precej
<yang> tut jaz sem vidu enga skoz okno
<yang> nekaj se je jezil na parkirni avtomat
<yang> ne vem kaj sta imela, za en dialog :)
<zdobersek> .vreme Capodistria
<breza> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (3.837m): 15.1°C @31.05.2013 20:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Koper: 12.64°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:19:36, Sončni zahod: 20:46:07
<yang> zoprno k v stanovnajih nc ne kurijo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151635952569399
<Pepelka> Pr' Humml. | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih 5s je epic
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> terminal via opus http://air.radioterminal.si:8000/live2
<dz0ny> yang: nič nisem dobil
<dz0ny> aka maila
<CrazyLemon> blah..tudi jabolko.org mi nabija cpu.. kaj za vraga pa počne folk
<yang> dz0ny: hm
<dz0ny> maš kak addon, kaj čudnega vključeno pod about:flags
<dz0ny> chrome predvidevam CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..sej vem zakaj mi nabija cpu
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj folk da na stran
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not APU-optimized
<zdobersek> apu*
<CrazyLemon> da ssl enforcer potem nabija cpu
<zdobersek> apu*
<CrazyLemon> bom probal Å¡e https everywhere
<CrazyLemon> https everywhere it is :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny save me!
<CrazyLemon> zgleda fun :)
<dz0ny> a?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !g imdb save me
<Pepelka> Save Me (TV Series 2013– ) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2245117/
<dz0ny> .tv save me
<breza> Save Me - undefined After a near-death experience (choking on a hero sandwich), Beth is revived only to realize she now has a direct line to God.  Of course, her husband Tom is skeptical and dismissive - and his mistress is all but hostile that her lover's wife is now a prophet!
<dz0ny> .yt save me tv
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drZkAnslSDM
<dz0ny> .yt save me tv series
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W_0E1QRx84
<dz0ny> meeh hanibal ftw
<CrazyLemon> hanibal ni comedy
<dz0ny> its horror
<zdobersek> 5.1/10
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: move on
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prečekiraj nekaj epizod pa potem govori..a je prou?!?
<sasa84> hannibal je horror :(
<zdobersek> so ze drugi namesto mene
<zdobersek> 5.1/10
<zdobersek> boo
<sasa84> hud horror :\
<dz0ny> rookie blue ali pa longmire so tud kul
<CrazyLemon> meh..kr neki
<CrazyLemon> če ni komedija sploh ne omenjat :)
<dz0ny> komedije so sam dve tbbt pa Louis CK
<dz0ny> faf6 je TS
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<dz0ny> fast and furious
<dz0ny> sam ti imaš pokvarjene misli
<CrazyLemon> ti govoriš v kodah
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bova jutr zrihtala piškote :)
<zdobersek> tko sem js za plugin govoril :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul
<dz0ny> http://www.cookiezakon.si/lookup/440a69eb-b2b4-44ac-a0dc-97efadf125b6/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvoj page? :D
<dz0ny> http://www.cookiezakon.si/lookup/1abb4a01-e077-4ce7-aff0-3631e08e35dd/
<dz0ny> ne jaz delam Å¡e za ostalih 5 metod
<dz0ny> ki so v zakonu :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za forum bo malo več dela
<dz0ny> youtube, wfvt_3034663006
<dz0ny> sem prebral wtf ?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ni potrebno sam zdownloadat tist .js in ga zrihtat da se najprej on zalaufa.. and thats it?
<dz0ny> slo zahteva da še napiše za vsak cooki posebej zakaj se uproablja, pa kolk časa se shrani
<dz0ny> nč spat
<CrazyLemon> da faq? za vsak božji cookie?
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..
<dz0ny> nisem več sposoben pisat
<CrazyLemon> nč ln :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj naredim da mi android ne bo syncal mail kontakte iz gmaila pod kontakte
<dz0ny> onemogoci kontakt sync za tist racun
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/dKscOz0.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak pol se mi ne syncajo kontakti :D
<CrazyLemon> https://dx.com/p/sync-charging-cable-for-samsung-galaxy-s2-i9100-i9000-galaxy-ace-s5830-s5570-black-2-piece-pack-106137
<Pepelka> Sync/Charging Cable for Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100/i9000/Galaxy Ace S5830/S5570 - Black (2 Piece Pack) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Pepelka> »I like this from DX. Find the cool gadgets at a incredibly low price with worldwide free shipping here.«
<CrazyLemon> fck yea..2 kabla za 2 eura :D
<CrazyLemon> kle je pa en 15€
<lynxlynxlynx> a Å¡e komu http://www.couchsurfing.org ne dela?
<gregors> lynxlynxlynx, meni ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-01
<sasa84> hejhou miškice
<yang> ola saska
<sasa84> oj yang :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga na paypalu ne morem vtipkat kode ki mi jo je paypal "zaračunal" ?
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> paypl skrbi da ne zapravlas prevec :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sumljiva oseba
<dz0ny> te morjo poklicat na telefon al neki :P
<yang> ce imas ebay,paypal kodo je vezana na upor. ime
<CrazyLemon> govorim o kodi ki ti jo paypal pošlje tako da ti  zaračuna na yet-to-be povezano kartico
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kva se kej dela?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/znova-posnifal-heroin-in-sel-na-odvajanje.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Znova 'posnifal' heroin in sam odšel na odvajanje
<Pepelka> »Oskarjevec Philip Seymour Hoffman se je sam prijavil na odvajanje, potem ko je po 23 letih spet posegel po "beli skušnjavi". Vse skupaj je uspešno rešil in trenutno snema nov film v Evropi.«
<CrazyLemon> bogi fdvjevci.. ne razlikujejo kokaina in heroina
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si probal?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a moram probat neki da vem da je razlika? :>
<dz0ny> kako boš pa vedel drugače?
<dz0ny> če ti dam 1g zmletega spirina 1g heroina tud n boš ločil kaj je kaj?
<dz0ny> aspirina*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am..si vidu kdaj heroin? :)
<dz0ny> ne, si ga ti ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sem
<dz0ny> se aspirin enkrat na leto vidim
<CrazyLemon> no fyi.. heroin ni bele barve :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: em http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Heroin_Stamp.jpg
<Pepelka> File:Heroin Stamp.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> heroin je kakšrne barve hočeš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..ne ravno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.konoplja.org/klasifikacija_drog/Narkotiki/Heroin.htm
<Pepelka> Heroin - Narkotiki - Konoplja.org
<Pepelka> »Novice Konoplja.org. Informativna stran o rastlini konoplji.«
<CrazyLemon>  Je prašek oker barve, ki z manjšanjem čistosti (povečevanjem odstotka različnih primesi - pecilni prašek, mlečni sladkor,itd. ) postaja vedno bolj bel.
<sasa84_> kokain je bel
<sasa84_> pa kokain se (večinoma) snifa
<CrazyLemon> lej jo narkomanko! kako vse ve!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84_> med kokainom pa heroinom je tud razlika...pač po kokainu maš kao več energije pa to
<sasa84_> zato je ta droga ful prsotna pr tistih, k hočjo kao "več narest" :)
<dz0ny> hecna so tud imena hočeš janšo al pahorja :P
<sasa84_> :D
<dz0ny> sasa84_: z modafinilom se ne more nič primerjat
<dz0ny> je kot kapučino vs 5x redbull
<sasa84_> http://www.konoplja.org/klasifikacija_drog/Halucinogeni/Naravni+Muskatni+orescek.htm
<Pepelka> Klasifikacija drog-Halucinogeni-Konoplja.org
<Pepelka> »---«
<sasa84_> muškatni orešček!
<sasa84_> naslednjič ga dam v štrudl pol kile! :D
<dz0ny> http://nymag.com/news/intelligencer/modafinil-2013-4/
<Pepelka> Modafinil Is Wall Street’s New Drug of Choice -- New York Magazine
<Pepelka> »Modafinil’s moment.«
<sasa84_> dz0ny, ma 1x sm gledala kao una droga...krokodil. swašta!
<dz0ny> mhm tist je bad ja, pri živemu telesu razpadeš
<sasa84_> :\
<dz0ny> pa kr sam ga lahko kuhaš z nekih tablet pa hidro klorida (za barvanej las)
<sasa84_> neke tablete prot glavobolu, k jih lohk kupuješ na tone pa neko čistolo al kwa
<sasa84_> grozljivo...res more bit grozljivo, d žviš sam zto, d tist kuhaš pa si vbrizgavaš
<sasa84_> sej so bogi ljudje :(
<dz0ny> sasa84_: a kadiš cigarete?
<dz0ny> nč grem vrtnarit, zgleda da mamo sonce :)
<CrazyLemon> uporablja kdo kle moj gen-i web app ?
<BigWhale> way?
<BigWhale> wat
<sterna> what does it do?
<CrazyLemon> trenutno čisto nič
<CrazyLemon> zato pa prašam :)
<sterna> verjetno bi ti povedal ce bi nas motilo :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> i love my time - http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/
<Pepelka> The Pomodoro Technique®
<Pepelka> The Pomodoro Technique®
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kej preiskusal tole ?
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/media/k2/items/cache/da9a8cddd3279727df22914d9bc8b003_XL.jpg
<CrazyLemon> oh snap..htc hero ne bo dobu 4.3
<CrazyLemon> :/
<zdobersek> htc one bo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sta ze zrihtala cookieje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why do you care :D
<zdobersek> ja fak, iz vljudnosti recimo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si ze bil na kolesu?
<anny> dan
<zdobersek> dan
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..tumorov
<CrazyLemon> anny ! a si zmagala???
<anny> hahha
<anny> to je bil moj prvi tek
<CrazyLemon> aha..torej drugo mesto???
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<anny> lol
<anny> s profesionalnimi tekačicami se nimam kaj fajtat
<anny> mogoče potem, ko bom 70 in bo konkurenca manjša :)
<CrazyLemon> a je bilo vsaj fun? :)
<anny> jep
<anny> blata do kolen
<anny> pripeljali so torto s helikopterjem in naslikal se je jan plestenjak
<zdobersek> kam ste pa tekl to? :>
<yang> so te kaj bolela usesa?
<CrazyLemon> skoču iz torte vn?
<anny> zdoberek, okrog Rožnika
<anny> torta je bila ploščata, zato bi se janček malo težko skril v njej
<CrazyLemon> nikoli ne podcenjuj jančija!
<yang> hehe
<yang> a to danes k je lunin fedtival ancka
<yang> jst sem bil v blizini in se spraseval, zakaj ni nobenih otroskig pesmi slisat, ce je festival za otroke, to je glasbeni kiks ce mene prasas
<anny> yang, lunin festival je enkra junija
<yang> na momente je odmeval kt heavy metal
<anny> to je dm tek
<yang> al je bil pa jan z bronhitisom
<anny> možno :)
<yang> aja drogeriemarkt tek
<anny> glas ga malo pu'šča na cedilu
<yang> zanimiv, receno mi je blo drugace, hvala za poduk
<anny> iščem se na slikah, a se še ne najdem :)
<yang> no ko se bos nasla lahlo tule objavis
<anny> yang, otroci imajo tudi oskarjev tek ali bolje rečeno sprehod - do 12 leta
<yang> kera si pa bla po uvrstitvi pri teku
<yang> med prvih 50?
<anny> ne vem...tekla sem brez čipa, ker so mi najedali vsaj 14 dni, če se mi je zmešalo ali kaj
<anny> get real...to je bil moj PRVI tek, a mi je vseeno uspelo 10 km
<yang> ok cestitam
<yang> ste tekli cez roznik al spodaj
<anny> okrog rožnika
<yang> fajn
<anny> http://www.tekzazenske.si/files/8dm_tek/Skice/skica_dm_2014_low.jpg
<yang> zdej pa kr naprej tteniraj za lj maraton
<yang> aha sam zenske
<anny> nekaj moških je bilo tudi
<anny> julči in avdič na primer
<anny> na lj maratonu sem na okrepčevalnici
<CrazyLemon> a je bil avdič v babo oblečen?
<anny> mislim da ne
<anny> not sure
<yang> muzka slism da je ponehala
<anny> http://www.radio1.si/strani/Oddaje.aspx?ID=21678#ad-image-0
<Pepelka> Radio 1 - Oddaje
<Pepelka> »Blato ni bilo ovira, Tivoli je pokal po šivih!«
<anny> ja, itak da je
<Tadej> ppl kir je najboljsi remote iz win7 na gnome?
<yang> realvnc?
<Tadej> hvala
<yang> ceprav verjetno mas tut rdc opcijo
<yang> oz obratno je
<yang> rdc ce hoces met winse na remote
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/57489925
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Pouhn kufr mam že te kripe. near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<Tadej> hmm a realvnc ni free zadeva
<Tadej> ?
<dz0ny> Tadej: teamviewer ftw
<dz0ny> sam mal kršiš licenco če si biz
<dz0ny> Tadej: drugače za win maš še tightvnc, realvnc etc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je razlika med FM1 APU pa FM2
<dz0ny> razen imena
<dz0ny> če veš
<dz0ny> se mi ne da googlat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny socket ?
 * sasa84_ ugrizne CrazyLemon 
<dz0ny> mja pini so itak
<CrazyLemon> apu za fm1 naj bi bil fm2 compatible
<CrazyLemon> to je pa to kolikor se spomnem
<dz0ny> aha ok, pol sam markteing fora
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ down !
<sasa84_> :(
<dz0ny> sam da ga nisi spodaj ugriznila :P
<Tadej> jao sem lesen
<Tadej> kako ze pogledam povezave na in z masine
<Tadej> ne spomnem se ukaza :P
<dz0ny> netstat -[tupan]
<dz0ny> .yt tu pa tam
<sasa84_> dz0ny, spodi lohk urgizneš...ni nč za ugriznt
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7QYTwPdpvE
<sasa84_> dz0ny, CrazyLemon je MiniLemon :\
<sterna> a ma mejhne podplate
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj te zanima apu? :)
<anny> aw
<anny> mini so fajn
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-from-cloudy-wet-javor.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/krim-from-javor.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/wet-cloudy-javor-road.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/gorgeous-pance.jpg
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kolega ...
<CrazyLemon> aja dz0ny ..zamešal sem mal zadevo.. tisto za fm2 velja za am2/3 in ne fm2 :)
<CrazyLemon> torej fm1 apu je first gen apu..fm2 second gen.. llano vs trinity
<dz0ny> mal čudno je ker je kr ista cena fm2 vs fm1
<sterna> pa se http://bou.si/pic/doli-ziva-mami.jpg
<dz0ny> manj watov požre
<anny> sterna, danes ass saver ni imel dela?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny katerega pa bi kupu?
<sterna> je mel k je bla skos mokra cesta
<CrazyLemon> al mu je sam pomembno da je apu
<sterna> ampak je blo toplo pa ceste niso ble mastne
<sterna> lepo so ble oprane
<dz0ny> a4 neki je okol grafike
<sterna> tko da se je dal normalno zavijat
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cim ceneje
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> sm pa naredu ta tedn z rog turist luxusom 125km
<sterna> kar ga sprav na zavidljivih
<sterna> Turist luxus 505.3km
<anny> vintage model?
<sterna> ja un pac
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/turist-luxus.jpg
<sterna> k zobarju sm hodu po antibijotik
<sterna> pa tam ne morm pustit normalnga bicikla nkjer
<anny> zakaj ne?
<sterna> ker je prevec rizicno
<sterna> prebliz je metadonkova.
<anny> hja
<anny> če plačuješ zobarja, naj zrihta še kolesarnico
<sterna> sm mu omenu, pa je reku da so zatezeni
<anny> njegov problem
<sterna> majo zaklenjeno dvorisce
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh..a6 je komaj dovolj kar se tiče grafike.. a4 je pa obup :)
<sterna> v tistem bloku
<sterna> pa bi se dal tja spravt
<sterna> ampak ne sme odpirat "tujcem"
<anny> bla bla
<anny> ti si stranka, ne tujec
<sterna> sej pred dvema letoma sem tja not spravljal
<sterna> zdaj je pa zaklenjeno
<sterna> ja sam js nism tecna stranka
<sterna> grem s turistom, pa se ne sekiram
<sasa84_> kdo pa Å¡e hod k zobarju :P
<anny> mi
<sterna> ja js grem kadar je kej narobe
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.mlacom.si/amd-a10-5700-3-4ghz-fm2-box       TDP:65w
<Pepelka> AMD A10-5700 (3.4GHz) FM2 BOX « Procesorji
<Pepelka> »AMD A10-5700 (3.4GHz) FM2 BOX«
<anny> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/vlada-bi-ukinjala-obcine-obcinska-zdruzenja-pol-slovenije-bo-pokonci/310104
<Pepelka> Vlada bi ukinjala občine. Občinska združenja: Pol Slovenije bo pokonci. :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Napovedi ministra Gregorja Viranta, da se bodo v reformnih ukrepih lotili tudi lokalne samouprave oz. težave prevelike občinske razdrobljenosti, so hitro sprožile odzive stroke in občinskih združenj.«
<anny> pol Dežele bo v luftu...na občinskih upravah so zaposleni vglavnem družinski člani in prijatelji od prijateljev
<CrazyLemon> oh bužčki..nič več ne bodo pobirali sejnin in ostalih BS prispevkov
<anny> CrazyLemon...ne gre samo za sejnine, ampak za neko slovensko bizarno podrobnost - veslje do okopavanja lastnega vrtička
<sterna> sej to loh dzabe delajo se naprej
<sasa84_> lol sterna :(
<sasa84_> :))
<anny> sejnine polnijo marsikateri proračun
<anny> družinski
<sterna> ja fino
<sterna> js predlagam da drzava vsakmu k ma otroke k se vsem imena na isto crko zacnejo izplaca jurja na mesec
<sterna> to bo zlo pomagal tem druzinam.
<anny> :)
<anny> na vsak način bo zanimivo gledati, kako bo vlada to izpeljala
<CrazyLemon> na podoben način kot je izpeljala davčne blagajne :)
<sasa84_> k se vsem imena na isto črko začnejo sterna ? :)
<anny> brb
<sterna> sasa84_: ja, random brezvezn kriterij
<sterna> nc, morm na torto
<sterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> yay..nevihta
<yang> sterna metadonkovc je moji prijateljci ukradel zaklenjen bicikl izpred sodisca in to isti tip ki je od naju cel mesc dobival po 100 tolarjev
<yang> prakticno celo leto naju je zical
<yang> tko se nama je verjetno zahvalil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&subpage_0=14
<Pepelka> Blitzortung.org
<Pepelka> »A real-time, community based lightning detection network for the location of electromagnetic discharges in the atmosphere (lightning discharges) based on the time of arrival (TOA) method.«
<sterna> yang: nima smisla obsojat tega, ko si enkrat addict itak ne razmisljas vec racionalno
<anny> v svetu zasvojenosti ni več sorodstvenih, prijateljskih vezi, vrednot, morale ali zakonov, temveč samo naslednnja doza
<sterna> pa ne mu 100 dajat
<sterna> takmu se sendvic kup
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšen dan!
<lynxlynxlynx> ugotovil sem zakaj zjutraj nisem mogel v pisarno - nekdo je vstal od mrtvih in so ostali med dopustom raje zamenjali ključavnico
<CrazyLemon> in noben te ni obvestil? fajn sodelavci :p
<dz0ny> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/31/kathleen-taylor-religious-fundamentalism-mental-illness_n_3365896.html
<Pepelka> Kathleen Taylor, Neuroscientist, Says Religious Fundamentalism Could Be Treated As A Mental Illness
<Pepelka> »An Oxford University researcher and author specializing in neuroscience has suggested that one day religious fundamentalism may be treated as a curable mental illness. Kathleen Taylor, who describes herself as a "science writer affiliated to the Department of Physiology, Anatomy and Genetics," made the suggestion during a presentation on brain research at the Hay Literary Festival in Wales on Wednesday.«
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> ne hildi povedat
<lynxlynxlynx> med dopustom sem prebral tist mail, potem pa pozabil
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ja, tak "long con", ne vem če sem doživel že kej bolj čudnega
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče hoče okrog prinest zavarovalnico
<dz0ny> haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FGXDKrUoVrw
<Pepelka> I dont even know - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I saw a video like this and laughed my ass off so i decided to make one of my own :) hope everyone enjoys! Follow me on - Instagram- ethannudd_59 Twitter- et...«
<yang> sterna: rabil je za avtobus do trzica...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da faq? :D
<yang> sterna: ni ga blo ene 3 leta vidt, no zdaj je pa poniovno an isti lokaciji v centru
<zdobersek> lo and behold, for 'tis the Internet - misused!
<yang> sterna: imas prav, sendvic se jim kupi
<sterna> yang: o, vem ker je ta
<sterna> k rab za avtobus do trzica
<sterna> ful je bogi
<sterna> k sm mu reku ce mu kupm karto kr ni vedu kaj nej
<yang> ma zmislu sm si to
<sterna> pr men je hotu do postojne.
<yang> to je en tip tm pr komuni ga bos videl tak shujsan
<sterna> ja ja vem
<sterna> pa se en drug je k s kantico za bencin hod okol
<sterna> pa prav da mu je zmankal
<yang> ja fore majo pa nastudirane
<sterna> ja sam spomin majo mal zjeban
<sterna> ker ti tut po trikrat v istem dnevu rece
<yang> enkrat me je ena ustna punca tut prasala, pa je bla kr dobra macka, sam ocitno dzankica, pred leti, pol je nisem nikol vec vidu
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> pred bauhausom je ena bluzila
<yang> aja ena zenska je mela tut foro, neki pred nakupovalnimi centri, tut zrihtana, sam suha k pajk, da ce ji posodim kr 20 eur
<yang> tisto sem veckrat videl v btc
<sterna> to ja
<sterna> pomoje je to ta
<sterna> ena blond skravzlana
<yang> ne vem bla je kr dobra, pa znala je prepricat marsikoga
<sterna> mene ni, sm ji pa ponudu prevoz k je rekla da rab za urbano nafilat
<sterna> pa sm jo do fuzin pelu
<yang> hehe
<yang> dej nehi
<sterna> na zalost nimam nc kar bi loh ukradla :)
<yang> aja
<yang> to je pa drugo
<yang> leta nazaj, je prijateljica enga avtostoparja pobrala
<yang> pa jst sem spredaj sedel un pa zadaj
<yang> pa ji je ocala sunil
<yang> pa zdej tut bognedaj stoparja pobrat, ce nimas tistga dodatnega zavarovanja za sopotnika, te iztozi ce mas nesreco
<yang> mislim, da mladi dost gredo na ta prevozi.org
<yang> sploh ne zicajo tok za avtostope random vec
<yang> jaz na dolgem mostu skoraj nikoli jih ne vidim
<yang> morda kaksen mlad popotnik se najde edino
<yang> vcasih jih je bilo polno tam
<sterna> men ni panika pobrat stoparja
<sterna> itak se ne zaletavam
<sterna> vozim skrajno previdno, ker se drugace itak ne da.
<yang> sej se jaz tudi ne, sam ce bi slucajno bilo karkoli ne bi rad placeval 20.000 odskodnine se njemu, ker mu itak uslugo delam
<yang> vidim na prevozi.org da dopisejo, da imajo zavarovanje za sopotnika recimo
<sterna> brez skrbi, ni mu treba placevat odskodnine
<yang> kar mogoce ni tolk napacno tudi ce prijatelje kdaj vozis naokoli
<yang> da imas to dodatno pri zavarovanju
<sterna> na biciklu teh tezav z zavarovanji ni
<yang> ja ce ga na stangi peljes se ti glih tko lahko zvrne dol :)
<sterna> ja ampak ker kolo v obligacijskem zakoniku ni opredeljeno kot nevarna stvar iz tvojega upravljanja kolesa ne izhaja obvezna odgovornost za morebitno skodo, ki bi nastala ob uporabi
<sterna> pri avtomobilih, ki pa so nevarna stvar, pa je.
<sterna> (voznik odgovoren, tudi kadar ni kriv)
<yang> dejansko ce zakrivis nesreco pa mas enga noter, si kriv, kar je logicno, ker si vozil nepazljivo
<sterna> a?
<sterna> tut ce nisi kriv, si odgovoren.
<sterna> ker si vozil.
<sasa84_> dz0ny, a mene smatraš k verskim fundamentalistom? :P
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo za kak email forwarding service.. ne bi rad oglaševal svojega maila na bolhi tko da rabim neki za določen čas da mi posreduje maile na moj mail
<yang> uf kaj je to v cvetlicarni, mesec brezplacnih koncertov ?
<yang> a jst prav vidim
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: shortmail
<CrazyLemon> We're sorry, but something went wrong.     dz0ny short is not working :D
<CrazyLemon> shortmail*
<CrazyLemon> meh..tale shortmail je el crappo
<CrazyLemon> še poslati maila noče
<CrazyLemon> niti ne sprejema mailov
<yang> ali pa jih markira kot spam :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Vrnitev iz suspenda 3.8.0-22 ne deluje (HP ProBook 5320m)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40273/#p40273
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> niti pod spam ni Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> meh..whatever.. obstaja kak delujoč service? :) al bom mogu odpret še en gmail acc
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ping
<dz0ny> grr kok jaz sovražim ftp
<yang> se pomnete tovarisi ? http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2011/09/videospon.aspx
<Pepelka> Videošpon: Oddaja, ki je Sloveniji predstavila internet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Na začetku devetdesetih so mladi in starejši ob torkovih večerih čepeli pred televizorji in v oddaji Videošpon spremljali dogodivščine Jonasa Ž.«
<yang> se spomnim oddaje ko je IRC predstavil :)
<yang> potem so vsi na #slovenia sprasevali kdo je jonas s kerim nockom
<yang> mislim, da je kar precej mladih navdusil za ircanje takrat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pong
<Sky[x]> LP
<dz0ny> .sporoči zdobersek ping me
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/941394_558524270837221_1514236178_n.jpg
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CbRgMqkSvRg#t=18s
<Pepelka> #direngeziparki TOMA'dan Göstericiye Sert Müdahale - İstanbul, Taksim Gezi Parkı Eylemi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »TOMA'dan Göstericiye Sert Müdahale - İstanbul, Taksim Gezi Parkı Eylemi«
<dz0ny> also http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2013/06/01/world/middleeast/01reuters-turkey-protests-syria.html?_r=0 level 99 master troll
<Pepelka> 303 See Other
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: naredi en random@ubuntu.si, če nimaš nobene domene
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mam.. sam ne želim da se te domene indexirajo na bolhi :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj, maš same pomenljive? :P
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> miha ma freenode.si.. on mi bo zrihtal en random username :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, pol maš že rešeno
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu.. če kdo kupi htc hero za 35€ .. mi niti mail ne rabi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> mami ga dej
<dz0ny> fotru
<dz0ny> za sestro pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> a si nor.. niso oni touch friendly :D
<CrazyLemon> sestra ma že androida :)
<anny> ln
<dz0ny> prekrokana noč
<dz0ny> pasniki
<Sky[x]> :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-02
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Does Your Ubuntu PC Look This Cool?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/V9HtQzBcNh4/ubuntu-pc-case-mod
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: povožena particija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40274/#p40274
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.2°C @02.06.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> Zmerne padavine z zelo majhno verjetnostjo toče! @2013-06-02 17:30
<breza> Rakek: 17.02°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:15:10, Sončni zahod: 20:46:27
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19.3°C @02.06.2013 18:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 16.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:13:26, Sončni zahod: 20:46:40
<CrazyLemon> .vreme rit
<CrazyLemon> sun is not shining!
<Sky[x]> ma ka kr neki
<Sky[x]> veter piha
<Sky[x]> najbl
<CrazyLemon> a iz riti? :D
<Sky[x]> o vremenu govorimo :)
<Sky[x]> kva ti zdj sploh pocnes a nisi ze konc z FRIjem ?
<CrazyLemon> a si ti konc z frijem? :>
<Sky[x]> aha :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726844/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<sasa84> ooo đonko ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a tudi wordfence moramo onemogočit?
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e vedno nekaj leeka
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5726976/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma js ne prejmem teh piškotkov
<CrazyLemon> pa na čisto enak link sem šel
<CrazyLemon> owever, if the ‘Share’ button is clicked YouTube will set these two cookies. The VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE cookie attempts to estimate your bandwidth and the use_hitbox cookie increments the ‘views’ counter on the YouTube video. These cookies don’t gather information that identifies a user.
<CrazyLemon> PREF	This cookie is set by the YouTube video service on pages with embedded YouTube video.
<CrazyLemon> YSC	This cookie is set by the YouTube video service on pages with embedded YouTube video.
<CrazyLemon> all youtube
<dz0ny> youtube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/embed/-khddoDGX1g?rel=0
<Pepelka> Xubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) - Quick Overview - YouTube
<dz0ny> tale je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny iframe
<dz0ny> ta nov ff ne dovoli nastavljana c crossdomain
<dz0ny> za ostalo youtube-nocookie pa ne dela
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://pastebin.com/0ZK8qb5K
<Pepelka> Preverjam http://ubuntu.si/... Kliknil sem na: https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/view - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> sam Å¡e ta youtube ostane
<dz0ny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727022/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol... <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/-khddoDGX1g?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>       ?
<Pepelka> Xubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) - Quick Overview - YouTube
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no sem že zamenjal :)
<dz0ny> bom v kodi popravil da bo autoembedalo brez pišjotov
<dz0ny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5727028/ 24ur :)
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/cmwdotme/status/340591534758064128/photo/1
<Pepelka> Twitter / cmwdotme: Should I be paranoid? I just ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<dz0ny> tist je za car asistenca
<dz0ny> al pa leasing tracker
<CrazyLemon> "according to dealer it most definitely doesn't come stock and the antenna was routed to the left passenger front."
<CrazyLemon> "The regular GPS antenna for nav is under the center dash (I know because it took me all day to get to it)"
<CrazyLemon> mossad
 * CrazyLemon hides
<CrazyLemon> lih zadnjič sem gledal dokumentarc o zaporniku x
<CrazyLemon> awesome stuff
<CrazyLemon> !g prisoner x
<Pepelka> Prisoner X - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner_X
<dz0ny> .yt prisoner x documentary
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsUFejOWaqk
<dz0ny> breza: rocks
<breza> Will you make me a cup of coffee?
<dz0ny> breza: brewing it , right now
<CrazyLemon> cup of java and prisoner x documentary :D
<dz0ny> .videl zdobersek
<breza> dz0ny: zdobersek je bil zadnjič prisoten/na en dan nazaj z sporočilom: lo and behold, for 'tis the Internet - misused!
<dz0ny> aja ga bo malo manj natančna
<dz0ny> ne hranimo več nič
<dz0ny> razen un phpsesid
<dz0ny> kjer boš pač napisal da je to samo za zaščito sistema
<dz0ny> čeprav phpbb dokler se ne prijaviš tega sploh ne rabi
<CrazyLemon> torej samo ob prijavi se naloži ga?
<dz0ny> nikjer več
<dz0ny> pasivno trackanje
<dz0ny> edin punbb rabi cookie ob prijavi
<dz0ny> da prilepi sejo gor
<dz0ny> če se prijaviš
<dz0ny> če bi hotel to samo za reg. uporabnika
<dz0ny> bi rabil rewrite
<dz0ny> mislim kodo okol logina preuredit
<dz0ny> mi daš link do članka kjer je bil un youtube
<CrazyLemon> !g site:ubuntu.si xubuntu 13.04
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Xubuntu 13.04 je na voljo za prejem https://www.ubuntu.si/2013/04/xubuntu-13-04-je-na-voljo-za-prejem/
<CrazyLemon> torej sam v punbb/login/ dam not obvestila da ob prijavi se naloži ubuntu_forum cookie za potrebe foruma
<CrazyLemon> and thats it ? :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: linke do video posnetkov moraš dat v [embed][/embed]
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny forum ali wp ?
<CrazyLemon> wp i presume
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> poglej primer za članek
<dz0ny> zgornji
<dz0ny> sicer bi moral embed delovati brez tega [embed]
<dz0ny> pa ne vem zakaj ne dela
<CrazyLemon> Blocked a frame with origin "https://www.youtube-nocookie.com" from accessing a frame with origin "https://www.ubuntu.si". Protocols, domains, and ports must match.
<CrazyLemon> dej da gre na https://yotube-nocookie
<CrazyLemon> ali pa meni povej kaj si spreminjal
<CrazyLemon> pa bom js zamenjal
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: fixed
<dz0ny> v nalitika.php
<dz0ny> na dnu
<CrazyLemon> pogrešam kukije :(
<CrazyLemon> :d
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se moram vedno znova prijavit v wp
<dz0ny> ja to pa ni od tega :)
<dz0ny> mislim v wp nismo nič stran dal :P
<dz0ny> stupid punbb
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/, PHPSESSID=42b502ae250c5fa449b692b129543b4e
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/, PHPSESSID=igcnp1ggurkdf25hgag5f296a6
<CrazyLemon> kako nismo
<CrazyLemon> itak da si
<dz0ny> ne wp ma samo ob prijavi
<dz0ny> forum ma phpsesid
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e to za vsak req drugega
<dz0ny> k ga sploh ne rabi
<dz0ny> in ja emuliram tišičnega uporabnika ki malo klika
<CrazyLemon> ja..ob prijavi ima
<dz0ny> cookie jar je isti
<CrazyLemon> ampak čisto nič ne pomaga :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ob ponovnem obisku
<CrazyLemon> si logged out
<dz0ny> hm jaz nisem
<dz0ny> dej odpri ff pa testiraj
<dz0ny> ti maš preveč teh don't track me
<dz0ny> pluginov
<CrazyLemon> nimam
<CrazyLemon> sam facebook disconnect
<dz0ny> no jaz sem samo ga odstranil pa wordfence
<dz0ny> to kar ti piše v dnevniku
<anny> čer
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Vabilo na piknik odprte kode 2013  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40275/#p40275
<CrazyLemon> 'čer
<sterna> dan
<sterna> najbl nevarn sport v vesolju sm se su
<sterna> otrokom sm glavo umival
<anny> sterna, preživel?
<sterna> 7 odprtih zlomov, 4 pretrese mozganov, 250 ureznin
<sterna> vsaj slisal se je tko :)
<sterna> nakonc sta pa se hotla
<sterna> pelem zdej psa po pa po laundry u office
<sterna> bbl
<anny> dafaq
<CrazyLemon> faqda
<anny> menda res
<sterna> what
<sterna> brisace pa majce nesem zamenat
<anny> od zdaj bomo rojevale doma
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/domov-ze-pred-kosilom-clanek-195386
<Pepelka> Domov že pred kosilom - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Zdravila. Ne delijo jih več za vsak primer, ampak le po potrebi tik pred zaužitjem.«
<lynxlynxlynx> bere se razumno
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-26
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> Dear eBay Member,
<CrazyLemon> To help ensure customers' trust and security on eBay, I am asking all eBay users to change their passwords.
<CrazyLemon> mal so pozni
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10390935_656726844416313_3268566988383731916_n.jpg
<zdobersek> yes, I am The Pro
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.questvisual.wordlens.demo
<Pepelka13> Word Lens Translator - Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<slax0r> THE WTF :D
<zdobersek> 'Zan: Microsoft, Microsoft and Microsoft are looking for candidates like you.'
<zdobersek> oh LinkedIn!
<dz0ny> just microsoft
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am.. kakšna je razlika med .trx pa .bin tomato fajli ?
<CrazyLemon> a lahk recimo pri shibbyju flasham victekov .trx file ?
<dz0ny> bin ma podpis fw
<dz0ny> trx ne
<dz0ny> ko si enkrat na foss fw
<dz0ny> se podpis ne gleda
<dz0ny> ne mores pa trx na orginalnem fw flashat
<CrazyLemon> torej.. linksys fw -> custom fw .bin      custom fw -> .trx ali custom .bin  ne gre pa linksys fw -> .trx ?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1798691_837779872909692_1973397425184143260_n.jpg   modr med :D a ve kdo kako je nastal? :D
<zdobersek> a je to nagradno vprasanje?
<CrazyLemon> maybe!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ti lahko priskrbim knjigo Kako začeti z Ubuntujem 13.04 ter DVD!
<dz0ny> sej ti zavrne bin btw
<dz0ny> ce ni pravi
<dz0ny> ne mores flsaht neki kar ne prebavi
<CrazyLemon> razmišljal sem da flasham victekov .trx ker pravi da on na drugačen način hendla ipv6 (oz. neki takega je napisal)
<CrazyLemon> sam vidim da je Å¡e vedno beta
<dz0ny> ja on bl redko posodablja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: drgac pa tle poglej http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?forums/tomato-firmware.33/
<Pepelka13> Tomato Firmware | LinksysInfo.org
<Pepelka13> »Discussion on Tomato Firmware for the WRT54G# Requires: WRT54G v1-v4, WRT54GS v1-v4, WRT54GL v1. xThis is not for v5 or newer G/GS routers.«
<dz0ny> tle se je vse zacel
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dnevno sem na tem forumu :)
<CrazyLemon> čakam kdaj bo nekdo napisal "i fixed that annoying ipv6 issue that crazylemon has" :D
<yang> jaz sem se pa vseh wrt54gljev znebil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a se vedno dnsmasq crashne vsake pol urce?
<dz0ny> al je kaj drugega ugotovljeno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dnsmasq ter httpd jp :)
<CrazyLemon> en ma podobno težavo..samo njemu crasha na 6h
<dz0ny> a si ziher da ni kernel killer vmes
<dz0ny> fro some reason
<yang> se dobro da jih se prodajajo , jaz sem jih kupil 5 let nazaj in jih kar dobro prodal
<dz0ny> k ce bi bil crash bi bil random
<dz0ny> pa tko al tko kernel paket obdela prej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah ne vem kaj je vmes..vem samo kaj piše v logu
<dz0ny> ce bi blo kaj cudnega z RA
<dz0ny> kaj
<CrazyLemon> in v logu piše da dnsmasq sigterma vsakih 30min
<CrazyLemon> pol sem preveril pide procesov in sem vidu da tudi httpd dobi nov pid vsakih 30min
<CrazyLemon> istocasno kot dnsmasq
<dz0ny> wrt54gl mas kak
<dz0ny> jaz bi se z njim probal
<dz0ny> gre mini ipv6 gor
<idioterna> jsm si kr nuc kupu
<idioterna> pa dal debian gor
<idioterna> za ipv6
 * dz0ny atom + arch+fireqos+firehol
<yang> idioterna kaj so to zaeni routerhi
<dz0ny> heaven
<idioterna> ni router
<idioterna> navadn intel box je
<idioterna> pa eno mrezno ma
<idioterna> tko da mam vlane
<CrazyLemon> mini server al kako ga že oglašujejo pri intelu
<idioterna> ne vem ce je server
<yang> wrt54gl ni vec oodprt pri openwrt
<dz0ny> htpc bl ane
<idioterna> dva hdmi ma
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> je pa se kr stabiln
<yang> idioterna jst sem narocu utilite sam mislim da ni wifi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope.. prodal gl ker ga nisem rabu :)
<idioterna>  12:40:31 up 65 days, 19:39,  2 users,  load average: 1.05, 0.43, 0.32
<yang> bomo vidl ubuntu baje dela
<idioterna> sej wifi ne rabs
<idioterna> ja jsm dal debian gor
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linksysinfo.org/index.php?threads/dnsmasq-periodically-restarting.69887/#post-243875          to je pa ta tema
<Pepelka13> dnsmasq periodically restarting | LinksysInfo.org
<Pepelka13> »I was running tomato-E3000USB-NVRAM60K-1.28.7502.8MIPSR2Toastman-RT-VPN.bin since June 2013 and it worked well. Yesterday I noticed that dnsmasq was...«
<yang> na utilite mislum da ima debian probleme s platformo
<yang> bom kr ubuntu pustil gor
<idioterna> dunno kaj je utilite
<yang> utilite computer . com
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to se sliš kot da se mora dnsmasq rekonfiguirat
<dz0ny> drgac pa ne zna kot da se ponovno zazene
 * dz0ny found minor bug in google dns nsec implementation 
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ampak zakaj take razlike pri folku..eni 30min drugi 6h
<CrazyLemon> ostalim pa dela normalno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: RA je razlicen
<dz0ny> router pri ISP poslje rekonfiguracijo ceprov je vse istoi na vsake 30min
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: probi tole pocak da modem + ruter dobita config
<dz0ny> pol pa dls izstekaj z modema
<dz0ny> ce bo ista napaka v tomato
<CrazyLemon> dls?
<dz0ny> pol je tomato kriv
<dz0ny> dsl kabel :>
<dz0ny> drgac pa un RA
<dz0ny> al pa ce wireshar poganjas
<CrazyLemon> ah.. smart thinking dz0ny ! :)
<CrazyLemon> May 26 12:32:12 usmerjevalnik user.debug init[1]: 182: pptp peerdns disabled
<CrazyLemon> torej malce pred 13:02
<CrazyLemon> izštekam dsl kabel
<dz0ny> ce crashne, tomato drgac ...
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny> jaz mam isti ruter na t2-optiki ipv6
<dz0ny> dela bp
<CrazyLemon> tudi shibby fw?
<CrazyLemon> meh.. ravno zdaj moram it
<dz0ny> ja
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Pinta Image Editor 1.5 Released With New Features And More Than 90 Bug Fixes [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NgA7TiEUQfs/pinta-image-editor-15-released-with-new.html
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<zdobersek> yo yo
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2221-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2221-1/
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2220-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2220-1/
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2219-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2219-1/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny težko bom ujel trenutek v logu ker mi začne takoj redial
<CrazyLemon> in mi zafila log dokaj hitro..oziroma teh 100 vrstic
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ssh and tail dmesg | grep
<dz0ny> pa venda ja negledas prek web :)
<dz0ny> hipster
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny am..ni dosti več vrstic v messages :)
<dz0ny> mislim da se lahko na syslog prikljucis direkt
<dz0ny> al krkol ze ma gor
<CrazyLemon> ok..je
<CrazyLemon> 291 jih je
<CrazyLemon> bom prek sshja pol čekiral
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Try Fira Sans, A Free Typeface Commissioned By Mozilla  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bsZ-eIlN5mI/try-fira-sans-free-typeface.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i6j8UeSutA
<Pepelka13> Road Bike Parkour - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Welcome to Road Bike Parkour! The two times world record holder, bikeshow & stuntrider Max Schrom take you on his journey to ride a road bike! Earlybirdpictu...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2222-1: mod_wsgi vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2222-1/
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jablana1> CrazyLemon: pong
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Popular Cinnamon PPA for Ubuntu 14.04 To Close  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ikZ_rF6vM6w/ubuntu-cinnamon-desktop-ppa-retired
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno je res RA
<CrazyLemon> and i cant do shit about it :)
<zdobersek> yes you can! believe!
<CrazyLemon> i believe i cant do shit about it!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ffs.. a se lahk neha igrat folk na RT? :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: ubuntu ne zazna telefona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41804/#p41804
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoffAzVCIAEuRih.jpg:large
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: ubuntu ne zazna telefona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41805/#p41805
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Claws Mail 3.10 Released With Auto-Configuration Of Account Email Servers, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Y9hL6YyL68o/claws-mail-310-released-with-auto.html
<dz0ny> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=784
<dz0ny> .nalozi https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=784
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> v glavnem canonical + work from home + golang
<zdobersek1> you lost me at canonical
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> za koga padelas zdej
<dz0ny> ?
<yang> dz0ny: za canonical delas ?
<zdobersek1> and you didn't even mention Juju
<dz0ny> is such a funny name
<dz0ny> yang ne
<dz0ny> god ti menjajo idejo vskae 3 mesce
<dz0ny> oz refocus
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no ja.. trenutno ne menjajo ideje/focusa ampak so kr osredotočeni na najbolj donosno stvar ta trenutek
<CrazyLemon> cloud :)
<CrazyLemon> zato pa ves čas iščejo inženirje za cloud
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-27
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> dan
<Sky[x]> dobri dan dz0ny  ;)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ubuntu ne zazna telefona  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41806/#p41806
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2224-1: Linux kernel (Raring HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2224-1/
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2223-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2223-1/
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2226-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2226-1/
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2225-1: Linux kernel (Saucy HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2225-1/
<CrazyLemon> danes zjutraj pa je bila fajn nevihta! :)
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jablana> http://i.imgur.com/PASRKXo.gif
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<zdobersek> Giro stage is ON
<CrazyLemon> of course its on..zakaj ne bi bil
<zdobersek> zard snega
<zdobersek> tega Vogrina se pocakam, pa grem svoj Giro ...
<CrazyLemon> toča je bila kdaj..dva dni nazaj in jih ni zmotila ti pa misliš da jih bo mal snega zmotilo
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> sneg sledi iz dezja v izredno nizkih temperaturah na 2000m in vec
<zdobersek> mmmkay
<CrazyLemon> ne pretiravaj ..sej imajo dolge rokave
<CrazyLemon> nič jim ne bo
<zdobersek> :D
<zdobersek> primorc, kdaj si nazadnje vozu pr petih stopinjah v dezju?
<CrazyLemon> nikoli!
<zdobersek> hja!
<CrazyLemon> sm pa vozu pri ~10 v kratkih !
<zdobersek> what a fucking legend!
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sem mel vetrovko..ne spomnim se
<CrazyLemon> se pa spomnim da je bilo enega jesenskega dne
<CrazyLemon> na sežanskem maratonu!
<zdobersek> how u not pro yet
<CrazyLemon> beats me :/
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/471198011344048128/photo/1/large
<Pepelka13> Twitter / ammattipyoraily: #Giro, Stage 16. Summit of ...
<Pepelka13> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<Sky[x]> http://douchebag.si/dnevna-ugotovitev-34/
<Pepelka13> Jaz in javna uprava | douchebag.si
<Pepelka13> »To sem jaz in to je moja zgodba o javni upravi.«
<CrazyLemon> aa.. danes je stellvio..fajn! :)
<CrazyLemon> stelvio*
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<napsy> kwa pa sm js lacen
<zdobersek> .piskot napsy
<zdobersek> .cookie
<zdobersek> ne vem.
<zdobersek> .snack
<zdobersek> .snack jablana
<napsy> eh ja, bom pa lacn dans :(
<zdobersek> sasa bi vedla
<CrazyLemon> ni več botsnacka
<zdobersek> botgesmackt
<andrejpan> a obstaja kakšna zamenjava za wubi?
<andrejpan> baje, da z win8 je to bolj no go
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/qhvE8x0.gif
<zdobersek> evo ga, junaka
<CrazyLemon> na splošno wubi no more
<andrejpan> CrazyLemon: alternativa mogoče?
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan VBox :)
<andrejpan> na 6 let stari kišti :/
<andrejpan> no ja, verjetno že
<CrazyLemon> zakaj normalno ne namestiš linux..tko kot je bog zapovedal? :D
<andrejpan> rabim oboje, programje za biologe je crap
<CrazyLemon> v primeru wubija bi mogu rebootat in v primeru dual boota (normalnega) bi mogu rebootat.. tko da ... :)
<andrejpan> particij ne bi rabil parcelirat
<CrazyLemon> označiš ' namesti zraven windowsa' pa ne rabiš nič parcelirat :) bo že samo
<andrejpan> aja?
<andrejpan> kaj je pa magija?
<CrazyLemon> ni magija..to je ubuntu!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..rabiš pa prost plac :)
<andrejpan> plac ni problem, bolj to, da imam kopije baz sedaj na windows, sedaj na ubuntu kišti
<CrazyLemon> andrejpan ntfs-3g pa mountaš v ubuntuju windows particijo? :)
<andrejpan> bom probal, hvala
<CrazyLemon> no probaj pa povej če dela .. res me zanima :D
<yang> 12:02:53 up 859 days, 11:15,  1 user,  load average: 1.34, 1.37, 1.20
<sasa84> jow!
<CrazyLemon> how how!
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<CrazyLemon> to je naš najljubši show!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2228-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2228-1/
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2227-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2227-1/
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4irPUSDcvY ;)
<Pepelka13> NOVO: Ansambel Saša Avsenika & Jurij Zrnec - TAJKUNČEK - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Jurij Zrnec v narodni noši?! Da! Znani slovenski igralec in Ansambel Saša Avsenik predstavljajo prvi skupni singel z naslovom TAJKUNČEK, skladbo pa najdete n...«
<yang> stimo ma tako kot Franc Kosir
<sasa84> slax0r, om nom nom
<slax0r> sasa84: mal lag ;)
<sasa84> slax0r, sm mogla do konca pojest :P
<slax0r> ah :P
<napsy> predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5719
<dz0ny> .stran predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5719
<jablana> predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5719 je dosegljiva!
<dz0ny> .nalozi predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5719
<jablana> Ni URL
<dz0ny> g :)
<dz0ny> .nalozi http://predlagam.vladi.si/webroot/idea/view/5719
<jablana> predlagam.vladi.si: Linux in odprta koda za celotno javno upravo.
<jablana> undefined
<Pepelka13> predlagam.vladi.si: Linux in odprta koda za celotno javno upravo.
<dz0ny> to je ze cz limal
<zdobersek> mhm mhm http://www.stream-foot.tv/stream/ch1.php#
<CrazyLemon> does not play
<CrazyLemon> raje povej a je eurosport
<zdobersek> ne se
<zdobersek> tam tenis prenasajo
<CrazyLemon> nope..na eurosportu je tenis
<zdobersek> 14:30 zacnejo z Girom
<CrazyLemon> kje so pa kolesarji?
<CrazyLemon> prvi vzpon?
<zdobersek> zdejle zakljucujejo z Gavio
<zdobersek> like, 3 Kolumbijci so spredej
<CrazyLemon> je kakšna skupina spredaj al so vsi skupaj?
<CrazyLemon> moreno?
<zdobersek> Chalapud --> Arredondo + Pantano --> Peloton
<zdobersek> moreno je spanc
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<CrazyLemon> meni je to vse isto :p
<zdobersek> jebemti, zdej pa spust s temperaturami pod 5 stopinj, modeli pa v kratkih hlacah
<CrazyLemon> kul..to pomeni da jim bo pognalo kri po mišicah in bo hitrejša regeneracija :>
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> direkt isto
<CrazyLemon> nič..pizza time
<CrazyLemon> o/
<napsy> om nom nom
<napsy> js bi tut
<_upd_> napsy, a bi mi znal pomagat tole kodo spremenit http://pastebin.com/AikUiCGD
<Pepelka13> [C#] static float RoundDown(float Value, int Multiple) { - Pastebin.com
<napsy> v ka pa?
<_upd_> to bi rad spremenil da mi navzdol zaokroži
<napsy> odstejes za 0.5?
<napsy> pa castas
<_upd_>  0.00028385f; mora zaokrožit v 0.000283 zdej je pa 0.000284
<napsy> aja
<_upd_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3407012/c-rounding-up-to-the-nearest-multiple-of-a-number tole gledam sam mi ne rata pravih vrstic spremenit
<Pepelka13> algorithm - C++: Rounding up to the nearest multiple of a number - Stack Overflow
<_upd_> int alwaysRoundDown(int n, int multiple)
<_upd_> {
<_upd_>     n = (n / multiple) * multiple;
<lynxlynxlynx> valda da ne, če delaš s floati
<dz0ny> zihr mas to fixed pa hardfloat type
<lynxlynxlynx> tisti primer je precej arbitraren
<_upd_> vsi ki so int morajo biti int
<_upd_> ki morajo biti int so int
<_upd_> whatever :)
<_upd_> ni to problem
<lynxlynxlynx> <_upd_>  0.00028385f; mora zaokrožit v 0.000283 zdej je pa 0.000284 <-- za tak rezultat maš očitno fixed length float
<lynxlynxlynx> ker kar zdej dobiš je kar bi vsak pričakoval
<_upd_> res je to kar sedaj dobim je da zaokroži navzgor rabim pa da zaokroži navzdol
<dz0ny> floor() pa ceiling() nima c# ?
<_upd_> ima
<lynxlynxlynx> zdej ti pomoje zaokroži na najbližjo
<lynxlynxlynx> round() pač
<_upd_> da na najbližji multiple 10 oz. kolikor pač dam da je Multiple
<lynxlynxlynx> (int)(n/multiple)*n
<lynxlynxlynx> zdej ne vem kako narediš cast v c#, ampak če si pri zgornjem samo menjal tipe, ti ne dela celoštevilskega deljenja
<sasa84> ej, drage moje miške... a je možno, da nautilus serje zarad mountanja particije?
<_upd_> hm ok
<sasa84> ker če se mi ntfs particija mounta... se mi odpre kr novo okno, če kliknem npr. na xchat, ff itd... in neha, če vpišem nautilus -q
<dz0ny> sasa84: vrz nautilus iz menija levo ven
<dz0ny> known bug
<dz0ny> al pa compiz reset, gconfig reset itd
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> <:O~
<dz0ny> kva je to ircpermij?
<zdobersek> watch out or you'll get preggers!
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/580/Wat.jpg
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84> oooooo zdobersek, kakšen miško
<sasa84> dz0ny, domačo mapo odklenem iz zaganjalnika?
<dz0ny> jp
<sasa84> če jo dam na namizje bo bolje ali slabše? :D
<dz0ny> dunno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek eurosport ti dela?
<zdobersek> sans problem
<CrazyLemon> hm
<CrazyLemon> pri meni so tisti color bari
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej preveri če ti dela eurosport :D
<zdobersek> spust bojo nevtraliziral
<CrazyLemon> meaning what?
<CrazyLemon> da bo avto pred njimi ?
<zdobersek> lepo pocasi dol, potem pa spuscajo v dolini naprej z istim zamikom, kot je bil na vrhu
<CrazyLemon> buuu
<zdobersek> huuu
<CrazyLemon> eurosport y u no work
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nisi sam http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10753/gavia_in_stelvio_obdana_s_snegom_dokoncna_odlocitev_zjutraj.html#lastComment
<Pepelka13> Gavia in Stelvio obdana s snegom ... dokončna odločitev zjutraj | Novice | Bicikel.com
<Pepelka13> »Kot smo že poročali je pred kolesarji na dirki po Italiji izjemno zahtevna 16. etapa. A izvedba te preizkušnje je še vprašljiva.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vem da nisem sam..but that doesnt help me! :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si ziher da bodo nevtralizirali
<CrazyLemon> ker js vidim da se geniez spušča dol
<zdobersek>  CrazyLemon: ne vem, kok cjo to narest
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dejansko sneži :D
<CrazyLemon> fun! :D
<zdobersek> fun fun fun
<zdobersek> looking forward to the Zoncolan
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> si že bil na zoncolanu?
<zdobersek> yesterday was rest day
<zdobersek> rest day
<zdobersek> today is the Gavia - Stelvio - Val Martello day
<zdobersek> Val Martello day
<zdobersek> we we we so excited hey
<zdobersek> so excited hey
<zdobersek> we're gonna have a snowball today
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: menda ni nevtralizirana
<zdobersek> ampak Uran zaostaja 2min za Quintano
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Uran 2min za Quintano in Rollandom in Hesjedalom
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala na info. ampak sem najdu stream online :) tko ja..1'49''
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Leadwerks Game Engine Available In Ubuntu Software Center (Native Linux Game Development Software)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/-RhiNtFB50g/leadwerks-game-engine-available-in.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dve minuti!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bo quintani uspelo?
<zdobersek> http://conversations.nokia.com/2014/05/25/lumianauts-fail-lift-galaxy-via-heathrow-terminal-5/
<Pepelka13> Lumianauts fail to lift off into the Galaxy via Heathrow Terminal 5 - Conversations : now part of Microsoft
<Pepelka13> »If you're a regular reader, you'll know that Lumias have a proud history of boldly going to places no smartphone has gone before. In fact, Lumias have been shot into orbit not once, but twice in the last couple of years.«
<zdobersek> odvisno, kaj bodo vzadej pocel
<zdobersek> wawawiwa
<zdobersek> 2:40
<lynxlynxlynx> https://github.com/Feminist-Software-Foundation/C_plus_Equality
<Pepelka13> Feminist-Software-Foundation/C_plus_Equality · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »C_plus_Equality - World's first feminist programming language«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evans je zaj... pošteno :/
<zdobersek> jah kaj ces
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41807/#p41807
<CrazyLemon> lol lynxlynxlynx a so resni al trollajo? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Spice Up Your Linux Desktop With The Moka Project GTK / Icon Themes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1WveyQ9oGoE/spice-up-your-linux-desktop-with-moka.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's the new shit, no trollin'
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.1°C @27.05.2014 19:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 59% Veter: južni veter 3.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:31, Kulminacija: 13:03:40, Sončni zahod: 20:42:50
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme luka koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.1°C @27.05.2014 19:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 59% Veter: južni veter 3.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:29, Kulminacija: 13:03:39, Sončni zahod: 20:42:49
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper luka
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 21.1°C @27.05.2014 19:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 59% Veter: južni veter 3.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:32, Kulminacija: 13:03:40, Sončni zahod: 20:42:48
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 18min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ma f'o
<idioterna> se 20km mam do 1250 v maju
<idioterna> jutr u office pa nazaj, pa sm fertik
<Rebro> :D
<idioterna> http://www.kamnik.si/novice/Brezplacna-in-neomejena-energija-za-vse-20-05-2014
<Pepelka13> Brezplačna in neomejena energija za vse | Kamnik
<CrazyLemon> "The QEG: For the people and by the people"
<CrazyLemon> pfft..to je ubuntu.si t-shirt slogan!
<dz0ny> kdo trola
<CrazyLemon> ma preklete feministke
<CrazyLemon> meh..spet nevihta
<dz0ny> a mail?
<dz0ny> ja april je:)
<dz0ny> zeh
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> idioterna: wow !
<yang> idioterna: mislis da to res deluje ?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako bomo naredili glede wp menija..a kopiramo wp-hacks-menu.php ki ga trenutno uporabljamo na punbb?
<dz0ny> nop
<dz0ny> direk
<CrazyLemon> direkt kaj?
<dz0ny> kerga menija
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> govorim za forum..ne za wp sam fyi
<dz0ny> aja
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny 
<CrazyLemon> ta ki je trenutno na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> /forum
<dz0ny> ja najlazje
<dz0ny> lahko pa tud neki exposaš prek wpja
<dz0ny> kak json
<dz0ny> pa sam pol zrise
<yang> dz0ny: query
<dz0ny> bom cez vikend pogledal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej wp-hacks-menu.php itak po bazi prečekira in nato doda v meni
<dz0ny> yang: 5 za povrstjo si
<dz0ny> cak ne moem prec vsem ustrec
<dz0ny> mysqli bo sel z produkcije kmal povsod
 * CrazyLemon pulls a ticket with #23 on dz0ny's list
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny napiši en plugin za tvojo alice..kjer ti napiše kateri si v vrsti :DD
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/druga-sezona-pravega-detektiva-bo-kalifornijska/337931
<Pepelka13> Druga sezona Pravega detektiva bo kalifornijska :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Nic Pizzolatto, avtor verjetno najbolj opevane serije zadnjega leta, Pravega detektiva, je razkril nekaj novih podrobnosti o težko pričakovani drugi sezoni.«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41808/#p41808
<Sky[x]> kurc no
<Sky[x]> kje v GA pogledas katere podstrani so najbolj obiskane za tvojo domeno ?
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Bundle PC Android 10 Metal Slugs Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pPKA-3BoNn0/humble-bundle-pc-android-10-metal-slugs-linux
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-28
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41809/#p41809
<sasa84> juhuuu
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> ooo slax0r
<sasa84> om nom nom
 * sasa84 počoha slax0r *piškotek*
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41810/#p41810
<sasa84> ooo jutro mali Lemon!
 * sasa84 počoha CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon pomiga z levo nogo
<sasa84> fuj CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> ne smeš!
<sasa84> pacek
<CrazyLemon> danes je intervju s snowdenom na nbc
<slax0r> sasa84: yay! :D
<sasa84> wooot woooot slax0r :D
<slax0r> sasa84: piskotek in cohanje :P
<sasa84> mhm :D
<napsy> dan
<sasa84> http://news.distractify.com/fun/fails/more-translation-fails/?v=1
<sasa84> ooo napsy
<Pepelka13> The 36 Funniest Translation Fails Of All Time. I've Never Laughed So Hard In My Life!
<Pepelka13> »Mistakes can be perfect.«
<napsy> ooo joy :)
<idioterna> did you just call her joy?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ti bi zihr zdaj soup for sluts jedla ane :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENnmG3B3tvI
<Pepelka13> Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds - Song of Joy - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds - Song of Joy Album: Murder Ballads (1996) Lyrics: Have mercy on me, sir Allow me to impose on you I have no place to stay And my...«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tih bod, k piješ zmer pol litrski cock :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ahaha
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/1493515_676338595736439_5733158553759648609_o.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sam so epic faili
<idioterna> true men.
<CrazyLemon> "fuck the duck until exploded" :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna o ja..huda je bila včeraj
<CrazyLemon> dvakrat so Å¡li na sneg :)
<sasa84> ja, sm vidla včer :)
<sasa84> a je bla cesta tok soljena (oz. s tisto tekočino) al kaj... k drgač komot zdrsneš
<sasa84> razn če so profiji kt idioterna :P
<idioterna> sam dobre gume rabs
<idioterna> schwalbe ultremote
<CrazyLemon> remote controlled? :D
<sasa84> idioterna, a so bicikle vmes menal?
<sasa84> oz. gume?
<idioterna> dunno
<sasa84> valda d niso al kaj
<CrazyLemon> niso ne
<idioterna> vcasih tut jih
<idioterna> ce kej zbijejo
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/dDYlVQg.png
<CrazyLemon> old school
<napsy> oh lord
<sasa84_> lol CrazyLemon na https://i.imgur.com/dDYlVQg.png
<sasa84_> ti bi lohk mel kej tazga za prikazno na fb :P
<napsy> CrazyLemon: to si ti pa tvoja bejba? :)
<idioterna> moja bejba ma mal boljsi bicikl.
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne.. pa tudi moj sedež ni črn :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ prikazna je čist v redu taka kot je! sprejmi me takšnega kot sem!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> .pic bike rider naked with girl on top
<jablana> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/06_01/BHNakedBikeRidePA_468x312.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .pic nekkid on bike
<jablana> http://www.nashbar.com/images/nashbar/products/large/NB-NKD1-NCL-SIDE.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Steam Machines 2015 Release Date  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yImTVRMsjWI/steam-machines-2015-release-date
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sid Meier's Civilization V Game Shows Real Signs Of Linux Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/qdbi9MGU6hM/sid-meiers-civilization-v-game-shows.html
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/VogrinIvan
<Pepelka13> Od Vogrina sin (VogrinIvan) on Twitter
<Pepelka13> »The latest from Od Vogrina sin (@VogrinIvan). Twitter eksperiment - test slovenskih medijev. Rezultat: naivneži! Ovce!. Slovenija«
<CrazyLemon> bwahaha..to so slovenski mediji
<CrazyLemon> objavljajo kar preberejo na twitterju
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ko boš mel čas..pojdi na piwik pa klikni na upgrade..ty :)
<dz0ny> crazylemon
<dz0ny> jutr
<dz0ny> btw snowden intervju?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny one click..thats all i need :D
<dz0ny> kdaj je to
<CrazyLemon> ja..danes je/bo
<CrazyLemon> zvečer at lokal US time..ne vem kdaj natančno
<dz0ny> qha
<CrazyLemon> !g nbc snowden interview
<dz0ny> 5am po nasem casu
<Pepelka13> To Get Snowden Interview, NBC News Relied on Secrecy nytimes.com http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/28/business/media/to-get-snowden-interview-nbc-news-relied-on-secrecy.html
<dz0ny> truecrypt so ukinl btw
<dz0ny> v dobri urci
<lynxlynxlynx> ukinl?
<dz0ny> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> kontekst?
<dz0ny> da ma velko luknjo
<dz0ny> in da ne bodo vec razvijal
<dz0ny> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7812133
<Pepelka13> TrueCrypt suggesting migration to BitLocker? | Hacker News
<Sky[x]> cak cak
<Sky[x]> kaj naj bi mel veliko lukno ?
<dz0ny> The binaries are properly GPG-signed with the same key as the previous binaries, check for yourself. [They] either compromised their private key too or the actual developer(s) did this. Be it voluntarily or by force of secret three-character agencies / a massive pay check.
<dz0ny> tc cel
<dz0ny> k nc nepova kaj
<lynxlynxlynx> prezgodi za rečt
<CrazyLemon> .imdb non stop
<jablana> Non-Stop (2014) 106 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.2/10 (50,558 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jablana> An air marshal springs into action during a transatlantic flight after receiving a series of text messages that put his fellow passengers at risk unless the airline transfers $150 million into an off-shore account.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1005889561/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2024469/
<CrazyLemon> kr ok film
<dz0ny> crazylemon http://training.github.com/kit/
<Pepelka13> GitHub Training Kit • GitHub Training
<Pepelka13> »Open source kit for teaching GitHub and Git skills.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vse kar js naredim je git commit -a -m "updated $file" pa git push :D drugo me ne zanima :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ajaj
<dz0ny> hipster
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-29
<napsy> lp
<napsy> jo Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> jo
<napsy> ka daj :)
<napsy> sta bla se dolgo pol zadnjic v centru?
<dz0ny> dan
<napsy> men se pol res ni dal bit vec tam, sm ze cel dan okol skaku
<Sky[x]> en u izy sprehod pap ocasi nazaj :)
<napsy> kul :)
<napsy> kera pa je bla ona? :)
<sasa84> elow
<napsy> jo!
<sasa84> ej napsy ...imam eno vprašanej zate :D
<napsy> shoot
<sasa84> sicer ti težko kaj izpišem, ker nism na tistem računalniku... ampak odkar so menjali modem pri siolu, wireless na ubuntuju 13.10 (al pa 04) ne dela
<sasa84> prek kabla dela, drugače ne
<napsy> to je lahk velik vzrokov
<sasa84> zadnč sm dala update...pa je delalo, danes me je pa kolega klical, da spet ne dela...prek kabla pa
<sasa84> a ima kaj veze z n/g?
<napsy> mozn
<napsy> lahk da je narobe nastavlen modem/router
<napsy> al pa da je slab hardware
<napsy> oz slab modem
<napsy> lahk da je bug v kernel driverju
<sasa84> v windows dela, sam v ubutuju ne
<sasa84> to se pravi, da je nekaj s kompom ne Å¡tima
<napsy> aha, pol pa je driver fishy
<napsy> ker wireless cip pa mas?
<dz0ny> driver 100%
<CrazyLemon> 99.9%
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> a user je sam promil?
<CrazyLemon> js vsaj userju dam možnost..ti še možnosti mu ne daš :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj je zdaj z truecryptom..a je tist hoax al kaj
<napsy> zgleda da ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/26pxol/truecrypt_is_dead/chte8r2
<idioterna> kasn hoax
<Pepelka13> Netcob comments on Truecrypt is dead?
<Pepelka13> »Would be almost too obvious, right? Here's a fun scenario: 1. Audit shows there are no vulnerabilities 2. NSA pressures the developers into halting...«
<idioterna> a niste vidl
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/NSA_PR/status/471780751067738112
<Pepelka13> Twitter / NSA_PR: TRUECRYPT IS FINE PLEASE CONTINUE ...
<Pepelka13> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> well if nsa says its fine.. then it must be fine
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> it's dead man switch, tko HN pravi :)
<idioterna> TRUECRYPT IS FINE PLEASE CONTINUE USING FOR ALL SECRET DOCUMENTS
<idioterna> to je cel tekst
<napsy> hah, idioterna, ne vidis kriptiran del :D
<idioterna> a uno "honest!"
<idioterna> oz. "majkemi"
<napsy> nene, med presledki :)
<napsy> so pa carji truecrypt da so to naredil
<napsy> edin praviln
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pravijo tudi..če je dead man switch.. zakaj predlagajo bitlocker :)
<napsy> en velik FUCK YOU NSA! :)
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BomHlOnIUAAtJuf.jpg
<idioterna> hud
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrant_canary
<Pepelka13> Warrant canary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> thus by pointing to well known "backdoored" BitLocker, it's saying just that.
<CrazyLemon> good point :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/05/gaspar_gaspar_micic_boris_popovic.aspx        banda prekleta
<Pepelka13> Gašpar Mišič ima novo službo, zaposlil ga je Popovič | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Nekdanji predsednik uprave Luke Koper Gašpar Gašpar Mišič bo od 1. junija zaposlen v kabinetu župana Kopra Borisa Popoviča. Naloge županovega svetovalca opravlja že nekaj dni, pišejo Primorske novice.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: piwik bo se verjetno na heroku
<dz0ny> oz bom probu od rackspace ne ki dobit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny why?
<dz0ny> upgrade pobrise bazo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vsakič?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> ker je treba container na novo nardit
<dz0ny> stupid arhitekturo majo
<dz0ny> pa cap na 10% cpu
<dz0ny> heroku nima
<dz0ny> sam nimas mysql
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny stupid arhitekturo ima openshift ali piwik?
<dz0ny> oboje :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol pa pusti kot je :)
<dz0ny> ok
<dz0ny> no vprasam vseen lahko
<CrazyLemon> ko bo nov forum bomo dali obvestilo o piškotkih pa bomo GA uporabljali ali kaj podobnega :)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> al pa server side
<dz0ny> pa ni piškotkov sploh
<CrazyLemon> server side as in analiza logov? al kaj misliš s server side
<dz0ny> ne za request zračunaš hash
<dz0ny> tko kot valve dela
<dz0ny> pa ST
<dz0ny> pa tako trackaš uporabnika
<dz0ny> server > google
<dz0ny> ni nč browserja pa js vmes
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://xss-game.appspot.com/
<Pepelka13> XSS game
<idioterna> http://youneednothing.com/
<Pepelka13> nothing
<Pepelka13> »NOTHING reminds you to enjoy everything you already have.«
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<yang> ampak zakaj bi dal 34 EUR, lahko poberem kamen na dvoriscu in je isti efekt
<idioterna> tist ni nothing
<idioterna> tist je kamen
<idioterna> kamen ze mas
<yang> to je pa kocka lesa
<yang> saj pravim v ameriki se drek prodas ce ga zapakiras
<idioterna> ja ni kr kerakol kocka lesa
<idioterna> nothing je
<idioterna> ma ti si amerika
<idioterna> to je genius!
<lynxlynxlynx> kr neki je
<yang> http://instagram.com/p/mFLxYwAPP2/
<Pepelka13> Instagram
<Pepelka13> »youneednothing's photo on Instagram«
<yang> kocka lesa je
<lynxlynxlynx> isto bi pa lahko prodal pri nas, amerika ni nič posebnega
<lynxlynxlynx> kot ona knjiga o marketingu
<yang> dobro ideja je hecna, ziher bodo prodali kaj takega, sam pri naqs ni folk tok neumen kot v ameriki ko vse pokupijo
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ziher tud pakiran drek že prodajajo
<yang> nesteto patentov se je "prijelo" v ameriki, ki se drugod po svetu ne bi
<yang> od MTBja, Hula-hoopa, skateboarda etc.
<yang> http://instagram.com/p/mQE5mFgPHU/
<Pepelka13> Instagram
<Pepelka13> »youneednothing's photo on Instagram«
<yang> Lohk imas tole kot nek deco, v ambientu, zakaj ne, folk vse zivo kupuje
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jablana> M 3.4 > 7.km SV od ČEPOVANA @29/05/2014 09:24:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.09+N,+13.87+E
<yang> to bi moral slovenci prodajat, k ne vedo kam z lesom....
<yang> k je ostal od zleda
<idioterna> ojej no
<idioterna> pri nas je folk se bolj neumen kot v ameriki
<dz0ny> rofl
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://video.vengaboys.com/
<Pepelka13> Vengaboys - Official Homepage
<dz0ny> nek iazte
<Pepelka13> »In 1998 the world is introduced to the uplifting sounds of the Vengaboys. Delivering multi-platinum pop-dance hits back to back with Up & Down, We Like To Party!, Boom Boom Boom Boom!!, We're Going To Ibiza and more. The Vengaboys reached the top of the charts in over 50 countries including the U.K., Germany, the Benelux, Spain, South Africa, Thailand, Poland, Australia and Mexico.«
<yang> idioterna: sevede, ce pa skoz MTV gledajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nice! we love brazil! :>
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @29.05.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 75%  pretežno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:10, Kulminacija: 13:00:45, Sončni zahod: 20:43:21
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 25min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .vrem Celje
<zdobersek> .prognoza
<jablana> V sosednjih pokrajinah bo nestalno vreme s krajevnimi padavinami, v sosednjih pokrajinah Italije in ob Jadranu bodo tudi posamezne nevihte.
<zdobersek> .napoved
<jablana> V soboto in nedeljo bo dopoldne dokaj sončno, popoldne pa spremenljivo oblačno s krajevnimi plohami, predvsem v soboto lahko nastane tudi kakšna nevihta. Pihal bo severni do severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja.
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Suspicious TrueCrypt Announcement Declares The Tool Insecure, Development Stopped  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/SImcZyuJ9Eg/suspicious-truecrypt-announcement.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOCmqZzXrdI
<Pepelka13> Edward Snowden NBC NEWS FULL INTERVIEW - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »edward snowden full interview with nbc news and brian williams. NBC News interview with Brian Williams Wednesday night, Edward Snowden talked about how 9/11 ...«
<sasa84> a je možno, da bi sudo apt-get purge nautilus-open-terminal popravu nautilus? :P
<sasa84> let us pray :D
<sasa84> zdej že nek predolg ni nč narobe :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je sploh open-terminal plugin nameščen?
<sasa84> hu nous
<sasa84> nekje sm zasledila, d so tole purgal... pa smo probal
<sasa84> pa rm/rf .nautilus
<CrazyLemon> well you should know
<CrazyLemon> ker po defaultu ta plugin se ne namesti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203851213984985&set=vb.1359485855&type=2&theater
<Pepelka13> Warner Arias | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Warner Arias posted this video on 2014-05-26. 15 likes. 16 comments. 4882 shares.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, at least he won :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mejbi je Å¡e ostanek preteklih obdobij :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si upgrejdala ali naredila clean install? če si upgrejdala..prav ti je :>
<sasa84> aj nou aj nou... ampak k bo v bodoče nov, se mi ni dal delat clean install
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..pol upam da se ti zdaj da igrat s tem :>
<sasa84> mhm :P
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon MIšiLemon.. mam en kveščn zate
<sasa84> (spet)
<idioterna> si spet une japke jedla?
<sasa84> nism idioterna, nism!!!
<sasa84> i swear!
<sasa84> častna am... odprtokodna!
<idioterna> ka mas pa pol vprasanja
<sasa84> a je bolš 17,3 al 15,6 + monitor recimo 21,5
<sasa84> sam pol je dobr met Å¡e extra tipkovnco...
<idioterna> odvisn kok misls okol prenasat
<sasa84> dost gluh ne
<sasa84> glih
<sasa84> v maju sem ga nesla ene parkrat v lj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa počneš da rabiš multimonitor setup ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja težko sajbram s tabo in dz0ny hkrat!!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato obstajajo hangoutsi
<CrazyLemon> da lahk sajbramo  vsi hkrati
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ja pa sej veš, d maš ti rad kšne bizarne zadeve.... dz0ny pa ne tok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/uploads/news/picture/dogma1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uff..lep
<idioterna> a toj ta tanov pinarelo
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sam dura-face res
<idioterna> to se valda da super record gor
<sasa84> ooo kok lep bicikl!
<sasa84> kr po luftu gre :P
<CrazyLemon> idioterna jp..tanova dogma
<sasa84> nč miške, šibam
<sasa84> čafči
<napsy> oh lordy lord
<napsy> se vlece dan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/napaka-dursa-4873-zavezancem-vrnili-dvojno-dohodnino
<Pepelka13> Napaka Dursa: 4873 zavezancem vrnili dvojno dohodnino | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka13> »»Zavezancem, katerih neupravičeno vračilo znaša manj kot pet evrov (teh je 343), bomo sredstva pobotali pri naslednji davčni odmeri.««
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] ‘Anomaly Defenders’ Arrives on Steam for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TOQpIPfbZNc/anomaly-defenders-steam-linux
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si med srecnezi?
<napsy_> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @29.05.2014 19:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 90%  oblačno rahlo dežuje po nevihti
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:18:10, Kulminacija: 13:00:45, Sončni zahod: 20:43:21
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 25min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy_> zdj ne dezuje vec :)
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Fresh Player Plugin In Ubuntu Via PPA (Pepper Flash Wrapper For Firefox)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Hu81exQPpeM/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> MIN. ALTITUDE
<CrazyLemon> -249 m
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> stupid gps
<dz0ny> depresija ga daje
<Gregor3000> khm kaj pa je s truecrypt?
<Gregor3000> dober večer
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 truecrypt is true no more :D
<Gregor3000> ja kar tako iz nič...
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 jah dvomim da je iz nič
<CrazyLemon> oni že vedo zakaj :)
<upd_> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+Milo%C5%A1Stankovi%C4%8D/albums/6017307663899293953
<Pepelka13> Drawradweg - Dravska kolesarska pot 2014
<Pepelka13> »Drawradweg - Dravska kolesarska pot 2014 (128 fotografij)«
<upd_> k vem da radi kolesarite :)
<idioterna> kdo te je pa to nategnu
<yang> https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-seeks-full-time-senior-gnu-linux-systems-administrator-1
<Pepelka13> FSF seeks full-time senior GNU/Linux systems administrator — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<yang> Sanjska sluzba
<Gregor3000> hmmm zgleda da je nekdo nekaj "dodal" v truecrypt: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/28/truecrypt_hack/
<Pepelka13> TrueCrypt considered HARMFUL – downloads, website meddled to warn: 'It's not secure' • The Register
<Pepelka13> »Disk encryption wunderkind in SourceForge switcheroo riddle«
<Gregor3000> yang mislim da jih red hat išče okrog 800 na raznih koncih sveta in različni profili. po mojem tudi ni slabo če prideš noter...
<yang> ja
<yang> ceprav da delas na FSF projektih, je iz eticnega vidika se bolje
<yang> https://www.google.com/maps/@30.298808,-81.647137,3a,50y,333.51h,83.51t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s4XHC0seBuvMdP4ENl9b-7w!2e0
<yang> eh
<Pepelka13> Google Maps
<yang> With our small staff of twelve, each person makes a clear contribution. We work hard, but offer a humane and fun work environment.
<yang> samo 12 zaposlenih je
<yang> na FSFju
<yang> ni tolk donacij, da bi lahko zaposlili vec kadra
<yang> zgleda da zberejo res najboljse od najboljsih potem
<yang> oz. najbolj "zagrizene"
<Gregor3000> j apo mojem prej to Hardcore hrčke d adelajo tudi zastonj če je treba :-)
<yang> ja sej
<yang> placa je nizka za IT sektor v ZDA
<yang> ampak za enga slovenca je se zmeraj dovolj :)
<yang> kolega american zasluzi med 8000-10000 usd mesecno kot administrator
<Gregor3000> wow ni slabo tudi za ZDA ne.
<yang> ni
<yang> ampak on ima druzino, + drago zavarovanje zdravnisko + najem hise, 2 otroka, zena ne dela
<yang> prav da mu ne ostane veliko, tam se zivi na velki nogi
<yang> 2 avta, pickup truck
<yang> vilo z bazenom
<yang> vse to stane
<Gregor3000> ehm tudi jaz imam družino, 2 otroka, žena brez šihta.... sam pa niti povprečne ne dosežem. vile, bazena, nimam mam pa en star mali hyundai tako da se ne bi branil take plače.
<Gregor3000> čeprav dvomim da bi vse zapravil...
<Gregor3000> pri nas ni važno da ljudje nimajo dela, ni važno, da imajo mizerne plače v primerjavi z standardom. važno je kako se bo z arhivi ravnalo. to je isto važno v kar je vredno vložiti ves trud, napore in denar.
<Gregor3000> :-)
<Gregor3000> čas je za spanje...
<yang> to je slovenija vs. usa
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-30
<napsy> dan
<upd> dan
<napsy> kako smo kaj?
<upd> utrujeno 18h programiranja
<upd> ti ?
<napsy> huh
<napsy> pa tut na sihtu :D
<upd> aja ql
<dz0ny> dobrojutrish
<idioterna> zdravo
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> hm hm nek mam nekaj neskoncnega in mi php lavfa v nedogled in zacne nabijat cpu pa memory grr
<napsy> killall -9 ;)
<Sky[x]> ugotvit morm kaj je to hehe na sreco je to sam lokalno :)
<napsy> pozen profiler
<napsy> pa poglej kje se proces najveckrat nahaja
<Sky[x]> mater profiler tocno mislis to da si pogledam mal ?
<napsy> sysprof recimo
<napsy> ti bo zipisal trace funkcij, kjer se najvec cpu casa zabije
<napsy> izpisal*
<Sky[x]> tnx tocno to rabim :)
<napsy> np
<Sky[x]> sej to je cli ?
<napsy> gtk+
<napsy> mas pa tut cli profilerje
<napsy> cek
<napsy> pprof recimo
<napsy> pa pa kr ta perf
<Sky[x]> aha
<napsy> aja pa ce ti bo kj tezilo da rabis neki linux image al nevem ka .. tist lahka ignoriras
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41811/#p41811
<Sky[x]> ql tnx
<napsy> vmlinuz binary rabis sam ce hoces inspectat se zravn kernel klice
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: zend extension 99.9%
<dz0ny> tistega ne rabiš razen če maš svoj c extension ki uporablja zend api
<dz0ny> kar pa noben ne
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: also hhvm
<dz0ny> mi smo začel kr testirat tud z hhvm
<dz0ny> in vse kr dela
<Sky[x]> aja ql ql
<Sky[x]> jst sem si ga sam nalozu nism pa se sel testirat kolko kej dela nase na hhvm
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, nek se mi zacikla php grrr
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> zend extension :)
<dz0ny> to nikjer ne dela
<dz0ny> zato ma debian izključeno
<dz0ny> centos pa ne
<idioterna> centos ne more met k je enterprise
<dz0ny> pa recimo travis
<dz0ny> ker rabjo testirat
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: backup sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41812/#p41812
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: backup sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41813/#p41813
<yang> Je kdo delal z http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-RM slucajno ?
<Pepelka13> RouterBoard.com : RB2011UiAS-RM
<Pepelka13> »RouterBoard RB2011UiAS-RM description. The RB2011 is a low cost multi port device series. Designed for indoor use, and available in many different cases, with a multitude of options.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.grc.com/misc/truecrypt/truecrypt.htm         odgovor developerja
<Pepelka13> GRC's | TrueCrypt, the final release, archive  
<Pepelka13> »TrueCrypt, the final release, archive«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: backup sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41814/#p41814
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2014/05/najbolj_smesne_tezave_v_tehnicni_podpori.aspx
<Pepelka13> Najbolj smešne težave, ki jih rešujejo fantje (in dekleta) v tehnični podpori | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Čeprav delo v centru za pomoč uporabnikom obsega predvsem svetovanje posameznikom, ki imajo težave z napravo ali programom, primeri ubadanja s tehnološkimi analfabeti niso tako zelo redki.«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41815/#p41815
<msev> No rule to make target `Champlain-0.12.gir', needed by `champlain-0.12.vapi'
<msev> ^^tole me ovira, rebuildam libchamplain
<yang> CrazyLemon: helpdesk assistant je zajeban job
<zdobersek> msev: rabis .vapi filet?
<yang> men se je pred leti zgodilo da mi je skusal pomagati ... pa pravi "Gospod kar kliknite na meni "programna vrstica"" Linux imam - "Ja gospod Programna vrstica/moji programi"....
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> happened to me as well!
<zdobersek> mister, I am freeeee-heee-heee-heeeeeeeeeeee
<msev> huh
<msev> kje pa dobim to
<slax0r> braveheart scream: FREEEEEEEEEEEEDOMEEEEEEEEEEE
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> -E na koncu :P
<idioterna> not the brightest guy
<idioterna> ta braveheart
<idioterna> ubistvu glup ko tocak
<idioterna> "they can take our lives but they can never take our freedom"
<slax0r> still, scream je bil epic :P
<zdobersek> and an Aussie!
<idioterna> enjoy your freedom, zombie.
<zdobersek> dead, but free (of life)
<zdobersek> what a fuckin' champ.
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to je ze u gunmu detektivu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xvhKRX4HLI
<Pepelka13> True Detective - How easy it was to just let go, and they saw - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This This is what I'm talking about. This is what I mean when I'm talking about time and death and futility. There are broader ideas at work, mainly what is ...«
<yang> a tole ste vidl http://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Zulucrypt
<Pepelka13> Zulucrypt - Free Software Directory
<idioterna> men se cryptsetup ne zdi kompliciran
<zdobersek> but but but time is a flat circle
<idioterna> like my cx tire
<idioterna> dons sm pa meu egotrip zjutri
<yang> kje drzijo se opticne kable poleg tech trade
<idioterna> enga na cist swag pinarelotu sm
<idioterna> prehitu
<idioterna> v pinarelo dresu
<idioterna> pa sam 38 sm su
<yang> ti mas kr turbo skoz vklopljen na biciklu
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<dz0ny> to ste vidl https://support.google.com/legal/contact/lr_eudpa?product=websearch
<Pepelka13> Legal Help
<yang> dz0ny: ja kul
<yang> lahko postanemo nevidni za internet
<msev> No rule to make target `Champlain-0.12.gir', needed by `champlain-0.12.vapi' -> pa gir1.2-champlain-0.12 mam inštaliran
<slax0r> to nima veze
<slax0r> make target za .gir manjka v source
<msev> hmm
<msev> google mi nič ne pomaga... :)
<slax0r> msev: mogoce ti bo #champlain pomgal
<msev> samo 1 user je notr
<msev> :D
<msev> poleg mene
<slax0r> mailing list?
<msev> ajaaaa
<dz0ny> .apt champlain
<jablana> libchamplain-0.4-dev {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libchamplain-0.4-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libchamplain-0.4-0 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> libchamplain-0.12-dev {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> libchamplain-0.12-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> libchamplain-0.12-0 {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gir1.2-gtkchamplain-0.12 {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gir1.2-champlain-0.12 {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jablana> gir1.0-gtkchamplain-0.4 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jablana> gir1.0-champlain-0.4 {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<napsy> ou yea
<dz0ny> -dev ti manjka
<msev> kje
<msev> :)
<dz0ny> libchamplain-0.12-dev namesti
<msev> okay thanks bom pogledal
<msev> dz0ny, mam že inštailraan
<msev> tko da to ni to
<slax0r> zakaj pa compilas btw?
<msev> zto da bom meu u enmu programu bingove mape
<dz0ny> msev: a je program drugace ze v ubuntu repotu?
<slax0r> huh?
<msev> ne na githubu je
<dz0ny> k pol mas build-dep
<msev> stronnag/mwptools
<slax0r> a ce pa namestis iz repota pa ne mores met binglovih map?
<dz0ny> kater
<msev> openstreetview pa take mape ma notr
<msev> toj program za spremlat enga opensource avtopilota za rc helikoptrčke, letala
<msev> bom vam prekopiral njegova navodila
<msev> k sm Å¡el po njih
<msev> boste lahko ocenil če sm že kje prej zaj...
<msev> .
<msev> .
<msev> 1. clone champlain from github <git://git.gnome.org/libchamplain>
<msev> 2. cd libchamplain/
<msev> 3. copy quadkeys.patch into this directory
<msev> 4. apply the patch, ignore the offset messages:
<msev> $ patch -p1 < quadkeys.patch
<msev> checking file champlain/champlain-network-tile-source.c
<msev> Hunk #1 succeeded at 478 (offset -6 lines).
<msev> Hunk #2 succeeded at 536 (offset -6 lines).
<slax0r> oh boy...
<msev> 5. configure, build, install. This _will_ override the Ubuntu provided
<slax0r> pastebin -.-
<msev> version. I don't know if this will be bad, but if necessary you can
<msev> reinstall via apt-get. You need to have (at least) installed the
<msev> 'gnome-common', 'gobject-introspection' and 'gtk-doc-tools' packages.
<msev> $ apt-get install gnome-common gtk-doc-tools gobject-introspection
<msev> $ ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-vala
<msev> $ make && sudo make install
<msev> 6. In an act of (IMHO) gross stupidity, Ubuntu (at least in my 14.04
<msev> VM), keeps libchamplain in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, so you also need
<msev> to:
<msev> $ sudo cp /usr/lib/libchamplain-* /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: daj +m :P
<msev> 7. Probably need to rebuild mwp, as the library version will have
<msev> changed.
<msev> 8. A .config/mwp/sources.json is attached. $ mkdir -p  ~/.config/mwp
<msev> ja vem sam k je lih email nism hotu :)
<slax0r> a, je konec :P
<slax0r> nima veze, ne mores 50 vrstic pastat v kanal :)
<slax0r> lej ksna zmeda je zdaj z tega :)
<msev> no to k piše pod 1. sem pač zdownloadal latest verzijo 0_12_7
<msev> potem sem odpakiral in v to mapo skopiral tisti patch
<msev> potem sem gnal tisti ukaz in je patchal
<msev> potem sem inštaliral the gnome-common gobject-intro.. gtk-doc-...
<msev> potem pognal tist autogen ukaz gor
<dz0ny> 6. In an act of (IMHO) gross stupidity, Ubuntu (at least in my 14.04
<dz0ny> < msev> VM), keeps libchamplain in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, so you also need
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> multiarch smo
<dz0ny> prosim
<slax0r> in? :)
<msev> hmmm
<msev> kaj?
<dz0ny> slax0r: ja 32b verzijo paketa moras namestit
<slax0r> dz0ny: vseeno je dumb lokacija :P
<msev> aja
<slax0r> lib64/ > everything else :P
<msev> sam js mam 64bitne windoze
<msev> mislm ubuntu
<msev> tut
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> slax0r: kako bos pa arm zraven spravu
<dz0ny> je cist prov
<slax0r> iz not :P
<slax0r> windoze, msev, ewwwww :P
<msev> sorry opensauce man
<napsy> to se sploh kdo uporabla?
<slax0r> mja...js
<slax0r> za gaming :P
<msev> morm mal špilat apb z bivšimi sošolci s faxa
<msev> :)
<slax0r> apb?
<dz0ny> nc boys&fbi agents later
<msev> priporočam
<slax0r> kaj pa je apb?
<msev> All points bulletin al neki tazga
<msev> zgleda podobn kt kšna GTA
<msev> prek neta, zastonj je
<msev> eni so policaji eni lopovi :)
<napsy> za to rabis windows?
<msev> mhm
<msev> aja no pa Å¡e za kj
<msev> npr. ne bom se matral za diplomo da jim pošljem v .odt-ju in jim bo kj čudn
<msev> etc...pa sketchup...nočem se s temu wine-am matrat :D
<msev> pa še kakšna druga igra + program za 3D oblikovanje
<msev> ostalo pa pač bi šlo čist lepo na linuxu
<msev> :D
<msev> okey dz0ny slax0r kaj sta ugotovila?
<msev> dz0ny, slax0r :D
<msev>  ja 32b verzijo paketa moras namestit -> a to?
<msev> bom poizkusu
<yang> americans https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgnqduUR_mE
<Pepelka13> Blend TECH - Inspired by Blendtec's Will it Blend - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »http://www.softlayer.com At SoftLayer we wanted to turn some RAM and Network into Network Storage....using a blender. Instead we got a ground up mess. http:/...«
<msev> nope ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ imaš sekundo?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj dobim za vsak test ki ga poženem https://paste.sh/fjWDS0E_#sHOSd8AKEo67_8vs4ejjg1gr ?
<CrazyLemon> chai je nameščen
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @30.05.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 73%  zmerno oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:29, Kulminacija: 13:00:54, Sončni zahod: 20:44:18
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 26min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nevermind..sm že ugotovil kje je težava
<zdobersek> it's not chai, it's you
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek surprisingly its not me :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41816/#p41816
<slax0r> se je kdo ze kaj igral z chromecast?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ stran radioterminal.si sux..sploh se ne da sparsat kaj se trenutno predvaja..u suck! :)
<Sky[x]> lol
<slax0r> Sky[x]: mi2 sva se menla za pc case ne?
<Sky[x]> aja sem gledov pa nic najdu :(
<slax0r> ni panike
<slax0r> sem zrihtal par dni po tistem chieftec bigtower :)
<slax0r> hvala vseeno
<Sky[x]> ql ;)
<slax0r> mislim, nism se zrihtu, kr tipa ni doma do naslednjega tedna :)
<Sky[x]> aja eh
<slax0r> WAIT WAT?
<slax0r> RMS je bil v sloveniji?
<lynxlynxlynx> par let nazaj ziher
<slax0r> http://www.fsf.org/bulletin/2012/spring/around-the-world-with-rms
<lynxlynxlynx> v moderni galeriji al neki primerljivo nenavadnega
<Pepelka13> Around the world with RMS — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: backup sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41817/#p41817
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> .vreme luka koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 22.9°C @30.05.2014 16:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 62% Veter: jugozahodnik 3.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:22:23, Kulminacija: 13:04:02, Sončni zahod: 20:45:41
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 23min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 17°C @30.05.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 68%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:29, Kulminacija: 13:00:54, Sončni zahod: 20:44:18
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 26min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> lepa lepa :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ni lepa!
<CrazyLemon> nevihta
<Sky[x]> se dobr da ne grem ta vikend na obalo :)
<CrazyLemon> jutri bo kul
<CrazyLemon> v nedeljo delno kul
<CrazyLemon> to je bil blackout :)
<upd_> a se da matematično izračunat, če imam dva epochtime A in B, recimo da je A 1401464695 in B je 1401464795, če je B v isti minuti kot A ? xD
<zdobersek> mod 60?
<lynxlynxlynx> mal več
<zdobersek> mod 61?
<lynxlynxlynx> A je v isti minuti kot B iff A = B
<upd_> pa mi ne bo to samo vrnilo če je razlika večja kot 1 minuta ?
<orion1111> floor(A mod 60) ?
<orion1111> pa potem isto naredis za B in primerjas dobljene integerje?
<lynxlynxlynx> dej prvo povej kaj je "ista minuta"
<lynxlynxlynx> v katerikoli uri?
<upd_> ja pač 17:51:10 in 17:51:50
<upd_> ja ura ni pomembna
<lynxlynxlynx> ja pol ma zdobersek cist prov
<lynxlynxlynx> no, spet sem prehiter
<orion1111> floor(A / (float) 60) je bolj prav
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<upd_> if(floor(A / (float) 60) == floor(B / (float) 60)) ?
<orion1111> aha
<zdobersek> X - (X % 60)
<zdobersek> y u divide
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e vedno ni dovolj
<lynxlynxlynx> orionovo moraš potem moddat
<upd_> ok da probam
<orion1111> mogoce se moras obdat levo in desno stran posebej z (int)
<orion1111> ker primerjava floatov je mal cudna
<orion1111> oz. nesigurna
<upd_> ubistvu mi ni čist jasn tole
<upd_> int a = 1401465668;  int b = 1401465669; int modA = a % 61;  int modB = b % 61;
<upd_> modA je 1 modB je 2
<upd_> what now ?
<CrazyLemon> oh crap..here we go again
<upd_> % to vrne ostanek ane
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] App Grid Is A Superior Ubuntu Software Center Alternative  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wObwcGUe78c/appgrid-ubuntu-software-centre-alternative
<lynxlynxlynx> razmišlji po korakih
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo pretvori iz sekund v minute, potem pa izlušči samo minute v trenutni uri
<lynxlynxlynx> (a//60)%60 oz. ((a-(a%60))/60)%60
<lynxlynxlynx> s/trenutni/tekoči/
<upd_> ah točno ja v minute najprej dela hvala vsem
<zdobersek> oyoyoyoy
<lynxlynxlynx> a pride kdo jutr na POK?
<zdobersek> a bo kej za jest?
<lynxlynxlynx> valda
<lynxlynxlynx> a si že bil na pikniku brez hrane?
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e presnojedci ne delajo takih
<zdobersek> mah, skoda, bi pris, pa ne morem
<CrazyLemon> ne mu verjet niti besede :)
<yang> http://shop.assmann24.at/supplyimages/MLTB_Embeded/Ass-Net-Tech-2014-15EN.jpg
<mitko> dan
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<mitko> kokreten bumbar sm
<mitko> uno nalogo k sm jo delu prejšen teden ne
<mitko> sm mel na gistu in javen gist
<mitko> in zleda da se je en lulek spravu prepisvat
<mitko> -.-
<Sky[x]> haha nic novega
<Sky[x]> takih stvari se ne objavla :D
<Sky[x]> mitko, drugic jo daj na github :D
<Sky[x]> pa povsot se podpis :P
<mitko> in dubu sm nula pik
<Sky[x]> in na koncu se tozi svojega sosolca :D
<Sky[x]> poslji mail in z dokazom da si vse imel narejeno
<mitko> sm pisal asistentu
<Sky[x]> pa link do gista :D
<mitko> ga je sam najdu
<mitko> mu ga nism poslov
<mitko> xD
<Sky[x]> mitko: pisi mu da si pripravljen priti zagovarjat da si sam vse naredil :)
<mitko> pač sam napisu sam mu da sm gist upirablju
<mitko> sej mi je dal še eno možnost ja
<mitko> omg vse mam tle gor
<mitko> na gistux
<mitko> pa vse odprut
<Sky[x]> dej link naloge da vidm :)
<mitko> https://gist.github.com/Pitko/11924551ca3e437b2b8b
<Pepelka13> dn2.sh
<mitko> pa tale vš irc je kej zaščiten
<mitko> k mislm da sm enkrat googlov pa sm najdu svoj pogovore
<lynxlynxlynx> ni, vse je logirano
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je lahko dokaz v tvoj prid
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da ti nismo preveč pomagali
<mitko> IFS=':' read -a string <<< "$line" tole me pa res zanima če prov razumem to sm na netu najdu
<mitko> IFS je nek seperator
<mitko> <<< pa poveže vhod z izhodom ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> bad form
<mitko> če jaz to prov razumem
<lynxlynxlynx> IFS se raje ne tikaj, ker te hitro ugrizne nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> input field separator
<lynxlynxlynx> privzeto je to whitespace
<mitko> aha ok
<lynxlynxlynx> <<< je pa here-string
<mitko> a?
<mitko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> je, čudno ime
<lynxlynxlynx> enovrstični here-doc ;)
<mitko> kaj to pomen :D
<mitko> pač prenos iz tizga v to
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja, gor imaš simpl implementacijo explode al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> vse lepo piše da je logirano..če ignoriraš ctcp notice pa ni naš problem :)
<lynxlynxlynx> isto bi lahko naredil z: string=( $(echo "$line" | sed 's/:/ /g') )
<lynxlynxlynx> kar ti je najbrž malo bolj jasno
<mitko> ne manj
<mitko> :D
<mitko> unu mi je bolj
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<mitko> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sam v bistvu je moja rešitev pomankljiva
<lynxlynxlynx> bash in presledki, nikoli ne zmanjka zajebancije
<mitko> razmišlu sm z regexom
<lynxlynxlynx> kako razbiješ niti ni tako važno
<mitko> Å¡e ena >> active.log to nardi nov fajl
<mitko> to je tut iz googla
<lynxlynxlynx> append
<mitko> iz vhoda preusmer na ta izhod
<dz0ny> ping
<mitko> mislm appand ja
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> hi all
<lynxlynxlynx> če ne obstaja, ustvari, sicer pa samo doda
<mitko> aha
<mitko> hvala ti za razlage
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny <CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ stran radioterminal.si sux..sploh se ne da sparsat kaj se trenutno predvaja..u suck! :)
<CrazyLemon> če nisi vidu!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> dz0ny: not moje delo
<dz0ny> i have mobile front
<dz0ny> m.radioterminal.si
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> tam se tudi ne da sparsat..vsaj js nism vidu nobenga vira :)
<dz0ny> maš json
<CrazyLemon> na radioterminal.si ko poskušam sparsat #player_avtor pa #player_komad pa dobim 'avtor' pa 'lomad' :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v bistvu se ne spomnim nič bolj elegantnega
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma sm poskušal tudi json..pa nism najdu vira ravno..sam tipične wordpress poste :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa da bi ostalo v eni vrstici
<dz0ny> http://t.radioterminal.si/zgodovina/sedaj.json
<CrazyLemon> to mi delaj..tnx:D
<dz0ny> http://t.radioterminal.si/zgodovina.json
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim zgodovine..rabim sam trenutni komad da lahk tukaj vpišem '.rt' pa mi izpiše kdo je pa kaj poje :)
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni lol..ker rhythmbox ne izpiše tega :)
<dz0ny> fora a reason
<dz0ny> 10 je blo sam streamripperjev
<CrazyLemon> no..fora a reason je sedaj tudi pull request :)
<dz0ny> pol je zacel vse crkvat
<dz0ny> zdej je mir
<mitko> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmDricQGK6w prvega avgusta se začne
<Pepelka13> edX | LinuxFoundationX: Introduction to Linux: XLFS101x About Video - YouTube
<mitko> sm dubu melj :D
<Pepelka13> »Introduction to Linux Register for Introduction to Linus at https://www.edx.org/courses Develop a good working knowledge of Linux using both the graphical in...«
<mitko> sm se prjavu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7-6nXGflec
<Pepelka13> Goat riding a guy riding a bike - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Addis ababa«
<CrazyLemon> loool :D
<idioterna> kr hud
<CrazyLemon> dobr se drži
<orion1111> upd: ti je uspelo tisto od prej?
<upd> ja ampak zdej moram Å¡e najdit zadnjo sekundo v tisti minuti
<upd> gre počasi me preveč glava boli :)
<Pepelka13>  [COKS] Mesto Muenchen je na svojih 15.000 delovnih postajah operacijski sistem Windows zamenjalo z Linux-om – opensource.com  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1276
<CrazyLemon> a spet?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj mi moraš komplicirat življenje? :) tisto je čist kul delujoča rešitev! :)
<mitko> http://theory.stanford.edu/~aiken/moss/
<Pepelka13> Plagiarism Detection
<mitko> to majo
<mitko> na friju
<CrazyLemon> ni samo na friju
<Sky[x]> to majo tud za diplomske verjetno :D
<mitko> mhm
<msev_> čer
<msev_> If you did the (default) local install for mwptools, then you need:
<msev_> export XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:$HOME.local/share:
<msev_> (and put in it ~/.bashrc)
<msev_> This is described in the manual, but perhaps not obviously if you
<msev_> don't know you need it :)
<msev_> ^^tole kaj naj naredim
<CrazyLemon> to kar piše? :)
<msev_> ja sm skopiral notr v bashrc
<msev_> pa Å¡e vedno ne dela :(
<msev_> tole me muči
<msev_> When I give this command: $ gsettings set org.mwptools.planner map-sources 'sources.json'
<msev_> It says "scheme "org.mwptools.planner" doesn't exist ...
<lynxlynxlynx> da bi prijelo, bi rabil frišno lupino
<lynxlynxlynx> naredi export še v tekoči, pa bo
<msev_> u'll need to dumb it down a bit
<msev_> please
<msev_> kaj naj napišem v terminal
<msev_> D:
<msev_> a se odlogiram pa nazaj logiram?
<lynxlynxlynx> export XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:$HOME.local/share:
<msev_> ja?
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi raje:
<lynxlynxlynx> export XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share:$HOME/.local/share:
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj pri meni ~ nima končnega slasha
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa Å¡e bolj kompatibilno:
<msev_> a to dam v terminal ali v bashrc
<lynxlynxlynx> export XDG_DATA_DIRS="$XDG_DATA_DIRS:/usr/share:$HOME.local/share:"
<lynxlynxlynx> v terminal
<msev_> še vedno mi tole napiše Shema 'org.mwptools.planner' ne obstaja.
<msev_> meh bom jutr, pa vam bom vse opisal kaj delam
<msev_> etc.
<msev_> lahko noč! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ti maš navodila
<lynxlynxlynx> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-05-31
<msev> jutro
<dz0ny> dons je elita na POK
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon je doma :P
<sasa84> pa jst :P
<dz0ny> ja k nismo elita
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<CrazyLemon> omg! its not working!
<upd> :D
<dz0ny> yet
<dz0ny> Get:7 http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main systemd-services amd64 204-5ubuntu20.2 [197 kB]
<dz0ny> Get:8 http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main libsystemd-daemon0 amd64 204-5ubuntu20.2 [9,748 B]
<Pepelka13> Index of /ubuntu
<Pepelka13> Index of /ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> hm? :)
<CrazyLemon> a to danes?
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> a je kaj brejkal systemd? :D
<dz0ny> se nic ne poganja
<dz0ny> sam pripravljajo na switch
<dz0ny> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Two Door Cinema Club - Changing of the Seasons
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> danes je lep dan da naredim koncno update :>
<Sky[x]> in upam da vse pezivi :D
<Sky[x]> prezivi*
<dz0ny> GG
<dz0ny> it won't
<dz0ny> also se en k ni elitist
<dz0ny> :>
<Sky[x]> fora je k bo apple zih v pondelk kej novga spet dal :D
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Röyksopp & Robyn - Do It Again
<CrazyLemon> it works!
<Sky[x]> lp
<upd_> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Monade - regarde
<Sky[x]> eh ja se 1h 15min da bo dol prenesu vse updejte :>
 * sasa84_ pihne dz0ny v uho
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny error error! na rhythmboxu piše izvajalca!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kako je bilo na pikniku??
<sasa84_> zakon!!!
<sasa84_> do enih zjutri sm bla ;)
<CrazyLemon> kako če se je ob 10.30 začel? danes zjutraj torej
<sasa84_> o katerem piknuku pa govoriš? :P
<sasa84_> jaz sem bla na pikniku, ko je mel sosed 60 let :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ o POK.. govorila si da boš šla ...
<Sky[x]> updejt uspel celo :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon,nism nč rekla, d bom šla
<sasa84_> najd loge, kjer sem to govorila
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jah spraševala si idioterna če kdo gre pa kdaj je .. in sem predvideval da greš :)
<sasa84_> to je pa res... sprašvala sem, če kdo gre :)
<CrazyLemon> pa kdaj je!
<CrazyLemon> nič..zoncolan čaka.. lejtr
<Sky[x]> danes je piknik vas pa ni tam ojej cist ne resni ste :(
<sasa84_> ti tud Sky[x] :P
<Sky[x]> P
<Sky[x]> :P
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: no elitists here
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> kaj te muc vagrant spet
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, vagrant mi jebe po updejtu na maverics :>
<Sky[x]> nfs ne dela ql
<dz0ny> sftp?
<Sky[x]> eno mapo mi zagrabi ene pa ne, odvisno katera je prva v config.yaml :D
<dz0ny> heh
<dz0ny> mja
<Sky[x]> ce dam pa nfs disable pa nic boljs
<dz0ny> nfs nikol nisem resno uporabljal
<Sky[x]> pa /etc/exports sem pobrisal ze cist
<Sky[x]> pomoje bom se provision poskusil :(
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, kaj ti kej ustvarjas ?
<dz0ny> can't tell :>
<dz0ny> od unga k lahko
<dz0ny> ubuntu.si stran
<dz0ny> pa en agentless provison za naprave
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny> pa mopidy..
<dz0ny> and stuff around
<dz0ny> pa neke PR za random projekte
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> na docker bo treba pocas :D
<CrazyLemon> čuj ti njega..cant tell.. pokaži NDA pa bomo mi povedali can or cant you :p
<idioterna> sasa84_: js sm bil tam tebe pa nism vidu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/amds-opengl-performance-is-nothing-close-to-nvidia-on-this-benchmark.3806
<Pepelka13> GamingOnLinux - AMD's OpenGL Performance Is Nothing Close To Nvidia On This Benchmark
<Pepelka13> »I got an interesting email from Michael A. Marks the technical director for Aspyr Media who built his own steambox and ran some OpenGL tests with interesting results.«
<Gregor3000> ja zakaj ni še obeh opensource driverjev testiral, da vidimo kako se obnesejo? ali so obojni še slabši od teh?
<dz0ny> foss so kr ok
<dz0ny> amd so crap
<dz0ny> to se gelda sam ce delajo
<dz0ny> kolk hitro so pa še pršli nismo nikamor
<dz0ny> idioterna: pol ste spisal plan za nadvlado linuxa?
<dz0ny> al ste sam čevape jedl?
<Gregor3000> torej v tem primeru bi bili FOSS za AMD še slabši od AMD gonilnikov??
<dz0ny> ne obratno
<dz0ny> za amd blob mam tearing, razne cudne artefakte
<dz0ny> pa ko bootam rac
<dz0ny> je buffer od takrat k je crashnu not
<dz0ny> in to par sekund gledam
<dz0ny> :>
<Gregor3000> pa sej mi ni čisto jasno zakaj sploh delajho te blobe zato da skrijejo tehnologijo al kaj?
<Gregor3000> ker če kao skrivajo pol jo slabo skrivajo in demonstrirajo...
<lynxlynxlynx> amd je kr odprt glede specifikacij
<lynxlynxlynx> sam trajajo stvari
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sem si nalozil vagrant 1.5.4 in mi spet vse dela :>
<Sky[x]> wtf
<Sky[x]> neki se zjebe zgleda z 1.6 :(
<Sky[x]> pa se ruby se neki tud krega na osx mors v vagrantfile dat da taprav ruby vzame grrr
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: backup sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41818/#p41818
<Gregor3000> LOL facebook reklama: The Settlers - Online Game - Najbolj privlačna igra na svetu. Prenos ni. Samo igrati v vašem brskalniku
<Gregor3000> danes settlers ne. strežnik pokvarjen.
<yang> Druga Godba (do sedaj), se Magnifico & Serbian warriors http://jp.si/koncerti/20140530-Druga_Godba/
<yang> http://www.dnevnik.si/kultura/glasba-je-osnovna-pravica tale je ful dobr igral
<Pepelka13> Glasba je osnovna pravica | Dnevnik
<Pepelka13> »Med izvajalci avtohtonega saharskega in sahelskega puščavskega bluesa zaseda Omara Moctar - Bombino posebno mesto. Za kitaro je prijel v 90. letih kot najstnik in s svojim talentom privlekel pozornost svojega učitelja, tuareškega kitarista Haje Bebeja, ki ga je rekrutiral v svojo skupino in mu nadel artistični nadimek Bombino (izpeljanka iz italijanske«
<yang> idioterna: Metelkove sem se ognil
<yang> tak alternativc pa spet nisem
<yang> http://www.delo.si/kultura/knjizevni-listi/v-arhivu-douglasa-adamsa-nasli-nova-besedila.html
<Pepelka13> V arhivu Douglasa Adamsa našli nova besedila
<Pepelka13> »Za ljubitelje kultnega Štoparskega vodnika: izšla bodo doslej še neobjavljena besedila Douglasa Adamsa.«
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10410482_10203268156040114_2257925606041158331_n.jpg
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10427287_10152488186001983_1255293291154251068_n.jpg?oh=191fa8b532469d794f7c0989dc789196&oe=53F25F00&__gda__=1408740965_7189b233e802ba222416b3ccd186cf11
<idioterna> dz0ny: bl cevape ja
<idioterna> yang: nisi prevec brihtn.
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej nimamo novega predsednika?
<dz0ny> naah distrocracy wars so mel
<dz0ny> predsednico?
<sasa84> ubuntu ftw!
<sasa84> ups :D
<dz0ny> jaz sem nominiral saso
<lynxlynxlynx> pol uo-ja je novega, predsednik pa ne
<lynxlynxlynx> bo nova šansa čez dve leti, mogoče že prej
<sasa84> dz0ny,verjetno ne mislš mene :P
<dz0ny> ne ti si sasa84
<dz0ny> lahk si pa virtualna predsednica
<sasa84> š tam d bi mi kšn kej poturil :P
<sasa84> ne ne...nč nč :P
<dz0ny> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> delno si pa bla pohvaljena za prevajanje
<dz0ny> let me guess c| je uo
<lynxlynxlynx> neki smo jih prisilil, ja :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bo dost lažje delat
<dz0ny> po bodo ubuntu sekcijo ukinl
<dz0ny> pa bo samo nix sekcija
<dz0ny> nixos
<lynxlynxlynx> domen je v uo, ja :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: si vidu k nisi Å¡u volt
<dz0ny> kr ukinl so te
<lynxlynxlynx> če bo ubuntu kej na slabšem, si boste sami krivi, res
<lynxlynxlynx> nikol vas ni nikjer
<lynxlynxlynx> se pozna, da ni andreja in nafise
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> nafise
<CrazyLemon> no..bom raje tiho pa grem naprej igrat igrico :D
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: bomo pa uporniško gibanje ubuntu
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. se ne sekiram kaj preveč.. ko sm vidu kako je z majicami mi od takrat naprej kr dol visi :D
<dz0ny> te zgodbe pa ne poznam
<dz0ny> si lačal, pa nisi dobil majce?
<dz0ny> plačal*
<CrazyLemon> naah..majice hranijo penzijo
<CrazyLemon> +za
<dz0ny> lol
<idioterna> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5502/10474490106_7a55252c6e.jpg
<dz0ny> Peter Sunde no more
<dz0ny> TPB will be shut down
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> meh
<idioterna> kje bom pa zdej dobivu stuff
<dz0ny> jah reku je da dead man switch
<dz0ny> ce se ne prijavi vsak dan, sam zihr je se kdo drug
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> bedn
<idioterna> nc, bbl
<CrazyLemon> tečni so s temi dead man switchi
<dz0ny> men se zdi to kar pravilno
<dz0ny> haha https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bneyu-PIEAEr8Ja.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> idioterna: vem da nism
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: backup sistema  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41819/#p41819
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-01
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [rešeno] [14.04] Težave z nastavitvami zvoka.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41820/#p41820
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://piratetimes.net/peter-sunde-arrested/
<Pepelka13> Peter Sunde Arrested | PirateTimes
<Pepelka13> »Peter Sunde has been arrested by Swedish and Polish police.«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem zakaj polish police
<dz0ny> ma dvojno državljanstvo
<dz0ny> al se pa eu gre kak eksperiment
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kredarica
<jablana> ARSO: Kredarica (2515 m) (2514m): -2.5°C @01.06.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 100% Veter: severozahodnik 4.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:30, Kulminacija: 13:03:52, Sončni zahod: 20:50:14
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlTA3rnpgzU
<Pepelka13> Solar FREAKIN' Roadways! - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Video by Michael Naphan mnaphan@gmail.com It's the roadway of the future! Feel inspired? Help us bring this project to the next step: https://www.indiegogo.c...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj si zbrisala sliko
<CrazyLemon> nesramnost pa taka
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> kakšno sliko?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem da si zbrisala sliko
<CrazyLemon> ne mi z ?
<CrazyLemon> vidim kaj počneš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> a na forumu al kje?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na svojem računalniku si pravkar zbrisala sliko
<sasa84> nope, nisem
<sasa84> sploh noben slik nisem gledala, niti brisala
<sasa84> (pregledujem vaje)
<sasa84> kakšno sliko pa?
<CrazyLemon> poglej v koš!
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidla da si zbrisala sliko
<sasa84> nope, nazadnje mam 31.5
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tud v dropboxu nimam sprememb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si že izbral barvo headerja?
<Sky[x]> zelena? :D
<CrazyLemon> sej zelena ni grda..dokler ni temna :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e v logotu je zelena.. :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no...kaj sm zbrisala? :)
<sasa84> vsaj povej kakšna nej bi bla slika
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 skrinšot
<sasa84> skrinšot česa...koša?
<CrazyLemon> sj veš česa :$
<sasa84> koša? da boš vidu kaj je blo nazadne zbrisan?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 skrinšot si zbrisala!
<CrazyLemon> jao..a ti narišem
<CrazyLemon> sj bi ti pa moram posodo pospravit
<sasa84> ma jst nism dns nč brisala no
<sasa84> ne dropbox, ne v mapah, ne screencloud
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej vseeno no..zamerim pa greva naprej!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> v košu mam nazadne 31. 5.
<Sky[x]> sasa84, rm -rf si uporabila kar ne gre v kos :P
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri košu
<sasa84> Sky[x], tega ne uporablam... zihr je zihr :P
<CrazyLemon> potrebno je popravit "Premaknjeno v smeti na"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pinky/magenta
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ok..da vem uskladit header na forumu
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/header.png
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kul
<dz0ny> magenta :)
<dz0ny> #6f5499
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vsaj veš kakšen je bil skrinšot?
<CrazyLemon> #6f5499 ni magenta
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozabi že enkrat na ta skrinšot no
<CrazyLemon> zbrisala si ga
<CrazyLemon> its gone
<CrazyLemon> long gone!
<sasa84> jah...če nimam nč...
<sasa84> pa sej na forum nalagam tko, da dam gor
<msev> jou
<msev> tist prej mi je uspel
<msev> k sm meu težave
<msev> nevem kaj mi je blo, bom mogu reinštalirat mint na netbooku :D
<msev> sm neki pomembnega zbrisou :D
<msev> crap
<yang> idioterna: a ti ves majo tukaj pr Stadionu ? Nek otroski direndaj ze cel dan
<yang> pa fajn so ozvoceni
<orion1111> Pri cem se zaposlitev prej dobi? PHP ali Ruby On Rails?
<orion1111> ..
<dz0ny> php za 5€ na uro
<dz0ny> :D
<orion1111> za RoR je vecja placa?
<orion1111> (na splosno(
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> python je 35-65
<dz0ny> za ror se je ponujal 25-35
<dz0ny> k sm mal spremljal
<dz0ny> sam to ne prek Å¡tudenta :>
<orion1111> trenutno se ucim symfony2, pol pa ce bo cas se ror
<dz0ny> WELL PREDLAGAM DA SI MAL SLO SHOPE POGLEDAS
<dz0ny> SRY
<dz0ny> kaj pocnejo
<dz0ny> ce ciljas na s
<dz0ny> si
<dz0ny> ce na tujino, je pa well
<dz0ny> kr ti pase skori
<dz0ny> dobr je kak funkcijski jezik poznat
<Sky[x]> orion1111, symfony2 je kr ql ja :)
<Sky[x]> orion1111, drugace pa je ful povprasevanaj trenutno za JS
<orion1111> node?
<Sky[x]> angularjs
<Sky[x]> pa meteorjs zna biti zanimiv
<dz0ny> i still don't get meteorjs
<Sky[x]> dz0ny,  why?
<dz0ny> nc posebnega
<dz0ny> sam nicely packed stuff
<CrazyLemon> hipster..mora bit neki posebnega da bi ga uporabljal
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> ne more resvat en problem k ga drugi ne
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri problemih.. moje delo na forumu je pretty much done :)
<dz0ny> strani pa se ni :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol te pa ukinejo
<CrazyLemon> no to me ne skrbi..hotu sm se sam pohvalit :p
<dz0ny> aja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny omenjaš njih.. ni njih pri ubuntu.si :)
<dz0ny> http://steam-wallet-cards.com/?click=e826d3
<Pepelka13> steam-wallet-cards - share your unique link and get free Steam Wallet cards!
<Pepelka13> »We are happy to announce Madness! During this promotion you can get Steam Wallet codes for free! Act fast, this is a limited time offer! Visit website to find out more!«
<dz0ny> dejte mal poklikat
<dz0ny> se 5 klikov rabim
<CrazyLemon> spammer :)
<dz0ny> da vidim ce ni scam
<dz0ny> 3
<dz0ny> 2
<dz0ny> 1
<dz0ny> zihr se bo tale vlekel
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm se povezat na wireless od bratranca..sam vidim da ga je končno zapru :D
<dz0ny> .nalozi http://steam-wallet-cards.com/?click=e826d3
<Pepelka13> steam-wallet-cards - share your unique link and get free Steam Wallet cards!
<jablana> steam-wallet-cards - share your unique link and get free Steam Wallet cards!
<jablana> undefined
<Pepelka13> »We are happy to announce Madness! During this promotion you can get Steam Wallet codes for free! Act fast, this is a limited time offer! Visit website to find out more!«
<CrazyLemon> a si dobu klik?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če tale hulu dela ..piše da sm US
<sasa84> oj LorD_DDooM :D
<LorD_DDooM> ahoy, sasa84 wazap?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: scam je
<dz0ny> sms klub
<sasa84> Bo bo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> ti?
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-25
<napsy> jutro
 * napsy pa je nabavu njegov prvi avto :P
<Sky[x]> a res
<Sky[x]> o nice :D
<napsy> hehe jup :)
<Sky[x]> zdj bo z avto hotu na majske igre pa v avtu spal :D
<napsy> taku taku :)
<idioterna> a nimas za bicikl al kuga
<idioterna> sej ce mors spat se u travo ulezes pa z biciklam pokrijes :)
<napsy> biciku ze mam
<idioterna> da te ne zebe
<napsy> ma avto sm nabavu za jurija, se nism vozu odkar mam izpit
<napsy> .. sm semlad voznik
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js nism vec mladi
<idioterna> sm pa nedeljski
<idioterna> k vsako binkostno nedelo avto pelem
<napsy> aja pa en q. mam ce kdo ve
<napsy> mam eno tezavo
<napsy> bencinar clio, sam mam ful tezave z speljavanje v klanc
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> kasne tezave?
<napsy> drugc ko pa da dam ful po gasu ne bo sel gor, ugasne al pa zacne drset dol
<idioterna> rocno zategnes pa spuscas sklopko dokler ne pocepne, pol pa spustis rocno
<napsy> zdj baje so lahk tezave s sklopko tut
<dz0ny> lol
<napsy> ce to naredim ugasne
<napsy> oz ne zagrab
<zdobersek> speljevanje v klanec z rocno
<idioterna> ce je star clio pol je dost pricakovano da so tezave s sklopko
<zdobersek> seveda s kolesom teh tezav ni
<idioterna> tut z elektricnimi avtomobili jih ni
<idioterna> po mestu so plakati
<idioterna> da je elektricn klio 200 na mesec
<napsy> oz. baje z lamelo da je tezava
<napsy> ce ti to avto dela, nism pa zih
<idioterna> napsy: mozno, sam to mors pac racunat pr avtu za jurja
<idioterna> da bo jurja se servis
<napsy> upma da je sam to no, tistih 300 evrov se gre
<idioterna> ja sklopko na cliotu zamenat je dost dzabe
<idioterna> bl je problem da k bos to zrihtu bojo pa vrata stran padla
<idioterna> al pa kej
<idioterna> mislm z avti je skos to
<idioterna> razn ce se ti zmesa pa kups tacga k se ne kvar
<napsy> ja sj kako leto bi blo kul da bi zdrzal tolk da se mal navadim
<idioterna> sam pol das za starga 5 jurjov
<idioterna> pa vseen se eventuelno pokvar pol je pa se servis ful drag
<idioterna> jsm od bake yarisa pelu na servis pr 150kkm pa je bil 750 ojro
<napsy> okj, ga tak v petek plejem k znancu da se pod avto pogleda ka vse ne stima
<idioterna> so mi sicer neke popuste dal tko da sm placu manj k 500 na konc ampak je vseen kr sick
<dz0ny> well, jaz sem kupu kosilnico na nitko v merkatorju
<dz0ny> je delala točno 5 min
<idioterna> ja sej nazaj neses
<idioterna> pa dobis novo pa spet 5 minut kosis
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> pa tko delas dokler jim ne zmanka kosilnc
<idioterna> pol pa dnar nazaj dobis
<idioterna> pa gres se u hofer isto nardit :)
<idioterna> al pa lidl
<idioterna> nc, morm u office pocas
<napsy> aja pa se to, kje so kaki zanimivi kraji okol lj da se jih splaca na hitr pogledat .. mogoc kaka zanimiva restavracija
<idioterna> hm
<napsy> ko mas avto v lj v bistvui res ugotovis da ga ne rabis dost za mesto :D
<idioterna> okol lj
<idioterna> kok dalec pa?
<idioterna> mislm ce mas avto mors jit vsaj do minhna
<napsy> nevem tam 20 km stran
<napsy> recimo do kranja
<dz0ny> to sam do obvoznice prideš
<idioterna> 20km je 2 urce pes ce mal stops
<napsy> al pa logatca
<idioterna> ja js bi priporocu skarucno
<idioterna> zagarja
<idioterna> sam si mors vzet cajt
<idioterna> od ene 2h popoldan do 9h zvecer
<idioterna> pa mislm da je 50 evrov eno kosilo
<napsy> aja
<idioterna> sam pac ves ta cas jes
<idioterna> pa same nagravzno dobre stvari
<napsy> sva ucer prav studirala kam bi se lahka se zapeljala
<napsy> pa noben nim mel ideje pa se nedelja je bla
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/dir/46.0804891,14.4802045/Skaru%C4%8Dna/@46.1032068,14.5113409,14294m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x0:0x8cc38f2adf3c3d40!2m2!1d14.483663!2d46.152996?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<idioterna> tkole se pride
<napsy> kul si bom bukmarku
<napsy> thx
<zdobersek> na Crnivec
<zdobersek> pa pol na Kranjski Rak
<zdobersek> Jezersko je tud lepo
<idioterna> ja to je super izlet ce mas kompaktno gonilko
<idioterna> ce ne pa mal bl prtisnes no sej ni prov hudo
<zdobersek> za na Kranjsi Rak pac ne rabis kompakta
<idioterna> eh ze za na crnivc kr prov pride
<idioterna> ce punco peles se mors tut kej pogovarjat po poti
<idioterna> ceprov suni nima kompakt
<idioterna> k ni tak pussy k js
<zdobersek> sicer sem jst predlagu izlete z avtom
<zdobersek> vidva z napsyjem sta ocitno bla na kolesih
<napsy> zabelezen :)
<napsy> ja iscem kj da se mal furas pa da je kj za vidt
<zdobersek> kolo al avto?
<napsy> avto
<zdobersek> ah
<idioterna> psh.
<napsy> za kolo se hitrejs najde
<zdobersek> ce ma clio probleme z voznjo v hrib, pol niti ni treba v tiste konce silit ...
<yang> Hepi Towel day
<napsy> no sj pa za kasnej
<napsy> sicer v klanc gre, problem je z speljevanjem
<idioterna> vesel dan mladosti
<zdobersek> vesel ponedeljek
<idioterna> pa res lej
<idioterna> nc, morm sibat
<idioterna> ogrozat tovornjakarje po mestu
<zdobersek> glhf
<yang> Prav en trener na radiu "tekma je bla....svaka cast, vsaka cast nasim..."
 * CrazyLemon ni nikoli dal za servis več kot 200-ish €
<idioterna> yang tut ne.
<CrazyLemon> smart ppl!
<idioterna> aja jsm mislu da ma puntica
<CrazyLemon> oh..pol not so smart
<idioterna> o
<napsy> aja pa se en q, ce se spuscas z avtom dol po klancu, je bols met cim nizjo prestavo al nekak hitrosti primerno?
<idioterna> tok nizko da ti ne visa hitrosti
<napsy> ce prav zaztopim ce mas prvo pa se spuscas se zaviras z motorjem?
<idioterna> cim manj mors bremzo prtiskat
<idioterna> pa prtiskas jo tko
<idioterna> da prtisnes ornk
<idioterna> mislm ne tok da zablokira
<idioterna> ampak tok da fajn upocasnis
<idioterna> pol pa spustis
<idioterna> ce skos ripsas bremze se ful segrejejo
<idioterna> in slabs primejo pa zjebes jih
<napsy> okj
<napsy> se prav cim manj na bremzo pa taka prestava da ne zene avta naprej
<idioterna> ja sej vcas ksne zajebane klance das u prvo
<idioterna> pa ti ful zavrti motor pa se ful dere
<idioterna> sam to ni problem uresnic
<idioterna> pol pac pohodis bremzo za 10m
<idioterna> pa spet pustis da ga zavrti
<napsy> neki takega je blo p ame je strah postal da kj unicujem
<idioterna> kar ne smes delat je da skos na bremzi stojis
<idioterna> ne motorja nc ne boli ce se hitr v prazno vrti
<napsy> sm pa pri izpitu mel dizla, zdj pa bencinarja, je dost vlka razlika no
<napsy> dizel je kr sel, tu morm pa kr po gasu stisnat da spelje
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dizli so bl komot
<idioterna> sam ful bl serjejo
<CrazyLemon> tko hudih klancev pa ni da moraš met v 1 ob spustu
<napsy> moja ma se posebi probleme, ji dostkrat crkne avto v kriziscu
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da greš tam 20-30km/h in da avto tako tuli da kr glava boli
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: hm?
<idioterna> valda da so
<idioterna> pa se posebi tam v vasm koncu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope
<napsy> pa okolica skofje loka
<idioterna> pol se pa ti premal vozs :)
<CrazyLemon> nikoli nisem mel v prvi ob spustu
<idioterna> ja tam tut
<idioterna> pa tle v nasih hribih je tut dost teh
<idioterna> 25% segmentov
<idioterna> k pac nimas kej
<idioterna> das u prvo, spustis do 40
<idioterna> pol pa bremzas do 15
<idioterna> pa spet
<CrazyLemon> kako dolgi so ti segmenti 25% ? :)
<zdobersek> long enough, eh
<idioterna> ja ne vem tm 500m dolgi
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/dir/46.0254211,14.7055629/46.0239684,14.7056595/@46.0269706,14.7093717,17z?hl=en recimo
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<idioterna> je skos cist strm
<idioterna> z biciklom ze kr neprijetno segrejes feltne
<zdobersek> ti mas tko diske
<idioterna> ja js pa zvijem rotorje
<idioterna> tle po tem dol
<idioterna> no al pa tlele cak
<zdobersek> cakam
<yang> kako je z biciklom k ma kontra bremzo ? ce se peles po klancu dol te lahko vrze vznak al ?
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/dir/46.0249703,14.6942546/46.0260096,14.7008959/@46.024326,14.6985355,17z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e2?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<idioterna> tole
<idioterna> yang: vznak? :)
<yang> mislim dvigne te nazaj
<zdobersek> kontra bremzo?
<idioterna> fizika nije ti najjaca strana?
<yang> gledu sm en bicikel, sam ma kontro, nikol nisem meu bicikla s kontro
<idioterna> po resnm klancu loh zaribas zadn lezaj
<idioterna> drugac pa nc druzga ni
<yang> pa jaz rad pedala nazaj vrtim v tem primsru bi zlajfal
<idioterna> ja, to pa res
<idioterna> po moje ni resitve tle
<yang> bom ga su pogledat, rablen za 50 eur
<yang> bbl
<anny_> jutro
<anny_> What is the name of the linux structure that contains the process name?
<CrazyLemon> its A
<CrazyLemon> its always A
<CrazyLemon> jutro o/
<anny_> hvala :)
<anny_> grem poiskat kakšen bolj kredibilen vir :P
<CrazyLemon> pfft!
<anny_> tema je malware na androidu
<anny_> uffff
<anny_> ena za mojstre
<anny_> https://filetea.me/default/#t1sblZ0wZx2RkSc7nuqrYN7XQ
<Seniorita> FileTea, anonymous, volatile file sharing
<anny_> http://pastebin.com/C5pAY4sx
<Seniorita> The binary "reverse-challenge" adopts a few anti reverse engineering techniques - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je že tist ukaz za uskladit/pobrisat local branche? git fetch -f ali -p ?
<zdobersek> git help fetch
<zdobersek> fffs
<CrazyLemon> its that easy huh?
<dz0ny> -p as --prune
<dz0ny> Anny proč
<dz0ny> LOL
<dz0ny> 'proc'
<anny_> kam proc?
<dz0ny> which proc
<anny_> ?
<dz0ny> Vprašala si SAS strukturo
<dz0ny> Mah k
<anny_> :)
 * CrazyLemon will be dz0ny's spokesman for a few seconds
<anny_> tuche
<CrazyLemon> anny_ dz0ny govori o /proc
<CrazyLemon> ki vsebuje ime procesa
<dz0ny> No se kaj več
 * CrazyLemon quits the spokesman position
<anny_> aha, smo Å¡e 30 vrstic nazaj
<dz0ny> je li google govor dela
<CrazyLemon> je li - ne dela
<dz0ny> dela
<CrazyLemon> je li - ne deła*
<anny_> process_struct
<dz0ny> tipičen piflarski odgovor
<dz0ny> Www
<dz0ny> Waw
<dz0ny> zdaj ni treba več pisati ampak lahko govorim in mi kar sam piše
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<CrazyLemon> to si sam napisal!
<anny_> lol
<anny_> kaj pa če si hripav in z mačkom?
<CrazyLemon> pol so bold črke :)
<dz0ny> nisem katero bi skupaj tipkovnico
<dz0ny> Pol tako piše
<anny_> če vpiješ pa capsi
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> :-)
<dz0ny> Ne vem kako simulirat enter
<dz0ny> Z glasom
<anny_> sudo
<CrazyLemon> "simuliraš" ga tako da poveš 'send'
<dz0ny> newsvine newline enca enter enter sooblikoval google keyboard hrbtni cent send pošlji
<dz0ny> Kope
<CrazyLemon> pa upam da to ne počneš med vožnjo!
<anny_> klingonščina :)
<dz0ny> Bl googlinscina
<dz0ny> When you see the microphone image, speak what you want to type. Say "comma," "period," "question mark," "exclamation mark," or "exclamation point" to enter punctuation.
<dz0ny> But no newline
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kako bi se dalo zgenerirat linke za download ubuntu .iso releaseev?
<CrazyLemon> torej ob vsakem dot releaseu oziroma +1 releaseu da se samodejno zgenerira link na strani
<zdobersek> program it you tool exclamation mark
<CrazyLemon> že..but how?! lahk bi sam parseal to kar je na ubuntu.com
<zdobersek> with your mad programming skillz
<CrazyLemon> i'd rather see your mad programming skills
<zdobersek> naah
<anny_> i wud like to see your programming skills
<CrazyLemon> vidis zdobersek
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> anny_: a to kernel hackas
<anny_> idioterna - ne zares :)
<anny_> smisel pa je v tem stilu, ja
<idioterna> drugac je task_struct
<idioterna> mislm tam not mas mm kjer so vsi argumenti k so bli v command line
<idioterna> prvi argument je ponavadi process name
<idioterna> arg_start ti kaze na prvi element
<anny_> ja, to je eden od odgovorov :)
<anny_> sem vedela, da Krejzi ni kredibilen vir!
<idioterna> mm je sicer mm_struct ki je ena druga struktura, ampak je del task_structa oziroma task_struct vedno kaze nanjo
<idioterna> cak ti najdem en guide k lepo razlozi te reci
<idioterna> k se spomnim da sm ga bral
<idioterna> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/ds/ds.html
<idioterna> tle not so vsi ta pomembni
<idioterna> pa naceloma se dost mal spreminjajo
<idioterna> pa ogromne vecine polj nikol ne rabis, jasno
<anny_> fijuuu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KObltIZtY4w
<Seniorita> Commute #20001 - YouTube
<anny_> hvala
<CrazyLemon> idioterna boš mogu podmazat diske ker škripajo
<idioterna> mhm
<anny_> bremze cvijo
 * anny_ ima novo kolo
<idioterna> nej cviljo
<idioterna> usaj zvonca na nucam
<anny_> enkrat te bo nekdo zbil
<CrazyLemon> anny_ show us!
<anny_> sem veliko na cesti...pridi me pogledat! :)
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. tudi prav!
<idioterna> anny_: zakaj bi me zbil
<anny_> voziš divje
<idioterna> ja sam vedno odstopim prednost vsakomur
<anny_> sej če ti uspeva, je ok
<anny_> težava so nepredvidljive situacije, ko nekdo prileti iz nepreglednega kota
<idioterna> ja, sej vids da tam grem cist pocas
<CrazyLemon> 7:03 !
<CrazyLemon> bremzaš z zadnjo!!
<CrazyLemon> faker!
<anny_> še vedno boljše kot jaz
<idioterna> ja, da neb dedata prestrasu
<idioterna> k spredna tok skripa :)
<CrazyLemon> mmhmm
<idioterna> skripa pa zato k sm vceri po dezju vozu
<idioterna> pa preducerisnm pa v petek
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fhfIDdY09g
<Seniorita> Potopni stebriček sklatil kolesarko na ljubljanskih ulicah - YouTube
<idioterna> kr grozn
<Seniorita> »Video prikazuje, kako je na ljubljanskih ulicah potopni stebriček presenetil kolesarko, ki je zapeljala čezenj v trenutku, ko se je dvignil. Kolesarka je grd...«
<CrazyLemon> a to je bilo v lj? :D
<CrazyLemon> je kr viral ratal.. sm mislu da je tujina
<anny_> jebeš potopne stebričke!
<idioterna> ja, sam zato jih mamo ker so vozniki avtomobilov totalni retardi
<idioterna> in ne znajo prebrat prometnega znaka k pravi "ne se tle vozit"
<idioterna> pa parkirat nekje drugje in jit 500m pes
<CrazyLemon> a ne utripajo ti stebrički z rdečo ko se začnejo premikat navzgor?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne vsi
<napsy> uh smola
<anny_> peljala se je brez da bi držala krmilo
<idioterna> js se vcasih preoblecem med voznjo
<idioterna> sam ne kadar so potopni stebricki v igri
<anny_> rdeča luč ima smisel
<anny_> kaj pa če bi šla čez mamca s hoduljo?
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsMiJJlElAY
<Seniorita> Edurne - Amanecer (Spain) - LIVE at Eurovision 2015 Grand Final - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Live performance in the Grand Final of Amanecer by Edurne representing Spain at the 2015 Eurovision Song Contest«
<anny_> CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ?
<anny_> WAG
<CrazyLemon> swag?
<anny_> :)
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/v-ljubljani-200-crnih-tock-za-kolesarje-a-nekatere-bi-lahko-odpravili-takoj-poglejte-predloge.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO: V Ljubljani 200 črnih točk za kolesarje: številne bi lahko rešili ta hip, tu so konkretni primeri
<Seniorita> »Veste, kaj so tako imenovane kolesarske ponikalnice? Gre za precej vpijoč primer neprimerno urejenih kolesarskih poti, pojasnjujejo v Ljubljanski kolesarski mreži. Še vedno štejejo približno 200 črnih točk, čeprav bi lahko nekatere odpravili že z minimalnimi posegi. Preverite zanimive predloge arhitektov!«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kaj naj bi pomenil tale WAG?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> wives and girlfriends
<anny_> zdobbie, vidim da so vozniki v komentarjih čisto navdušeni nad spremembami !:)
<anny_> yang ne bo vesel :)
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/latest_ubuntusi.png    kak komentar glede designa?
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: where's the orange
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj ne sodulem?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek forum je orange
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok bos monetiziru?
<slax0r> zakoj niso tile boxi vsi enako veliki?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r to ne vem :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:  a bo to staticna slika?
<CrazyLemon> ker je dynamic!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> grdo je
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> jah..thats the price we pay for dynamic/responsive web!
<CrazyLemon> </hip_words>
<slax0r> not true
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj bo stran frjolcno-modra, forum pa moder?!
<slax0r> se vedno lahko naredis da je enake visine
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek forum ni moderž
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj manjkajo vejice?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ne spada pod design
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj stran zacne z frjolcno barvo na vrhu, potem pa morfira v modro?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj so datumi v anglescini?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek because of responsive web!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek because of php!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj so novice stare eno leto?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek because .. new data is so unstable
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj LUGOS vabi pirate na POK? sounds like a honeypot
<slax0r> zakaj ne morem kliknit nobenega linka?
<zdobersek> lal
<zdobersek> 'responsive' design
<CrazyLemon> torej je all good
<CrazyLemon> thats nice to know
<slax0r> ne ni all good
<slax0r> same height containers pl0x
<slax0r> its not that hard
<slax0r> https://css-tricks.com/fluid-width-equal-height-columns/
<zdobersek> ja pa pizda
<zdobersek> noben ni povedu, da je mamma mia na popu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok je bil potem tist git fetch ukaz?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek git help fetch
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: u so funny
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i know rite?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: HIGH FIVE FOR HELPING OUT EACH OTHER
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> \o//
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2621-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2621-1/
<anny_> ima kdo kakšen dober tutorial, kako ubiti predinstalirane zadeve na androidu?
<dz0ny> adb shell ~= bash
<dz0ny> v /app/ maš predisntalirane zadeve
<anny_> Android Debug Bridge?
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> ubiti? :D
<anny_> ni boljšega izraza :)
<anny_> http://www.howtogeek.com/125769/how-to-install-and-use-abd-the-android-debug-bridge-utility/
<Seniorita> How To Install and Use ADB, the Android Debug Bridge Utility
<Seniorita> »ADB, Android Debug Bridge, is a command-line utility included with Google’s Android SDK. ADB can control your device over USB from a computer, copy files back and forth, install and uninstall apps, run shell commands, and more.«
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> zdej ma pa ze velik folka brisace v officu
<dz0ny> anny_: naceloma si namesti link2sd
<dz0ny> pa towelroot
<dz0ny> pa lahko brišeš akr ti paše :)
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> dokler se telefon enkrat več ne bo bootal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ne sm mislu rečt da bo pol en predlagal rm -rf /system
<dz0ny> sam učinek bo isti
<dz0ny> še najbolj lahko zjebeš če dd /dev/modem_config
<anny_> ta ukaz pa poznam :)
<dz0ny> k se imei pobriše
<anny_> end of the game
<dz0ny> ne sej smart bo delal
<dz0ny> sam telephone ne
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fedora Post Install Tool `Fedy` Updated With New UI, Fedora 22 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/v6GtZ0RfZl8/fedora-post-install-tool-fedy-updated.html
<anny_> http://img1.ask.fm/assets/017/141/359/normal/i_love_rm_design.png
<anny_> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rm+-rf+%2F
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: rm -rf /
<anny_> dobra kletvica....družbeno sprejemljiva
<dz0ny> !g ricky martin
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo ricky martin ricky martin
<dz0ny> hehe
<zdobersek> wasn't me
<anny_> lp
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://github.com/dz0ny/heroku-docker-piwik
<Seniorita> dz0ny/heroku-docker-piwik · GitHub
<Seniorita> »heroku-docker-piwik - Piwik packaged for Docker and Heroku«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny awesome!
<CrazyLemon> i guess? :D
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da openshift podpira docker :)
<dz0ny> sej ma heroku tud free
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> openshift pa za mysql ponucaš
<CrazyLemon> bomo videli sploh kaj bomo meli ko bo nov design gor
<dz0ny> We appear to be having technical difficulties
<dz0ny> You can try refreshing the page, if the problem is temporary.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> k se probaš loginat
<dz0ny> na openshift
<CrazyLemon> trenutno vsak mesec moram na openshiftu brisat loge
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/13492_371671599690095_8975043695958825227_n.jpg?oh=c3ff7a8d46bfe831ada90c771524c818&oe=5601AF5D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si se kaj igral z get_the_date() na wordpressu ?
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11010297_371671603023428_5002626721005005465_n.jpg?oh=3fce574c93823d80d060f32c7ecaea15&oe=55CABE86
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj te pa muc?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny localized format
<dz0ny> nastaviš ga v worpress/options meniju
<dz0ny> ce te moc timezone
<dz0ny> nardiš .user.php.ini in not timezone
<dz0ny> al pa v .htaccess php_value[timezone] = 'Europe/Ljubljana'
<CrazyLemon> it works not
<CrazyLemon> torej ne muči me timezone.. muči me date format ki ni lokaliziran
<CrazyLemon> i.e english instead of slovenian
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/blob/master/wordpress/wp-content/themes/enigma-child/home-blog.php#L40
<Seniorita> ubuntu.si/home-blog.php at master · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<CrazyLemon> meh.. locale sploh ni translated :)
<CrazyLemon> evo.. urediš locale.php v wp-include
<CrazyLemon> pa dela tko kot je
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Passion Pit - Until We Can't (Let's Go).
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: You’ll Soon Be Able To Share Your Smartphone GPS With Linux Desktop Apps  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kJw1-dAC54Q/new-app-use-android-gps-desktop-pc
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Grive2: Grive Fork With Google Drive REST API And Partial Sync Support [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bhrv5MHp1Fg/grive2-grive-fork-with-google-drive.html
<upd> https://twitter.com/nejc_kodric/status/601705098046222336
<Seniorita> Nejc Kodrič auf Twitter: "In 2010, two pizzas for 10,000 BTC were bought. Today, 1 BTC buys you this! @coindesk Happy #bitcoinpizzaday everyone http://t.co/S7FeZBZZNe"
<CrazyLemon> ne zgleda ravno lepo ta pizza
<CrazyLemon> oz. okusno
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://imgur.com/gallery/pZvXvH1
<Seniorita> Thorcake - GIF on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Even as a pancake, Thor is still better looking than me. &gt;:(«
<dz0ny> lej nova tržna niša
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny not really :)
<dz0ny> jaz bi boobs z smetano pa čokolado
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny smetana na vroči "palačinki" == liquid
<dz0ny> a rastlinska tud
<dz0ny> ker sem vegan
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> right :)
<CrazyLemon> pa veš ti sploh kaj je v palačinkah? :D
<dz0ny> jajca, piščanec pa svinjina niso problem
<dz0ny> hors tud ne
<dz0ny> sam goveje je fuj
<dz0ny> razen župa
<dz0ny> pa sarma
<dz0ny> pa čevapi
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> mm.. horsea bi :)
<yang> dvomim da nejc kodric laszlota pozna, no jst ga
<idioterna> sej si boljsi od kodrica no
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj za vraga matra nautilusa čisto vsakič ko odprem nautilus mi pokaže skrite mape
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav jih skrijem
<idioterna> ne odpiraj nautilusa
<idioterna> pa bodo ostale skrite
<siska> CrazyLemon: gsettings get org.gnome.nautilus.preferences show-hidden-files
<siska> kaj pravi?
<CrazyLemon> siska false
<CrazyLemon> sm spreminjal na true
<CrazyLemon> pa nautilus spet pokaže skrite mape
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..sej false je prav
 * CrazyLemon je uporabljaj dconf-editor
<CrazyLemon> uporabljal*
<siska> probaj v dconf-editor ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja.. ne upošteva tega sploh
<siska> pod org->gtk->settings->file-chooser
<CrazyLemon> stupid nautilus
<siska> odcheckaj show-hidden
<CrazyLemon> siska sm že probal.. ne upošteva
<siska> killall -9 nautilus ?
<siska> vcas se kasen nautilus proces zatakne
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da kill did the job
<CrazyLemon> ty
<siska> drgac pa CTRL+H togglas show hidden files znotraj nautilusa
<CrazyLemon> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> samo ni pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/kratke/2015/05/maserati_emigranti.aspx
<Seniorita> Emigranti v Anglijo ne s kombiji, temveč luksuznimi maseratiji za 100 tisoč evrov | Kratke novice - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Britanska policija je v sedmih povsem novih maseratijih quattroporte odkrila deset prebežnikov iz Vietnama, ki so se skrivali v prtljažnikih luksuznih italijanskih avtomobilov.«
<CrazyLemon> travelling in style
<zdobbie> to nas vecina pocne na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> a prevažanje emigrantov?
<CrazyLemon> kudos to you!
<idioterna> v bidon jih natlacmo
<siska> en stoji na prtlazniku, druzga pa na balanco
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbl45otRBiw
<Seniorita> NDHQ-vid1-NOV2014 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://gist.github.com/senko/1154509
<Seniorita> Watch current directory and execute a command if anything in it changes
<Seniorita> »Watch current directory and execute a command if anything in it changes - Gist is a simple way to share snippets of text and code with others.«
<CrazyLemon> realtime folder sync! :)
<dz0ny> syntching?
<dz0ny> lftp
<CrazyLemon> realtime local folder sync! :)
<CrazyLemon> *
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> rsync?
<CrazyLemon> rsync ni realtime.. razn če ročno zalaufaš za vsako spremembo
<CrazyLemon> zakaj v chrome 43 ni več tistega fancy bookmanagerja?
<siska> a ni isti? chrome://bookmarks
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je star pre-chrome-42 bookmanager
<CrazyLemon> chrome42 pa je bil lep v barvah in material design
<dz0ny> Signing file 'Release' with gpg, please enter your passphrase when prompted:
<dz0ny> gpg: Ohhhh jeeee: ... this is a bug (../../g10/getkey.c:2745:lookup)
<siska> CrazyLemon: chrome://flags , enable enhanced bookmarks ?
<CrazyLemon> siska done that.. brez sprememb
<CrazyLemon> zgleda so onemogočili ob buildu
<siska> pojma nimam
<siska> mal ga serjejo, NPAPI so tud kar pocasi skenslal in nekej pacajo z PPAPI
<siska> kdo ve kolk bo minilo preden bo icedtea normalno spet delal
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10501857_263806927143230_3153153131506526699_n.jpg?oh=3ff66f5a757bb6e52b0e651997aaecf3&oe=55F31C16
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10993087_339696046220984_6629830862231435277_n.jpg?oh=c6ff591cfd8a35ebb83a8687bf51f675&oe=56094799&__gda__=1442095347_cd6b86a00ad7742adc6436e0f306395e
<pitko> idioterna zrihtu sm vse
<pitko> :) hvala
<pitko> gor laufa sistem ki je napisan celotno v c#
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 7.km JV od Å ENTJERNEJA @25/05/2015 20:42:06  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.81+N,+15.42+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-26
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> fajn vreme je zuni
<napsy> mhm
<idioterna> sn biu s psam
<idioterna> bi se kr u travco ulegu
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> edin od rozleta klobuk bi se rabu pa travco v usta
<napsy> hm
<napsy> a je kak android app ki ti zna analizirat voznjo z avtom?
<idioterna> napsy: kaj bi pa analiziral?
<napsy> ka vem
<napsy> kdaj je bl najvecji pospesek, kje sm bil pocasen
<idioterna> drugac se dobi bluetooth adapterje k jih das na un konektor od ECU
<idioterna> ja ko se zakantas je najvecji pospesek
<zdobbie> Strava, but for cars
<napsy> nekak tak, ja :)
<zdobbie> ILLEGAL
<dz0ny> ^^
<slax0r> morning
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<idioterna> povsod polhn avtov, sam promet ovirajo
<idioterna> clovk se sploh ne more normalno premikat po mestu
<zdobbie> zakaj si tak do manj zmoznih
<idioterna> ma nej se grejo nazaj utopit v mediteran!
<idioterna> al tisto rusko reko al s ki so ze prsl
<idioterna> banda
<idioterna> sele ob 10h bo uploadan
<CrazyLemon> a je že?!?
<zdobbie> 9:54
<zdobbie> chillax boi
<CrazyLemon> a dej no :(
<zdobbie> 9:58
<zdobbie> almost
<zdobbie> oup
<zdobbie> 9:59
<idioterna>  Processing 94%
<idioterna> 1 minute remaining.
<idioterna> for the past 10 minutes
<idioterna> evo je ze 10
<idioterna> pa se zmer isto.
<idioterna> dobr da nism se datuma zravn povedu.
<zdobbie> or the timezone eh
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> zdej je pa 95% pa ne pise vec 1 minute remaining
<idioterna> tko da i guess je zdej TBD
<zdobbie> 'eventually'
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq0Pify0jME
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobersek> highlights?
<zdobersek> lololol 1%er https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=5m44s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobersek> opa! https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=8m15s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobbie> yang: ^
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu ti njega.. kr po travi vozi!
<zdobersek> https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=11m29s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> sej vem da bi jo mogu kadit, ma pol kasljam
<zdobersek> bravo! https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=13m4s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> ja nism vedu ce bo ustavu
<idioterna> sej ce ne bi bi pa tut pr zeleni caku
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj pa pred hišo nimate asfalta? glede na to da je tam kar nekaj hiš
<zdobersek> dat bunnyhop https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=13m41s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kosovo
<zdobersek> evasive maneuvers! https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=15m20s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobersek> more evasive maneuvers! https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=15m26s (10s kasnej)
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobersek> yolo https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=15m48s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobersek> I'm a car! https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=17m38s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> uno si pa kr preskocu?
<idioterna> https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=16m
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> k se mirno v napacno smer po kolesarski vozjo
<idioterna> banda
<zdobersek> more more evasive maneuvers https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=17m46s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> z avti jasno
<zdobersek> https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=18m10s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> na https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=19m11 so pa copsi
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<zdobersek> zakaj pa nis su po poligonu https://youtu.be/wq0Pify0jME?t=18m27s
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> prenevarn
<idioterna> k iz pipe hodjo cudaki
<idioterna> pa se nimas km umaknt k v kolicke
<zdobbie> yang: discuss
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq0Pify0jME#t=19m25 mi pa kr na kolesarsko stop
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<idioterna> pa morm pol naokol
<zdobersek> ce si ti pikiru na pesplocnik
<idioterna> ne nism
<idioterna> zavil bi
<idioterna> ce ne bi ona kr pocez
<idioterna> like i always do
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KObltIZtY4w#t=18m25
<Seniorita> Commute #20001 - YouTube
<idioterna> yesterday.
<zdobersek> zgleda sta se zgresla za 20m
<idioterna> cak grem u commentse
<idioterna> evo sm vse tvoje timestampe pretipku not
<idioterna> hm ma mi ni shranil
<idioterna> a sej je
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/05/google_fiber_piratstvo.aspx
<Seniorita> Če na računalnik preneseš avtorsko zaščiteno vsebino, plačaš globo za piratstvo | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Googlova storitev Fiber, s katero tehnološki velikan v ZDA ponuja hiter širokopasovni internet, se proti spletnemu piratstvu bori z globami, s katerimi kaznuje prenos avtorsko zaščitenih vsebin.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie danes mortirolo!
<zdobbie> rolo cega?
<CrazyLemon> rolo di morti
<zdobbie> molto bene
<dz0ny> takle mamo https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206493871963977&set=ms.c.eJxNyMERACAIA7CNvFYqhf0X05~%3BkGWIj1VEmM~%3Bp48U~_~%3B8ZxQCTxzmAJ8AQaFDmM~-.bps.a.10206493869363912.1073741831.1185319172&type=1&theater
<Seniorita> Janez Ule - Medo 2015 | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Janez Ule posted this photo on 2015-05-25. 14 likes. 2 comments. 0 shares.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-7131f72e-5ca4-45f7-bd50-ebf161d164fc.html?channel=RaiSport%201
<Seniorita> Rai.TV - La diretta di RaiSport 1
<zdobbie> dz0ny: A SI READY A SI READY
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11218709_375105526013369_6874095027822487390_n.jpg?oh=aca4c731c4986e713fa6c8a196e9f5c6&oe=55C4F53B
<yang> piano on prague airport
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie niga pls.. ne bom poslušal makaronarjev
<CrazyLemon> eurosport or go home!
<zdobbie> but I am home
<CrazyLemon> awww..its nice that you consider ubuntu.si home
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/p8h2R9h.jpg
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: shit's going down
<zdobbie> shit's hitting the fan*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie slisim ja
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: check it out
<zdobbie> Contador je angryyy
<upd> ena me kliče za tv, pravi da je dobro da ima vsaj 200hz
<upd> a sploh ima navaden lcd tv tolk, al imajo led toliko
<CrazyLemon> še boljše je če ima 600hz
<CrazyLemon> sam kaj ko imamo ljudje slab hardware in nam je čisto vseeno
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne opazimo razlike
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> well unih 600hz rabiš za razne trike
<dz0ny> sam če maš led itak ni važno :)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fedora 22 Released, See What`s New [Workstation]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/yqhj8G5PDA8/fedora-22-released-see-whats-new.html
<yang> v kino siska in nasproti v galeriji photon je razstava skupine Buldozer. brezplacen ogled
<yang> razstava fotografij o skupini
<idioterna> ne vem ce bo to teb vsec
<idioterna> k so bl metelkova type
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdovYmoWXTY
<Seniorita> Buldozer - Zivot... To Je Feferon - YouTube
<Seniorita> »buldozer....slovenacka grupa i zacetnici (kako se voli reci "ocevi" ) novoga vala...grupa koja je bila simbol za bunt i provokaciju...osnovani su 1975 g.(lju...«
<zdobbie> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/119925583231/when-you-accidentally-run-the-wrong-script
<Seniorita> When you accidentally run the wrong script - DevOps Reactions
<Seniorita> »by @__jvasallo__«
<CrazyLemon> hell yea. 5.1.1!
<LorD_DDooM> Android znalci... a je smotrno nadgraditi telefon iz 4.4.4 na 5.0?
<zdobbie> pa da
<dz0ny> pa da
<dz0ny> lol https://www.facebook.com/events/1603662326568608/
<Seniorita> Piratski piknik | Facebook
<Sky[x]> pirati in piknik :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: lahko gres pa semle :0
<Sky[x]> http://wwwp.si
<Seniorita> Vseslovenski Webmaster piknik
<yang> Ima kdo namen iti na koncert David Moralesa ?
<CrazyLemon> 'oddojka'
<zdobbie> od cega?
<dz0ny> .apt fpm
<jabuk> php5-fpm {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<jabuk> mono-fpm-server {vivid}
<jabuk> libfpm-helper0 {vivid}
<jabuk> fpm2 {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> .aptf /usr/sbin/fpm
<dz0ny> .aptf /usr/local/sbin/fpm
<dz0ny> .aptf fpm
<jabuk> /usr/share/php5/sapi/fpm > php5-fpm
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie dojka očitno
<CrazyLemon> prašaj webmasterje
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CQA3X-qNgA
<Seniorita> Welkom (2015) - Even Apeldoorn Bellen - YouTube
<Seniorita> »De 57ste Even Apeldoorn bellen commercial gaat in op het thema inbraak. In een modern huis gaan voor twee snuggere inbrekers alle deuren open. Letterlijk. En...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Animated Wallpaper Adds Live Backgrounds To Linux Distros  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YQcTqhAuVuk/animated-wallpaper-adds-live-backgrounds-to-linux-distros
<CrazyLemon> Obalni župani se strinjajo, da tranzitni, torej predvsem turistični promet, duši obalo in da bi ga morali preusmeriti na cesto Koper‒Dragonja.
<CrazyLemon> haha.. že sedaj so tukaj več kilometrski zastoji
<CrazyLemon> oni bi radi da segajo do kozine očitno
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sej koper-dragonja bo hmal hitra cesta
<idioterna> 2035 najkasneje.
<idioterna> do takrat bodo pa turisti ze potrpeli
<idioterna> pa saj oni itak ne volijo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna we all pray to alah every day for that to happen
<idioterna> jsm pa novo celado dobu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/pozerji-v-blatu.jpg
<idioterna> mi je ziva nardila
<CrazyLemon> paše ti
<CrazyLemon> žiga je pa... taprav farmer :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> sej me zbije z bicikla
<idioterna> k se mu po travnku vozm
<idioterna> no bom se mal pospamal k vem da radi gledate
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/oblacno-prezganje-in-mali-vrh.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/holes-in-the-clouds.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/the-great-javor-road-summit.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/krvavec-in-ljubljana-za-vnajnarjem.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/mini-mavrica-na-javoru.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/cloudy-great-javor-road.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-z-javora-pod-oblaki.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/ljubljana-s-ceste-na-javor.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/oblacna-cesta-v-prod.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ljubljana s ceste je kul fotka
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/312308201
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Javor med moln near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2622-1: OpenLDAP vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2622-1/
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Kubuntu Project Lead Asked To Step Down by Ubuntu Community Concil  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qzQtvMkYjRI/kubuntu-project-lead-asked-to-step-down-by-ubuntu-community-concil
<dz0ny> drama!!
<zdobbie> kaj se je naredlo!?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.welivesecurity.com/2015/05/26/moose-router-worm/
<Seniorita> Moose - the router worm with an appetite for social networks
<Seniorita> »A new worm dubbed Moose is infecting routers to commit social networking fraud, hijacking victims' internet connections to "like" posts, "view" videos and "follow" others.«
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> how can a moose be a worm
<dz0ny> .imdb Chappie
<jabuk> Chappie (2015) 120 min Action Sci Fi Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.1/10 (56,818 glasov) MT: 41/100
<jabuk> In the near future, crime is patrolled by a mechanized police force. When one police droid, Chappie, is stolen and given new programming, he becomes the first robot with the ability to think and feel for himself.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi704556569/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1823672/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tis ok
<CrazyLemon> .yt die anterwood
<jabuk> 'I FINK U FREEKY' by DIE ANTWOORD (Official) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMK0prafzw0
<Seniorita> DIE ANTWOORD - UGLY BOY - YouTube
<Seniorita> »DONKER MAG out now on iTunes: http://bzz.is/donkermag_it + Amazon: http://bzz.is/donkermag_amz. Website: http://dieantwoord.com Facebook: https://www.faceboo...«
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tale je v filmu
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/d_olex/status/602823348272246785
<Seniorita> Dmytro Oleksiuk auf Twitter: "Another thing that UEFI SMM backdoor can do: local privileges escalation on Linux x86-64 systems http://t.co/KtJX9izppz"
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-27
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> mh
<zdobbie> niste resni.
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> :D
<napsy> avto pa siba :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PcsZ7FAlDg
<Seniorita> Drive-by Baptism - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://app.strava.com/activities/114039721«
<napsy> te je mal premocl
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CF9QT3LWEAA7A7z.png
<napsy> fools
<slax0r> baptism by fi....err....just baptism
<pitko> dan
<pitko> This image can be written to a 2GB (or larger) microSD card, via 'dd' on linux or on windows lahko prašam kaj je ta dd?
<napsy> programcek ki ti pise na naprave
<napsy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29
<Seniorita> dd (Unix) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<pitko> sam jaz morm gor zapisat sh skripto
<pitko> bo Å¡lo to :D
<napsy> kok sh skripto?
<pitko> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#eMMC:_BeagleBone_Black
<Seniorita> BeagleBoardUbuntu - eLinux.org
<pitko> spodi pos flasher
<pitko> sekcijo
<pitko> tole
<pitko> https://github.com/RobertCNelson/boot-scripts/blob/master/tools/eMMC/init-eMMC-flasher-v3.sh
<Seniorita> boot-scripts/init-eMMC-flasher-v3.sh at master · RobertCNelson/boot-scripts · GitHub
<Seniorita> »boot-scripts - Just a bunch of useful scripts placed under /opt/scripts/«
<napsy> ka pa naredi ta skripta?
<pitko> pofleša mi beaglebona
<napsy> aja
<napsy> uh nevm, z dd lahka ti iso popeces na sd
<napsy> ko je pa s flashanjem pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj igmpproxy teži z user.warn igmpproxy[5146]: The source address 10.96.10.63 for group 239.255.255.250, is not in any valid net for upstream VIF.
<CrazyLemon> v configu pa imam listan altnet 10.0.0.0/8  za upstream
<CrazyLemon> in ravno ko sm pošljem na irc.. igmpproxy ne teži več
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> magic
<CrazyLemon> IRC man.. everything can happen!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> prehitro sem napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> progress! sedaj ne teži več z lan 10.x.x.x subnetom ampak wan 95.176.x.x :)
<CrazyLemon> success!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP-4xISA6OQ
<Seniorita> Commute #20005 - YouTube
<idioterna> pa se ucerisn
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pY9W_w88K0
<Seniorita> Commute #20003 - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Yet Another Network Speed Ubuntu AppIndicator  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hA72sKGsbuM/yet-another-network-speed-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> kje je #20004?!?!
<slax0r> uzela ga magla
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bom uploadal ko pridem domov
<dreatn> Zakaj drugi request po vrsti caka prvega, da konca v Go:
<dreatn> http://paste.ofcode.org/3pjWMveyq5LQCbLQZRnL5D
<Seniorita> Paste ofCode
<dreatn> ?
<dreatn> po pravem bi morala oba priblizno paralelno se izvesti
<dreatn> popravek: na koncu je // po 20 sekundah...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2617-3: NTFS-3G vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2617-3/
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dreatn> zanimivo. Ce dam web request najprej v FF, in takoj zatem v Chrome, potem dela paralelno
<dreatn> ce koga zanima:
<dreatn> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11197906/how-to-process-parallel-http-request-in-go-programming-language
<Seniorita> How to process parallel HTTP request in go programming language? - Stack Overflow
<yang> idioterna: http://jp.si/Puch/
<idioterna>     runtime.GOMAXPROCS(2)
<idioterna> aja zdej je pa ze su
<skyx> lp
<yang> A kdo ve slucajno, kje v Savskem naselju prodajajo/obnavljajo kolesa ?
<yang> Slisu sem da majo nekje sweatshop
<yang> nc ne najdem na guglu
<dz0ny> idioterna: lahko si tud z kanali pomaga
<dz0ny> pac workerja nardi
<dz0ny> idioterna: a asnyc def me_python(): si ze vidu :)?
<skyx> yang: ko zves se men povej :)
<idioterna> dz0ny: ne
<idioterna> dz0ny: ampak maxprocs nc ne nardi
<yang> skyx: query
<idioterna> dz0ny: mislm po defaultu je threaded ta http server od goja
<yang> Ce kdo rabi poceni kolo http://www.policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/56-sporoila-za-javnost/77923-javna-draba-najdenih-stvari-na-policijski-upravi-celje--vabilo
<Seniorita> Javna dražba najdenih stvari na Policijski upravi Celje – vabilo
<Seniorita> »Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA«
<CrazyLemon> a majo kakšno cestno kolo?
<CrazyLemon> z ultegro? lahko tudi 105
<yang> Cestnega mislim, da ni edino ce je pod "kolo"
<upd> https://www.crypto-games.net/dice.aspx?coin=PLAY Bet was larger then your balance. hah martingale system fail
<Seniorita> Crypto-Games.net
<CrazyLemon> a se da v dnsmasq naštimat da ignorira dhcp requeste z določenega mac-a?
<idioterna> afaik ni nc tacga builtin
<idioterna> se pa ta z iptables
<idioterna> iptables -I INPUT -m mac --mac-source 00:00:00:00:00:01 -j DROP
<idioterna> ce hoces samo dhcp potem reces se -p udp --dport 67
<CrazyLemon> ja sej sm dodal zdaj v firewallu pravilo
<CrazyLemon> da rejecta vse kar pride s tega maca
<idioterna> ga pa res ne maras :)
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ker je STB in ne potrebuje mojega IPja
<CrazyLemon> je pa zanimivo da stream dela tudi ko igmpproxy ne laufa :)
<CrazyLemon> maaan.. toliko koles pa nobeno XL
<CrazyLemon> če pa je XL pa je cena 30% višja kot je za L
<CrazyLemon> mofos
<idioterna> kje to
<CrazyLemon> buha.. boško buha
<yang> visja cena ? sej so vsi najvec po 20 eur
<yang> aja
<yang> sem mislu da gledas uno policijsko drazbo
<yang> kaksen bicikel pa isces, cestnega ?
<yang> novega ?
<yang> oz. novejsega
<CrazyLemon> če bi iskal novega ne bi iskal na bolhi :)
<yang> http://jp.si/Rog/ takle ti je prestar, mislim da je XL
<CrazyLemon> niga pls
<yang> ?
<yang> ja ne , jaz te resno sprasujem, sej ne vem kaksnega isces
<CrazyLemon> ne iščem Rog-a thats for sure :)
<yang> sej ta je v bistvu Ceski favorit
<yang> delan po licenci
<yang> to so bila tekmovalna kolesa vcasih
<idioterna> ko so tekmoval kdo jih vec v ljubljanco zmece
<yang> dobro ampak ce isces do 5 let starega, je to nekaj drugega
<yang> nisi se zjasnil kolk starega rabis
<yang> ta ni dost slabsi od unga k ga je prej mel idioterna
<yang> pa je naredu zihr preko 20k km z njim
<idioterna> yang: kerga to?
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> je kr dost slabsi.
<yang> zihr ni bil vec vredn rabljen, kt ta k je ze oldtimer
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvwow7p3Pww
<Seniorita> Mr. Show - Creepy Peeping Videos - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"It's all against the law and it's ALL on HBO"«
<idioterna> yang: za 500 ojro sm ga dal
<idioterna> ce teb tega rata za 500 zdilat pol
<idioterna> si pa v napacni sluzbi
<yang> dost si dobu
<idioterna> ja sej je bil vredn tok
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/rusty-old-colnago.jpg
<idioterna> ne vem ce loh primerjas to
<yang> po funkcionalnosti ne
<idioterna> po cem pa
<yang> po ceni morda, tej favoriti gredo tut za 200 eur
<yang> tok so cene na bolhi
<idioterna> ce kdo tok da se pa kr pusti okol prnest
<idioterna> ne vem ce je 50 vredn
<yang> ja no seveda, to je odvisno od tega kok je kupec prplavlen dat
<idioterna> Vpisano:
<idioterna> 18.3.2015 ob 9:46
<idioterna> Spremenjeno:
<idioterna> 19.5.2015 ob 17:50
<idioterna> tok casa ze prodaja za 120
<idioterna> pa je res k nov
<yang> ja no razlicne cene so
<yang> lahko da un ki bi ga sicer kupi je ze kupil kaksnega drugega vmes
<idioterna> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/dirkalno-kolo-maraton-favorit-1298252559.html?aclct=1432060505&kw=rog+maraton
<Seniorita> Dirkalno kolo Maraton / Favorit :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »Prodajam dirkalno kolo Favorit z Rog maraton opremo. Gre za kolo je iz začetka 80tih let. Kolo je popolnoma prenovljeno,«
<idioterna> tale je 160 pa je tut ze vec k en mesec
<idioterna> 52-14
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> starejsi ko je, vec je vredn
<yang> zadnjic sem nasel eno kolo na ebay
<yang> cak mam link
<CrazyLemon> dejstvo je da nobenga ne zanimajo tako stara kolesa..razn če si hipster ali pa jugonostalgik
<CrazyLemon> or both?
<yang> narobe razmisljal CrazyLemon
<yang> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261891218762?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Seniorita> Antik Fahrrad Antique PTS Bicycle 1898 Ames and Frost Imperial Wheel Model 36 | eBay
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. za hipsterje
<yang> tako kolo bo cez 30 let vredno 10x toliko
<yang> ne z ahipsterje, za muzej
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. ampak ko bo tvoje kolo staro 120 let potem ga boš tudi ti prodal za toliko
<CrazyLemon> shrani ga Å¡e 90let pa bo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> saj lahko kupis 120 let starega, sem ti dal link
<yang> in ga shranis za 20 let
<yang> v garazo
<idioterna> ja, pa nau nc vec vredn k je zdej
<yang> in ga potem za 10x vec prodas oz. ko dobis nekega bogatega arabca da bi ga kupil za vec
<CrazyLemon> right.. ker arabci so nori za starimi kolesi
<yang> mogoce pa so
<yang> nori na starine
<CrazyLemon> če bi bilo kolo iz zlata
<CrazyLemon> pol bi razmišljali o nakupu
<CrazyLemon> tko pa.. dont think so
<yang> grem stavit da obstaja kaksen arabec, ki ima veliko starih koles
<yang> samo ponavadi kupijo res dobro ohranjenega oz. obnovljenega
<idioterna> js grem pa stavit da ne
<yang> dokler zadeva ni oldtimer, najsibo avto, kolo ali motor nima vrednosti
<idioterna> ko je oldtimer je tut nima
<yang> ko pa preseze doloceno starost, pa se ji vrednost zvisuje
<yang> ma pojma nimas idioterna
<idioterna> mi mamo 90 let star traktor
<idioterna> pa nima nobene vrednosti
<yang> kako ves da je nima ?
<yang> ce bi ga generalno obnovil da b izgledal kot nov bi jo imel
<yang> a se slucajno spoznas tut na traktorje ?
<idioterna> se ja
<yang> no daj mi enga lamborghinija rablenga zrihti
<idioterna> ce bi ga generalno obnovil bi pac porabil na tisoce evrov in potem bi bil vreden pol manj kot sem zmetal vanj
<yang> ne ni res
<idioterna> nimam nobenga na lagerju
<idioterna> ja je res
<yang> sem ti ze razlozil kako je z avti
<idioterna> ja, narobe si razlozil
<yang> kupi se ga za 50.000 eur, noter v obnovo se investira 100.000 , obnovljen pa je vredn 500.000
<yang> ne nisem narobe, ker poznam ljudi ki to pocnejo
<idioterna> cakat na arabca k bo placal 500k je isto k cakat na loto
<yang> sej ni nujno da je arabec, je tut v evropi zadost bogatih
<idioterna> misls zadost usekanih da kupujejo staro saro
<idioterna> v to ne dvomm
<yang> kakorkoli zelis rect
<idioterna> fora je sam v tem da se tako pocetje normalnim ljudem ne splaca
<yang> normalnim ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> sej ga ne prodajo revezu
<idioterna> ce te veseli stare zarjavele kante sraufat pol itak pac to delas
<idioterna> in pol k prodas reces "dobr biznis sm naredu"
<yang> zdej si pa ze malo zaljiv
<yang> ti ne znas sraufat, zato ne podcenjuj takih ljudi ki znaji
<idioterna> ce te pa ne veseli, pol pa pac ni nobenga smisla pocet takih neumnosti
<idioterna> js ne znam sraufat?
<yang> tko se je bralo
<idioterna> da se naus krvau useknu!
<idioterna> js sam popravlam praln stroj!
<yang> ja dejstvo je da je to dober biznis, ce delas s pravimi ljudmi
<idioterna> ja ne ni ane
<yang> al mislis da bi tut mehankarji moral met startupe
<yang> da bi kaj vec zasluzli
<idioterna> ne
<yang> dober oldtimer ima vedno ceno, ampak ne vsak
<idioterna> js mislm da mehankarji nc kej dost ne morjo nardit da bi vec zasluzl
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> ocitno pol dober oldtimer nima vedno cene
<idioterna> ce ne vsak
<yang> un k se s tem bavi, ve katerega mora prenoviti, da ga bo lahk oprodal
<yang> mora bit res redek
<idioterna> pa js verjamem da je po svetu ful butlov k si zelijo met cist zastarel avto
<idioterna> dobr biznis pa to pac ni
<yang> ja ok ti si pac alergicen na avte, si pac mal poseben
<yang> valda je dober biznis a ne gledas discovery TV ko prenavljajo avte serijsko
<idioterna> ja ne ni
<idioterna> pa kaj ce jih
<idioterna> zasluzjo skor nc
<idioterna> ce ne bi blo zravn discovery crewa se jim sploh izslo neb
<yang> to ni res
<idioterna> plus to da proizvajalci avtomobilov z novimi zasluzjo bistveno, bistveno, _bistveno_ vec
<yang> mi je sosed reku da je en ferari dosegel ceno 30 miljonov eur
<idioterna> ceprov prodajajo najbl dolgocasne mozne avtomobile
<idioterna> ja, pa?
<idioterna> _en_
<idioterna> ne pa pet miljonov cliotov
<idioterna> k vsak prnese 2 jurja profita
<yang> ja clio ni oldtimer,
<idioterna> kr zracuni kaj je vec vredn
<idioterna> ja seveda ni
<idioterna> clio je uporabn
<idioterna> bistveno bolj varcen in varen
<yang> ja pa ti mislis da ce je en ferari dosegel 30 miljonov, da pol vsi cenejsi dosezejo samo miljon ?
<idioterna> ha?
<yang> zgleda bolj slabo poznas avtomobilske drazbe, sej ti ne zamerim k nisi iz tega foha
<idioterna> ferariji so itak isto k zlate verizice
<idioterna> modni dodatki
<yang> ja, se ti vidi da se spoznas na sportne avte
<idioterna> cist neuporabni za prevoz cesarkoli
<idioterna> ja, se
<idioterna> a mi loh poves kaj se da pocet s ferarijem
<yang> kaj pa bi ti prevazal v ferarijem, kurilno pec ?
<idioterna> razn da te vidjo v njem
<idioterna> ne, ker ne gre not
<idioterna> pa kluke tut nima
<idioterna> za prikolco
<yang> ja no sej zato prasam, mogoce manjsi hladilnik ?
<yang> haha
<idioterna> ce bi mel ferarija bi ga prodal
<idioterna> taprvemu klosarju k bi mim prsu
<yang> ja sej nimas za ferarija dnarja
<yang> tut rableni so dragi
<idioterna> sej tut za pet tisoc ton gnoja nimam dnarja
<yang> ja ok
<yang> lahk zakljuciva
<idioterna> ce bi mel za pet tisoc ton gnoja dnarja dvomim da bi kupu pet tisoc ton gnoja
<idioterna> mogoce petsto ton no
<idioterna> da bi se loh mal vazu
<idioterna> ferarija pa zihr neb kupu
<yang> ma verjem, da ce bi zadel na lotu unih 90 miljonov bi si kakega ferarija vmislil
<idioterna> manj uporabn je kot moj bicikl
<idioterna> verjamem ti, da bi ti to naredu
<idioterna> ti pa loh govoris kar cs
<idioterna> js zihr neb take blesarije kupu
<idioterna> ker je pac popolnoma neuporabna
<idioterna> kaj nej pa delam s ferarijom
<yang> pac ce se ti avti zdijo nezanimivi je to tvoj problem
<yang> ce bi bil mehanik bi se ti pa zdel zanimivi
<idioterna> kdo pa prav da js nism mehanik
<idioterna> js sam vem da so avtomobili najbolj potratna tehnologija k nam vsem bistveno znizuje kvaliteto zivljenja
<yang> jao ej
<yang> ta tvoja dognanja bi moral nekdo objaviti
<yang> konec koncev tudi ti/vi imate avtomobil ane ?
<yang> pa lahko sinfas zdej kukr hoces
<yang> pa se dizla
<idioterna> ja, seveda ga mamo
<yang> jst vsaj dizla nimam da ne svinjam
<idioterna> sej mamo tut bormasino
<idioterna> pa fleksarco pa kramp
<idioterna> pa pac tut enga dizla
<idioterna> ti bl svinjas z bencinarjom k mi z dizlom
<yang> dvomim
<idioterna> ja, mors zracunat
<yang> zmer k za dizli vozm smrdi k svina
<idioterna> ja ne vozt za dizli ane
<yang> pa kadi se
<idioterna> to verjetn za ksnimi oldtimerji za 30 miljonov vozs
<yang> ma cist drugacno masino
<idioterna> normalni dizli nc kej dost ne smrdijo
<idioterna> no, ce jih cudn vozs mogoce zacnejo
<idioterna> pac ce se delas da vozs resilca
<idioterna> pa "uiuiu" se skoz okn deres
<idioterna> pol res zna smrdet kej
<yang> ti si smesen s to svojo fobijo na avte
<idioterna> ma kasno fobijo
<idioterna> zracuni mal
<idioterna> kolk je vse unicen zarad avtomobilov
<yang> jah nevem kaj te tok avti motjo, sej zivis na obrobju ljubljane, tm pa je res bolj malo prometa
<yang> se zmer se lahko preselite na nizozemsko, pa bos imel urejene kolesarske poti, da ne bos rabil cestnoprometnih pravil vec krsit
<yang> ce bi jaz naredil 10k kilometrov letno bi ze zdavnaj tam zivel, ker tukaj si stalno ogrozen da te en rukne s ceste v jarek
<yang> mogoce si tok znerviran ker ti stalno hupajo
<pitko> ma kdo ubuntu phone?
<idioterna> nc kej dost nisi ogrozen ce pravilno vozis
<idioterna> avtomobili me motijo ker pobijejo ogromno ljudi, vsem ostalim pa unicijo zivljenje
<idioterna> mesto je neurejeno zaradi avtomobilov
<idioterna> ves cas so prometni zamaski zaradi njih
<idioterna> ljudje pa nimajo izbire, ker je mesto narejeno samo za avtomobile, noben drug nacin prevoza sploh ni mozen
<idioterna> ker je vse podrejeno samo prevozu z osebnimi avtomobili
<yang> ja in ne bos verjel, v vseh mestih je tako , cudno kajne
<idioterna> ne, ni
<yang> ja zakaj pa se ne preslis tja kjer je bolje, ce te to tako ocitno moti ?
<idioterna> a bo manj ljubljancanov umrlo zaradi prometa ce se preselim tja?
<yang> a ti ves kolk vec jih umre zarad drugih razlogov
<idioterna> vem ja
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whataboutism
<Seniorita> Whataboutism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> pa kok kolesarjev si je samih krivih za nezgodo, k ne poznajo cestnoprometnih predpisov in se vozijo po nasprotnem voznem pasu
<yang> stalno imas take
<idioterna> ja, res grozn
<idioterna> za kolk smrtnih zrtev so bli odgovorni v zadnjih 100 letih?
<idioterna> 3?
<yang> kr za dost nesrec in bliznjih srecanjih s pesci pomoje
<idioterna> skratka, nula.
<idioterna> v primerjavi s 100 mrtvimi, 350 za vse zivljenje pohabljenimi in par tisoc z resnimi zdravstvenimi tezavami NA LETO
<idioterna> je to popolnoma nepomembno
<yang> vozjo se po plocniku, po nasprotnem voznem pasu ali kar po cesti, kjer je kolesarska pot
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> prav imajo
<yang> ne nimajo prav
<idioterna> mesto je za ljudi, ne za pleh
<idioterna> ja, majo
<yang> sicer imas pa ti itak dvojna merila
<idioterna> seveda imam dvojna merila
<idioterna> ena mam za pleh, ena pa za ljudi
<idioterna> ce bi za to dvoje imel enaka merila bi bil pa res butl
<yang> ti bi sigurno odskodninsko tozil avtomobilista, tudi ce bi ti zakrivil nesreco, recimo pripeljal iz nasprotne smeri ali v kaksen mrtev kot
<yang> ce b iprezivel seveda
<yang> kr mislis, da pravila zate pa ne veljajo
<idioterna> seveda bi ga tozil
<yang> kaj ce bi vsak tako razmisljal, potem bi se kar z avti po levi vozili
<yang> in avtosole bi bile brezveze
<idioterna> kaj se ma pa po mojem mestu za vozit z avtom
<idioterna> ce to pocne naj nekdo z zastavico pred avtom tece
<idioterna> da opozori ljudi na nevarnost
<idioterna> ce ne lahko se koga ubije
<yang> skratka ti si slab zgled s svojim ravnanjem tudi kolesarjem
<yang> pred policisti pa itak zbezis
<idioterna> se nikol nisem bezal pred njimi
<idioterna> ampak lahko bi
<idioterna> s kolesom se to dejansko da
<idioterna> ne da bi v smrtno nevarnost spravil par tisoc ljudi
<pitko> to se je tut že men zgodlo v lj da je model se furu po pločniku ...
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> to je res kr nevarn
<pitko> sm kr gledu
<yang> men se t ostalno dogaja
<idioterna> ampak nc v primerjavi s tem kar yang dela
<pitko> kva pa dela?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> s tono pleha leti skor 20 metrov v sekundi po gosto naseljenih predelih
<yang> da v nasprotno smer peje kolesar, potem pa se umane na levo stran , jebenti v malo solo bi jih poslal take
<idioterna> yang: zakaj?
<idioterna> a ti je tezko jit mimo al kaj?
<pitko> aa
<yang> zato ker se umika na desno
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> sej je plocnik sirok en meter
<idioterna> trije se loh srecajo
<idioterna> za razliko od ceste
<idioterna> kjer se niti dva ne morta na treh metrih
<yang> po cesti se nims kej umikat na levo stran, halo ?
<idioterna> komot se umaknes kamorkol
<yang> a ti pozns predpise
<idioterna> ja, poznam
<yang> pa se umikas na levi vozni pas ?
<idioterna> 4. člen
<idioterna> (skrb za varen, umirjen in nemoten potek cestnega prometa)
<idioterna> (1) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da poteka promet nemoteno, umirjeno in varno.
<idioterna> (2) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da ne ovira ali ogroža drugih udeležencev cestnega prometa ali jim ne povzroča škode.
<yang> kok nesrec si pa ze zakrivil ?
<idioterna> nobene
<yang> ne verjamem
<idioterna> ker upostevam 4. clen
<idioterna> in sem strpen in vedno ustavim kadar je treba
<idioterna> tut kadar mam prednost
<idioterna> ker js pac vem da eni vozite avtomobile, kar pomen da nic ne slisite in se manj vidite
<yang> ja sej verjetno ti mahajo pesci na zebrah
<idioterna> in potem se vam moramo vsi ostali pac prilagodit
<idioterna> men je vseen ce mahajo al pa ne
<idioterna> js jim vedno odstopim prednost
<idioterna> avtomobilisti pa prakticno nikol
<idioterna> vcasih me se ksn prehiti ko cakam pred zebro
<idioterna> kar je sicer strogo prepovedano, ampak boli ga kurac, on ma pleh okol sebe, njemu ne bo nc
<yang> ti moras dol s kolesa ko preckas zebro kjer ni prehoda za bicikel
<idioterna> ne, ni mi treba
<yang> moral bi...samo verjetno ne gres
<idioterna> ti bi moral ustavit pred zebro, ce pesec stoji v blizini
<idioterna> pa ne.
<yang> jaz ustavljam, ne bos verjel
<idioterna> pred _vsako_ zebro, tudi ce je semafor tam.
<idioterna> ker pac ne mores vedet kdaj bo kdo skocu na cesto
<yang> hja
<idioterna> in tut ce skoci na cesto si _dolzan_ preprecit, da tvoje vozilo kogarkoli poskoduje
<idioterna> da ne bos pozabu
<idioterna> 22:57< idioterna> (skrb za varen, umirjen in nemoten potek cestnega prometa)
<idioterna> 22:57< idioterna> (1) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da poteka promet nemoteno, umirjeno in varno.
<yang> kje si pa to slisal da bi moral pred vsako zebro ustavit ?
<idioterna> tle pise.
<yang> ti se moras prepricati da ni pesca in peljes dalje
<yang> a ti pred vsako zebro ustavljas ?
<yang> tut ce ni pesca ?
<idioterna> ce je pesec ob njej vsekakor
<idioterna> kako pa ves da ni pesca?
<yang> ja ce je pesec jasno
<idioterna> sej ne vidis nic
<idioterna> iz avtomobila
<yang> vse vidis
<idioterna> nc ne vidis
<yang> kako da ne, saj se blizas zebri
<yang> pogledas ce je pesec tam
<idioterna> ha?
<yang> to je osnova
<idioterna> ti nimas pojma o avtih vidim
<idioterna> ce vozis avto ne vidis ne naprej ne nazaj
<idioterna> ne levo ne desno
<idioterna> nikamor.
<yang> hahaha
<yang> ma daj nehaj
<yang> pol bi vozil kot Miško
<yang> z zavezanimi ocmi
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq0Pify0jME#t=16m
<idioterna> povej mi
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »05:44 08:15 11:29 13:04 13:41 15:20 15:26 15:48 16:00 17:38 17:46 18:10 18:27 19:11 19:25«
<idioterna> kaj tile vidijo skozi vetrobransko steklo?
<idioterna> ceste ocitno ne
<yang> aha slavni commute 20002 to ste me ze zadnjic neki flagal s tem
<idioterna> ker bi sicer opazili, da je
<yang> da vidm
<idioterna> a) cesta rdece barve z belim simbolom za bicikl
<idioterna> in b) puscico v nasprotno smer od tiste v kateri vozijo
<yang> samo 20k commutov si posnel ?
<idioterna> pa ne vidijo.
<idioterna> to je filename s kamerce
<idioterna> nima zveze z nicemer drugim
<CrazyLemon> idioterna>: avtomobilisti pa prakticno nikol.. js tega ne počnem a to pomeni da nisem avtomobilist?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: tako je
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa sem?
<idioterna> yang: no, razloz mi
<yang> ja 16m si cisto narobe obvovil
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: limonca
 * CrazyLemon se še "išče"
<yang> kr cez rdeco peles
<idioterna> yang: ni res
<idioterna> yang: zelena je.
<yang> kako da ni res
<idioterna> yang: a ti morm screenshotat al kaj
<yang> aja
<yang> za desno gori zelena
<yang> za naravnost rdeca
<yang> jao ehj
<yang> kako ti vozis
<idioterna> za desno kaj?
<yang> kr na levo si sel cez cesto z nezmanjsano hitrostjo
<yang> kaj ce bi takrat avto pripeljal
<idioterna> ja, seveda
<idioterna> NE MORE KER MA RDECO
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> pardon
<yang> ne smes tok divjat po mestu clovek
<idioterna> AVTOMOBILISTI NIC NE VIDIJO
<idioterna> kok divjat?
<idioterna> manjso gibalno kolicino mam pri 50km/h kot ti pri 15km/.h
<yang> od 1540-1630 si naredil za 500 eur kazni vsaj
<yang> sel si na drugo stran cestisca
<yang> lahko bi povzrocil trk avtomobilov
<yang> mogoce si celo ga, pa nisi videl
<idioterna> kasnih avtomobilov?
<idioterna> a si bolan?
<idioterna> vsi majo rdeco luc
<yang> ja sekal si cesto precno clovek
<idioterna> in bi morali stati pri miru.
<idioterna> un passat je mirno zapelu skoz rdeco
<idioterna> in zavil
<idioterna> pa seveda ni prvi
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MmcIbT79vU
<Seniorita> Decoration Lights - YouTube
<Seniorita> »They serve no purpose in traffic whatsoever.«
<yang> a ti uvidis da si krsil prespise ko si zavil na levo stran cestisca ?
<idioterna> tegale tut vidis
<idioterna> nobenga predpisa nisem krsil
<idioterna> nikomur nisem presekal poti
<idioterna> za razliko od tegale avtomobilista
<yang> prvo kot prvo vozis hitreje kot avti ki imajo omejitev 50kmh po mestu
<idioterna> ki se mirno zapelje pred nos bakice
<yang> drugic krsis ocitno predpise
<idioterna> ne seri
<idioterna> ti mi rajs povej
<idioterna> kako lahko reces da kaj vidis iz avtomobila
<yang> clovek 15:50
<idioterna> ce vidis da avtomobilisti mirno vozijo v napacno smer po kolesarski stezi
<idioterna> 16:00
<idioterna> sej sam 10 sekund pocakas
<yang> rdeco si mel nisi ustavil in si sel na drug vozni pas
<idioterna> pa vidis
<idioterna> zelena je bla
<yang> ma kaki zelena ti sploh semaforjev ne gledas
<yang> 1550 si poglej
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/zelena.jpg
<yang> ce bi tole tvojo voznjo nekdo poslal na policijsko upravo bi ti fino kazen napisali
<idioterna> a ti ne vidis?
<idioterna> da je zelena za pesce in kolesarje?
<idioterna> avtomobili bi morali stat za belimi crtami, pa seveda ne morejo, ce vozniki nic ven ne vidijo
<idioterna> pa potem ne vejo niti da majo rdeco, niti ne morjo ugotovit, da vozijo v napacno smer po kolesarski stezi
<idioterna> bom se to screenshotnu
<idioterna> da bos vidu
<idioterna> k vidm da ne mors videt
<idioterna> verjetn je to ksna bolezen voznikov
<yang> jao ej kako se ti vozis idioterna
<yang> proti vsem pravilom
<yang> kaksne barve bicikel imas, da ce te vidim da bom moral bolj pazit
<yang> prov dijas po mestu
<yang> divjas
<yang> in to je napaka
<yang> da so ukinili 25kmh omejitev za kolesarje
<yang> potem eni takole kot ti divjajo in ogrozajo promet
<yang> kar slabo mi je ko gledam kako predrzno vozis
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/rest/narobe.jpg
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/rest/narobe2.jpg
<idioterna> in pol _js_ vozm predrzno?
<idioterna> ti nisi gladek
<yang> 1929
<yang> pocaka se
<yang> ne pa skoci na plocnik in potem nazaj na kolesarsko
<upd> idioterna, naslednjič skoči na avto pa bum čez
<yang> ja
<yang> najbolje da preskocis avto
<upd> kaj jaz bi to delal če se mi na kolesarsko postavi
<idioterna> yang: zakaj ne bi skocil na plocnik?
<idioterna> sej je bil prazen
<idioterna> upd: ni mi treba k nism sirok dva metra
<idioterna> rabm 42cm lufta.
<yang> ja ok bil je prazen ampoak si krsil predpise, se je leva stran ceste tudi povecini prazna, pa se z avtom ne vozim po njej HALO
<idioterna> ja zakaj se pa ne vozis po njej?
<idioterna> ce je pa prazna
<idioterna> sej nikogar ne oviras pa ogrozas
<idioterna> ce se po prazni cesti vozis
<yang> ti si v tem commute 20002 naredil za cca. 500-1000 eur kazni ziher
<idioterna> ja pa kaj
<idioterna> nihce ni niti enkrat na bremzo stopu zarad mene
<yang> bod vesel, da te se niso oglobili za predrzno voznjo
<idioterna> za razliko od njih samih
<idioterna> k se skos drenajo
<idioterna> pa gonjo pa bremzajo
<idioterna> ja in kako je moja voznja predrzna?
<yang> vozis kjer ti pase
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> sej sm z biciklom
<idioterna> sej nism z vec kot tono tezko smrtonosno napravo
<idioterna> ki vsako leto pobije vec kot sto ljudi
<idioterna> bicikl pa pac ni nevarna naprava
<yang> ja z biciklom si udelezen v cestnem prometu in moras spostovati pravila
<idioterna> in ne pobije sto ljudi
<idioterna> ja sej jih
<idioterna> 22:57< idioterna> 4. člen
<idioterna> 22:57< idioterna> (skrb za varen, umirjen in nemoten potek cestnega prometa)
<idioterna> 22:57< idioterna> (1) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da poteka promet nemoteno, umirjeno in varno.
<idioterna> 22:58< idioterna> (2) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da ne ovira ali ogroža drugih udeležencev cestnega prometa ali jim ne povzroča škode.
<idioterna> kje sm koga oviral?
<yang> ce bi 50 takih norcev divjalo po ljubljani ves kok nesrec bi ze bilo
<idioterna> kolk?
<idioterna> no, me prov zanima
<idioterna> 50*0 je kolk
<idioterna> no al pa 51*0
<idioterna> dons zjutri sm mel tut zanimivo izkusnjo
<idioterna> gospo s telefonom v roki k je zavijala desno
<idioterna> prek _moje_ poti
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP-4xISA6OQ#t=11m30
<Seniorita> Commute #20005 - YouTube
<yang> glede na predrzno voznjo imas ful sreco bi jaz rekel, prvic sreco da nisi zakrivil nezgode in drugic da si neposkodovan
<idioterna> ja, narobe bi rekel
<idioterna> jaz pac vidim in slisim kaj se dogaja okol mene
<idioterna> vozniki pa ocitno ne
<idioterna> ce niti med crnim asfaltom in rdeco kolesarsko stezo ne morte locit
<yang> konec koncev tudi kolesar, ki ga obvozis lahko skrene levo ali desno in pri taki hitrosti je trk neizogiben
<idioterna> ne, ni
<idioterna> ker vedno pricakujes da bo to storil
<idioterna> in zato skocis na plocnik.
<yang> sploh se ne bi cudil, ce bi te enkrat stisnili nekam v kot pri taki voznji
<idioterna> no lej
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq0Pify0jME#t=6m45
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »05:44 08:15 11:29 13:04 13:41 15:20 15:26 15:48 16:00 17:38 17:46 18:10 18:27 19:11 19:25«
<idioterna> kaj ti avtomobili delajo tle?
<idioterna> _vozijo skozi rdeco_
<idioterna> boli jih kurac, sej jim noben nc ne more
<idioterna> ker so v tono pleha zapakirani
<idioterna> ce bi js s tankom tam caku
<idioterna> ziher ne bi kr zapelal v rdeco
<yang> ja , seveda ni prav da vozijo takole v rdeco
<idioterna> al pa tlele
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq0Pify0jME#t=8m40
<Seniorita> Commute #20002 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »05:44 08:15 11:29 13:04 13:41 15:20 15:26 15:48 16:00 17:38 17:46 18:10 18:27 19:11 19:25«
<idioterna> tle vedno vn prpelejo ne da bi pogledal
<idioterna> direkt cez kolesarsko
<yang> ampak ti kot kolesar VES da se to lahko zgodi in zato NE DIVJAS po mestu
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> sej ne divjam
<yang> jst nikol ne peljem na pamet s kolesom
<idioterna> divjanje je takrat ko gres tok hitr da ne mores obvladat bicikla
<idioterna> js tut ne
<idioterna> a ti zgleda k da kjerkol na pamet pelem?
<yang> da bi se oziral na to ce imam prednost, ko je zelena luc
<yang> ker pol bom jaz invalid ko bo en v rdeco zapeljal
<yang> sej tut predno grem cez zebro pri zeleni preverim ali so vsi avti ustavili
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> ko si v avtu pa nic ne vidis ven
<yang> ma glej
<yang> jst smatram, da ce v 20 letih nisem nobenga povozil, da kar v redu vozim
<idioterna> evo tkole nardis
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KObltIZtY4w#t=9m18
<Seniorita> Commute #20001 - YouTube
<idioterna> yang: ja kako pa pol pojasnjujes to da z avtomobili vozijo nasproti po kolesarski stezi?
<yang> zarad mene lahko vozjo tut cez stenge ce imajo SUVE, samo to nicesar ne spremeni v kulturi voznje ki jo jaz imam
<yang> in ki jo ima moj sosed ki je bil vice prvak v rallyju jugoslavije pa vozi po predpisih
<idioterna> sej js tut vozim po predpisih
<idioterna> sej sm ti jih ze 10x pejstnu
<yang> ne ti pa ne vozis
<idioterna> iz trenutnga zakona
<idioterna> kako da ne
<idioterna> upostevam najpomembnejsi clen predpisov
<idioterna> pazim, da nikomur ni treba zaradi mene zavirat
<idioterna> ostalo je kr tko nal
<idioterna> kr tko mal neki
<yang> ja to kar ti REDNO pocnes pri 9:18 je ocitno krsenje predpisov
<yang> moral bi pozvonit
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> kje pa to pise?
<yang> da bi se ti spredaj umaknili
<idioterna> a mi lahko pokazes clen predpisov v katerem je zapisano, da je to kar jaz pocnem prepovedano, ali da bi moral prehiteti drugace?
<yang> ce bi te videl policaj bi te lahko oglobil za voznjo po plocniku
<idioterna> ne, ne bi me mogel, ker se po plocniku lahko vozim.
<yang> ne ne smes se, kjer je kolesarska steza
<yang> samo ti itak skoz narobe vozis
<yang> upam da si v avtu kaj boljsi
<yang> al se tut po plocnikih vozis
<idioterna> ja ce so frej se lahko ane
<idioterna> pa po kolesarskih stezah tut ocitno
<yang> ne, ne SMES se, lahko ti izrecejo globo
<idioterna> po kolesarskih clo ce niso frej
<idioterna> yang: na podlagi kerga clena ti lahko izrecejo globo ce se s kolesom vozis po plocniku?
<yang> ne vem kerga, samo ni po predpisih
<yang> plocnik je za pesce
<yang> to ve vsak ki je opravil izpit za kolo v 4. razredu osnovne sole, ti si ga opravil ?
<yang> ker ni videt, v stilu voznje
<yang> ce bi jaz tako vozil z biciklom bi bil ze 5x mrtev
<idioterna> jaz poznam zakon in vem, da je voznja s kolesom po plocniku dovoljena, ce z njo ne ogrozas pescev
<yang> pa dobro zadosti je za danes
<idioterna> ti itak ne ves kolk ljudi si ze povozu do smrti
<idioterna> k vozniki nc ne vidte ven
<yang> ce ti ne poznas predpisov idioterna, potem te jaz ne morem uciti o njih, bos moral pac se enkrat obnoviti CPP na roski
<idioterna> https://www.uradni-list.si/1/content?id=101702
<idioterna> tle mas zakon
<Seniorita> Uradni list Republike Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Uradni list Republike Slovenije«
<idioterna> usmeri me na clen, ki mi prepoveduje voznjo po plocniku.
<yang> HALO ?
<yang> clen
<yang> to so osnove CPPja pejt na rosko
<yang> polagat izpit pa rec da bi se po plocniku rad z biciklom vozil
<idioterna> no, zanima me specificen clen
<yang> it tvoje voznje se vidi da nimas pojma o cestno prometnih predpisih
<idioterna> ce te hoce policist oglobiti, ti mora na listek napisati clen, ki je podlaga za globo
<idioterna> ce bi me hotel oglobiti za prehitevanje tistihle po plocniku
<idioterna> kateri clen bi napisal?
<yang> nevem nisem pravnik
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ampak vseen ves da bi kazen fasal
<yang> ja
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> ni cudn pol da se tolk ljudi pobije
<idioterna> ce ljudje vozijo tono tezke nevarne naprave, pa sploh ne poznajo cestnoprometnih predpisov
<yang> iz 20002 bi fasal za 500-1000 eur kazni ce bi celotno voznjo upostevali
<idioterna> mhm, zelo strokovno
<idioterna> sem preprican, da ce bi ti vozu polcijo, bi polcaj samo frizuro pogledu, pa kar kazen napisal
<yang> poslji na policijsko upravo na analizo voznje
<yang> ce upas
<idioterna> bi ze iz tega vidu kok je clovk kriminalc
<idioterna> kasno analizo voznje
<idioterna> js se vozim varno
<yang> da t ipovejo kok napak si napravil
<idioterna> nobenga ne ogrozam.
<idioterna> nobene napake nism napravil, kar je ocitno, ker se video konca ko prispem v sluzbo in ugasnem kamero
<idioterna> nobene neprilike ni po poti
<idioterna> ko bom mel 100/100 internet bom pa tut ostali dve kameri uploadal
<idioterna> da bos loh vidu se kaj se za mano pa levo od mene dogaja
<yang> ne verjamem da imas izpit za avto
<idioterna> k ocitno zdej se nisi dojel da men ni treba met glave pod balanco
<idioterna> tvoj problem
<idioterna> avto tkole vozim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZCDalnDxhY
<Seniorita> Bringing the Diapers Home - YouTube
<yang> ce mislis da bi avtomobilisti morali ustavljati pred vsako zebro potem ne vem ce vozis avto
<idioterna> sej sm napisu vsako k je pesec zravn
<idioterna> sam ti si zgleda avtomobilist, pa nc ne vidis
<yang> ja to pa
<idioterna> ja no sam tega ne delate
<idioterna> vi gonte 60 v coni 30 cez prehode za pesce
<idioterna> mam posnetek
<idioterna> tko da ne mors zanikat
<yang> ti gres pa 80
<idioterna> s kolesom, ja
<idioterna> to je tok k ce bi su 25 z avtom
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> manj
<idioterna> 20 z avtom
<idioterna> fizika je pomembna tle
<idioterna> ni isto ce se vate zaleti otrok s skirojem al pa vlak poln premoga
<yang> ti si ziv dokaz da se kolesarji ne drzite CPP predpisov
<yang> te posnetki pa me spomnijo na unga k je vozil 350 z motorjem po gorenjski obvoznici kt v videoigrici
<yang> se dobr da nimas motorja idioterna
 * CrazyLemon se danes peljal mimo motorista ki je ležal v travi in se ni premikal
<yang> najvec motoristov je v soči
<yang> CrazyLemon: a si ustavil in mu nudil prvo pomoc ?
<yang> in zakaj ne ?
<CrazyLemon> yang dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> yang zakaj se pa vozi z motorjem če ga ni sposoben obvladat
<yang> lahko bi mu resil zivljenje
<yang> vsaj s klicem na 113
<yang> jutri pa bo pisalo da je podlegel poskodbam ker je 1000 crazylemonov peljalo mimo njega, predno so mu uspeli pomagati
<CrazyLemon> http://spin.sos112.si/SPIN2/Javno/Dogodki/
<Seniorita> spin
<yang> ja iz izole ga bodo pa v sočo pripeljali
<yang> na okrevanje
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ga ne bi v valdoltro?
<yang> in verjem videvam jih ko hodijo na sprehod tule mimo, ni jim lepo
<CrazyLemon> ln
<yang> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-28
<idioterna> evo kaj se zgodi ce gledas tednik
<idioterna> http://io9.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-helps-weight-1707251800
<Seniorita> I Fooled Millions Into Thinking Chocolate Helps Weight Loss. Here's How.
<Seniorita> »“Slim by Chocolate!” the headlines blared. A team of German researchers had found that people on a low-carb diet lost weight 10 percent faster if they ate a chocolate bar every day. It made the front page of Bild, Europe’s largest daily newspaper, just beneath their update about the Germanwings crash. From there, it ricocheted around the internet and beyond, making news in more than 20 countries and half a dozen languages. It was discussed o
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://8ch.net/hola.html
<Seniorita> Hola
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> hola
<zdobersek> I ain't no hola back gurl
 * CrazyLemon uporablja Hola že dolgo
<CrazyLemon> +ne
<dz0ny> in Boolean logic this means you are still using it
<zdobersek> this shit is bananas
<zdobersek> B A N A N A S
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm
<CrazyLemon> a veš da sploh ne rabiš igmpproxy da gledaš siol tv? :D
<dz0ny> yes
<CrazyLemon> če je yes zakaj nisi povedal?!? bastard
<dz0ny> lahko fooldaš navaden eth
<dz0ny> k ni pravilno :)
<CrazyLemon> nič ne foolam
<dz0ny> losts of multicast traffic going around
<dz0ny> meh
<dz0ny> loots
<dz0ny> aaaa
<CrazyLemon> lust?
<zdobersek> bbbb
<dz0ny> boobs
<zdobersek> nooo
<zdobersek> wat en sexist
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 16.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 18.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 17.8°C
<idioterna> kje je pa za basko?
<idioterna> al pa losinj?
<CrazyLemon> on the internetz
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> tja pa ne hodm
<idioterna> so sami cudaki
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobersek> there's one! ^
<CrazyLemon> i can see at least 20!
<CrazyLemon> danes je Google i/o!
<napsy> woohoo
<zdobersek> boohoo
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/cetrt-milijona-slovencev-bo-razveselilo-danasnje-nakazilo-drzave/366131
<Seniorita> Četrt milijona Slovencev bo razveselilo današnje nakazilo države :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Finančna uprava bo danes tistim zavezancem iz prvega svežnja informativnih izračunov dohodnine za lani, ki so plačali previsoko akontacijo dohodnine, preplačani znesek vrnila na bančne račune.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<anny_> o
<napsy> jeeej
<napsy> dans pa bomo bogati :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9V_dxBmVos
<Seniorita> #InsideOut - On Board footage from Luka Mezgec's bike during his sprint at Giro d'Italia stage 17 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<Seniorita> »Great On Board footage from Luka Mezgec's bike during his sprint at Giro d'Italia stage 17 - by Velon«
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/oliveremberton/status/603837891672993793
<Seniorita> Oliver Emberton auf Twitter: "When the inventor of USB dies they'll gently lower the coffin, pull it back up, turn it around, then lower it again"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: video je edino zanimiv zato, ker je imel dva modela spredi
<CrazyLemon> Namen:Vračilo davkaDatum prejema naloga:25.05.2015Datum obremenitve:25.05.2015        hmm! do zdaj bi ga lahko že zapravu če bi vedel da so toliko prej nakazali!
<dz0ny> milijone
<zdobersek> a n
<zdobersek> tozi jih
<zdobersek> povej, da si mislu vlozit v bitcoine, ampak je nakupna cena v zadnjih treh (3) dneh konkretno zrasla
<zdobersek> tko da so te oskodoval
<yang> zdobersek: razumem, da si se hecal, ampak bitcin ima ze kar isto ceno zadnje leto dni
<zdobersek> lost me at ampak
<yang> ne varira vec toliko kot prej
<yang> hm, kdaj bodo izplacevali vracilo dohodnine, jst morm kr neki do bit
<yang> ja mislm
<yang> nakazali so mi polovico tega kar sem dobil na dopisu
<yang> ne vem kaj je zdaj to
<yang> al pa jaz nisem dopisa znal pravilno prebrat
<zdobersek> banda rdeca
<yang> to bom pa prov sosedi nesel, ona se spozna na stevilke
<yang> dvomim da je prislo namerno do napake, ker se itak avtomatsko delajo tej transferji
<yang> sam res mi ni jasno zakaj sem dobil samo polovico od tistega kar pise
<yang> ko pa mors ti drzavi placat, te pa za vsak cent terjajo
<yang> razen ce bodo nakazovali v dveh delih
<yang> a ti si taprav znesek dobil CrazyLemon ?
<zdobersek> najbrz dvakrat tolko
<zdobersek> ker je vredu decko
<yang> haha
<yang> ja sej ce dobis prevec tut ni fajn, k mors vrnit
<yang> to je tko kt blagajnicarke v kasi ne smejo met plusa, k se smatra da so stranko naokoli prnesle
<CrazyLemon> yang meni se zdi da je kr tapravi :>
<msevph> Kko ugotovim ker chipset ma moj ezcap, lsusb ne pove dovolj
<yang> Ima kdo zeljo iti na Moralesa ?
<zdobersek> ga lahko samo gledamo?
<yang> mislim da ga lahko poslusas na Valu 202
<yang> Jaz ne bom uspel it, k so me najel za en drug dogodek
<msevph> Woo morales kul
<msevph> Kdaj bo
<yang> No v glavnem mam 2 karti za morales, koncertje v Petek v Cirkusu
<yang> Lahk poslem v PDF obliki
<dz0ny> msevph: odpres :>
<dz0ny> lsmod
<msevph> Hvala
<msevph> Yang a jih prodajas?
<msevph> Namrec en app v androidu podpira tocn dolocen stk chipset in morm pogledat ce mam tega :)
<msevph> Klon ezcapa
<yang> msevph: ja
<yang> msevph: ja
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ahahaha.. too much orange? nasmejal si me.. hvala <3 :>
<R33D3M33R> ima 100x100px blok oranžne!
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. shitload oranžnih linkov pa je kul ane :D
<R33D3M33R> če bi vse linke na strani pobarval oranžno ne bi dosegel 100x100px
<CrazyLemon> wanna bet? :D ali pa Å¡e nisi videl linkov na prvi strani
<R33D3M33R> pa razlika je med oranžnim blokom in porazdeljeno oranžno barvo
<CrazyLemon> :>
<R33D3M33R> tak blok ti izžge oči, medtem ko ti linki porazdeljeni med črno besedilo tega ne bodo storili
<R33D3M33R> poglej na trenutno stran pa primerjaj ...
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo.. ne izžge ti pa oči ikonca avtorja pa ikonca za komentarje :)
<R33D3M33R> ikonica za komentarje je večinoma prazna
<CrazyLemon> bodi konsistenten andrej! če imaš ikonce oranžne pol naj bo vse oranžno..ne pa viola oranžna oranžna
<R33D3M33R> moj predlog je tako ali tako bil da bi bile vse ikone/gumbi vijolične
<R33D3M33R> povezave pa oranžne
<R33D3M33R> [14:56:53] <R33D3M33R> jaz bi dal vse gumbe vijolične
<R33D3M33R> [14:56:59] <R33D3M33R> ostale povezave pa oranžne
<CrazyLemon> naah i dont like it
<CrazyLemon> potem rata preveč monotono
<CrazyLemon> povezave pa preveč izstopajo
<R33D3M33R> potem pač prilagodi še forum
<R33D3M33R> tam je vse oranžno
<CrazyLemon> zakaj? sej sta to dve različni zadevi
<R33D3M33R> zakaj ne bi imeli lepo konsistentnih vsebin?
<CrazyLemon> ker ni enaka vsebina? :)
<CrazyLemon> čemu imeti povsod enak design če pa je namen povsem drugačen
<R33D3M33R> zakaj pa sploh spreminjamo potem wp?
<CrazyLemon> ker mu spreminjamo namen :)
<R33D3M33R> jah, potem pa ustvari barvno shemo sam, moje mnenje poznaš in na tak način ne bomo nikoli prišli skupaj ...
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<napsy> kuga
<zdobersek> designers everywhere!
<zdobersek> raaawwr
<lynxlynxlynx> preveč bele je :P
<napsy> racism are we
<dz0ny> narccise
<zdobersek> orangists
<dz0ny> ^^ delovni ljudje domov
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: who is we?
<zdobersek> WE THE PEEPS
<napsy> wee the homies
<dz0ny> we the cleavage  lovers!
<zdobersek> you the sexist
<gospod> lokalni ubuntu update server z največ 256MB RAM (virtualna mašina...) katero požere majn rama: webserver apache2 ali ftpserver?
<dz0ny> apt-cacher-ng
<gospod> sem probal "apt-cacher" in mi 50 clientov naenkrat tako flooda da crasha
<gospod> "apt-cacher-ng" se razlikuje od "apt-cacher" ?
<dz0ny> da
<gospod> se ti da opisati na hitro v čem?
<dz0ny> spisal za low-memory zadeve
<gospod> aha super!
<dz0ny> samodejno čsiti zastarele pakete
<gospod> torej 256MB bi blo dovol za "apt-cacher-ng" ?
<dz0ny> vporedno prenaša itd
<dz0ny> da
<gospod> super!
<dz0ny> rpi+disk bi tud Å¡lo :)
<gospod> smesno se pogovarjati o "težkih stvareh" v slovenščini :D
<gospod> torej "apt-cacher-ng" je samo z webserverom kombinacija ali tudi z ftp?
<dz0ny> to je samostojni web server
<dz0ny> ne rabiš nič drugega
<dz0ny> deluje kot proxy
<gospod> aha hvala! :)
<dz0ny> sam da ima par uproabnih zadev samo za ta namen
<gospod> razumljivo
<gospod> torej
<gospod> prejšno noč sem nastavil ta apt-cacher in do sedaj sem pustil na "testu"
<gospod> ki "zabrenka" je pri clientih na "apt-get update"
<dz0ny> fyi apache das lahko v event mode
<napsy> ka pa je event mode?
<dz0ny> mhm ker mora apt-cacher vse prenesti preden tebi posreduje
<dz0ny> ng hkrati tudi tebi posreduje
<gospod> torej ce prav razumem je to ko potegne osvežene "liste" iz ubuntu serverjev - v mojem primeru gre to preko tega cacher servera
<gospod> in to flooda cacher server?
<dz0ny> da
<gospod> ni ista zgodba pri "apt-cacher-ng" ?
<dz0ny> ne
<gospod> aha oke
<gospod> bom testiral ! hvala !
<dz0ny> -ng lahko poganjaš tud na cheap ruterju
<gospod> razumljivo!
<gospod> še eno mini vprašane
<gospod> kolko GB diska?
<dz0ny> hehe
<gospod> če šparam na RAM bom še na disku hehe
<dz0ny> tolk k bo posodobitev
<gospod> 100GB več ko dovol?
<dz0ny> ja
<gospod> gre 50GB?
<dz0ny> sm mislu da te skrbi 1GB
<dz0ny> on prenese sam programe ki jih nameščaš in posodobitve
<gospod> na nekem tutorialu sem videl za apt-mirror da minimalno 50-120GB
<dz0ny> ne naredi celotnega mirrorja
<gospod> ja samo torej bi blo ze 1GB dovol pomoje?
<dz0ny> ja
<gospod> al recimo 10GB
<dz0ny> sam to je drug način delovanja
<gospod> razumem... cachiranje
<gospod> samo da bo malo "dihal" bom te dal malo več
<dz0ny> napsy: event mode je tko kot nginx master > worker threads
<napsy> ok
<gospod> maš kakšen tutorial ki ga priporočaš najbolj ali samo instaliras in nastavis autostart in to je to?
<dz0ny> samo namestiš
<dz0ny> dodaš tist proxy v svoj apt config
<dz0ny> done
<gospod> da
<gospod> oke
<gospod> mislim da bom postal reden član tega kanala res. super pogovor... hvala še enkrat!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny we? :)
<CrazyLemon> gospod ni vedno super pogovor.. čakaj da pridejo podporniki janše gor
<gospod> hahaha
<gospod> počakajte da pridem s težjimi vprašanji... hehe hec
<gospod> recimo na NFS sharu se da nastavit recycle bin ali je to samo na CIFS?
<gospod> za drugič hehe imam preveč dela že sedaj =)
<gospod> medtem ko formatiram ponovno ta ubuntu update server....
<gospod> 14.04 XFS ali ext4?
<napsy> recycle bin?
<gospod> napsy: da na CIFS imaš lahko "koš"
<napsy> oh lord
<gospod> ? :P
<napsy> zaka pa rabis to?
<gospod> super za mojo debilno familijo, hehe
<gospod> sem želel narediti windows server za storage in ko sem videl da je velika lukna v "briši-nikdar-več-ne-dobiš-nazaj" glih ni n00b-proof
<gospod> hehe
<gospod> od takrat dalje sem namreč veliki linux/bsd fan
<gospod> FreeNAS ima to vgrajeno super drugače
<gospod> kaj bolj priporočate XFS ali ext4?
<napsy> v sluzbi sem mel xfs dost casa pa nikol nism mel tezav
<napsy> zdj pa ex4 povsod pa tut nism mel tezav
<gospod> red hat potiska XFS v ospredje, ne?
<napsy> nevem ce
<napsy> prej btrfs
<napsy> sam s tem mam same slabe izkusne
<gospod> aha
<gospod> torej btrfs se nebom dotikal raje
<napsy> ext4 je dost kul, tut za ssd
<lynxlynxlynx> ni dost razlik
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh za tvoj 10G disk
<CrazyLemon> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/84dd9c78-c0dc-4737-8fc5-074524e80afa-original.jpeg
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT69tBcEh2M
<Seniorita> Borut Pahor na maturantski četvorki, 22. maj 2015 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »slovenskenovice.si«
<dz0ny> old
<zdobersek> like, a week
<CrazyLemon> like, 6 days
<zdobersek> like, yeah
<CrazyLemon> like, hell yeah?
<zdobersek> like, heavens no
<gospod> zakaj se mi vcasih programi autostartajo, vcasih pa ne? vse kaj vstavim pa je v /etc/rc.local...
<gospod> na internetu vidim nekaj v zvezi s systemd?
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> no more /etc/rc.local
<dz0ny> no more /etc/init.d
<dz0ny> no more /etc/init/
<dz0ny> systemd only
<zdobersek> d for destroy
<gospod> mi prilepiš kaki na izi primer za recimo rtorrent?
<zdobersek> opa!
<gospod> starta se samo z komando "rtorrent"
<dz0ny> service rtorrent start
<gospod> mislim da autostart
<gospod> za*
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJNZF3LR0VM
<Seniorita> Mr. Robot: Extended Sneak Peek - New Series on USA (Premieres June 24) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »An Extended Sneak Peek of ‘Mr. Robot' on USA. Premieres Wednesday, June 24th at 10/9c. » Subscribe to Mr. Robot: http://po.st/PAiNAW » Who Is Mr. Robot? http...«
<dz0ny> gospod: service rtorrrent enable
<gospod> to je to? ni neka datoteka ko je treba vstavit par vrstic da se service ustvari? isto kot rc.local
<dz0ny> misim da je že service spisan za to
<dz0ny> transmission-daemon je bl uproabna zadeva
<gospod> aha
<CrazyLemon> indeed it is!
<gospod> te pa sem gledal nekaj v smislu za mojo situacijo ko imam vec userov na istem OS
<gospod> moram prestudirat Å¡e to
<gospod> hrhr
<gospod> hehe*
<dz0ny> gospod: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Seniorita> Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises
<zdobersek> it's called startup
<dz0ny> Mr. Robot is running gnome
<dz0ny> I'am in
<gospod> hehe kaj je ta link
<gospod> linux za n00be ? :P
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<gospod> instalirat sem rtorrent za 5 userov hehe samo autostart me jeb*
<gospod> instaliral*
<gospod> evo apt-cacher-ng je fertik
<gospod> in spet me recimo vpraša client za grub
<gospod>  A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.
<gospod> ko nimam proxyja/cachera me tega ne vpraša
<gospod> rad bi naredil "set&forget" varjanto ko me v prihodnosti to ne sprašuje in zatakne
<gospod> kaka ideja kaj naj pogooglam da se ne zatakne tu ob vsakem kernel updatu?
<dz0ny> ker si spreminjal /boot/grub.cfg
<dz0ny> to lahko nastaviš z apt nastavitvami
<dz0ny> da vedno ohrani tvoje nastavitve
<gospod> spremenil sem samo timeout
<gospod> in ta timeout je isti na apt-cacheru
<gospod> samo zakaj me tega ne vpraša ko cachera/proxyja nimam? ki spremenim to v apt?
<gospod> sudo sed -i 's/#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0/GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=1/' /etc/default/grub
<gospod>  sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_TIMEOUT=2/GRUB_TIMEOUT=1/' /etc/default/grub
<dz0ny> to da te vprašal je posledica apt hookov
<dz0ny> kar bi se zgodil tud če bi kaj drugega nameščal odstranjeval etc
<gospod> nerazumem... torej ne gre tega "varovala" odstranit? :S
<gospod> namreč naredil sem cronjob da mi updata vsakih 6 ur
<gospod> torej bo vedno v ozadju failalo ko pride do kernel updata ?
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> za tist namesti unattended-upgrades
<gospod> mam tudi
<gospod> samo recimo da bi rad mel Å¡e cronjob :P
<gospod> da sem ziher
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> nastavi unattended upgrades pravilno
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/lipAwVJ-#FOqYQU2qA6BS-gFk9lpA2j0H
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<gospod> kaj je pretežko odstranit to varovalo ?
<dz0ny> google options from this ^^
<dz0ny> ne sam bo treba prebrat zakaj je tam :)
<dz0ny> bbl
<gospod> https://paste.sh/KP5pCzX2#LR--JMAJLLBGxU_133Z7w5A_
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<gospod> to mam jaz, je vrei to al?
<gospod> https://paste.sh/cffe4y_Y#TwEW4JY3Pjlv_q6K6iIYpRtf to če lahko en majster pregleda in pove če je pravilno prosim :)
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<msev> woot sam Å¡e eno uro do google io :D
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> woot!
<CrazyLemon> uro pa minuto pa pol
<CrazyLemon> žal bo android M razočaral
<CrazyLemon> :/
<msev> woot a si iphone fan
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zato pa imam nexusa..ker ljubim iOS!
<CrazyLemon> its a love/hate relationship
<dz0ny> gospod: looks good
<gospod> dz0ny: sem našel ta cronjob ki ga hočem :P
<gospod> https://github.com/gdbtek/ubuntu-cookbooks/blob/master/libraries/util.bash
<Seniorita> ubuntu-cookbooks/util.bash at master · gdbtek/ubuntu-cookbooks · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to ubuntu-cookbooks development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<gospod> ctrl+f aptgetupgrade
<gospod> bom oboje laufal Å¡e dalje, hehe :P
<gospod> za vsak slučaj
<CrazyLemon> za vsak slučaj bi na tvojem mestu spisal še bash script ki bi naredil čist enako zadevo.. sj veš za vsak slučaj :>
<gospod> sej sem
<gospod> =D
<CrazyLemon> good boy/gospod :>
<gospod> https://paste.sh/uvVMmNpI#PiFFZe_qz2BgYs7gAbzB3rXe
<Seniorita> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<gospod> vec vrstic autočiščenja za vsak slučaj
<gospod> :D
<msev> en question of winsow mam, men piše v device managerju da mam neki USB 3.0 v kompu, pol sm pa probov z nexus5 v vse možne usb vhode pa povsod je pisal "naprava lahko deluje hitreje če jo priključite v USB 3.0" wtf
<msev> "korensko zvezdišče Intel USB 3.0"
<msev> lol^^
<msev> krmilnik gostitelja Intel USB 3.0 eXtensible
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> jst sem mislu, da je Pahor na paradi plesu
<zdobersek> ne pa pimpu
<msev> kvaj že reku
<msev> ajde miška mala
<CrazyLemon> msev dej ti men povej a ima nexus5 microusb 2.0 ali 3.0? :)
<msev> blage nimam
<msev> če ma 2 pol je to to heeh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 2
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js vem..povej to msev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev> haha
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti mu povej
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/s-kolesom/kolesarska-tura-dolga-962-km-od-izvira-do-izliva-save/366181
<Seniorita> Kolesarska tura, dolga 962 km, od izvira do izliva Save :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Skupina sedmih kolesarjev iz vseh štirih držav, po katerih teče Sava, bo prekolesarila celotno pot Save. Na poti se jim bodo pridružili tudi mimoidoči.«
<msev> sj je že povedov
<msev> da ma usb2 nexus
<msev> a je kšna fora
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js ne govorim z njim.. tko da mu kr ti povej
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but (08:52:12 AM) CrazyLemon: msev dej ti men povej a ima nexus5 microusb 2.0 ali 3.0? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but nothing..povej mu!
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dej ti
<dz0ny> there is no such thig as microsub3
<dz0ny> kje je livestream zdej
<zdobersek> dz0ny: kaj pa microusb3?
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V-fIGMDsmE
<Seniorita> Google I/O 2015 - Keynote - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Learn about the latest product and platform innovations at Google. Watch all Google I/O 2015 videos at: g.co/dev/io15videos."«
<msev> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> pacmana igrajo?
<CrazyLemon> ping pong
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<msev> lol
<msev> seprav mam em28xx ezcap pol nau delov v unmu appu na androidu dang
<dz0ny> kaj bi ti sploh delal
<zdobersek> dang memes
<zdobersek> can u link em
<dz0ny> .gif zdobersek dang
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/WcnxqmPmIXHCU/giphy.gif
<msev> pač brezžičn video bi pol iz video sprejemnika preko ezcapa prikazoval na android telefonu
<msev> hd goggles or whatever
<dz0ny> msev: daš rpi vmes :)
<msev> too much work
<dz0ny> ^^^
<msev> bom raj kupu ezcap s tapravu chipsetom
<msev> al pa sploh ne
<msev> :D
<dz0ny> zihr bo kmalu ckrnilo oboje
<dz0ny> tablica in tist dongle
<msev> haha
<msev> namreč zj mam pač vse analogno
<msev> pa bi probov če bi bla ta opcija tut možna
<msev> zato k je zaslon od telefona velik bolši kt moj 320x240 rearview monitor
<msev> :D
<msev> al kok ma resolucijo
<dz0ny> z rpi da š lahko 60 palčno tv
<dz0ny> beat that
<msev> noice
<msev> sam tv nemorm nest na travnik
<msev> na polje :)
<msev> da bi letel
<msev> ...namreč avionči na daljinsko itd..
<msev> ej a če dam za ta google IO na watch later bom dejansko lah pol pogledov :)
<CrazyLemon> or can you!?
<CrazyLemon> msev ja..sej bo na jutjubu
<msev> noice
<msev> mo vidl če bo kj revolucionarnga
<msev> lansklet mi je biu ušeč cardboard :D
<CrazyLemon> meni je bil všeč lollipop :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb battle for ctrl
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> !g battle for ctrl
<Seniorita> The Halt And Catch Fire Poster Channels IBM And Battles For CTRL http://www.cinemablend.com/television/Halt-Catch-Fire-Poster-Channels-IBM-Battles-CTRL-63809.html
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: no such thing
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no such thing!
<CrazyLemon> .git wat thing
<CrazyLemon> .gif wat thing
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/ToMjGpRbtZwclgjcqDm/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> stupid git
<zdobersek> git help stupid
<CrazyLemon> .gif help studpi
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/S8koq1hxuWggM/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif help stupid
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/D5Fdsutzjjcys/giphy.gif
<gitbot> CrazyLemon: need help?
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi vedel tvojega IPja na pamet
<CrazyLemon> bi ti celo verjel
<gitbot> CrazyLemon: need help?
<CrazyLemon> git help zdobersek
<gitbot> zdobersek: u chill
<gitbot> CrazyLemon: need help?
<gitbot> mh
<CrazyLemon> oboroženi varnostniki na i/o?
<CrazyLemon> whats that about
<zdobersek> protestniki
<CrazyLemon> zamujajo!
<gospod> kaj hocejo povedat da je zemlja najlepsa
<gospod> dober eyefinity
<gospod> :D
<CrazyLemon> vse razn app permissions je meh
<CrazyLemon> ok..pa doze zveni kul
<CrazyLemon> cloud test lab sounds cool
<CrazyLemon> kako bi preprečil da se za en div naloada katerikoli drugi css kot pa moj? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lepo bi bilo da se da v cssju določit recimo .en-div { style: none;}
<dz0ny> you use children
<dz0ny> div > article je bl pomemben kot  div article
<dz0ny> div > article.en-div bi bil nad vsemi
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: <div id="be"> ane
<idioterna> pa pol #be {
<dz0ny> ma on dela child temo in mora overiddat en overiddan stil
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> lahko se greš pa color:initial!important;
<CrazyLemon> ja.. sam to pol moram za vsak element
<CrazyLemon> bom ta child uporabu
<CrazyLemon> works like a charm
<CrazyLemon> hvala dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: now go watch mr robot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny any boobs?
<dz0ny> where good guy uses gnome and bad kde
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: naked ppl
<CrazyLemon> you had me at bad kde
<idioterna> ne vem kva skos kde dissate
<idioterna> bols je k vse ostalo!
<CrazyLemon> ne dissamo
<CrazyLemon> we laugh at kde
<upd> kaj pa jaz k mam xfce
<idioterna> slap si
<upd> netbook je slab
<dz0ny> to pa mr robot uporablja
<idioterna> alo, zmer je najbols tist k js uporablam
<upd> 8 ur se je compajlu
<dz0ny> ne vemo al je bad or good
<idioterna> no sej grem zdej se mal biologijo zganjat
<idioterna> bbl
<CrazyLemon> we want data!
<CrazyLemon> in the cloud!
<CrazyLemon> and graphs!
<idioterna> a od biologije?
<CrazyLemon> od česarkoli
<idioterna> http://art.penny-arcade.com/photos/283628430_FxJSk/0/1050x10000/283628430_FxJSk-1050x10000.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a twitter shitter is a proper term
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/KdafpUz.png
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> skoda k morjo zamaskirat
<dz0ny> drugace bi ker mulc res pobrisu kej
<CrazyLemon> whats astu?
<dz0ny> .aptf astu
<CrazyLemon> ps js sploh nimam procesa 4! how can i kill smth i dont have!?!
<CrazyLemon> pa*
<dz0ny> ja sej writes guild ma pravilo da ne smejo prikazat stvari ki se jih lahko uproabi irl
<dz0ny> da nemb kdo napisal sudo rm -rf /
<dz0ny> po pomot
<CrazyLemon> lol.. stupid devs.. torej če imam mesec 'may' in je format da je okrajšava za may
<CrazyLemon> dela zadeva
<CrazyLemon> če pa v locale daš slovenski prevod
<CrazyLemon> pa ne dela
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav je 'maj' 'maj'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> </wordpress_rant>
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/master/wp-includes/locale.php
<Seniorita> WordPress/locale.php at master · WordPress/WordPress · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> bs
<Seniorita> »WordPress, Git-ified. Synced via SVN every 15 minutes, including branches and tags! This repository is just a mirror of the WordPress subversion repository. Please do not send pull requests. Submit patches to http://core.trac.wordpress.org/ instead.«
<CrazyLemon> lahko imaš eno ali drugo
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš met pa okrajšave in 'polnega' imena :D
<dz0ny> https://photos.google.com/
<Seniorita> Browser no longer supported
<dz0ny> je online
<CrazyLemon> ah!
 * CrazyLemon zrihtal locale
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> zdaj marec ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo v slovenščini locale.php ?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev> a je kdo gledov google io
<msev> keynote
<dz0ny> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.photos sigh 22MB
<Seniorita> Fotos – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<dz0ny> 22!!
<msev> a niso rekl da je unlimited
<msev> za fotografije
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> sam app je 22mb velik
<msev> ka pa je blo Å¡e kj zanimivga dons
<msev> sm vidu une kamere Jump
<msev> tist me ni tok impresioniral
<dz0ny> and they lied
<msev> pa da so povečal uno škatlo
<dz0ny> 20GB je
<dz0ny> free je sam za nizko resolucijo
<msev> dzony a je blo kj groundbreaking
<msev> aja tist youtube offline je kr nice
<msev> pa da bo tut na chromeu to delal
<CrazyLemon> free je za slike do 16mbpx
<CrazyLemon> in video do 1080p
<msev> toj kul
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se je ta mr. robot komaj začel predvajat?
<CrazyLemon> ker js na mojem pašniku vidim sam s0e01
<CrazyLemon> s01*
<dz0ny> Da
<dz0ny> 2 nagradi je že pobral
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_2015-05-28-22-00-37.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> high quality == free
<msev> ql
<msev> sam nevem ab dau googlu in nsa vse svoje slike
<msev> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker je top secret stuff gor :>
<msev> haha
<msev> lol folk je izjemno predvideval kaj bojo novga dal haha
<msev> so zadel
<CrazyLemon> niso nič "zadel"
<msev> fingerprint zadevo
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<msev> pa app permissions
<CrazyLemon> pa brillo
<CrazyLemon> pa google photos
<CrazyLemon> pa pa how did they all know that
<msev> they told everything up front
<msev> sam moram rečt da mi je blo od windowsa bol ušeč
<msev> ta hololens pa to
<msev> nice 2x dalj v standby
<msev> čeprov js sm skoz gor mi to nau pomagal dost haha
<CrazyLemon> ob treh zjutraj si skoz na telefonu?
<msev> nope
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš da nisi SKOZ gor
<msev> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny i like mr. robot
<CrazyLemon> da igralec mi je tudi znan..kr kul
<CrazyLemon> ta*
<dz0ny> Zdaj panse en mesec cakwt
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny the blond is also nice :>
<msev> se zmerm se mi zdi da te android wear ure niso tok uporabne
<msev> (sploh zarad 1 dnevne baterije)
<CrazyLemon> 2*
<msev> a jo maš
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev> kero
<CrazyLemon> ni naročena še..nimam namena naročit
<CrazyLemon> ampak dejmo reč da jo imam
<msev> haha
<CrazyLemon> lg urbane je lepa
<CrazyLemon> to pa je tudi vse
<CrazyLemon> nism manager da bi potreboval mail notifications vsakih 5min
<msev> ja
<msev> mene bi kvečemu ta garmin vivoactive zanima
<msev> zanimala*
<msev> k zdrži 3 tedne
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<CrazyLemon> zelo
<msev> 1 tedn bi zihr
<CrazyLemon> če ne telovadiš ..mogoče :D
<CrazyLemon> več kot 3-6h GPS logginga pa notificationov zihr ne zdrži
<msev> ja to
<msev> edina stvar k mi manjka na tej uri je da bi označu kšno lokacijo pa bi mi povedal kok mam razdalje do tam (npr. hrib9
<msev> pa arrow kam moram it npr
<msev> noč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kul serija
<CrazyLemon> a sam enkrat mesečno bo al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whoismrrobot.com/
<Seniorita> whoismrrobot.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<Seniorita> »You are not alone.«
<yang> Kaj je zaspanci
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-29
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HkL8n9SWXQ
<Seniorita> Android M is here - Check out what's new! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We took the first developer preview of Android M for a spin, documenting our journey along the way. While a lot of the big features, such as Now on Tap, aren...«
<zdobersek> I'm New!
<zdobersek> and dz0ny is an op!
<CrazyLemon> omg he is!
<CrazyLemon> good for him!
<zdobersek> +v for me then at least
<CrazyLemon> but..but.. why?
<zdobersek> but but
<zdobersek> in the what
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: for great good
<CrazyLemon> we all know you're not that great! or good :/
<napsy> tale minions film
<napsy> se ze da dobit na netu?
<zdobersek> ayup
<zdobersek> netflix
<zdobersek> hulu
<napsy> seveda, to sm mel v mislih :)
<zdobersek> u welcome
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/DkYYgSM.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+CyanogenMod/posts/4PJkoHsVQHs?pid=6154072719436078018&oid=107379115315330131332
<Seniorita> Multiwindow exists on the M preview if you're not on a user build. ﻿
<Seniorita> »Multiwindow exists on the M preview if you're not on a user build. ﻿ - CyanogenMod – Google+«
<msevph> Edn od vs ma pebble watch ane
<msevph> Mam par vprasanj in na koncu mogoce se prosnjo hehe
<dz0ny> not here
<dz0ny> on st
<dz0ny> orka al mavrik
<CrazyLemon> sj on itak ne ve kje je trenutno
<dz0ny> msevph: a je ze konc z Å¡olo?
<msevph> Kdi
<msevph> Kdo
<msevph> Kasna sola :)
<napsy> msevph: shoot to kill
<msevph> A ti jo mas
<msevph> Aha sj vidm da majo irc kanal
<yang> http://jp.si/Oliver.jpg
<napsy> I don't get it
<yang> Zna se koga Oliver ljubi sada
<zdobersek> Kolindo?
<napsy> i see
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek finestre danes!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jutri ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> ajaaa
<CrazyLemon> meh
<zdobersek> 3 klanci 1. kategorije v zandjih 90km
<zdobersek> 'meh'
<CrazyLemon> but no gravel
<CrazyLemon> torej meh
<napsy> ve kdo kje se nahajajao .deb post-inst skripte? mam v spominu da nekje v /var
<napsy> ah, lib/dpkg/info
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nemo 2.6 Gets A Plugin Manager, More [`Nemo With Unity Patches` PPA Updated]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dVPuGQDult4/nemo-26-gets-plugin-manager-more-nemo.html
<napsy> fridayy
<upd> ena c++ experta bi rabil, da mi pokaže, kako naj kodo optimiziram
<upd> a kdo tu mogoče c++
<dz0ny> zdobbie ^^
<dz0ny> sam ga je uzela magla
<dz0ny> .ys wild ones five knives
<dz0ny> .yt wild ones five knives
<jabuk> Five Knives - Savages (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H6WZ328qoE
<dz0ny> .sc wild ones five knives
<jabuk> Five Knives 'All Fall Down (S.P.Y Remix)(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/ricky-wild-2/five-knives-all-fall-down-s-p ♥22 ▶678
<dz0ny> meh
<CrazyLemon> just link us
<dz0ny> http://open.spotify.com/track/7i9763l5SSfOnqZ35VOcfy
<Seniorita> Heavydirtysoul, a song by Twenty One Pilots on Spotify
<Seniorita> »Heavydirtysoul, a song by Twenty One Pilots on Spotify«
<dz0ny> http://open.spotify.com/track/72PwrmhG79dkT6RM95zbCc
<Seniorita> Wild Ones, a song by Five Knives on Spotify
<Seniorita> »Wild Ones, a song by Five Knives on Spotify«
<CrazyLemon> well i cant listen to that
<dz0ny> :(
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj je temu spotifyju da se moraš registrirat za brezplačno poslušanje
<yang> hehe http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/glasba/za-poslusanje-nove-pesmi-thoma-yorka-potrebujete-18-dni/366234
<Seniorita> Za poslušanje nove pesmi Thoma Yorka potrebujete 18 dni :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Thom Yorke, gonilna sila alternativnega rokbenda Radiohead, je za razstavo umetnika Stanleyja Donwooda zložil glasbeno spremljavo Subterranea. V 432 ur dolgi "pesmi" se niti dve minuti ne ponavljata.«
<yang> Torej moras s sotorom v galerijo za 18 dni, ce zelis celotno pesem slisati
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=226Jlv0jEf0
<Seniorita> Five Knives - Wild Ones (Audio) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »“Wild Ones” is from the upcoming Five Knives album ‘Savages’ available June 2, 2015. Pre-order the new album, ‘SAVAGES’, featuring tracks “Savages” and “Suga...«
<upd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_unsolved_problems a se lotimo kakšenga
<Seniorita> Lists of unsolved problems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> P versus NP problem magar
<upd> jaz kulije prispevam
<CrazyLemon> a ni tist crazy rus neki spisal glede P=NP ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> on je poincare conjecture resu
<idioterna> misls perelmana ane
<idioterna> upd: kr dost jih je
<idioterna> wow teli so uibr zanimivi
<idioterna> vsi po vrst
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unsolved_problems_in_neuroscience
<Seniorita> List of unsolved problems in neuroscience - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tist ki je dobil tudi $ mio
<CrazyLemon> pa jih zavrnil
<CrazyLemon> pa a je nobelovo dobil?
<anny_> čer
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sam jo je tut zavrnu
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: za matematiko sicer ni nobelove je pa una fields medal k je isto dnara
<idioterna> miljon je dobu od unga millenium prize pa zavrnu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> žio anny_
<anny_> o Krejzi, ljubavi
<CrazyLemon> oooh <3
<anny_> :)
<anny_> jaki humanitarci
<anny_> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/predstavljamo-fotografijo-ki-dokazuje-da-so-med-borci-is-tudi-slovenski-drzavljani.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Fotografija dokazuje, da sta bila med borci IS tudi slovenska državljana
<Seniorita> »Čeprav je slovenski državljan Rok Žavbi doslej povezavo s teroristi zanikal, zdaj fotografija in več drugih dokazov, ki so jih uspeli dobiti v uredništvu 24UR, dokazujejo nasprotno. Na fotografiji sta Žavbi in Boštjan Skubic do zob oborožena.«
<upd> uau dokaze so dobili pa naj jih pokažejo ena slika nič ne pove
<CrazyLemon> kje so pa njegovi dokazi? :)
<yang> isto so unga erika ko je delal oddajo o kurdih proglasil za terorista k je na eni sliki s pusko
<yang> pa je sam oddajo delal
<upd> a če bi jaz šel dol, pa naredil sliko z enim prjatlom dol, pa s kuško v roko bi že bil terorist
<upd> tako kot je reku, mediji hočejo zgodico
<CrazyLemon> lol..seveda vsi hodijo v sirijo zato da se družijo s prijatelji
<upd> sej ameriška propaganda, tako kot so se vsi bali moškega z veliko brado na avijonu
<upd> hodijo nehodijo, samo zato ker si dol, Å¡e nisi terorist
<anny_> tip laže ko pes teče
<idioterna> napacne probleme resujete
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> sam res
<yang> anny query
<Sky[x]> kva dogaja? :)
<anny_> pravi imate :=
<anny_> kako naj zaščitim bicikelj pred krajo?
<yang> idioterna dans grem clo na metelkovo
<yang> ce me naujo takoj oropal
<idioterna> zihr te bojo
<idioterna> tm so sami narkici
<CrazyLemon> anny_ tako da pustiš psa zraven? pa napišeš 'gratis' :D
<dz0ny> .imdb aquarius
<jabuk> Aquarius (TV Series 2015– ) 42 min Crime Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.6/10 (477 glasov) MT: 1 user
<jabuk> A gritty 1960s cop drama about a cop who goes undercover to track Charles Manson and the Manson Family before their infamous murder spree.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1373941785/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3768572/
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Vy1OoBAL-E
<Seniorita> Grace Potter and the Nocturnals - White Rabbit (Jefferson Airplane Cover) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Grace Potter and the Nocturnals perform a cover of Jefferson Airplane's "White Rabbit" at the Burlington Waterfront Show in 2009. A recorded version of the s...«
<dz0ny> ^^ CrazyLemon
<upd> yang, ne bojo metelkova je ql
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3768572/
<dz0ny> kr kul
<Seniorita> Aquarius (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Created by John McNamara. With David Duchovny, Claire Holt, Emma Dumont, Grey Damon. A gritty 1960s cop drama about a cop who goes undercover to track Charles Manson and the Manson Family before their infamous murder spree.«
<Sky[x]> a je se kdo cist cudn dons? mene bo ubil ta cvetn prah jebemo
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sem na tabletah :>
<Sky[x]> claritin al kej druzga?
<dz0ny> neki na N
<dz0ny> sec
<CrazyLemon> letizen s ftw
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči CrazyLemon http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3768572/
<Seniorita> Aquarius (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Created by John McNamara. With David Duchovny, Claire Holt, Emma Dumont, Grey Damon. A gritty 1960s cop drama about a cop who goes undercover to track Charles Manson and the Manson Family before their infamous murder spree.«
<dz0ny> flonidan
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkF05D-NJMU
<Seniorita> Joan Baez 'Rejoice in the Sun' - Silent Running - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Her performance with the footage from the 1972 motion Picture 'Silent Running' Fields of children running wild in the sun Like a forest is your child growing...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny david duchovny..meh
<CrazyLemon> on je kul sam če so nage babe zravn
<upd> what what
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km  S od OBREŽJA @29/05/2015 07:58:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.88+N,+15.69+E
<upd> when upd talks the earth shake.
<yang> idioterna: beznca je tale metelkova
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-30
<yang> smrdi po scanju, mularija je namumiljena in opita
<yang> pa totalna gneca na koncertih in nobenega prezracevanja, kot v savni je blo
<yang> do naslednje druge godbe me ne bodo vidl tm
<yang> 2 koncerta sta bla kul, dva pa ne tok
<upd> yang, kje si pa bil
<yang> povsod
<yang> v vseh halah
<upd> a si Å¡el na stolp?
<yang> najbolj kul je bla gala hala, ko je blo na prostem
<yang> ma kaksen stolp, ne bi sel tam na stolp, da se podre
<upd> hah jaz grem vedno gor
<yang> jst sem bil na metelkovi po petih letih, vcasih smo hodil, ko smo bli mulci tja
<yang> ko so mel eni prjatli koncerte
<yang> pa sem jim opremo posojal
<upd> aja, ja jaz tud po Å¡oli v petkih smo Å¡li tja
<upd> zdej pa 3x na leto
<yang> sej pretezno je mularija pa studentarija
<upd> dober res smrdi
<yang> smrdi po scanju, pa kozlanju, ze za voglom
<upd> ampak mal spiješ enga skadiš
<upd> pa je ql
<yang> ce scijejo po fasadi kako bos to dol spravil
<upd> ja pač so debili jaz grem na wc v hali hali
<upd> g*
<upd> je pa še vsen bolš od diskotek
<upd> tam Å¡ele smrdi po Å¡vicu
<yang> pa kadijo noter
<yang> v halah
<yang> mislim sej to me ne moti, sem navajen od prej
<yang> samo zacne smrdet po dimu
<upd> tist pa ja
<yang> ce je 300 ljudi noter se segreje k savna
<yang> prezracevanja pa nobenga primernega
<yang> morm pod tus, tok sem se presvicu
<upd> am to je pa res da nisem Å¡e nikoli bil notri na koncertu sam tko k je blo max 50 folka
<yang> bbl
<yang> do zdej sem bil na vseh koncertih iz druge godbe
<yang> letosnjih
<upd> sicer pa noben disko nima prezračevanja
<upd> pejt u kmš na oder crkneš
<yang> probi vmes poslusat Tune-Yards bos videl kaka obupna muzka
<upd> al pa franci nabalanci itd naša lokalna diskoteka katastrofa
<yang> ja
<yang> v franci na balanci vrtijo narodno ane
<yang> ena sodelavka prav, da stalno hodi tja, da hodjo v glavnem starejsi
<yang> pa plesejo na narodnozabavno in tko
<yang> ne vem, jst sem sam slisu
<yang> tam sem bil sam enkrat
<yang> nc ura je pozna, grem spat, lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<CrazyLemon> že zastoji na cesti..yay turisti
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: kaj je točno narobe z locale?
<R33D3M33R> ker meni vse dela bp
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R locale.php?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R in ta tvoj pull request.. tukaj se bo Å¡e vedno naloadal shadow samo ne bo prikazan
<R33D3M33R> preveri kaj se naloži v debuggerju
<R33D3M33R> ker meni se shadow ne nalaga
<R33D3M33R> glede locale pa praviš da ne dela, ampak meni že skozi dela bp
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ker si imel naloženo slovenščino
<CrazyLemon> js je nisem
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R če je v phpju se naloži samo client ga ne prikaže
<CrazyLemon> in čemu bi tratili bandwidtha!? :D
<CrazyLemon> anny_ dan
<R33D3M33R> ne razumem zakaj je zdaj to problem? a ko bodo oni kaj spremenili boš pa spet kopiral čez?
<CrazyLemon> nisi na teku? :)
<anny_> bila sem
<R33D3M33R> a ni fora child teme to, da čimmanj spremenimo, da se čimlažje posodablja?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R potem lahko polovico sprememb damo samo display: none; in smo brezveze urejali vse skupaj?
<R33D3M33R> ena vrstica je tukaj, drugje pa so bile večje spremembe
<dz0ny> .aptf sqlite3.h
<jabuk> /usr/share/lisaac/lib/unstable/sqlite-binding/sqlite3.h > lisaac-common
<jabuk> /usr/share/emscripten/tests/sqlite/sqlite3.h > emscripten
<jabuk> /usr/lib/R/site-library/RSQLite/include/sqlite3.h > r-cran-rsqlite
<jabuk> /usr/include/thunderbird/sqlite3.h > thunderbird-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/sqlite3.h > libsqlite3-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/sqlcipher/sqlite3.h > libsqlcipher-dev
<jabuk> /usr/include/spatialite/sqlite3.h > libspatialite-dev
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R comments.php je odveč potem
<CrazyLemon> display:none pa je
<R33D3M33R> am, tam se request dela v bazo
<R33D3M33R> kar si pa odstranil je pa prazen div s css classom
<CrazyLemon> pa sidebar bi lahko dali tudi display: none
<CrazyLemon> pa breadcrums tudi
<R33D3M33R> cmon ...
<R33D3M33R> poznaš razliko
<dz0ny> #error Your SQLite version is too old.  It must be at least 3.8.8
<dz0ny> now wonder da vsak svoje embeda
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a tottemo se da kje videti?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ in kako je bilo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si :D
<R33D3M33R> nekje se PHP/baza kliče, drugje pa se samo skrije en statičen html element
<anny_> CrazyLemon - zelo težke razmere za tek
<CrazyLemon> anny_ vroče?
<anny_> takrat je ravno sonce najbolj pripekalo
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R torej bog ne daj da bi imeli več/manj kot tri slidee? :)
<CrazyLemon> torej slideshow bomo še urejali.. v to sem prepričan
<R33D3M33R> haha, lol XD
<R33D3M33R> lej kak češ, to je bil samo moj predlog
<R33D3M33R> zato je suggestion :P
<CrazyLemon> stupid branch name :p
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a si tekla 10k?
<CrazyLemon> km*
<anny_> seveda
<anny_> to je bilo 11,5
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pic plz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zahteven si .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<anny_> pic!
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/screencapture-localhost-wp-preizkus-1432994045662.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<R33D3M33R> tako je, stran ubuntu.si predelujemo, sponzor pa je kmetijska zadruga (glej slideshow)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kul.. torej franja next? :)
<anny_> franja next
<anny_> prideš?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ne :)
<anny_> aw...;/
<anny_> štart bo prej zaradi tekme v stožicah!
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R toliko da veš.. kmetijski inštitut/zadruga/karkoli ljubljana uporablja ubuntu! :)
<anny_> pripeka odpade
<CrazyLemon> anny_ vem ja :)
<CrazyLemon> pripeka ostane..če greš na 160km :)
<anny_> pa kaj
<anny_> saj prideš po vodo k meni :)
<CrazyLemon> po vodo? a ne boš kolesarila?? :)
<anny_> na družinski
<CrazyLemon> o pussy! :p
<anny_> yes!
<anny_> prou maš!
<dz0ny> lol https://twitter.com/HistoricalPics/status/604512665784975360
<Seniorita> Historical Pics auf Twitter: "Saddam Hussein flirting during his youth. http://t.co/El0I2TOY8t"
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: i like the tractor
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny stavim da imaš podobnega!
<anny_> rawr
<anny_> malo nenavaden način, a očitno uspešen
<anny_> bi tipi tudi reagirali z nasmeškom, če bi vam prislonila cev dvocevke na glavo?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj bi imela oblečeno :)
<anny_> nič?
<CrazyLemon> potem bi
<anny_> moram poskusiti :)
<CrazyLemon> poskusi pa poročaj :)
<anny_> bom!
<CrazyLemon> nič giro kliče.. o/
<anny_> srečno pot in veliko vode
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> giro d'italia na eurosportu :p
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/delavec-motor-letala-in-lepilni-trak-ter-groza-potnika.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Delavec, motor letala in lepilni trak ter groza potnika
<Seniorita> »Tik pred vzletom je potnik na letalu fotografiral delavca, ki na motor letala namešča lepilni trak. Fotografija se je na družbenih omrežjih bliskovito razširila, pri letalskem prevozniku pa mirijo, da je šlo za kozmetične popravke.«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> kdo tu? :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj te muci
<CrazyLemon> idioterna povej ti meni če bi moral izbrati tri slike, da predstaviš ubuntu in njegove lastnosti (recimo babici)
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ji pokazal?
<CrazyLemon> ok.. dve.. eno bi pokazal prazno namizje
<idioterna> fotke?
<idioterna> aja screenshote?
<CrazyLemon> ja.. rabim 3 slike za slideshow
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vem kaj naj dam
<CrazyLemon> no.. vem da bom dal namizje
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno bi bilo pametno pokazat Dashboard ter iskanje
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> what else is there?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja browser
<CrazyLemon> a je čudno da operacijski sistem ima browser? :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi lahko dal browser pa thunderbird client
<CrazyLemon> in napisal da sta privzeto nameščena in pripravljena na uporabo
<CrazyLemon> hvala idioterna
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> mislm pac
<idioterna> da pokazes da je cist normaln desktop
<CrazyLemon> pa da je vse skupaj v slovenščini :)
<idioterna> pa da ze ma to kar rabjo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: namizje chrome pa word
<dz0ny> al pa namizje z unim za slike urejat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny gimp?
<idioterna> hihi
<dz0ny> ne uvazat iz fotiča
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> za uploadat na facebook
<CrazyLemon> shotwell
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> to je pol preveč slideov :D
<CrazyLemon> katera stran naj bo vidna na screenshotu?
<CrazyLemon> neki moram odpret v firefoxu
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi odpru incognito mode pa kak pr0n stran pa napisal "Ubuntu omogoča varno brskanje po spletu" :D
<CrazyLemon> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/9de264c687b33e97cf6f3f4da70773d18905df8e/wordpress/wp-content/themes/enigma-child/images/iskanje_ubuntu.png    delamo reklamo kahlu
<yang> idioterna ful je blo otrok na koncertu katalene, enci benci katalenci, super koncert
<yang> kako to, da svojih nisi pelu
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<idioterna> yang: ne upam se k razni sumljivci s fotoaparati hodjo okol teh koncertov
#ubuntu-si 2015-05-31
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 17.km  S od ZGORNJEGA JEZERSKEGA @30/05/2015 21:16:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.54+N,+14.55+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 12.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @30/05/2015 19:11:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km SV od DRAVOGRADA @30/05/2015 03:23:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.61+N,+15.05+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @30/05/2015 02:57:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.06+E
<mcsaban> ha ha ha a res?
<mcsaban> slax0r
<mcsaban> :)
<mcsaban> hahaha
<mcsaban> :)
<mcsaban> pa glej ti folk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS5P_LAqiVg     holy shit this looks bad
<Seniorita> KUNG FURY Official Movie [HD] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://www.kungfury.com ← Web shop and exclusive blog updates! SWEDEN - watch on http://www.svt.se/kung-fury Kung Fury is an over-the-top 80’s action comedy ...«
<CrazyLemon> really bad
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je kak kul bootstrap lightbox?
<CrazyLemon> by kul mislim da ni outdated
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči mihaweb popravi seniorito ffs! ne posta rss feeda s foruma
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8xXPGJhjc8
<Seniorita> Madame Baheux: "Die Seeräuber Jenny" - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Die Seeräuber Jenny (K. Weill/B. Brecht) line up: Jelena Popržan – Viola, Gesang Ljubinka Jokić – E-Gitarre, Gesang DeeLinde – Cello Lina Neuner – Kontrabass...«
<anny_> dan
<anny_> ker žalosten dan
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa je žalosten dan anny_
<CrazyLemon> a ker bo janša ustvaril svojo medijsko hišo?
<anny_> pri nas je mrko, zateženo vreme
<CrazyLemon> ki bo poročala samo tapravo resnico?
<anny_> pluralnost mora biti! :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ pri nas je tudi tako.. delno oblačno soparno vreme
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: lol, for real?
<dz0ny> a ni planettv ze to od zacetka
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny očitno ne opravlja dovol dobro svojega dela :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: za lb ne vem, mas 1000 teh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/05/nova_medijska_hisa_sds.aspx
<Seniorita> Prihaja nova medijska hiša s podporo stranke SDS | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Slovenska demokratska stranka podpira projekt nove medijske hiše, ki nastaja, je prvak SDS Janez Janša povedal na festivalu strankinih seniork in seniorjev.«
<dz0ny> ce vzames tistega v wordpress packu bo k ok
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm..wordpress packu
<dz0ny> ni aksmeit neki druzga
<CrazyLemon> Medijska hiša bo vključevala novičarsko televizijo, radio in močan spletni portal, ki bo "predvsem za mlajšo populacijo realni vir novic in dogajanj".
<CrazyLemon> realni vir novic!
<dz0ny> v featured zavihku je
<dz0ny> "predvsem za mlajšo populacij0"
<anny_> je Mladina realen vir novic?
<dz0ny> yea right :>
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kje ti vidiš feature zavihek..tega pri meni ni
<anny_> Slovenske novice?
<dz0ny> https://wordpress.org/plugins/jetpack/
<CrazyLemon> slovenske novice ftw
<Seniorita> WordPress › Jetpack by WordPress.com « WordPress Plugins
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj pa vem..tukaj je shitload tega js pa rabim samo bootstrap lightbox
<CrazyLemon> bom Å¡e malo guglau
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://bower.io/search/?q=lightbox
<Seniorita> Bower - Search
<Seniorita> »Search for Bower packages. Bower is a package manager for the web.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole sem najdu
<CrazyLemon> https://wordpress.org/plugins/responsive-lightbox/
<Seniorita> WordPress › Responsive Lightbox by dFactory « WordPress Plugins
<CrazyLemon> 3/5 lightbox styleov so responsive
<CrazyLemon> tko da it will do i guess :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: jaz bi mel tega http://photoswipe.com/
<Seniorita> PhotoSwipe: Responsive JavaScript Image Gallery
<Seniorita> »Touch-friendly JavaScript image gallery for mobile and desktop, without dependencies. Responsive layout. Swipe and zoom gestures.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a je wordpress plugin?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ne sam js file rabiš
<dz0ny> pa 8k stars ma
<dz0ny> zihr je plugin
<CrazyLemon> https://wordpress.org/plugins/photoswipe-masonry/
<Seniorita> WordPress › Photoswipe Masonry Gallery « WordPress Plugins
<CrazyLemon> Please note: Images that are already on the server will not change size until you regenerate the thumbnails.
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> Script is licensed under MIT license with one exception: Do not create a public WordPress plugin based on it, as I will develop it.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nima veze
<dz0ny> ne more tega zahtevat
<dz0ny> s tem k je dal mit, se je tega obvezal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sj me niti ne zanima ustvarjanje wordpress plugina.. sam je pa bs tisti masonry ker moraš ponovno zgenerirat thumbnaile
<CrazyLemon> bom kr tale responsive lightbox uporabu pa je
<CrazyLemon> dela
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse kar me zanima :)
<idioterna> anny_: mladini loh 100% zaupas
<idioterna> ma preverjene kadre
<idioterna> also, ce rabte kvalitetno porocanje
<idioterna> http://podcrto.si/
<Seniorita> Pod črto • Ustvarjanje kakovostnega novinarstva
<Seniorita> »Ustvarjanje kakovostnega novinarstva«
<idioterna> nc, bbl
<pitko> dan kako je zdej s temi demoni se Å¡e uporabljajo al je zdej ta upstart ?
<yang> http://jp.si/koncerti/20150528-31-Druga-Godba/
<dz0ny> upstart is gone
<dz0ny> its d now
<pitko> ja?
<pitko> d??
<idioterna> systemd
<idioterna> the great big (cure for) cancer of the linux world
<pitko> pač rabm demon nardit
<pitko> za service k se bo laufal na starup
<pitko> pa ga lahko ugasneš
<pitko> kva je zdej najbolje uporabet
<idioterna> systemd
<idioterna> pa niti ni tezko sam en config file rabis
<pitko> aha ql
<pitko> k ta service bo ubistvu zaganjal nek exe
<pitko> k morm Å¡e definerat kam ga bom dal
<pitko> razmišlam o usr/local
<idioterna> ja v /usr/bin
<pitko> al pa bin
<idioterna> se daje take reci
<pitko> aha
<pitko> ql hvala!
<pitko> ubistvu bom dal raji v usr/local ker to bo nek app
<pitko> k bo pol se tut updejtal pa razne stvari delal
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to se mi zdi dost nehigienicno
<idioterna> a ni bols da nardis .deb paket
<idioterna> k uposteva standarde
<idioterna> pa nima neki po svoje vse
<pitko> to zdej razmišlam no
<pitko> pač
<pitko> kako bi higienično naredu
<pitko> sam to bo lafalo na http://www.armhf.com/
<pitko> tem
<Seniorita> armhf.com | Ubuntu and Wheezy Images for ARMhf Devices
<pitko> aha če nardim .deb
<pitko> pol sam sistem pohendla to ne?
<pitko> pač higijeno
<pitko> sam pač .deb ništalera app ne? k service mu morm glihtako jaz definerat
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> v .deb dodas file k gre v /etc/init/
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/11209523_10205544807277475_288598084171318834_n.jpg?oh=5f468e80ca6eed679ae8a9b0e99fe5e0&oe=55FE0939
<idioterna> aja aja ne v /etc/init so upstart fajli
<idioterna> systemd ma v /etc/systemd/system/
<pitko> morm si mal tole prebrat
<pitko> od kere verzije naprej pa je podprt ta systemd?
<pitko> al ga je treba nameščat gor
<idioterna> od 15.04
<idioterna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers loh preberes i guess
<Seniorita> SystemdForUpstartUsers - Ubuntu Wiki
<pitko> hm tam mam pa nasnet 14.04
<pitko> ql se da prpeorsto spremenit
<pitko> preprosto*
<pitko> zdej morm sam Å¡e z .deb paketom povezat
<pitko> sam z vidika da je to neka aplikacija ki se razvija na windowsih
<pitko> .de
<pitko> .deb* odpade
<pitko> k za vsak updejt treba novga genererat
<pitko> pač k hočjo met svoj update program
<idioterna> povej jim da je neumn da vsaka aplikacija svoj update mehanizem izumlja
<anny_> huh...advanced stuff
<anny_> http://wenke.gtisc.gatech.edu/ids-readings/unix_process_self.pdf
<mcsaban> :(
<mcsaban> ke ste haxorji :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ what in the world are you reading :)
<anny_> CrazyLemon...napredujem :)
<CrazyLemon> anny_ me veseli :)
 * anny_ bows
 * CrazyLemon preveri dekolte in hkrati zaploska
<CrazyLemon> nič..food n' stuff.. l8r o/
<anny_> članek je iz leta 1996..btw
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/395098_511435828880053_1509676683_n.jpg?oh=6e258d92381bc28c3c7d49d520e767aa&oe=5601D5E5
<yang> Nataša - Primoz, a si ti to zares videl? izjemno!
<yang> Primoz - ja nataša, pr kitajcu majo marskej
<lynxlynxlynx> ru10
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/306817_508234699200166_199950751_n.jpg?oh=fece03674c9454ce7c5ac93f2c4e6c58&oe=55EDA4FB
<yang> gujdeki
<yang> Polepsana pasaza Maxija http://jp.si/Jazz56.jpg
<gospod> seos =)
<gospod> dz0ny: si tu ?
<gospod> mam vprašanje če se kdo spozna še na fedoro
<yang> Ali je slucajno se kdo drug iz Ljubljane danes prejel email z zadevo "Človek" ?
<gospod> v zvezi s tistim "apt-cacher-ng"
<yang> Ker ni mi jasno od kod jim moj mail
<gospod> bi vedel kdo če gredo ročno dodani repositoriji tudi skozi "apt-cacher-ng" ?
<dz0ny> gospod: its a proxy
<dz0ny> vse gre
<dz0ny> razen ce ne določiš drugače
<gospod> razumem in hkrati razumem da je to vprašanje za fedoro ampak ne gredo dodatni repositoriji
<gospod> testirano error 403
<gospod> in ko odstranim proxy gre normalno
<gospod> =/
<gospod> sem probal dodat ta repository na "apt-cacher-ng" in isto
<dz0ny> dodat?
<dz0ny> there is no adding
<gospod> ja kaki pa je izraz da pol lahko dostopaš do teh paketov, drugače pa ne gre :P
<idioterna> apt-cacher je proxy, sej ti je povedu
<idioterna> pred njim je se vedno obicajen apt
<idioterna> oziroma karkoli drugega
<gospod> ja kaka pa bi te bila razlaga da za 2 proxyja v roku 30sekund (kolikor hitro uspem dodat # ali odstranit # pred proxy=) mi vrže error 403 ko je proxy enablan, ko pa je disablan pa ni errora...
<gospod> je pa seveda to fedora in ne ubuntu, ampak pomoje je ista zgodba pri ubuntu ali?
<yang> idioterna: a ti vidis query ?
<idioterna> vidim
<idioterna> gospod: ne poznam tega apt-cacherja dovolj da bi vedu kako se na fedori uporablj
<idioterna> a
<gospod> isto se uporablja hehe, samo proxy dodaš
<yang> siska: ti ves kako gre tole s fedoro
<gospod> vsem: isto gre.. samo eno vrstico dodaš kjer mu definiraš proxy server
<gospod> vprašanje je, če na ubuntu dodaš kakšen unofficial repository, gre tudi skozi apt-cacher-ng?
<gospod> najverjetneje, kolikor jaz razumem (samo sem n00b), moraš dovoliti na apt-cacher-ng config filu kašne certifikate ali karkoli v tem smislu da spusti skozi?
<gospod> samo sem gledal večkrat v config file in ni nič razumljivega za moje pojme
<gospod> bom pogledal v log file za yum v fedori v naslednih 10min
<yang> http://www.vecer.com/clanek/201505316119753
<Seniorita> Večer: 180.000 evrov vreden računalnik končal na odpadu
<Seniorita> »V Kaliforniji je neka ženska po smrti soproga vse njegove elektronske naprave odpeljala v reciklirno podjetje. Tamkaj&scaron;nji ... ...«
<yang> me zanima ce bi kdo v sloveniji dal vdovi pol izkupicka, haha
<yang> http://arstechnica.co.uk/business/2015/05/data-furnaces-arrive-in-europe-free-heating-if-you-have-fibre-internet/
<Seniorita> Data furnaces arrive in Europe: Free heating, if you have fibre Internet | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »Nerdalize is rolling out eRadiators in the Netherlands, providing 1000W of heat.«
<pitko> kako najbol elegantno ustaveš aplikacijo?
<pitko> kerim signalom?
<yang> kill -9
<pitko> je to ql
<pitko> pač
<pitko> je kako bol "nežno ubujanje procesa :D"
<yang> killing me softly komanda ?
<yang> kill -HUP
<yang> http://www.linfo.org/kill.html
<Seniorita> How to use the kill Command, by The Linux Information Project (LINFO)
<yang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104903/how-do-i-kill-processes-in-ubuntu
<Seniorita> process - How do I kill processes in Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu
<pitko> sm mislu če je še kaka fora
<pitko> to poznam
<pitko> systemd se zaganja čez systemctl ukaz ne?
<pitko> se da še kako drgač
<pitko> dela service tut ne
<yang> pitko: mislim da prime tudi komanda "service XY start"
<yang> ceprav je to od initd komanda
<yang> systemctl se pravilno zaganja systemd komande
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/testtube
<Seniorita> Dein Browser ist veraltet. Führe eine Aktualisierung aus. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Zeige deine Videos deinen Freunden, Familienmitgliedern und der ganzen Welt.«
<CrazyLemon> če bi radi poskusili nov player
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/na-danasnji-dan/31-maj-aretaciji-janeza-janse-in-ivana-borstnerja/310004
<Seniorita> 31. maj: Aretaciji Janeza Janše in Ivana Borštnerja :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na današnji dan leta 1988 so aretirali Janeza Janšo in Ivana Borštnerja, s čimer se je začela tako imenovana afera JBTZ, ki je pospešila prizadevanja za demokratizacijo, politični pluralizem in ...«
<idioterna> ta jansa je za mladino pisu
<idioterna> tko da js zlo rad preberem mladino
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-30
<napsy_> jutro
<msev-> hello
<pitastrudl> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<pitastrudl> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo v vzhodni Sloveniji deloma sončno s kakšno ploho. Drugod bo spremenljivo oblačno z občasnimi krajevnimi plohami, predvsem popoldne tudi posameznimi nevihtami. Pihal bo jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 20 do 25 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo. Predvsem v popoldanskem času bodo nastajale krajevne plohe in nevihte. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 16, najvišje dnevne od 19 do 23, na vzhodu do 25 stopinj C.
<yang> msev-: query
<msev-> ja
<yang> Je slucajno kdo naročen na časopis Dnevnik ?
<idioterna> ni videt
<yang> http://www.vecer.com/kriznar-ni-vec-v-zaporu-a-je-psihicno-popolnoma-unicen-6227768
<Seniorita> Večer - Križnar ni več v zaporu, a je psihično popolnoma uničen
<Seniorita> »Trenutno je slovenski borec za človekove pravice na varnem v Južnem Sudanu in čaka, da bodo varnostne razmere toliko sprejemljive, da se bo lahko vkrcal na letalo«
<yang> Bogi revež
<yang> še dobro, da je živ
<sky[x]> test123
<yang> slab password
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> yang: pha, ga uporabljam povsod, pa me se nihce ni pohakal :P
<idioterna> 12345
<idioterna> je velik boljsi
<slax0r> ohai idioterna
<slax0r> kak je svica?
<yang> 000000
<yang> s tem lahko jedrske konice lansiras
<idioterna> slax0r: drug tedn grem, k sm dobu za 89 karto
<idioterna> in to pr adriji, k ni nizkocenovnik
<idioterna> ocitno pa cheap v vseh ostalih pomenih
<yang> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2515598/Launch-code-US-nuclear-weapons-easy-00000000.html
<Seniorita> Launch code for US nuclear weapons was as easy as 00000000 | Daily Mail Online
<idioterna> ker bom verjetn dobu one peanut :)
<Seniorita> »Between 1962 and 1977, the code to fire devastating nuclear missiles was as simple as 00000000, to make the weapons as quick and as easy to launch as possible.«
<idioterna> yang: to je tok staro
<yang> no, ampak zgleda, kot da si nekaj zmisljujem...
<idioterna> aja sej je tut clanek star
<idioterna> ja sej si
<idioterna> ker je 8 mestna cifra
<idioterna> ti si pa 6 nul napisu
<yang> idioterna: 89 EUR povratna karta s taksami do Zuricha ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> skyscanner mi jo je najdu k sm obkluku da sm flexible
<idioterna> verjetn zadn zic na ksnem letu al pa kej
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> drugac pa za 160 lahko letis v zurich skor vsak dan ce cakas 11 ur v tirani al pa cez noc v istanbulu
<idioterna> kr bizarno
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/rest/lju-zrh.png
<idioterna> tkole ti pokaze za cel mesec
<idioterna> pa pac izberes najbl cheap dan
<idioterna> se pa zgleda skos spreminja
<idioterna> mors mal refreshat
<yang> res poceni
<yang> verjetno je ceneje preko skyscannerja, kot da bi direktno preko adrijine strani bookiral...
<Matthai> idioterna, a ti imaš kaj posebnega v Zurichu, da si tolk seznanjen s temi podatki?
<Matthai> mislim, a redno tja hodiš?
<idioterna> yang: ja to pa ziher
<idioterna> Matthai: ma nekaj delam za ene
<idioterna> sej zgleda bomo pocas zaklucl
<idioterna> ko me je google intervjuval sem pol najel eno mini garsonjero pa s parimi firmami sestankovat hodu tja
<idioterna> google je pol nasu enga bolj izkusenega
<idioterna> zdej se nisem nic zmenu v stockholmu, sm se s spotify pogovarjal
<idioterna> tko da zdej pa cakam da vidm kaj se bo suni zmenla v kanadi
<idioterna> ce dobi job v ottawi gremo, ce v vancouvru pa najbrz ne
<idioterna> k je cist predrag
<Matthai> o, kul
<Matthai> a to "za vedno"?
<idioterna> ottawa je ful nice, pa kar cheap
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> za ksne 3-5 let
<slax0r> idioterna: a tako, pa nisi se zacel z jobom tam? ali pac, remote?
<idioterna> tolk da otroc vidjo se kej druzga
<idioterna> slax0r: ja js remote delam
<yang> kanada je verjetno fajn, bols kt ZDA
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> sej v ottawi sm ze bil par tednov
<idioterna> best beaver's tails on the planet
<Matthai> to je ravno obdobje, ko bodo pri nas Å¡e ene volitve, pa te bo zamikalo, da bi kar tam ostal :-)
<slax0r> idioterna: aja, sm mislu da se bos preselil v svico zarad joba
<idioterna> se obama jih ma rad
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/Barack_Obama_and_well-wisher_in_Ottawa_2-19-09.jpg
<idioterna> slax0r: aja ne itak delam od doma, sam pac te sestanki so bli tok na gosto da je blo cnej najet kokr hotele placvat
<idioterna> k kokr so visoke najemnine
<idioterna> so hoteli se drazji
<idioterna> sploh za eno noc kr navijejo
<yang> podnebje na jugu kanade je verjetno podobno slovenskemu, pac vecino casa je mraz pozimi
<idioterna> ma edin kar zamerm ottawi je da ni nobenga hriba nikjer
<idioterna> drugac je pa super nice
<idioterna> ful prjazni ljudje pa ful kolesarjev
<yang> pa velke avte majo vsi
<idioterna> ma v ottawi niti ne no
<idioterna> k je kr tako urbano sredisce
<yang> en moj prijatelj je iz nova scotia, pa zdaj zivi in dela v londonu zadnjih 10-15 let
<idioterna> da ne rabs avta
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/rain-race-2
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/MmtCQCX7sFo
<Seniorita> Harambe a 400 pound Gorilla grabs child who's fallen into habitat at Cincinnati Zoo - YouTube
<Seniorita> »i found the original link to this video for more information click below http://www.wlwt.com/news/police-responding-incident-at-cincinnati-zoo/39773436 Ohio ...«
<msev-> en vprašanje bom napisal sam v angleščini da bom še v drug kanal dal :D
<msev-> ok so if i write with JSONSelect (http://jsonselect.org/#overview) like this - .favoriteLocationsList :first-child .highTemperature , on this json http://pastebin.com/Z00N4g3N I get this as an answer [ 23, 21, 22, 23 ] , how do i just get the first number out for example
<Seniorita> JSONSelect
<CrazyLemon> dear god..how lazy are you dude :)
<msev-> thats how i roll :D
<CrazyLemon> [0]
<msev-> dj mi plz celo napiš
<msev-> :D
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4e8ka0oZHM
<Seniorita> Gorilla throws poop at us - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ne..to boš sam ugotovil prek svojega clicky clicka :)
<Seniorita> »While visiting the LA Zoo we ran into an angry gorilla. He was not happy with all the noise and let us know how he felt . Then he ran away!!! He knew that wa...«
<Gandalfar> ojoj
<Gandalfar> kje si pa ta jsonselect nasel
<Gandalfar> a se ne bi raje sprehodil po dictu
<Matthai> lol, za eno stranko upravljam mail server in so šele danes opazili, da se sporočilo o odsotnosti pošlje pošiljatelju samo enkrat v obdobju odsotnosti
<Matthai> in ne za vsak poslani e-mail
<Matthai> in me prepričujejo, da je bilo pa včasih drugače
<Matthai> pri čemer je to default in edini način pošiljanja obvestila
<Matthai> in rečem, da jan mi pošljejo primer takih obvestil, da vidim kaj je na stvari
<Matthai> in dobim odgovor "ne da se mi zdaj iskat po trashu teh mailov"
<Matthai> :-)
<CrazyLemon> its obviously your fault! :p
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a prek miške :D
<Gandalfar> msev-, a si pol sprogramiral?
<msev-> ne
<msev-> k ne dojamem namiga
<msev-> :D
<msev-> aha čaki
<msev-> neki sm se spomnu
<msev-> nope tole .favoriteLocationsList :nth-child(1) .highTemperature :nth-child(1) ne dela :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Install Latest Plasma Desktop on Kubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/qQPExJlzFZo/install-latest-plasma-desktop-kubuntu-16-04
<CrazyLemon> namig je da uporabljaš neumnosti brez razloga
<msev-> a nj JSONPath
<msev-> a bo to lažje
<CrazyLemon> kje ti najdeš te zadeve mene zanima :D
<msev-> najdem
<msev-> :D
<msev-> za te zadeve ne rabm dodatnih naložit
<msev-> če bi hotu pa jq
<CrazyLemon> !g how to JSON.parse()
<Seniorita> JSON.parse() - JavaScript | MDN https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/JSON/parse
<msev-> bi mogu pa naložit
<msev-> ares a moram funkcijo uporabt :D
<msev-> rajš bi tale node
<msev-> :)
<msev-> meh
<msev-> its too hard
<msev-> dojel sm da je array zj
<CrazyLemon> kakšn node?
<CrazyLemon> ja to si vidu iz odgovora da je array
<CrazyLemon> [ x, y, z, ..] <- array
<msev-> ja sj
<CrazyLemon> a tisti json je file al kako dobiš tist json?
<CrazyLemon> aha..to si se neki igral s triglav alarm apijem in družu vse skupaj
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj poskušal :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu Pro 5 Ubuntu Phone Unboxing [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bu21oJYIBqY/meizu-pro-5-unboxing
<slax0r> msev-: whatever you're doing, you're doing it wrong :P
<CrazyLemon> do it instead ..make it right :P
<msev-> ja CrazyLemon čak ti bom poslal screenshot
<msev-> http://imageshack.com/i/pmRGsTxip
<Seniorita> ImageShack - Slika 002.png
<Seniorita> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<CrazyLemon> slax0r he is all yours
<msev-> :D
<msev-> krejzi a so te oblački uničl :D
<msev-> preveč basic :D
<Gandalfar> omg msev-
<Gandalfar> a si neb ti osnov dejanske kode pogledal
<Gandalfar> tko sej impresivno kaj delas s tem vizualnim programiranjem
<msev-> sj sm šu enkrat čez ampak sm zj že vse pozabu
<msev-> sm mel tut poglavje json parsinga :D
<Gandalfar> ne mislm
<Gandalfar> a neb ti dejanskega javascripta mal napisal
<msev-> aja
<msev-> mogoče
<msev-> JSON.parse(text[, reviver])
<msev-> kaj sta tuki text pa reviver
<msev-> a text je tist čist znotrej jsona
<msev-> al un zunaj
<msev-> reviver je zgleda neki za transformat to ne rabm pomoje
<msev-> bom dal function node zj not
<msev-> :D
<msev-> actually no don't have a clue
<msev-> :D
<msev-> Gandalfar a te loh PM-am :D a maš cajt
<msev-> da nam skoz limono stiskal :D
<msev-> pun intended
<Gandalfar> msev-, kar na kanalu ostani
<Gandalfar> sej kle se itak nic ne dogaja pa CrazyLemon lahk pomaga, ko bom jaz omagal
<Gandalfar> msev-, sam jzt znam sam programirat
<Gandalfar> msev-, ne znam tega risat
<Gandalfar> tko da si kaksen jQuery pa index.html omisli
<msev-> evo zakon ne ni treba risat sj zj sm v function nodeu :D :D ta JSON.parse ane, kko
<msev-> kko pol s temu JSON.parsom izberem del jsona katerega vrednost hočm prikazat
<Gandalfar> ja s for zanko
<Gandalfar> for element in dict:
<Gandalfar> if element === 'neki'
<Gandalfar> echo foo
<Gandalfar> itd.
<dz0ny_> jaz sem ze parkrat reku da je msev falil poklic
<dz0ny_> al pa vsaj faks :)
<dz0ny_> oz je faks njega :)
<msev-> a pol na začetku dam nevem var1 = msg.payload; pa pol JSON.parse(var1); pol pa for nekiTemperature in var1  if element is not null echo nevem value :D
<dz0ny_> msev-: repl.it
<dz0ny_> pa javskript zber
<msev-> jp
<dz0ny_> k prva stvar ki jo kot programer počneš je da jo razbiješ na manjše dele
<dz0ny_> prvo pogrunti kako se string > untekst z apija spremeni v objekt
<dz0ny_> objekt je un k ma piko vmes
<dz0ny_> neki.temeperatura
<msev-> okej
<msev-> a pol nevem zapakiraš vse notr k jh maš v enmu segmentu v objekt?
<dz0ny_> json transforamion ti nardi iz stringa objekt
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: a nis še slišu une fore z npm
<dz0ny_> k morš za vsak kurc met svoj paket
<dz0ny_> pa maš isArray = require("isArray")
<dz0ny_> in podobne
<msev-> kul zgleda ful lahko pol iskt po the objektih
<msev-> sam zj kle gledam en example kko nardiš praznga al pa povnga
<msev-> nevem pa kko nafilat ta objekt s temu jsonom :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da narediš oblačk!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> čak pomoje sm se spomnu
<msev-> a je možn tko
<msev-> var obj = JSON.parse(msg.payload);
<CrazyLemon> možno
<msev-> sam mogoče še tkole var obj = {JSON.parse(msg.payload);}
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je ^ pa pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da pojma nimam o javascriptu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> sj js tut ne
<msev-> probavam
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja to vem
<CrazyLemon> mislim..vidim :)
<msev-> nope zgleda ni prov
<msev-> zgleda tist tapru
<CrazyLemon> .sc trumpified
<jabuk> Donald Trump - Trumpified - @RealDonaldTrump(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/scottisbell/trumpified ♥39,387 ▶70,528,124
<msev-> haho
<msev-> a pol uporabm alert(obj.bla.bla); da ven value dobim?
<dz0ny_> console.log()
<dz0ny_> console.log()
<CrazyLemon> ^ ti nič ne izpiše :P
<dz0ny_> console.log(obj)
<CrazyLemon> ^ti izpiše tvoj json object
<dz0ny_> pol pa klikaš
<CrazyLemon> klikaš?
<dz0ny_> msev-: tam gor maš share repl
<dz0ny_> pa sm prilep da vidmo kaj čaraš
<msev-> zj sam teoretiziram :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti ne veš kako msev- programira? tko da najprej teorijo dodela..pol ko je vse tko kot mora bit v teoriji pol to pretvori v praktični primer!
<msev-> :P
<dz0ny_> "how to get mad" by msev
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: I'll pass :P
<msev-> brb pavza seanse :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne veš kaj zamujaš!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ignorance is bliss
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: a uporabljaš jquery?
<msev-> evo nazaj sm
<msev-> :D
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, nope :)
<msev-> var obj = JSON.parse(msg.payload); msg = obj.favoriteLocationsList.highTemperature; return msg; (tole ni prov :) a mate še kšn nasvet umes zame)
<msev-> mogoče še en var manjka
<Gandalfar> msev-, ja, da dej v tisto orodje k je dz0ny_ ga polinkal
<msev-> ilegaln return statement
<Gandalfar> jzt ne vidim linka
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: on ma Å¡e soap multicast msg scheduler vmes
<Gandalfar> a what
<dz0ny_> k se je enmu zdelo to ok za simpl projekt dat
<dz0ny_> pub/sub
<Gandalfar> a to ma za faks
<msev-> nope
<dz0ny_> ne to ma ker mu je mal dogčas med tem ko službo išče :>
<msev-> js mam že diplomo Gandalfar :D
<msev-> sam ne iz računalništva :D
<Gandalfar> vsi mate neke diplome
<Gandalfar> kam lahk danes posten clovek sploh pride brez nje
<msev-> js sm mag.farm.
<msev-> pa mi nč ne pomaga
<msev-> pomoje programerje ful bl jemljejo
<msev-> zajebov
<msev-> sm
<msev-> možn pa da 2x spreminjam v json object da že z enmu nodam prej spremenim
<dz0ny_> well kaj je payload
<dz0ny_> object al string :D
<msev-> ponavad je string
<dz0ny_> kaj pa pri teb v tem primeru
<msev-> bom preveru
<msev-> object
<msev-> seprav v object mam že pretvorjen
<msev-> yes ratal mi je
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lih taprav cajt pogledam nazaj — vse rešeno
<Gandalfar> a vids msev-
<msev-> var1 = msg.payload; msg1 = var1.favoriteLocationsList; return msg; ...tkole mam zaenkrat, ne zastopm zakaj nakonc ni msg1...ne sj še ni lynx zj smo šele na začetku...zj moram pa it bl na drobno čez ta json da določeno stvar izberem :)..bom probov zj
<Gandalfar> kanal ti je kolektivno pomagal
<Gandalfar> jzt sam neb mogu!
<msev-> jp
<msev-> carji ste
<msev-> :D
<msev-> nismo Å¡e konc Gandalfar
<msev-> :D
<msev-> čak ne ubistvu ne dela
<msev-> damn
<msev-> cel msg mi čez da
<msev-> ne izbiram nč v objektu
<msev-> dang...
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž moraš samo dodat še kak člen vmes
<lynxlynxlynx> kakšna stvar je v polju itd
<msev-> aha mogoče moram pol nazaj v string spremenit da v debugu lah pogledam nevem
<msev-> a tkole msg1 = var1.[0].favoriteLocationsList.highTemperature; pa nemore bit
<msev-> ker zgleda tuki tkole http://imageshack.com/i/pnsz707zp
<Seniorita> ImageShack - Slika 003.png
<Seniorita> »Store and share all of your images @ IMAGESHACK.com«
<msev-> kko to nulo not vtaknem
<idioterna> ti sam paz da naus za fazo zagrabu
<msev-> haha
<msev-> msg1 = var1.favoriteLocationsList[0].highTemperature;
<msev-> tkole sm probov
<msev-> in sm pršu dalje
<msev-> do novega errorja
<msev-> TypeError: Cannot assign to read only property '_msgid' of 23
<msev-> Å¡tevilka v errorju je prava pokazana
<msev-> je 23 tm
<msev-> hello channel :D
<msev-> vsi v skrivanju
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/resistance-is-treble.jpg
<msev-> sm pogruntov
<msev-> var1 = msg.payload; msg.payload = var1.favoriteLocationsList[0].highTemperature; return msg;
<msev-> evo tole dela
<msev-> oz. oneliner msg.payload = msg.payload.favoriteLocationsList[0].highTemperature;
<CrazyLemon> coz you are like that.. oneliner guy
<msev-> v resnic ne, sam zj sm se nauču da lah tut to delam
<dz0ny_> sam mamila vas zanimajo
<dz0ny_> https://amp.twimg.com/v/5224cae7-39ad-4cd5-baad-0cd9b31bd081
<Seniorita> Twitter Video
<msev-> ej ka pa če bi hotu različne msg
<msev-> sm probov msg1.payload sam ni delal
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> ker na pamet delaš
<CrazyLemon> pa onelinerje uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> :)
<msev-> zj so mi eni drugi giki povedal da moram kao objekt nardit
<msev-> posebn
<msev-> sam nevem zakaj mi za tega ni blo treba
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon ti k si chrome extensions reference, a obstaja kšn tak json viewer da not pasteneš json pa ti pokaže kere une zadeve morš gledat kt favoriteLocationsList pa 0 pa to da collapsa tree
<CrazyLemon> msev- kere une zadeve moraš gledat?
<CrazyLemon> kaj so to za ene une zadeve
<msev-> pač k je json tree skupj
<msev-> pa pol vidš sam une glavne teme
<msev-> neznam povedat
<msev-> ej a če pejstneš not v chromeovo konzolo json
<msev-> a ti ga pol kolapsa tko da vidš te objekte pa to
<msev-> sm probov pa ne
<msev-> sm najdu
<msev-> na dnu konzole
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a mi mejbi probaš mal povedat od tega responsa ker je kao current temp pa to
<msev-> sj gledam notr v app
<msev-> sam ne najdem istih kombinacij Å¡tevilk
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj od kerga responsea?
<msev-> Crazylemon kle ta swagger od triglav apija
<msev-> Tko se mi zdi k da so skoz iste vrednosti lol
<msev-> Pa sploh nevem kere stevilke pol sovpadajo s ksnimi v appu
<CrazyLemon> msev- in js to vem ker sm js naredu app? :)
<msev-> A pol najbols da jim pisem na vreme@triglav.si
<msev-> 😃
<skyx_> msev-: kaj te heca?
<msev-> Nenajdem kere stevilke v apiju sovpadajo z unimi v appu. Pa se nevm ce se ta api sploh posodablja al je sam za foro :-)
<msev-> Npr za Kranj pise na dashboardu 18 pa pol zravn 13 pa 21. Locationid od kranja je 2106 to sm pogruntov. Sam ne najdem pol v api responsu to kombinacijo
<skyx_> to jim kar pisi na support :)
<msev-> Bom bom
<msev-> ubistvu sm najdu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam nezastopm
<msev-> zakaj ni pod 0
<msev-> ampak pod 1
<msev-> yesss dela
<msev-> i'm so pro
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> i'm so not a pro
<CrazyLemon> jockey wheel mi nekaj Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> in pol veriga mal preskakuje
<CrazyLemon> in se vse skupaj sliši..in je annoying
<upd> morš namazat kdaj
<CrazyLemon> naah
<upd> jaz pa kolo kupujem pa gledam po bolhi, eni so sumljivo pocen
<upd> ne vem, a daje folk ukradena tud na bolho
<upd> vrjetno bi bilo najbolje zahtevat račun al neki
<yang> upd: zahtevaj da ti napise, da ti ga je prodal
<yang> tolk da imas dokaz, ce te kaj policaji sekirajo potem
<yang> pa vzemi njegove podatke, naslov
<yang> naj ti pokaze ID
<yang> kaksno kolo pa kupujes ?
<upd> navadno
<upd> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/zensko-lolo-1305062965.html?aclct=1464628535 tako
<Seniorita> žensko lolo :: bolha.com
<Seniorita> »starejše kolo, lepo ohranjeno.«
<yang> pri starih kolesih itak tezko, da kdo se ima ohranjene dokumente in racun
<yang> takol, da zadostuje kupo-prodajna pogodba
<upd> jap
<yang> tudi policaji te verjetno ne bodo preverjali zaradi starejsega kolesa
<upd> mja vsen nikol ne veš
<yang> to je res
<yang> jaz sem tudi starega kupil in mi je tip dal potrdilo na papirju
<idioterna> js mam original servisno knjigo :)
<CrazyLemon> js mam tudi..čeprav sm v bistvu tretji lastnik.. prvi je kupil, drugi je preprodal meni in zaslužil nekaj 100€
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/med-kurjenjem-padel-v-ogenj-in-oblezal/394393
<Seniorita> Med kurjenjem padel v ogenj in obležal :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> wth
<Seniorita> »V Vidičevi ulici v Ljubljani je nekaj pred 16. uro moški pri kurjenju na prostem padel v ogenj in obležal.«
<idioterna> to so ti žabari
<yang> zdej bodo pa prepovedali kurjenje na prostem
<msev-> date
<msev-> :
<msev-> 1464598800000 kasn je to timedate
<msev-> nedojamem
<yang> yang@X200:~$ date -d @1464598800000
<yang> Thu Apr 16 02:00:00 CEST 48381
<yang> msev-: date since EPOCH
<yang> 1-1-1970
<yang> sekunde od 1-1-1970
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_time
<Seniorita> Unix time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<upd> milisekunde
<zdobbie> nano or go home
<CrazyLemon> CrazyLemon>: jockey wheel mi nekaj Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> [19:30:31] <CrazyLemon>: in pol veriga mal preskakuje
<CrazyLemon> [19:30:38] <CrazyLemon>: in se vse skupaj sliši..in je annoying
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja?
<CrazyLemon> "Å¡teka"
<zdobbie> jockey wheel? na zadnjem menjalniku?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja
<CrazyLemon> tist spodaj
<zdobbie> ja 2 sta
<CrazyLemon> [20:41:03] <CrazyLemon>: tist spodaj
<zdobbie> humz
<CrazyLemon> če ga čist stisnem..pol se sliši in pol na vsaka dva zoba kot da preskoči mal verigo
<CrazyLemon> če pa ga mal popustim..pa tega ne počne
<zdobbie> kko ga stiskas?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie z imbus ključem
<CrazyLemon> pač cca. 5mm razlike v hodu je..ko je čist stisnjen - tako kot mora bit - pa ko popustim tist vijak
<zdobbie> zakaj ga popustis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie zato da se ne sliši preskakovanje verige
<zdobbie> to si sam zategoval do te tocke?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tako je bilo preden sm dal jockey wheele dol da jih spucam in podmažem
<zdobbie> ja ce prevec zategnes, se veriznik najbrz ne more tko gladko vrtet
<CrazyLemon> mislš jockey wheel?
<CrazyLemon> jockey wheel se normalno vrti v vsakem stanju 'zategnjenosti' :D
<CrazyLemon> sam pač ko je čist zategnjen je vidno in se sliši kako vsak drug zob preskoči svoje mesto v verigi
<CrazyLemon> ko pa ni..pa lepo normalno teče brez zvoka
<CrazyLemon> nič..silicon valley time
<zdobbie> ne verjamem
<zdobbie> IMO prevec zategnes, in ma zato trenje z osjo, ko tece cez njega veriga
<idioterna> yang: verjetno so milisekunde
<idioterna> aja no al pa nano, dunno
<idioterna> v javi ti vrne milisekunde
<yang> ja ker epoch je krajsi za par cifer
<yang> Hong kong na 1. mestu poslovne uspesnosti, ZDA na 3. , Slovenija na 43. med 61 drzavami
<idioterna> za tri cifre.
<idioterna> yang: kako pa meris "poslovno uspesnost" ?
<yang> zgleda obstaja neka institucija ki preverja te podatke
<idioterna> kere podatke?
<idioterna> kaj sploh je to poslovna uspesnost?
<yang> neki so po radiu povedal nisem slisal vsega, poglej na internet
<zocky> ma te lestvice so kr neki
<yang> to je tko kot lestvica od transparency international recimo
<yang> tista institucija izdeluje to lestvico
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce je
<yang> na podlagi javnih podatkov
<idioterna> men je gini pa hdi pomemben
<zocky> to so vedno neka sestavljena točkovanja po ful spremenljivkah
<zocky> in to potem lahko masiraš z algoritmi da dobiš kar koli
<zocky> pri ful stvareh so pa tudi mednarodno neprimerljivi podatki, in imaš potem GIGO
<idioterna> gini kr dobr pove kje se splaca zivet
<idioterna> pa hdi tud
<zocky> vsaka spremenjivka posebej pove več, po moje
<idioterna> ne vem ce
<zocky> ampak hdi pa gini imata vsaj neko standardizirano metodologijo
<zocky> teh poslovnih ipd. lestvic je pa milijone, pa ponavadi jih delajo politični think-tanki
<zocky> in potem itak dobijo tisto kar hočejo
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> tabs vs spaces..so awesome :D
<zocky> hebeš poslovne lestvice, naj mi raje kdo pove kje je ta na lestvici težavnosti: http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/sob12
<Seniorita> Sobotna | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Sobotna«
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<CrazyLemon> https://schizoduckie.github.io/DuckieTV/
<Seniorita> DuckieTV - TV Show Tracker
<Seniorita> »The TV-Show tracker you've always been waiting for«
<yang> kje je lestvicsa glede na gini
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_income_equality
<Seniorita> List of countries by income equality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> slovenija je nekje cist pr vrhu v gini
<idioterna> v hdi pa tut ni dalec zadej
<yang> 27. mesto
<idioterna> ja, to je kr visok
<yang> aja ni sortiran pravilno
<idioterna> sej je vseen
<yang> Italija prva na gini
<yang> portugalska druga
<yang> mehiko 5.
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> ne vem ce to prov gledas
<idioterna> v gini smo mi prvi
<yang> late 2000 sem izbral pa sortiral
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ne vem kko je blo 2000
<idioterna> zdej smo cist na vrh
<yang> late2000s
<yang> aja ti gledas after taxes stolpec
<yang> huh smesno 1. mesto
<idioterna> zakaj je smesno
<idioterna> vsi mamo iste place
<idioterna> visemanje
<idioterna> bl k kjerkol
<lynxlynxlynx> zocky: tibet??
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, druge lame, dobra
<msev-> a si s tega jsona pol lahko nardim kukr en slovar da potegnem pol vn vrednosti če preberem neko vrednost pa jo pol povežem z nekem stringom
<msev-> ej CrazyLemon tole pa obeta
<msev-> tale duckietv
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/lastnik-ferrarija-bo-globo-v-visini-660-evrov-lahko-odplaceval-v-obrokih-ker-ima-le-400-evrov-prihodkov.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Lastnik ferrarija bo globo v višini 660 evrov lahko odplačeval v obrokih. Ker ima le 400 evrov prihodkov ...
<Seniorita> »Norčevanje brez primere bi lahko rekli epilogu zgodbe o vozniku ferrarija, ki je minuli teden brez izpita dirkal po gorenjski avtocesti. Dragoceni Ferrari, ki ga je policija ob prekršku zasegla, so lastniku že vrnili. Voznik pa bo 660 evrov globe lahko odplačeval v obrokih, ker naj bi imel komaj 400 evrov mesečnih prihodkov.«
<yang> zocky: dobre krizanke delas, en dan jo bom probal resit za stos
<lynxlynxlynx> niso za puriste
<yang> idioterna: http://www.delo.si/gospodarstvo/finance/napredka-ne-bo-brez-volje-za-spremembe.html
<Seniorita> Slovenija za šest mest izboljšala konkurenčnost
<Seniorita> »Napredovali smo predvsem v vladni učinkovitosti (za 13 mest), šibka točka pa ostaja gospodarska uspešnost.«
<idioterna> ja, ustanovi podjetje ane
<idioterna> kaj sploh cakas
<Matthai> ne!
<Matthai> ustanovi vlado
<idioterna> tut to loh
<Matthai> saj vidiš, da je vlada bolj učinkovita! :-)
<idioterna> vlado v senci
<Matthai> ali pa na soncu
<idioterna> ceprov kokr mamo dez napovedan
<idioterna> je mogoce bols na soncu
<Matthai> čeprav... zdajle je noč :->
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja sej tam je pa lukna a ni
<idioterna> nasa vlada ponoc spi tko da
<idioterna> bi komot ponudu alternativo
<yang> fuzbal je nevaren sport http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/strela-v-parizu-poskodovala-11-ljudi.html
<Seniorita> Strela v Nemčiji poškodovala 35, v Parizu pa 11 ljudi
<Seniorita> »Strela je udarila v sodnika na nogometni tekmi v Nemčiji, v Parizu pa je udarila v parku Monceau.«
<idioterna> to je ze boyle reku
<idioterna> da alkajda nima pojma
<idioterna> sirit verske vojne po skotski, haha
<idioterna> niti fuzbal ekipe nimajo.
<yang> sej jih gre lahka katanc trenirat
<yang> ce dobr placajo...
<yang> hehe en je dal komentar - uf - ne morem dojeti kako narava lahko ugotovi kdaj sodnik sodi pristransko ... ob prvi priliki se bom šel za vsak slučaj poklonit ,,bogu groma ,, ...
<yang> ko sem bil jaz pred leti na fuzbal tekmi so krical za mano "sudija jebote, ko te placa"
<idioterna> js nism se bil na fuzbal tekmi
<idioterna> razn ko sm spilu
<idioterna> na travnku za bajto
<yang> kje mas fotko od Jizaha hehe
<yang> on je moj sosed
<yang> mene so vabli na fuzbal tekmo, pa sem pred leti pol sel na Plecnikov stadion pogledat
<yang> velik dretja v glavnem hehe
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/jizah.jpg
<idioterna> tle
<yang> Jizah ma neko oddajo na Radiu Student
<yang> aha kle se ni mel dredov
<yang> jst se ga spomnem se s poljanske
<idioterna> "neko oddajo"
<yang> se mi zdi da je tja hodu
<idioterna> hehe
<yang> ja, redko poslusam studenta, je par dobrih oddaj
<yang> al je ful zanic al pa ful dobra muzka
<idioterna> edini dobr radio je
<idioterna> povsod drugje je sama komercjala.
<yang> ma ni, na nacionalnem al pa radio evropa 05 al pa rock radio je dobra muzka
<idioterna> pa jade
<idioterna> kdaj si pa nazadne slisu ksno dobro muziko na teh radijih
<yang> skoz poslusam
<idioterna> ja vem
<idioterna> sam je skos ista muzika
<yang> ne ni
<LorD_DDooM> Rock radio ima playlisto s 300 komadi, ki jo stalno ponavlja.
<idioterna> seveda je
<yang> rock radio ne poslusam tolk, boljsi rock je na radio evropa 05
<idioterna> ja sam je skos isti
<yang> se vcasih ponovi
<idioterna> ma skos se
<idioterna> kdaj so bli nazadnje gor nevem
<yang> ampak manj kot radio city, radio center, al pa antena itd. kar je se ostalih
<idioterna> mogwai recimo
<CrazyLemon> val 202 ftw!
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> radio 1 mi gre na jetra s stalnim ponvljanjem
<CrazyLemon> to je edini radio ki ga poslušam v avtu :)
<Matthai> samo na žalost ga moja hči hoče skozi poslušat v avtu
<Matthai> jat sicer val 202
<idioterna> val 202 mam js v kuhni da bom vedu kdaj bo jedrski holokavstr
<Matthai> pa včasih ars
<idioterna> holokavst
<Matthai> če nimajo eksperimentalne glasbe
<Matthai> ;-)
<idioterna> k bo tomaz tercek
<idioterna> povedu
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WqlSNiwFWw
<Seniorita> Umrl je tovariš Tito (sporočilo Tomaža Terčka) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Kako je Tomaž Terček 4. maja 1980 slovenskemu ljudstvu sporočil da je umrl Josim Broz Tito (video je iz Titovega obiska Castru 1979, zvok pa je dokumentiran ...«
<Matthai> hehe, a je še živ?
<yang> idioterna: dost se spozna - na sport .. https://twitter.com/JizahDaFunk/status/686315578974404608
<Seniorita> Jizah auf Twitter: "Sport_Klub_Slo a ste znorel. Kaj ta komentator strelja, da je Ray Allen zadeu več kot 7k trojk, on je prvi z manj kot 3k trojkami. Amaterji"
<idioterna> Matthai: dvomim
<yang> ni bil zastonj glavni navijac olimpije
<idioterna> sam tak voice bo reku
<idioterna> "zaprite se v kopalnico in ne vdihujte radioaktivnega prahu"
<Matthai> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toma%C5%BE_Ter%C4%8Dek
<Matthai> ni
<Seniorita> Tomaž Terček - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<Matthai> 18. julij 2001 (63 let)
<idioterna> kr mlad
<idioterna> zgleda ful starejsi
<Matthai> hmm
<Matthai> tle članek je čuden
<Matthai> Anica Makarić
<Matthai> pa zadnji stavek
<yang> klele neki ne stima
<yang> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toma%C5%BE_Ter%C4%8Dek
<Seniorita> Tomaž Terček - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang> Anica Makaric ?
<yang> ja zgleda starejsi kot 63
<Matthai> tole bi bilo dobro kakšenmu wikipedistu passat
<Matthai> yang, lahko da je kadil
<yang> bom popravil
<yang> kaj je bil un tadrug voditelj janez gucek-cucek ?
<yang> čuček
<yang> ta pa je se ziv
<yang> pr temu tut neki ne stima na WP
<yang> rojstvo pise
<yang> pa nobene letnice
<Matthai> je treba najti kakšen kredibilen vir
<yang> jao ta slovenska WP je polna napak
<Matthai> morda rtvslo
<yang> ja tam je sigurno pravilno navedeno
<yang> no bom jutri popravil za oba
<yang> čuček je bil nedolgo nazaj v intervjuju na TV SLO
<yang> sem ga videl
<Matthai> LOL: I have noticed that Linphone is constantly writing to disk, although there's
<Matthai> completely no reason to do so.
<Matthai> but when I looked at .xsession-errors log
<Matthai> kde.baloo have indexed constant moving of .linphonerc.tmp to .linphonerc.
<Matthai> :-D
<Matthai> optimizacija
<yang> Se pa Godnjavec sprašuje, kako je policija lahko spustila skupino 15 do 20 navijačev Viol vse do Prešernovega spomenika, kjer so med ljubljanske navijače vrgli baklo.
<yang> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/navijaci-in-policija-spet-na-nasprotnih-bregovih.html
<Seniorita> Navijači in policija (spet) na nasprotnih bregovih
<Seniorita> »O policijskem ravnanju na nedeljskem shodu navijačev se krešejo mnenja. Na policiji so prepričani, da so ravnali pravilno, druga stran meni, da so možje v modrem prestopili mejo.«
<yang> nc dost je blo za dans, LN !
<idioterna> polcaji so nesposobni
<idioterna> k ce bi bli sposobni neb delal za tako placo
#ubuntu-si 2016-05-31
<napsy_> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> sup
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snaps Can Now Integrate With Unity 7 Desktop Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FOhKPizl37A/snaps-can-now-integrate-unity-7-desktop-features
<CrazyLemon> maybe not!
<zdobersek> depends!
<zdobersek> sam 24 nas je
<zdobersek> did things go to shitters or what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ppl started rage quiting ko so slišali da si šel v .es
<zdobersek> i kno rite
<zdobersek> pa se ti revez si mene moral cakat, da loh jockey wheelieje popravs
<CrazyLemon> nism ga popravu
<CrazyLemon> sej nisi niti nič pametnega napisal :/
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..grem preverit če sm ga sploh prav obrnu
<CrazyLemon> spodnjega nism prav obrnu..bom pol Å¡e to preveril
<CrazyLemon> testiral*
<zdobersek> PEBKAC, but for jockey wheels
<CrazyLemon> we'll see ko obrnem jockey wheel..upam da je PEBKAC ce ne moram spet na servis
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> več kot 50 obiskov z facebook.com na...
<CrazyLemon> na nalogo na forumu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: profesorju se linkej
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne vem kateri faks..we anonymize ip's dude!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 29! they are coming back coz of u!
<zdobersek> zdobbie: what brought u back
<zdobbie> the shits and giggles
<CrazyLemon> chicas?
<zdobbie> tapas
<CrazyLemon> tap that as
<slax0r> dat ass
<zdobersek> m'ass?
<zdobbie> here we go https://dnevnik.si/1042736513/slovenija/hujskaski-portal-kazensko-ovaden-
<CrazyLemon> Ta mesec ste že porabili kvoto 5 brezplačnih ogledov vsebin po lastnem izboru
<CrazyLemon> liars
<zdobbie> Seniorita: hello?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: you're in luck! pocakaj 9 ur
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, odpri v incognito
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar ne..na jetra mi gre ker lažejo!
<idioterna> zdobbie: awesome
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie obrnu sm jockey wheel and the annoying sound is gone!
<zdobbie> PEBKAC it was
<CrazyLemon> msev- would say "i'm so pro"
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e en annoying sound je ostal
<zdobbie> this fucking guy http://imgur.com/gallery/tBN7e
<Seniorita> Bernie made a surprise visit today (OC) - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/rain-race-3
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> tole ni bil rain race
<idioterna> je bil ja
<idioterna> sam da tokrat ni dez mene lovil
<idioterna> ampak js dez
<idioterna> ampak na konc ko sm prsu v dolino je vseen padal!
<idioterna> ceprov je bil sonck je kr kaplal neki
<CrazyLemon> če pa je sonce na back-down!
<idioterna> pa ne od mene
<idioterna> ja, sam tut dezuje tam
<CrazyLemon> hujši si kot novatv24.si!
<CrazyLemon> sam zgodbe iščeš!
<CrazyLemon> ustvarjaš*
<zdobbie> nova24tv.si
<CrazyLemon> to ja
<idioterna> why you little
<idioterna> ti bom ze dal vetra
<LorD_DDooM> Ko sem štartal je bil sonček, poj je pa celo pot deževalo. Ko sem prišel nazaj domov je spet bil sonček.
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> pr men je blo tko da je skos mal sonck pa mal senca
<idioterna> dezval je pa sam ko sm v dolino prsu
<idioterna> ampak cist mal, tko da se je dal med kaplcami vijugat
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem se proti brniku kotalil, tu v Lj je zgleda manj padalo
<idioterna> jsm bil na javoru, obviously
<idioterna> lih dobre pol ure sm se mel do kosila
<idioterna> pa sm zvrtel enga.
<pitastrudl> predlaga kdo kak dober javascript offline doc
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, dash
<Gandalfar> https://kapeli.com/dash
<Seniorita> Dash for OS X - API Documentation Browser, Snippet Manager - Kapeli
<Seniorita> »Dash is an API Documentation Browser and Code Snippet Manager. Dash searches offline documentation of 150+ APIs and stores snippets of code. You can also generate your own documentation sets.«
<Gandalfar> obstajajo kloni tud za na druge platforme
<pitastrudl> kaj ki ne potrebuje inštalacije?
<Gandalfar> to pa ne vem
<zdobbie> wget
<CrazyLemon> curl
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> pls?
<zdobbie> mmmmm
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/2284477368241976/
<Seniorita> UNILAD - How to Become Gluten Intolerant | Facebook
<Seniorita> »How to become gluten intolerant. This is f*cking hilarious! by JP Sears«
<CrazyLemon> haha..car
<zdobbie> glu10
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/user/AwakenWithJP/videos
<Seniorita> AwakenWithJP - YouTube
<Seniorita> »I make videos to help you consider yourself and life in a more thoughtful way. Some of my videos are satirical comedy, others are more straightforward and se...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0O_VYcsIk8
<Seniorita> If Meat Eaters Acted Like Vegans - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 35 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »If Meat Eaters Acted Like Vegans - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 35 Claim Your free download of "7 Ways to Be More Spiritual Than Your Friends" at http://Awak...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://www.robin-hot.com/naslovnica.php
<Seniorita> Domača pekoča čili omaka Robin Hot iz Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Pekoča čili omaka je izdelana po domačem receptu in ima okus, ki zažiga in se poda raznovrstnim jedem. Ste jo že pokusili?«
<CrazyLemon> je kdo poskusil tole?
<zdobersek> STOP THE ADVERTISEMENTS
<CrazyLemon> A LAH ODGOVORIÅ  NA VPRAÅ ANJE LEPO PROS'M
<zdobbie> NE
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si tko nesramn
<CrazyLemon> zihr že dolgo nisi bil pri spovedi
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/IL6E5qv.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/kultura/banksy-v-kranju-zasluga-zasebnega-zbiratelja-iz-gorenjske-418617
<Seniorita> Banksy v Kranju – zasluga zasebnega zbiratelja iz Gorenjske - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Zdaj gre zares: Banksyjeve grafike v Layerjevi hiši v Kranju so že na stenah. Nekatere plošče, ki bodo prav tako del razstave, so, ker so jih pošiljatelji pomotoma napotili na Slovaško, sicer še na poti. A ne glede na to razstava stoji.«
<idioterna> so very banksy in slovakia
<CrazyLemon> banksy kot vedno sam provocira
<idioterna> taki so te slovaki
<idioterna> al karkol je ze
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KWJAUKu_E8 jutri se odpre
<Seniorita> Gotthard Base Tunnel | World's Longest Deepest Traffic Tunnel | Engineering Documentary Films - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Gotthard Base Tunnel | World's Longest Deepest Traffic Tunnel | Engineering Documentary Films The Gotthard Base Tunnel (GBT) is a railway tunnel through the ...«
<zdobbie> a to je dons samanka odpirala
<Matthai> idioterna, poznaš ta film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aua344pPib8
<Seniorita> The Kingdom Ending Scene - YouTube
<idioterna> Matthai: ne
<upd> http://www.gottardo2016.ch/en
<Seniorita> gottardo2016.ch | Home
<Seniorita> »On 1 June 2016, Switzerland will celebrate the world's longest railway tunnel with an unforgettable event – info, program, reservations.«
<Matthai> zgodba je sicer precej holivudsko-akcijska - eni teroristi v Savdski arabiji pobijejo kup američanov, pol gredo tja FBI preiskovalci, ki na koncu ubijejo glavnega terorista (to je un dedek)
<Matthai> ampak konec je pa fenomenalen
<Matthai> to je zaključni prizor :-)
<idioterna> There is no god, and Muhammad is his prophet.
<zdobbie> jah nc
<zdobbie> jst mam like 6 krizank stackanih za rest
<CrazyLemon> so fun!
<zdobbie> whaaa, 15x15 krizanka
<lynxlynxlynx> to bl mal pove, kakšna je gostota črnih polj?
<zdobbie> 35%
<lynxlynxlynx> to ni nič pol
<zdobbie> zato sta pa dve
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim v smislu kvalitete
<zdobbie> ne, ni lih delova krizanka
<zdobbie> je pa dost zabavno in tezavno
<zdobbie> http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/seznam
<Seniorita> Seznam | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Seznam križank«
<zdobbie> fucking Oompa Loompas http://i.imgur.com/R6voezf.gifv
<lynxlynxlynx> modro razvedrilo ima boljše :)
<matjaz> YAY!
<matjaz> hackintosh spet dela
<matjaz> po treh dneh mučenja sicer ampak DELA
<zocky> lynxlynxlynx, to s črnimi polji je stvar debate. te moje križanke so "angleške", in črnih polj je zanalašč veliko
<Matthai> matjaz, kaj je bil pa problem?
<matjaz> grafična pa ALC889 audio kodek
<matjaz> sem moral flashat gpu bios
<Matthai> jaz imam OS X v VirtualBoxu
<Matthai> pa mi noče enega updata naložit
<Matthai> thunderbolt
<Matthai> kao naprava je priključena - jasno, virtual screen :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> zocky: točno, še to — v slovenskih ni pridevnikov ipd.
<lynxlynxlynx> sestavit je lažje tako in z širšim korpusom lahko celo izpade bolje (manj poljskih pesnikov iz 13. stoletja)
<zozocky> ja, saj ravno zato
<lynxlynxlynx> *s
<lynxlynxlynx> a jih na roke delaš?
<zozocky> pa težje je za reševat, ker ne moreš vseh črk dobit iz trivialnih besed, ki se križajo
<zozocky> qxw
<zozocky> al qwx al kaj že je
<zozocky> pa slovar sem sestavil iz več virov
<zozocky> generalno se jih vse da rešit samo s splošno izobrazbo
<zozocky> brez obskurnih otočkov in danskih mikrobiologov
<lynxlynxlynx> splošna izobrazba je slabo definirana
<zozocky> ok, stvari, ki jih jaz vem, brez da čekiram knjige :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kje še danes zaslediš guvernante? :)
<zozocky> v filmih
<zozocky> moje pesmi moje sanje pa to
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> sem vedel, da je ena francoska izpeljanka,  pa sem prvo pogledal, kaj so pripisali mary poppins
<lynxlynxlynx> (ista igralka)
<zozocky> moram Å¡e kdaj kake igralce dat
<zozocky> se trudim, da je vsega po malem
<lynxlynxlynx> besed je dovolj za karkoli :)
<zozocky> lynxlynxlynx: dosti manj, kot bi si človek mislil
<zozocky> ko imaš že določeni dve črki od štirih, imaš ponavadi samo 3-4 možnosti
<zozocky> slovenščina je pri kratkih besedah dosti bolj revna kot kaka angleščina ali nemščina
<zozocky> zato pa se stalno ponavljajo kratke besede v križankah
<lynxlynxlynx> angleščina ima res več besed, ampak tako slabo pa spet ni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.teslamotors.com/2016shareholdermeeting
<Seniorita> 2016 Shareholder Meeting | Tesla Motors
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<lynxlynxlynx> če se omejuješ, na kar smatraš, da je splošno znano, ti to dosti bolj obreže množico rešitev
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa seveda, če hočeš simetrični izgled
<lynxlynxlynx> pol vrednosti drugih vrst križank je v tem, da za nobeno ali večino besed ne veš, kako dolga mora bit
<zozocky> nasplošno imamo ful besed, samo ne na tri in štiri črke
<lynxlynxlynx> sskj na 4 najde čez 2k
<zozocky> torej če imaš dve črki že izbrani, je to 2000 / 25 / 25 = 3.25
<zozocky> v povprečju
<lynxlynxlynx> če si omejen na sskj
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, pa pomaga še večpomenskost
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko daš celo dodatne uganke v opis
<lynxlynxlynx> ni treba, da je figura pri četvorki vedno ista
<zozocky> trenutno mam v raznih križankah kakih 6-7 krat "poganja ladjo", vsakič z drugo rešitvijo
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/zyedidia/micro
<Seniorita> GitHub - zyedidia/micro: A modern and intuitive terminal-based text editor
<Seniorita> »micro - A modern and intuitive terminal-based text editor«
<CrazyLemon> looks like atom in a terminal window
<zozocky> aleluja
<zozocky> a dela tudi shift-select?
<zozocky> čeprav mislim da je to tudi problem s terminali
<zozocky> da shift+puščice ne dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa naredi shift puščica ker na naredi puščica sama?
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<zozocky> izbere tekst
<zozocky> v vseh editorih zadnjih 30 let :)
<zozocky> razen vseh terminalskih editorjev
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi puščica izbere tekst?
<zozocky> ne, puščica samo premakne kurzor
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti misliš te puščice
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je zate puščica miškin kazalec
<zozocky> ah ne, tastatura, seveda
<CrazyLemon> ah ja..now it makes sense :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> zakaj pa je treba vse v terminalu nardit
<msev-> a da se ne odpira več oken al kaj
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> včasih nimaš na voljo oken
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo vrata
<msev-> wttr: weather from the terminal
<zocky> sem malo sprobal
<zocky> shift+puščice dela lepo
<zocky> shift+home, ctrl+home itd. pa ne
<zocky> ker je to neki prastari bug od vte knjižnice ki ga rešujejo že leta in leta
<zocky> ker je pri tipkovnicah za terminale cel kaos, ker se trudijo podpirat terminale, ki se ne proizvajajo že 40 let
<lynxlynx> dumb dumb terminals
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-01
<zdobbie> http://i.redd.it/jwag80rb2l0x.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @01/06/2016 09:31:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<Matthai> hmm, "uspešno" sem (spet) bricknil RPi: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=150053
<Seniorita> Raspberry Pi • View topic - KeDei 3.5 inch SPI TFT LCD (version 6.1)
<Matthai> and idea?
<zdobersek> Matthai: probej reflashat
<Matthai> saj načeloma je to problem na nivoju OS-a
<Matthai> samo ne bi rad zdaj na novo postavljal sistema in pisal po sd kartici
<Matthai> a je kakšna elegantnejša rešitev?
<napsy> slo-teh je down
<zdobersek> Matthai: ne poznam
<zdobersek> ampak generalno neb hodu stran od raspbiana
<CrazyLemon> .stran slo-tech.com
<jabuk> slo-tech.com je dosegljiva!
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/foto-brezglavi-dir-po-hribu-navzdol-za-hlebcem-sira/394503
<Seniorita> Foto: Brezglavi dir po hribu navzdol za hlebcem sira :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Trmasti Angleži se tudi letos niso vdali in več tisoč se jih je zbralo na hribu v Gloucestershiru, da bi si ogledali vratolomno dirko za hlebcem sira.«
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> pozabu
<slax0r> prejle
<zdobersek> the ballz on you!
<zocky> sem pravkar videl policaja, ki se je hotel s kombijem s sirenami in lučkami peljat v kontra smer mimo druge pomoči (LJ)
<napsy> mimo druge pomoci?
<zocky> če se mu je mudilo, si glih neke koristi ni naredil, ker je potem bla cela štala pa blokada, pa na koncu je moral rikverc nazaj na glavno cesto
<zocky> napsy, začetek šmartinske, v ljubljani
<napsy> aja
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-lj please!
<zocky> eh, če mene nea moti, kaj se te mate vi za bunit :)
<napsy> makes sense
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/prosti-cas/zanimivosti/v-postojnski-jami-se-je-izlegla-prva-cloveska-ribica.html
<Seniorita> V Postojnski jami se je izlegel prvi »zmajček«
<Seniorita> »Jajčec, iz katerih se lahko izležejo male človeške ribice, je še dvaindvajset.«
<yang> zocky: se pravi, da je bilo nekaj nujnega, ce se je kontra vozil
<zozocky> yang: če je bilo nujno, je zamudil
<yang> enkrat se spomnim, so enega tu pri meni lovili, so se vozili kar po sprehajalni poti 100 na uro
<zozocky> ker tam skozi se pač ne da prit
<zozocky> na koncu je Å¡el itak okoli, tak da je samo zapravil 5 minut pa znerviral okolico
<zozocky> so se mi pa nekoč nonstop vozili pod oknom v kontra smer po (kratki) enosmerni, pa dvomim, da je bilo trikrat na dan nujno :)
<yang> me zanima ce morajo delati popis uporabe siren
<yang> ker v Ljubljani stalno nekaj tuli
<napsy> ljubljana ma veliko ljudi
<napsy> makes sense da dostkrat tuli
<zozocky> ja, saj ponavadi imajo razlog, se pa definitvno včasih malo preseravajo
<napsy> na podezelju majo to dobr porihtan kjer je sirena redka
<yang> kle mimo mene grejo vsaj 2x dnevno gasilci, ker je spodaj nizje na tej ulici brigada
<yang> napsy: ma glej, sem bil v tujih mestih, redko se slisi sirena
<yang> v LJ prov pretiravajo se tem
<napsy> ja js tut redko slisim
<napsy> mogoc 2x na teden
<napsy> pa sm v lj
<zozocky> ja, jaz sem bil nekoč na topniški v študentu, je skoz tulilo od gasilcev
<zozocky> napsy: odvisno kje si, jaz sem med dvema glavnima cestama, in tuli večkrat na dan
<yang> fora je da se sirene spreminjajo, ne ves sli gre policija ali gre resilec ali pa gasilec
<napsy> jap, ce si na podezelju jo skor ne slisis nikol
<yang> te melodije so random
<napsy> a je pomembn, ce si z avtom se mores v vsakem pimeru odmaknat
<zozocky> vglavnem, tam, kjer se je ta butl danes hotel peljat, se nikoli ne peljejo rešilci, pa bi jim bila bližnjica
<napsy> sm vidu vecja butle na avtocesti
<napsy> vecje*
<zozocky> napsy: če se imaš kam, seveda, če pa si na enosmerni ulici, kjer sta obe strani zaparkirani, in ni placa za avto+kombi, pa pač ne moreš nič
<napsy> ja odmaknes se po najbolsi moci, noben ne pricakujes za zapeljes v graben
<zozocky> sploh, če je za tabo še deset avtov v koloni
<zozocky> na avtocestah je pa zanimivo. včasih so nas učili, da ostani na svojem pasu, zdaj se moraš umaknit na odstavnega
<yang> vceraj je en mulc tok muzko nazigal v avtu, da ce bi prslo 10 resilcev ne bi on niti enega slisal
<zozocky> pa bil je en zanimiv posnetek, ko gasilec ne more po sredini do nesreče, in potem se mu vsi počasi umikajo na odstavni pas
<zozocky> in potem, ko pride do nesreče, je policija že tam
<napsy> zozocky: tut cestna pravila se spreminjajo, vcas je bla omejitev na naselju 60
<zozocky> tj. se je policija neposredno pred tem pripeljala po odstavnem pasu, in verjetno nagnala ljudi nazaj na voznega
<msev-> a je mel freenode zle slučajn connection issues
<msev-> da me je dol vrgl
<msev->  mi je *status povedal
<CrazyLemon> nope
<msev-> a pol je mel bouncer issues
<CrazyLemon> nope
<msev-> ka pa
<CrazyLemon> nč c'est la vie
<zdobersek> es lo que es
<CrazyLemon> ti si teslo!
<zdobersek> tesle so kek
<zdobersek> plastique fantastique
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Configure Razer Mice In Linux With Razercfg (Ubuntu PPA)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Z0T35D292hw/configure-razer-mice-in-linux-with.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUiEnTLFFdk
<Seniorita> Ubuntu OTA 11: Meizu Pro 5 Wireless Display - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The latest Over-The-Air update (OTA) 11 is out! We've introduced wireless capabilities to the Meizu Pro 5, which gives users the full Ubuntu PC experience ru...«
<CrazyLemon> LJUBLJANA
<CrazyLemon> Gori savna v stanovanjski hiši.
<CrazyLemon> as it should!
<zdobbie> so hot
<zdobersek> zraven pa en Finec tolce po gasilcih, "is just like I want it!"
<zocky> CrazyLemon, če gori ravno zdaj, potem ni problema, bo dež zrihtal
<Gandalfar> so much rain ^_^
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> .radar -> satelitska slika??
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> how does this work again?
<zdobersek> .satelit
<zdobersek> 'allo?
<CrazyLemon> PR it
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, so za kej nove mape?
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar mape so na DOI, mapa na insurgency pa ne vem..enkrat sm igral se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se kaj preveč o njej razen tega da je B točka odprta in te hitro posnajpajo
<zdobersek> so snipe em back
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, se ena snipe mapa :/
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar why you so snipe-hating :/
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, ma prav overwatch si bom kupu!
<CrazyLemon> !g steam overwatch
<Seniorita> Overwatch https://playoverwatch.com/
<CrazyLemon> torej..risanke?
<msev-> js sploh Å¡e snajpov nism
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ghost recon wildlands bo pomoje dobr
<zdobbie> why r u so committed to not being a "sniping faggot"?
<pitastrudl> kek
<msev-> nevem če sm dost hitr :D
<msev-> haha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Touch OTA-11 Released — This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/HhYWv6vd0Ro/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-features
<msev-> hahaha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUiEnTLFFdk
<Seniorita> Ubuntu OTA 11: Meizu Pro 5 Wireless Display - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The latest Over-The-Air update (OTA) 11 is out! We've introduced wireless capabilities to the Meizu Pro 5, which gives users the full Ubuntu PC experience ru...«
<msev-> poglejte ta video
<msev-> kaj mu uzad piše na zaslonu
<napsy> kaj pa
<msev-> windows :D
<msev-> pa dela v ubuntuju
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<napsy> pa sj tist ni windows
<msev-> aja
<napsy> a ni to on adapter za monitorje
<msev-> no pol pa moj fail
<msev-> uglavnm pomoje je edin ta fon kj zakej
<msev-> da ne trokira
<msev-> sam je drag k nor
<napsy> men nexus 5 cist nic ne trokira
<msev-> a mas ubuntu touch gor
<napsy> nop
<msev-> men tut ne na androidu
<msev-> isti fon :D
<Gandalfar> msev-, a iphone ti trokira?
<Gandalfar> msev-, al pa nexus 6?
<zdobersek> edin phone, k ne torkira, in ki ma ubuntu touchie gor?
<msev-> nč mi ne trokira
<msev-> ja tko k je zdobersek reku
<zdobbie> On ve.
<msev-> damn right.
<zdobersek> msev-: ampak Gandalfar je naredu point, da seveda sistem ne bo torkiru na tko mocnem hardwareu
<msev-> aja to je res
<msev-> sam android ponavad ne trokira na nexus5
<msev-> kaj pa ubuntu touch
<msev-> http://maruos.com/#/
<msev-> Meet Maru. It's almost like magic.When you're on the go, Maru is your phone. When you're at your desk, Maru is your desktop.
<msev-> nexus5 ftw
<zdobersek> When I'm not interested, I generally don't care.
<dz0ny_> how to spot a noob? It uses word "trokira" :>
<zdobersek> nu-uh!
<zdobersek> sploh ne snipea! next-level plays!
<msev-> ja sj kle že tko al tko veste da sm noob
<msev-> :D
<msev-> tko da loh svoj vokabular uporabljam :D
<zdobersek> be a noob, not a Nazi
<msev-> kaj je to "messagebus service"?
<CrazyLemon> its a service for messagebus
<zdobersek> Mess Agebus
<zdobersek> google him
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je izraelc Messa Gebus
<zdobersek> are we funny yet?
<msev-> a pol je to un d-bus
<msev-> k to sm najdu k sm iskal
<msev-> že prej drgač
<msev-> https://github.com/Baael/wojak-nodes/issues/1 a kdo slučajn zna prebrat ta error, k razmišlam da bi si kupu orange pi, sam me mot da se neki ne da inštalirat na pi se pa da
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita> Works on Pi - not on Orange Pi · Issue #1 · Baael/wojak-nodes · GitHub
<Seniorita> »Contribute to wojak-nodes development by creating an account on GitHub.«
<msev-> je pa dost cnej
<CrazyLemon> scargill == msev-?
<msev-> nope
<CrazyLemon> kako je orange pi dost cnej če je 40€
<zdobersek> peka je cenejsa
<Gandalfar> msev-, ej zakaj se ti ne naucis osnove node.js?
<msev-> CrazyLemon, 15usd je
<CrazyLemon> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-orange-pi-plus-Allwinner-A31s-Dual-Core-1GB-RAM-Open-source-development-board/1553371_32248189300.html
<Seniorita> Aliexpress.com : Buy Orange Pi plus H3 Quad Core 1.6GHZ 1GB RAM 4K Open source development board banana pi pro raspberry pi 2 cubieboard pcduino from Reliable board maker suppliers on Shenzhen Xunlong Software CO.,Limited
<msev-> https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/product/Orange-Pi-PC-linux-and-android-mini-PC-Beyond-Raspberry-Pi-2/1553371_32448079125.html
<Seniorita> »Find More Demo Board Information about Orange Pi plus H3 Quad Core 1.6GHZ 1GB RAM 4K Open source development board banana pi pro raspberry pi 2 cubieboard pcduino,High Quality board maker,China board adhesive Suppliers, Cheap ram nvidia from Shenzhen Xunlong Software CO.,Limited on Aliexpress.com«
<Seniorita> Aliexpress.com: Acheter Orange Pi PC ubuntu linux et android mini PC au delà et Compatible avec Raspberry Pi 2 de android 4.3 fiable fournisseurs sur Shenzhen Xunlong Software CO.,Limited
<Seniorita> »Trouver plus Demo Board Informations sur Orange Pi PC ubuntu linux et android mini PC au delà et Compatible avec Raspberry Pi 2, de haute qualité android 4.3, pc enregistrement carte son Chine Fournisseurs, pas cher android de Shenzhen Xunlong Software CO.,Limited sur Aliexpress.com«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: posh much?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a bit
<msev-> CrazyLemon, js sm marksev1 na githubu
<msev-> neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> msev- aja..ker se mi je zdel podobn tebi.. kopiral 100 enakih vrstic :P
<msev-> nope not me
<msev-> dj pogruntej kaj je narobe
<msev-> k mi bo zj posodu en orange pi :D
<msev-> pa bom sprobal te moje home automation pi****** če delajo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> in bi blo fajn če bi ta ivona govorila k baje ful lepo govori
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> !g lmgtfy
<Seniorita> Let me google that for you http://lmgtfy.com/
<CrazyLemon> ^
<yang> Ali ima kdo Izimobil narocnino ? Pri komu oni roamajo ?
<CrazyLemon> pri telekomu
<CrazyLemon> ali simobilu
<msev-> http://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-swagger ej a bi mi tole pomagal parsat triglav api?
<Seniorita> Library - Node-RED
<Seniorita> »A Node-RED node able to invoke Web APIs generically based on a Swagger description«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/benphillips76/status/737703963252793345
<Seniorita> Ben Phillips auf Twitter: "Peak #Brexit: UK protestor tries to burn the EU flag, but can't, because of EU regulation on flammable materials https://t.co/BiKKKAMms1"
<zdobbie> the defeat
<CrazyLemon> a ve kdo kje kupit very cheap rc helikopter ali helikopterju podobno zadevo?
<zdobersek> r u turning 7?
<slax0r> quad?
<slax0r> ebay...
<slax0r> amazon
<zdobersek> fellow kids temu danes recemo 'drone'
<slax0r> lidl mislim da je mel ali se ma nek quadcopter za 30eur
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne..ampak nečak bo 8
<slax0r> doesn't get much cheaper than this
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej več kot toliko ne bi niti dal
<CrazyLemon> ker ga bo itak en teden uporabljal pol pa izgubil/razbil
<slax0r> muller ziher tut ma kake helikopterje
<CrazyLemon> ja..so meli danes enga..sam je bil 4cm velik :D
<CrazyLemon> quad
<slax0r> carrera crc x1 so meli pred nekaj casa v mullerju
<CrazyLemon> http://www.lidl.de/de/cartronic-mini-helikopter/p186889  tale zadeva bi bila recimo kr awesome
<Seniorita> cartronic Mini-Helikopter - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de
<Seniorita> »cartronic Mini-Helicopter Heli C906 im LIDL Online-Shop kaufen. Ihre Vorteile: 30 Tage Rückgaberecht ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Flexibler Ratenkauf ✓«
<slax0r> sicer je 40eur, sam je cist kul mali quad
<slax0r> pa dokaj "vzdrzljiv"
<slax0r> mulc mi ga je sesul ze 100x
<slax0r> do sedaj samo enkrat prebil ta stiropol okrog, mal duct tape, et voila
<msev-> ej
<msev-> a ma kšn folk od vs tok dnarja
<msev-> da ma pol ob normalnem internetu
<msev-> Å¡e backup na sim kartico
<msev-> :D
<msev-> in pol če mate še tok dnarja da mate back generator
<msev-> če elektrika izpade :D
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.2°C @01.06.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% severozahodnik 4.9 m/s (17.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:20:54, Kulminacija: 11:04:25, Sončni zahod: 18:47:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> dz0ny_, a se igraš z mycroftom kj
<msev-> a kdo ve če mycroft daje podatke prek tega, da je to njegov message bus https://github.com/jfhbrook/pyee kko jih ujamem
<Seniorita> GitHub - jfhbrook/pyee: A port of node.js's EventEmitter to python
<Seniorita> »pyee - A port of node.js's EventEmitter to python«
<dz0ny_> msev-: ne, ker je tist overkil za igranje
<msev-> dz0ny_, a kj veš kko bi tappov in lahko
<msev-> v to
<msev-> da bi vidu kaj pošilja nazaj
<dz0ny_> wireshark
<CrazyLemon> povzetek vožnje: en idiot z mercedezem me je enkrat skoraj "zadel" drugič pa prehitel z ogromno hitrostjo (140+) - KP registrske, dva idiota iz ljubljane pa ne znata sploh prehitevat eden je trobil že 300m za mano pa prehiteval z majhno razdaljo, drugi pa se je hotu vključit in potem se ni hotu vključit in potem ni vedel kaj bi
<msev-> a če piše locally on port 8000, pomen localhost:8000
<CrazyLemon> pišeš?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, s kolesom si Å¡el na AC?!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz blizu! ampak idiot me je prehitel izven naselja torej tam kjer je omejitev 90
<CrazyLemon> malo pred ankaranom
<CrazyLemon> skoraj me je zadel pa ko je sekal ovinek iz ankarana proti debelem rtiču
<CrazyLemon> tudi tam je peljal vsaj 100
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil js tako širok kot avto bi me zihr zadel
<CrazyLemon> se mu je videlo na faci da je nek total retard :)
<idioterna> js te nism nc prehitevu
<idioterna> sploh pa nimam mercedeza
<CrazyLemon> dj no..ti si prav prisrčn!
<idioterna> kolnago mam pa tok na velik napisan pr stran da nis mogu zamesat
<matjaz> pri nas maš tudi eno fajn 90kmh cesto, kjer vsi vozijo kot na AC
<matjaz> pa še en kup ljudi vaše sorte se gor vozi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sej to ko me je prehitel 140+ je kr Å¡iroka cesta
<CrazyLemon> in je kr na Å¡iroko prehitel
<matjaz> .yt nero two minds
<jabuk> Nero - Two Minds https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFWFJGfEaNo
<matjaz> :thumbsup:
<matjaz> že čist pozabu na tega
<CrazyLemon> 👍
<CrazyLemon> unicode dude..u ni code!
<msev-> <msev-> a če piše locally on port 8000, pomen localhost:8000
<idioterna> msev-: ne
<matjaz> sej res, zdej mi emojiji delajo povsod!
<matjaz> 👍
<matjaz> no, tuki ne
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne
<idioterna> js vidm tvoj thumbsup
<idioterna> ceprov zgleda k da en pingvin odpira tetrapak mleka ubistvu
<matjaz> http://imgur.com/u0RJb0B
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<matjaz> tkole
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa maš to za en client
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot xchat/hexchat
<matjaz> hex je ja
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meni na hexu dela!
<matjaz> tole ni lunix, zato pa ne dela!
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti si na archu al nek tak podobno obskuren distro
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e huje!
<matjaz> grem en native client poiskat
<CrazyLemon> mirc?!
<matjaz> huh
<matjaz> mek bruh
<CrazyLemon> /ignore matjaz
<matjaz> sej je unix no
<CrazyLemon> pa tko v redu fant se je zdel
<msev-> idioterna, kaj pa pol pomen
<msev-> če piše locally on port 8000
<matjaz> tri dni sem rabil, da mi je uspelo vse spravt na nivo delovanja
<msev-> kle je neka koda https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft/client/text/cli.py
<Seniorita> mycroft-core/cli.py at master · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<msev-> sam ne piše not
<msev-> pač rekl so da z websocketom lahko poslušam
<msev-> sam zj nevem kko dam naslov od websocketa
<matjaz> :thumbsup:
<matjaz> :(
<idioterna> msev-: ja localhost:8000
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUbSQ_kGPos
<Seniorita> Babe, Don't Make Me Put A Cover On My iPhone - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It's not safe but feels way better. SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM LATEST from Above Average Playlist: http://bit.ly/1BVdMFs Cast &...«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<matjaz> .yt rusko everyday netsky
<jabuk> Rusko - Everyday (Netsky Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD40VXFkusw
<matjaz> old gold
<matjaz> also, kopše je v eni uri prevozil 47,499 km
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> sam?
<matjaz> to se men zdi velik
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..meni se ne zdi
<CrazyLemon> koliko je rekord..55,56?
<CrazyLemon> tko da vsaj 50 bi lahk naredu
<matjaz> svetovni rekord to?
<matjaz> slovenskega je podrl
<CrazyLemon> svetovni ja
<idioterna> mo vidl tebe 50 gont eno uro ja
<idioterna> zdrzat 50 vec k 20 sekund je tezko
<CrazyLemon> jah ni..če je to tvoj poklic!
<idioterna> je je
<idioterna> tut ce je poklic
<matjaz> bradley wiggins ma rekord
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ja..54.5
<matjaz> yas
<CrazyLemon> ampak wiki se mi zdi da je mal outdated
<CrazyLemon> po wigginsu je še eden poskusil se mi zdi in je izboljšal
<CrazyLemon> sam nism prepričan
<matjaz> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tag/hour-record
<Seniorita> Hour Record - keep up to date with the most prestigious record in cycling
<Seniorita> »The Hour Record is the oldest record in cycling dating back to 1983. It is currently enjoying a resurgence since the UCI ammeded the regulations. Follow news on the latest attempts here...«
<CrazyLemon> a ne..pred njim je eden bil
<matjaz> spet se streljajo
<matjaz> UCLA
<matjaz> http://www.wsj.com/articles/police-confirm-two-victims-in-ucla-campus-shooting-1464803950?mod=e2tw
<Seniorita> Police Confirm Two Victims in UCLA Campus Shooting - WSJ
<Seniorita> »Police and school officials said there are two victims of a possible shooting at the University of California Los Angeles Wednesday morning, as they searched for a possible active shooter while the sprawling campus was on lockdown.«
<CrazyLemon> http://facility.si/jobs/
<Seniorita> Jobs – Facility
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_school_shootings_in_the_United_States
<Seniorita> List of school shootings in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/rain-race-4
<CrazyLemon> slax0r evo tole sm kupu mulcu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WVraM7teRA
<Seniorita> Tyrann Sport 180 (500507058) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Klein! Leicht! Wendig! Der Easy Tyrann 180 Sport ist ein flugfertiger Fun-Helikopter mit Infrarot-Fernsteuerung und fetziger Optik. Das robuste Modell fliegt...«
<CrazyLemon> pa še muller mel 20% popust na vse igrače \o/
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13325473_1212697405437100_6228690001009905403_n.jpg?oh=d854e4e16ea7fc31fc535949b6248670&oe=57D56CF9
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> like whatup!
<sky[x]> yo yo
<zdobbie> lejga tebe
<yang> CrazyLemon: sigurno ne pise Zale not fair
<yang> se vidi da je photoshopano
<zdobbie> pejt pogledat!
<yang> bom , naslednjic ko bom delal v blizini bezigrajskega dvora
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: kul
<slax0r> upam da ne razbije propelerjev v prvem vzletu :D
<slax0r> kolk si pa dal btw?
<zdobbie> top secret ocitno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 24
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sj vem da bo razbil :)
<slax0r> 24 z popustom?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja
<slax0r> nauci ga ^^
<slax0r> torej 30 brez?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja..ker otrok ful rad gleda druge kako 'letijo' in v miru čaka
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r najprej sm hotu quada..sam je tak tiny 4x4cm
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: hence, ^^
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa piše da je bl advanced
<CrazyLemon> ker lahk delaš loope ipd.
<matjaz> holy fuck, 13 hours je top film
<CrazyLemon> matjaz told u
<zdobbie> .imdb 13 stunden
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<zdobbie> .imdb 13 hours
<jabuk> 13 Hours |05 Mar 2014 7 min| Short, Horror
<jabuk> Jack and his sister Jill are on the run after a zombie apocalypse and they are trying desperately to get through to a United Nations camp. The problem is that Jack has already been injured.
<jabuk> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4611210
<CrazyLemon> .imdb 13 hourse the secret soldiers of benghazi
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> hourse :D
<zdobbie> hourse
<CrazyLemon> .imdb 13 hours the secret soldiers of benghazi
<jabuk> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi |15 Jan 2016 144 min| Action, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> As an American ambassador is killed during an attack at a U.S. compound in Libya, a security team struggles to make sense out of the chaos.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.5/10 (15,719 glasov) | Tomato: 5.5/10 189 reviews (users: 4.2/5 27371 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4172430
<zdobbie> 7.5
<zdobbie> what
<CrazyLemon> 4.2/5 !
<zdobbie> rated by users? more like losers!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYoQ82LP5Dc
<Seniorita> Kuća poso on english - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Ekrem Jervić Gospoda isvodi svoj hit Kuća poso na engleskom«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Instagram Just Killed the Instagram Scope for Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/aaYXceU7nYg/instagram-kills-ubuntu-phones-instagram-photos-scope
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<Gandalfar> o hai
<msev-> jo
<matjaz> še 45 minut filma, pa ne bi bil nič jezen če bi ga bilo že konec
<matjaz> fak je dober
<skyx_> kater?
<matjaz> 13 hours the secret soldiers of benghazi
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-02
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 28.km JZ od IZOLE @02/06/2016 05:27:42  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.35+N,+13.42+E
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno, nekoliko več sonca bo dopoldne v severovzhodnih krajih. Občasno bodo krajevne padavine, deloma plohe in posamezne nevihte, ki se bodo dopoldne pojavljale predvsem v zahodni Sloveniji, sredi dneva in popoldne pa tudi drugod. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 17 do 24 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo sprva delno jasno, zjutraj bo ponekod po nižinah kratkotrajna megla. Čez dan bo spremenljivo oblačno, predvsem sredi dneva in popoldne bodo nastajale krajevne plohe in nevihte. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 8 do 14, najvišje dnevne od 20 do 25 stopinj C.
<napsy> jutro
<upd> o/
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobersek> rofl http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36431731
<Seniorita> Trump angry as golf tournament is moved to Mexico - BBC News
<Seniorita> »US Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump condemns the PGA Tour's decision to move a golf tournament from one of his courses to Mexico.«
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai tukaj
<CrazyLemon> Matthai si mogoče razmišljal o orange pi2 plus? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker tisto se mi je tudi zdel kr v redu deal pa pravijo da podpira ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> pa zihr brez težav predvaja youtube
<Matthai> sem že dobil ta moj stick
<Matthai> v bistvu super dela
<Matthai> ok, carina me je oropala za 22 ojro
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kul..torej video?
<CrazyLemon> ja..to ni kul
<Matthai> zdajle se ukvarjam s tem,da sem zadevo zbootal iz usb ključka in bi rad naredil dd
<Matthai> če gre kaj narobe :-)
<Matthai> pa sem rekel sfdisk -l in vidim en kup naprav
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Matthai> namely /devram0 - 15, /dev/loop0 in 1, potem pa /dev/mmcblk0 - 28,9 GB
<Matthai> ki ima podenote p1, p2 in p3
<Matthai> se pravi /dev/mmcblk0p1...
<Matthai> pa /dev/mmcblk0boot1 in /dev/mmcblk0boot0
<Matthai> the question is
<Matthai> kaj naj dd-jam
<CrazyLemon> mmcblk0 imh0
<Matthai> če zaženem gnome-disks, mi tam prikaže eno napravo
<Matthai> SD Card reader - NCard, velikosti 31 GB
<Matthai> pa 3 particije ima
<Matthai> aha
<Matthai> to je mmcblk0
<Matthai> p1-p3
<Matthai> EFI, ext4 in swap
<Matthai> ok, to bo to
<Matthai> ::-)
<Matthai> samo fak... externi disk ne dela
<Matthai> ni dovolj Å¡troma :-)
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/jhUX8qWFGc4
<Seniorita> Invisible Driver Prank In A Tesla! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Learn 12 Free Magic Tricks! http://www.penguinmagic.com Invisible Driver Prank Behind The Scenes ► http://bit.ly/1P18sq2 Uber Change Prank ► http://bit.ly/1S...«
<anny_> o
<idioterna> o
<anny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..zelo zanimivo!
<idioterna> kaj to
<CrazyLemon> ti!
<idioterna> jsm zanimiv?
<anny_> ane?
<CrazyLemon> dva dni nobene besedice..joina anny_ pa takoj 'o'!
<idioterna> ja lih vsedu sm se za masino
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo!
<anny_> :P
<idioterna> na njivi sm bil
<anny_> verjetno ima nastavljen opomnik
<idioterna> don't flatter yourself
<anny_> zadal si je novoletno zaobljubo,da me bo politično spreobrnil
<idioterna> to te bo itak realnost, men ni treba nc nardit
<anny_> vidim izpolnitev svojih predvidevanj nekaj mesecev nazaj
<idioterna> ja, ful vas je s cist prekratkim spominom
 * CrazyLemon stirred the pot and will now take a moment to enjoy the meal 
<anny_> politični konezrvativci so povsod v vzponu
<anny_> dober tek, CrazyLemon
<idioterna> upam da kokice jes
<anny_> pivo ne pozabi
<CrazyLemon> kokice so primerne za take debate ja!
<CrazyLemon> please continue :P
<anny_> čips pa čevapčiči
<CrazyLemon> čipsa že dolgo nism jedel
<idioterna> zredil se bos in umrl
<Gandalfar> joj dejte o hrani
<Gandalfar> se 45min do kosila
<Gandalfar> se mi zdi vcas, da se nic ni spremenil
<idioterna> js si grem kr nardit neki, k grem pol na javor
<anny_> najboljši je kotlet v lepinji z obilo paradižnika, solate, kumaric in majoneze
<Gandalfar> isto kot smo v osnovni soli cakal da bo 11.50 in da bo kosilo
<anny_> Gandalfar, imej nekaj pripravljeno če te lahkota matra
<anny_> ne HaloKatra!
<CrazyLemon> ob 12ih kosilo? kdaj je pol večerja? 4ih?
<idioterna> Gandalfar je tut proti diskriminaciji
<anny_> jaz imam ponavadi arašide v kinder jajčku
<idioterna> jsm na njivi jedu korenje
<anny_> mal zemljo otrebi
<idioterna> ce si vegan z zemljo dobis b12
<idioterna> k so not bakterije
<anny_> si postal vegan?
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, to so ti moji sodelavci k ze ob 7h vodijo pse na sprehode
<anny_> ne greš ko hobiti
<CrazyLemon> the poop grabbers :/
<idioterna> ne nism vegan
<idioterna> sam par mojih najboljsih kolegov je veganov
<idioterna> pa se pol velik pogovarjamo o filozofiji hrane
<anny_> zajtrk, dopoldanska malica 1, dopoldanska malica 2, prigrizek, kosilo, poobedek, popoldanski čaj, popoldanska malica 1, 2..
<idioterna> elevensies
<yang> jst grem dans na vegetarjansko kosilo
<anny_> dober tek
<idioterna> js danes ne jem
<anny_> Treba je je zjutraj napokat in potem je mir do ene 15h
<yang> zjutraj sem enga sirnega pojedel
<idioterna> vcerej sta mela kolegica pa brat od partnerke rojstn dan in sm mel zadost za cel teden
<yang> pr safet ajvaziju ta dobre dela
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> js grem pa na javor zgleda
<idioterna> vsaj radar tko pravi
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> rogljički z marmelado so boljši od bureka
<anny_> lp
<yang> jst pa delat nazaj
<anny_> tud jest
<Gandalfar> sam jeste
<anny_> pravkar urejam 21. comp z Ubuntujem
<anny_> vse tisto gnavljenje dz0ny_ ja le ni bilo zaman :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> rain!
<CrazyLemon> lots of it!
<anny_> nekdo je fliknu 14.04 na nov komp in ga potem vrgel na podstrešje, ker "ni delal"
<anny_> huda nevihta...krejzi bejž pod streho!
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: gtk3-nocsd (Module To Disable Client-Side Decorations) Sees New Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/hJn9M37bK3s/gtk3-nocsd-module-to-disable-client.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: learn linux great new website  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/nxP5U1K0Ht8/learn-linux-great-new-website-linux-journey
<Gandalfar> vse se ustavlja pred lj
<Gandalfar> our HAARP investements are bearing fruit
<zdobersek> ... for now
<anny_> ali chemtraili z brnika
<CrazyLemon> Matthai na radiu si!
<CrazyLemon> baje!
<zdobersek> kterem?
<zdobersek> se kr?
<CrazyLemon> val202
<CrazyLemon> ne več..vsaj tweetov ni več videt
<idioterna> vidm da ste ostali ze obupal nad anny_
<idioterna> and rain is a myth
<zdobersek> used to be that rain is acidic
<zdobersek> and now people just spray vinegar all around
<idioterna> how gauche
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/rain-race-5
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/mathieuvonrohr/status/738298726041718784
<Seniorita> Mathieu von Rohr auf Twitter: "Zurich airport yesterday. The three planes of Angela Merkel, François Hollande and Iron Maiden side by side. https://t.co/2qQeG7mboK"
<zdobersek> ti mas ziher HAARP kolo
<zdobersek> kar dirkas z dezjem, te se ni nkol napral
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/jurja-sto.png
<CrazyLemon> .yt dodged a bullet greg laswell
<jabuk> Dodged A Bullet (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPiFIejACyg
<CrazyLemon> sam manjka johnny cash voice
<anny_> zakaj bi obupali nad mano?
<idioterna> ja k se kr zagovarjas tovarisa tita
<anny_> hehe
<anny_> moj novi idol je primc
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<idioterna> tut v jugi je blo prepovedan bit homo
<anny_> jaz sem bi
<idioterna> ja, sej zato js recem "idioti"
<idioterna> k da bi einstein volu za NSDAP
<anny_> dokler lahko rodim x otrok, primca ne briga s kom se mečkam
<idioterna> dokler ne splavis ksnga
<anny_> ne nameravam
<idioterna> aha se prav ker ti ne nameravas ti je vseen?
<anny_> jup
<anny_> i don't give a damn
<idioterna> kul, konzervativci ste na dobri poti da boste ves humanisticen napredek po drugi vojni v smeti vrgl
<idioterna> in po tretji vojni boste verjetn spet isto naredl
<anny_> si ti kot itjevec že slišal za reset? :P
<idioterna> ja in tut vem kolk invaziven poseg je to
<anny_> cel svet pluje v desno, ti pa še vedno nič!
<anny_> a boš organiziral kakšno akcijo ali kar naprej bentil po ircu?
<idioterna> js bom kr ostro levo zavil
<anny_> največja scena bo trumpova zmaga
<idioterna> sandersova.
<anny_> ahaha
<anny_> je že izgubil nominacijo
<idioterna> to tut hillary prav ja
<idioterna> in zato ker hillary to prav nima sans prot trumpu
<anny_> matematika je kruta gospa
<idioterna> http://feelthemath.org/
<Seniorita> feel the math
<idioterna> kr preberi si
<Seniorita> »Bernie Sanders could still win in a contested convention. See the REAL math here.«
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<anny_> ja in?
<anny_> čudeži se dogajajo bolj poredko
<idioterna> ja in cudez bo, ce nominacijo dobi hillary
<idioterna> razen ce je nominacija stvar insiderjev stranke
<anny_> blabla
<anny_> grem kaj bolj konstruktivnega delati
<idioterna> aha zdej nenadoma matematika ni vec krut
<idioterna> kruta
<idioterna> te ne zanima vec
<idioterna> uzivaj
<anny_> itak da bom
<zdobersek> bernsplained!
<anny_> zdobbie?
<anny_> lp
<zdobbie> progressively enlightened
<idioterna> but still in denial
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, a,Val 202 verjetno
<Matthai> neki smo snemali v torek
<Matthai> crypto
<CrazyLemon> Matthai jup
<CrazyLemon> tvoja slika je bila na tviterjih!
<zdobbie> ici https://twitter.com/FrekvencaX
<Seniorita> Frekvenca X (@FrekvencaX) | Twitter
<Seniorita> »Die neuesten Tweets von Frekvenca X (@FrekvencaX). Poljudna oddaja Vala 202, v kateri vas popeljemo med vznemirljiva vprašanja in odkritja moderne znanosti. Četrtki med 11.45 in 12.30. Naročite se na podcast!«
<zdobbie> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36433114
<Seniorita> German MPs recognise Armenian 'genocide' amid Turkish fury - BBC News
<Seniorita> »German MPs have recognised the mass killing of Armenians by Ottoman Turks in 1915 as "genocide" - defying Turkish protests.«
<zdobbie> Germans be like, "we'd know"
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13335957_645273088961751_5642222718125912933_n.jpg?oh=98c48ffaeeb339ae69ce61c468bfa951&oe=57D34064
<zdobbie> old af
<CrazyLemon> so????
<zdobbie_> nisem o fotki govoru
<CrazyLemon> me neither
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu And Wireless Convergence  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NJqwN5PUXDk/ubuntu-phone-wireless-convergence
<CrazyLemon> madona sm se nafutral..i'm gonna be fatter than zdobbie_
<zdobbie_> aaand accomplished
<CrazyLemon> a lahk vsaj še piškot pojem? before you judge me?!?
<zdobbie_> .yt I'll allow it
<jabuk> I'll allow it Senor chang https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRedUF0SAGg
<CrazyLemon> Zdaj, ko sem izvedel, da bom na olimpijskih igrah vozil tudi kronometer, je normalno, da se želim čim bolje pripraviti in nastopiti čim bolje.
<CrazyLemon> Rogla \o/
<Gandalfar> CrazyLemon, olimpijske? Ti se pa kar pretegnes :)
<CrazyLemon> Gandalfar to je bil quote..my bad :)
<idioterna> kok je pa norma
<CrazyLemon> a mora bit norma?
<zdobbie_> mhm
<zdobbie_> dost nor moras bit, da tja rines
<idioterna> o keirin tut vozjo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> a gremo tudi mi? sam potrebujemo verjetno še kakšnega zravn
<zdobbie_> ti si tko za dva
<zdobbie_> po tezi, ne po moci
<CrazyLemon> h a..h a
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tazadn je eno uro vozu 44km/h
<idioterna> jsm 45km/h max dobrih 5 minut zdrzu
<idioterna> z vetrom u hrbet mogoce se kej dlje
<CrazyLemon> sj team keirin je koliko..trije krogi?
<zdobbie_> okrog tebe
<zdobbie_> you can actually squish me only with your thumb
<CrazyLemon> idioterna https://youtu.be/1a8JbgUIycM?t=5m47s
<Seniorita> Men's Keirin - Second Round Heats | London 2012 Olympics - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Highlights from the Men's Keirin Second Round Heats during the London 2012 Olympic Games. Cycling is among the rare sports that have always featured on the O...«
<CrazyLemon> 8 krogov v zavetrju
<zdobbie_> aha
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: ti bi motor vozu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ by motor you mean my huge legs?!
<idioterna> i don't think "huge" is the word you were looking for
<CrazyLemon> massive?
<idioterna> zdobbie_: tell him
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: fat
<CrazyLemon> povprečna hitrost 68km/h
<CrazyLemon> v zadnjem krogu :)
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/sportal/naredi-nekaj-zase/vse-kar-mora-rekreativni-kolesar-vedeti-o-prehrani-na-enem-mestu-418577
<Seniorita> Vse, kar mora rekreativni kolesar vedeti o prehrani, na enem mestu - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Našega nagrajenca Andreja Djordjevića čakajo še zadnje priprave na nastop na rekreativnem kolesarskim maratonu Junaki vinogradov. Tokrat sta se s trenerjem posvetila prehrani. Nasveti bodo prav prišli vsakemu rekreativnemu kolesarju.«
<CrazyLemon> svašta..za rekreativni maraton - 108km se pripravlja kot da gre na olimpijske!
<idioterna> dunno js jem normalno
<Gandalfar> no sej nasveti so tud zlo svoh
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič testiral kako se mi obnese banana pa moram priznat da mi je kr pasala
<zdobbie_> za pojest, ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ aja to..ne nism to mislu
<CrazyLemon> razdalja je bila res <80km ampak želodec se ni pritoževal
<zdobbie_> k itak vse posrka
<CrazyLemon> a bi ban!? a to želiš?!?
<zdobbie_> banano? nimam
<zdobbie_> nimam rad
<CrazyLemon> weirdo
<zdobbie_> mislim, mam rad
<zdobbie_> ampak ne pred kolesom
<CrazyLemon> za kolesom?
<zdobbie_> v kolesu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/haarpnago.jpg
<idioterna> took me a while
<idioterna> pa se lousy job je
<idioterna> pa se na vilci se mi ne da
<zdobersek> Zemanta sponsors HAARP
<zdobersek> haarpinati confirmed
<yang> o lej k ma musguard, pametn tip, da ni ves usran pol
<zdobersek> vinegar -- good for the chemtrails, bad for your ass
<yang> idioterna: mogu bi met napisan HAARP'N'GO
<msev-> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/node-red/dFLNG4tLPho/MAUrhDQjBwAJ kaj pomen tole k je napisal
<Seniorita> Google Groups
<Seniorita> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<msev-> kako deluje ta package.json
<msev-> bom pogulgov
<msev-> guglov
<msev-> edin, pač a je frka če mam podobn program že globalno inštaliran
<msev-> pa bi pol lokalno samo novejšo verzijo tega, da testiram
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..lots of rain
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> bom solidaren s tabo in ne sel na kolo
<CrazyLemon> tko ali tko ne bi Å¡el na kolo..u lazy fq! :)
<CrazyLemon> mene bl skrbi za čilije
<CrazyLemon> so Å¡e majhni
<zdobbie> iiiiii
<CrazyLemon> keeps on pouring
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/Val202/posts/1212843968755777
<Seniorita> Val 202 - Slišano v redakciji:Zaupanje v javno zdravstvo... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Slišano v redakciji:Zaupanje v javno zdravstvo je pa res bolj slabo zadnje čase. Še človeška ribica je rodila v jami pri zasebniku.«
<upd> a ni vat številka davčna
<upd> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/?locale=sl a vam tu dela men napiše No, invalid VAT number
<Seniorita> vies
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cj9NwyeXIAAx2rU.jpg:large
<matjaz> save me!
<matjaz> v infinite loop sem padu!
<zdobbie> break;
<CrazyLemon> you obviously deserve it!
<CrazyLemon> priporoča kdo kak android telefon do 100€ ?
<pitastrudl> do 100€? a mora bit novi ali je lahko iz bolhe
<zdobbie> a sestric ni bil zadovoljen s helihopterjem?
<LorD_DDooM> ^^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie to je za nečakinjo
<CrazyLemon> ona hoče nov telefon..ker trenutni nima selfie kamere
<zdobbie> zakaj pa mas necakinjo tolk rajsi?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ker je less annoying :P
<zdobbie> #priorities
<CrazyLemon> pa starejša je :)
<CrazyLemon> da se ji dopovedat določene zadeve mali pa pač..vztraja :)
<zdobbie> dopovej ji, da so selfieji neumni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/telefonija/izd_13824_asx2q001-cpr01-z00s_mobilni_telefon_gigabyte_gsmart_classic_pro       ta ji očitno ni všeč ker hoče še kak predlog
<Seniorita> Mobilni telefon Gigabyte GSmart CLASSIC PRO
<Seniorita> »Mobilni telefon Gigabyte GSmart CLASSIC PRO lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup Mobilni telefon Gigabyte GSmart CLASSIC PRO. Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sj ve
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nov
<matjaz> https://nextcloud.com/
<CrazyLemon> old!
<matjaz> meh, če sem bil pod tušem no
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo že včeraj objavljeno?
<CrazyLemon> anyway..kako se imenuje tista zadeva ko maš en keyword večji, ker je bl iskan kot drug ?
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi so forumi meli to zadevo
<matjaz> wordcloud?
<CrazyLemon> it might be!
<CrazyLemon> yup..to je to
<CrazyLemon> ty
<matjaz> np
<matjaz> se čudim, da sem se takoj spomnil
<matjaz> verjetno, ker je podobno kot nextcloud :)
<CrazyLemon> !g libreoffice worldcloud
<Seniorita> FAQ - Word Clouds http://www.wordclouds.com/faq/
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> oh cool..lahk exportam pdf
<matjaz> zakaj pa rabiš to v libreoffice?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz sm mislu narest tale worldcloud varianto v LO
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno lahk kr prek tega pagea exportam v PDF
 * CrazyLemon dela t-shirt za nečakinjo
<CrazyLemon> all the popular hashtags!
<matjaz> aaa
<CrazyLemon> like #omojbog ipd
<matjaz> matr si dober stric
<zdobbie> #selfie
<CrazyLemon> matjaz why? sj ji ne bom kupu telefona če to misliš :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie !!
<zdobbie> #lolziez
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e hastagov prosim
<matjaz> #pr0n
<matjaz> :D
<zdobbie> #ubuntu
<zdobbie> #stric<3
<CrazyLemon> no no..lets keep it PG 13 :D
<CrazyLemon> stric is a must
<zdobbie> #kulstric
<matjaz> #registrske
<matjaz> :D
<zdobbie> #myunclebeatsyouruncle
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu bo #najboljšistric
<zdobbie> #capodistria
<matjaz> #squadgoals
<idioterna> od istre kapa?
<matjaz> #tbt
<CrazyLemon> še kaj? se vidi da niste več najmlajši
<CrazyLemon> čeprav sm pričakoval več od zdobbieja
<matjaz> mam Å¡e #tuesdayboozeday
<matjaz> sam to ne gre
<matjaz> :)
<zdobbie> idioterna: mind = blown
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: #cagaaa
<zdobbie> U+10d
<zdobbie> #gtfo
<zdobbie> #rtmfulstric
<CrazyLemon> em..worldcloudi ne marajo heštegov
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, drgač se pa sprehodi po instagramu
<matjaz> boš mel materiala za 2000 majic
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nič mi ne pomaga dokler ne najdem worldcloud generator, ki ne ignorira '#'
<CrazyLemon> ok..najdu enga
<CrazyLemon> moar hashtags!
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/hashtag/he%C5%A1tegi
<Seniorita> Hashtag #heštegi auf Twitter
<Seniorita> »Sieh Dir Tweets zu #heštegi auf Twitter an. Sieh Dir an, was andere Leute sagen und nimm am Gespräch teil.«
<CrazyLemon> najboljši vir
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa bi jih res lahko dal še #ubuntu gor..just for the heck of it :D
<CrazyLemon> http://worditout.com/word-cloud/make-a-new-one <- tale je najboljši worldcloud generator
<Seniorita> Make a word cloud - WordItOut
<Seniorita> »Word clouds are a fun way to show words, where the most important ones are bigger than the others. Discover, generate and share word clouds from any text with WordItOut! Now you can get them as custom gifts too!«
<CrazyLemon> ok..mogoče ni ravno najboljši ker ne mara <3
<matjaz> pa a se zmeri zajebeš pa napišeš worldcloud, al dejansko to hočeš napisat? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..zaj.. :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh nism opazu :D
<matjaz> se mi je zdel ja :D
<CrazyLemon> čist vsakič sm napisal world :D
<matjaz> jap :D
<zdobbie> classic lemon
<idioterna> hud
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUVmegV69og
<Seniorita> Be Bold, Change the System | Bernie Sanders - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"I spent almost half of my life in prison. I was a dreamer. But I was raised in a very violent neighborhood. Every couple of months we had to go bury somebod...«
<CrazyLemon> <strong>Change the System</strong>
<zdobbie> Hillary responds: "HE'S A BUSINESS PREDATOR"
<CrazyLemon> And Bernie responds: "rawr" ?
<zdobbie> not Bern, Chris
<CrazyLemon> i'm not chris
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4m8ca6/alrite_im_karl_pilkington_ask_me_anything/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^
<Seniorita> Alrite, I’m Karl Pilkington. Ask me anything. : IAmA
<Seniorita> »Alrite, I’m Karl Pilkington and I'm on reddit to promote my book More Moaning. It's all about my last lot of travels when filming Moaning of Life...«
<matjaz> nooice!
<zdobbie> "With the news about the gorilla being shot in the Cincinnati zoo, what is your take on the situation?"
<zdobbie> "It annoyed me that. There's only about 700 gorillas in the world and yet there's loads of kids."
<lynxlynx> hmm, t2 ob vezavi za dve leti zdaj ponuja 100/10 za ceno 10/10
<lynxlynx> bo treba prebrat Å¡e drobni tisk
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-03
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Danes bo sprva precej jasno z nekaj megle po nižinah. Čez dan bo deloma sončno s spremenljivo oblačno, predvsem sredi dneva in popoldne bodo spet nastajale kratkotrajne krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 20 do 25 stopinj.
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo delno zjasnilo.
<jabuk> Jutri bo dopoldne dokaj sončno, popoldne pa bo spet nastalo nekaj ploh in neviht. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 14, najvišje dnevne od 20 do 25 stopinj C.
<pitastrudl> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<napsy> jutro
<zdobersek> ahoi
<msev-> a niso za dons dopoldne napovedval tko da bo dost sončno
<msev-> pa sploh ni
<zdobersek> do my good vibes not shine through the IRC?
<idioterna> kako ni
<idioterna> ce je sonck zuni
<zdobersek> tak cajt je vedno soncek zuni
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> grem mal s kolesom i guess
<idioterna> bbl
<kubanc> dobro jutro
<kubanc> na dd-wrt sem dal port forward 22500 UDP/TCP na port 22 na server IP a mi zadeva od zunanj ne dela. v lokalni mreži se lahko pvoežem normalno. A se mogoče sanja komu kaj bi bilo narobe?
<dz0ny_> kubanc: tist port je blokiran z strani ispja :)
<dz0ny_> 21,22,25,80,443
<dz0ny_> to je vse blokiran razen če maš ponavadi poslovni paket
<kubanc> dz0ny_: za port 443 na serverju sem uporabil port 42522 in dela OK, ampak za SSH pa ne dela
<yang> pr mojmu ISPju majo tut navadni paketi odprte vse porte
<kubanc> dz0ny_: fora je tudi v tem da če grem preko računalnika ki je v isti mreži na ssh preko DDNS naslva ter porta 42522 lahko dostopam do SSH-a
<kubanc> ampak preko WAN-a pa ne morem
<yang> kubanc si se probal sshjat iz drugega networka
<kubanc> a je mogoče problem v nastavitvah DNS ter porti?
<kubanc> hm..
<kubanc> zdele sm probal iz ene virtualke ki ima drugačen javni IP ampak jo imam na istem ISP-ju (T-2)
<yang> napisi ip in port v query
<kubanc> tam mi dela normalno
<yang> predvidevam da bi ddwrt moral sam izvesti NAT forwardiranje
<kubanc> sej ta virtualka je na drugem routerju
<yang> lahko bi tudi debuggal z wireshark/tcpdump
<yang> kubanc vprasaj se na #ddwrt
<kubanc> ma nben se je javi
<kubanc> problem je v tem k nikakor ne morem vzpostavite web console remote preko WAN-a za virtualke...
<kubanc> govorim v esxi-ju
<dz0ny_> kubanc: iptables -L na serverju
<dz0ny_> uporabljaš kak firewall?
<dz0ny_> Å¡e to nared s tam kjer ti dela ssh nared nmap -Pn
<dz0ny_> pa tam kjer ti ne
<dz0ny_> za tist port ki je forwarded bi moral pisat filtered
<dz0ny_> na ddwrt ip seveda
<kubanc> dz0ny_: iptables -L ne deluje na esxi consoli
<CrazyLemon> včeraj sm spraševal če kdo priporoča kak telefon za <100€... danes dobim mail od enaa "Želiš pametni telefon za manj kot 100€" :)
<CrazyLemon> if thats not scary i dont know what is
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/thatsigntho.jpg
<yang> evo v treh minutah sem prenesel gsm stevilko
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> FLFLUAUUAUHAHLADKSLFJALDGHAJLDBNAD
<CrazyLemon> no excuses
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 20.5°C @03.06.2016 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% severozahodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:52, Kulminacija: 11:04:44, Sončni zahod: 18:49:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 29min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://premium-cycling.com/
<Seniorita> Premium Cycling vintage collectible Colnago bicycles bikes clothing – steel vintage collectible bicycles colnago for sale bikes vintage cycling
<Seniorita> »Just another WordPress site«
<upd_> We need someone to find 8-10 companies in Slovenia that match these criteria: (1) IT background; (2) Has had cooperation or projects together /for national library/other libraries.
<upd_> a pozna kdo kakšno
<Gandalfar> poglej komu je NUK dal denar
<Gandalfar> v supervizorju
<Gandalfar> vsekakor Amebis, IJS
<upd> tnx
<zdobbie> gg microsoft https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/4mcdon/i_live_in_the_central_african_bush_we_pay_for/
<Seniorita> I live in the Central African bush. We pay for slow satellite internet (per MB d/l). Just ONE of our computers has secretly d/l'ed 6GB for Windows 10. We track & coordinate anti-poaching rangers in the field with these PC's + GPS. F* You Microsoft! : technology
<Seniorita> »Self Explanatory. Aside from the fact that we pay per MB, and already share a slow connection, if a forced upgrade happened and crashed our pc's...«
<zdobbie> http://xkcd.com/1689/
<Seniorita> xkcd: My Friend Catherine
<anny_> dan
<anny_> zej bo uletu idioterna :P
 * CrazyLemon grabs popcorn
<idioterna> sam res!
<CrazyLemon> i'm ready if you are idioterna
<Gandalfar> hai anny_
<idioterna> anny_: mas kr tajming
<anny_> \o/
<anny_> imam samo eno vprašanje
 * CrazyLemon thinks some weird sh1t is going on... is anny idioterna or is idioterna anny?
<anny_> hi Gandalfar
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> i might be
<idioterna> but probably not.
<CrazyLemon> but you cant say for sure ...
<anny_> je ubuntu & bluetooth izgubljena smer?
<idioterna> nobody can
<zdobbie> ne
<anny_> ker mi na nobeni napravi ne dela
<idioterna> anny_: men normalno dela, je pa res da zlo redko uporabljam
<zdobbie> desno je izgubljena smer
<idioterna> anny_: k je mal zastarela rec
<anny_> ne poveže se
<CrazyLemon> včasih ko sm bil mlad in še bluetooth uporabljal si mogu še en dodatn software inštalirat da je delal kot se spodobi
<idioterna> internet in prenos datotek s telefona mam danes prek wifi, k je bistveno hitreje
<anny_> enkrat se bova morala oba naslikati CrazyLemon-u skupaj
<CrazyLemon> nek bluez thingie
<idioterna> anny_: kaj bo pa to dokazalo?
<CrazyLemon> /s/si/sm
<idioterna> da sem nasu eno dekle in ji placal da rece "jaz sem anny" ?
<anny_> da nisva ista oseba in nisva dvojčka
<CrazyLemon> exactly idioterna !
<anny_> "eno dekle" nima toliko znanja kot anny
<CrazyLemon> proves nothing!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> danes sem na kolesarjenju srecal dve k ga mata vec kot anny
<anny_> CrazyLemon bi hitro ugotovil
<idioterna> vsaj kar se tice racunalnikov no
<zdobbie> loh se zmenta pa gresta na maraton
<anny_> ja...hodili sta na FRI
<idioterna> ne, na fmf
<zdobbie> ne, na oboje
 * CrazyLemon ne sreča takih na kolesu
<anny_> hm...poznam tudi eno dekle s tam pa ga ima manj kot anny :P
<anny_> CrazyLemon, ne izbiraš pravih poti :P
<CrazyLemon> anny_ očitno!
<anny_> kako povežem preko wi-fi?
<idioterna> sem ju fotkal
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti
<idioterna> anny_: ja ti dve sta bli presenetljivo pismeni
<idioterna> no, presenetljivo za random ljudi ki jih srecas v hribih
<anny_> high five!
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/pong-says-wtf-radar-says-vrti-se-mi.jpg
<idioterna> nisem vedu da sem ju fotkal, dokler nisem k sebi prisel
<idioterna> k sem kr gonu gor
<anny_> tolk sta bili hudi?
<anny_> wow
<idioterna> ma hudi ne vem kok sta bli
<anny_> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/airdroid-how-to-wirelessly-connect-android-to-mac-or-pc/#:ZijXRk1-OvpctA
<idioterna> z enim sosolcem sta bli tam pa en asistent jim je razlagal o radarju
<idioterna> ampak vsekakor obe cist lustni
<idioterna> prej sm bil pa pr eni lustni pianistki, k je mela tezave s tiskalnikom, pa mi je sladoled nastimala
<idioterna> pa k je lih doma v polhovm gradcu sm su pol se mal naprej gor v hrib
<anny_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Blueman
<anny_> bluez4 je unmaintained
<idioterna> o o bitcoin je su pa kr gor k me ni blo
<idioterna> kul
<anny_> čas, da prodaš :(
<anny_> lp...pičim v mesto
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/friday-slopes
<CrazyLemon> no rain-race-6?
<idioterna> no rain today
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/slovenija/oprostite-jim-ne-vedo-kaj-delajo-poslanci-crtali-napacen-zakon-418876
<Seniorita> Oprostite jim, ne vedo, kaj delajo: poslanci črtali napačen zakon - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Poslanci so na aprilski seji črtali določbe zakona o delovnih razmerjih, ki urejajo kazni in globe za delodajalce, kadar ti kršijo zakonodajo. Predsednika nista opazila ničesar. Parlamentarni Milan Brglez je zakon podpisal, republiški Borut Pahor ga je razglasil. Spremembe veljajo. Na delu pa je tudi ironija: Brglez bi zdrs lahko preprečil, če bi migrantom dovolil referendum o pomorskem zakoniku, ki je zakuhal zmedo. A se je – kot vemo
<Matthai> https://pravokator.si/index.php/2016/06/03/ubuntu-za-v-zep/
<CrazyLemon> to bl paše na ubuntu.si :p
<Matthai> saj lahko objavimo Å¡e tam
<CrazyLemon> pa fyi..obliž != patch :D
<CrazyLemon> patch = popravek :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne razumem zakaj je že ustvarjen uporabnik
<Matthai> Kitajci pač :-)
<CrazyLemon> preimenovanje računalnika narediš v /etc/hostname in nato se hosts ustrezno popravi z novim imenom
<Matthai> ja, saj to imam notri
<CrazyLemon> sam /etc/hosts omenjaš
<Matthai> po moje so hoteli, da ko zaženeš dela in ne rabiš nič nastavljat
<Matthai> aha, to sem se pa zatipkal
<Matthai> popravil oboje
<CrazyLemon> torej..lahko pošeram naokoli link? :)
<Matthai> ja, tudi skopiraš lahko na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> no to nima ravno smisla..sm pa polinkal naokrog
<CrazyLemon> .imdb zootopia
<jabuk> Zootopia |04 Mar 2016 108 min| Animation, Action, Adventure
<jabuk> In a city of anthropomorphic animals, a rookie bunny cop and a cynical con artist fox must work together to uncover a conspiracy.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.2/10 (101,917 glasov) | Tomato: 8.1/10 205 reviews (users: 4.5/5 66419 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2948356
<msev-> a je kdo iz okolice gorenje vasi
<msev-> me zanima kko bi do tega bunkerja goli vrh prišel
<CrazyLemon> kje je gorenja vas
 * CrazyLemon ve samo kje je gorenje
<zdobersek> kje je gorenje?
<zdobersek> gorenja vas je nad dolenjo
<CrazyLemon> 20min stran od velenja
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer ma stric vikend
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> nad zrecami
<zdobersek> pod roglo
<CrazyLemon> yup
<msev-> gorenja vas pri Å¡kofji loki
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/dir/''/Gorenje,+3327+%C5%A0martno+ob+Paki/@46.3616947,15.0424528,14z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m11!4m10!1m3!2m2!1d15.1106644!2d46.3622707!1m5!1m1!1s0x47655daf2c7830cf:0x5b5ea9b487b30b94!2m2!1d15.0092601!2d46.3455777?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> 11min..se opravičujem!
<zdobersek> http://geopedia.si/#T105_F1173:3003_x530691_y139845_s15_b4
<Seniorita> Geopedia - interaktivni spletni atlas in zemljevid Slovenije
<zdobersek> aaa tocno
<zdobersek> tud tam je gorenje
<CrazyLemon> aaa točno ja
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<CrazyLemon> niti svojih krajev ne poznaš
<yang> https://images.encyclopediadramatica.se/f/f3/Trump-anchor.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .gif its happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/makrD8LE59iJa/giphy.gif
<upd_> http://imgur.com/gallery/FEAOnCM
<Seniorita> So Fast and Furious 8 is currently being filmed in downtown Cleveland...wait for it [x-post from /r/MovieStunts) - GIF on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> wcgw? http://shop.lenovo.com/si/sl/laptops/yoga/900-series/yoga-900-13/
<Seniorita> Lenovo Yoga 900 (13-palčni) | Ultra lahek prenosnik 2 v 1 | Lenovo (SI)
<idioterna> upd_: baje sm se mim tebe pelu dons
<upd_> aja ql
<idioterna> prov fajn sonck ste mel ja
<upd> ja, a si šel v črni vrh
<idioterna> dobr da sm mel dolge rokave, da me ni zakurl :)
<idioterna> ja pelu sm se skoz
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/friday-slopes
<idioterna> tlele
<upd> ja pa a si Å¡el iz polhovega gradca
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> pa pol na lucine
<idioterna> pa cez sentjost pa na horjul pa vrhnko
<idioterna> pa pol po tastari nazaj
<idioterna> unga k je delu d-1
<idioterna> drzavno kolesarsko cesto
<idioterna> od vrhnke do brezovce
<idioterna> bi mogl obsodt da se mora do smrti vozt po nej s kolesom
<zdobbie> a je rolerkoster?
<upd> jah ni prfect sam pa usaj je :)
<idioterna> zdobbie: cist je bolana
<idioterna> bom enkrat dal gopro gor
<idioterna> pa posnel
<idioterna> skos mors stat
<idioterna> sploh se ne mors usest
<zdobbie> idioterna: ktere thinkpade ste vi na sioffu kupckal?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> t420 sm js dilal
<idioterna> z ebaya
<idioterna> z nemsko tipkovnco sicer ampak drugac pa
<idioterna> i5 pa 8 giga rama pa 160 giga ssd
<idioterna> je bil za 300 ojro
<idioterna> kr lustna masinca no
<idioterna> upd: https://bou.si/rest/pasja-map.png
<idioterna> tkole sn su
<idioterna> lih 100km
<upd> ja si šel mimo ja, čez dva nova mosta pri gasilskem
<idioterna> sej ponavad grem vsaka dva mesca
<idioterna> letos pa nism se su
<idioterna> oktobra nazadne
<upd> bi se pa ustavil
<upd> ti bi dal liter svežega kravjega mleka za spit
<upd> za moč
<upd> lepi kraji ane
<idioterna> ja k nism vedu da si gor doma
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> sej tle prot vzhodu je podobn
<idioterna> sami bregi
<idioterna> se kr napleza clovk
<upd> velik jih je ja
<upd> edin od p.g. do mene, te gladi k je reka zravn pa senca
<upd> hladi*
<idioterna> ja en cajt
<idioterna> pol se pa obrne pa kr hitr zapece
<idioterna> no pa sej dons je lih prov pihal tko da ni blo hudo
<upd> am ja, a so ti kej trobil pa težil na cesti
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> sej ni blo nbenga avta
<idioterna> ob 12h sm su gor
<idioterna> iz polhovga, ob 15 do enih sm bil pa na vrh pr radarju
<idioterna> pol pa se slabo urco do vrhnke
<idioterna> k sm su od doma sm meu 22% baterije
<idioterna> pa sm kr battery saver vklopu
<idioterna> k sm prsu domov sm mel pa 2% :)
<upd> aja, pa tko folk je živčn k je dost nepreglednih ovinkov
<idioterna> sm pa skos mal fotkal
<zdobbie> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/makrD8LE59iJa/giphy.gif
<idioterna> aja ne sej js se spokam s ceste
<zdobbie> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/sanders-surpasses-clinton-in-new-california-poll/article/2592911
<Seniorita> Sanders surpasses Clinton in new California poll | Washington Examiner
<Seniorita> »A new poll suggests Sen. Bernie Sanders may be moving ahead of Hillary Clinton in California days ahead of the high-stakes primary there.The USC Dornsife/Los Angeles Times poll found Sanders 1 point ahead of Clinton among eligible primary voters, the first survey to put Sanders ahead of Clinton. Sanders was ahead of Clinton 44-43, according to the poll.However, the poll also found that Clinton leads Sanders 49-39 among likely voters.While Clinton'
<idioterna> ce kdo pride
<idioterna> mislm na biciklu itak sliss okol ovinka
<idioterna> sploh te TDIje
<idioterna> pa se pac umaknes
<idioterna> sej nism u sluzbi, da bi se mi mudil kam
<upd> hehe te pa ql
<idioterna> me je pa en mulc prehitu
<idioterna> pol tanjsi od mene
<idioterna> kva je letu gor
<idioterna> na ful debelih gumah
<CrazyLemon> in kr pustu si ga da te prehiti?!?
<idioterna> lih 1km/h hitrej k js
<idioterna> ja sure
<CrazyLemon> kakšen kolesar pa si?!
<upd> lol :)
<idioterna> sej je reku
<idioterna> kva je ze reku
<idioterna> eno tako kul besedo
<CrazyLemon> zihr je bil smartass
<zdobbie> "pici misko"
<idioterna> "brutalno ane"
<idioterna> al neki tacga
<idioterna> sm reku "ja sej zato gremo gor"
<idioterna> dunno uresnic je skos pod 20%
<idioterna> tko da niti ni tok zajeban
<CrazyLemon> jah očitno je..dokler mu nisi sledil :/
<upd> sej drgač je dost kolesarjev, med vikendom so skupine po 5 10, v nedeljo se je en za avtom 10x pelju čez vas
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> ma js nism za guzvo
<zdobbie> https://imgur.com/a/3Fjcj
<Seniorita> Wtf - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/QSmYoaw.png
<CrazyLemon> meni pa je prav prijetno če je prijetna skupina, ki skupaj prijetno kolesari in ne dirka
<CrazyLemon> negar please :D
<CrazyLemon> nice one
<zdobbie> tnx
<msev-> haha
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/jg664Ud.gifv
<idioterna> ta zihr pretirava
<idioterna> ce ne bi tok redno probu salte nardit mu bi verjetn ratal.
<yang> :)
<Matthai> idioterna, si videl: http://www.moskisvet.com/clanek/zdrav_in_v_formi/pri-24-letih-umrla-med-samozadovoljevanjem.html
<Seniorita> Moškisvet.com - Pri 24 letih umrla med samozadovoljevanjem
<Seniorita> »Pri komaj 24 letih je umrla zaradi pretrganja možganske anevrizme, kar je sprožil močan orgazem, ki ga je doživela med samozadovoljevanjem, Primer se je zgodil sicer že leta 2012, zdaj pa so redek primer pojasnili nemški strokovnjaki s področja medicine, ki so povezavo med orgazmom in smrtjo potrdili z novo študijo.«
<Matthai> Å¡tudija je dokazala, da je seks smrtno nevaren!
<Matthai> vlada pa še ni predlagala nikakršne zakonodaje na to temo...
<zdobbie> zato je pa Primc sel stranko narest
<yang> http://jp.si/torrentcaptcha.png
<idioterna> Matthai: i'll take my chances
<yang> cudn da jaz se nisem umrl
<idioterna> sej si
<zdobbie> TMI
<zdobbie> TMObviousI
<zdobbie> ampak ne boj
<zdobbie> Primc te bo resu
<zdobbie> sv. Urban pa bo do tedaj tocu krokodilje solze
<upd_> IM BACK
<idioterna> what a peculiar name
<upd_> !g define peculiar
<Seniorita> Peculiar | Define Peculiar at Dictionary.com http://www.dictionary.com/browse/peculiar
<upd_> o/
<zdobbie> http://yoism.reality-movement.org/images/Pope&Masturbation.jpg
<idioterna> v bistvu najboljsi nacin za preprecit mozganski anevrizem je da mas dost velika brecila v penisu
<idioterna> k pol ti pade pritisk ko si vzburjen
<yang> haha
<yang> od orgazma ziher naus umrl ejga
<upd> alo tole https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BrH40maIQAAxGp_.png
<yang> a ti je ze kdaj tok dobr prslo, da si bil v nezavesti
<yang> upd: haha
<idioterna> yang: ni unheard of
<idioterna> yang: pa ne "zarad orgazma" ampak ker nekateri k so vzburjeni zacnejo hiperventilirat
<yang> ja mozno
<yang> mislim, na vsake 100.000 primerkov mas tut tacga k umre od cist obicajne zadeve lahko
<idioterna> upd: ampak ce ne masturbiras sploh ne ves kaksna oblika stimulacije ti je vsec
<yang> recimo od cebeljega pika, ki ni nevaren, razen ce imas alergijo
<idioterna> kako pa pol partnerju poves kako nej te prpelje do orgazma?
<upd> pa to sploh ne smeš vedit pred poroko dull
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> poroka je absurd
<yang> mene je ena vprasala ko sem bil se najstnik ce mi je z njo blo tok dobr kukr ce bi masturbiral
<yang> je bla kr pametna
<idioterna> oblublas stvari iz prihodnosti k jih sploh vedet ne mors vnaprej
<yang> sej si nic takega ne obljubis, razen zvestope do groba
<upd> sploh ne smeš seksat,
<yang> pac ce ne gre drugace se pa zakonca znebis
<upd> lahko samo takrat ko otroka hočeš naredit
<idioterna> basically oblubs da se ne bos custveno navezal na nobenga druzga
<idioterna> kar je absurd
<yang> jah
<idioterna> upd: spolni odnos je ena najboljsih oblik rekreacije
<yang> ni a bsurd, bedast je ker ce se cerkveno porocis potem navadna razveza ne velja
<idioterna> ja kako pol ni absurd
<yang> drugtace pa pac reces "sori v drugo/drugega sem se zagledal" pa je
<idioterna> ja ne mors rect
<idioterna> ce si oblubu zvestobo
<idioterna> "ej, sori lubica, ubit te morm"
<yang> pri civilni poroki ni absurd, ker  je locitev priznana, pri cerkveni pa ni loctive
<yang> ker si skupaj "v dobrem in slabem"
<idioterna> ja sam oblubu si vseen
<idioterna> zvestobo do groba
<idioterna> tut ce si se civilno porocu
<yang> hehe, ja mal nerodn je
<idioterna> sam pac ne zuga ti noben
<idioterna> k reces "pa sej nism resno mislu, haha"
<yang> ja, prvo kot prvo mors dobre premislit s kom se porocis, ampak seveda ni nobene garancije za kasnej
<idioterna> uresnic je najbols da se ne porocis
<yang> da nimas poroke v stilu "midva se volima 3 mesece, se bova porocila pa povabila 200 svatov"
<yang> pa pac izogibat se mors seksa z verniki
<yang> ker taka ne bo sla na splav
<upd> http://imgur.com/5b5YhvM povsod so
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> mislm to je zdej grdo receno blo
<yang> v osnovi bi se moral izogibat seksa z vsako s katero ne zelis da postane mati tvojih otrok
<idioterna> ja tak si
<idioterna> sej vsi vemo, se ni treba finga delat
<yang> ma grem raj spat
<idioterna> js ti nc ne zamerm da nocs otrok
<idioterna> js jih tut v tvoji situaciji neb hotu
<idioterna> sam js bi si pac su prerezat semenovode
<idioterna> ne pa kompliciru neki
<yang> haha
<yang> nevem al to nardijo nekomu k nima otrok
<yang> sploh
<yang> mislim, kaksen razlog si ti podal?
<yang> kukr vem mors podat nek razlog
<upd> rečeš da se hočeš kurbat povsod
<yang> haha
<yang> v ameriki to to nardijo v eni uri
<yang> kle je bolj kompliciran
<upd> ne vem zakaj bi jih to brigal
<idioterna> ne rabs razloga
<idioterna> tut tle nardijo v eni uri
<yang> sej kok pa je planskih otrok, vecina je neplanskih
<yang> pa so cisto ok
<idioterna> ne vem ce so ok
<idioterna> a nisi lih ti tist k prav da so zdej vsi potetovirani pa cudni
<yang> mah
<yang> ne ne pravm tega
<yang> poroke so sle ven iz mode
<yang> pred 100 leti so bli vecinoma vsi poroceni
<yang> pa takrat ce je zensko en napumpal je bil cel skandal
<yang> povecini so samo njo krivili
<yang> un se je itak zmazal ven
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa mogle bit v modi
<idioterna> poroke
<idioterna> nicemur ne sluzijo
<yang> ja nevem to je stvar dogovora idioterna zdej ker se ti nisi porocil , nekomu pa to lahko nekaj pomeni
<idioterna> ja, isto kot katerikoli drug nakit
<idioterna> mene nc ne moti ce se kdo drug poroci, problematicno postane ko pricakujejo da se bom jaz porocil zato ker se vsi drugi
<yang> konec koncev je lahko dobra zabava, ki lahko traja nevem 3 dni
<yang> povabis vse prijatelje in se zabavas
<yang> pol pa bankrotiras
<idioterna> zdej same razloge proti govoris
<yang> ze na poroki
<upd> a ravno obratnu v usa večno več % vernih predvidevam da tud porok je več
<idioterna> js ne rabm nobene poroke za povabt prjatle za 3 dni
<yang> idioterna: to je tko kot ce te kdo vprasa "a ti pa se nimas otrok" pol pa moras neke izgovore iskati zakaj nimas otrok recimo
<idioterna> ja, tocno tko!
<idioterna> namest da bi reku "ne bom mel otrok"
<idioterna> pa bi un reku "a, kul"
<yang> kot da je druzbeno sprejemljivo le ce se porocis in imas otorke
<idioterna> in bi blo to to
<idioterna> "zakaj pa nisi golfa kupu"
<idioterna> "vsi kupjo golfa"
<idioterna> pol pa pride sef pa rece "tole podpis"
<idioterna> "kaj pa je?"
<idioterna> "ja kr preber, pol mi pa podpisan prnes"
<idioterna> "vsi to podpisejo"
<yang> idioterna: mislim glej, ce seksas ane, pol je moznost da imas nekoc otroke, tko da rect da ne bos imel otroke itak ni v tvoji domeni, ker ce zenska zanosti se lahko ona sama odloca o svojem telesu...
<idioterna> v vecini razvitih drzav
<idioterna> to so tiste kjer anny ne more volt
<idioterna> se lahko moski odloc da ne bo mel otroka
<idioterna> pa pol ni legalno njegov
<yang> ce ji ti reces "se mi zdi da ni kul da b imela otroka" onpa rece "mensezdi pa kul da bi mela"
<idioterna> ceprov biolosko mogoce je
<idioterna> in mora pac sama skrbet za otroka ce se odloc zanjga
<idioterna> kar je prov
<idioterna> yang: ce si nardis vazektomijo te zlo tezko prsil da ji nardis otroka
<yang> men so rekl "tukaj je brosura s pogoji iz pogodbe" sem reku "kul bom doma prebral pa podpisem kasneje" so rekl "aja to pa ne, mamo samo en izvod tega, ne posojamo, kr podpiste"
<idioterna> pa ce ti jo nocjo nardit pr nas gres pac v ksno drzavo pa das tistih 100 evrov
<idioterna> ksno drugo drzavo
<idioterna> ja pa bi reku "ne ne bom"
<idioterna> pa bi su
<idioterna> pa se jezik bi loh pokazu
<idioterna> bi blo primerno
<idioterna> k to da te tkole forsirajo je precej bl nevljudno k jezik kazat
<idioterna> delajo se pa k da ni nc tacga
<yang> marskej ni prov idioterna
<yang> pac v taki drzavi smo
<idioterna> ja, tocn tko
<idioterna> prekleta drzava!
<idioterna> http://siol.net/siol-plus/kolumne/prekleta-drzava-38215
<idioterna> tkole.
<Seniorita> Prekleta država! - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ne morete se pogovarjati s tujcem, ne da bi se zelo kmalu ustavil, široko odprl oči in povedal, kako težak jezik je slovenščina.«
<idioterna> upd: lej kako mors nardit
<idioterna> da pred poroko ne nardis ksne neumnosti
<idioterna> cak da najdem
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/officially-environmentally-friendly.jpg
<idioterna> tkole
<idioterna> pa se za po poroki je dobr!
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km JV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @03/06/2016 22:45:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+13.2+E
<idioterna> o, tam je pa ze bil en hud potres
<yang> tole rajs poglej http://imgur.com/gallery/Q6MuD
<Seniorita> random rekt dump - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa gledu nesrece?
<CrazyLemon> maybe its a dump from rektum
<upd> idioterna, kwaj fora ?
<yang> idioterna: namest, da bi izkoristil svojo biolosko prednost pr pianistki, ki ima magicne prste
<idioterna> upd: mal tezko je prebrat k so dohtarske kricekrace
<yang> bogve kaj si zamudu
<upd> ja pač pregled
<upd> al kaj
<idioterna> yang: suni je tut pianistka
<idioterna> no, 10 let klavirja ma koncanih
<idioterna> ni akademska
<yang> opa
<idioterna> ampak good enough
<yang> jst imam sosedo
<idioterna> una je pa akademska, pa cist lustna pa vse
<yang> sam je nehala spilat, odkar sta se starsa locila
<idioterna> mislm, mi je zlo vsec
<idioterna> sam nisva kompatibilna
<idioterna> ona je verna pa iz farske familije, jsm pa anarhist iz partizanske
<yang> se pravi lahko imas ravne al pa zverizene spermije, zanimivo, kera od teh 4. kategorij je najboljsa ?
<idioterna> nimam pojma, nism dal pregledat
<idioterna> dokler sm jih se mel
<idioterna> mam pa posnete nekje
<idioterna> sam se slabo vid k je tak
<yang> idioterna: klinc mogoce bi ti pa dobro pehtranovo potico pekla za velko noc
<idioterna> osnovnosolski mikroskop
<idioterna> to zna tut suni
<idioterna> sam ponavad jo jst pecem
<idioterna> suni bl torte dela
<idioterna> kokrkol obrnes, js se neb hotu porocit, ona pa neb hotla seksat pred poroko
<idioterna> in kaj cs pol
<idioterna> po smrti seksat je boring.
<idioterna> razn ce si nekro, pol je verjetn kr kul
<yang> zgleda sem si jst tut eno tako zbral zdej, zgleda ne bo nic pred poroko z njo
<yang> bom mogu za kako drugo zacet oprezat
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> sam politicno jo mors prepricat
<idioterna> da postane nihilist
<idioterna> pol bo pa cist z veseljem
<idioterna> aha zgleda so domov prsli tko da
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> lahko noc
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 11.km  Z od BREGINJA @03/06/2016 22:45:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.27+N,+13.29+E
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/l8FNphju/ trololol
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-04
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo deloma zjasnilo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 14 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo dopoldne dokaj sončno, popoldne pa bo spet nastalo nekaj ploh in neviht. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter. Najvišje temperature bodo od 20 do 25 stopinj C.
<zdobbie__> welp https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/06/03/trump-calls-american-born-judge-a-mexican-points-out-my-african-american-at-a-rally/
<Seniorita> Trump calls American-born judge ‘a Mexican,’ points out ‘my African American’ at a rally - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »"Oh, look at my African American over here -- look at him," Trump said, pointing to a black man in the crowd.«
<zdobbie__> https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedAndrew/status/738951981901963264
<Seniorita> andrew kaczynski auf Twitter: "https://t.co/U0UJGT0BnF"
<yang> ta trump ej, kukr je fuknen bo zmagu
<idioterna> samo ce demokrati nominirajo hillary
<idioterna> ce ne bo 34:66 zgubu
<idioterna> cutm na vodi!
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/iyad_elbaghdadi/status/738076172052008960
<Seniorita> Iyad El-Baghdadi auf Twitter: "Brother Donald-ud-deen Trump giving the athan for Isha prayers, mashallah https://t.co/2Fa1uQhNQW"
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/dcl1Rpx
<Seniorita> Okay, okay I'll slow down - Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<yang> ne vem zdej kdo je vecji strokovnjak http://paste.debian.net/plain/714017
<CrazyLemon> definitivno nada
<yang> :)
<yang> Debian ma nek program "unrar-free" k cist nic pravilno ne unrara
<CrazyLemon> bo že RMS popatchal
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13322196_539174469601918_5743167696050381936_n.jpg?oh=4e35c5fa1b6dd3d382de98dd5f8367c1&oe=57D9F956
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/OurNatureWorld.0fficial/videos/117013358719101/
<Seniorita> One word for this Beautiful Video?Like... - Our Nature World | Facebook
<Seniorita> »One word for this Beautiful Video?Like ☛ Our Nature World«
<yang> CrazyLemon: RMS ze dolgo ne programira vec
<yang> ima dosti drugega dela
<idioterna> ja, ljudi prepricuje da je bolje da nepravilno unrarajo kot da bi kupili program
<idioterna> joj un piknik pa
<idioterna> bols da ne grem
<CrazyLemon> ker piknik
<idioterna> astroloski
<CrazyLemon> a bo nada tam'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> Pope Francis has approved measures to sack bishops who mishandle child sexual abuse cases, a paypal decree says.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<CrazyLemon> js bi Å¡el..samo zaradi nade
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/how-world-war-ii-scientists-invented-a-data-driven-approach-to-fighting-fascism/
<Seniorita> How World War II scientists invented a data-driven approach to fighting fascism | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »The F-scale personality test measured authoritarianism in US citizens.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsixsRI-Sz4
<Seniorita> Elon Musk | Full interview | Code Conference 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SpaceX CEO Elon Musk talks with Recode's Kara Swisher and The Verge's Walt Mossberg about his plans to send a one-way rocket to Mars in 2018. He estimates co...«
<zdobbie> fuck u SimulatedLemon
<zdobbie> always thought u were 4 real
<zdobbie> grem jest
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od BOROVNICE @04/06/2016 18:56:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.39+E
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<CrazyLemon> early night ride!
<zdobbie_> sem je bil ob pol enajstih konc
<CrazyLemon> .yt kllo bolide
<jabuk> Kllo - Bolide https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbt9x4Pvn6U
<CrazyLemon> sweet tunes!
<zdobbie_> sweeter https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ytgx9aiGHkU
<Seniorita> Flume - Free - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taken from the new Flume album, Skin Order the Skin vinyl at http://flu.me Stream Skin: http://smarturl.it/SkinStream Spotify: http://smarturl.it/SkinSpotify...«
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<idioterna> not free?
<idioterna> rms will not stand for this
<CrazyLemon> as he should not!
<zdobbie_> iii
<zdobbie_> "Ob 9.20 sta v Bergantovi ulici, občina Ljubljana, ob koseškem jezeru rački padli v jašek. Gasilci GB Ljubljana so prerezali rešetko in ju osvobodili."
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> more ducks for the chinese
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od BOROVNICE @04/06/2016 21:27:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.39+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JV od BOROVNICE @04/06/2016 21:41:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.89+N,+14.41+E
<CrazyLemon> !g  [drm:radeon_atom_pick_dig_encoder [radeon]] *ERROR* chosen encoder in use 0
<Seniorita> 89327 – Loss of HDMI audio on auto screen off (energy saving) https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89327
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: oh ko bi le mel probleme z apu jaz zdej
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ whats wrong
<CrazyLemon> tell us
<CrazyLemon> share us your feelings
<dz0ny_> i bricked tablet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ icrap? no shame in that
<dz0ny_> android
<CrazyLemon> waat
<CrazyLemon> why
<dz0ny_> fuck kingroot
<CrazyLemon> kako lahk kingroot bricka tablico?
<dz0ny_> nekak mu je uspel pobrisat en service na /system
<dz0ny_> app_process32 naloži z prek LD_LOAD
<dz0ny_> pač patcha ga
<dz0ny_> zato da lahko dela kot root user
<CrazyLemon> a ne gre niti v recovery ne fastboot zaradi tega servicea?
<dz0ny_> ne lahko grem v fastboot
<CrazyLemon> pol ni bricked
<dz0ny_> sam sw ni nikjer za prenest
<CrazyLemon> ni nobenga roma za tvojo tablico?
<CrazyLemon> to pa skoraj ne verjamem
<CrazyLemon> +da
<dz0ny_> lenovo tablet 2 a10 30
<CrazyLemon> !g lenovo tablet 2 a10 30
<Seniorita>  /aclk?sa=l&amp;ai=DChcSEwi7vrv5qI_NAhXjhNsKHWxkBikYABAI&amp;sig=AOD64_0hpWsF1E9-sUc49xIDIp5MLszutw&amp;ctype=5&amp;ved=0ahUKEwj_3bj5qI_NAhWBFxQKHc5ABhsQwg8IFA&amp;adurl=
<CrazyLemon> well that doesnt help me
<dz0ny_> trije junaki smo http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/lenovo-tab-a10-30-bricked-fixable-t3369404
<Seniorita> Lenovo Tab a10-30 bricked or fixable? | Android Development and Hacking
<Seniorita> »Hello everyone, I will share my experience with you, and I hope for a solution! A few days ago I rooted my Lenovo tab 2 A10-30 successfully using Kingroot…«
<CrazyLemon> to ni bricked :D
<CrazyLemon> to je 'sw bricked' oziroma fixable :)
<dz0ny_> well find me the rom :)
<CrazyLemon> http://support.lenovo.com/si/sl/products/tablets/a-series/a10-30-2?tabName=Downloads&linkTrack=Mast:SubNav:Support:Drivers%20and%20Software|Drivers%20and%20Software&beta=false
<Seniorita> Tablets :: A-Series :: A10-30-2 - Lenovo Support (DE)
<CrazyLemon> evo ti open spurce code :D
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> sam kernel je
<dz0ny_> ne morem sideloadat svojga roma ker je vse skupaj locked
<dz0ny_> sm probu nardit svoj paket z tistimi storitvami
<CrazyLemon> a lahk vse skupaj dol potegneš?
<CrazyLemon> ali rabiš root? :P
<dz0ny_> lahk dol potegnem
<dz0ny_> jutr je Å¡e en dan
<dz0ny_> we will see
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej če ma ker podobn hardware kot a10-30 pa je mogoče compatible
<dz0ny_> ja a10-70
<CrazyLemon> no..tega se dobi
<dz0ny_> se prenaša sam je slow
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/guide-lenovo-tab-2-a10-70-root-t3279322
<Seniorita> [Guide] Lenovo Tab 2 A10-70 Root, Recovery, … | Android Development and Hacking
<Seniorita> »There are a lot of scattered information everywhere about this tablet, so this is just an attempt to put those together in one place. Recently this tablet…«
<CrazyLemon> preskoči prvi korak :P
<dz0ny_> hm mogoče bi pa samo system flashal
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa si sploh lenovo kupu? zakaj nisi kupu nekaj kar ima več podpore?
<dz0ny_> recimo?
<dz0ny_> lg sm hotu pa jih ni blo več
<CrazyLemon> nexus! htc! samsung!
<dz0ny_> htc je crap
<CrazyLemon> ampak samsung ni :)
<dz0ny_> nexus little old
<dz0ny_> ne vme mal mi je cudn dat 400€
<CrazyLemon> sj bi Å¡efe zrihtal enga samsunga :)
<dz0ny_> pa dobr jaz nabiram budget za tole https://www.altstore.si/prenosnik-asus-zenbook-pro-ux501vw-fi011r-i7.2
<Seniorita> Prenosnik ASUS ZenBook Pro UX501VW-FI011R i7
<Seniorita> »Prenosnik ASUS ZenBook Pro UX501VW-FI011R i7/16G/SSD 512GB/UHD/GTX960M/W10 Prof. (90NB0AU2-M01750)cpu: Intel Core i7-6700HQ (2.6 do 3.5GHz)os: Windows 10 Professional (64bit)lcd: 39,6cm (15,6) UHD L...«
<dz0ny_> al pa dell xps 13
<CrazyLemon> js vsakič ko preberem asus..me kr mal strese :D
<dz0ny_> why?
<CrazyLemon> sj hardware je very cool..sam asus
<CrazyLemon> ne vem no
<dz0ny_> https://www.altstore.si/dell-notebook-xps-13-13.3-fhd-anti-glare
<Seniorita> DELL Notebook XPS 13 13.3'' FHD Anti-glare
<Seniorita> »CPU Intel® Core™ i5 Mobile Processor 6200U CPU Core Quantity 2 Naziv CPU Jedra Skylake-U Frekvenca 2.3 GHz (up to 2.8 GHz) Installed L2...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.altstore.si/dell-notebook-xps-15-15.6-4k-uhd
<Seniorita> DELL Notebook XPS 15 15.6'' 4K UHD
<Seniorita> »CPU Intel® Core™ i5 Mobile Processor 6300HQ CPU Core Quantity 4 Naziv CPU Jedra Skylake-H Frekvenca 2.3 GHz (up to 3.2 GHz) Installed L...«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> 2gb rama!!!
<CrazyLemon> za 2k€!
<CrazyLemon> čaki..na eni strani piše 2gb..na drugi 8gb
<dz0ny_> http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-15-9550-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<Seniorita> XPS 15 9550 High Performance Laptop with InfinityEdge Display | Dell
<dz0ny_> ja typo
<Seniorita> »The world’s smallest 15-inch laptop packs powerhouse performance and a stunning InfinityEdge display — all in our most powerful XPS laptop. | Dell«
<dz0ny_> ne vem če se kje požene sploh z 2gb
<CrazyLemon> tale altstore kr mal suxa
<CrazyLemon> tale xps z enakim hw kot asus pride kr zajetn kupčk dnarja :)
<dz0ny_> but fancy more
<dz0ny_> zdej sm se odpovedal dvem konferencam all paid
<dz0ny_> tko da bom zbral tole
<CrazyLemon> lepši design je ja
<CrazyLemon> če je all paid čemu si pol odpovedal :D
<msev-> nevem to 4k zasloni
<msev-> nevem če je to uporabno
<CrazyLemon> 4x more pr0n!
<msev-> too much
<msev-> can't handle it
<CrazyLemon> wuss
<msev-> thats how i roll
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-05
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 14.km SV od OBREŽJA @05/06/2016 02:17:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.92+N,+15.86+E
<zdobbie> like outfit7, but for apples
<idioterna> msev-: 4k je kr uredu
<idioterna> mislm pomembno je kok je pixel pitch no
<idioterna> ce slabo vidis je fajn da vzames 30" ali vec
<idioterna> eni majo tut 40"
<idioterna> js mam 27" pa je glih prov
<idioterna> pa tiling window manager
<idioterna> pa se da ful dobr delat
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Matthai> o, CrazyLemon ti bi morda vedel
<CrazyLemon> morda!
<Matthai> delavska hranilnica objavlja SEPA ISO XML datoteke s prometom
<Matthai> kako to spravim v LibreOffice?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai s prenosom te datoteke? :)
<Matthai> imam cel kup nekih izpiskov
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem ravno vprašanja :D
<Matthai> ja, za vsako transakcijo je ena xml datoteka... se pravi 100 datotek
<Matthai> rad bi videl seznam, da zlistam vse transakcije od ene stranke
<Matthai> za katero sem sedaj slučajno ugotovil, da mi ful neredno plačuje račune
<CrazyLemon> verjetno najlažji način brez programiranja je grep :)
<Matthai> hehe... tega sem se bal :-)
<Matthai> kaj pa basex, si kdaj uporabljal?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da ti bo database engine olajšal delo? :)
<Matthai> hja, če bi bilo to v psql, zagotovo
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da bi ti bilo lažje en python script spisat ki gre čez vse XMLje in nato ti izpiše vse stranke in transakcije :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim da to ne bi smelo bit veliko kode
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CkJfZMiVEAIcMhW.jpg:large
<msev-> ej kaj če bi dodal še uno sliko za točo notr
<msev-> http://meteo.arso.gov.si/uploads/app/image.html?/uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<Seniorita> ARSO image viewer
<CrazyLemon> kako pa pogosta pa je toča? :)
<CrazyLemon> naredi PR za .toča pa bom mergeal :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie your ducks are at it again
<CrazyLemon> LJUBLJANA
<CrazyLemon> Rački padli v jašek ob Koseškem bajerju.
<zdobbie> mah http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/tor-developer-jacob-appelbaum-quits-after-sexual-mistreatment-allegations/
<Seniorita> Tor developer Jacob Appelbaum quits after “sexual mistreatment” allegations | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Tor: new claims "consistent with rumors some of us had been hearing for some time."«
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk3> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk3> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> CrazyLemon, interesting, bom poizkusu pomoje bo a job of copy-pasting, right up my alley
<msev-> .help
<msev-> a moram clonat a forkat
<msev-> forkat ane
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.10 aka Yaketty Yak
<zdobbie> pa da vidimo
<msev-> a commit message naj bo v angleščini
<zdobbie> msev-: uvijek
<msev-> a kdo reviewa :D
<CrazyLemon> imaš comment
<msev-> aja
<msev-> ups
<CrazyLemon> ja..ups :)
<msev-> res nism prebral
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kero presenečenje..ti da nisi prebral
<CrazyLemon> le kdo bi si mislu :)
<zdobbie> k da ti beres
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem te kaj želiš povedat
<msev-> a mora bit pod test tut
<CrazyLemon> ne
<msev-> a je to vredu k je un commit tastar Å¡e notr
<msev-> aja sj spremembe so pa sam tiste k morjo bi
<msev-> bit
<CrazyLemon> looks fine to me
<msev-> hvala
<msev-> a je že gor
<msev-> .help
<CrazyLemon> itak...Å¡e preden si commital je bilo gor
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^
<msev-> sam pr teb je zelen CrazyLemon
<msev-> pa še tm mate dž
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> yey
<CrazyLemon> neki sonca je
<CrazyLemon> v upanju da ne bo dežja..hrem na kolo
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 23.3°C @05.06.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% jugovzhodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:19:44, Kulminacija: 11:05:32, Sončni zahod: 18:51:19
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.4°C @05.06.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% jugovzhodnik 2.7 m/s (9.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:59, Kulminacija: 11:05:04, Sončni zahod: 18:51:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 32min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> js sm si pa na node-red-u naredu w3schools css slide-show s pikicam nasred za tele 3 slike padavine pa to
<msev-> pa une puščice za levo desno
<msev-> tkole http://www.w3schools.com/w3css/tryit.asp?filename=tryw3css_slideshow_dots2
<Seniorita> Tryit Editor v3.0
<zdobbie> .hail
<zdobbie> .toca
<zdobbie> .tocha
<zdobbie> ja ful fajn
<zdobbie> jst z en-us tipkovnico se nej pa slikam
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<msev-> loh popravm na toca
<msev-> al pa če si copy pastaš č
<msev-> :D
<msev-> .help
<msev-> ...sporoči ma tut šumnik
<msev-> bi blo za popravt mogoče ja
<zdobbie> .sporoci
<zdobbie> sam nbenmu nkol nc ne sporocim
<yang> msev-: si kej hodil dans
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 9 Nautilus Keyboard Shortcuts Everyone Should Know  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/yfhZ9zmIvxI/9-nautilus-keyboard-shortcuts-save-time
<msev-> yang, ne
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to install latest Arc GTK Theme ubuntu 16.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/stiJgPdRZOY/install-latest-arc-gtk-theme-ubuntu-16-04
<pitastrudl> kateri vnc software uporabljate kej?
<dz0ny_> ti to resno sprašuješ :D?
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 8.km JZ od ŽUŽEMBERKA @05/06/2016 16:10:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.78+N,+14.86+E
<CrazyLemon> msev- nič ne popravit..un z us tipkovnico ki ne zna Č-ja napisat si ne zasluži .toče
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How To Disable Desktop Notifications on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/E08kwAl4Xq4/disable-ubuntu-notifications-indicator-applet
<CrazyLemon> hah..veliko nižja povprečna hitrost kot ponavadi ampak vseeno trije PRji
<CrazyLemon> oh..Å¡tirje
<CrazyLemon> !
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/gallery/il3lSpT
<Seniorita> Expert self defence training saves officer from a brutal beating. - GIF on Imgur
<Seniorita> »With a single well timed defensive move, the officer redirects the protester's brutal onslaught back onto herself. As a result, her own weapon hits her in the face. The impact of the blow drops her to the floor. We clearly see the importance of the protective gear issued to police. A fellow Imgurian has located the original video in it's entirety. The GIF footage starts at 25:40. http://youtu.be/jIUSoj4G-1k?t=25m30s«
<CrazyLemon> lol..poči balon ona pa se valja po tleh kot da je dobila po glavi
<zdobbie> pol ji neke kapljice spuscajo v oko
<zdobbie> vprasanje, s cem so polnil
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKlO3Bof7uw
<Seniorita> The Dream Desk 3 - Retro Edition - YouTube
<yang> https://it.slashdot.org/story/16/06/04/217222/rsa-keys-can-be-harvested-with-microphones?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
<Seniorita> »Custom Colorware Retro MacBook Giveaway! https://gleam.io/SuLl4/retro-macbook-giveaway- Making Dream Desk 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ic9pKo8RE The ...«
<Seniorita> RSA Keys Can Be Harvested With Microphones - Slashdot
<Seniorita> »Researchers have now demonstrated that even with modern laptop, desktop, and server computers, an inexpensive attack can harvest 4,096-bit encryption keys using a parabolic microphone within 33 feet -- or even from 12 inches away, using a cellphone microphone.An anonymous reader quotes this article...«
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa pretty awesome desk..no visible cables/wires
<CrazyLemon> i'd have that
<yang> ER-DO-GAN ER-DO-GAN se slis kle
<yang> nek fuzbal s turki
<zdobbie> oy vey
<zdobbie> yang: der se skoz okn "ar-me-ni-an ge-no-cide"
<yang> da mi vrzejo bombo gor
<idioterna> geto pac
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL0YjnaDlEE
<Seniorita> Lion Attacks a Child in Zoo Park | WOW ! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »a child is attacked by a lion at Chiba Zoological Park ! Zoo Lion Can't Take It Anymore After Child Provokes Him At home in the wild, African lions are among...«
<idioterna> vsi clickbaitate s tem
<idioterna> nobenga attacka ni
<CrazyLemon> nič js ne clickbaitam ker ni moj video!
<zdobbie> ti ga linkas
<zdobbie> to mas nek NRA logic
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon, nice :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp vsaj nekdo da se ne pritožuje! tile sandersovi pristaši pa nič druzga ne znajo kot se pritoževat
<CrazyLemon> VOTE TRUMP!
<metalcamp> mizo sem mislil :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ja to pa..res nice
<CrazyLemon> sicer tist mac tam je meh..ampak ok
<metalcamp> mja
<metalcamp> čudo prečudno, pred ogledom videa sem premišljeval, da bi bilo pametno vsaj malenkost skriti kable
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CjqH9ZpWsAAbXm6.jpg:large
 * CrazyLemon overcombs to the right
<zdobbie> so does Trump
<zdobbie> politically
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: There’s Now An Official Arc Icon Theme for Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/KRYun4SoJ0Q/arc-icon-theme-first-release
<CrazyLemon> kul!
 * CrazyLemon že uporablja arc theme
<zdobbie> hipstar
<CrazyLemon> its pretty nice..and dark
<CrazyLemon> like my soul
<idioterna> https://imgur.com/gallery/ZnMbb
<Seniorita> Ahhh childhood memories.. - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<yang> Zanimivo bi blo vedet ali mobilni operater vrne razliko ki ostane na dobroimetju po prenosu stevilke na drugega operaterja ali ne. Spomnim se pred leti, ko mi je zapadel kredit na nemski SIM kartici so mi vrnili razliko.
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ma to je direkt na obali posneto
<zdobbie> ziher ti mora bit znano
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj to
<zdobbie> childhood memories
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..mi smo šli pod avto pod žogo..nismo z nogami brcali
<zdobbie> fist comment https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/4mnh7j/queen_termite/
<Seniorita> Queen termite : WTF
<Seniorita> »4744 points and 773 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobbie> wubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwub
<CrazyLemon> i usually dont fist my comments but what the hell..i'll do it for you
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13344569_1196473933710578_3884932707050342732_n.jpg?oh=ef93a2c918848379a0ed469b20a31bac&oe=57CA8B5F
<zdobbie> first* comment
<zdobbie> srym8
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyaskscience/comments/4mnb8n/sometimes_i_hear_people_say_godspeed_how_fast_is/
<Seniorita> Sometimes, I hear people say "Godspeed". How fast is the speed of God compared to the speed of light? : shittyaskscience
<Seniorita> »1214 points and 95 comments so far on reddit«
<yang> idioterna: te igrce se spomnim, enga sosolca smo pol klical "fire nindža"
<yang> so mel tam v enmu bifeju avtomat smo hodil igrat
<yang> zato k pac v igrici se je nindža spremenu v ogenj lahka...
<yang> in edin on je pogruntal kako se to nardi
<zdobbie> heker!
<idioterna> yang: js nism nikol spilu tega
<idioterna> zgleda da si ti gamer
<yang> ja takrat smo kr bli gamerji, sej smo tut velik zepnine zapravli po bifejih
<yang> to je bla ena boljsih igrc
<idioterna> to ste neka novodobna mladina
<idioterna> js nism nikol dobil nobene zepnine
<idioterna> za jest sm dobil, pa sm pa tja so mi ksno knjigo kupl
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehhIk8hIfk0
<Seniorita> Street Fighter HD Mugen - Ryu vs Ken Gameplay Footage!! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Yes guys and gals, lol, this game is back and the name of the game is just Street Fighter no Ultra Combo, Hyper, Super, Extra Characters edition lol, just St...«
<idioterna> sam nasilje vas skp drzi
<idioterna> ni cudn da si za domobrance
<upd> http://www.newsbtc.com/2016/06/04/ddos-attacks-target-bitgo-bitcoin-wallet-services/ folk je jezn k je visoka cena
<Seniorita> DDoS Attacks Target BitGo and Other Bitcoin Wallet Services
<Seniorita> »Unfortunately, BitGo does not seem to be the only Bitcoin wallet company dealing with a DDoS attack over the past few days.«
<upd> no ob istem času sem jih pa v lj. kupil na atm'ju sem jih šele danes dobil, je moral bitnik ročno sprocesirat
<yang> si jih pa drago kupil
<yang> zdej se bolj splaca prodajat
<upd> valda če jih imaš
<yang> mislim, da bo sla cena spet dol, prej ali slej
<upd> mybe, mybe not
<upd> če pa trguješ je pa vsen kdaj kupiš
<yang> uf tele kickstarter kampanije
<yang> 4 mesece majo ze zamude pri dostavi izdelka
<yang> zadnjic je en napisal da je 18 mesecev cakal na laptop
<CrazyLemon> prašaj zdobbie kolko on čaka na njegov kickstarter
<zdobbie> kterga?
<zdobbie> ouya al kaj je bla tista shit konzola
<zdobbie> tist nisem nc dubu
<zdobbie> samo emaile, kok lusno platformo delajo
<zdobbie> tist zano bi pa moral eno leto nazaj zacet shippat
<CrazyLemon> ouya je bila success
<CrazyLemon> zano mislim ja
<zdobbie> notforme.jpeg
<zdobbie> nisem dubu konzole
<CrazyLemon> !g ouya shipping to customers
<Seniorita> OUYA Support | Portal http://support.ouya.tv/
<yang> jebiga
<idioterna> lej yang
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/19apdta/videos/1061073873963043/
<Seniorita> 19 - Native Hawaiian woman responds to #racist caller.... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Native Hawaiian woman responds to #racist caller. #APDTA Kumu Haunani-Kay Trask #history #Mahalo«
<yang> ja sej je prov povedala
<idioterna> je ja
<yang> pa niso sam tam naokoli amerike zavzemal teritorija, skuhal so ogromno vojn po celem svetu v zadnjih 50 letih
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m50p-XScreM
<Seniorita> We Didn't Start the Fire w/ Lyrics - YouTube
<Seniorita> »We Didn't Start the Fire w/ Lyrics and years of events.«
<zdobbie> Hawaii 5-rekt-0
<zdobbie> al Five-rekt-0
<zdobbie> ne vem, kok majo tist title stiliziran
<yang> zdej bo itak se slabs, k bo Trump predsednik
<dz0ny_> .imdb the big short
<jabuk> The Big Short |23 Dec 2015 130 min| Biography, Comedy, Drama
<jabuk> Four denizens in the world of high-finance predict the credit and housing bubble collapse of the mid-2000s, and decide to take on the big banks for their greed and lack of foresight.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.8/10 (150,385 glasov) | Tomato: 7.8/10 263 reviews (users: 4.1/5 62296 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363
<CrazyLemon> kr nice ja
<CrazyLemon> js sm nazadnje gledal
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the revenant
<jabuk> The Revenant |08 Jan 2016 156 min| Adventure, Drama, Thriller
<jabuk> A frontiersman on a fur trading expedition in the 1820s fights for survival after being mauled by a bear and left for dead by members of his own hunting team.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (355,570 glasov) | Tomato: 7.9/10 304 reviews (users: 4.1/5 97341 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1663202
<CrazyLemon> uu..še 9 lajkov na FB pa bomo meli 500 članov!
<dz0ny_> .imdb Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
<jabuk> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot |04 Mar 2016 112 min| Comedy, War
<jabuk> A journalist recounts her wartime coverage in Afghanistan.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.0/10 (3,832 glasov) | Tomato: 6.2/10 163 reviews (users: 3.5/5 16371 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553442
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-29
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km JZ od TROJAN @29/05/2017 04:32:57  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.16+N,+14.86+E
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD2I_Q9dkac
<jabuk> Translating great African composers | Derek Gripper | TEDxTableMountain - YouTube
<jabuk> In this mesmerising performance and talk, Derek explains how he painstakingly translated the works of the great Toumani Diabate from the 21-string kora, onto...
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<pitastrudl> jutro
<matjaz> MONDAI
<slax0r> matjaz: FYEAH
<b4d> hai
<b4d> speed-: tipkas?
<b4d> al ni se nic
<matjaz> fantje ponedeljek je, ne mi zdaj delat!
<matjaz> kje je galama?!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbB1ZCozaE
<jabuk> 🎸 Best Guitar Capo in the world | Thalia Capo 200 - YouTube
<jabuk> Buy today on our site using http://rebrand.ly/thaliacapos Over 1.200 five-star reviews, six major Design Awards and countless YouTube reviews give you confid...
<msev-> <matjaz> kje je galama?! -> a si me klical?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7vmHGAshi8
<jabuk> How to travel the world with almost no money | Tomislav Perko | TEDxTUHH - YouTube
<jabuk> Many people daydream about traveling the world, but all of them have the same excuse - lack of money. Tomislav, after traveling the world for years with almo...
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/ldmlkx4.png
<matjaz> M$ FWT!
<matjaz> FTW*
<slax0r> for whinny time?
<speed-> morgen
<msev-> flatpak install --from https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-apps-nightly/plain/gnome-todo.flatpakref?h=stable
<slax0r> no
<msev-> evo ena miška je pršla na kanal :D
<dz0ny> Msev mi lahko sok od viewranger zdilas za wear
<dz0ny> Namestite na uro pa adb pull
<dz0ny> Apk*
<msev-> wut
<msev-> nimam tega :D
<slax0r> when I run out of coffe on a monday http://i.imgur.com/Oqj3huD.jpg
<speed-> :D
<matjaz> .yt goin in skrillex
<jabuk> Birdy Nam Nam - "Goin' In (Skrillex "Goin' Hard" Mix)" Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgU7XMUyAqY
<matjaz> goin' in like it's MONDAI
<slax0r> I'd preffer not to get out in the first place
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2005.00, low: 1827.14, high: 2024.11, bid: 2005.00, ask: 2007.00
<slax0r> a je zacel padat? ali samo occasional dump?
<idioterna> jsm se pred kratkim zbudu in mi je fino
<idioterna> postar je ze prnesu traparije s kitajske
<idioterna> tko da se loh zdej mal igrackam
<msev-> kaj si naroču kj idioterna :)
<idioterna> en "kinetic" wireless switch
<idioterna> k ne rab baterije
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo telefonsko od pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> ?
<slax0r> 0904444
<CrazyLemon> niga pls..reku je da ga ne kličem ko dela
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> nisem vedel za vajin dogovor
<CrazyLemon> interesting..tujina mi dela
<CrazyLemon> slovenija pa ne :D
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj nič ne dela
<CrazyLemon> sam facebook pa youtubi
<CrazyLemon> pa google
<ppppppppppoooo> craz
<ppppppppppoooo> lp
<ppppppppppoooo> systemd omg
<matjaz> systemd > *
 * matjaz hides.
 * slax0r takes out the matjaz-detector
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5xuauDWxYw
<jabuk> Dubioza kolektiv "Himna generacije" - YouTube
<jabuk> Dubioza kolektiv "Himna generacije" Free download: http://bit.ly/H1mn4g Deezer: http://bit.ly/2rGhfMP Spotify: http://spoti.fi/2r4g2O6 SoundCloud: http://bit...
<CrazyLemon> new sh1t
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/surfon/status/868897284800622593
<jabuk> Jaka Šoba on Twitter: "Nekaj za @policija_si . Danes, le nekaj 100m pred mejnim prehodom Sečovlje. Mislim, da bo dovolj za takojšen odvzem izpita. #vozimvarno https://t.co/gypZZkWxwR"
<yang> http://wccftech.com/intel-core-x-skylake-x-kaby-lake-x-cpu-family-leak-core-i9-7980x-18-core-36-thread/
<jabuk> Intel Skylake X Full CPU Lineup Leaked - 18 Core, Core i9 7980X Detailed
<jabuk> Intel's Core X family which features Skylake X and Kaby Lake X CPUs has leaked out and features the flagship Core i9-7980X with 18 cores.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2032.00, low: 1840.01, high: 2040.00, bid: 2029.92, ask: 2041.39
<zdobersek> member when it was almost 3k?
<matjaz> 22 may-ish, never forget
<zdobersek> those were the May days
<CrazyLemon> it was almost 3k?
<CrazyLemon> how high were you?
<idioterna> 2730 usd je bil na vrh
<matjaz> bravo dubioza za spot
<matjaz> top
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> dobr je
<zdobersek> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> yw
<metalcamp> sup boiz
<matjaz> richy boy, my man!
<matjaz> double score!
<metalcamp> does not compute
<metalcamp> ste bili kaj produktivni danes?
<idioterna> let me see
<matjaz> jest bom zdej stravo na sprehod peljal, tko da sem na 0 prbližn
<idioterna> 2200 sm naredu dons
<idioterna> no, zaracunal
<idioterna> naredu sm ze prej
<metalcamp> billables so tiste, ki Å¡tejejo
<metalcamp> :)
<idioterna> ja konc mesca je
<metalcamp> no, billable, pardon my grammar
<metalcamp> https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
<jabuk> GitHub - nvbn/thefuck: Magnificent app which corrects your previous console command.
<jabuk> thefuck - Magnificent app which corrects your previous console command.
<metalcamp> msev-: ^
<CrazyLemon> pol bo sam
<CrazyLemon> fuck
<CrazyLemon> fuck
<CrazyLemon> fuck
<CrazyLemon> fuck
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> tko je ze zdej!
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: no, no...
<metalcamp> fuck
<metalcamp> !!
<metalcamp> sudo !!
<idioterna> sudo fuck ?
<CrazyLemon> never doubt sudo fuck!
<idioterna> al fuck sudo
<metalcamp> sudo fuck, when regular fuck is not enough
<speed-> No command 'fuck' found, did you mean:
<speed->  Command 'suck' from package 'suck' (universe)
 * pitastrudl holds CrazyLemon down and repeatedly smacks them with a rainbow trout.
<speed-> okay, let's go with suck then :D
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> skoraj me malo skrbi da ne obstaja 'fuck'
<metalcamp> speed-: sudo pip3 install thefuck
<speed-> not the real fuck!
<metalcamp> thefuck, better than regular fuck
<matjaz> omg
<matjaz> glejte American Gods
<CrazyLemon> who dem
<metalcamp> zadnjega dela Å¡e nisem uspel
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1898069/
<jabuk> American Gods (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb
<jabuk> Created by Bryan Fuller, Michael Green.With Ricky Whittle, Emily Browning, Bruce Langley, Yetide Badaki. A recently released ex-convict named Shadow meets a mysterious man who calls himself "Wednesday" and who knows more than he first seems to about Shadow's life and past.
<metalcamp> matjaz: misliš zadnji del ali na splošno?
<matjaz> na splošno
<matjaz> zadnji del je hud k ps
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-30
<pitastrudl> jutro
<skyx> lp
<skyx> upd here?
<b4d> zz
<metalcamp> jutro!
<b4d> metalcamp: vidim da si ze v polnem pogonu :D
<metalcamp> indeed
<metalcamp> connect to irc: checked
<speed-> guten morgen
<metalcamp> to-do: coffee
<b4d> metalcamp: same here
<msev-> a si kj b4d? :D
<kubanc> pozdravljeni, ali ima kdo kakšne argumente zakaj je vmware boljši od Hyper-V-ja.?
<kubanc> enem izmed razlogo je v tem da vmware ne potrebuje operacijskega sistema za delovanje...
<matjaz> programming in a nutshell
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDA3_5982h8
<jabuk> Exact Instructions Challenge - THIS is why my kids want to kill me. - YouTube
<jabuk> Exact Instructions Challenge PB&J edition Another Challenge with Johnna and Evan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLaVM6af-RE&t=121s We asked the kids to wri...
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9fhdcYOxRY
<jabuk> 10 Countries That Are Impossible To Invade - YouTube
<jabuk> When it comes to defence, some countries are just safer than others. From nations with massive militaries to states with unavailable terrain, we’re counting ...
<zdobersek__> you say impossible, I say orly
<CrazyLemon> impossible
<zdobersek> orly
<CrazyLemon> k
<zdobersek_> opet ovaj!
<speed-> koji
<zdobersek__> svi
<speed-> NEMA!
<CrazyLemon> 14-50?!
<zdobersek__> -36
<speed-> kak je on posploso
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNfZuIA1GQ
<jabuk> Robin Schulz & Alligatoah - Willst Du (Official Video) - YouTube
<jabuk> Jetzt Album "Prayer" kaufen: Deluxe Edition: Prayer CD Album mit 20 Titeln + Digitales Album als Download + limitierter Prayer Rucksack http://smarturl.it/Ro...
<speed-> evo Ich lerne dojč
<speed-> :D
<speed-> drogen nehmen!
<zdobersek__> mehr!
<zdobersek__> .yt schnipp schnapp schnappi
<jabuk> The Schnapi - Das Kleine Krokodil https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FjywBCv_8E
<speed-> iii
<speed-> to bi ti mogel videt zadnjic pogovor
<speed-> kramp se nisem mogel spomnit po anglesko
<speed-> pa probam
<speed-> krampen
<speed-> ide skos
<speed-> te opet graba wtf je graba po anglesko
<speed-> probam graben
<speed-> spet funkcionira
<speed-> :D
<zdobersek__> hm
<matjaz> wtf je graba?!
<zdobersek__> to je bil pogovor v poslovnem okolju?
<zdobersek__> grable
<matjaz> aaa
<speed-> ne grable
<speed-> graba
<zdobersek__> kaj pa te
<speed-> um
<speed-> wtf
<zdobersek__> !t at en graben
<speed-> jarek ?
<zdobersek__> hjao
<speed-> kaksna koli luknja pac
<speed-> graba
<speed-> :D
<speed-> na terenu no
<matjaz> grabn
<zdobersek__> "mit ein krampf du kannst ein graben gemacht!"
<speed-> evo! to to
<speed-> kak te vi pravite grabi
<speed-> grrr
<speed-> damn ilegalci :p
<zdobersek__> jama
<zdobersek__> jarek
<zdobersek__> grapa
<zdobersek__> vdolbina
<zdobersek__> izkopanina
<zdobersek__> ce si ze kramp omenju
<speed-> evo grapa !
<speed-> ce ze
<speed-> te se razmimo
<speed-> https://sobotainfo.com/novica/pomurska-scena/danica-lovenjak-v-bitki-mest-predstavila-mursko-soboto/401153
<jabuk> Danica Lovenjak v bitki mest predstavila Mursko Soboto | Sobotainfo.com
<speed-> od danice lol
<speed-> samo ova tak grdo guci
<speed-> hjoj
<speed-> ma lampe od vuje do vuje :D
<b4d> speed-: a tipkas?
<speed-> tipkam
<b4d> a na tipkovnico al un puding od lani?
<speed-> na tipkovnico :)
<b4d> in, obcutki? :D
<speed-> pa ajde no
<speed-> nic posebnega tbh :D
 * b4d has disconnected
<speed-> sem pricakoval vec!
<b4d> :D
<b4d> mogoce smo te prevec nahajpali
<speed-> ja to bo to
<b4d> vseeno je samo kilo in pol tezka tipkovnica :D
<speed-> blame this channel!
<zdobersek__> tfc ayy
<idioterna> i blame this channel
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40090865
<jabuk> Mike Dubke: White House communications director quits - BBC News
<jabuk> In the shake-up, press secretary Sean Spicer will reportedly keep his job but with fewer briefings.
<yang> heh
<yang> some friend suggested to me
<yang> ah...
<b4d> yang: do tell
<speed-> ne poslusaj!
<yang> falu kanal
<yang> Å¡e dobr
<speed-> ah, na #pornhub je bilo misljeno
<speed-> :p
<napsy_> meh, ni nobenga gor
<b4d> napsy_: a si upal na kaksen DCC? :)
<napsy_> ah, the olde days
<b4d> :)
<napsy_> nevem ce mam pravi port odprt
<b4d> priznam da se nisem vec spomnil a je dcc al je ddc :D
<b4d> sem moral googlat
<speed-> pff
<speed-> weak
<b4d> speed-: mhm, vcasih moram googlat kako okno zaprem v irssiju da ne sesujem cel session
<b4d> that's how I role
<speed-> ne nucat, ce ne mores kontrolirat! :D
<b4d> skaliram po potrebi :D
<speed-> to me spomni na ovo zadevo, nevem tocno ka se je slo
<speed-> ampak varianta, 'can not quit vi'
<speed-> :D
<b4d> a dej no :D
<b4d> to je ze cel teden
<b4d> ker je blo 1mio ogledov na stackoverflow :d
<speed-> nevem mislim da je to ze starejsa zadeva
<b4d> https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=how%20to%20exit%20vim
<jabuk> how to exit vim – Google Trendi
<jabuk> Raziščite zanimanje za iskanje za how to exit vim glede na čas, lokacijo in priljubljenost v Google Trendih
<speed-> nej nej to
<speed-> aaaaaa vem ka je bilo
<speed-> https://github.com/joho/7XX-rfc
<jabuk> GitHub - joho/7XX-rfc: An RFC for a new series of HTTP status codes covering developer fouls.
<jabuk> 7XX-rfc - An RFC for a new series of HTTP status codes covering developer fouls.
<b4d> :D
<b4d> 707
<speed-> samo roko na srce
<speed-> vi je totalke prizadet
<speed-> zdaj pa se skrijem, preden slax0r ide v rage mode :p
<b4d> ne bom nic reku, ampak vi je povsod
<b4d> ni je masine kjer ga ni
<msev-> a "vim" je pa ok
<speed-> jap
<b4d> tako da za sistemca, nimas druge opcije
<msev-> vim je men zakon
<b4d> drugac je pa vi(m) najboljsa stvar pod soncem
<msev-> emacs je ful težji
<msev-> sj zato
<msev-> se strinjam z b4d-om :D
<b4d> msev-: dej te bodo izpisali iz sluzbe ce bos tako govoril
<speed-> prizadet je :D
<b4d> tam so vsi cepljeni na emacs
<speed-> pa ga vem nucat
<msev-> jap :)
<speed-> ampak meh
<speed-> :)
<b4d> dej speed :q!
<b4d> :D
<msev-> haha
<speed-> can not quit!
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> o
<zdobersek> Dubke: "Lord knows I tried, but I cannot learn the fucking Russian language."
<zdobersek> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2017/05/30/dubke-resigns-as-white-house-communications-director/
<jabuk> Dubke resigns as White House communications director - The Washington Post
<zdobersek> hai
<jabuk> The departure could be the first of many from Trump's senior staff as the Russia probes grow.
<sasa84> huhu zdobersek :D
<zdobersek> heehee
<zdobersek> NO LEMON NO PROBLEM
<sasa84> w0rd!
<sasa84> no lemon no cryyyyy
<skyx> lp
<dz0ny> msev-: https://serotiny.bio/notes/pinecone/
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OS6PxWgOL4w
<jabuk> Ураган в Москве. 29 мая 2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> Жертвами урагана стали 11 человек. В столичном регионе повалены сотни деревьев и местами оборваны линии энергопередачи. Сильнейшими порывами ураганного ветра...
<matjaz> whoa
<matjaz> some serious winds
<CrazyLemon> excuse me
#ubuntu-si 2017-05-31
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy_> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<skyx> lp
<metalcamp> sup
<sasa84> jou jou metalcamp
<metalcamp> yo sasa84
<metalcamp> kaj bo dobrega
<sasa84> do trgovine bom bogla skočt pa na pošto :)
<sasa84> ti si ok?
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://lychee.electerious.com/
<metalcamp> sasa84: vsak dan boljše :)
<idioterna> sweet dz0ny
<idioterna> zivjo sasa84
<yang> Pianka do golenia https://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/9709151/i-gillette-conditioning-series-pianka-do-golenia-odzywcza-250-ml.jpg
<napsy_> tega mam js
<yang> jst tut
<CrazyLemon> js ne
<idioterna> mestne srajce
<yang> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQyX0m3UpUbNjzl96QYuBKb6Wpu4uxk4yYo69ZFVIZdMRfCEZaV6A
<zdobersek> .covfefe
<CrazyLemon> so..its covfefe time?
 * CrazyLemon doesn't do covfefe
 * sasa84 covfefes all the time!
<zdobersek> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1993.31, low: 1950.00, high: 2080.00, bid: 1989.13, ask: 1991.33
<zdobersek> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 2213.14, low: 2154.28, high: 2328.48, bid: 2211.12, ask: 2213.15
<zdobersek> member when
<idioterna> "kva nism kupu k je blo 2 jurja"
<sasa84> zdobersek: a se reš z mano mal covfefe?
<zdobersek> sasa84, hvala, sem ze skonzumiru
<sasa84> a mi samo Å¡e trumpL ostane za covfefe?
<zdobersek> on spava
<msev-> wazzap
<sasa84> covfefe!
<CrazyLemon> fidget spinners are up
<slax0r> aww yiss
<jabuk> https://i.imgur.com/ZUjcjdd.gifv
<slax0r> sem jih ze narocil par iz kitajske :P
<zdobersek> psov?
<slax0r> zdobersek: da
<zdobersek> wat een mad lad
<CrazyLemon> slax0r what for?!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: for fidgeting
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ampak zakaj iz kitajske? pri nas se jih dobi za par €
<slax0r> jaz sem jih dobil za $
<slax0r> + free shipping
<slax0r> pa dva sem narocil nek metal rainbow ko mulc hoce met za 3$ mislim da
<dz0ny> .yt adeline alt-j
<jabuk> alt-J - Adeline (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XwU8H6e8Ts
<zdobersek> also
<zdobersek> .yt auld triangle
<jabuk> Luke Kelly The Auld Triangle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa7birRBmNM
<yang> CrazyLemon: kje se jih dobi pri nas ?
<CrazyLemon> yang poglej v poštni nabiralnik
<yang> ok
<CrazyLemon> danes so prišle reklame s temi fidgeti
<CrazyLemon> ena je od mercatorja
<CrazyLemon> druga pa od..bigbanga? hervisa?
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<yang> baje da na globalni ravni primankuje fidgetov, da je vec povprasevanja, kot jih uspejo izdelovati sproti
<yang> hm, ni nobenih prospektov od mercatorja-hervisa-bigbanga...mogoce jih se ni prnesel danes in so tej od vceraj
<zdobersek> mozno, da na primorsko dostavjo letake z zamikom
<zdobersek> en tir pa take
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ali pa jih dobimo prej..coz luka koper and stuff
<zdobersek> fidgete potem dobiste, ja
<zdobersek> pa pse
<zdobersek> prej kot celina
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: merkur...merkur jih tut prodaja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r točno! merkur je bil :)
<CrazyLemon> yang ^
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfqOnTTyDfI
<jabuk> World´s Largest Real 3d-Printed Fidget Spinner! (no cheating or clickbait!) - YouTube
<jabuk> We made world largest fidget spinner with huge Prenta M3 3D-printer! Thanks to Prenta and Vertex for supporting our stupid ideas! http://www.prenta.fi/en/ ht...
<yang> ok
 * sasa84 pomaha dz0ny 
<slax0r> damn dyslexia
<slax0r> sem prebral pohama
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBJXnQ-XcAAd5XC.jpg:large
<slax0r> covfefe?
<slax0r> ah, trump shizzle
<slax0r> lost interest
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/MerriamWebster/status/869782666572443648
<jabuk> Merriam-Webster on Twitter: "Wakes up.
<jabuk> Checks Twitter.
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> Uh...
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> 📈 Lookups fo...
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> .
<jabuk> Regrets checking Twitter.
<jabuk> Goes back to bed."
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<CrazyLemon> nbsp?
<dz0ny> newllines
<dz0ny> replace with ''
<dz0ny> aka remove
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kaj se ve kako bo kej z gostovanjem v tujini glede mobilnih podatkov
<pitastrudl> vem da bo ceneje oz naj bi blo enkrat, ampak nevem približno kdaj
<pitastrudl> npr v nemčiji, vsaj pri enem operaterju, lahko uporabljaš zdaj mobilne podatke povsod znotraj EU
<slax0r> pri vseh bo tako
<slax0r> od 15.6. naprej
<slax0r> samo odvisno od operaterja koliko jih bos lahko porabil za dzabe in koliko te bo stala prekoracitev
<slax0r> pa neke fore so, da vsaj 1x na mesec se more telefon registrirat v domace omrezje
<slax0r> itd
<slax0r> najboljse da poklices operaterja in vprasas
<napsy_> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/napad-v-srediscu-kabula-80-mrtvih-in-350-ranjenih/423779
<jabuk> Napad v središču Kabula: 80 mrtvih in 350 ranjenih :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> V Kabulu je odjeknila silovita eksplozija. Po prvih podatkih iz Afganistana naj bi v napadu, za katerega odgovornosti ni prevzel še nihče, umrlo najmanj 80 ljudi, 350 je ranjenih.
<napsy_> damn, nic ne pise kolk otrok je umrlo :/
<msev-> dz0ny, aj kj novga na področju amazefit-a?
<msev-> :)
<dz0ny> msev-: sej sem ti že povedal
<dz0ny> no go
<dz0ny> ne razume pa kako misliš ti tist maps poganjat na uri ce sploh podpore nima za tolk majhen zaslon
<dz0ny> viewranger ma
<msev-> aja
<msev-> zanimivo :D
<dz0ny> ti maš sony ne?
<dz0ny> gor lahko namšečačš wear appe?
<msev-> ja :D
<msev-> sj je zakon pa vse
<msev-> sam premejhna baterija
<dz0ny> no namesti gor viewranger pa men apk pošlji :D
<dz0ny> po dveh dneh gps je bla baterija na 50%
<dz0ny> pr men
<dz0ny> zdej sam Å¡e ta app dobim nekje pa sm znagal :D
<matjaz> .stran github.com
<jabuk> github.com je dosegljiva!
<matjaz> u sure jabuk?
<msev-> dz0ny, zihr se ga dobi na pašnikih :D
<slax0r> matjaz: it's down
<slax0r> http://isup.me/github.com
<jabuk> Is github.com down?
<jabuk> Check if github.com is down or if it is just me? Plus others tools for your website.
<slax0r> actually
<slax0r> pri meni je up
<sasa84> Spelling bee competition: #covfefe - “Your word is covfefe.” - “Can you use it in a sentence?” - ”Despite the negative press covfefe"
<matjaz> grem jest na en covfefe
<matjaz> stupid github
<dz0ny> msev-: nope
<dz0ny> k je free app sam google je zakompliciral te apk namestitve
<sasa84> .stran sporocivrsto.si
<jabuk> sporocivrsto.si je dosegljiva!
<sasa84> jabuk: lažeš!
<slax0r> .stran fuckmesideways.com
<jabuk> fuckmesideways.com je dosegljiva!
<slax0r> pa se res je
<sasa84> res je!
<matjaz> zdej je že Marketplace na github.com
<matjaz> ffs github
<slax0r> what marketplace?
<matjaz> odpri github
<matjaz> na vrhu
<slax0r> ja vidim
<slax0r> automated tools etc
<slax0r> why is that bad though?
<matjaz> prodajajo se kot gospe v AMS
<slax0r> nekak je pa treba sluzit
<slax0r> sicer mi je zadnje case vedno bolj vsec gitlab
<slax0r> tu pa tam ti pobrisejo malo podatke, drugace je pa cist kul
<slax0r> pa ta gitlab-ci mi je tut bomba
<matjaz> heh, se ravno s tem ukvarjam danes :)
<slax0r> :)
<matjaz> dež *\o/*
<b4d_> mene je nasmejalo to, da gitlab, brez dodatkov (nginx, baza itd) pozere 1,3GB rama
<b4d_> gogs pa 30 MB :D
<b4d_> gledam pa gitea da namontiram na svoj server
<slax0r> se mi ne splaca montirat svojega...
<slax0r> na firmi mamo pa gitlab in switchat kajkoli tukaj je skoraj nemogoce
<b4d_> verjamem
<b4d_> na gitlabu (hosting) je kul ker imas privatne repote lahko
<b4d_> je pa vcasih obupno pocasen
<slax0r> ja, pushanje in pullanje lahko kar traja
<matjaz> well, gogs ne ponuja niti 5% toliko kot gitlab
<slax0r> ^
<b4d_> matjaz: ja nekje se mora poznat :d
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> avto je tudi hitrejsi kot bager recimo...ampak ko pa moras jamo skopat je pa bager bolj uporaben :P
<matjaz> good1 :)
<slax0r> srsly...indentation...
<slax0r> DO EET PROPERLY
<slax0r> ffs...
<zdobersek> que
<b4d_> sem poskusil flamewar med ruby pa go zagnat, pa noben ni zagrabil :D
<slax0r> go > *
<slax0r> ruby < *
 * slax0r adds fuel
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXwQSCStRaw&feature=youtu.be
<jabuk> Server room with seismic isolation floor in East Japan Great Earthquake disaster (March 11, 2011) - YouTube
<zdobersek> https://i.redd.it/lqnoz8sgbt0z.jpg
<sasa84> fantje, a lahko neko tehnično vprašanje?
<slax0r> do eet
<zdobersek> o ne!
<zdobersek> na tem kanalu ni tech fprasanj!
<slax0r> so samo msev- vprasanja
<sasa84> plizzzzzz :D
<sasa84> v glavnem... rabm za bicikl prtljažnik pa pustmo zdej "bicikl" :)
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> jaz nimam tistih prečk ko grejo od prtljažnika do sprednje šipe... so pa luknje v strehi
<sasa84> a je pol dost, da kupim tiste prečke pa nogice... al bi mogla še kit?
<slax0r> ce mas luknje od toce to ni isto :P
<slax0r> za prikljaznik rabis nosilce
<slax0r> kak avto?
<sasa84> mazda 6
<slax0r> karavan?
<sasa84> nope
<slax0r> letnik?
<sasa84> je ena plastika gor pa 4 čepki...tam so luknje not
<sasa84> hm....2005
<sasa84> mejbi 2004
<sasa84> a so pol tiste prečke pa nogice (plus valda še nosilc za bicikl) dost?
<slax0r> http://www.ebay.com/itm/THULE-Stahl-Dachtrager-MAZDA-3-MAZDA-6-CX-7-753-761-3069-/201749648418?hash=item2ef9375422:g:VM0AAOSwEzxYUWE0&vxp=mtr
<jabuk> THULE Stahl Dachträger MAZDA 3 MAZDA 6 CX-7: 753+761+3069| eBay
<jabuk> Das anwenderfreundliche Lastenträgersystem mit fahrzeugspezifischen Kits. Der Fußsatz XT wird mit einem fahrzeugspezifischem Adapterkit ergänzt. MAZDA 3, 6 und CX-7. Der Grundträger enthält folgende Teile. | eBay!
<slax0r> to rabis
<slax0r> pac, nekaj v tem stilu
<slax0r> na to potem namontiras al pritljaznik, al pa nosilec za bicikl
<sasa84> ok, pol ne rabim Å¡e tistega kita... zgleda da je to za avte, k nimajo lukenj v strehi
<slax0r> kaksnega kita?
<sasa84> https://www.rackattack.com/img/photo-gallery/infiniti-g35-4dr-2007-thule-2118-fit-kit-400xtr-feet-rb53-bars-echelons-locks.jpg
<sasa84> tole ob strani
<sasa84> kao neke objemke
<slax0r> mislim da ni potrebe
<slax0r> https://youtu.be/E1t8u4jpn8U?t=35
<jabuk> Installation of the Rhino-Rack Aero Roof Rack on a Mazda 3 - etrailer.com - YouTube
<jabuk> http://www.etrailer.com/roof-2013_Mazda_3.htm Today on our 2013 Mazda 3 well be test fitting the Rhino Rack 2500 Series Roof Rack with 46 inch long Aero bars...
<slax0r> po dolzini strehe mas tak plasticen del ne?
<sasa84> ja, tako ja
<sasa84> pa ene 4 luknje so not...na vsaki strani 2
<zdobersek> ah
<zdobersek> sasa84, to so pecikl vprasanja
<slax0r> sasa84: potem je to to
<sasa84> slax0r: tole https://youtu.be/EcavVy85lB8?t=17s
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> to je to
<slax0r> plastika se umakne naprej/nazaj
<slax0r> vrzes gor precni nosilec
<slax0r> na njega pa potem kar pac hoces met gor
<slax0r> lahk tut samo kako lestvico zvezes gor
<sasa84> če bi npr. dile vozila al pa kakšen tram :D
<sasa84> slax0r: a rabljeno se splača kupt?
<slax0r> naceloma ne more bit nic narobe z tem
<slax0r> kako pa gre cenovno skozi pa ne vem
<sasa84> en prodaja tud za 50
<slax0r> saj pravim, po moje ne more bit kaj narobe...gres tja, probas dat gor, ce je polomljeno se itak vidi
<sasa84> grazie slax0r ! :)
<slax0r> me bos peljala en krog...se bom drzal za nosilce
<slax0r> ^^
<sasa84> če jih odtrgaš, a-test ni narjen!
<upd> !g slo-tech
<yang> Je kaksna spletna stran da 4 ali 6 fotografij nardi v eno ?
<yang> da se ne matram z GIMPom
<upd> a ti bi eno zraven druge
<yang> ja
<yang> 2 x 3
<yang> lahko tudi 3x3
<upd> bi se splačalo plugin spisat če ga še ni
<yang> sigurno je
<upd> no pol pa ni problema
<speed-> hjellow
<upd> 29.05.2017 02:31			Dohodni klic v tujini	A1 Telekom Austria	00:02:20	0,03
<upd> 0.3€ za 10 minut
<speed-> dzabe
<upd> da sem presenečen nad google maps
<upd> sem mislil da to ful pobira, pa je tko 25mb do nemčije
<speed-> nucam prognozo za beltince danes
<speed-> dez ja/ne? :D
<zdobersek> muybe
<speed-> I need definite yes or no!
<zdobersek> or
 * speed- slaps zdobersek around a bit with a large trout
<zdobersek> idi ti dirkat z avteki!
<speed-> kaki nesramnez!
<sasa84> joj, to je blo pa napeto!
<speed-> a
<idioterna> f kocevje?
<speed-> pizdarija pubeci dez bo
<speed-> sploh nevete kak je to neugodno trenutno :D
<pitastrudl> domžale olimpija danes v kopru
<pitastrudl> več ljubljančanov v centru mesta kot koprčanov
<pitastrudl> pa policije tok k ljubljančanov
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> a hoces povedat, da bo vec kot 1k ljudi na tekmi?:D
<pitastrudl> hočem povedat da je očitno več ljudi v kopru kot ponavadi
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> in glasno
<speed-> kaj te ni turistov?
<speed-> :)
<pitastrudl> turisti so bli vsi popoldne
<pitastrudl> nemcov pa italjanov
<pitastrudl> zdej so se pa zamenal
<pitastrudl> so Å¡li
<pitastrudl> in pršl so navijači
<pitastrudl> :D
<speed-> mi bomo tudi zaj
<speed-> fifa
<speed-> dvojice
<speed-> samo vreme nekaj jebe pas mater
<speed-> :D
<pitastrudl> prid sem
<pitastrudl> je vedno fajn
<pitastrudl> skoraj vedno
<speed-> ja saj mam backup plan
<speed-> da se sosedu na teraso usunjamo
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa pac upam da nebo nikoga domov haha
<yang> upd: prvi poskus kolaža - http://imgur.com/a/pVwre
<yang> upd: če maš voljo kakšno skripto narest, se priporočam
<upd> ja kolk plačaš
<yang> pivo
<upd> ubistvu ene 50€ bi stal
<yang> aha, no bom imel v mislih
<upd> ja pač ane 4h da se naučim njihovega script-fu pa 1h dela
<yang> ja
<yang> verjetno take skripte že obstajajo, samo nisem še raziskoval
<upd> tud če obstaja je mal možnosti da bo delovala točno tako kot ti hočeš
<yang> upd: jaz sem to naredil na spletni strani, tam je kakih 100 pozicij, od 2x2 do 5x5 in vec v razlicnih pozicijah
<yang> sej z gimpom se da tut narest
<yang> http://imgur.com/gallery/xVs5o
<jabuk> Incredible tattoo - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 4852 votes and 200692 views. Tagged with tattoo, awesome; Shared by angryaussie. Incredible tattoo
<yang> CrazyLemon: Ali imate bazen na Bonifiki ?
<CrazyLemon> yang mamo
<yang> vidim ja
<yang> Se lahko kopate poleti in pozimi
<yang> samo pozimi je mrzla voda
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/remove-newlines-from-url-title from master (+0 new commits): https://git.io/vHBpN
<pitastrudl> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 24.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 24.1°C
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> hm?
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/remove-newlines-from-url-title: https://git.io/vHBjw
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/remove-newlines-from-url-title fd1f27c Dražen M: Fix newlines in url description/title
<CrazyLemon> oh
<CrazyLemon> sej je tok temperatura :D
<pitastrudl> ja pa za koper bi rad :D
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/remove-newlines-from-url-title: https://git.io/vHReI
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/remove-newlines-from-url-title cebc468 Dražen M: Consistency matters - kinda sorta - not really tho
<pitastrudl> lol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah verjetno ni 30° razlike an'!
<pitastrudl> ja kaj pa veš
<pitastrudl> mogoče je k je tok lublančanov notr
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja.. tok urina ni bilo že dolgo not
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #78: Fix/remove newlines from url title (master...fix/remove-newlines-from-url-title) https://git.io/vHReZ
<pitastrudl> savage
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vHRvf
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 48120ac Dražen M: Fix newlines in url description/title
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master b862ec4 Dražen M: Consistency matters - kinda sorta - not really tho
<dz0ny> https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/31/15720540/elon-musk-trump-climate-paris-agreement-quit-advisory-council
<jabuk> Elon Musk says he'll quit Trump's advisory councils if US leaves Paris climate deal - The Verge
<jabuk> As President Trump eyes backing out of the world’s largest climate agreement, he may lose one of his most prominent advisors from the tech world. Today on Twitter, Tesla and SpaceX CEO Elon Musk...
<CrazyLemon> briga trumpa za elona :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MerriamWebster/status/869782666572443648
<jabuk> Merriam-Webster on Twitter: "Wakes up.Checks Twitter....Uh......📈 Lookups fo......Regrets checking Twitter.Goes back to bed."
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/minimum.si/posts/825316797633939
<jabuk> Minimum.si - Skrivnost #2:Opis: »Brezplačna spletna stran... | Facebook
<jabuk> Skrivnost #2:Opis: »Brezplačna spletna stran za vsa Slovenska podjetja.«
<CrazyLemon> who di
<CrazyLemon> s
<metalcamp> Naš slogan se glasi: »minimum - spletne strani«
<metalcamp> dat slogan tho
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-01
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<matjaz> jutro
<yang> https://vid.me/u2Qt
<jabuk1> El Risitas o Eurosongu -D-10154506996594327 - Vidme
<jabuk1> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<sasa84> huhu
<yang> So se primorc dolenc in gorenc pogovarjali da bi naredili piknik.
<yang> Pa pravi primorc: bom prpeljal še mal pršuta če bo kdo lačen
<yang> Doda dolenc: jaz pa še cviček če bo kdo žejen
<yang> Na to pa gorenc: jaz pa prpeljem še mal prjatlov, da nam ne bo dolgčas...
<sasa84> tukaj imamo prekmurce Å¡e... ZELO gostoljubni ljudje
<yang> drži
<yang> ta boljši Slovenci
<sasa84> slax0r: pojemo vam slavo, ti pa nč
<slax0r> huh?
<slax0r> nisem jaz prekmurec :P
<slax0r> samo zivim v prekmurju :P
<sasa84> eh, covfefe!
<CrazyLemon> he's just a placeholder!
<sasa84> slax0r: a si Å¡tajerc?
<sasa84> oo, primorska limona se je oglasila :D
<CrazyLemon> o/
<sasa84> \o
 * CrazyLemon just got google assistant
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24.1°C @01.06.2017 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 61%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:21:03, Kulminacija: 13:04:23, Sončni zahod: 20:47:43
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 26min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> sasa84: da
<sasa84> slax0r: pardon! tud fejst ljudje!
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 6.km  S od OBREŽJA @01/06/2017 12:10:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+15.69+E
<sasa84> Å¡ta je ovo jabuk1 ?
<sasa84> richter lestvica? :D
<slax0r> sasa84: nic ni :)
<slax0r> sem ze tak dolgo v prekmurju da sem tudi jaz postal ze ta boljsi slovenc
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> polet pa žge tam a?
<slax0r> ga kje ne? (pustmo babno polje na miru, ko poleti ravno cez 5 prileze)
<sasa84> slax0r: tam, kjer je dz0ny doma, je 9 mescev zima, 3 mesce pa mraz :D
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> se finska se pred babnim poljem skrije :D
<sasa84> eh, pust finsko :P
<slax0r> ah ne
<slax0r> savne majo zakon
<slax0r> ^^
<slax0r> bi se kar prilegla zaj ena finska
<sasa84> zdej bi prej masažo k savno :D
<sasa84> savno mam že tko in tko... to je turška zdej al kaj...al infrardeča? :D
<slax0r> ja, to je edino sranje
<CrazyLemon> sj nisi na soncu da bo infrardeča :D
<slax0r> ker po finski pase it na minus
<slax0r> razen ce mas savno v blizini zmrzovalnika
<dz0ny> sasa84: 14 dni je pa savna :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: trenutno sem res v sobi... ni savne :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 24.5°C @01.06.2017 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 47%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:24, Kulminacija: 13:01:06, Sončni zahod: 20:44:48
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 27min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> WAT
<slax0r> .vreme gradec
<jabuk1> ARSO: Šmartno pri Slovenj Gradcu (455m): 24.7°C @01.06.2017 10:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59% severozahodnik 1.38 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:58, Kulminacija: 12:59:00, Sončni zahod: 20:46:02
<CrazyLemon> :))
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> in yo face
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: to z vzigalniki pod termometri kurijo
<slax0r> so they fit in with the rest of us
<dz0ny> :D
<sasa84> hahahaha :D
<sasa84> un ata, k odčitava iz vremenske postaje, ma kres zraven... če pogledate kamere, boste vidl, da se dz0ny z bundo voz na biciklu
<sasa84> .vreme Å¡alara
<jabuk1> ARSO: Kubed (233.9m): 26.8°C @01.06.2017 10:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 45%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:21:11, Kulminacija: 13:04:24, Sončni zahod: 20:47:37
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 26min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> tis hot
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2157.34, low: 1995.02, high: 2181.88, bid: 2157.09, ask: 2167.59
<slax0r> SELL SELL SELL
<CrazyLemon> evo če kdo rabi cheap monitor https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3263_PA100959_monitor_lg_22m38a_21_5__tn_fhd
<dz0ny> http://ffffidget.com/
<jabuk1> FFFFidget
<jabuk1> A virtual Fidget Spinner. Because why the hell not?
<Matthai> idioterna, a irc.sioff.net dela?
<Matthai> meni javlja Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> speeda uzela magla?
<slax0r> al pa spet divja po kocevju
<dz0ny> Matthai: dela
<dz0ny> Matthai: irc: connected to irc.sioff.net/6697 (213.161.22.93)
<CrazyLemon> [12:07:32] * speed- has quit ()
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> očitno je danes prej končal :D
<slax0r> dopust ma baje
<slax0r> mora divjat po kocevju pa si je dopust vzel
<sasa84> ccc
<sasa84> otroc
<slax0r> yes I are
<slax0r> moja zadnja igracka: http://imgur.com/a/5vM8r
<matjaz> http://m.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/po-pomurski-avtocesti-s-ferrarijem-divjal-200-kilometrov-na-uro.html
<matjaz> speed?!
<slax0r> je se relativno pocasen za ferrarija tam
<slax0r> ^^
<sasa84> slax0r: a tko rdeče maš? fensi!
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18740580_1385788054846354_8552225548361923983_n.jpg?oh=d25a493dfcfc4c87b1e3553f02ddcc89&oe=59B78580
<speed-> HAIL
<speed-> haha
<matjaz> speed-, mal počasnej s Ferrarijem prosim
<speed-> to neka lendavska smetana
<speed-> :)
<matjaz> http://m.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/po-pomurski-avtocesti-s-ferrarijem-divjal-200-kilometrov-na-uro.html
<speed-> da
<speed-> samo glej ce realno pogledas
<speed-> ce mas tak avto bos sel 200 ali ka :D
<slax0r> sasa84: ane? :)
<slax0r> speed-: sploh se ne menim z tabo
<slax0r> izdajalec
<slax0r> se nekaj fensiras z dopustom
<speed-> haha
<speed-> cuj cuj
<sasos90> blefira ja.. namesto ka bi na dopusti bil on dela
<sasa84> slax0r: ja... recimo :) al pa greš raj z biciklom :D
<sasos90> vec dela ko v sluzbi :D heheh
<speed-> to vsekakor
<speed-> pa zaj mi se vse delo v sluzbi napravijo
<speed-> priden drugi teden glumit :p
<slax0r> kot da si v sluzbi kdaj kaj delal...
<speed-> koga
<speed-> najvecji motivator san tan
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ko smiljan mori
<speed-> narod me vidi, pa rajsi ide delat kak bi se z menof ukvarjali haha
<speed-> povej sasos90
<slax0r> hehe :D
<speed-> ^^ evo se na irci je efekt, ov rajsi dela :-)
<slax0r> saso tak samo dela
<sasos90> neman casa pisati vidis :D
<speed-> pa to ti pravin
<sasos90> se dol me vrglo ka san na vpn sou
<speed-> ti bar mas internet na vpnji!
<speed-> :p
<speed-> meni niti to ne privoscijo
<slax0r> ker ne dela na windoze :P
<speed-> itak ka dela
<speed-> mij smo vsi proper useri tan
<speed-> razen enoga apflasa :D
<speed-> ovi je speshul, samo ga vseeno mamo radi :)
<speed-> naj jemi bo!
<slax0r> prokleti japkar
<speed-> ne ne enoga nucamo
<speed-> ka exporta ios crap
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> pff
<b4d> arwen | MacOSX 10.12.5 | Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3540M CPU @ 3.00GHz | 8GB | 499,05GB SSD | Up: 21:38,7
<b4d> :D
<speed-> evo another speshul person here :D
<slax0r> eeeew
<sasos90> :D
<speed-> jes san letos ze enoga popravo
<speed-> tak ka overquota
<speed-> :D
<speed-> naj ga nesce drugi prek zeme, haha
<Matthai>  eno kratko vprašanje... kako v supervizorju določim, da mi zažene zunanji ukaz s cmdline parametrom?
<Matthai> se pravi nekaj v stilu "sudo supervisorctl start bluesensor 2"
<Matthai> 2 je cmd line parameter, ki je potem posredovan konkretni skripti
<slax0r> Matthai: mislim da ne mores, da moras v servis definiciji parametre dodat
<slax0r> od 3.2 dalje mas support za env vars
<slax0r> recimo command=/usr/bin/foo %(MYPARAM)
<slax0r> pa potem lahko zazenes z MYPARAM=2 supervisorctl start foo 2
<Matthai> in otem pokličeš kot supervisorctl.... kot sem napisal zgoraj?
<slax0r> sorry,  MYPARAM=2 supervisorctl start foo
<slax0r> verjetno, ne vem, nisem se pa probal kaj takega
<Matthai> aha, MYPARAM je lahko poljubno poimenovan?
<slax0r> ja
<slax0r> environment variable..
<Matthai> aha, lahko bi tudi rekel env MOJA=2
<slax0r> I guess
<slax0r> err
<slax0r> sorry
<slax0r> %(ENV_MYPARAM) mora bit
<slax0r> ENV_ je obvezen
<slax0r> v .conf fajlu
<slax0r> http://supervisord.org/configuration.html#environment-variables
<jabuk1> Configuration File — Supervisor 3.3.1 documentation
<Matthai> slax0r, zdaj imam
<Matthai> [program:bluesensor]
<Matthai> command = python /home/pi/sensorgraph/btserver.py %(ENV_LOGLEVEL)s
<Matthai> autostart=false
<Matthai> autorestart=true
<Matthai> ko rečem sudo supervisorctl update
<Matthai> mi javi error
<Matthai> error: <class 'xmlrpclib.Fault'>, <Fault 92: "CANT_REREAD: Format string 'python /home/pi/sensorgraph/btserver.py %(ENV_LOGLEVEL)s' for 'command' contains names which cannot be expanded">
<Matthai> hmm, 3.0 verzija je...
<slax0r> Matthai: kera verzija supervisord?
<Matthai> Raspbian
<slax0r> 3.2+
<slax0r> sub 3.2 verjetno ne bo slo
<slax0r> kaj pa ce hardcodiras?
<Matthai> jebiga, bom pač napisal 5 skrript
<Matthai> v bistvu sem se lotil razvoja enega hardwera
<Matthai> pri nas imamo poletii Å¡olo eksperimentalne kemije za mulce
<speed-> pride msev- ?
<speed-> kot ucitelj mislim :p
<Matthai> in za letos sem sestavil napravo, ki vsebuje par senzorjev: temperatura in vlaga, 2 za temperaturo (za tekočine), ogljikov monoksid in kvaliteta zraka
<Matthai> zadeva oddaja podatke preko USB kabla ali serijske konzole
<Matthai> imam 2 prototipa sestavljena, ki oddajata preko bluetootha
<Matthai> Raspberrypi sprejema in ospre ustrezen port (naprava 1: port 8881, naprava 2: 8882, itd.)
<Matthai> in riše real time grafe s flotcharts
<Matthai> tole mi zaenkrat deluje
<Matthai> ideja je pa Å¡e, da RPi postane accesspoint
<Matthai> in se mulci lahko gor povežejo nepsredno s telefonom ali tablico
<Matthai> ker v labolatoriju ni omrežja
<slax0r> Matthai: kaksne parametre pa podem moras to podajat?
<slax0r> potem*
<Matthai> v bistvu podam parameter številka senzorja, ki v osnovi pomeni da poišče Bluetooth napravo z imenom SENSORx in odpre port na websiteu 888x
<Matthai> glupo narejeno, ampak dela
<slax0r> zakaj pa potem prek supervisorja?
<Matthai> aha.. zagnat moram na nek eleganten način
<slax0r> pa koliko je teh sensorjev?
<Matthai> pa ne bi to v cronu delal
<Matthai> senzirjev je 5
<Matthai> jih bo, v bistvu
<slax0r> pa naredi 5 definicij v supervisorju
<slax0r> program:bluesensorX
<Matthai> ja, saj tako sem zdaj rešil
<slax0r> commdn=python /path/file.py X
<Matthai> sudo supervisorctl status
<Matthai> bluesensor1                      RUNNING    pid 16433, uptime 0:07:13
<Matthai> bluesensor2                      RUNNING    pid 16443, uptime 0:07:09
<slax0r> you're the man
<matjaz> BREAKING
<matjaz> .yt foo fighters run
<jabuk1> Foo Fighters - Run https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifwc5xgI3QM
<Matthai> hum
<Matthai> AP dela
<Matthai> ampak ne na telefonu
<Matthai> na računalniku pa brez težav
<Matthai> tudi na http://172.16.0.1:8001 vidim grafe
<Matthai> zdaj ne vem ali je telefon crap, ali v čem je problem...
<sasa84> HELLoooowwww :D
<speed-> hai
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> kul, tole gre vse prot zdobersku ... pr nas ne bo :P
<sasa84> speed-: kaj noriš po pomurki!
<speed-> ha!
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 25.1°C @01.06.2017 15:10 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 43% zahodnik 4.99 m/s (18.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:42, Kulminacija: 13:02:02, Sončni zahod: 20:46:22
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> mene bolj skrbi to da je dejansko radar tu bliylzu..
<sasa84> dount wori speed- :P
<speed-> lahko ti to reces ja
<speed-> nas pa slikajo!
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> speed-: upam, da boš vsaj lep na sliki...da bo za v pasuš :P
<dz0ny> men poteče osebe za 14 dni
<dz0ny> a sem kej v prekršku če jo delam po preteku?
<sasa84> nope
<speed-> wow that reminds me
<speed-> da bi jaz tudi mogel it dokumente zrihtat
<speed-> skos mi gnjavijo da nimam dobrega naslova na osebni :)
<yang> dz0ny: si ja
<yang> ce nimas drugega osebnega dokumenta
<yang> pa te ustavijo
<speed-> ne skrbi!
<speed-> to se da zmenit
<speed-> tudi z bancno ze slo skos
<speed-> :p
<yang> ja mogoce pri vas, ko vas je 300 v vasi
<yang> pa 2 policaja
<speed-> v lj je to bilo
<speed-> ali ja
<speed-> prinas ni treba sploh dokumenta met :D
<yang> dz0ny: bolje, da uredis pred potekom, jaz sem uredil kak teden prej
<dz0ny> mam pasuš :)
<yang> no ampak vseeno si malo poguglaj kako je s tem
<sasa84> glavno da imaš en dokument, če te ustavijo
<sasa84> lahko si tudi skoz brez osebne, če imaš potni list
<sasa84> yang: pa dz0ny vsi poznajo no
<sasa84> on sploh ne rab nč kazat :)
<matjaz> rečeš da si z babnega polja pa te spustijo
<metalcamp> dz0ny: dovolj je že vozniška, ampak samo v sloveniji
<skyx> lp
<msev-> dz0ny, a obstaja kj Å¡anse da bo amazefit 2 mel wear :P
<msev-> a je folk tolk zadovoln da nč ne jokajo da bi mel to :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/870369915894546432
<jabuk1> Elon Musk on Twitter: "Am departing presidential councils. Climate change is real. Leaving Paris is not good for America or the world."
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Matthai> Hoj: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6656/raspberrypi-kot-wifi-ap?new=1
<Matthai> če ima kdo kakšno idejo kaj je problem
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ni panike, vse bo okol zdoberska :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dvomim..zdobbie je v spaniji :D
<sasa84> kaaaaaaj? zdobbija ni?
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> pol grem pa kr spat :P
<sasa84> v glavnem...se tipkamo jutr mišške :D
<sasa84> nočk :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-02
<metalcamp> jutro!
<slax0r> sup
<metalcamp> friday \o/
<matjaz> FRIYAY
<napsy_> waaaay overdue
<slax0r> FREDAS yay
<slax0r> pa se MORNDAS je day off
<slax0r> FYEA
<msev-> jutro
<msev-> imam vprašanje
<slax0r> nismo niti dvomili ^^
<slax0r> pa jutro tudi tebi ;)
<msev-> https://pastebin.com/JypAYxdi - tukaj pri temu fi-ju pri bloku if type trj zakaj syntax error
<msev-> pazi ni številčenje uredu na pastebin ker sm dal na vrh error output
<slax0r> because
<slax0r> ja na keri vrstici je pa potem v pastebin?
<slax0r> pa zakaj mas toliko zakomentiranega sranja?
<msev-> nevem :D
<msev-> loh bi zbrisal ane :D
<slax0r> zato ker mas prazne ife
<slax0r> zato je fi unexpected
<slax0r> bash je grumpy old fart
<slax0r> daj not vsaj nek debug output
<slax0r> echo "trj - block" ali nekaj
<metalcamp> "nismo niti dvomili" lmao
<metalcamp> slax0r: vam Å¡e ni zmanjkalo praznikov? :P
<slax0r> ne se ^^
<slax0r> ko jih zmanjka mamo se pa dopuste :D
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<jabuk1> Rebecca Black - Friday - YouTube
<jabuk1> This is the one and only official version of Rebecca Black's "Friday" music video. KEEP UP WITH ME: http://instagram.com/msrebeccablack http://twitter.com/ms...
<matjaz> BAN HIM
<slax0r> but
<slax0r> is friday
<slax0r> *gulp*
<msev-> slax0r, ni blo to narobe
<msev-> un je bil čist uredu
<slax0r> msev-: seveda ja
<slax0r> ker?
<msev-> problem je bil v komandi znotraj
<msev-> k je bil en fajl mal drugač poimenovan :D
<slax0r> ce si pa mel vse zakomentirano...
<slax0r> ah, got it
<slax0r> matjaz: kaj pa last with pa to?
<matjaz> slax0r, huh?
<zdobbie> huh
<matjaz> UUUUU @
<slax0r> matjaz: pred execution
<slax0r> ene vrste last meal, if you will
<matjaz> sej ne bom bananal, nisem Drumpf
<matjaz> o7
<zdobbie> Drumpf doesn't ban cuz he can't
<zdobbie> lordy knows he tries
<CrazyLemon> are you talking about papa Drumpf?
<slax0r> CrazyDrumpf
<CrazyLemon> Nemški homologacijski urad KBA je pojasnil, da ti avtomobili izpustijo dvakrat več dušikovih oksidov od dovoljene količine, ko je volanski obroč obrnjen za več kot 15 stopinj.
<CrazyLemon> silly people..thats the way ICE works
<slax0r> I call BS
<Matthai> test
<Matthai> slax0r, imaš kakšno idejo glede tegale: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6656/raspberrypi-kot-wifi-ap
<slax0r> Matthai: zal
<slax0r> ves kje so casi ko sem postavljal wifi ap? :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai si vrgu uč na https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint ?
<CrazyLemon> just ignore wlan0 :D
 * CrazyLemon looks at all them zdobbies
<slax0r> dey be takin over
<CrazyLemon> dey not be hiddin' their IP..no PIA there
<zdobbie_> alt j album je vunej
<matjaz> yup
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@CodyBrown/how-to-lose-8k-worth-of-bitcoin-in-15-minutes-with-verizon-and-coinbase-com-ba75fb8d0bac
<jabuk1> How to lose $8k worth of bitcoin in 15 minutes with Verizon and Coinbase.com
<jabuk1> I call again and repeatedly tap zero to try and get an operator. No dice. A minute later I get a duplicate text message. Incredibly anxious minutes go by as I attempt to reach Verizon. I google…
<zdobbie_> https://xkcd.com/1845/
<jabuk1> xkcd: State Word Map
<msev-> a obstaja bot za searchanje po stack exchangeu kle gor
<zdobbie_> ne
<zdobbie_> never will exist
<msev-> !g list application icons ubuntu
<msev-> kko se že invokea :D
<zdobbie_> jebenti, a zdej nas hoces pa z boti zamenjat
<msev-> zdobbie_, tebe ne dam
<msev-> zate mam posebno mesto v srcu
<zdobbie_> nisem tvoj za oddajanje
<msev-> a sam za sprejemanje :D
<zdobbie_> mm
<zdobbie_> naaah
<sasa84> kle pa je že razburljvo :P
<sasa84> midva s CrazyLemon sva tud zraven!
<msev-> swingerja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> vidva sta že bl izkušena, naja mladca bosta loh naučila kšn trik
<matjaz> lowkey predpostavil da sta stara
<matjaz> smh msev-, smh
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/aa26r5wt941z.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem zakaj such hate towards kale
<sasa84> msev-: ne bo sam bicikl na tem kanalu, Å¡e druga rekreacija!
<msev-> ja valda, za uno drugo rekreacijo žvimo :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zakaj nisi prišla na piknik?!?!
<slax0r> ker nima stresnega nosilca za bicikl
<msev-> a POK
<msev-> a sm ga zamudu :D
<zdobbie_> ohnoes
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<napsy_> ping
<jabuk1> napsy_: pong
<napsy_> .vreme
<napsy_> no?
<napsy_> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25.1°C @02.06.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 47% jugovzhodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:15:26, Kulminacija: 13:01:26, Sončni zahod: 20:47:25
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 24.1°C @02.06.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 46%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:51, Kulminacija: 13:01:15, Sončni zahod: 20:45:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> ogenj se gori torej
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24.8°C @02.06.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:20:30, Kulminacija: 13:04:32, Sončni zahod: 20:48:34
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 28min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> BS
<zdobersek> warmy
<Matthai> slax0r, ej, ne boš verjel, kaj je bil problem
<Matthai> naši fucking network sysadmini blokirajo guglove dns serverje
<matjaz> .vreme pokljuka
<jabuk1> ARSO: Rudno polje (1344m): 18.2°C @02.06.2017 10:20 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59% jugovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:09, Kulminacija: 13:03:20, Sončni zahod: 20:50:31
<matjaz> Matthai, vau :D
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> to je ta temperatura
<CrazyLemon> pokljuka sounds nice
<Matthai> mislim, ajde, saj jih razumem
<Matthai> samo mi je požrlo pol dneva, da sem zdebugal problem
<Matthai> ker se Android glede tega precej nenavadno obnaša
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, it is!
<dz0ny> Matthai: kater del javne uprave je bil spet tko pameten?
<Matthai> IJS
<Matthai> eh, zdaj imam pa "samo" še ene 3 probleme za rešit
<Matthai> postavit lokalno DNS server, ugotovit zakaj se mi zbiranj epodatkov ne začne, če zadevo avtostartam ob rebootu (mogoče Bluetooth še ni naložen?), pa malo potweakat grafe
<CrazyLemon> matjaz fucker..gor si?!?
<matjaz> nope, popoldne grem
<matjaz> zdej se kuham v LJ
<CrazyLemon> good
<CrazyLemon> vsaj neki
<CrazyLemon> izstop	1h 30min
<CrazyLemon> izstop	2h
<CrazyLemon> yay
<CrazyLemon> poletje je tu
<matjaz> na pokljuko je ziher frej cesta
<CrazyLemon> i hope not :>
<matjaz> fu
<zdobbie_> a gres plastiko trost tja?
<matjaz> nope, to grem jutri
<CrazyLemon> danes gre chillat
<matjaz> ^^
<zdobbie_> but not yet
<msev-> http://www.cnx-software.com/2017/06/01/windows-10-arm-mobile-pcs-demonstrated-with-qualcomm-snapdragon-835-soc-at-computex-2017/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cnx-software%2Fblog+%28CNXSoft+-+Embedded+Software+Development%29
<jabuk1>  Windows 10 ARM Mobile PCs Demonstrated with Qualcomm Snapdragon 835 SoC at Computex 2017
<msev-> tole pa dobr dela
<msev-> desci so dobr sprogramiral
<msev-> to bo totalno ponesl arm laptope :D
<msev-> 2 dni baterije :D
<matjaz> http://www.commitlogsfromlastnight.com/
<jabuk1> Commit Logs From Last Night
<zdobbie_> zakaj pa mislis, da so bli desci?
<msev-> sm takoj pomislu na lapsus
<msev-> možno tut da so ble programerke :D
<msev-> same take kot jih ma CrazyLemon rad :D
<slax0r> matjaz: fuck this fucking shit
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/tu0zbhds951z.jpg
<msev-> kašn player
<zdobbie_> 4/5
<slax0r> like a baws
<msev-> 4 piškote sm pojedu
<msev-> k prava piškotna pošast
<speed-> HAIL
<matjaz> WHERE
<speed-> EVERYWHERE
<speed-> RUN
<matjaz> OUEMĐI
<speed-> +1
<msev-> wut where
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk1> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> ge ti delas
<matjaz> this guy
<speed-> neven ce nejsan mel glih sestanek z enin z tvoje firm
<speed-> e
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> msev-: cookie, cookie, cookie, i'm a cookie monster break your back, crack it open like a lobster
<sasa84> .yt r kelly cookie
<jabuk1> R. Kelly - Cookie (Explicit) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9OhxEA5NHY
<sasa84> mmmmm like an oreo i love to lick the middle like an oreo
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> dost bo
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<speed-> rada lizes?
<speed-> :p
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 25.9°C @02.06.2017 12:40 UTC.
<speed-> ka pa cmüjlis
<speed-> :p
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 45% zahodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:08, Kulminacija: 13:02:11, Sončni zahod: 20:47:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 30min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> jah...je pa kr vroče :D
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> .nevihta
<speed-> ej ej ej
<speed-> umiri se ti malo no
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> a ta vremenski pojav pa ne dela? :P
<sasa84> speed-: sej sem mirna
<speed-> okej, samo preverjam
<sasa84> mal se razživim pa vse narobe
<speed-> nic ni narobe
<speed-> samo drugic bos sla na disciplinskega :p
<speed-> za prvic naj ti bo
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda
<speed-> ok.. pridna :D
<msev-> sasa84 loh mi na pm pišeš ko se razživiš :P hahaha
<msev-> ajde družba js grem v hribe
<speed-> ka bos v bregi
<speed-> to ni naravno!
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> lol speed- :D
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<speed-> kaj? :D
<idioterna> it's true
<idioterna> nahribno je, ni naravno
<speed-> tako
<speed-> z moje perspektive
<speed-> ce ni ravno ni vredu!
<speed-> lahko je breg, samo te morejo biti gorice :D
<sasa84> ooo živjo idioterna
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> a v lj dež pada?
<idioterna> ponekod
<idioterna> obcasno
<idioterna> nevihte se delajo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> uuuu
<sasa84> uuuuu
<speed-> slax0r slax0r slax0r
<speed-> prokleti!
<pitastrudl> http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/telecoms-internet/mobile-roaming-costs/index_sl.htm
<pitastrudl> soonb
<jabuk1> Stroški gostovanja v mobilnih telefonskih omrežjih - Tvoja Evropa
<pitastrudl> soon*
<matjaz> jest sm kar srečen da sem na A1
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> kako to
<matjaz> edini bojo imel da količine paketa lahjko koristiš v tujini
<speed-> aja?=
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> ostali majo al omejitev koliko al pa že v štartu plačuješ po domači ceni
<zdobbie> hum
<zdobbie> moon landings never happened
<zdobbie> confirmed on Fargo
<CrazyLemon> was Fargo flight director?!
<Matthai> Evo, če koga zanima open hardware, takole trenutno izgleda moj projekt: https://pravokator.si/index.php/2017/06/02/projekt-bluesensor/
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-03
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @03.06.2017 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 81% jugozahodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:55, Kulminacija: 13:01:26, Sončni zahod: 20:47:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> ekola
<zdobbie> dan je pognan
<CrazyLemon> is it tho
<pitastrudl> no coffee yet
<zdobbie> ma en se je pol na daljinc usedu in je presaltal na pavzo
<CrazyLemon> no coffee but is there any covfefe?!
<skyx> lp
<t3ch> jo :)
<sasa84> oj t3ch :D
<sasa84> .yt radiohead i promise
<jabuk1> Radiohead - I Promise https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sFvFVkeGVg
<sasa84> dober komad! hvala radioterminal :P
<t3ch> yo sasa84, ti zi mas pravo zgodovino na ubuntu-si pa ostali tut.. :D nice :)
<sasa84> sploh ... dežurna gofla :P
<sasa84> pa CrazyLemon je Å¡e zraven
<t3ch> :D
<pitastrudl> .yt imagine dragons demons
<jabuk1> Imagine Dragons - Demons (Official) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWRsgZuwf_8
<sasa84> pitastrudl: jaz zlorabljam replay knof na yt za radioheade :P
<pitastrudl> :D
<skyx> kak BTC clovek here? :>
<sasa84> skyx: jaz jaz! zo rada grem v btc! :D
<skyx> a greva v btc danes? :D
<idioterna> skyx: kaj te pa zanima
<skyx> idioterna: splosna debana glede na stanje na https://coinmarketcap.com/
<skyx> kot da bi vsak svoj CMS delal :>
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk1> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2241.20, low: 2124.59, high: 2244.99, bid: 2230.92, ask: 2241.20
<CrazyLemon> still not 3k?!
<CrazyLemon> svoh
<sasa84> Guest23332: a si ti tud notranjc? :D
<CrazyLemon> Guest23332 je napsy
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<skyx> aja?
<sasa84> cerknica.kabelnet?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Guest23332 != Guest51
<CrazyLemon> silly woman
<sasa84> upsi!
<sasa84> upsiiiiii
 * sasa84 si da očala
<sasa84> Guest51: pardon :P
<Guest51> whot
<Guest51> kua je
<Guest51> kdoj sasa
<sasa84> jaz sem saša
<sasa84> a si ti tud notranjc?
<Guest51> VDA
<Guest51> VEJSDE
<Guest51> sem sem
<Guest51> a ti tud
<Guest51> cau saša
<Guest51> kaj pa ti dejlaš
<sasa84> forza rakek!
<sasa84> dz0ny: kmal bomo prekmurcem delal konkurenco! :D
<Guest51> lawl
<Guest51> nevem ka me tle zeza nick
<Guest51> roar
<sasa84> to CrazyLemon neki čara...ne smeš mu zamert
<Guest51> sam a ves
<CrazyLemon> /nick rawwrrr
<Guest51> rakek kurbe!
<Guest51> :D
<sasa84> rakovški most=okno v svet
<Guest51> lol
<rawr> na
<toddddd> evo
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 17.10 aka Artful Aardvark| <Guest51>: rakek kurbe!
<sasa84> lol :D
<toddddd> lol
<CrazyLemon> da se ve
<toddddd> haha
<sasa84> hihi :D
<toddddd> predobro:)
<toddddd> ej dans sm Å¡la na Å¡top prot cerknci
<toddddd> pršla prej k s prevozi :D
<sasa84> pa Å¡e punca!
<toddddd> komi sm dvignla napis UNEC
<toddddd> že mi je nekdo ustavu ha
<sasa84> notranjke!
<toddddd> wohoo
<sasa84> ker vsi razumejo, da se na uncu človk raj ne ustavlja :D
<toddddd> pa zaka to
<CrazyLemon> k te romi oropajo
<toddddd> ja sam pol sem nagruntala da gre do grahovga pa sm kr do cerknce Å¡la valda
<sasa84> vse okol je nek čudno... sam rakek je pa pač na nivoju...pa železnco ma!
<toddddd> lol  na uncu
<toddddd> lol
<toddddd> cerknca je na nivoju :P
<toddddd> brb južna
<sasa84> buhpožjgni!
<sasa84> sam poglejte tole fotko od Matthai https://pravokator.si/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/BlueSensor1.jpg
<sasa84> faracajh, windows znak pa ubuntu gor ...
<CrazyLemon> such a messy table
<sasa84> zdobbie: abuuuuu! :D
 * sasa84 dvigen majčko
<zdobbie> lulz https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zymw_UubspQ
<sasa84> zdobbie: a zarad nevihte?
<CrazyLemon> a so se vojaki Å¡li demonstracijo aquaplaninga? :)
<zdobbie> ya
<zdobbie> zard nevihte
<zdobbie> vojaki so mel pa tam stant
<zdobbie> edino vreck s peskom niso prnesl s sabo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: zdej bo ladja triglav pršla ... vojska dela reklamo "postani mornar"
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 makes sense!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 25.9°C @03.06.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 58%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:19:59, Kulminacija: 13:04:42, Sončni zahod: 20:49:24
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 29min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> such lies
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 24.2°C @03.06.2017 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 56% severozahodnik 2.66 m/s (9.6 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:37, Kulminacija: 13:02:21, Sončni zahod: 20:48:04
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 31min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> Sasa84 forest wonder women, pa en man from cave. Nimajo sans nam konkurirat
<skyx> :D
<sasa84> dz0ny: a jaz sem forest wonder woman? :D
<idioterna> women je mnozina
<sasa84> idioterna: sej zato sprašujem...da nisem man from cave :P
<dz0ny> Saša dakazi da nimaš brk 😀
<idioterna> mnde ja sama ves
<idioterna> kaj si pa kaj nisi
<idioterna> btw, it's your right to identify as a cat
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> plz no
<sasa84> idioterna: jaz sem forest woman!
<sasa84> vprašaj dz0ny ... traktor, vitla, husquarna, žled, lubadar, ... :D
<dz0ny> motika
<sasa84> dz0ny: ne...za sadit smo kupil mašino :P
<dz0ny> a se nis zadnjič hvalila da si krompir okopvala
<sasa84> (za smrekce)
<sasa84> aja, to pa
<sasa84> jaz sem ta pravo kmečko dekle... molzt krave pa npr. ne znam
<papaDmurf> http://yourfoodtube.com/quick-oreo-ball-recipes/
<jabuk1> Quick Oreo Balls Recipe (No-bake) - Your Food Tube
<jabuk1> Checkout the best quick Oreo balls recipe on the net! Once you try this amazing American dessert, you will ask for more and more!
<papaDmurf> yw
<sasa84> papaDmurf: hvala, recept nam Å¡e fali
<sasa84> !
<papaDmurf> sej mas recept na linku
<idioterna> sasa84: lubadarja mas?
<idioterna> a mas ksno kremo za to :)
<papaDmurf> sudo cream?
<papaDmurf> crem*
<Guest51> sasa84 bahlunej
<sasa84> todddd: wb!
<sasa84> idioterna: jp, s smolo namažem :P
<idioterna> z vsemi zavbami namazana!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @03.06.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 65% severnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 05:14:55, Kulminacija: 13:01:26, Sončni zahod: 20:47:57
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 15ur 33min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CovfefeWasHere> sup
<Guest51> omg
<Guest51> dela spet komp
<Guest51> sasa84 mas maca?
<sasa84> todddddd: nope, lenovo :D
<sasa84> todddddd: kaj te pa matra?
<sasa84> .ping
<sasa84> :D
<jabuk1> M 1.1 > 9.km SV od JESENIC @03/06/2017 20:23:02  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.47+N,+14.17+E
<sasa84> fuzbal ljudje, fuzbal! :D
<idioterna> kdo je to?
<toddddd> sasa84 kabl mi je sjeban
<toddddd> sam sm uspela ga prepricat
<sasa84> kao napajalnik? pač od bapajalnika?
<sasa84> na*
<toddddd> yesyes
<toddddd> pac
<toddddd> sjebe se ce ga okol trogas kukr ga jz
<toddddd> nije cudno
<toddddd> pol mam pa zdej baterijo tok slabo da spljoh ne dela ce nimam kabla. pol pa panika kr naenkrkat
<sasa84> idioterna: fuzbal=11*2 ljudi, ki se podijo za žogo.... vmes skače še 1 k piska pa par okol igrišča :D
<toddddd> itak
<CrazyLemon> +5
<CrazyLemon> .yt bejba z neta
<jabuk1> Nipke - Bejba iz neta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6QGlUcZU4U
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ^
<idioterna> sasa84: aja aja ja poznam to
<idioterna> to so tisti k laufajo za zogo pol jo pa ujamejo jo pa stran brcnejo
<idioterna> pol pa spet laufajo
<sasa84> to idioterna, to!
<toddddd> men je fuzbal najbol neumn sport ever
<toddddd> res
<toddddd> pa tok dougočasn. ajuj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: kaj hočeš rečt ? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič :D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj moram neki rečt?! :D
<sasa84> nč nč...
<sasa84> lej CrazyLemon ...bla sva zagreta
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js sm Å¡e vedno
<CrazyLemon> tok zagret da sm topless
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/URh-oPqjlM8
<jabuk1> CRS-11 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<jabuk1> SpaceX is targeting launch of its eleventh Commercial Resupply Services mission (CRS-11) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in F...
<CrazyLemon> a je že?!
<CrazyLemon> ne ni :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..danes sm vidu TomTom street view avto :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaPwLN5-21o CrazyLemon
<jabuk1> Challe Salle - Lagano (Official Video) - YouTube
<jabuk1> Challe Salle Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ChalleSalleOfficial Challe Salle Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/challe_salle Video produkcija: SquareME...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nipke > challe
<pitastrudl> hahahah
<pitastrudl> mikic
<CrazyLemon> challe repa kot da je pršu v slovenijo en teden nazaj :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tale challe je pa drugač ful tak prjeten fant
<pitastrudl> a je lagan
<pitastrudl> :D
<sasa84> jaz sem misnla, da je to ena taka mrga, k besede neb z njim reku... pol pa je 1x tko naneslo... mi je bil res simpatičen
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj je nabildan..sam zgleda k da je tam..meter pa pol visok
<sasa84> ne, je kr velik
<sasa84> se mi zdi, da mu je saša ime... :)
<CrazyLemon> e moj saša :D
<sasa84> gdje je sada ljubaaaaav našaaaa :D
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/trendi/zdravo-zivljenje/raziskava-potrdila-staro-modrost-ki-jo-mnogi-se-vedno-ignorirajo-442546
<jabuk1> Raziskava potrdila staro modrost, ki jo mnogi Å¡e vedno ignorirajo - siol.net
<jabuk1> To frazo ste slišali že neštetokrat, prvič od svoje mame in še babice, pa še katere ženske v vašem življenju. In zdaj je r...
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> lenoba my ass! in your face mother!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: a zto si tko privlačen, ker prespiš pol dneva? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :$
<sasa84> a hočeš kej povedat?
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i just wanna be purdy :$
<sasa84> speed-spi še v službi... mister universe
<CrazyLemon> T - 3 !
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URh-oPqjlM8
<jabuk1> CRS-11 Hosted Webcast - YouTube
<jabuk1> SpaceX is targeting launch of its eleventh Commercial Resupply Services mission (CRS-11) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in F...
<CrazyLemon> T - 90
<sasa84> ah ja...
<idioterna> kaj te tare
<sasa84> par minut fuzbala sem pogledala...Å¡kda za juve
<sasa84> zdej pa počas spat :)
<sasa84> pridni bodte in lahkonočko :)
<idioterna> jude?
<skyx> juventus*
<idioterna> ka je pa to?
<idioterna> slis se k ksn proizvajalc pralnih strojev
<idioterna> aja fuzbal klub je?
<idioterna> k rudar velenje?
<Guest51> HEEEEJ jude
<todddddddd> dont make it bad
<todddddddd> tntntn
<skyx> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/na-londonskem-mostu-kombi-v-pesce-na-trznici-borough-vec-ljudi-zabodenih/424111
<jabuk1> Na Londonskem mostu kombi v pešce, na tržnici Borough več ljudi zabodenih :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk1> Na Londonskem mostu v središču britanske prestolnice je kombi zapeljal med pešce na pločniku in ranil več ljudi.
<idioterna> mhm, tories were about to lose the election
<idioterna> something must be done
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-04
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<skyx> juhuu spet si tu :P
<msev-> a ma kdo od vs probleme da se chrome ful počas zastarta
<msev-> pa tut počas loada tabe
<msev-> medtem ko firefox je pa ko sneta skira
<pitastrudl> reinstall :D
<msev-> sm že, doesn't help
<pitastrudl> zbriš kar ne rabs od extensionov
<pitastrudl> si pobrisal mogoče tudi vse smeti kar pride z chromom
<pitastrudl> pač v home diru
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/i9LsapL.gif
<Matthai> hehe, ta je pa za idioterno :-)
<msev-> pitastrudl, neve
<msev-> nevm, rabm vse extensione nimam jih velik
<msev-> kao pobrišem smeti :D
<msev-> kako*
<pitastrudl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/82186/how-do-i-completely-uninstall-google-chrome-and-chromium
<jabuk1> How do I completely uninstall Google Chrome and Chromium? - Ask Ubuntu
<pitastrudl> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2016031
<jabuk1> [ubuntu] How to fully remove google chrome
<jabuk1> How do I fully remove an application? I have already triedsudo apt-get --purge remove google-chrome-stableThat didn't seem to work. Upon re-installing chrome all of my extentions and setting and book marks are still there. I want everything removed so I can cleanly reinstall chrome.
<pitastrudl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/596704/very-slow-chromium-browser
<jabuk1> 14.10 - Very slow Chromium browser - Ask Ubuntu
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6119230/
<jabuk1> The Warfighters (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb
<jabuk1> With Romulo Camargo, Rob Guzzo, Marc Lee. The Warfighters features first-person accounts of recent US Special Forces missions in the war on terror. Driven by first-person accounts, the unnarrated series chronicles recent U.S. Special Operations Forces missions in the global war on terror as it gives viewers an inside and candid look at the realities of war. The series is largely made in part by veterans with over 90 veterans ...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ^
<zdobbie> guzzo
<matjaz> kr kul, from the creators of Lone Survivor
<msev-> k sm dal stran ta hardware acceleration se sploh ni odprl :D
<msev-> oz. je rabil še dalj časa
<msev-> ok pitastrudl poizkušam zj s tem :D
<msev-> še vedno se ful počas odpira
<msev-> tabi zj hitrej delajo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sam startup je pa Å¡e vedno painfully slow
<pitastrudl> a maš SSD al je disk
<msev-> ni to ker je prej delal hitrej
<msev-> softwareska napaka je
<msev-> nč grem jest :D
<msev-> tnx anyway
<pitastrudl> daj SSD notri, bo velik hitrej delal :P
<zdobbie> kvaj to zaganjasta?
<pitastrudl> magic!
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40147813
<jabuk1> Turin stampede: '1,500 injured' at Juventus screening - BBC News
<jabuk1> Football fans were watching the Uefa Champions League final when a firecracker sparked panic.
<idioterna> sasa84: zgleda kr bad, tale "gledanje fuzbala"
<sasa84> idioterna: sem vidla ja... zlo bad!
<skyx> ojej :(
<yang> Včeri so me povabli na gledanje fuzbala, še dobr da nisem šel :)
<idioterna> pomendral bi te
<sasa84> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<sasa84> dobr kaže...
<sasa84> lohk gremo na bicikl :D
<dz0ny> v katero smer greš?
<sasa84> nova vas
<dz0ny> varno vožnjo :)
<sasa84> hvala :) sej Å¡e ne grem takoj...
<sasa84> prvič grem ke...
<skyx> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> abu!
<CrazyLemon> abubu
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kul..tnx :)
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda CrazyLemon 
 * CrazyLemon looks away
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkF0wd1hQZg
<sasa84> :o
<pitastrudl> zakaj ne signalizirajo ko prehitevajo
<pitastrudl> varnost pa taka!
<sasa84> pitastrudl: ko spremeniš smer, nakažeš z roko!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> miške, adijo
<sasa84> se tipkamo
<pitastrudl> pa ja :D
<pitastrudl> ajde
<jabuk1> M 1.4 > 9.km  Z od LITIJE @04/06/2017 19:23:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.73+E
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> http://mp3.rtvslo.si/val202
<zdobbie> FeelsSundayMan
<CrazyLemon> FeelsLikeTomorrowIsMonday
<CrazyLemon> #sucks
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> tomorrow is postsunday
<CrazyLemon> kwa se ti upokojenc smejiš?!
<CrazyLemon> a si si že zrihtal da maš 10% popust v štacunah?!? :D
<zdobbie> a zdej DeSUS volis?
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> tole je blo pa kr intense https://twitter.com/HammerSeries/status/871381401303756802
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> a nisi gledal!?
<zdobbie> nop
<CrazyLemon> L
<sasa84> hvala za kudos CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančkat
<sasa84> lahkonočko :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-28
<b4d> Kaj hudica se dogaja s freenode? :D
<slax0r> jutri
<slax0r> & y?
<b4d> http://shrani.si/f/2/8P/fDAhwp9/screen-shot-2018-05-28-a.png
<slax0r> lel
<slax0r> kje to?
<b4d> linux.hr
<b4d> https://freenode.net
<jabuk> freenode
<jabuk> freenode.net - Supporting Free and Open Source Software Communities since 1998
<b4d> ah, nic takega zgleda :D
<speed-> please no niggers :D
<msev-> BBC
<msev-> metalcamp, a maš ti unga frenda kanjonaša? :D
<msev-> k zle sm pa resno že ful napaljen za to in bi rd se zmenu za kšno turco
<metalcamp> ?
<msev-> aha pol je matjaz
<msev-> nikol si nemorm zapomnt :D
<msev-> kko pa ugotovim kdaj je bil nazadnje matjaz kle gor
<speed-> tu ni bilo nikoli nobenega matjaza?
<speed-> :)
<metalcamp> .videl matjaz
<jabuk> metalcamp: matjaz je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred 6 dnevi z sporočilom: hvala EU za global unsubscribe na newslettre!
 * speed- slaps metalcamp around a bit with a large trout
<metalcamp> posledice tega incidenta bodo vidne Å¡e nekaj dni
<metalcamp> :/
<msev-> pa sj je postrv čist želatinasta :D
<msev-> v nespečeni obliki
<msev-> .videl sasa84
<jabuk> msev-: sasa84 je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred enim dnem z sporočilom: .
<msev-> lol
<msev-> i located matjaz
<msev-> :D
<msev-> but he is unresponsive :D
<lynxlynxlynx> https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/05/VPNFilter.html <-- če še ni blo polinkano
<jabuk> Cisco's Talos Intelligence Group Blog: New VPNFilter malware targets at least 500K networking devices worldwide
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/trendi/svet-znanih/slovenskega-igralca-v-zda-prijeli-ker-je-kradel-spodnje-perilo-468659
<jabuk> Slovenskega igralca v ZDA prijeli zaradi kraje spodnjega perila - siol.net
<jabuk> Igralca in manekena Jurija Bradača so v Kaliforniji aretirali zaradi kraje v nakupovalnem središču.
<CrazyLemon> lmao
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-29
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://www.monitor.si/novica/vzporedne-volitve-preko-blockchaina/185720/
<jabuk> Vzporedne volitve preko blockchaina | Monitor
<jabuk> V Sloveniji so zaživele prve vzporedne volitve v Državni zbor, ki se v celoti odvijajo na tehnologiji veriženja podatkovnih blokov.
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> https://sc01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB19ZN_RVXXXXaKXFXXq6xXFXXX9/200914300/HTB19ZN_RVXXXXaKXFXXq6xXFXXX9.jpg_.webp
<CrazyLemon> gigabit mouth?
<CrazyLemon> 100 trillion mouth?
<sasa84> o krejzek
<CrazyLemon> o saša
<sasa84> priden, da si porihtal linke ;)
<sasa84> :*
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah.. nekdo mora ane! vsi drugi ste samo čakali ... :/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> elooow idioterna
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si d'men za to!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no need to be sexist about it!
<CrazyLemon> you could and can be d'non-gender-specific-person for it!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si vidu predlog novih navodil na FF? :D
<sasa84> ouki!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšnih navodil
<sasa84> http://www.delo.si/novice/slovenija/janez-novak-studentka-slovenscine-54157.html
<jabuk> Janez Novak, študentka slovenščine
<jabuk> Bodo v pravnih aktih Filozofske fakultete naslednja tri leta le Å¡tudentke in profesorice?.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 svašta :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče je pa to nek social experiment ! nekdo dela doktorsko disertacijo pa je to edini način :D
<sasa84> Maja in Janez sta Å¡tudirali ter Maja in Janez sta Å¡tudirala? :D :D
<msev-> živjo miška
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> živjo msev- ..and pls stop calling me miška
<zdobbie> sexy-st!
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> can you believe that person?!
<CrazyLemon> </example>
<sasa84> ooo msev-
<sasa84> zdobbie, o7!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ti si taka lepa zajetna miška
<msev-> srebrna
<msev-> taka retro
<msev-> z veliko kuglco na sredin
<idioterna> kok se folk vsaja k filofaks dela eksperimente
<idioterna> k ijs zgradi reaktor je pa vse ok!
<msev-> sasa84, a poznaš kšnga soteskarja :D
<sasa84> msev-, to je CrazyLemon ...on se skoz vsako Å¡pranjo stisne
<msev-> opaaa
<msev-> pol je zmuzljiv
<sasa84> mhm
<msev-> a smo kle sami suhci na temu kanalu
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> js nism vec suhc
<msev-> ti si nabildan
<msev-> v noge :D
<sasa84> msev-, za CrazyLemon velja "boje drži ga, nego lovi ga"
<sasa84> msev-, jaz tud nisem suhica ... jaz sem punca, k zna s sekiro drva sekat
<msev-> bravo
<msev-> pa tut z motorko znaš ane
<msev-> si zanč omenjala
<msev-> uglavnm
<msev-> a bi kdo kupu moj Huawei P10
<msev-> :D
<sasa84> oldskul
<sasa84> nokia ftw
<sasa84> :P
<idioterna> msev-: ja sam se ne morm stlact skoz ozke spranje
<idioterna> k nism lih mejhn
<sasa84> msev-, pa idioterna ma zmer zraven Å¡e bicikl ... no go
<idioterna> msev-: za kok pa p10 prodas?
<msev-> nevme kok daš
<idioterna> nimam pojma kok so te stvari vredne
<idioterna> a je waterproof?
<idioterna> aha ni
<idioterna> nc brb
<sasa84> če msev- sprašuje za soteskanje ... :)
<idioterna> v stacuno morm
<msev-> sasa84, js sm tak adrenalinc :D mam rd take zadeve
<sasa84> priden :P
<sasa84> zdej pa morm jaz it ...  na vrt po solato :P
<sasa84> čafči :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.ff.uni-lj.si/node/11631
<jabuk> Marija Novak, študent slovenščine (odziv na članek K. Ahačiča "Janez Novak, študentka slovenščine") | Spletna stran Filozofske fakultete Univerze v Ljubljani
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> oooooooooooooooooooooooooo slax0r !!!!!!!
 * sasa84 skoči slax0r v naročje in ga poljubčka!!!
<sasa84> *sorči  mrs slax0r ... čist platonsko"
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> nic se vec ne oglasas tukaj
<sasa84> slax0r, okna smo menal, sobo sem rihtala in nisem kompa pržgala kar nekej časa ... sorči
<sasa84> povn dela, če človk hoče
<sasa84> še na bicikl nimam cajta it...kadar pa hočeš, je pa nevihta
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> slax0r, pa ti? si priden?
<slax0r> sasa84: pa ja, delam na polno, vidis da nimam niti casa odgovarjat :)
<slax0r> kdaj bova zdaj to kavo izpeljala? :P
<sasa84_> msev-, a ti uporabljaš zotero za citiranje al endnote?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MNoBx5mvBI
<jabuk> DOPE LEMON - Where Do You Go - YouTube
<jabuk> You have my permission to dislike if this song doesn't change your life. Also I do not own any rights Sorry if that Neil Gaiman quote break you down AF
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-30
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> jou jou jou!
<b4d> jutro
<sasa84> jutro b4d
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> sasa84, zaenkrat sem na roke do poroke zj bom pa vrjetn mendeleyja al pa endnote ja
<speed-> na roke do poroke
<speed-> lep slogan
<speed-> :P
<sasa84> res lep
<sasa84> čistost in druge vrline!
<msev-> loh mi prideš pomagat sasa84, mislm pri citiranju
<msev-> hahah
<slax0r> zdaj si upas napisat ko je vec ni
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ka zaj slax0r kak je lj
<speed-> zabari boljsi od jodlarov?
<slax0r> oblacno gnes
<slax0r> pa ja, neman pritozb :)
<msev-> aja pismo zamudu
<msev-> ma ne upam ji to kdrkol napisat :D
<b4d> msev-: kje si zenskar?
<b4d> kaj novega na tem podrocju?
<CrazyLemon> [08:14:07] <msev->: sasa84, zaenkrat sem na roke do poroke
<CrazyLemon> nič novega očitno .7
<b4d> :D
<CrazyLemon> :/*
<CrazyLemon> podpis above reply ali below ?
<sasa84> wuhaaa, kje ste ptičkice :D
<idioterna> i københavn
<slax0r> a si sel po kontejner?
<idioterna> ne
<b4d> CrazyLemon: jaz navijam za above
<CrazyLemon> https://siol.net/digisvet/novice/made-in-slovenia-spet-bomo-lahko-kupovali-nase-televizorje-468799
<jabuk> "Made in Slovenia": spet bomo lahko kupovali "naše" televizorje - siol.net
<jabuk> Kitajski proizvajalec bele tehnike in druge elektronike Hisense, ki bo prevzel velenjsko Gorenje, je v prevzemni ponudbi razkril, da se v Gorenje po kar dolg...
<CrazyLemon> yay?
<slax0r> mhm, kitajci so kupili gorenje in bojo delali TVje pri nas
<slax0r> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> a se je kero podjetje ki je slovensko?
<slax0r> mislim od teh "ta vecjih"
<slax0r> ali smo vse ze prodali?
<CrazyLemon> krka? :D
<idioterna> "slovensko" ?
<idioterna> farmacevti so itak izdajalci, vse neki po latinsk
<idioterna> ane msev-
<b4d> :P
<slax0r> idioterna: v lasti slovenske drzave in/ali slovenskega drzavljana/drzavljanov
<idioterna> SCT :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/EnglishRussia1/status/1001180417997922304
<jabuk> Twitter
<msev-> idioterna, ja true
<msev-> res so kreteni te farmacevti hahha
<msev-> krka je še naša ja
<zdobbie> nis ti farmacevt? al si samo genericen kemik?
<msev-> farmacevt sem :D
<msev-> mal trollam samga sebe :D
<zdobbie> if you can't beat them, join them
<metalcamp> slax0r: pomgrad :D
<slax0r> metalcamp: :D
<Lurker69> https://i.redditmedia.com/QcB6r-nbKwtQViv56QfroUunK2pfZxoDxMA5FIDj42k.jpg?w=442&s=a7f443f1cf397f5af72314d61c883c1f
<slax0r> https://github.com/puikinsh/gentelella/issues/696
<jabuk> Fixed Header and Fixed Menu bar · Issue #696 · puikinsh/gentelella · GitHub
<jabuk> GitHub is where people build software. More than 27 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 80 million projects.
<sasa84> oooo BigWhale
<sasa84> ooo lej lej speed- :D
<speed-> o
#ubuntu-si 2018-05-31
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp> o/
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 6450.00, low: 6249.00, high: 6505.30, bid: 6441.52, ask: 6450.00
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 490.220317188 (0.0758373 BTC)
<zdobbie> 2K by Junely!
<CrazyLemon> so..anytime now?
<CrazyLemon> https://d2m1ym0hr92ajb.cloudfront.net/media/images/02_Literal-Translation-Of-Country-Names_Europe..original.jpg
<speed-> land of people who speak the same language
<speed-> wot?
<zdobbie> wot wot?
<zdobbie> ICE LAND (Iceland)
<zdobbie> LAND (Finland)
<speed-> za slovenijo
<speed-> na kaki podlagi so oni dobili to ka pise
<speed-> + nebi moglo biti bolj narobe :D
<zdobbie> PREKMURJE (People across Mura)
<speed-> sources: CIA
<speed-> vse razumljivo
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> #NotMySource
<slax0r> D:
<slax0r> Ld
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/33985665_10209785964280383_5399877495803609088_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=d9dfe858bf887e5730792be5bdd82d73&oe=5B813E76
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 24.4°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<CrazyLemon> insurgency: sandstorm launches in september ..cena 30€
<idioterna> bom pocaku na sale
<slax0r> soldat.pl ftw
<CrazyLemon> sej sale bo na začetku.. 10% off na preorder
<CrazyLemon> in 10% off če imaš insurgency
<slax0r> kmalu bo spet steam summer sale
<slax0r> rip credit card
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-01
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<Matthai> idioterna, a je irc.sioff.net down?
<idioterna> ne?
<napsy> .videl zdobbie
<jabuk> napsy: zdobbie je bil zadnjič prisoten/na pred enim dnem z sporočilom: #NotMySource
<napsy> zanima koga job za golang backend?
<slax0r> idioterna: si se v kobenhavnu?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ne smem vec burke nosit :/
<slax0r> idi malo sem pogledat: http://www.hotbuns.dk/index_en.php
<jabuk> Hot Buns | Gastropub & Burgers
<slax0r> ce majo dobre burgerje
<slax0r> da se ne bom za dzabe vozil 15 ur :P
<zdobersek> sioff is down?
<slax0r> no
<slax0r> it's off
<idioterna> zdobersek: how "down"?
<idioterna> a, vidm
<idioterna> bo lastnik domene podaljsal :)
<zdobersek> ja pwosm!
<idioterna> it's not me, sadly
<idioterna> i just run the servers
<zdobersek> you run them ... OK I guess
<idioterna> baje zdej ze deluje?
<msev-> lynxlynxlynx, recimo pol k zlezem un severni raz mojstrovke, kera tura bi bla za tem primerna? :D
<msev-> recimo zj sm Å¡entansko k je 5- pa je cela navrtana
<msev-> tko rd bi da so res izraziti oprimki :)
<lynxlynxlynx> napačnega sprašuješ :)
<lynxlynxlynx> v mali babi radi plezajo, mogoče je tam fajn in nekrušljivo
<msev-> a v velki? nevem kje je mala...tm v velki je ena 700m smer navrtana...sam so žlebiči kr je pač pol plezanje na trenje k ga ne obvladam in bi rajš kšne take ornk grife :D
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu ptičkice
<idioterna> o
<lynxlynxlynx> msev-: rinke sem mislil
<msev-> kul bom poguglal
<zdobbie> hribi.net
<msev-> zdobbie, plezanje.net
<sasa84> ccc
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> ooooo slax0r !!!
<sasa84> slax0r, kako je v službici?
<zdobbie> tepejo ga!
<sasa84> zdobbie, kaaaaj? barabe!
<sasa84> bom jaz pršla!
<sasa84> * bodigard*
<zdobbie> bos tui tepena
<sasa84> pfffff
 * sasa84 dela za mosad
<sasa84> sam nej se kdo dotakne slax0r, bo nov münchen
<sasa84> !
<zdobbie> yaysus
<sasa84> a nej nick spremenim v golda_meir?
<sasa84> :D
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> sasa84: golda was on the other side of munchen
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-02
<screamboy> hello
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-03
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/izidi-vzporednih-volitev-zmagovalec-volitev-sds-prag-prestopilo-devet-strank/456861
<jabuk> Izidi vzporednih volitev: Zmagovalec volitev SDS, prag prestopilo devet strank :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Izidi vzporednih volitev, ki jih je opravil Inštitut Mediana, kažejo, da je zmagovalec volitev SDS, za njim je LMŠ, nato pa sledijo SMC, Levica in SD.
<CrazyLemon> dizaster
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je update, ob 1930 so bili obljubljeni rezultati
<CrazyLemon> ni ga
<CrazyLemon> #gdpr !?!?
<lynxlynxlynx> po teh vzporednih je lepo pluralistična zasedba
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lynxlynxlynx> sestavit vlado je pa drug izziv :)
<CrazyLemon> evo ga
<CrazyLemon> rezultati
<CrazyLemon> http://volitve.gov.si/dz2018/#/rezultati
<CrazyLemon> no...bl mal jih je
<CrazyLemon> ampak so!
<zdobbie> sj bo!
<CrazyLemon> bo...kaj?
<zdobbie> apocalypse
<CrazyLemon> z SDS na čelu države... se strinjam ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RubBzkZzpUA      tole bo zdaj Janša pel.. iz zapora nazaj premier :D
<jabuk> Drake - Started From The Bottom (Explicit) - YouTube
<jabuk> Music video by Drake performing Started From The Bottom (Explicit). ©: 2013 Cash Money Records
<idioterna> mene predvsem zanima zakaj niste sli volt
<zdobbie> jsm su!
<idioterna> ja volilna udelezba je blazno nizka
 * CrazyLemon volil
<CrazyLemon> jelinčič prihaja v državni zbor! :D
<CrazyLemon> oz se vrača
<idioterna> a zato k si ti volil? :)
<zdobbie> a tak si
<CrazyLemon> seveda.. če pa ma hišo v žusterni
<CrazyLemon> hočem da jo končno dokonča
<CrazyLemon> marmelade očitno ni več tko da ...
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-27
<msev-> a mislte da bojo kitajci tut nekak uničl kšno ameriško firmo
<msev-> k zj trump hoče huawei
<msev-> pa najboljši kamera-fon je naredu huawei, smotanci
<slax0r> saj bodo ajfouna zrihtal zdaj da bo se boljsi kamera-fon
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-28
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> hi
<CrazyLemon> b4d fix your effin connection ! :)
<b4d> CrazyLemon: pa to je roadwarrior config, nimam casa za neke bncje in to :D
<CrazyLemon> tis a very annoying config :>
<slax0r> zarad b4d sm dal cannel joine in quite na ignore :D
<CrazyLemon> zaradi b4d sploh več ne poslušam glasbe.. twas pointless
<b4d> :D
<slax0r> why are you like this b4d?
<b4d> it is not me, it is my computer :)
<msev-> he is worse than msev was in the good ole days
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> no one is that b4d
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
 * msev- rage quits
 * slax0r waves
 * msev- instructs sasa84 to finger slax0r
<slax0r> like she needs those instructions...
<CrazyLemon> spet on ffs
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-29
<andrej> Heh. He made me filter out join/leave messages ;)
<slax0r> 07:35 Ignore List:
<slax0r> 07:35    1 #ubuntu-si: JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<slax0r> moj edini ignore :D
<napsy> zdobbie: ping
<slax0r> napsy: pong
<slax0r> poklicu me je, naj ti povem
<zdobbie> LIES
<zdobbie> napsy: pong
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-30
<Matthai> Hoj, eno vprašanje imam... imam mapo /media/disk/filmi in to mapo bi rad posharal med različnimi uporabniki
<slax0r> na istem sistemu?
<Matthai> semnaredil sudo groupadd filmi , sudo usermod -aG filmi mojuser , sudo chgrp -R filmi /media/disk/filmi/ ter sudo chmod -R 0760 /media/disk/filmi/
<Matthai> ja, RaspberryPi je v osnovi
<Matthai> ampak user nekako Å¡e vedno ne vidi vsebine tega direktorija
<idioterna> +x mora imet
<idioterna> (za vse nad njim)
<idioterna> aja pa sele nov login shell bo "videl", da je v grupi
<slax0r> jup.. 6 ne bo ok
<slax0r> al 7 al 5
<slax0r> 5 je rx iirc
<Matthai> idioterna, chmod -R -x /media/disk/filmi/ ?
<slax0r> +x
<slax0r> oz. g+x
<Matthai> slax0r, sudo chmod g+x /media/disk/filmi/ - Å¡e vedno pravi, da ni dovoljenja
<slax0r> za vse direktorije mora imet tvoj user +x
<slax0r> za /media, za /media/disk in za /media/disk/filmi/
<Matthai> sem dal, pa je isto... a je treba Å¡e kaj chownat?
#ubuntu-si 2019-05-31
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/OneDevloperArmy/status/1133883406226513926
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-01
<Jest> Hello
<tiger> heloooo
<idioterna> dan
<tiger> kwa se kej počne
<idioterna> 0
<tiger> enako...iz kje si
<idioterna> iz nkjer!
<CrazyLemon> asl pls
#ubuntu-si 2020-05-27
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjb9FdVdX5I
